# Erfahrungen - Thread



## isah (3. Juni 2005)

Hi,

Nachdem auch meine zweite nabe nen fehlkauf war, denk ich das es gut wäre nen thread zu machen in den man erfahrungen rein schreiben kann damit man sich vor dem kauf informieren kann.

Also zB über produkt und dann pro/contra.

Suchen kann man in dem thread dann mit dem *Thema durchsuchen * button rechts direkt über diesem post.

MSC-Trialer könnte zB schreiben 
-------------------------------------------------------
Produkt: *echo team 2004*
Erfahrung: ...
Contra: zu dünne rohre 
usw

-------------------------------------------------------
Ich fang mal an:
--------------------------------------------------------
Produkt: *Surly Starr Nabe mit Gewinde* 
Preis: ca. 70 
Erfahrungen: Kugellager der nabe bricht nach nur 2 monaten. 
Alternative: DMR Revolver
---------------------------------------------------------
Produkt: *GMP Freilauf Nabe*
Erfahrung: Freilauf bricht nach sehr kurzer zeit, an 2 modellen getestet.
Alternative: Hügi 240
---------------------------------------------------------
Produkt: *GMP Kurbeln* 
Preis: 50  Paar
Erfahrung: Sehr weiches aluminium, fängt nach kurzer zeit an zu wackeln und leiert aus.
Alternative: Monty Kurbeln
----------------------------------------------------------
Produkt: *HS-33 2005 Modell*
Preis: ~ 100 
Erfahrung: Manche laufen am hebel aus (boardsuche) und man muss sie einschicken.
Alternative: HS-33 >= 2004 Modell  oder v-brake.
-----------------------------------------------------------

_
Es wäre ein großer beitrag wenn jeder seine erfahrungen posten könnte, hauptsächlich die schlechten so das man sich vor einer neuanschaffung hier mal umschauen kann._

thx, martin


----------



## trialsrider (3. Juni 2005)

XT 4Kant innenlager! 4 mal gebrochen!

Alternative: XTR

Race Face Turbine DH:Verbogen Preis: 280
Alternative: Point DH Kurbeln!! Preis: 40 Halten immer weiter sogar nachm grinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (3. Juni 2005)

maxxis high roller 2.35 dh 40a

38

vorteil: super durchschlagschutz, super gripp
nachteil: zu weich-->ruck zuck profil weg

alternative: alle maxxis sind geil, vielleicht lieber ne 42a mischung


----------



## isah (3. Juni 2005)

Maxxis Mobbster: Schlechter Durchschlagschutz (2,35 / 2,1 Singleply)
Alternative: HighRoller 2,35 Singleply / 2,5 Doubleply

fängt doch ganz gut an


----------



## roborider (3. Juni 2005)

Tioga Factory DH 2.3

Pro: Super Durchschlagschutz ( auch nachdem ich eine Treppe hochgefahren bin)

Kontra: Ziemlich Schwer (über 1000g)

Preis: so um die 40


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (3. Juni 2005)

*Maxxis Creepy Crawler Reifen 20"*

Durchschlagsicher, nicht schwer, bouncet gut, Profil nutzt sich langsam an, sehr grippig

Fazit: Uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen!

Preis: 30 Euro


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Juni 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> *Maxxis Creepy Crawler Reifen 20"*
> 
> Durchschlagsicher, nicht schwer, bouncet gut, Profil nutzt sich langsam an, sehr grippig
> 
> ...


 


Also das mit dem Durschlagschutz ist ne Lüge. Der Reifen Gript zwar wie Sau ist aber an der Seitenwand dünn wie Papier. Hatte mit dem Reifen fast jeden Tag einen Durchschlag

Alternative: 
Monty X-Lite 05 mit dem gelben Streifen. Die Wände sind Kugelsicher, Grip ist gut, bounct wie ein Flumi


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (3. Juni 2005)

produkt: *DEORE starr nabe*
preis:50 eusen
erfahrung:scheiß schwer,nicht gut verarbeitet und achse nach ca 5 monaten gebrochen
alternative:viz,try-all,echo

------------------------------
produkt: *hs33 05*
preis:95 eusen
erfahrungen: :kotz: ......... 
HR:
sifft am hebel,am bremskolben,einstellrat der beläg auch im arsch 
(hatte am schluss so gut wie kein öl mehr in der bremse---->absolut keinen druckpunkt)
VR:
sifft am hebel

alternative:wie isah schon sagte V's,hs33 04 oder nen RB-bremshebel

-------------------------------

produkt:*echo kurbeln vierkant 04*
preis:110
erfahrungen:weiches alu(vierkant nudelt aus,pedale fressen ihr gewinde auf  ),beschissene freilaufhülse
alternative:try-all,monty(eher monty)

-------------------------------

produkt:*try-all bzw. VP-pedale*
preis:20-30 eusen
erfahrungen:käfige zerbröseln wie kekse  .....sind aber net schlecht gelagert (bin sie nur nen monat gefahren,danach warn se im arsch)
alternative:alles was man an plattformpedalen so bekommen kann,ich fahr im mom VOXXOM......günstig (um 30 euro),grippen ohne ende,halten sehr gut,lagerung is auch ne übel  

--------------------------------

produkt:*try-all innenlager* (  ) ....mein aller größter feind!!!  
preis:ca 70 euro
erfahrung:innenlager hülsen in meinem fall zu klein fürn rahmen (wie auch beim heavymetal) hab aber auch schon von zu großen hülsen gehört,knarzen wie blöde und halten bei mir (im mom) nur durch viel schraubensicherung bzw. loctite......ich weiß nicht wies in nem jahr aussieht,aber lagerung is 1A,da gibbet nix zu mekkern
alternative:truvativ gigapipe team dh (60 ) ......hält ohne ende!!!!

---------------------------------
hoffe das reicht erstma

@isah:tolle idee,das gefällt mir echt gut


----------



## isah (3. Juni 2005)

danke, und da kommt ja auch schon ordentlich was zusammen.

-------------------------------

produkt:try-all k1 einrad platform pedale
preis:20-30 
erfahrungen: Sehr schlechter grip im vgl zu den VP, aber stabil. Das Lager ist immernoch ganz, und ich hab die 3 monate gefahren mit vielen sidehops aufs pedal (das halten die vps bei mir nur ein paar mal dann ist das lager im arsch)
alternative: vp bzw tryall, voxxom oder andere platformpedalen (zB cannondale, aber die sind teuer..)

-----------------------------


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (3. Juni 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Also das mit dem Durschlagschutz ist ne Lüge. Der Reifen Gript zwar wie Sau ist aber an der Seitenwand dünn wie Papier. Hatte mit dem Reifen fast jeden Tag einen Durchschlag
> 
> Alternative:
> Monty X-Lite 05 mit dem gelben Streifen. Die Wände sind Kugelsicher, Grip ist gut, bounct wie ein Flumi



Also das ist nu wirklich ne Kunst, ich hau das Ding teilweise schon ordentlich gegen Kanten. Und einen einzigen Durchschlag hat ich bisher, da war aber auch die Felgenflanke mit weggebogen.


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (3. Juni 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Also das ist nu wirklich ne Kunst, ich hau das Ding teilweise schon ordentlich gegen Kanten. Und einen einzigen Durchschlag hat ich bisher, da war aber auch die Felgenflanke mit weggebogen.



fährst du in ner gummizelle oder auch dort wo so viele, tolle, spitze ,steinige ,kanten meist im 90° grad winkel nur darauf warten sich deinen schlauch vorzuknöpfen???....in fachkreisen einfach "city","stadt" oder "dorf" genannt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Juni 2005)

Alter das kann nicht sein. Ich hab das Teil einmal durchschlagen lassen und dann hab ich bisl gewartet und...zischsssssssss..... .Das können hier paar Leute aus dem Forum bezeugen. So viel Platten wie mit dem Teil hat ich noch nie.


----------



## Tobe-Daddy (4. Juni 2005)

Warst du nicht auch derjenige der sein Python zerstört hat ?


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (4. Juni 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Warst du nicht auch derjenige der sein Python zerstört hat ?



joo, war er. meins hält noch!!    

Jan


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. Juni 2005)

Tobe-Daddy schrieb:
			
		

> Warst du nicht auch derjenige der sein Python zerstört hat ?





Was hat das mit dem Durchschlagschutz von Reifen zu tun, ich glaub nicht viel.


----------



## ph1L (4. Juni 2005)

Erfahrungsberichte meinerseits:
- Zoo 26" Gabel
Flext wie die Hölle also gerade bei 2 Rad-Wedges nicht zu empfehlen.
Fängt mal an zu knarzen und man denkt es sei der untere Steuersatzteil und hat dann plötzlich beide Standrohre in der Hand und reißt schier noch seine Bremsleitung beim Gabelbruch ab.   
meine favorisierten Alternativen: Syntace Fork oder Koxx Forxx

- Alte Generation des TryAll Lenkers:
Bricht ebenfalls, bei mir sogar noch deutlich schneller als die Gabel.
Flext auch ziemlich.
meine favorisierten Alternativen: Onza Carbon Bar, BT Bar, TryAll [wenn man nen breiten Lenker möchte] ansonnsten Syntace.

VP 4Kant Innenlager:
Wie das bei 4Kant und Trial halt so ist... passt net gut zusammen und
Bricht einem ohne größere Drops trotzdem recht schnell weg.
-> Fazit: Grünstige Notlösung bis man ISIS Lager kaufen kann.

KMC COOL Chain.
Pro: Hällt bei mir bombig (fahre sie allerdings nie länger als 5-7 Monate)
was ich von den ganzen anderen MTB Ketten nicht behaupten konnte.
Contra: Glieder werden bei mir nach einigen Monaten steif.


----------



## Monty98 (4. Juni 2005)

*Zoo! Bremsbelege*
Pro:......grün?
Contra: ziehen eher schlecht auf einer Montyfelge
           bei frischer Flexung und mehrmaligem fahren sind die in einer woche weg.
           die sind so laut.

Alternative: *Monty Milk Pads (X-Lite Version)*
                Plazmatik/Echo/VIZ!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC_Schreier (4. Juni 2005)

Produkt: Shimano XT 8/9fach 32-Loch NABE
Preis    : 40eusen
Pro      : .... rollt.
Neg.    : .... Freilauf stinkt, Achse bricht nach 2-3Monaten
Altern. : .... Hügi,Tube,Hope - eigentlich ist alles andere besser...   
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Produkt: HS 33 Modell 2004
Preis    : im Set (vorn + hinten) 110eusen
Pro      : einfache Montage, ..bremst gut, ..viele,nützliche 
            Einstellungsoptionen
Neg.    : Hebel brechen schnell ab, Öfters Reparatur udn Nacheinstellung not-
            wendig
Altern. :Shimano XTR V-brake


@isah - gut idee, erfüllt einen guten zweck


----------



## Monty98 (22. August 2005)

Produkt: V!Z Felge...
Pro: breit, stabiler als Try All, Ösen
Contra: keine Chance mit monty belegen + so wie geringer als auch frischer Flexung

ABER: bin gestern während es nieselte gefahren und zwar mit monty spray auf der Felge..und die hat echt hammer gezogen......haaammmeer!   
also wenn man das spray richtig verwendet is es ein traum. werde jetzt wohl doch weiter die monty belege fahren bei der leistung mit dem spray


----------



## trialsrider (22. August 2005)

Komisch ich höre nur andauernd wie KACKE die V!Z Teile sein sollen.
Bin mit meinen Try All Felgen bis jetzt recht zufrieden!   

Sonst kann ich als Beläge auch nur die ZOO! empfehlen! 
Sind echt recht geil! Und ich bin einer der wenigen der mit
FingerKraft bremst und nicht flext oder sprayt!   


Syntace: Alles GeIL gibt keine Contras!
Mein Rahmen hällt alles genau wie Gabel, Lenke u.s.w. super die Teile!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. August 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Also das mit dem Durschlagschutz ist ne Lüge. Der Reifen Gript zwar wie Sau ist aber an der Seitenwand dünn wie Papier. Hatte mit dem Reifen fast jeden Tag einen Durchschlag
> 
> Alternative:
> Monty X-Lite 05 mit dem gelben Streifen. Die Wände sind Kugelsicher, Grip ist gut, bounct wie ein Flumi





Die Durchschlagsicherheit eines Reifens hat sehr viel mit der persönlichen Luftdruckvorliebe und mit dem eigenen Gewicht bzw. dem Fahrstil zu tun.


----------



## ph1L (1. September 2005)

Angetestet: Schwalbe Al Mighty 








Pro: Reifen gript in der weichen GG Mischung sehr gut und scheint
fast so weich wie die Maxxis (40a & 42a) zu sein.
Vom Durchschlagschutz her ist er meiner Meinung nach sogar noch etwas besser als z.B. ein Maxxis Minion das ist auch kein Wunder bei einem
Gewicht von 1450g.
Man sollte also am besten nen leichten Schlauch fahren um das Gewicht wieder etwas auszugleichen.


Contra: Passt in mein HiFi gerade so rein könnte also bei einigen Rahmen knapp werden da er mit 2.6" schon fast zu breit ist.


Zu beziehen ist der Reifen bei HiBike

PS: Habe mir den Reifen geholt weil ich da relativ günstig rangekommen bin
und nen Reifen wollte der etwas länger hällt als die Maxxis zur haltbarkeit werde ich aber nach nem Langzeittest was schreiben.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. September 2005)

also ich kann dazu nur sagen, wer etwas ahnung und einen winzigen  hauch gefühl für sein bike besitzt bekommt nciht dauernt durchschläge, ich fahre den creepy crawler ja selbst und bin zufrieden, nur der bounct nicht sooo toll, aba geht schon.
wie wärs mal mit etwas mehr luftdruck, oder einfach mal fahren lernen, anstatt alle teile schrotten.
ich glaub es is klar wer gemeint is.


----------



## Fabi (1. September 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> Angetestet: Schwalbe Al Mighty
> 
> Pro: Reifen gript in der weichen GG Mischung sehr gut und scheint
> fast so weich wie die Maxxis (40a & 42a) zu sein.
> ...


Die Gummimischung GooeyGluey ist 55a. Hab ich mal in einem Test einer Freeride-Zeitschrift gelesen. Die normale ORC ist 60a oder 65a, weiß ich nicht mehr genau.
Das Problem mit der Breite wäre dir mit der 2.35 Version erspart geblieben.

Ich hatte den Al Mighty auch ins Auge gefasst, konnte aber dann einen Maxxis zum Spottpreis erstehen.


----------



## misanthropia (1. September 2005)

monty 221 pro
preis: 180
contra: kann ich nichts sagen, habe wenig vergleiche...weiter lesen bei pro
pro: für den Preis das beste was man bekommen kann finde ich.
anmerkung: passt nicht mit echo kurbeln (modell 2003), muss also distanzring ums tretlager und evtl n stück weg von der kurbel 

------------------------------------------------------------------
die komischen freiläufe für 6
... sind kacke.einer ist mir nach 2 wochen beim fahren zerbrochen uind mirist was ins gesicht gesprungen...
alternative: acs, eno, dicta

------------------------------------------------------
maxxis creepy crawler
20-40
vorne und hinten billiger als der jemweilige Monty- reifen (zu der zeit als gekauft), guter durchschlagschutz, der baggert meine Freundin nicht an


----------



## jem23 (1. September 2005)

produkt: powerpro innenlager ISIS für 26' 
pro: soll die gleiche firma sein die für fsa fertigt,
(was daran so toll sein soll weiss ich auch nich..)
preis: hab n zwanni hingelegt, wars meiner meinung nach nich wert
contra: nie richtig fest bekommen, kurbel ist IMMER wieder lose gegangen,
lager auch, nur malessen mit gehabt..

zu erklärung, bin bis dieses frühjahr noch trailbike gefahren, hab dann was daran geändert    naja auf jeden hab ich mein altes bike damals versucht mit eben jenem innenlager aufzumotzen, hatte husselfelt krubeln dran gemacht und die linke ist alle paar kilometer lose gegangen, das lager selbst ist auch öfter mal lose gewesen, war ne einzige nerverei, zum glück hab ich jetz mein ram(mler;-) da geht nix lose obwohl ich öfter nachgucke (vorgeschädigt) und ich fahr auch den creepycrawler und finde ihn echt gut, hatte zwar auch schon 1-2durchschläge aba das war imma weil ich zuwenig luft draufhatte und honkig aufe kante gejumpt bin, ich weiss auch von anderen das der grip viel besser als z.B. von den koxx-reifen ist, war selbst dabei als eine probe aufs exempel gemacht wurde wo man bei nässe versuchte auf ein autodach in schräglage zu hübbeln, middem maxxis kamen se hoch, mit dem koxx net, EINDEUTIG MEHR GRIP!!!  
netter fredd->jem


----------



## ph1L (1. September 2005)

Fabi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Gummimischung GooeyGluey ist 55a. Hab ich mal in einem Test einer Freeride-Zeitschrift gelesen. Die normale ORC ist 60a oder 65a, weiß ich nicht mehr genau.
> Das Problem mit der Breite wäre dir mit der 2.35 Version erspart geblieben.
> 
> Ich hatte den Al Mighty auch ins Auge gefasst, konnte aber dann einen Maxxis zum Spottpreis erstehen.



wow, hätte den jetzt echt weicher geschätzt bist dir ganz sicher mit 55a?
Aber ist eigentlich ok dann zieh ich meine Maxxis halt nur für Wettkämpfe auf 

zur breite nochmal: Ich wollte den 2.35er aber der war leider nicht in der "weichen" Mischung im Regal.
Wobei ich die breite mittlerweile ganz geil finde da kann ich ca. 0,8 bar fahren
hab guten grip und keine platten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. September 2005)

ich hab nen Mischelö 2.2 und fahre auch mit ca 0,7-0,9 bar   

Ich muss sagen, ihr macht schon ziemlich alles runter... bleibt mal locker
hs-33 hebel-> brechen schnell weg
creppy crawler -> hauchdünne Wände
Zoo beläge -> in einer woche weg
vp pedale -> zerbröseln sofort
Zoo Gabel -> bricht sofort

tzzz wie seid ihr den drauf. Wenn ein Anfänger hier rein kommt, was soll der dann noch kaufen.
Also ich kann nix davon bestetigen, mit all dem Zeug da oben kann man Monate lang gut fahren, und ein Anfänger erst recht.


----------



## Fabi (1. September 2005)

ph1L schrieb:
			
		

> wow, hätte den jetzt echt weicher geschätzt bist dir ganz sicher mit 55a?


Ja, bin ich.


----------



## Monty98 (1. September 2005)

also zum creepy crawler...bin mit dem reifen seit dem ich hinten die VIZ-felge habe 100% zufrieden. ich fahr recht wenig luft für mein gewicht und fahrstil, ich würde sagen knapp unter 1 bar. also der maxxis verzeiht sehr viele durchschläge und wenn man wenig luft fährt ist man selber schuld das es bei einem felgen-umbieg-durchschlag einmal zum zischhhhhen beginnt. zum vorderen ist zu sagen das er einfach perfekt ist..keine contras nur pros und wenn er sprechen könnte wäre er wohl der netteste reifen der welt   

HS33 hebel brechen schnell: ein neuer HS33 hebel kann 5 minuten nach der montage brechen wenn man drauffällt. deshalb ist es ratsam die hebel (also den kompletten griff) nicht vollgas zu zu knallen sondern nur so das man mit ein wenig kraft den griff mit der hand verdrehen kann.

und aus..


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. September 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> also ich kann dazu nur sagen, wer etwas ahnung und einen winzigen  hauch gefühl für sein bike besitzt bekommt nciht dauernt durchschläge, ich fahre den creepy crawler ja selbst und bin zufrieden, nur der bounct nicht sooo toll, aba geht schon.
> wie wärs mal mit etwas mehr luftdruck, oder einfach mal fahren lernen, anstatt alle teile schrotten.
> ich glaub es is klar wer gemeint is.




Ich glaub du meinst mich. Ich glaub aber auch das dir dein 1,24cm Sidehop  ziemlich zu Kopf steigt. Ich fahr bestimmt schon ein Stück länger 20" vielleicht nicht so gut wie du aber ich hab schon viele Reifen ausprobiert und der war vom Durchschlag halt her ******* . Und die Aussage mit dem fahren lernen zeigt halt das du ein arrogantes ********* bist


----------



## trialsrider (1. September 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub du meinst mich. Ich glaub aber auch das dir dein 1,24cm Sidehop  ziemlich zu Kopf steigt. Ich fahr bestimmt schon ein Stück länger 20" vielleicht nicht so gut wie du aber ich hab schon viele Reifen ausprobiert und der war vom Durchschlag halt her ******* . Und die Aussage mit dem fahren lernen zeigt halt das du ein arrogantes ********* bist




Alter entspann dich! Der Max ist bestimmt kein Arscchh. Gut er hat es etwas provokant ausgedrückt aber deshalb hier direkt so ne kagge zu schreiben! 
Ein bisschen hat er auch recht! Man muss gucken wo man seine Grenzen hat wenn man nur sachen probiert die man noch net hin kriegen kann dann is klar das man mehr teile schrottet! Und ich glaube nicht das er damit dich alleine gemeint hat. Also relax!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (1. September 2005)

also max falls du den msc-trialer meinst liegst du leider falsch was den fahrstil anbelangt,ich habs sicher nicht nötig zu schleimen,aber was man sich von dir anhören darf find ich recht krass.Niemand is so krass wie du ,das steht fest,und du bist der einzige mensch auf der welt bei dem nie was kaputt geht,das is klar,erst recht nicht wenn man was neues probiert.Ja und auch der msc-trialer probiert mal was neues,da kanns schonmal passieren das bissl rumgeschranzt wird,trotzdem muss sich der msc-trialer keine tipps von dir geben lassen was seinen (oder wessen fahrstil du auch immer meintest) geben lassen,denn der is recht soft unterwegs wenn er nicht grad an neuen sachen bastelt glaub mir,ach was laber ich soviel rum,ich denk es wird damnächst mal nen chemnitzvid geben dann kannst du dich selbst davon überzeugen.

tut mir leid,dass ich mich da jetzt einmischen musste,aber ganz so konnt ich die behauptung vom max nicht im raum stehen lassen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. September 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Alter entspann dich! Der Max ist bestimmt kein Arscchh. Gut er hat es etwas provokant ausgedrückt aber deshalb hier direkt so ne kagge zu schreiben!
> Ein bisschen hat er auch recht! Man muss gucken wo man seine Grenzen hat wenn man nur sachen probiert die man noch net hin kriegen kann dann is klar das man mehr teile schrottet! Und ich glaube nicht das er damit dich alleine gemeint hat. Also relax!





Ne is klar, mach dir um mich keine Sorgen ich bin immer Relaxt. Und was michst du dich da überhaupt ein? Ich kenne euch nicht und ihr mich nicht also lasst mich mit dem Scheiß zufrieden, klaro  Das ist doch alles Kindergarten. Empfehl das mit dem Relaxt sein lieber mal deinem Max dann würden solche sinnlosen Diskussionen erst garnicht sattfinden.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. September 2005)

ich will das jetzt nicht mehr viel zu sagen, nur hat das nichts damit zu tun, wer besser ist, nur es fällt halt auf, dass ihr mehr teile schrottet als alle anderen und nur weil ebi euch irgendwas nicht hält isses gleich mist.
ich wollte euch halt nur mal den tip geben vllt. etwas weniger material schonender zu fahren, weil wo wollt ihr bald eure teile bestellen?(ihr wisst was ich meine)
und arrogant bin ich schon lange nciht, wer mich wirklich kennt weiß es, ich lass mir halt nicht gerne irgendnen scheißß erzählen.  
Max


----------



## Ray (2. September 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Alter entspann dich! Der Max ist bestimmt kein Arscchh. Gut er hat es etwas provokant ausgedrückt aber deshalb hier direkt so ne kagge zu schreiben!
> Ein bisschen hat er auch recht! Man muss gucken wo man seine Grenzen hat wenn man nur sachen probiert die man noch net hin kriegen kann dann is klar das man mehr teile schrottet! Und ich glaube nicht das er damit dich alleine gemeint hat. Also relax!



Es ist in Ordnung das Du eher der Schlichtertyp bist... Aber es kommt mir langsam so vor als wüsstest Du besser bescheid was Dein grosses Vorbild denkt als er selbst 

ich finde offene konfrontation eh viel geiler also hört mal auf alles zu beschwichtigen... die no skiller fraktion schrottet eben endlos material und meint hinterher mist gekauft zu haben... dem gemeinen skiller ist es ********gal was er gerade fährt hauptsache er fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (2. September 2005)

Aufs MAUL..   



			
				MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ride and Destroy


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. September 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> ich will das jetzt nicht mehr viel zu sagen, nur hat das nichts damit zu tun, wer besser ist, nur es fällt halt auf, dass ihr mehr teile schrottet als alle anderen und nur weil ebi euch irgendwas nicht hält isses gleich mist.
> ich wollte euch halt nur mal den tip geben vllt. etwas weniger material schonender zu fahren, weil wo wollt ihr bald eure teile bestellen?(ihr wisst was ich meine)
> und arrogant bin ich schon lange nciht, wer mich wirklich kennt weiß es, ich lass mir halt nicht gerne irgendnen scheißß erzählen.
> Max




Alter meine Meinung ist eh das es im Trailbereich nur Scheiß verkauft wird was net hält und das für Höchstpreise. Wenn ich schon seh das bei meinen VIZ Felgen wenn sie neue sind ein spalt von 1mm an der Steckverbindung ist kann da was net stimmen. Felgen zu stecken die höchsten Belastungen ausgesetzt sind zeugt halt wieder davon das die Hersteller keine Ahnung haben und nur Geld machen wollen. Die Verarbeitung ist bei den meisten Trialteilen zum Kotzen und da lass ich mir auch nichts anderes einreden. Geh mal in den BMX bereich da werden noch Teile hergestellt die halten und vom Preis her vertretbar sind.


----------



## florianwagner (2. September 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Alter meine Meinung ist eh das es im Trailbereich nur Scheiß verkauft wird was net hält und das für Höchstpreise. Wenn ich schon seh das bei meinen VIZ Felgen wenn sie neue sind ein spalt von 1mm an der Steckverbindung ist kann da was net stimmen. Felgen zu stecken die höchsten Belastungen ausgesetzt sind zeugt halt wieder davon das die Hersteller keine Ahnung haben und nur Geld machen wollen. Die Verarbeitung ist bei den meisten Trialteilen zum Kotzen und da lass ich mir auch nichts anderes einreden. Geh mal in den BMX bereich da werden noch Teile hergestellt die halten und vom Preis her vertretbar sind.



du musst allerdings auch bedenken, dass dein bike mit den supertollen bmx teilen locker mal 15 oder mehr kilo wiegt, weil der gemeine bmxer lieber eine stahlverstärkung mehr dranschweißt alls zu wenig...

und um die diskusion noch mal unnötig anzuheitzen, ich bin früher auch mal 20" gefahren und hab reihenweise felgen, lenker, kurbeln und sonnst was zerkleinert. das lag aber nicht daran, dass ich so hart abgegangen  bin, sondern weil ich wie n nasser sack auf dem teil gefahren bin. jetzt da ich um einiges "geschmeidiger" fahre geht fast nichts mehr kaputt und ich springe heute höhere sachen rauf und runter...


----------



## trialsrider (2. September 2005)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist in Ordnung das Du eher der Schlichtertyp bist... Aber es kommt mir langsam so vor als wüsstest Du besser bescheid was Dein grosses Vorbild denkt als er selbst
> 
> ich finde offene konfrontation eh viel geiler also hört mal auf alles zu beschwichtigen... die no skiller fraktion schrottet eben endlos material und meint hinterher mist gekauft zu haben... dem gemeinen skiller ist es ********gal was er gerade fährt hauptsache er fährt...



Du verstehst es echt zu reizen! Meinste mit Vorbild den Max?   hallo?
der fährt jetzt 20" [email protected]: Denke auch das die trialteile meist kacke produziert sind! und wenn de findest dases Kindergarten ist dann schreib einfach  mal was glimpflicher mit weniger Kraftausdrücken.   und so...
Ach pisst euch selber an...hab keinen Bock mehr auf die Kagge. 
Aber macht mal euer tolles Vid feddig. Und MAx klar bist du arrogant!


----------



## Scr4t (2. September 2005)

bla bla bla   

Labert net so viel müll, geht lieber fahren und reagiert euch an den Kanten ab.

Ride on


----------



## Trialmaniax (2. September 2005)

Korrekt. Geht tippen und hooken, und erfreut euch an der Natur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (2. September 2005)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Korrekt. Geht tippen und hooken, und erfreut euch an der Natur



 OK Papi......Jipieee.....


----------



## EiSY (2. September 2005)

Tryall Felgen 26"
VR-Felge 26" Try All 39mm (28 Loch) 
pro : sehen geil aus!
contra : Nach 4 Tagen So derb mit ner 8 verboten das das ding
innerhalb von 2 Speichen von komplett Links nach rechts kaam -.-
Alternative : Monty Monty Monty ..... / Double / Single

Acs Freilauf
Pro : also das ding is für den Preis 1A mir faellt soweit nix negatives ein
hab ich sowohl am 26" als auch am 20"


Monty 4-Kannt Kurbeln 
Pro : in silber sehen sie geil aus
Contra : werden schnell locker & dann nuddeln die aus und außerdem
naja ich hab sie in der mitte voll durchgebrochen!
alternative : Echo? koXX ? Zoo ?


FuQ tretlager
contra : Hab ich komplett links weckgebrochen beim treter
alternative : kP irgendwas hochwertiges neues!


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. September 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Aber macht mal euer tolles Vid feddig. Und MAx klar bist du arrogant!


das hab ich nciht nötig mir sowas anzuhören....paa...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (15. September 2005)

moin mädels,
hat jem. von euch schon mal erfahrungen damit gemacht:







> Kurbelpaar Echo 158mm
> robustes Aluminium Kurbelpaar 158mm für 20" Trialbikes. Rechts mit Stahl-Gewindehülse für Freilaufritzel. Gewicht 505gr./Paar. Farbe silber
> 
> Euro 60,00


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. September 2005)

Jo, leider. Die Kurbeln sind aus viel zu weichen Alu und wiegen dazu auch noch bißl was. Bei mir ist der Vierkant kaputt gegangen und ich hab mir die Pedale nach einiger Zeit schief getreten, ne Weile später war das Gewinde dann auch mit rausgekommen.

 gute Alternative: - Monty Kurbeln oder Try all


----------



## Angelo Berlin (16. September 2005)

Mal ein paar Parts auf die man sich verlassen kann.
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Hügi Classic

VR Nabe: hält ewig, gibts allerdings nur ohne disc-aufnahme
HR Nabe: hält auch ewig, Stirnradverzahnung muss alle 1-2 Jahre ausgetauscht werden (30 ), könnte mehr Einrastpunkte vertragen.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Alex DX 32 Felge

Hält ewig! Am besten von Whizz-Wheels einspeichen lassen...

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Middleburn RS7 Kurbeln

Halten auch ewig, und iss auch noch leicht + 30 Jahr Garantie, was will man mehr?


----------



## Monty98 (16. September 2005)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> moin mädels,
> hat jem. von euch schon mal erfahrungen damit gemacht:



die stahlgewinde hülsen dinger sind schei  e.
des is bomben fest ein meinem freilauf oben geblieben als ich abzog.
wie gesagt...monty is wohl das beste (4-kant mäßig)


----------



## Scr4t (16. September 2005)

die alten echo kurbeln sollen echt sau weich sein, wenn die so weich sind wie meine jetzigen gmp, dann lassen die schnell die ohren hängen und leiern schnell aus...

die neuen echo kurbeln sollen da schon um einiges besser sein:


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (16. September 2005)

aba im vergleich zu den monty etwas teurer. und bei den montys kann man sich sicher sein, dass die halten.


----------



## sensiminded (22. September 2005)

mietschorek hätte es ja auch schonmal geschafft!!!

so nun mal ein vorher-nachher bild von meinem tollen sram ritzel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (22. September 2005)

Du hast den Teppichboden gewechselt und schon bricht dein Ritzel?
KRASS!!!


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (22. September 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> mietschorek hätte es ja auch schonmal geschafft!!!
> 
> so nun mal ein vorher-nachher bild von meinem tollen sram ritzel!!!




krasse schei$$e,meins sah genauso aus war aber in 4 teile zerbröselt  

sram suckt einfach mal.....scheiss ketten......scheiss kasetten........das einzige was net schei$$e ist sind schaltwerke und shifter...


----------



## sensiminded (22. September 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast den Teppichboden gewechselt und schon bricht dein Ritzel?
> KRASS!!!



manche sagen es wäre hexerei


----------



## Monty98 (22. September 2005)

sensiminded schrieb:
			
		

> manche sagen es wäre hexerei



seltsam aber so steht es geschrieben    

@M!et$ch0rek:
ich hab am MTB die 9.0 bremse. => prädikat: saugeil


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (22. September 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> @M!et$ch0rek:
> ich hab am MTB die 9.0 bremse. => prädikat: saugeil




was?von sram oder wie?!?  

hab noch nix davon gehört,dass sram auch bremsen macht,aber wenn du ne srambremse meinen solltest ists doch geil,ich kenn nur die antriebskomponenten und kann mir deshalb nur von den ne meinung bilden...


----------



## Monty98 (22. September 2005)

und noch die roten ritchey belege dazu


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (22. September 2005)

ja die sram 9.0 vbrake is sehr geil.
bin die auch lang gefahren....
sehr geil


----------



## Monty98 (22. September 2005)

absolut trialtauglich







sehr geil


----------



## Monty98 (8. April 2006)

Shimano XT Kette auf 20"
Sehr Sehr geil!!!
Hält jetzt schon seit ca. Weihnachten (aber auch die muss man lieb haben und warten )

jegliche billigen BMX-Ketten (Taya, shit-KMC,...)
ziemlich schei*e, vorallem die verschlussglieder...halten bei mir max. 2 Wochen (bei 5mal/woche trialn)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (8. April 2006)

???

setz einmal auf der xt auf, aber bitte richtig.. dann fliegt dir das ding beim nächsten antritt um die ohren.

die kmc cool chain ist der richtige kompromiss, nicht so schwer wie die khe/wippermann und trotzdem sau stabil. Trotz aufsetzten halten die 2-3 monate ohne bedenken, und dann in die tonne mit der und ne neue kaufen..


----------



## Monty98 (8. April 2006)

genietet oder mit verschlussglied?


----------



## isah (8. April 2006)

peinlicher weise reisst mir die kette wenn dann immer da wo ich niete.. also benutze ich seit ner weile kettenschlösser


----------



## Monty98 (8. April 2006)

ich hab zeitweise auch immer probiert ketten zu "stückeln" also reste wiederverwenden...glücklicher weise war ich da noch nicht gut genug für gefährliche höhen. denn die ketten sind dann meist nach dem ersten kräftigeren tritt komplett explodiert


----------



## jockie (8. April 2006)

Bin mal gespannt, ob nicht irgendwann Zahnriemen (und hor. Ausfallenden *harr*) statt Ketten Einzug in die Fahrradwelt halten. Vor allem bei SingleSpeed. Corratec verbaut so'n Zeug schon und die neuen Zahnriemen sind auch chön chteiff! Gab wohl sogar schon vereinzelt Rohloff SpeedHubs mit Zahnriemen.

Kein Schmieren, kein abruptes Reißen, kein Rasseln, längere Haltbarkeit, eventuell sogar leichter. Bei Buells hält's ja auch.


Da geht's zwar um Schaltung (für Tourenräder), aber ich finde die Idee so geil, deswegen muss ich den Artikel posten 
http://idw-online.de/pages/de/news153556


----------



## Scr4t (8. April 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal gespannt, ob nicht irgendwann Zahnriemen (und hor. Ausfallenden *harr*) statt Ketten Einzug in die Fahrradwelt halten. Vor allem bei SingleSpeed. Corratec verbaut so'n Zeug schon und die neuen Zahnriemen sind auch chön chteiff! Gab wohl sogar schon vereinzelt Rohloff SpeedHubs mit Zahnriemen.
> 
> Kein Schmieren, kein abruptes Reißen, kein Rasseln, längere Haltbarkeit, eventuell sogar leichter. Bei Buells hält's ja auch.
> 
> ...



und die Zahnriemen wechseln wir dann auch erst alle 90.000 km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (8. April 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Da geht's zwar um Schaltung (für Tourenräder), aber ich finde die Idee so geil, deswegen muss ich den Artikel posten
> http://idw-online.de/pages/de/news153556


 
Das da bis jetzt noch niemand darauf gekommen ist... 

Finde ich echt innovativ, sowas!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. April 2006)

Das ganze ist nicht so einfach.
Sind Zahnriegen wirklich so steif das sie Trialtauglich sind?
Was macht man bei verschiedenen Radständen/Übersetzungen ? Also muss ne standartlänge und somit ein Schaltwerk oder eine art Spanner her.
Auf Zahnriemen umsteigen bedeutet das man auf mehrere Teile umsteigen muss. Dh ein Hersteller müsste daher kommen und ne vielzahl von Ritzel/Übersetzungen anbieten. Selbst die Kurbel bzw Kurbelaufnahme muss neu entwickelt werden.

Die Testfahrer wären natürlich die die das Zeug zuerst kaufen.


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. April 2006)

nochmal zuSram Singlespeedketten. Mir ist so eine beim Wettkampf 2mal explodiert. Man hats überall gehört.


----------



## Eisbein (12. April 2006)

wusste nicht wo ich´s rein packen sollten deswegen einfach hier. 
Ich hätte gerne mal erfahrungen vom Maxxis minion 2.5 und Highroller 2.5?
pro/contra, Alternativen (außer Tryall)???


----------



## Raimund-Aut (12. April 2006)

der highroller 2,5 ist perfekt

nur im winter, wenn es kalt wird, ist er schei$$e, weil er dann so schlecht abrollt.


----------



## LauraPalmer (13. April 2006)

absoluter Fehlkauf: TryAll Kurbel: passt nicht zu 20Z TryAll Rockring und passt tatsächlich auch nicht zu TryAll Käfigpedal(Käfig streift an Kurbel); hätt dieses Spezialistenzeug eh nie freiwillig gekauft - aber was soll man tun, wenn bei den KoxxDays plötzlich eine neue Kurbel her muß...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. April 2006)

du musst den 20t rockring rumdrehen damit der nicht schief auf der Kurbel aufliegt. Nachteil ist das der Rockring verdammt nah an der Kette ist.


----------



## andi87 (13. April 2006)

wimmeretz schrieb:
			
		

> passt tatsächlich auch nicht zu TryAll Käfigpedal(Käfig streift an Kurbel)QUOTE]
> 
> Hatte das selbe Problem mit den Monty Kurbeln, besorg dir 2 Pedalunterlegscheiben dann müssts ganz knapp (ca. 1mm abstand) gehen...


----------



## Monty98 (16. April 2006)

Was wisst ihr über Viz-Gabeln?


----------



## isah (16. April 2006)

ja, viel zu schwer und sollen auch nicht sonderlich stabil sein (am schaft)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (16. April 2006)

lieber echo?


----------



## isah (16. April 2006)

Wenn man von den viel zu schweren cnc dingern mal absieht, bleiben ja nur noch die echo lite und die team.. ich seh da jetzt keinen unterscheid, darum wÃ¼rde ich die team nehmen (20â¬ billiger..)

vll weiss ja jemand was genauere darÃ¼ber wie der schaft bei welcher gabel ist?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (16. April 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man von den viel zu schweren cnc dingern mal absieht, bleiben ja nur noch die echo lite und die team.. ich seh da jetzt keinen unterscheid, darum würde ich die team nehmen (20 billiger..)
> 
> vll weiss ja jemand was genauere darüber wie der schaft bei welcher gabel ist?




Echo Team und Lite sind baugleich bloß die Farbe ist anders. Die VIZ Gabeln haben einen eingeklebten Stahlschaft (nicht so stabil). Die Team bzw. Lite Gabeln haben einen dicken angeschweißten Aluschaft und sind für mich die stabilsten


----------



## Monty98 (16. April 2006)

dankeschön! (mit echo hab ich eh *nicht *die cnc dinger gemeint)


----------



## isah (16. April 2006)

was soll das auch, 1kg für ne 20" gabel..


----------



## misanthropia (17. April 2006)

eine weitere erfahrung die mich sehr ärgert ist... ich bin auf ne scheibenbremse umgestiegen. habe mir dazu testweise die monty 221 nabe gekauft. Die achse ist aber vom durchmesser viel zu klein für die gabelaufnahme. die montage ist gradezu unmöglich, das lager war so stramm dass sich das vorderrad nicht wirklich hat drehen können und mittlerweile bedaure ich den Umbau wiedermal. 
also.... 
welchen durchmesser haben denn die Gabeln an anderen bikes? oder ist das Testobjekt wirklich so grottig kacke, dass man es gar nicht benutzen kann?


----------



## elhefe (17. April 2006)

Das find ich gut. Zum Teiletesten nen neues Radl holen...


----------



## misanthropia (17. April 2006)

das verstehe ich nicht....


----------



## trialsrider (18. April 2006)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Das find ich gut. Zum Teiletesten nen neues Radl holen...




Ich musste auch 2mal drüber lesen der hat sich dafür nich ein monty geholt...sondern nur ne Monty nabe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (18. April 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:
			
		

> das verstehe ich nicht....




Sorry, hab mich in der Eile verlesen  .


----------



## Ray (19. April 2006)

meine neuste erfahrung: das adamant a2 fährt sich wie ein haufen kacke


----------



## isah (19. April 2006)

erzähl mal genauer, was stimmt nicht?


----------



## G.o.D (20. April 2006)

Produkt: Monty 230 Urban Trialbike
Preis: EUR 1000
Erfahrung: Sehr gut im Kaputt sein, zum Trial fahren voellig ungeeignet
Pro: Guenstig, Rahmen vermutlich nicht schlecht
Contra: Schwer (>15 KG), staendig kaputt. Spezieller Frontfreilauf der sau teuer ist und nach ein paar mal kraeftig reintreten schon wieder hinueber ist (von ACS). Mein Rahmen hat nur eine Bremsaufnahme fuer 24" Hinterrad, obwohl die Beschreibung sagt, man koennte beides.

Vorgestern hab ich jetzt nen Pitbull bestellt, mir reichts erstmal. Ein 3/4 Jahr staendig reparieren geht ins Geld :-/ . In Kuerze gibts also ein Monty 230 Urban auf ebay zu ersteigern, mit der ungefaehren Beschreibung: 'Profi Bike Trial Rad, vom Marktfuehrer, wenig gefahren, einige Teile durch hoeherwertige Teile ersetzt' und es ist nicht mal gelogen 

Produkt: Monty 26" Starrnabe hinten, Monty's 'Top Modell'
Preis: EUR 100, glaub ich
Erfahrung: Bewaehrte Monty 'Qualitaet'?
Pro: ?
Contra: Ritzelaufnahme aus Alu. Alle Ritzel haben sich in die Aufnahme gefressen und halten eigentlich nur noch, weil sie zusammen genietet sind. Das aeussere Ritzel dreht bereits durch. Das ganze nach nur 2-3 Monaten nach Einbau der Nabe. Aufgrund diverser Defekte dazwischen bin ich aber nicht wirklich 2-3 Monate gefahren.

Mir reichts erstmal mit dem Ausflug in Monty Land. Ich fahre seit 18 Jahren Trial. Da waren auch schon mal ein oder zwei Monty-Bikes dazwischen die zumindest nicht negativ in Erinnerung geblieben sind. Aber bei so einen Schrott wie die in letzter Zeit abliefern kann ich nur abraten.

Produkt: Opera 9 Beta
Preis: EUR 0
Erfahrung: Der Grund warum ich den ganzen Mist hier grade nochmal eintippe
Pro: Laeuft auch hier unter Solaris
Contra: Zum Trial fahren und mtb-news.de posten ungeeignet


----------



## Ray (4. Mai 2006)

Ich fahre seit kurzem die Heatsink Beläge auf ganz schwach angerauhten Viz Felgen und musste zu meinem entsetzen feststellen, dass die Beläge nach einer kurzen Einfahrzeit Gefahr für Leib und Leben darstellen... Die Dinger kleben schlimmer als Zweikomponentenkleber an meiner Felge... Das ging sogar schon soweit, dass ich beim Pedalkick einen Abgang über den Lenker gemacht hab weil sich die Beläge nicht von der Felge lösten...

Hab wieder mal nur ich diese Probleme???


----------



## isah (4. Mai 2006)

sieht so aus, ich hatte sie nicht lange aber bei mir haben sie nicht so geklebt? (auf ner TA felge..) könnte das an besonderer hitze liegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (4. Mai 2006)

ich bin wohl einfach too hot für diese beläge.... oder ich baue mir eine wasserkühlung ans hr


----------



## misanthropia (4. Mai 2006)

lass danndochmal das geflexe weg


----------



## isah (4. Mai 2006)

und breche dir das genick?


----------



## Ray (4. Mai 2006)

die flexung wurde von 2 paar coust belägen inzwischen so runtergerubbelt, dass die felgenflanken glatter als dein hintern sind... daran kann es nicht liegen... es wird wohl wirklich meine warme austrahlung sein


----------



## isah (4. Mai 2006)

bist du sicher das die beläge kleben udn die beläge nciht etwa nicht richtig zurück fahren?


----------



## jockie (4. Mai 2006)

Meine Heatsink-Erfahrung (20"): Auf spiegelblanker Alex-Felge vorne einfach nur kriminell gefährlich. Hinten auf angeflexter Megamo-Felge anfangs auch brutalst gut und dann rapide abnehmend und noch vor Belaghälfte wieder rausgenommen, mit Bitumen gingen sie dann auch nicht mehr zufriedenstellend.
Das Klebenbleiben-Problem hatte ich auch mehrfach mit denen, aber nicht so derb, dass ein Pedalkick nicht mehr gegangen wäre.


----------



## elhefe (5. Mai 2006)

Fahre meine Heatsinks seit dem Winter. Und je wärmer die Temperaturen wurden, desto klebriger ging´s zu.

Allerdings bis jetzt noch nicht mit so drastischen Folgen.


----------



## funky^jAY (5. Mai 2006)

ich weiß nich obs die beläge sind oder obs an zuviel monty spray liegt...aber kleben tuts auch wie sau!

habe aber eher die vermutung das es am spry liegt weil ist besser geworden mit bischen fahren


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (5. Mai 2006)

bin die heatsink beläge auf ner glatten viz felge gefahren und die haben auch geklebt wie sau! jetzt fahre ich die zoo's aber die ziehen auf ner glatten felge nicht so gut.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (6. Mai 2006)

ken bock auf flexen oder wie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchwarzA PetA (6. Mai 2006)

doch schon. aber ich traue mich nicht wirklich mit meinen "bastelfertigkeiten" mit einer flex an meine felge zu gehen. das würde nur böse enden....


----------



## Scr4t (6. Mai 2006)

ach quark, hatte auch schiss, aber das ist ecjt easy.

zum guten flexen gehört zwar etwas übung, aber das kommt nocht, ich kanns auch noch nicht soooo gut.

einfach Mantel runter, fahrrad so hinlegen das du die felge andrehen kannst und mit der flex im 45° winkel ran.

So schnell macht man da auch nichts kaputt, keine angst die hält was.


----------



## funky^jAY (6. Mai 2006)

man kann das rad sogar drinne lassen, luft raus und reifen schön wegdrücken und weiterdrehen. dafür braucht man aber natürlich nen montage ständer


----------



## misanthropia (6. Mai 2006)

ich flexe nicht, meine beläge tuns auch super, weiß nichtmal welche das sind aber die selben die der moppel kopp auch hat. Mein rezept ist... scheiß auf flex und bitumen, kümmere dich lieber nach jeder oder vor jeder fahrt umeine gedscheite wartung und danngeht das auch. bei mir genügt schon wasser damit der staub einfach nur von den felgen runter ist. das hält einen tag lang, dann investeire ich2 minuten und kann wieder einen tag fahren. 

bitumen ist meiner meinung nach zu unflexibel, ich mag das nicht. noch weniger aber weil ich mich daran gewöhnen konnte dass meine bremsleistung mit der zeit so drastisch abnimmt. anfangs ist bitumen ganz toll, hinterher dann ******* und irgendwie bin ich damit einfach nur unzufrieden. also meine methode ist ganznett. fahre ne standart monty felge hinten ohne flex und ohne bitumen und es geht ganz toll.


----------



## Monty98 (6. Mai 2006)

Heatsink Belege Blau + Alu-Backings:

vorm montiern angeflext,
fahre jetzt seit einer woche ohne bitumen oder sonst was.
bremse funzt perfekt. hat einen angenehmen sound
supergeiler druckpunkt.

achja und das standartrezept für gute bremsleistung ist noch immer exaktes + gleichzeitiges auftreffen der belege auf der felge.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (6. Mai 2006)

Also ich hab meine Felge mit der Hand leicht angerauht und benutze die grünen Zoo-Beläge. Beißt hervorragend. Ergibt ausserdem beim Bremsen ein schönes "schmatzendes Quitschen". Verschleiss hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (7. Mai 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> Heatsink Belege Blau + Alu-Backings:
> 
> vorm montiern angeflext,
> fahre jetzt seit einer woche ohne bitumen oder sonst was.
> ...



sind die eigentlich auch so weich wie die standard heatsinkbeläge?


----------



## Monty98 (7. Mai 2006)

wenn du den druckpunkt meinst: nein
wenn du die gummis selbst meinst: ja, leider
also wie gesagt die felge wurde vorm montiern angeflext. und jetzt nach ein bissl mehr als einer woche sind die belege eigentlich zur hälfte weg.
glück gehabt das die refill belege nur ca. 10münzen kosten

weiß jemand ob man zum belege kleben so einen komponentenkleber benutzen kann? ist der stärker als ein guter sekundenkleber? woher kriegt man sowas?


----------



## Schevron (12. Mai 2006)

Hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit dem Maxxis Minion als HR Reifen?
in der 2,5 und ST (is glaub 42a) Variante.

Durchschlagschutz, traktion usw.


thx schon mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (12. Mai 2006)

Das ist so ziemlich der beste Reifen.
Wohl etwas haltbarer in der 40a Mischung.
10mal durchschlagssicherer als der Stiky.


----------



## Schevron (12. Mai 2006)

hab bisher den mobster drauf. auch in 42a
aber an den is ja schwer ran zu kommen


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (13. Mai 2006)

juppp, der minion bringt es!

ich fahre den minion in 40a jetzt seit knapp einem jahr und was durchschläge angeht, ist der unschlagbar. 
seitdem ich diese decke drauf habe, hatte ich keinen mehr, obwohl mein fahrstil alles andere als smooth ist. ich mußte nur einmal wegen eines spitzen gegenstandes flicken. 

einziger wermutstropfen: wenn man lange strecken bis zum spot zurück legen muß, ist die 40a mischung leider, 
im wahrsten sinne des wortes, auf der strecke geblieben.


----------



## trialsrider (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Ich wollt mal wissen wie euere Erfahrungen mit den Try ALL Lenkern sind.
Also der für die normale Klemmung! wollte mir vlt einen beim Jan bestellen!


Martin


----------



## Flexi (13. Mai 2006)

moinsen,
haben die heatsink beläge bei einer hs33 genau so einen geilen sound wie bei v-brakes???
greetz flexi


----------



## Levelboss (13. Mai 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Ich wollt mal wissen wie euere Erfahrungen mit den Try ALL Lenkern sind.
> Also der für die normale Klemmung! wollte mir vlt einen beim Jan bestellen!
> ...


unbequem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (13. Mai 2006)

am geilsten is der ganz breite BT Lenker. Haste ne schöne Kontrolle über dein Bike, un die Stellung der Handgelenke is auch sehr schön


----------



## Scr4t (14. Mai 2006)

ach das gute alte lenker problem...

am besten du hast ne fette session am start und bettelst dich von rad zu rad, dann weisst du schnell welcher lenker dir liegt und welcher nicht


----------



## trialsrider (14. Mai 2006)

Alles klar!

man reiche mir "eine fette session"   
Ich glaub ich greif aufn ZOO! Lenker zurück
scheint mir am besten weil von BT is alles häßlich!  
(oder Felix?) *duck und weg*

Martin 

P.S:und welchen vorbau soll ich jetzt nehmen
der zwischen 105-115 Länge hat und 10°-15°??
jetzt sagt nicht BT!


----------



## Trialar (5. Juni 2006)

Die verdammte Wippermann kette. bin die jetzt wetterbedingt grademal höchstens *5 *stunden gefahren und dann reißt das teil und mich lässt voll in so nen scheiß graben. nicht nur das das total peinlich war, sondern auch noch, das mein handgelenk total geschwollen ist .


----------



## florianwagner (24. Juni 2006)

produkt: adamant a1
erfahrung: 1a, das beste bike das ich je gefahren bin (ich hatte schon coustellier, koxx cheat code, bt raven 5.0, gu 26"). tippen is die ware freude mit dem gefährt, auf dem hinterrad stehts ziemlich sicher und sonnst hats auch nen festen antritt. der rahmen ist schön steif.
alternative: für mich keine in sicht

produkt: hope trial
erfahrung: hammer, die zieht und zieht und zieht
alternativen: ???
nachteil: preis

produkt: rb hebel
erfahrung: der längere hebel macht den druckpunkt etwas weicher, aber die bremsleistung ist viel besser. mit brakebooster sollte das aber kein problem sein.
nachteil: preis


----------



## locdog (25. Juni 2006)

bt hebel ?, du meinst bestimmt RB


----------



## BastiTrial (26. Juni 2006)

> Hallo
> 
> Ich wollt mal wissen wie euere Erfahrungen mit den Try ALL Lenkern sind.
> Also der für die normale Klemmung! wollte mir vlt einen beim Jan bestellen!
> ...



Also ich hab auch nen TryAll Lenker. 
Bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit


----------



## BastiTrial (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo 
wollt mal wissen was für Griffe ihr fahrt 

Ich hab die von TryAll, die sind ja ganz gut aber am Anfang wenn man neue drauf macht bekommt man immer Blasen und das tut immer weh an den Händen 
Was macht ihr, um das zu vermeiden??

Gruß Basti


----------



## trialsrider (26. Juni 2006)

BastiTrial schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> wollt mal wissen was für Griffe ihr fahrt
> 
> Ich hab die von TryAll, die sind ja ganz gut aber am Anfang wenn man neue drauf macht bekommt man immer Blasen und das tut immer weh an den Händen
> ...



Hand + Schuhe = Handschuhe!


----------



## koxxrider (26. Juni 2006)

BastiTrial schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> wollt mal wissen was für Griffe ihr fahrt
> 
> Ich hab die von TryAll, die sind ja ganz gut aber am Anfang wenn man neue drauf macht bekommt man immer Blasen und das tut immer weh an den Händen
> ...




also ich lasse mir in diese fällen immer hornhaut wachsen, wenn man die einmal hat hat man eigentlich keine props. wenn man aber weniger als 3 mal die woche fährt ist die hornhaut aber zu dünn um gut zu schützen also muss man ganz oft trialen damit man beim trialen auch keine props mit den händen hat 



glaube ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BastiTrial (26. Juni 2006)

Jo thx,
also Handschuhe hab ich immer an.
Und mehr als dreimal die Woche fahr ich eigentlich auch.
Nur ich hab die Hornhaut immer abgekaut  
Und zur Zeit kann ich nicht fahren, weil mir einer im Schulsport(Fußball)
eine rein getreten hat, jetzt ist alles blau


----------



## mtb-trialer. (26. Juni 2006)

sorry.


----------



## ChrisKing (26. Juni 2006)

Schon ok...


----------



## fahrbereit (26. Juni 2006)

hab mir am we ne delle ins oberrohr gehaun weil ich auf ne parkliege gesprungen bin die da nur so stant (nicht mit dem boden befestigt!) 
an alle die es noch nich machen: ueberzeugt euch ob die hindernisse fest sind!
ich werds ab sofort tun...
ich weiss, bin selber schuld!merken-lernen-besser werden!


----------



## V!RUS (26. Juni 2006)

Produkt: McDonalds (Trial-)Handschuhe

Vorteile: Günstig, sehr schönes McDonaldsFußballDesign  

Nachteile: Komisches Gefühl, etwas klein (nur in einer Größe und Farbe erhältlich), albern.


----------



## Monty98 (26. Juni 2006)

uups...


----------



## trialbock (27. Juni 2006)

fette schei$$e 

die muss ich mir auch holen ... gibts die noch beim MC donald ??

geh gleich moin schaue ... total PORNO


----------



## florianwagner (27. Juni 2006)

hi ich hab mal ne frage zu diesen beiden reifen...

Reifen Michelin X´ treme 26 x 2,50 rot
Weiterentwicklung des bewährten Hot S, sehr breiter und robuster Falt-Reifen mit hohem Durchschlagschutz und guter Haftung. Farbe rot/schwarz, Größe (58-559) Gewicht 850gr.
und
Reifen Michelin Hot 26 x 2,50 schwarz
günstiger, breiter und robuster Reifen mit hohem Durchschlagschutz und guter Haftung. Farbe schwarz, Größe (58-559) Gewicht 1010gr.

wie ist denn der durchschlagschutz und der grip der beiden reifen?
hatte die schon mal jemand drauf?


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Juni 2006)

Der erste isn ganz guter Reifen... bin ich auch lange gefahren. Hat natürlich kaum Durschlagschutz, verglichen mit Maxxis und Tryall. Und vom Grip her kann er ebenfalls nich mit o.g. mithalten. Aber er isn Tick weicher als die Standard 60a Mischung, die die meisten Reifen haben. Wenn man smooth fährt, dann passt der schon.

Der zweite is die Drahtversion davon. Würde ich aber nich nehmen... denn für 100-200g mehr oder so, bekommt man den C24. Der hat dann auch richtigen Durschlagschutz und ne weiche Mischung. Allerdings is des der trägste Reifen dens überhaupt gibt. Der hat null bounce!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (27. Juni 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:
			
		

> hi ich hab mal ne frage zu diesen beiden reifen...
> 
> Reifen Michelin X´ treme 26 x 2,50 rot
> Weiterentwicklung des bewährten Hot S, sehr breiter und robuster Falt-Reifen mit hohem Durchschlagschutz und guter Haftung. Farbe rot/schwarz, Größe (58-559) Gewicht 850gr.
> ...




Der Hot 2,5 schwarz ist ein super Cityreifen... Leichter als der C24, halbwegs ordentlicher Durchschlagsschutz, super Bounce und geringer Abrollwiderstand.

Ich hab mir gleich 2 Stk auf Lager gelegt, falls sie vergriffen sein sollten. Für mich auch der perfekte Reifen für kalte Temperaturen. Jetzt für den Sommer gib ich aber wieder meinen High Roller 2,5 oder einen Try All drauf... Felsenfahren...


----------



## fahrbereit (30. Juni 2006)

guten abend!
kann es sein das die gelben V!Z-belaege bei naesse besser ziehen als bei trockenheit? heute (29.) hats etwas geregnet und nun ist die bremsleistung schlichtweg perfekt, obwohl auf meiner flanke mittlerweile weniger riefen sind als auf meinen pedalen 
wer hatn die schon probiert und evtl. gleiches festgestellt?

edit: wer kann mir pedale empfehlen? habe die atomlab trailking erste serie
hier zu sehen:http://img1.myimg.de/radinnenseschraeg22b9.jpg

2.edit:besteht evtl. der bedarf an einem "kontaktpunkte-thread" in dem so sachen wie griffe, pedale, .. diskutiert werden koennen?
die idee kam auf weil diese teile sehr einflussreich aufs fahrverhalten sind und ich frag lieber vorher nach...


----------



## BastiTrial (3. Juli 2006)

Hab mal ne Frage, 
und zwar was ich machen kann, wenn mein Freilauf ein bisschen spiel hat?
Soll ich die Kurbeln anziehen (hab ich schon gemacht aber nicht sehr viel besser geworden ) oder die Kurbeln runter machen und viell. nochmal richtig fest schrauben wenns los ist.

Brauchte mal euren Erfahrenen Rat!


----------



## AmericanChesser (3. Juli 2006)

Wen der Freilauf mehr Spiel hat als sonst must du den Freilauf wider ordentlich ZU Schrauben!
Wen du von der nicht Antriebsseite auf den Freilauf schaust sint dort kleine Löcher in eins von den Lächer schiebste was rein und drehst damit in RIchtung Lenker!
Muss man meisten Öfter im Leben des Freilaufs machen


----------



## Trialmaniax (3. Juli 2006)

Baue dazu aber am besten die Kurbel ab, weil du dann die Kurbel in den Schraubstock spannen kannst, und die ganze Sache mit nem Hammer erledigen kannst. Oder du schraubst den Lockring auf, und packst mal ordentlich Schraubensicherung drauf. Und zusammenbauen natürlich nicht vergessen


----------



## florianwagner (3. Juli 2006)

hi basti,
soll ich mal wieder mit meiner werkstatt vorbeikommen?
das mit dem freilaufdemontieren is leider ne größere angelegenheit, alleine das werkzeug das ich verwende ist schon 2X1meter lang!!!

welchen freilauf hast du denn drauf, den acs oder den eno?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AxLpAc (4. Juli 2006)

hat jemand erfahrung mit der echo ss nabe, die man beim jan bestellen kann - gut oder schlecht?!

ps. weiss zufällig jemand, wo man acs freilaufritzel mit 20 oder 21 zähnen kaufen kann?!


----------



## Trialmaniax (4. Juli 2006)

Nanu, Bock auf Singlespeed oder was? Mit der Echo Nabe ist es so, die sind schei$$e. Die Achsen brechen wie nix. Kauf dir doch lieber ne DMR Revolver oder sowas in der Art. Den Acs mit der Gewünschten Zahnzahl müsste man eigentlich in jedem Singlespeedshop bekommen. Ansonsten im BDo bestellen.


----------



## BastiTrial (4. Juli 2006)

> hi basti,
> soll ich mal wieder mit meiner werkstatt vorbeikommen?
> das mit dem freilaufdemontieren is leider ne größere angelegenheit, alleine das werkzeug das ich verwende ist schon 2X1meter lang!!!
> 
> welchen freilauf hast du denn drauf, den acs oder den eno?



Ja wäre super, wenn du mal wieder vorbeikommen könntest!!
Hab nen ACS Freilauf! :-/


----------



## funky^jAY (4. Juli 2006)

wie sidn die erfahrung mit was für ner scheibe flext man am besten???

ne möglichst schmale, feine oder was rauhes grobes?

habs jetzt einfahc mal mit irgendeiner gemacht aber ging nich so gut...die scheibe is auch schon ziemlich ausgenudelt und veranzt, aber beim nächsten mal will ichs ja besser machen


----------



## jockie (4. Juli 2006)

Habe noch 'ne DMR Revolver Hinterradnabe hier. Die etwas ältere mit dem Scheibenbremsenadapter bzw. Gewinde für kleinere und größere (Freilauf-)Ritzel. Passabler Zustand, nur 1-2 Kratzer. Bei Interesse PN schreiben.


----------



## jockie (4. Juli 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> wie sidn die erfahrung mit was für ner scheibe flext man am besten???
> 
> ne möglichst schmale, feine oder was rauhes grobes?
> 
> habs jetzt einfahc mal mit irgendeiner gemacht aber ging nich so gut...die scheibe is auch schon ziemlich ausgenudelt und veranzt, aber beim nächsten mal will ichs ja besser machen


Ganz einfach: Trennscheibe. Wohl besser je dünner...aber schön Schutzbrille tragen falls sie kracht


----------



## florianwagner (4. Juli 2006)

BastiTrial schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wäre super, wenn du mal wieder vorbeikommen könntest!!
> Hab nen ACS Freilauf! :-/



dann hat sich warscheinlich der verschlussring gelockert. damit sollte man auf keinen fall weiterfahren, sonnst geht der innen ar.... am bestern mit dem dünnen  inbus und nem hammer wieder festdrehen und festklopfen und regelmässig kontrolieren, der lockert sich mit der zeit immer wieder.


----------



## Eisbein (5. Juli 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> wie sidn die erfahrung mit was für ner scheibe flext man am besten???
> 
> ne möglichst schmale, feine oder was rauhes grobes?
> 
> habs jetzt einfahc mal mit irgendeiner gemacht aber ging nich so gut...die scheibe is auch schon ziemlich ausgenudelt und veranzt, aber beim nächsten mal will ichs ja besser machen


ich tus immer mit ner schruppscheibe (geht echt super ) 
es geht zwar auch mit ner trennscheibe, aber ich vertrau den dingern net so recht (wegen brechen un so)


----------



## Schevron (5. Juli 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> ich tus immer mit ner schruppscheibe (geht echt super )
> es geht zwar auch mit ner trennscheibe, aber ich vertrau den dingern net so recht (wegen brechen un so)


 
ein schwein ist wer böses dabei denkt  

tut das mit ner felx net weh???


----------



## locdog (5. Juli 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> Nanu, Bock auf Singlespeed oder was? Mit der Echo Nabe ist es so, die sind schei$$e. Die Achsen brechen wie nix. Kauf dir doch lieber ne DMR Revolver oder sowas in der Art. Den Acs mit der Gewünschten Zahnzahl müsste man eigentlich in jedem Singlespeedshop bekommen. Ansonsten im BDo bestellen.



hast das nur vom Horensagen oder kannste die bei denen sie Nabe gebrohen ist. das mit der Achse habe ich schon vermutet will aber was konkretes horen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (6. Juli 2006)

hallo, wuedre gern wissen ob da einer bescheid weiss? es geht um den maxxis larsen TT 2,35" in 42er supertacky mischung

das volumen ist recht gross, aber das profil recht klein und die seiten waende sind seeehhhr duenn, aber vielleicht hat ja jm. gute erfahrungen gemacht!?

fuers hinterrad! (DH schlauch habsch noch ein)


----------



## Schevron (6. Juli 2006)

also ich fahr den vorne. würde ihn da aber nicht mehr unbedingt nehmen. kann schon mal sein das er seitlich abrutscht wenn es zu schräg wird. hat mir nen krassen sturz eingebrogt.
von der faltversion kann ich 100%ig abraten. hab schon von ner zerstörten seitenwand bei dem gehört.

generell würde ich sagen: hinten - keine chance. da braucht man viel zu viel luft.
vorne - kann man ihn nehmen, für die city noch ehr als natur


----------



## fahrbereit (6. Juli 2006)

hmm... 
aehm, haette ein maxxis larsen TT in super tacky zu verkaufen, ist top zum trial geeignet...


----------



## Schevron (6. Juli 2006)

mal ne frage an alle die erfahrungen mit halben kettengliedern haben.
das sie nicht die stabilsten sind ist ja allseits bekannt.

nun zu meiner Frage: bei denen sie gebrochen sind, wann war das ca.? dh nach net woche, nem monat, oä.?

hab nämlich leichte abstimmungsprobleme und kann zur zeit die kette nicht wechseln, da ne neue zu kurz is. grad ein paar mm. Hatte also überlegt mir ein paar halbe glieder zu zulegen und dann regelmäßig zu wechseln.

wäre prima wenn mir da ein paar von euch ihre erfahrungen mitteilen könnten.
thx schon mal


----------



## AxLpAc (6. Juli 2006)

kann mir einer sagen wie ausschlaggebend der unterschied zwischen eno und eno trial ist?! kann man mit dem eno ohne sich n kopf zu machen trialen oder ist der für unsere zwecke ungeeignet?!

(für alle die mir jetzt sagen, die paar euro mehr für n trial kannste auch ausgeben - darum gehts mir nicht!)

thx


----------



## fahrbereit (6. Juli 2006)

AxLpAc schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir einer sagen wie ausschlaggebend der unterschied zwischen eno und eno trial ist?! kann man mit dem eno ohne sich n kopf zu machen trialen oder ist der für unsere zwecke ungeeignet?!
> 
> (für alle die mir jetzt sagen, die paar euro mehr für n trial kannste auch ausgeben - darum gehts mir nicht!)
> 
> thx



der trial hat 72 (laut katalog 74)rastpunkte und sechs sperrklinken, von denen immer drei abwechseld im eingriff sind, der normale soll halb so viel einrastpunkte haben und 4 sperrklinken
den normalen gibs von 16 bis 23 zaehne, den trial nur 18Z.
gehen tun die beide, 31 raste sind auch nich wenig und stabilitaet ist identisch

aber zahl lieber die paa euro mehr und...


----------



## konrad (6. Juli 2006)

der normale ENO hat 48 einrastpunkte und geht auch zum trialn...ENO-trial is halt sicherer,weils gleich einrastet...


----------



## Dr.Hasi (6. Juli 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne frage an alle die erfahrungen mit halben kettengliedern haben.
> das sie nicht die stabilsten sind ist ja allseits bekannt.
> 
> nun zu meiner Frage: bei denen sie gebrochen sind, wann war das ca.? dh nach net woche, nem monat, oä.?
> ...



hey, wollte das ja immer nicht glauben mit den halben kettengliedern, und habs dann endlich mal geschaft nem kumpel austesten zu lassen  (hatte mir das gekauft und dann war der acs kapuut, da brauchte ich dann auch kein halbes kettenglied mehr ) naja, ich würde davon wirklich abraten. der ist das ca. einen monat gefahren und dann isses ihm vor meiner haustür gerissen. wir fahren jetzt noch nicht so "anspruchsvoll" ich meine weite gaps oder sachen, bei denen man stark reintritt, aber es hat scheinbar locker gereicht um an die grenzen dieses teils zu kommen!?!
die kettenlinie war top, ganz grade, und das ist einfach an den "schlaufen" (keine ahnung wie man das nennt) weggerissen. das war ganz normal eingenietet und er hat auch nie aufgesetzt!
mfg flo


----------



## fahrbereit (6. Juli 2006)

@konrad


> der normale ENO hat 48 einrastpunkte und geht auch zum trialn...ENO-trial is halt sicherer,weils gleich einrastet...


48? biste sicher?
dann stimmt die angabe auch net im katalog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (10. Juli 2006)

hab am sonntag nach ca. einem jahr mein eno trial gewartet und mit erstaunen festgestellt, das sich die beschichtung (glaub chrom oder so)an der verzahnung weggeschliffen hat. da waren ganz viele chromteilchen drin und das fett war dunkler.
ist das soweit normal..? funktionieren tut er noch einwandfrei!
dreck oder sonderlich naesse hat mein rad nicht abbekommen.


----------



## Schevron (10. Juli 2006)

was haltet ihr eigentlich von schwimmend gelagernten discs. taugen die für trial. gibts für die noch andere gründe außer der quitschreduktion?


----------



## ChrisKing (10. Juli 2006)

Hä? Ich kenn nur Schwimmsättel bei Scheibenbremsen...


----------



## Schevron (11. Juli 2006)

das hier ist zb eine
http://www.hopegb.com/photos/mm2discG1.jpg


----------



## fahrbereit (11. Juli 2006)

da bricht als erstes die aluaufnahme weg, danach leiern die uebergangsstellen aus


----------



## Trialmaniax (11. Juli 2006)

Ist denn das ding schonmal jemand von euch gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingspohla (11. Juli 2006)

Tagchen!

Also ich brauch ne neue Hinterradnabe.....wie sind die BT-naben?Viz?
Wär gut wenn mir einer von euch helfen kann....


----------



## ChrisKing (12. Juli 2006)

*hust* Signatur


----------



## fahrbereit (13. Juli 2006)

nur so nebenbei:
"
Hallo Stefan,

Vielen Dank für dein Interesse an KMC! Die Inox- Nabenschaltungskette S10 ist 30% stärker als eine normale Nabenschaltungskette. Die Kool Chain ist aber 50% stärker und von daher noch besser geeignet. 

Viele Grüße
Martin Buchta / Messingschlager GmbH & Co. KG / Marketing & Product Management 
"

also weiterhin die  -chain fuer trial


----------



## trialsrider (19. Juli 2006)

fährt einer von euch die VIZ! felge Hinten?

wüsste gern mal wie die sich so hällt! 

martin


----------



## hopmonkey (19. Juli 2006)

ja meiner einer fährt so eine.

Trotz durchaus derber durchschläge bei zT unweicher fahrweise dellen die flanken kaum bis garnicht ein, flexung hält bei braunen koxx belägen allerdings nicht sonderlich lang, bei grünen zoo! aber sehr ordentlich.

Um gelegentliches nachzentrieren kommste nich rum, kA wie das bei anderen felgen is...

Praktisch is auch die Flex-verschleiss-rinne, die übrigens immernoch recht tief is, trotz ca 6-7 maligem anflexen (ich fahr nich so oft, letztes jahr ca 4monate nich wegen fersen/knöchelfraktur (...) )

ich hoffe die infos helfen


----------



## trialsrider (19. Juli 2006)

fein fein! danke für die Info! klar hilft es!


----------



## fahrbereit (23. Juli 2006)

tag!
kann mir einer belaege fuer hs33 am vr empfehlen? hab die dx32 felge mit fast abgebremsten eloxal...und im moment die green frog v. magura
danke


----------



## Trialmaniax (23. Juli 2006)

Suchfunktion. Ansonsten Coust, oder Koxx


----------



## fahrbereit (23. Juli 2006)

danke


----------



## jockie (23. Juli 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> tag!
> kann mir einer belaege fuer hs33 am vr empfehlen? hab die dx32 felge mit fast abgebremsten eloxal...und im moment die green frog v. magura
> danke


Bei ungeflext und trocken greifen die langen orangenen Monty rekordverdächtig auf der Alex vorne...20"-Erfahrung...wird auch bei 26" tun. Heatsink blau hatte ich da auch mal dran, ging ebenfalls kriminell gut.
Klingelersatz-Sound ist bei beiden natürlich inklusive.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (23. Juli 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Bei ungeflext und trocken greifen die langen orangenen Monty rekordverdächtig auf der Alex vorne...20"-Erfahrung...wird auch bei 26" tun. Heatsink blau hatte ich da auch mal dran, ging ebenfalls kriminell gut.
> Klingelersatz-Sound ist bei beiden natürlich inklusive.



ok, danke ich probier die und heatsink mal aus..


----------



## Vermi (8. August 2006)

So, ich glaube jetzt im RICHTIGEM Forum zu sein. Ich habe am letzten Wochenende ein Trial Bike mit ner Bremse gesehen, da stand RB drauf und hatte ne geile Form. Der Typ sagte die geht sehr gut. Kann mir mal einer sagen ob es Erfahrungen mit dem Teil gibt. Was die kosten  Und wo man die bekommt  Soll es in schwarz und rot geben. Für Magura und Scheibe. Also bitte mal um Infos.


----------



## ringo667 (8. August 2006)

Hier und hier findest du was.


----------



## trialsrider (8. August 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> ok, danke ich probier die und heatsink mal aus..




aaah mach ich denk ich auch mal hört sich gut an!

Also die roten Zoo! Ziehen auch ganz ordentlich bei ungeflext und so...
aber geht so auf geflext ziehen se auch gut aber sind nach paar tagen weg!  

Jetzt brauch ich neue!


----------



## Vermi (9. August 2006)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier und hier findest du was.



Danke, hat aber einer von Euch schon echte Erfahreung mit den Bremsen. Ich habe gesten bei dem Kunden von dem Shop angerufen und gefragt. War schon nicht schlecht. Aber die Meinung von Fahrern wäre mir schon wichtig. Der macht übrigens auch bessere Preis wenn mann einen Satz nimmt. (Hat er jedenfalls gesagt)


----------



## ringo667 (9. August 2006)

Also ich habe die alte Carbon Version für HS33 und einen für Scheibe (Louise). 
Der HS33 Hebel ist ein Sorgloskind, ist super in der Ergonomie, hat eine Griffweitenversttellung, mehr Bremspower durch längeren Hebel und kleineren Geberzylinder, allerdings kannst dich dadurch von einem harten Druckpunkt verabschieden, ist aber nicht so schlimm.

Der Diskhebel hat die gleichen positiven Eigenschaften die der HS33, aber das Innenleben des Ausgleichsbehälters ist meiner Meinung nicht ausgereift und du kommst auf kurz oder lang um Bastelarbeiten nicht herum.
Bei mir hat der von Anfang an gesifft, ich musste im Ausgleichsbehälter einen O-Ring tauschen, dann war erst mal Ruhe. Später hat sich die Verstellschraube rausgedrückt, was durch ein, viel zu schwaches zerbrochenes Unterlagsplätchen passierte, das konnte ich mit 2 Muttern beheben, schlussendlich hat es dann nach und nach das Teil aus dem Ausgleichsbehälter gedrückt, was die ganze Verstellvorrichtung festhält.
Das Teil musste ich drehen und an anderer Stelle fester zuschrauben, was bei den filigranen Madenschrauben mit sehr viel Fingerspitzengefühl getan werden muss.
Bis jetzt funktioniert er aber wieder ohne zu meckern, vielleicht habe ich auch einen "Montagshebel" erwischt...
Ich hoffe dass RB bei den neuen Diskhebeln das innenleben des Ausgleichbehälters etwas robuster ausgestattet hat.


----------



## Monty98 (9. August 2006)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit VIZ-Scheiben in Verbindung mit Magura-Belegen???


----------



## ringo667 (9. August 2006)

Ich hatte, bevor ich auf 180er Scheibe umgestiegen bin, eine 160er VIZ mit Magura Performance Belägen und war auch ganz zufrieden, würde mir aber keine VIZ mehr kaufen, weil es die gleichen Scheiben auch für wesentlich weniger Geld von A2Z und einer no Name Marke gibt (die Gravierung ist selbstverständlich anders) aber die äussere Form ist identisch.


----------



## Eisbein (12. August 2006)

Hallöchen, würde gerne mal wissen wie lange bei euch die reifen (das profil) so hält. Am besten die mischung noch mit angeben.
Also dazu kann ich dann auch gleich was sagen: Hot S hält ewig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (14. August 2006)

maxxis minion dh r in 50a (slow reezay) haelt bombastisch an kanten usw.

ok ok, also wenn man nicht oft zum fahren kommt, reicht die haltbarkeit. ist aber sicher viel zu schnell weg, wenn taeglich getrialt wird oder lange stercken bis zum spot noetig sind.
tioga factory das gleiche.

fuer vorne ist der schwalbe albert 2.25" mit "front only" mischung sehr gut und haelt jetzt schon den tritten hinterreifen...

gilt - logisch - fuer 26"
andere habsch noch nicht probiert, weil zufrieden bis jetzt und immer guenstig rangekommen


----------



## Trialmaniax (14. August 2006)

slow reezay ist aber 40a


----------



## fahrbereit (15. August 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:
			
		

> slow reezay ist aber 40a



ach du kacce, was habe ich da geschrieben... 
hast natuerlich recht

40a


----------



## isah (20. August 2006)

kann mir jemand die unterschiede zwischen den braunen und den roten koxx erklären? (also jemand der beides wirklich gefahren ist, die theorie kenn ich selber)


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. August 2006)

mensch martin. du bastelst auch tag und nacht an deiner bremse, oder?


----------



## isah (20. August 2006)

ich versuch das mal zu erklären.. ich wohne in nem dorf, und nicht nur das.. um unser dorf sind berge, also ich lebe quasi in nem tal.. was ich damit sagen will, es reicht wenn hier ein mal im jahr ne regen wolke vorbei kommt.. die setzt sich fest, die klemmt sich zwischen die berge, und es regnet.. der wetter bericht sagt 30°C sonne für deutschland und hier regnet es.. das in kombination mit der tatsache das ich ferien habe .. was soll ich sagen, ich hab nichts zu tun..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soma (20. August 2006)

Wenn er halt nicht zufrieden ist, lass ihn doch...
Kann das sehr gut nachempfinden. Bei mir hat mal eine Ewigkeit die hintere Scheibe gequietscht. Habe Tag und Nacht, das Internet durchforstet und versucht das Gequietsche wegzuoperieren, doch nichts hat geholfen...
Irgendwann hat's dann von allein aufgehört zu quietschen. Keine Ahnung warum...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. August 2006)

BT Kurblen (alte version)
Qualität gut, aber das Material ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu weich. Man muss Pedale mit Unterlegscheiben einbauen sonst fressen sie sich unter umständen ein (bei mir sind sie oft locker geworden und haben sich ein stück reingefressen).
Und wenn man oft auf der Kurbel landet und an der Mauerkante runterutscht (verpazte tipper oder so) sollte man sich drauf gefasst machen das des tieeeefe Furchen hinterlässt.

Fazit. Gute aber ziemlich weiche Kurbeln


----------



## fahrbereit (20. August 2006)

mir ist wiedermal die hs33 undicht geworden...
das geht auf die gedult!
diesmal am rechten/hinteren hebel, da es da ja alternativen gibt - meint ihr es lohnt sich einen bt oder andere zu erwerben?
(ich fuerchte schon ich hab das problem mit der bremse was andere mit ihrem acs freilauf? )
die kolben muessen wohl bleiben...


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. August 2006)

v brake fetzt. werde ich mir wohl auch mal dran basteln. ich hab nur probleme mit den drecks maggies.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. August 2006)

Das ich sowas noch erleben darf, jemand erwägt doch tatsächlich vbrakes

PS Mein neuer Rahmen müssten in den nächsten 2Wochen kommen. Spezialanfertigung mit Vbrake aufnahme oben und hs33 4punkt aufnahme auf der unterseite der Streben... Sollte jeder rahmen haben!


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. August 2006)

und was haste da hübsches am start?


----------



## koxxrider (20. August 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit VIZ-Scheiben in Verbindung mit Magura-Belegen???




was,
du willst ne viz scheibe mit magura belegen? 
tu dir besser ein brot mit käse belegen. oder so


----------



## V!RUS (20. August 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Das ich sowas noch erleben darf, jemand erwägt doch tatsächlich vbrakes
> 
> PS Mein neuer Rahmen müssten in den nächsten 2Wochen kommen. Spezialanfertigung mit Vbrake aufnahme oben und hs33 4punkt aufnahme auf der unterseite der Streben... Sollte jeder rahmen haben!



Hey, ich hab auch V-Brakes, halten meist bombe und die alltäglichen Probleme mit HS33 haben aufgehört. Fahre jetzt Ritchey hinten und vorne Avid BB7, beides mit XTR-Hebeln, sehr schön zu fahren und kaum Probleme. 

Der Rahmen hört sich interessant an, musst unbedingt mal Bild reinstellen, wenn du den hast.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. August 2006)

Hab mir bei Mielec was bauen lassen. Sollte die nächsten 2 woche kommen.
Ich hoffe nur das die sich an meine angaben gehalten haben denn dann wirds ein hammer Rahmen.
Wie gesagt:

*Vbrake oben, HS33 auf der unteren Seite(was bewirkt das sich die Beläge an den Rahmen verkannten wenn der reifen rückwerz wegrollen will wegen->bessere bremsleistung)
*verschieden große Lochabstände (vbrake arme weiter auseinander damit weite Felgen reinpassen und die Arme nicht so wegstehen. Hs33 Lochabstand dagegen näher damit man z.B dünnere DX32 mit breiten heatsinkbelägen fahren kann)
*niedrige bauweise wie das Onza Limey
*matt schwarz
bb +25mm 
1085 lang
380 streben


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. August 2006)

gute sache, wobei ich denke, dass bei der magura aufnahme belastungen genau in die andere richtung auftreten werden, zB.: bei hop and go. Da dreht sich der Reifen nach vorn, und die Bremse wird, wenn sie zumacht, vom Rahmen weggedrückt. Ich will aber keine Diskusion anfangen. Das fetzt trotzdem, und mit gut angezogenen Schrauben dürfte das möglich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (20. August 2006)

genial


----------



## V!RUS (20. August 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir bei Mielec was bauen lassen.



Was kostet ein Mielec Rahmen mit so vielen schönen Extras?


----------



## Eisbein (20. August 2006)

ich denke mal so um die 350â¬


----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. August 2006)

meiner 320â¬ incl lieferung


----------



## florianwagner (20. August 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> meiner 320 incl lieferung



wenn die qualität stimmt is das ja richtig günstig


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. August 2006)

Ich hab mir von nem Kollegen sagen lassen das die Mielecrahmen ziemliche Abweichungen in der Geometrie haben. Das war mein Grund wieso ich mir kein bauen lassen habe. Aber ich hoffe das das bei dir net der Fall ist


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. August 2006)

Ja ich glaub auch das die nicht soo genau sind, aber ein versuch ist es wert.


----------



## Eisbein (21. August 2006)

das mit den abweichungen hat man ja bei den alten BT's gesehn, oder diese 24uk sollen wohl auch net so genau sein. die werden ja alle von dem typen geschweißt


----------



## koxxrider (26. August 2006)

hat jemand erfahrung mit viz felgen? ins besondere 19"
wie ist sie von der stabilität, kann man sie oft flexen, wie ist die bremskraft und ist das material eher weich oder hart?

im vorraus danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (26. August 2006)

viele meinen die viz felge habe das gleiche material wie try all...mag sein aber dann hab ich echtes glück mit meiner
ich fahr die jetzt bissl mehr als ein jahr...da kommen keine achter rein...krieg keine dellen...einfach perfekt.
Flexen würd ich sagen alle 2-3 monate
bremskraft mit coust: extrem geil
bremskraft mit heatsink blau: extrem geil
bremskraft mit heatsink rot: nicht so toll...


----------



## isah (27. August 2006)

bringen alternative beläge bei der marta wirklich so viel mehr power das es sich lohnt?


----------



## fahrbereit (28. August 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> bringen alternative beläge bei der marta wirklich so viel mehr power das es sich lohnt?



auch wenn der tip nicht vollkommen aufklaerend ist:

es gibt spezielle kaltbremsbelaege von tr!ckstuff, die koennen durchaus besser sein da sich die bremse im trial nicht dauerbelastet ist wie an nem freerider, habe selber leider keine erfahrungen damit - denke aber das die sich auskennen werden...

allgemein bringen belaege von koolstop, swissstop, ect. eher gespaltene meinungen, ich persoenlich finde die magura standart gar net schlecht.
is dir die bremsleistung mit original belaegen nicht heftig genug


----------



## 525Rainer (28. August 2006)

ich versteh das mit der bremsleistung auch nicht so das die von scheibenbremsen nicht ausreichen soll. also eine scheibenbremse mit 180er scheibe sollte auch mit den miesesten belägen genug leistung bringen aber halt dann entweder quietschen oder undosierbar sein wenn die beläge nix taugen.. aber keine bremsleistung bei ner disk? ist mir noch bei keiner aufgefallen ausser bei mechanischen an baumarkträdern.


----------



## misanthropia (28. August 2006)

"aber keine bremsleistung bei ner disk?"
das problem hatte ich auch letztens bei meiner Julie, bis mir aufgefallen sit, dass ich die seit nem halben jahr trial einfach mal wieder ausbrennen sollte, das bedeutet mit schleifender bremse einfach mal bisschen rumfahren und alle Bremskomponenten die da unten bei sind erhitzen. Dreck weg und alle rückstände weg => probleme weg.


----------



## Eisbein (28. August 2006)

also ich als nicht disk fahrer, bin die von isah auch mal gefahren (im wasser und im trocknen) also das ist wirklich nicht der hammer, das dauert schon ein wenig bis die voll zu macht, und das ist es glaub ich was der isah nicht so haben will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EchoPure (17. September 2006)

Hat jenamd schon mal die KMC Collapse Kette getestet?
Brauche ne neue wenn ich mein Antrieb neu mache!
Ist die besser also haltbarer als die Kool Chain?
Ist einen schon mal einen White Industries Eno Trial kaputt gegangen denn ich zerhauhe immer wieder die ACS Ritzel!!!
Welches Starritzel ist härter als das Echo!Ich habe jetzt eine 18 zu 15 übersetzung und überlege mir dann ein 16 zu hohlen weiß aber nicht welches härter ist!
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen!Aber schon mal Danke!


----------



## isah (17. September 2006)

> Hat jenamd schon mal die KHE Collapse Kette getestet?



ja



> Brauche ne neue wenn ich mein Antrieb neu mache!
> Ist die besser also haltbarer als die Kool Chain?



ne, belastbarkeit ist laut hersteller die selbe. ich hatte bei der kmc cc nur probleme mit den stiften, mir sind schon ketten grundlos nach paar tagen gerissen, weil sich ein glied aufgebogen hat. hatte ich bei der khe nicht.



> Ist einen schon mal einen White Industries Eno Trial kaputt gegangen denn ich zerhauhe immer wieder die ACS Ritzel!!!



felix muecke hat glaub ich einen zerlegt.. aber allgemein halten die dinger top!



> Welches Starritzel ist härter als das Echo!Ich habe jetzt eine 18 zu 15 übersetzung und überlege mir dann ein 16 zu hohlen weiß aber nicht welches härter ist!



http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/category.php?id=28


----------



## EchoPure (17. September 2006)

Danke!


----------



## isah (17. September 2006)

KHE Collapse


----------



## Eisbein (28. September 2006)

also ich hab am wochenende das erste mal mit meinen maxxis highroller DH nen snakebite gehabt. könnt ihr diese erfahrung bestätigen? 
Noch was zum highroller: also wenn ihr was mit verdammt viel grip sucht, dann den highroller in ner weichen mischung und falschrum fahren. der gript schon mit der 60a mischung ohne ende und besser als minion. und rollt dabei besser als der minion.


----------



## Trialmaniax (29. September 2006)

HILFE, ich hatte nen Snake Bite mit nem Maxxis Reifen(heul)


----------



## tinitram (29. September 2006)

ich wollts nich sagen...


----------



## Eisbein (29. September 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> HILFE, ich hatte nen Snake Bite mit nem Maxxis Reifen(heul)



ich versteh nicht was du damit meinst?


----------



## Trialmaniax (29. September 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:


> also ich hab am wochenende das erste mal mit meinen maxxis highroller DH nen snakebite gehabt. könnt ihr diese erfahrung bestätigen?



Nun, es haben bestimmt schon viele mit nem Highroller Platten gehabt, drumm ist das nichts besonderes. um aber auf deine Frage zurückzukommen. Ich hatte seitdem ich Maxxis Reifen fahre(ca 1 1/2 Jahre)keinen einzigen Platten mehr.


----------



## Eisbein (29. September 2006)

ja okay, ich dachte Maxxis ist gleichzusetzen mit 0 snakebites. aber okay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (1. Oktober 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> HILFE, ich hatte nen Snake Bite mit nem Maxxis Reifen(heul)



Kein Wunder bei deinem Gewicht gepaart mit deinem Holzhacker Style..


----------



## Eisbein (1. Oktober 2006)

ecols schrieb:


> Kein Wunder bei deinem Gewicht gepaart mit deinem Holzhacker Style..



hey mom. woher weist du wie schwer ich bin und wie ich fahre?     das verwundert mich grade ein wenig.  naja holzhackerstyle ists def. nicht. deswegen wunder ich mich ja. und den snake bite hatte ich vom bunnyhop auf 1m bekommen. Achja ich weis ja nicht ob 86kg so schwer sind, ich bin ja auch 186cm groß.


----------



## ecols (1. Oktober 2006)

meinte den Clemens..


----------



## Eisbein (1. Oktober 2006)

ah okay


----------



## Trialmaniax (1. Oktober 2006)

ecols schrieb:


> Kein Wunder bei deinem Gewicht gepaart mit deinem Holzhacker Style..



Jaja so ist das nunmal. Aber echt jetzt. Ich versuche zuzunehmen, und es geht nicht. Es wollen einfach nicht mehr als 65kg sein..


----------



## trialsrider (1. Oktober 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> Jaja so ist das nunmal. Aber echt jetzt. Ich versuche zuzunehmen, und es geht nicht. Es wollen einfach nicht mehr als 65kg sein..



wenn man so wie ich nur 170cm groß ist geht das doch!  
Wie groß biste denn? 

martin


----------



## Trialmaniax (1. Oktober 2006)

1,74


----------



## AxLpAc (1. Oktober 2006)

aka mini-clemi


----------



## Trialmaniax (1. Oktober 2006)

Ach du sei still. 

Oller Riese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (1. Oktober 2006)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> 1,74



gott was soll ich denn da sagen....bin doch NOCH kleiner!  
und das macht das trialen ja nicht einfacher! aber wir kämpfen 
uns durch!


----------



## AxLpAc (5. November 2006)

hat einer von euch euch ne ahnung, obs nen unterschied zwischen vorderem und hinterem sattel bei scheibenbremsen gibt? rein äusserlich ist kein unterschied festzustellen, aber warum werden die dinger ausdrücklich als "front" und "rear" verkauft?!

danke für jede brauchbar antwort!

greets, axl!


----------



## Trialmaniax (5. November 2006)

es geht um ne louise fr. also gibts da nen unterschied front-rear?


----------



## robs (5. November 2006)

Der Unterschied ist die Scheibe.

Der Sockel am Rahmen ist näher an der Achse als der an der Gabel. Wenn man den gleichen (oder nacheinander den selben  ) Sattel vorne und hinten anbaut muss man vorne eine 20mm größere Scheibe fahren. Typisch sind vorne 180mm und hinten 160mm.

Kauft man ein Set mit gleichgroßen Scheiben, sind die Sockel unterschiedlich.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (22. November 2006)

Abend,
hätte mal eine frage!  
und zwar was meint ihr was für ein änfänger im trial besser ist ein kurzer oder ein langer radstand oder gibt es da kein unterschied und man muss das selber herraus finden?!  


mfg Jan


----------



## Monty98 (22. November 2006)

kleiner mensch (~170cm)- kürzerer radstand (26": ~1050mm 20"~900mm)
großer mensch (~185cm)- längerer radstand (26"~1080mm 20" ~1030mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (22. November 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:


> kleiner mensch (~170cm)- kürzerer radstand (26": ~1050mm 20"~900mm)
> großer mensch (~185cm)- längerer radstand (26"~1080mm 20" ~1030mm)



vielen dank!


----------



## Eisbein (22. November 2006)

naja würde dir zum anfange so zum 1075 radstand raten. da fühlt man direkt drauf wohl. so habe ich das immer beim testen von anderen rädern empfunden.


----------



## Eisbein (22. November 2006)

so jetzt kommt mal wieder bissel Teilekritik. 
Also ich fang mal mit dem ebay lenker an Lenker  Also das gute stÃ¼ck ist erstmal gut billig, aber leider bissle fehlerbehaftete aufschrift und der hat eine 28,6mm klemmung. wiegen tut der 460g. Der lenker fÃ¤hrt sich aber richtig gut, ist schÃ¶n steif, und gibt nen schÃ¶nes gefÃ¼hl, kÃ¶nnte aber ein wenig breiter sein (ist nur 70cm).   
Also wer nicht wert auf gewicht legt und nicht son breites ding braucht dem empfehle ich den lenker.

Maxxis Highroller/Minion R: Also beide reifen haben eins gemeinsam, die karkasse ist was ganz feines, kaum platten und wenig durchschlÃ¤ge. Der gript ist aber nen deutlicher unterschied, undzwar gript der highroller um lÃ¤ngen besser als der minion, besonders wenn man ihn gegen die laufrichtung fÃ¤hrt. Und der Highroller rollt auch spÃ¼hrbar besser. Das gewicht ist leider ziemlich unterschiedlich, mein minion wiegt 1280g und der highroller 1360g.  Achja bin beide in 60a gefahren. 

Deore LX V'Brake + deore hebel: Das ist ne feine kombo. fahre im moment noch die blauen ritchey zum einschieben. Aber demnÃ¤chst kommen magura adapter drauf und dann mit den blauen try  all. Das system hat recht wenig wiederstand und ist auch gÃ¼nstig zu haben (ca. 25â¬). sieht auch ganz schmuck aus. 

Eisbein


----------



## KermitB4 (22. November 2006)

Hallo

mach mal bitte in Bild von deinen V-Brakes.

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (22. November 2006)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> mach mal bitte in Bild von deinen V-Brakes.
> 
> MFG



morgen...


----------



## Eisbein (23. November 2006)




----------



## Schevron (27. November 2006)

Ich wollte euch mal nach euren erfahrungen mit den Vinco Ramen fragen.
Speziell das Monsterboy aber ev auch Derange/Excessboy. Sind ja von der Bauart ähnlich. nur halt größer bzw. kleiner

Is das ding auch sone coladose? Hält es was aus oder is es in nem monat schon am ar...
Wie dellenanfällig ist das unterrohr, usw. alles was so gut zu wissen ist.


----------



## AmericanChesser (27. November 2006)

Würde mich auch mal Interesieren ?


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (8. Dezember 2006)

abend,
weis jemand ob es irgendeine Trial-Zeitschrift hier bei uns in Germany gib?
find einfach nichts  

mfg Jan


----------



## Goettinger (8. Dezember 2006)

ja gibt es, TRIALSPORT heisst sie!
is aber haupsächlich motorradtrial dabei....
aber ich kann dir garnich sagen ob es sie noch gibt?? :O
guck mal hier: www.Trialsport.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (8. Dezember 2006)

jo danke aber ist wohl hauptsächlich Moto   naja


----------



## Jim Space (9. Dezember 2006)

Es gibt noch ein rider-owned mag:
null-zine


viel spass beim lesen


----------



## Scrat (9. Dezember 2006)

Trialsport hat saisonabhängig mal mehr, mal weniger Fahrradtrialberichte drinnen.

Grundsätzlich dürfte aber jeder Artikel willkommen sein - wenn also jemand einen Testbericht über Bremsbeläge oder einen Artikel über wasauchimmer schreiben will, einfach mal dort anfragen.

Ansonsten könnte http://www.trial-magazine.com/uk/ noch ganz interessant sein - gab's bisher nur in Französisch und Spanisch.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## florianwagner (14. Dezember 2006)

hi, ich hab mal aktuell zwei bikes zu vergleichen und zwar...

coustellier bb+1,5 vs. adamant a1 long bb+5,5

das coustellier hat durch sein tieferes tretlager den vorteil, dass es sehr gut "steht" man muss kaum etwas machen um das gleichgewicht zu halten. tippen geht erstaunlich gut und sidehops vom hinterrad, bedingt durch den sicheren stand auch. gaps übers vorderrad gehen auch sehr gut, liegt vermutlich am kürzeren radstand.
schlechter ist allerdings, das man mehr kraft brauch um das bike nach oben zu ziehen, wie z.b. beim treter oder sidehop.

das adamant mit hohem tretlager steht etwas wackliger auf der stelle, ist dafür aber sehr wendig(180°er aus dem stand sind überhaupt kein problem). durch den längeren radstand+langer vorbau hat man einen besonders guten hebel. treter sidehop usw. geht sehr easy. das einzige problem ist das man mehr gleichgewicht braucht um auf der stelle stehen zu bleiben. 
beim tippen macht sich der lange radstand positv bemerkbar, allerdings kippt man durch das hohe tretlager leichter wieder nach hinten um. 
negativ ist das bedingt durch die länge man sich sehr weit nach vorne lehnen muss um übers vorderrad zu hebeln. also nur für leute geeignet die etwas größer sind.

fazit: coustellier, steht sehr sicher, tippt gut, etwas schwerer zu hebeln
              adamant, etwas wackelig, sehr wendig, tippt gut, leicht zu hebeln, kippt leichter nach hinten.


----------



## trialsrider (14. Dezember 2006)

florianwagner schrieb:


> hi, ich hab mal aktuell zwei bikes zu vergleichen und zwar...
> 
> coustellier bb+1,5 vs. adamant a1 long bb+5,5
> 
> ...



der stand auf dem hinterrad ist mit dem adamant wesentlich sicherer durch das hohen tretlager würde ich dochmal sagen! von daher gehen finde ich auch die sidehops dort sehr einfach...aber schön mal sonen vergeich zu lesen! Kannst du sagen welches Rad du persöhnlich lieber fährst?


----------



## florianwagner (15. Dezember 2006)

ich fahr das adamant lieber. das coustellier hab ich zur zeit zuhause, weil ichs für meine freundin aufgebaut hab. 
das hohe tretlager ist genau der grund warum das adamant wackliger auf dem hinterrad steht. es geht zwar leichter aufs hinterrad, steht dann aber durch den hohen schwerpunkt nicht so sicher, weil man weniger spielraum hat und leichter nach hinten umfällt.
beim coustellier ist es genau umgekehrt...


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. Dezember 2006)

für deine freundin? respekt!  meine freundin is einmal mit meinem monty gefahren aber überzeugen konnte sie das nich ;-)


----------



## trialsrider (15. Dezember 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:


> für deine freundin? respekt!  meine freundin is einmal mit meinem monty gefahren aber überzeugen konnte sie das nich ;-)



is ja auch kein wunder... 
guck mal du siehst so ein fettes coustelliert da stehen und willst es anbeten,
oder da steht son kleines dingen was eher peinlich als cool ausssieht!  

Probiers mal mit nem KOXX BOXX das mögen frauen vlt!  

martin


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. Dezember 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (15. Dezember 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:


>



och mensch ich dachte du giftest zurück aber nicht weinen das ist
gemein!  jetzt hab ich ein schlechtes gewissen! 

es tut mir leid!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. Dezember 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> och mensch ich dachte du giftest zurück



bloß nich, nachher gibts hier wieder nen dicken flamewar...


----------



## trialsrider (21. Dezember 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:


> bloß nich, nachher gibts hier wieder nen dicken flamewar...



hmm aber damit das ich ein Schlechtes Gewissen hatte konntest du ja ganz gut leben!   
Ne bin froh wenns mal leute so locker nehmen wie du!  

Andere wichtigere Sache: Hat einer von euch schon sehr schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Shimano Single Speed ritzeln vom Jan gemacht? Habe angst das die sich zu schnell in meinen Nabenkörper fressen wäre schade um die schöne King.

Also würdet ihr sagen die gehen klar oder lieber direkt auf Chris King oder Surely Ritzel zurückgreifen?   Hilfe wäre super!

P.S:Leute die sich von Felix M's meinung angesteckt fühlen brauchen nichts schreiben die Meinung kenn ich!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (21. Dezember 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> Ne bin froh wenns mal leute so locker nehmen wie du!



ja klar, kein ding. meiner is halt länger und dicker als deiner, da sind mir solche sticheleien doch total egal


----------



## robs (21. Dezember 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also würdet ihr sagen die gehen klar oder lieber direkt auf Chris King oder Surely Ritzel zurückgreifen?   Hilfe wäre super! ...



Ich rate dringend von den Shimano-Ritzeln ab! Es sei denn du hast ne heavy duty -King. Für den Alu-Kassettenkörper sind die Dinger 100% Gift. Ich hatte ne Kassette mit schwachen Stiften damals auf meiner Hügi, die hatte etwa so "präzise, breite" Innenverzahnung wie die Shimanoritzel und das trialmäßig genutzte Ritzel hat sich 2-3mm eingefressen. Also Müll. Ich denke ab 5mm Breite auf dem Kassettenkörper kann man anfangen. Die King-Ritzel sind so, und um doch mal Herrn Mücke zu "zitieren": Das gibt noch ganz leichte Abdrücke. 
Mein selbstbauritzel ist 14mm Breit, da passiert natürlich nichts mit dem Alu-Kassettenkörper meiner King. Ich hab leider noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, ne Kleinserie zu bauen  

Wie breit sind die Surly? Ich glaub so wie die King sind die auch. Und dann gabs noch son drittes schwarzes...  keine Ahnung wie das heißt, das sieht auch ganz brauchbar aus.

Was hast du denn jetzt fürn Ritzel drauf?


----------



## konrad (21. Dezember 2006)

@trialsrider:wieso holst du dir nicht das neue BT-singlespeed ritzel? hat ne 7mm basis und kostet net so viel wie king und konsorten.

das ding gint entweder bei www.biketrial-germany.de oder www.singlespeedshop.de

probiers mal aus-ich überlge mir auch eins zu holen,brauch aber noch ne versuchs kanickel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (21. Dezember 2006)

Die Surly Ritzel sind 4,4mm breit. Also geringfügig schmaler als die King Kogs.
Die King Ritzel sitzen passender auf dem Freilaufkörper.


----------



## trialsrider (21. Dezember 2006)

konrad schrieb:


> das ding gint entweder bei www.biketrial-germany.de oder www.singlespeedshop.de
> 
> probiers mal aus-ich überlge mir auch eins zu holen,brauch aber noch ne versuchs kanickel



Danke für die schnellen antworten! Würde ja gerne das BT ritzel nehmen fahre aber vorne 22 Zähne und will hinten dann schon ganz gerne so 18Zähne...!
hat noch jemand ne idee worauf ich ausweichen könnte? 

martin


----------



## robs (21. Dezember 2006)

Wenn du gerne die Feile schwingst kann ich dir nen "Bausatz" meines Ritzels zukommen lassen, hatte zwei Sätze falls was schiefgeht...  Ist aber Fummelarbeit bis es richtig passt. Ich hatte damals die Nabe falsch vermessen als ich das lasern lassen hab. Für Material+Versand kannst du's haben.


----------



## trialsrider (21. Dezember 2006)

Hey cool danke! sehr aufmerksam!  

Ja muss mal schaun bin net so der bagabteste Feiler oder Bastler...
bin eher was faul und will lieber trialen! Aber mein Bruder macht sowas
immer super gern! mal sehen wenn er bock drauf hat meld ich mich!  

Danke aufjedenfall! 

Martin


----------



## dane08 (22. Dezember 2006)

hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit dem neuen monty freilauf?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Dezember 2006)

Arbeit Perfekt..hat am Anfang geknackt...aber nach einem Tag alles super...denke mal das Fett musste sich erst verdünnisieren


----------



## Schevron (22. Dezember 2006)

jo, knackt ab und zu aber nix wildes. Rasterung langt dicke und für den Preis: TOP!!!, Hört sich auch richtig schön an.

Ich denk an einen ENO Trial kommt er nicht ran, aber is sicherlich n super ding.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (23. Dezember 2006)

moin moin,

habe ein problem, und zwar brauche ich bei meinem neuen rahmen ein neues innenlager, das problem ist nur, dass es eine 73mm einbaulänge besitzt und ich für meine vier kant Kurbeln mindestens ein 127mm langes innenlager brauche. leider aber finde ich aber keins im inet.

und jetzt ist die frage ob einer schon mal so ein ähnliches problem hatte? 

und was bedeutet  "BSA Gewinde (1,37") und variablem Einbaumaß."  

mfg Jan


----------



## jockie (23. Dezember 2006)

BSA (oft noch mit BB für _bottom bracket_, Tretlager, hintendran) ist der Gehäuse- und Gewindestandard, der heute großteils zum Tragen kommt. Gibt noch andere Standards, hauptsächlich bei Rennrädern und BMX-Rahmen (kein Gewinde). Der Standard stammt noch aus der Rüstungszeit der Weltkriege und gibt halt einfach Dichte (Anzahl Gewindegänge pro Zoll) und Radius (oder Durchmesser) an, in dem die Gewindegänge ins Gehäuse geschnitten wurden, die sie damals haufenweise in Feldfahrräder gebaut haben. BSA = Birmingham Small Arms Company.

Je nach Freilauf den du verwendest...also ob die Abziehernocken vom Freilauf abstehen oder nicht, kannst du übrigens evtl. doch ein Lager mit nur 122 oder 124mm Achslänge nehmen, aber das ist halt Ausprobierenssache. Ob es 73/127-4cunt-Innenlager überhaupt gibt, können dir evtl. nur die Bike-Shop-Besitzer hier im Forum sagen.
Evtl. könnte man sich aber noch behelfen und doch ein 68er-Lager nehmen, indem man entweder das Gewinde für die linke Lagerschale noch ein paar Millimeter weiter in den Rahmen hineinschneidet (   ) oder einen Spacer bastelt, der innen den Spalt zwischen dem Kugellager und der Lagerschale auffüllt?!


----------



## EchoPure (24. Dezember 2006)

Hey ich hab ml ne frage und zwar wie macht ihr den Sidehop wen ich den mache lehne ich mich immer viel zu weit aufs Vorderrad und versuche mich dann raufzuhebeln aber das will ich ja gar nicht!!!!!!!!

Wie macht ihr das denn so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (24. Dezember 2006)

EchoPure schrieb:


> Hey ich hab ml ne frage und zwar wie macht ihr den Sidehop wen ich den mache lehne ich mich immer viel zu weit aufs Vorderrad und versuche mich dann raufzuhebeln aber das will ich ja gar nicht!!!!!!!!
> 
> Wie macht ihr das denn so?



Hmm gut das du den Sidehop so net machen willst ist ja ein bisschen wie pfuschen!   Also ich machs ein bisschen wie Vincent Hermance...ich geh aufs hinterrad drücke dann den hintern runter und lehne mich soweit nach hinten bis die Arme quasi ganz gestreckt sind...dann hüpfe ich solange bis ich perfekt stehe, trete dann in die Pedale reiße die arme hoch und hebel direkt mit den Beinen das Hinterrad hinterher wodurch ich immer mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig lande! (www.trialsrider.de) unter videos kannst du dir meinen Sidehop gern ansehen! 

martin


----------



## crazy_activist (26. Dezember 2006)

Langsam krieg ich Angst, hör hier, dass die HS-33 nur zum wegschmeißen gut sind^^. Gut, dass ich auf der Suche nach ein komplettes Disc Upgrade bin.

Gruß   Franky


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (26. Dezember 2006)

ja man kanns auch übertreiben,jeder hat vorlieben.die hs 33 macht zu 95% zu und diese restlichen 5% machen sich an kanten bemerkbar...aber dennoch reicht die hs 33 und ich bin zufrieden wie die zu macht


----------



## trialsrider (26. Dezember 2006)

crazy_activist schrieb:


> Langsam krieg ich Angst, hör hier, dass die HS-33 nur zum wegschmeißen gut sind^^. Gut, dass ich auf der Suche nach ein komplettes Disc Upgrade bin.
> 
> Gruß   Franky



Gut das FUll Disc noch viel schlechter ist!  Zumindest am 26" 
Die HS33 macht super zu wenn man angeflext hat oder mit bitumen fährt!
Also HS33 for win! aber ich muss zugeben das ne V-BRake ala Felix M auch rockt!


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (26. Dezember 2006)

mal ne kleine zwichenfrage die vllt zu erfahrung zählt: lohnt sich die anschaffung von nem maxxis minion 2.5 wenn ich schon nen michelin hot s 2.5 hinten drin hab?also ich spüre für meine begriffe zu oft die felge durchn reifen obwohl ich mit viel druck fahre.
Danke schonmal


----------



## Levelboss (26. Dezember 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> mal ne kleine zwichenfrage die vllt zu erfahrung zählt: lohnt sich die anschaffung von nem maxxis minion 2.5 wenn ich schon nen michelin hot s 2.5 hinten drin hab?also ich spüre für meine begriffe zu oft die felge durchn reifen obwohl ich mit viel druck fahre.
> Danke schonmal


Auf jeden Fall!
Der Hot S hat Null Durchschlagschutz und ist einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (26. Dezember 2006)

gut kommt morgen ans bike THX aber fährst du nach deinem avatar zu schließen nich auch einen?


----------



## trialsrider (26. Dezember 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> gut kommt morgen ans bike THX aber fährst du nach deinem avatar zu schließen nich auch einen?



Nein der Felix M fährt entweder schrottite michelin slicks oder Maxxis High Roller!  was wiederrum ein sehr guter reifen ist!
Im übrigen fährt er kein einziges Teil mehr was auf seinem Avatar zu sehen ist! 

Ich kann aufjedenfall den TryAll nur empfehlen hatte noch keinen einzigen Platten mit ihm und der bounct wie sau!


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (27. Dezember 2006)

Da ich jetzt für mich die richtige Übersetzung gefunden habe, bin ich auf Singlespeed umgestiegen. Bei Abnehmen des Ritzelpakets ist das dabei rausgekommen:

[URL=http://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dt340er9.jpg]
	
[/URL]

Gibt es eigentlich für die Nabe einen Freilaufkörper aus Stahl, oder reicht das Surly Ritzel mit 4 mm breite aus, um das zu verhindern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (27. Dezember 2006)

also ich habe mein selfmade singlespeed kit auf ner xt nabe drauf und,und das ritzel is vllt 2,5 oder 3 mm stark,fahre so schon ca. 2 wochen,hab es heute mal runtergenommen,und man sieht nichts wie bei dir.
dann nochmal zu meinem reifen:hab jetzt den minion in 60a drauf und bin etwas irritiert:der fällt viel dünner auf meiner 47 mm felge aus als der hot s.und mit dem selben hohen druck wie vom hot s habe ich heute gleich zur einweihung auf ner parkbanklehne die felge durch den reifen gespürt,will jedoch nicht von durchschlag reden.macht mir auch nichts aus,platten hab ich sowieso so gut wie nie egal wie heftig ich ne kante erwische und egal wie heftig ich die felge spüre  aber trotzdem hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht soooo den unterschied zwichen den beiden reifen gefunden,wird sich aber vllt bald raustellen ^^


----------



## Benjy (27. Dezember 2006)

TrialVirusOpfer schrieb:


> ...
> dann nochmal zu meinem reifen:hab jetzt den minion in 60a drauf und bin etwas irritiert:der fällt viel dünner auf meiner 47 mm felge aus als der hot s.und mit dem selben hohen druck wie vom hot s habe ich heute gleich zur einweihung auf ner parkbanklehne die felge durch den reifen gespürt,will jedoch nicht von durchschlag reden.macht mir auch nichts aus,platten hab ich sowieso so gut wie nie egal wie heftig ich ne kante erwische und egal wie heftig ich die felge spüre  aber trotzdem hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht soooo den unterschied zwichen den beiden reifen gefunden,wird sich aber vllt bald raustellen ^^



hab den bei mir auch drauf... und muss dazu sagen ich bin ein freund des seeeeehr niedriegen luftdrucks... soll heißen ich spüre die felge auch des öfteren durch den reifen... aber keine angst... ich hatte mit maxxis bisher erst einen einzigen platten... ich fahre jetz seit ungefähr 3 jahren... der is quasi unplattbar


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (27. Dezember 2006)

meine ich allerdings auch,muss auch an der felge liegen,hatte mal nen continental survival pro drauf und habe da mal ein paar gaps gemacht so nach dem motto"mal sehn was der aushält bis der platt ist" wollte den reifen wegschmeißen und vorher noch platt bekommen.aber denkste,ich hab keinen platten bekommen obwohl der druck so weich war,das ich den reifen mit dem daumen bis fast auf die felge runterdrücken konnte und dann hab ich mal so von 3 stufen auf nen 2 m entfernten brunnerand gegaps,hab sauber die kante erwischt und hab ein ei in der felge,aber der is nich platt gewesen 
SO DANN DIE LETZTE FRAGE die ich habe:ich war heute mal auf der suche nach ner schönen neuen kette,breit sollte sie sein^^ich frug dann so nach aber keiner hat was,dann bei der letzten adresse auf meiner liste meinten sie "wir haben noch KMC ketten da für naben und 1 gang schaltung,sind breiter als die normalen!" ich guck mir die an und hab die als fahrbar eingestuft.aber bei dem preis von nur 5,90 bin ich jetzt etwas skeptisch,ob die auch was taugt??? sie ist immerhin ca. 2 mm breiter als ne normale(schlagt mich nich tot ich hab nich genau nachgemessen aber sie is definitiv breiter!) und fahre sie erst mal seit heute mittag ohne probs. was meint ihr?
MfG


----------



## Benjy (27. Dezember 2006)

also soweit ich weiß fahren die wohl so einige... naja KMC sind ja eigentlich bmx-ketten... sollten daher auch einiges aushalten... also ich denke mal du wirst damit keine probleme haben... vorausgesetzt sie wurde richtig vernietet... ich selbst fahr ja die rohloff slt 99 trial... und kann mich bisher nicht beklagen... normalerweise wechsel ich die alle 6 monate... aber die aktuelle hab ich jetzt schon seit guten 11 monaten drauf... und hält immernoch bombig 


ansonsten kannst du ja auch mal ne billig-shimano kette versuchen... hatte ich mal als übergangslösung montiert... sollte nur knapp 2 wochen dran bleiben.... letztendlich bin ich die dann auch 6 monate gefahren... wohlgemerkt ohne kettenriss^^


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (27. Dezember 2006)

ja mit den schmalen hatte ich nur probleme,hab die sind mir 2 mal bei tretern gerissen...mit nieten is nichts,da war so ein schloss dabei:halbes glieb,damit verbindet man die beiden enden.dann kommt da so ein plattes glied drauf und durch ein wenig biegen der ketten  machts *klick* und die is verbunden. die rastet ein und hält aber ich dachte nur weil die koolchain eile um die 15  kosten und die jetzt nur 5 ,naja ich lasses mal auf nen riss ankommen....(hatt mal ein schönes erlebnis als ich von einem brunnenrand auf einen stein gappen wollte...naja mir is die schmale kette am bolzen gerissen und ich hab dann nen purzelbaum gemacht,hatte ja zum glück nen helm auf...aber trotzdem seit dem hab ich angst beim gappen ich berichte dann wie die sich schlägt


----------



## tinitram (27. Dezember 2006)

Benjy schrieb:


> ... schon seit guten 11 monaten drauf... und hält immernoch bombig



tja - das wird sie bis zur letzten sekunde vorm riß machen...

Die SLT99 und die KMC sind bisher die beiden mit denen ich die wenigsten Probleme hatte. ich würd beide empfehlen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (27. Dezember 2006)

Erfahrung: Im August gekauft. Die Silikonschicht am Zeigefinger der rechten Hand (sogar nur die VR-Bremse) war schon nach knapp 4 Stunden weg. Die restlichen Silikonfetzen haben sich noch ein bisschen Zeit gelassen gehabt, aber jetzt ist das meiste davon weg. Habe übrigens keinen besonderen Handschweiß ;-)

 passen toll
 luftig leicht im Sommer, aber auch bei 5°C noch beim Trialen verwendbar
 wenig Blasenbildung gehabt mit ihnen
 stinken ganz ganz lange nicht
 Nähte gehen langsam aber sicher auf
 sich verflüchtigende Silikonschicht
 zwischen Zeigefinger und Daumen sind sie zu dünn, da gibt's im Sommer viel Scheuerstellen

Ein paar Monate Lebenszeit finde ich jedenfalls zu wenig für Handschuhe, die nächsten werden also nicht mehr von der Firma sein, die schon Kaiserin Sissis Hände bekleidet hat.


----------



## robs (27. Dezember 2006)

Mitleifcreisis schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich für die Nabe einen Freilaufkörper aus Stahl, oder reicht das Surly Ritzel mit 4 mm breite aus, um das zu verhindern?



Es gibt einen Stahl-Kassettenkörper von DT soweit ich weiß, aber das Surly-Ritzel sollte reichen. Insbesondere weil der ja jetzt schon Macken hat, macht es nichts wenn du leichte Abdrücke vom Surly hast. Diese Abdrücke werden aber nicht annähernd so krass ausfallen.


----------



## dane08 (28. Dezember 2006)

weis jemand ob ich an die 06er louise auch den 07er hebl rankriege?
ich hätte ämlich auch gerne ein rädchen zum einstellen.
also ich meine nur den hebel der auf dem bild schwarz ist ,nicht alles.
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/magura/Louise/Louise04.jpg


----------



## Monty98 (28. Dezember 2006)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit diesen 2 Monty-reifen?
falls sich einer unsicher ist das sind die (recht) neuen monty reifen. einmal 2.2 einmal 2.6






und










vielleicht hat kann auch jemand was im vergleich zu Creepy Crawler sagen.
danke


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Dezember 2006)

Der Eagle Claw ist der aktuelle Montyreifen, der auch auf dem TI drauf ist. Der wird von einem Kumpel von mir gefahren, und der dämpft saugut! Vorallem wenn man mal etwas härter aufkommt. Vom Bounce her soll er nicht ganz so gut sein wie der Try All Stiky.

MFG


----------



## Monty98 (28. Dezember 2006)

aha...danke
noch jemand?


----------



## Schevron (29. Dezember 2006)

hab mein neues mit den montyreifen grad erst bekommen. wenn du willst kann ich nach den ersten erfahrungen mal bescheidsagen.

vom bisherigen gefühl würd ich auch sagen. monty dämpft gut, tryall bounct besser



Try all is halt leichter, monty 0,1 breiter


----------



## dane08 (31. Dezember 2006)

ich habe gedacht das ich meinen 20 monty vr mantel aufs 06er echo VR krieg ich habs mt viel anstrengung auch geschaft nur das problem ist jetzt das der schlauch ein loch hatte und ich den mantel nicht wieder runtergekriegt hab(hatte auch ein bischn angst um die felge), also hab ich ihn runtergeschnitten.
jetzt brauch ich nen neuen
welcher 20z mantel passt denn besser auf die echofelge?


----------



## NOS-Trial (31. Dezember 2006)

keiner...

der aussendurchmesser der felge ist ziemlich groß im vergleich zu try all felgen oder monty felgen

der try all geht drauf (hab ich) aber die ersten 2mal geht er auch nur mit gewalt drauf...


----------



## dane08 (31. Dezember 2006)

weis jemand welche das beim trialmarkt auf den echobikes sind? creepy crawler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BraVe´ (31. Dezember 2006)

dane08 schrieb:


> weis jemand welche das beim trialmarkt auf den echobikes sind? creepy crawler?




Ja, es sind Creepy Crawler


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (31. Dezember 2006)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> der aussendurchmesser der felge ist ziemlich groß im vergleich zu try all felgen oder monty felgen



wer baut so einen mist? da kann man sich nur ärgern...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (31. Dezember 2006)

Jonny_Menkakow schrieb:


> wer baut so einen mist? da kann man sich nur ärgern...



Bei den neuen Echo 2007er Felgen 19" Felgen ist es genau andersrum  . Da rutscht mein Maxxis und Montyreifen nur runter. Das einzige was ich damit fahren konnte war der Try all Sticky. Also lieber zu straff als zu locker.


----------



## dane08 (31. Dezember 2006)

hinten hab ich die 07er ,die ist wie für den try all gemacht ud für vorne werde ich mir jetzt den maxis c.c. holen.


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (31. Dezember 2006)

geile nachrichten. jedenfalls danke für die info.


----------



## dane08 (7. Januar 2007)

ich hab ja jetzt einen rb hebel n ur das problem ist seit dem ich ihn habe reicht der integrierte brakebooster von meinem 221pro nicht mehr aus.
da ich ja keinen  extrem steifen booster brauch sondern nur einen um dem integrierten ein bischen nachzuhelfen  hatte ich an den rb booster vom trialmarkt  gedacht hab aber angst das der doch zu leicht gebaut ist.
hatte den jemand von euch schon dran, wie ist der so?


----------



## trialsrider (7. Januar 2007)

jo ich hab ihn! seeehr nice das teil bis jetzt!


----------



## Bike Lane (7. Januar 2007)

bei montage oder demontage probleme kann ich nur seifenwasser oder das schwalbe easy fit zeug empfehlen. ihr werdet erstaunt sein wie leicht die reifen auf die felge rutschen und wieder abgehen.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (8. Januar 2007)

Ja aber dann sind die bremsflanken auch schmierig--->Da freut sich die bremse.da kann man ja gleich einfetten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (8. Januar 2007)

schwalbe easy fit verflüchtigt sich nach ca. 10min. habs aber selbst noch nie benutzt.


----------



## dane08 (8. Januar 2007)

ich habs mal beim praktikum benutzt und das mit dem verflüchtigen stimmt. wenn die felge noch ein bischen schmierieg ist wischt man sie halt gründlich mit spritus bremsenreiniger stirilium oder sowas ab.


----------



## Schevron (8. Januar 2007)

Sterilium würde ich nicht nehmen. da sind hautpflegende stoffe drin die auch wieder schmieren


----------



## dane08 (8. Januar 2007)

ja vielleicht in dem was sich der zahnarzt immer über die hände schmiert aber bei meinem aus dem krankenhaus sind auf jedenfall keine pflegestoffe drin.
Es gibt viele verschiedene firmen, die sterilium mit unterschiedlichen zusätzen (oder halt gar keinen) verkaufen.


----------



## Bike Lane (8. Januar 2007)

oder bei seifenwasser einfach mit reinen wasser nachspülen wenn der reifen aufgepumpt. strengt euren kopf doch mal an, da brauch man nicht so einen scheiss wie sterilium oder so was.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (8. Januar 2007)

hej,
wollte nur mal fragen wie ihr denn so den manual gelernt habt? habt ihr da tips zu?
will den nun endlich mal hinbekommen! das "hineindrücken" klappt nun schon und dann kann ich das ganze auch wieder abfangen, nur mir ist nicht so ganz klar wo ich den hintern hinpacken soll bzw wie ich mit armen und beinen arbeiten muss?
habt ihr da tips?
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (8. Januar 2007)

schau dir paar hübsche videos an und wenn du ein gutes gefunden hast, abschauen und nachmachen und üben üben üben!!!

pack den arsch am besten in deine hose und hol ihn erst dann raus wenns wirklich nötig ist!  ))
und immerschön nach hinten rausstrecken damit ihn alle gut sehen können


----------



## trialsrider (8. Januar 2007)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> hej,
> wollte nur mal fragen wie ihr denn so den manual gelernt habt? habt ihr da tips zu?
> will den nun endlich mal hinbekommen! das "hineindrücken" klappt nun schon und dann kann ich das ganze auch wieder abfangen, nur mir ist nicht so ganz klar wo ich den hintern hinpacken soll bzw wie ich mit armen und beinen arbeiten muss?
> habt ihr da tips?
> flo



arme schön durchgestreckt halten und den arsch so weit nach hinten wies geht und schön flach übers vorderrad da findet man am leichtesten den punkt wo man dann ohne bremse arbeiten kann!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (8. Januar 2007)

alles klar wird morgen ausprobiert!
danke


----------



## Vermi (9. Januar 2007)

Nach Aussage des Importeurs bin ich der 5 der das 20" BT (nur den Rahmen) in Deutschland bestellt hat. Gibt es jemanden aus dem Forum mit Erfahrung. Das Teil gibts zwar erst seit ein paar Tagen aber fragen kann ich ja schon mal. Komlettieren werde ich das Teil mit Parts von Koxx, Monty und Echo.


----------



## Schevron (9. Januar 2007)

erfahrungen nicht, aber ich bin schon mal gespannt auf deine und bilder vom aufgebauten radl.
wann isses denn soweit?


----------



## robs (9. Januar 2007)

Ok, für 37,- bau ich mir den selber...  Da ist ja außer der Feder echt nichts kompliziertes dran...  Meine Schätzung: Zu einem Preis von ~20,- würde der deutlich besser verkauft.


----------



## Eisbein (9. Januar 2007)

naja ich denke mal er konnte es vll. nicht billiger herstellen. also so wie ich den volker kennen gelernt habe denke ich nicht das er die dinger so überteuer verkauft oder verkaufen will.


----------



## robs (9. Januar 2007)

Das wollte ich auch nicht unterstellen. 
Ist der Gleiter ein Alu- oder Kunststoffteil? Und wie ist das Logo auf-/eingebracht? Für mich siehts nach Alu-Frästeil mit Lasergravur aus und das ist teuer.


----------



## trialsrider (9. Januar 2007)

robs schrieb:


> Das wollte ich auch nicht unterstellen.
> Ist der Gleiter ein Alu- oder Kunststoffteil? Und wie ist das Logo auf-/eingebracht? Für mich siehts nach Alu-Frästeil mit Lasergravur aus und das ist teuer.



ist aber bloß ein sticker!


----------



## robs (9. Januar 2007)

Ok, das ist nicht teuer   Dann frag ich mich aber, was die Kosten so in die Höhe treibt. Klar, es ist eine Kleinserie. Aber wenn es einen Point für 17,- gibt, hat dieser für 37,- es sicher schwer.
Naja, muss sich ja jeder selber ne Meinung bilden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (9. Januar 2007)

Knall mal auf den Point drauf, und kauf dir nen neuen oder nimm gleich einen gescheiten. 

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (10. Januar 2007)

der "gleiter" ist aus kunststoff.also die reine geleitfläche


----------



## Fabi (10. Januar 2007)

@ robs
Sieh es mal von der Seite: Der Spanner ist nicht teuer, sondern Deine Einstellung zum Geld-Ausgeben ist falsch - Du bist ein Geizhals. Und nun kauf' verdammt nochmal den Spanner oder willst Du dafür verantwortlich sein, dass der Volker auf der Straße landet?


----------



## isah (16. Januar 2007)

Kein einziger Haendler, der bei magura als San Diego Magura dealer ausgezeichnet ist hat ersatz Teile da. 

Ich brauch nur die Schraube zwischen Caliper und Schlauch, und die wollte natuerlich niemand bestellen.

Hier ist magura anscheinend ne seltenheit und auch irgendwie als 'altmodisch' abgeschrieben. Da fangen die doch echt erstmal an zu versuchen mir so ne bekloppte V anzudrehen, oder gleich ne disc. Ne tolle hayes, aber das ich keine aufnahme fuer weder V noch Disc habe hat die wenig gestoert.


----------



## Fabi (16. Januar 2007)

Irgendwann muss jeder dafür bezahlen, dass er sich für Magura entschieden hat.


----------



## Eisbein (16. Januar 2007)

Fabi schrieb:


> Irgendwann muss jeder dafür bezahlen, dass er sich für Magura entschieden hat.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Januar 2007)

Allesamt VerrÃ¤ter


----------



## ph1L (16. Januar 2007)

Fabi schrieb:


> Irgendwann muss jeder dafür bezahlen, dass er sich für Magura entschieden hat.



@ Fabi
Sieh es mal von der Seite: Magura ist nicht schlecht, sondern jeder muss irgendwann mal dafür büßen, dass er nach Amiland gegangen ist -> 
where they just want to sell "their" shit.


----------



## dane08 (17. Januar 2007)

weis jemand wo ich den vorbau vom arrow clean zero herkriege und wie die maße u. das gewicht sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tony m (17. Januar 2007)

den kriegste wohl nirgends, da error keine clean five trialbikes mehr baut.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Januar 2007)

welche vor/nachteile hat eine in den rechten kurbelarm integrierte achse,also trial-technich?
die kettenblÃ¤tter kommen noch weg und ein rockring drauf,keine sorge



man kann durch die achse gucken:



was meint ihr,mit rockring trial-tauglich?
MfG Martin


----------



## EchoPure (20. Januar 2007)

Hey habe mal ne frage und zwar fährt jemand die Avid BB 7 mit 203er scheibe und Nokon Außenzughülle am Vorderrad ? Würde mich echt mal interresieren wie die ziht denn Neil und Damon fahren die ja auch da sieht es so aus als würde die richtig gut ziehen!
Also wenn jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat kann es ja mal schreiben.
Danke


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. Januar 2007)

Monty Felge Titanlook...

->sehr weich bekommt keine höhenschläge usw.

aber... Dellen!! das ding is total weich!

die felgenflanke klappt weg wie n kinderspielzeug!


----------



## trialsrider (20. Januar 2007)

EchoPure schrieb:


> Hey habe mal ne frage und zwar fährt jemand die Avid BB 7 mit 203er scheibe und Nokon Außenzughülle am Vorderrad ? Würde mich echt mal interresieren wie die ziht denn Neil und Damon fahren die ja auch da sieht es so aus als würde die richtig gut ziehen!
> Also wenn jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat kann es ja mal schreiben.
> Danke



ja die macht zu wie nix!!! definitiv! aber auch net soo geil zu dosieren da halt mechanisch! Aber zuuu machen tut se wien Stock in die Speichen!


----------



## Eisbein (20. Januar 2007)

jo 203mm ist schon ziemlich over kill und auch nicht so gabelschonend. aber die 185 ist echt top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (20. Januar 2007)

EchoPure schrieb:


> Hey habe mal ne frage und zwar fährt jemand die Avid BB 7 mit 203er scheibe und Nokon Außenzughülle am Vorderrad ? Würde mich echt mal interresieren wie die ziht denn Neil und Damon fahren die ja auch da sieht es so aus als würde die richtig gut ziehen!
> Also wenn jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat kann es ja mal schreiben.
> Danke


Genau die Kombination hat mir eine Gabel kaputt gemacht (Riss an der Scheibenbremsaufnahme). Die Bremsleistung ist auf jeden Fall brachial.
185mm reichen aber auch schon aus.


----------



## robs (21. Januar 2007)

Gibt es eigentlich 22er Kettenblätter für Shimanokurbeln in 1/8" Dicke (Breite) ?


----------



## EchoPure (21. Januar 2007)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Genau die Kombination hat mir eine Gabel kaputt gemacht (Riss an der Scheibenbremsaufnahme). Die Bremsleistung ist auf jeden Fall brachial.
> 185mm reichen aber auch schon aus.



Was ahst du denn für ne Gabel gehabt?
Ist es ein großer unterschied ob 185mm oder 203mm?
Aber danke schon mal für die Antwort!


----------



## Levelboss (21. Januar 2007)

EchoPure schrieb:


> Was ahst du denn für ne Gabel gehabt?
> Ist es ein großer unterschied ob 185mm oder 203mm?
> Aber danke schon mal für die Antwort!


Das war ne alte Echo Pure. Keine von den Neueren mit der breiten Scheibenbremsaufnahme.


----------



## florianwagner (22. Januar 2007)

ich mal wieder...

vorderreifen: schwalbe nobby nic evolution 2.1 
gewicht: ca 450gr 
gripp: wiesau 
durchschlagschutz: nichtsogut, aber für vorderreifen immer noch genug...

fazit: top reifen für vorne, super gripp und schön leicht...


----------



## raxx1 (23. Januar 2007)

huhu vereinigte Trialerschaft.
Ich wollte einmal meinen Steinharten HR ausbauen undn neuen reinmachen.

Alsoo.
Ich hab mir mal echo,zoo adamant etc angeguckt und da is ja überall Der Creepy Crawler drauf und nur beim koxx der try all sticky.

Meine frage:Was ist besser zum streettrial geeignet?Man sollte nicht andauernd Durchschlag spüren.Bouncen ist aber das wichtigste,grip ist wie gesagt nicht so wichtig,da ich eher in der stadt fahre.

Wäre cool wenn ihr mal ein paar tips geben könnt


----------



## Trialmaniax (23. Januar 2007)

Mein Vater hat mir  die Continental Sport Contact empfohlen. Die schneidest du einfach auseinander und kannst sie so gleich für vorne und hinten verwenden. Das geht 1A, ehrlich. Und es ist sehr preiswert. Probiers einfach mal aus.


----------



## AxLpAc (23. Januar 2007)

soll auch vom rollwiderstand spitze sein, also für street super!


----------



## Schevron (24. Januar 2007)

creepy (<- soll Try all heißen  )is zu weich für die stadt. nutzt sich zu schnell ab.
nimm den maxxis oder nen monty.

oder, was die beiden vor mir sagen wollten: guggst du SuFu


----------



## raxx1 (24. Januar 2007)

loool?? 

der creepy is doch von maxxis?? oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (24. Januar 2007)

opala, vertippt =)
ich meinte der try all is zu weich


----------



## raxx1 (24. Januar 2007)

ach so  danke dir


----------



## dane08 (24. Januar 2007)

passt zwar net ganz zum thread aber ich wollte keinen neuen aufmachen.
kann man den rahmen von dani comas kaufen? also nicht den normalen ti der von dani comas ist ein bischen anders ,meine ich jedenfalls gesehen zu haben.Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## atom-dragon (30. Januar 2007)

Hi

Also, hab auch ein par erfahrungen . . . im Trial bereich:

Tensile Frauleufe:

Pro: Haltbar,60 Verzahnung, Biliger als ENO!
Contra: Knakt heufig aber geht nicht durch!

07 Hope Mono Trial HR:

Pro: Bremst super fast so Gut wie HS33, alle vorteile von Disc Brakes dazu!
Contra: Tja . . . . .  gibt es nicht!

07 Echo Felge:

Pro: Richtig stabil 
Contra: Ein bissle schwärer al 06!

mfg-AD


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. Januar 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> passt zwar net ganz zum thread aber ich wollte keinen neuen aufmachen.
> kann man den rahmen von dani comas kaufen? also nicht den normalen ti der von dani comas ist ein bischen anders ,meine ich jedenfalls gesehen zu haben.Oder irre ich mich?



ich denk mal du meinst den hier...





 

den gibts leider nich zu kaufen - is n sonderlong bike für dani comas!

wär aber schwer dafür das man den auch mal kaufen kann!


----------



## Schevron (31. Januar 2007)

das hier is glaub auch das gute stück. das bild war schon vor geraumer zeit mal hier im forum. damals hatte ich gehofft das es ein prototyp ist der nächste saison in serie geht. nuja ev ja 08 =)


----------



## raxx1 (31. Januar 2007)

Jo werde mal mein Statement zu den Echo Bremsbelägen in Pink geben.


Pro:
-Rutscht wenig bis garnicht durch
-Is meines erachtens Recht haltbar,also man kann ihn lange fahren.
-Sehr günstig im vergleich zu anderen bremsbelägen

Kontra:
-Sehr Mieses Schrilles quietsch geräusch beim bremsen.
-Die pinke optik passt nicht so gut an die schönen bikes




MFG


----------



## biker ben (1. Februar 2007)

deine kontras lesen sich für mich wie pros 
danke für den testbericht!


----------



## raxx1 (1. Februar 2007)

Naja das is kein normales quietschen mehr 
naja kosten glaub 18 im paar,und bremsen tun sie sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (2. Februar 2007)

hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit der Hope Mono Trial Disc 2007 am Vr gemacht?

am hr soll sie ja gut sein!


----------



## Eisbein (2. Februar 2007)

dann wird sie vorne wohl genau so sein.


----------



## curry4king (2. Februar 2007)

Frage:
wird bei nem 20" mit Freilauf vorne wenn man nen Rockring fährt die Hose gefressen??

ohne RR passiert mir das dauernt isses mit RR auch?


----------



## florianwagner (2. Februar 2007)

zieh dir halt leggins an oder fahr nackt, hoffentlich wird dann nichts anderes "gefressen".


----------



## Eisbein (2. Februar 2007)

hose hoch krempeln geht auch, aber mitm 26" ists mir noch nie passiert


----------



## dane08 (2. Februar 2007)

Hose in die socken stecken reicht auch schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Februar 2007)

Neeee nich in die Socken,da wirste hier in KÃ¶ln vom Rad getreten.Das ist "assi-style" 
Das machen so die Fraktion Jugendliche,die mit ihren Handy die ganze StraÃe beschallen.Traurig so welche Wanna-be's
So  on-topic:
es gibt so spangen fÃ¼r die hose,damit die nich ins kettenblatt kommt.oder halt die seite hochkrempeln.
MfG


----------



## AxLpAc (2. Februar 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> Frage:
> wird bei nem 20" mit Freilauf vorne wenn man nen Rockring fährt die Hose gefressen??


----------



## KermitB4 (2. Februar 2007)

Oder einfach den Schoner drüber ziehen. Oder es tut auch ein normaler großer Einmach-Gummi von der Oma.

MFG


----------



## raxx1 (2. Februar 2007)

@ zoo control: 

kenne ich^^...............


dicke adidas/puma schuhe und dann hose in die socken,so das es auch richtig schön peinlich aussieht,und dann noch 4 handys


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Februar 2007)

RÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶Ã¶schtisch.
haare so weit wie mÃ¶glich hochgegelt und oben drauf ne Von Dutch kÃ¤ppi,army jacke,g-star-fetzen hose und nike shox oder adidas.dann hose in die socken.
ok lassen wir das^.^
ich machs auch mit nem einmachgummi,hÃ¤lt super


----------



## curry4king (2. Februar 2007)

toll 20 leute sagen hose inne socken lol war aber nicht meine frage


----------



## dane08 (2. Februar 2007)

oh man was habe ich da ausgelöst? Isthier  bei mir net sone große sache mit den socken.
aber um euch zu beruhigen ich bin weder ein styler noch versuche ich einer zu sein , habe keinen igelschitt ,sondern lange haare und ein handy hab ich auch schon länger net mehr.


----------



## raxx1 (3. Februar 2007)

gibt es für 26" eigentlich ne mindestgröße die man haben sollte,oder is das vollkommen egal? nur mal so gefragt.


bzw kann mal einer pros und contras von 20" und 26" sagen?


----------



## KermitB4 (4. Februar 2007)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.vtcz.ch/index_3.php?PHPSESSID=628adf19e00cc439f92f77a07376b94e

MFG


----------



## isah (4. Februar 2007)

Der unterschied fuer mich ist, wenn ich ein 20" habe will ich ein 26" und andersrum. Das allround bike muesste ein kurzes 26" (~ 1065 mm wb) mit '0' - '+1,5' bb sein. Damit geht dann alles, bunnyhops, tipper, sidehops, ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (11. Februar 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Der unterschied fuer mich ist, wenn ich ein 20" habe will ich ein 26" und andersrum. Das allround bike muesste ein kurzes 26" (~ 1065 mm wb) mit '0' - '+1,5' bb sein. Damit geht dann alles, bunnyhops, tipper, sidehops, ...



ganz meine Meinung. wäre das pure doch bloß 20mm kürzer,


----------



## speedy_j (12. Februar 2007)

wie sind die besitzer des kettenspanners von 74kingz bis jetzt zufrieden?

ich bin ein wenig enttäuscht. ausgepackt, zwei mal gefahren -> feder an der knickstelle gebrochen (ohne das ich drauf geknallt bin)

neue federn auf kulanz bekommen, befestigungsblech neu fertigen lassen, sodas man die feder nicht mehr knicken muss -> zwei sessions, wieder verbogen mit viel zu wenig spannung.

das sollte meiner meinung nach noch mal überarbeitet werden. für 37euro hab ich mir ein wenig mehr erwartet.

ich werd jetzt schauen, dass ich einen anderen federstahl bekomme und dann mal schauen. leider ist dann nur noch das plastikteil orginal.


----------



## Schevron (13. Februar 2007)

n freund von mir hat den drauf. is sehr zufrieden. ich war dabei als er drauf gelandet ist. is nur die kette vom spanner gesprungen, kette wieder drauf und weiter gings. allerdings hat er bißl probleme mit dem klemmen. der spanner lockert sich immer ein bißchen. er wollte jetzt das stück das man einklemmt bißl anfeilen bzw aufrauhen und es so nochmal versuchen.

sonst ist er meineswissens sehr zufrieden. und spannung bekommt man mehr als genug. mein tipp: kette runter vom spanner, dann festziehen und dann kette wieder drauf. so kann man ordentlich zug auf die kette bekommen


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (13. Februar 2007)

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit  mit der VR Echo Felge 06 ?


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. Februar 2007)

geniale Felge!  

hatte bisher 2Stück und keine probleme damit gehabt!
(eine war an meinem alten bike das ich verkauft habe)

fahr die felge also insgesamt schon ca. 1,5jahren und hatte bisher ein Platten!

Höhen/seiten schläge hab ich auch fast keine drin 

und die Felgenflanken stehen noch wie am anfang! (nich wie bei manch anderer Felge^^)

btw: die hintere is auch gut


----------



## roborider (13. Februar 2007)

Hab jetzt auch die Echo 06 VR. Bin aber bis jetzt nur eine Runde in der Einfahrt gefahren... 

Aber schön bunt ist sie


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (13. Februar 2007)

Ahgut danke  !
Hat jemand schon die Echo VR 07 gefahren ?
Die is ja ganz schön schwer geworden ...


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (13. Februar 2007)

hi zusammen,

ich habe heute mal angefangen meine erste felge zu zentrieren  aber irgendwie hat das net wirklich geklappt, also das EI ist drin geblieben oder noch stärker geworden  naja ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr mir ein paar tips geben könnt damit es einfacher und besser geht!


gruß Jan


----------



## ecols (13. Februar 2007)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:


> Ahgut danke  !
> Hat jemand schon die Echo VR 07 gefahren ?
> Die is ja ganz schön schwer geworden ...



die 06er is auch ein haufen *******.. fast so schlimm wie die hintere.. war dringend notwendig dass da mehr material ran kommt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (14. Februar 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> die 06er is auch ein haufen *******.. fast so schlimm wie die hintere.. war dringend notwendig dass da mehr material ran kommt..



 Nagel aufn Kopf! SO und NICHT anders ist es!!!


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (14. Februar 2007)

Ok, dann werd ich mir die 07 holen


----------



## Cryo-Cube (14. Februar 2007)

hol dir lieber ne tryall oder irgendwas nicht trial spezifisches
die 07 ist echt zu schwer


----------



## Cryo-Cube (14. Februar 2007)

Das von einigen hier als sicheres angepriesenes KMC koolchain Kettenschloss -  weil angeblich "sogar stärker als die normalen KMC Glieder der Koolchain"   - is mir grad bei nem coust auf Treppenstufen gerissen. 

Hab ja immer gesagt ich trau dem Ding nicht, aber weil hier eineige den oben genannten schmarn behauptet haben, hab ichs mal probiert.
Soviel dazu. Nie wieder so ein Ding. Der erste Kettenriss seit fast 2 Jahren...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. Februar 2007)

Wenn es hier schon mal um Ketten geht.

Schadow Interlockchain V2 (neue version):

Eine der besten Ketten die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. Ist mir ihrem Preis von 36â¬ oder so zwar teurer als die normalen Ketten aber der Preis ist wenn man die Quali betrachtet gerechtfertig. Bin einen Tag lang die normale Halflinkkette von Highlander gefahren die auch noch unter Namen wie Eastern oder Salt( Preis 19â¬) vertrieben wird und nach einem Tag fahren waren bei mir alle Glieder steif und die Kette hat sich derbe gelÃ¤ngt. Die Shadow fahr ich jetzt schon nen Monat und dort is nix steif und auch nix abzusehn das da was steif wird , gelÃ¤ngt hat sie sich kaum. Die Kette hat sehr lange Nietstifte und brauch damit nicht mit nem Rohloffnieter vernietet werden. AuÃerdem hat sie eine Bruchlast die hÃ¶her ist als die der breiten KMC Coolchain und zwar Ã¼ber 1.400kg Bruchlast und das bei einem Gewicht welches der KMC Coolchain entspricht.


----------



## Benjy (14. Februar 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Wenn es hier schon mal um Ketten geht.
> 
> Schadow Interlockchain V2 (neue version):
> 
> Eine der besten Ketten die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. Ist mir ihrem Preis von 36 oder so zwar teurer als die normalen Ketten aber der Preis ist wenn man die Quali betrachtet gerechtfertig. Bin einen Tag lang die normale Halflinkkette von Highlander gefahren die auch noch unter Namen wie Eastern oder Salt( Preis 19) vertrieben wird und nach einem Tag fahren waren bei mir alle Glieder steif und die Kette hat sich derbe gelängt. Die Shadow fahr ich jetzt schon nen Monat und dort is nix steif und auch nix abzusehn das da was steif wird , gelängt hat sie sich kaum. Die Kette hat sehr lange Nietstifte und brauch damit nicht mit nem Rohloffnieter vernietet werden. Außerdem hat sie eine Bruchlast die höher ist als die der breiten KMC Coolchain und zwar über 1.400kg Bruchlast und das bei einem Gewicht welches der KMC Coolchain entspricht.



und gibts wo käuflich zu erwerben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (14. Februar 2007)

Benjy schrieb:


> und gibts wo käuflich zu erwerben?



www.singlespeedshop.de


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Februar 2007)

N'abend.
kurze frage:
was wiegt der minion in 2.35?
lohnt es sich den leichten schwalbe fat albert in 2.35 gegen ihn auszutauschen?
minion ist 42a und ich habe ihn gerade neu fÃ¼r 10 ink. versand(ja richtig 10Â) erstanden,falls er nicht so ideal ist(was ich aber bei maxxis bezweifle) fahr ich ihn eben am dirt.
minion ist immer gut,aber ob sich das zusatzgewicht fÃ¼r vorne lohnt,ich weiÃ nicht.
MfG Martin


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. Februar 2007)

vorne würde ich den minion nicht fahren, zu schwer


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Februar 2007)

hab ich mir schon gedacht,schade die trial-eigenschaften sind natÃ¼rlich un umstritten.najoa mein giant freut sich


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (15. Februar 2007)

kommt drauf an welchen!

also single ply is für vor auf den fall gut (ca 800g)
bin ich auch schon lange gefahren

nur n double ply wär mir mir so ca1200 g zu schwer


----------



## insane (16. Februar 2007)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> nur n double ply wär mir mir so ca1200 g zu schwer



sebo, du schwächling


----------



## Schevron (18. Februar 2007)

Nach zu kam ab - oder - das kurze Leben einer Titanschraube (M6 x 250)

2 Monate alt, ca 3-4 mal angezogen. ohne richtig viel kraft mit nem normalen Imbus. zack war sie durch.

Fazit: Titanschrauben nicht für das HR verwenden. Dann lieber paar gramm mehr und dafür Stahl


----------



## Fabi (18. Februar 2007)

Tipp: Drehmomentschlüssel
2. Tipp: Auf Qualität achten.


----------



## Schevron (18. Februar 2007)

Fabi schrieb:


> 2. Tipp: Auf Qualität achten.


 
Drehmoment schlüssel is zwar ne nette idee, aber ich hätte die nabenschraube doch gerne sehr fest.

Was die Qualität angeht. ich nehme doch mal an das an nem 2000 rad keine billigschrauben verbaut sind


----------



## Yossarian (18. Februar 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> Was die Qualität angeht. ich nehme doch mal an das an nem 2000 rad keine billigschrauben verbaut sind



Darauf würde ich nicht wetten.
Viele Titanschrauben werden aus Reintitan gemacht, weil die E-Industrie die viel braucht weil unmagnetisch. 
Die Festigkeit von reinem Titan ist aber recht niedrig. Eine gute Al-Knetlegierung kann da eine bedeutend höhere Festigkeit aufweisen.
Es gibt z.B. TiAlV4F89, eine Titanlegierung, die 3x fester ist als Reintitan.
Das Problem ist, daß oft die Händler selber nicht wissen, welche Titanlegierung verwendet wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (18. Februar 2007)

also ich fahr auch die titan schrauben

und die halten bei mir einwandfrei

mit mas anziehen und dann geht des auch

un mit den titan legierungen is schon so schwer genung an titan schrauben zum verbnünftigen preis dran zukommen
bzw allu schrauben wären teilweise noch viel interesanter!

aber ich hab zZ keine quellen.

vllt kennt ja jemand ne quelle für ti un alu schrauben?

gruß sebo


----------



## sebi-online88 (18. Februar 2007)

Was für Schrauben brauchst du den Sebo? Ich kann dir vielleicht helfen.


----------



## killa007 (20. Februar 2007)

Hi,

also,ich wollte mal fragen,ob einer Erfahrungen mit dem Viz Steuerrsatz hat ?Ich habe gerade nämlich ein problem....alsooo...der Steuersatz ist nur am knattern(so ein komischen knirschen und sooo) !Aufjedenfall wollte ich gerade nachgucken was das ist,und ich habe die Schraube an der ahead kappe gelöst,besser gesagt versucht!!!!Die dreht sich jetzt nicht mehr raus und nicht mehr rein(habe die ca.0,5-1cm rausgedreht) !!!!Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie ich das raus kriegen soll,kann mir da mal einer weiter helfen????Achso,und beim lösen ging das irgendwie total schwer,und dann wieder mal ne kurze zeit total leicht,dann wieder schwer usw...!!


Gruß ,Erkan


----------



## isah (20. Februar 2007)

Hi,

also, ich wollt mal fragen wer erfahrung mit Bartwuchs hat? Wann zum Teufel kommt der unter der Lippe endlich, da hab ich nen runden, kahlen fleck.

dankeschoen, martin


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (20. Februar 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also, ich wollt mal fragen wer erfahrung mit Bartwuchs hat? Wann zum Teufel kommt der unter der Lippe endlich, da hab ich nen runden, kahlen fleck.
> 
> dankeschoen, martin



wart ma noch 2 jahre,mit 14 sollte der bartwuchs langsam einsetzen^^


----------



## Cryo-Cube (20. Februar 2007)

Muss dich da enttäuschen isah. Das ist genetisch festgelegt wie es wächst. Manche Leute haben einfach sehr unregelmäsig verteilten Bartwuchs, an manchen stellen wächst sogar fast nix.


----------



## isah (20. Februar 2007)

Ne der waechst ueberall ausser unter der Lippe. Ich will den







haben, aber das sieht einfach voll bekloppt aus mit der kahlen stelle.


----------



## florianwagner (20. Februar 2007)

mensch isah, sowas schreibt man doch an die bravo und nicht hier ins forum. hier gehts doch nur um bike sachen...


----------



## florianwagner (20. Februar 2007)

mal ne frage... wie bekomm ich denn n schraubritzel vom hinterrad OHNE dass das ritzel zerstört wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (20. Februar 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> mal ne frage... wie bekomm ich denn n schraubritzel vom hinterrad OHNE dass das ritzel zerstört wird?


Denke mal, dass du auf die Idee Kettenpeitsche + langer Hebel schon gekommen bist. Wenn das in Kombination mit WD-40 noch nicht funktioniert hat, würde ich mal Nabe+Ritzel kurz zusammen auf die Herdplatte stellen.
Habe ich selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, der Tipp stammt vom Krahnstöver. Das eine ist Alu, das andere Stahl...haben beide unterschiedliche Ausdehnungen bei Temperaturerhöhung...vielleicht macht das den Unterschied.


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. Februar 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Denke mal, dass du auf die Idee Kettenpeitsche + langer Hebel schon gekommen bist. Wenn das in Kombination mit WD-40 noch nicht funktioniert hat, würde ich mal Nabe+Ritzel kurz zusammen auf die Herdplatte stellen.
> Habe ich selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, der Tipp stammt vom Krahnstöver. Das eine ist Alu, das andere Stahl...haben beide unterschiedliche Ausdehnungen bei Temperaturerhöhung...vielleicht macht das den Unterschied.



ja...

müsste funktioniern!

haben im Physik unterricht mal einen runden eisenklotz mit 5,0cm durchmesser der in einem Ring steckte der 4,9cm hatte heraus geholt...

die 2teile erhitzen...wenn möglich den äusseren bisschen stärker (freilaufritzel)

am besten mit nem bunzen brenner erhitzen wenn man sowas zufällig hat

->wenn man metalle erhitzt steigt die eigenbewegung der teilchen (jenach stoff unterschiedlich) durch die höhere bewegung benötigt jedes teilchen ein bisschen mehr platz... folge das metall dehnt sich aus!
wenn man das metall nun noch stärker und länger erhitzen würde, würde die eigenbewegung noch höher werden! ab einem bestimmten punkt is die eigenbewegung dann so hoch das es flüssig wird... (das gleiche dann noch für gasförmig)


----------



## Kinimod (20. Februar 2007)

Das Problem hatte ich auch schon.

Bei Jockies Vorschlag hab ich dann die Kettenpeitsche verbogen, weil das Ritzel so fest war.

Hab dann ein Stück Kette um das Ritzel gelegt und in den Schraubstock fest eingespannt. Jetzt einfach kräftig am Rad drehen, zur Not zu zweit.
Vorher gut mit Rostlöser einsprühen und bei haten Fällen ein paar Stundenn einwirken lassen.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Deleted 11242 (20. Februar 2007)

Lasst den Quatsch mit dem Brenner.

Metall hat die eigenschaft beim erhitzen seine Festigkeit zu verlieren wenn keine entsprechenden Gegenmaßnahmen eingeleitet werden (härten)

Das heisst aber nicht dumpf ins Wasser tauchen...


----------



## florianwagner (20. Februar 2007)

ausserdem dehnt sich alu mehr aus als stahl, d.h. das ding sitzt sogar noch fester drauf als vorher.


----------



## Eisbein (20. Februar 2007)

also ich der da anderer meinung flo. aber wenn man nur das äußere teil erwärmt geht man dem problem auch ausm weg,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (20. Februar 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> ja...
> 
> müsste funktioniern!
> 
> haben im Physik unterricht mal einen runden eisenklotz mit 5,0cm durchmesser der in einem Ring steckte der 4,9cm hatte heraus geholt...



Mal sehen.
Delta L= L x 12x10^-6 x Delta T
Delta T= Delta L / ( L x 12x10^-6)
Delta T= 0,1 / (4,9 x 12x10^-6)
Delta T= 1700°
Da Stahl bereits bei etwa 1500° schmilzt, geht das leider nicht, es sei denn er hätte es weggeschmolzen. 

Setzen, sechs! 

Na gut 4-
Immerhin funktioniert das im Prinzip, so zieht man im Maschinenbau Lager auf Preßsitze. Nur der eine Millimeter ist etwas zuviel.


----------



## isah (20. Februar 2007)

florianwagner schrieb:


> mensch isah, sowas schreibt man doch an die bravo und nicht hier ins forum. hier gehts doch nur um bike sachen...



Das ist es ja, hab ich natuerlich gemacht. Jetzt komm ich nur an keine Ausgabe ran, koennte mir die jemand einscannen der die sowieso abonniert hat? felix?


----------



## triptonight (21. Februar 2007)

74 Kingz kettenspanner:

vom grundgedanken her, ist der kettenspanner schon ne feine sache, wenn da die anderen probleme nicht wären. bei der erstmontage an meinem adamant mit echo nabe starr war, dass er zu nah am verschlussring gewesen ist und das hinterrad sich so gut wie gar nicht drehen lies. das problem hab ich denn mit nem distanzring behoben. leider ist mir denn bei der ersten fahrt was von der nabe weggebrochen, war zwar nur ein kleines stück vom gewinde, ist aber trotzdem echt ******* gewesen. die war immerhin neu. 
hab ich denn mit nem dremel wieder in ordnung gebracht. das gute an der sache war, ich brauchte jetzt den distanzring nicht mehr. das nächste ist bei mir, dass sich das hinterrad bei normalen festschrauben, immer an der linken kettenstrebe befindet. hab dies auch versucht durch distanzringe und noch andere sachen zu korrigieren, mit mäßigen erfolg. was hilft, ist der stiel von meinem gummihammer, den ich denn beim festschrauben zwischen kettenstrebe und reifen tu. dann, nach der letzten fahrt am sonntag, mußte ich zu hause feststellen, dass der kettenspanner, die zuvor eingestellte spannung nicht halten konnte und ich hab die schrauben schon äußerst fest angezogen gehabt. 
ich hab ja jetzt schon einige kettenspanner gehabt, ob von dmr oder point, was aber wirklich bei mir bis jetzt am besten gewesen ist, war immer noch ein schaltwerk, egal ob tiagra oder xt, die haben soweit immer gute arbeit geleistet. sofern man nicht ordentlich draufgeknallt ist. die teile sind bloß ein wenig schwer. das hat mich immer ein bißchen gestört. meine letzte hoffnung auf einen guten und leichten spanner,  ruht jetzt auf den rohloff kettenspanner, der diese woche noch kommen müßte. ist zwar nicht gerade günstig aber wenn ich denn damit endlich ruhe hab, ist mir das wert. 
ansonsten kommt wieder ein schaltwerk ran.

ENDE


----------



## isah (2. März 2007)

Die ECB Belaege die mir der jockie vor geschlagen hat sind der Hammer. Unglaublich, meine Louise auf 160mm geht besser als meine TA mit Viz Scheibe. Der sprichwoertliche Stock in den Speichen und das ohne Einbremsen.

Vll. hat der jockie auch nen Link dazu, ich hab sie im lbs fuer Wechselgeld bekommen, weil sie schon seit 4 Jahren in dem Shop rumgeflogen sind und das Etikett abgegangen ist.


----------



## Eisbein (2. März 2007)

Hallöchen, ich wollte mal fragen wie eure erfahrungen mit Milec sind. wollte mir evtl. nen rahmen von dem holen. hier mal der link zur seite http://www.bikemielec.com/bm_eng/index.html  hatte mir da den Q U A T T R O + ausgesucht. 

Eisbein


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. März 2007)

... das untere der 3 BIlder

was sind das für Y-Speichen am VR??


----------



## Trialmaniax (2. März 2007)

das sind keine Y-Speichen. Jeweils 2 Speichen werden miteinander verzwirbelt, um die Steifigkeit im Laufrad zu erhöhen. Is aber sehr Schwierig so eine Speichenlänge zu berechnen.


----------



## Levelboss (3. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Hallöchen, ich wollte mal fragen wie eure erfahrungen mit Milec sind. wollte mir evtl. nen rahmen von dem holen. hier mal der link zur seite http://www.bikemielec.com/bm_eng/index.html  hatte mir da den Q U A T T R O + ausgesucht.
> 
> Eisbein


Ich sag nur 24UK


----------



## misanthropia (6. März 2007)

echo kurbel von 2003
ich revidiere meine aussage, dass die kurbeln ganz gut sind. sagen wir mal so, ich bin nicht unzufrieden, sie haben ihren dienst geleistet und dass jetzt ein gewinde kaputt gegagnen ist nehme ich in abbetracht der zeit in kauf.
ABER: ich habe die kurbeln abmontyrt, gereinigt und dann festgestellt:
sie sind beide verbogen
sie haben nie gewackelt, und zwar weil sich das  4 kant nichtnur weiter als erlaubt auf die achse geschmiegt hat, sondern auch noch gedreht. es sind richtige Grate und Fressspuren zu erkennen. ansich schon ne fehlkonstruktion insbesondere bin ich jetzt gespabnnt wie ich den ENo abbekomme weil ich ebenfalls davon ausgehe dass da etwas zielich festgefressen ist.
Wenn ich schonmal dabei bin. Was hat dnen größern Wärmeausdehnungskoeffizienten? der eno oder das Alu? Wenn ich die Kurbel in den Gefrierschrank werfe wird dann das alu mehr schrumpfen als der Eno sodass ich das gewinde entlaste oder eher umgekehrt?


----------



## robs (6. März 2007)

Klick

Demnach müsste das Abkühlen theoretisch tatsächlich helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (6. März 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> echo kurbel von 2003
> ich revidiere meine aussage, dass die kurbeln ganz gut sind. sagen wir mal so, ich bin nicht unzufrieden, sie haben ihren dienst geleistet und dass jetzt ein gewinde kaputt gegagnen ist nehme ich in abbetracht der zeit in kauf.
> ABER: ich habe die kurbeln abmontyrt, gereinigt und dann festgestellt:
> sie sind beide verbogen
> ...



Herzlich willkommen in Deng's Watteland!


----------



## raxx1 (6. März 2007)

Huhu mal wieder ne bescheuerte frage:


wie baue ich einen brakebooster ein^^? wohin mit den hülsen? und wofür die schrauben??wäre cool wenn mir das mal wer verklickert^^


----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2007)

hülsen kommen zwichen bremse und booster.


----------



## robs (6. März 2007)

Die Schrauben sind dabei weil sie mit Hülsen und Booster länger sein müssen.


----------



## Vermi (6. März 2007)

Hi, hat einer von Euch ne Ahnung ob der Typ in Dresden verschüttet ist. Ich versuche schon seit Tagen bei www.bikes-all-over.de einen ans Telefon zu kriegen. Wollte mal nach dem Toxsin Teilen fragen. Hat da von Euch schon mal einer was bestellt? Hat der das Zeug am Lager oder habt Ihr andere Erfahrung mit der "Firma"?


----------



## raxx1 (6. März 2007)

Och ******* :´(  

an meinen Monty 221 pr 07 rahmen passt kein brakebooster ran :/


----------



## robs (6. März 2007)

Das glaube ich nicht, Tim.


----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2007)

Vermi schrieb:


> Hi, hat einer von Euch ne Ahnung ob der Typ in Dresden verschüttet ist. Ich versuche schon seit Tagen bei www.bikes-all-over.de einen ans Telefon zu kriegen. Wollte mal nach dem Toxsin Teilen fragen. Hat da von Euch schon mal einer was bestellt? Hat der das Zeug am Lager oder habt Ihr andere Erfahrung mit der "Firma"?



so viel ich weis hat der echt wenig teile im lager, die werden alle frisch geordert. das dauert dann schon so 2wochen


----------



## Vermi (6. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> so viel ich weis hat der echt wenig teile im lager, die werden alle frisch geordert. das dauert dann schon so 2wochen



Danke, wo bekomme ich denn noch Toxsin Teile außer in DD. Ich hab noch in einem anderen Shop was gesehen www.bikecorner24.de , ist der was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2007)

keine ahnung den kenn ich nicht, hab da zwar mal durch geblättert aber noch nichts bestellt. ich glaub www.biketrial-germany.de hat noch toxin im angebot, aber ist halt alles schlecht gelistet.


----------



## Vermi (6. März 2007)

Danke Eisbein, hab gefunden was ich gesucht habe (128 Innenlager). Habs auch zimlich schnell im Shop gefunden.


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. März 2007)

raxx1 schrieb:


> Huhu mal wieder ne bescheuerte frage:



Das ist wirklich eine sehr dumme frage, alter schwede. hast du überhaupt schonmal ein fahrrad aus der nähe gesehen?


----------



## raxx1 (6. März 2007)

keins mit brakebooster,da muss ich passen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> keine ahnung den kenn ich nicht, hab da zwar mal durch geblättert aber noch nichts bestellt. ich glaub www.biketrial-germany.de hat noch toxin im angebot, aber ist halt alles schlecht gelistet.



Bestellt das Toxsinzeug beim Frankiboy (www.biketrial-germany.de), der hat das alles auf Lager soweit ich das bei ihm gesehn habe  Den aus DD könnt ihr vergessen der hat nix und ordert das Zeug auch erst wenn er haufen Bestellungen zusammen hat.


----------



## misanthropia (6. März 2007)

^nachtrag zur echo kurbel:
dieses ******* hat mittlerweile einen Schaden von 100 angerichtet weil der eno innenring nicht mehr abgeht, nichtmal per gasbrenner und flüssigen stickstoff hab ich nicht 
so muss ich nmir neue kurbeln kaufen und nen neuen innenring für den eno für 40. toll... alles nur wegen eines kaüutten gewindes was eigentlich nichts hätte kosten müssen. und nun sinds 100.... scheiß die wand an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (7. März 2007)

ich bäuchte neue lenkergriffe und wollt fragen welche ihr mir empfehlen könntet.
Vorausetzungen :
nicht so teuer
rund 
hab lange finger also bischen dicker
keine softgriffe


----------



## Hiro (7. März 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> ich bäuchte neue lenkergriffe und wollt fragen welche ihr mir empfehlen könntet.
> Vorausetzungen :
> nicht so teuer
> rund
> ...




Die Griffe von TOXSIN sind rund, dicker und nicht so teuer.


----------



## Eisbein (7. März 2007)

ich nehme diese standart dinger ausm fahrrad laden, mit 6 eckigen großen gummen noppen drauf, habe schon schon echt lange, grip ist gut, und auch etwas dicker.


----------



## Schevron (7. März 2007)

die hab ich auch. kosten 5 oder 6 Euro.
sind schon weich, bißl dicker und eben schön güntig


----------



## biker ben (7. März 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Die ECB Belaege die mir der jockie vor geschlagen hat sind der Hammer. Unglaublich, meine Louise auf 160mm geht besser als meine TA mit Viz Scheibe. Der sprichwoertliche Stock in den Speichen und das ohne Einbremsen.
> 
> Vll. hat der jockie auch nen Link dazu, ich hab sie im lbs fuer Wechselgeld bekommen, weil sie schon seit 4 Jahren in dem Shop rumgeflogen sind und das Etikett abgegangen ist.



ich denke mal du meinst ebc, dann hätte ich das hier gefunden:
http://www.ebcbrakesdirect.com/mountain/parts.asp?make=Magura+%22Louise%22+2002

wenn die wirklich so abgehn werde ich die mir mal wo holen, hab jetzt gerade nicht soviel zeit nach nem deutschen lieferservice zu suchen. meine scheiben geht ja nen dreck leider...


----------



## Dr.Hasi (7. März 2007)

hej,
hätte nur mal ne frage zu eurer ausdauer!
also ich war nun 2 wochen im urlaub und seit dem ich wieder da bin, hab ich irgendwie keine ausdauer mehr, dh. ich bin sehr schnell ausser puste. wie probiert ihr das im griff zu halten, bzw. zu trainieren? ich meine ich rauche weder noch bin ich ein säufer... 
wäre laufen gehen da was oder was habt ihr so für tips?
mfg flo


----------



## Trialmaniax (7. März 2007)

Ich geh jetzt regelmäßig bissl laufen, und hab eigentlich vor jetzt noch bissl schwimmen zu gehen. Wie gesagt eigentlich, weil es sehr schwierig ist, sich zu zwingen.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (7. März 2007)

nabend,
habe ma ne frage:
und zwar jetzt wo das wetter wieder ein bisl besser geworden ist, habe ich auch wieder mehr zeit zum biken gefunden, nur leider fangen jetzt wieder die blasen und die hornhaut an den händen an zu nervern. hat jemand vielleicht irgendwelche tipps wie man das am besten behandeln oder vorbeugen kann.

gruß Jan


----------



## MSC-Trialer (7. März 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> nabend,
> habe ma ne frage:
> und zwar jetzt wo das wetter wieder ein bisl besser geworden ist, habe ich auch wieder mehr zeit zum biken gefunden, nur leider fangen jetzt wieder die blasen und die hornhaut an den händen an zu nervern. hat jemand vielleicht irgendwelche tipps wie man das am besten behandeln oder vorbeugen kann.
> 
> gruß Jan



Öffters fahren gehn!! Kann mich net erinnern wann ich damit mal wieder Probs hatte. Meine Hand besteht zum Teil nur noch aus Hornhaut  Oder du hast einfach zu zarte weiche Haut weil du das Arbeiten net gewöhnt bist  ..Scherz


----------



## Eisbein (7. März 2007)

Dr.Hasi schrieb:


> hej,
> hätte nur mal ne frage zu eurer ausdauer!
> also ich war nun 2 wochen im urlaub und seit dem ich wieder da bin, hab ich irgendwie keine ausdauer mehr, dh. ich bin sehr schnell ausser puste. wie probiert ihr das im griff zu halten, bzw. zu trainieren? ich meine ich rauche weder noch bin ich ein säufer...
> wäre laufen gehen da was oder was habt ihr so für tips?
> mfg flo



sprinter und springer als leistungs sport ich denke das versogt mich mit genung schnellkraft ausdauer.  
ansonsten ist laufen gehen nicht verkehrt aber nicht über treiben das macht dann die ganze schnell kraft zu nichte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. März 2007)

So wÃ¼rde dann gerne mal wieder(war bestimmt schon Ã¶fter) lesen wie ihr eure felgen flext.Wie ich sie flexe ist erstmal 2t rangig,da ich sehr zufrieden bin.nur die dauer der guten brempower ist mir etwas kurzlebig.
bitte dann wenns geht um ein paar beschreibungen wie ihr Ã¼ber die felge fahrt,was ihr dabei erreichen wollt,welche speziellen tricks ihr habt beim flexen.
Danke schonmal,MfG


----------



## Eisbein (8. März 2007)

LR ohne reifen und schlauch in schraubstock einklemmen, dann mit ner schruppscheibe schnell und mit minimal druck (weil Try all felge) immer so ca. 10-20cm lange streifen auf der felge bearbeiten, 
gut ist daran, top bremsleitung im nassen und trocknen, aber die flexung muss erstmal wieder eingefahren werden, also die erste fahrt ist meist nicht so gut. und dass hält dann mit roten tryall so 2-3monaten wenns viel ist. mit blauen etwas weniger um nicht zu sagen 1 monat weniger.

Achja vorne hab ich vergessen, da auch so wie hinten nur langsamer und mit ner dünnen trenn scheibe, sonnst wäre die dosierung letztendlich im po.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ...immer so ca. 10-20cm lange streifen auf der felge bearbeiten....



darum gehts,wie man anflext ist schon klar,es geht um die technik.
ich zieh die flex einfach immer langsam und mit wenig druck Ã¼ber die flanke,aber die entstehenden rillen sind nich sonderlich tief,und halten auch nicht so lange.mit mehr druck ist auch nicht sonderlich besser.


----------



## ringo667 (8. März 2007)

Ich spann das Rad (ohne Reifen natürlich )in den Hinterbau und drehe es voll an. Dann die mit einer Trennscheibe im 45° Winkel leicht drüberstreifen lassen.
Ich meine so am wenigsten Material von der Felge zu holen, bei gleichmässiger Flexung. 
Aber hierfür hat wohl jeder seine eigene Technik entwickelt die dann wohl auch jedem selbst am besten taugt...


----------



## ecols (9. März 2007)

so mach ich's auch..

ich hab aber festgestellt dass die drehrichtung nocht unwichtig ist.. bei dieser art von flexung gibts nämlich nen rauere und ne glattere richtung.. also immer so flexen dass die rauhere gegen rückwärtsdrehen sichert.. da brauchste mehr gewalt..


----------



## luckygambler (9. März 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> nabend,
> habe ma ne frage:
> und zwar jetzt wo das wetter wieder ein bisl besser geworden ist, habe ich auch wieder mehr zeit zum biken gefunden, nur leider fangen jetzt wieder die blasen und die hornhaut an den händen an zu nervern. hat jemand vielleicht irgendwelche tipps wie man das am besten behandeln oder vorbeugen kann.
> 
> gruß Jan



daskommt mir bekannt vor. als ich vor kurzem mein erstes bike bekahm hatte ich direkt nen tag später alles auf. trotzdem weitergefahren aber das heilte dann nie.. irgendwann habe ich meine boxbandagen rausgekramt und die unter den handschuh gemacht. aber nur eine wicklung sonst hast du ne klobige bärentatze. du kannst es auch mit verbandmullen probieren. 
und dann wenns verheilt ist einfach immer wiede rien bissel belasten damit sich schön hornhaut bildet. 
alternative: einfach ins fitnesstudio gewichte reissen gehen!

gruss


----------



## trail-kob (9. März 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> daskommt mir bekannt vor. als ich vor kurzem mein erstes bike bekahm hatte ich direkt nen tag später alles auf. trotzdem weitergefahren aber das heilte dann nie.. irgendwann habe ich meine boxbandagen rausgekramt und die unter den handschuh gemacht. aber nur eine wicklung sonst hast du ne klobige bärentatze. du kannst es auch mit verbandmullen probieren.
> und dann wenns verheilt ist einfach immer wiede rien bissel belasten damit sich schön hornhaut bildet.
> alternative: einfach ins fitnesstudio gewichte reissen gehen!
> 
> gruss



geht auch ganz einfach ... SCHAUMSTOFF GRIFF RITCHEY WCS ... um zu überzeugen das die ausreichend sind... ich fahre sie ... der Herr Mücke fährt sie... der Herr Mehl fuhr sie ... der Herr Lotz fährt sie .... der Herr Scart fährt sie ... und viele andere auch ... am Anfang ein wenig komisch weil sie so weich sind... aber man lernt sie zu schätzen, die Hände ermüden auch wesentlich weniger, wenn sie nicht dauernd harte Lenkerholme umklammern müssen...

Von MukkieBude halte ich nichts... nur wenig trainieren da auch korrekt, nicht das es grundsätzlich schlecht wäre... (also kein Angriff auf den einen von den Bikeboys LOL )


P.S. ... ^^ OMG nochmal lesen... nicht dauernd harte Holem umklammern...


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (9. März 2007)

jo danke für eure antworten das mit dem tape unter den handschuhen muss ich ma heute ausprobieren und die die schaumgriffe wären ja auch ne alternative da ich sowie so neue griffe brauche

gruß Jan


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (9. März 2007)

Also mit den Tapes usw. alles quatsch. Ich achte nur darauf, dass die Hornhaut nicht zu dick wird und in einer Falte aufreist. Einfach ab und zu etwas wegschneiden .

Auf dem Foto ist Dom. Raab zu sehen. Gehört einfach zum bike dazu.






Es sei denn, die Hornhaut kommt vom vielen Onanieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (9. März 2007)

hatte es auch mal mit tape versucht und es kam folgendes bei heraus:
-blödes gefühl beim fahren 
-häufiges verrutschen 
-immernoch hornhaut.
zurzeit weiche ich meine hände in warmn wasser ein und schneide sie 
(für dumme: die hornhaut ist mit "sie" gemeint) 
dann mitm küchenmesser ab


----------



## Monty98 (9. März 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> zurzeit weiche ich meine hände in warmn wasser ein und schneide sie dann mitm küchenmesser ab



wow...und hände wachsen einfach wieder nach?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. März 2007)

Mach mal ein Vid. sieht bestimmt lustig aus mit nem KÃ¼chenmesser^.^ 
Ich hab so ne Kleine-hautzange dafÃ¼r.


----------



## Eisbein (9. März 2007)

das ist der fehler den du machst lass doch einfach mal die hornhaut dran. oder bist dun weib. das gehört sich so als man, ne rauhe hand.


----------



## Schevron (10. März 2007)

genau. einfach die Hornhaut dran lassen. Keine Angst da wachsen schon keine "Kartoffeln"
ab ner gewissen dicke bleibt das so. ab und zu geht dann mal ne dickere Schicht ab. die dann halt wegschneiden. Aber da drunter is schon wieder neue Hornhaut. Fazit: nix schmerzhaft, kein Tape nötig und es stöhrt selbst im OP nicht. denk mal das das gut genug ist für alle sonstigen Lebenslagen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. März 2007)

meine HopeTrial 07 is nun da... (160mm VR)

einfach genial! Hope Trial07 = Wurfanker

20 meter berg runter mit schleifender bremse und schon ist die Bremse eingefahren!


btw: bei Chainreactioncycles bestellt... 

(170Euro+BankgebÃ¼hr ca.6â¬) - kein Porto nach deutschland und 10%winterrabatt gabs auch noch!

-mittags 27.02.07 geld Ã¼berwiesen nach Irland
-5.02.07 Geldeingang bei CRC
-und am 9.03.07 morgens um 8uhr gekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. März 2007)

hätt ich auch gern so ne hope trial disk,
die 180er hope lässt auch die 203 avid mech. alt ausehen


----------



## NOS-Trial (10. März 2007)

warum eiern Freilaufritzel? (Frontfreilauf)

hoch und runter oder auch von vorne nach hinten...

gibts irgendne lösung dafür? bzw. wie kommt das problem genau zustande?

wär cool wenn da jemand was dazu weiss!


----------



## Levelboss (11. März 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> warum eiern Freilaufritzel? (Frontfreilauf)
> 
> hoch und runter oder auch von vorne nach hinten...
> 
> ...


Schlecht gemachte Gewinde auf der Kurbel. Damit muss man bei bunten China Kurbeln leider leben.


----------



## raxx1 (12. März 2007)

Ne frage zum Koxx rahmen.........


Bricht der Levelboss rahmen genauso leicht wie der XTP rahmen?
Also ist der levelboss auch ne coladose oder hällt der?


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (12. März 2007)

raxx1 schrieb:


> Ne frage zum Koxx rahmen.........
> 
> 
> Bricht der Levelboss rahmen genauso leicht wie der XTP rahmen?
> Also ist der levelboss auch ne coladose oder hällt der?



Koxx >>> Coladosen


----------



## trialsrider (12. März 2007)

raxx1 schrieb:


> Ne frage zum Koxx rahmen.........
> 
> 
> Bricht der Levelboss rahmen genauso leicht wie der XTP rahmen?
> Also ist der levelboss auch ne coladose oder hällt der?



Ich behaupte mal dass die neuen KoXX Rahmen was besser sind als die alten...dennoch würde ich nur nem fortgeschrittenen Fahrer ein Koxx empfehlen ...


----------



## dane08 (12. März 2007)

wie siehts eigentlich mit garantie/gewährleistung bei koxx aus?
hatte nämlich überlegt mein gesparrtes ins hydroxx zu stecken nur wenn mir der rahmen dann bricht und es keine garantie gibt hätte ich ein prob


----------



## ecols (12. März 2007)

das levelboss ist hervorragend für anfänger geeignet.. meins läuft seit 4 jahren problemlos..


----------



## isah (12. März 2007)

Bitte erklaer mir jemand warum staendig Leute von Anfaenger und Pro rahmen reden? Vielleicht im Sinne von Wettkampf und Street, aber warum ein LB nichts fuer einen guten Street fahrer seien soll geht mir nicht auf. Genauso wie crap mit dem Koxx / Monty gerede.

@dane 6 Monate, nimm lieber Deng

martin


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (13. März 2007)

Hi,

meine DT Swiss 340 hinten knackt. Hört sich an wie Tretlagerknacken. Wenn ich die Nabe öffne und reinige, hört das Knacken für einige Zeit auf. Mach ich irgendwas falsch oder liegt es an der Nabe?

Tretlager als Ursache kann ich auschließen, denn wenn ich ein anderes Hinterrad einbaue, knackt nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (13. März 2007)

Hatte ich an meiner Hügi damals auch. Hat sich dann rausgestellt, das die Achse angerissen war


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. März 2007)

isah schrieb:


> @dane nimm lieber Deng
> 
> martin



Genau, ich empfehle dir den Echo pure, unverwüstlich und billig ist er auch noch.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. März 2007)

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit denn Heatsink belägen in denn Alu formen?
Wie schauts es aus mit Verschleiß auf angeflexten Felgen?

Wie die Gummis aus der Halterungen holen bzw. die neuen rein bekommen(kleben?) 
Lohnen sich echt 36 dafür?


----------



## KermitB4 (14. März 2007)

Also ich fahre die normalen blauen Heatsink ,also auf den normalen magura-adaptern. 

Ich finde das sind die besten Bremsbeläge auf einer leicht geflexten felge. Die halten wirklich super.

Was haben dieses Aluhalter eigentlihc für einen vorteil außer dass die beläge günstiger sind.

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (14. März 2007)

ich kann dir nicht sagen wie die sich fahren, aber ich warte schon seit 2 wochen 

@kermit: der druckpunkt wird besser.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (14. März 2007)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Hat jemand erfahrungen mit denn Heatsink belägen in denn Alu formen?
> Wie schauts es aus mit Verschleiß auf angeflexten Felgen?
> 
> Wie die Gummis aus der Halterungen holen bzw. die neuen rein bekommen(kleben?)
> Lohnen sich echt 36 dafür?



Heatsink rot mit alu Backings: Der beste Druckpunkt, den du dir vorstellen kannst!

Und halten tun sie mit geflexten Felgen ca. 348 Jahre 3Monate 2 Woche und 4 Tage.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. März 2007)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Und halten tun sie mit geflexten Felgen ca. 348 Jahre 3Monate 2 Woche und 4 Tage.



Ohh also eine Investition für´s Leben


----------



## trialsrider (15. März 2007)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Und halten tun sie mit geflexten Felgen ca. 348 Jahre 3Monate 2 Woche und 4 Tage.



das ist aber sehr grob geschätzt oder?  

@bike_fuhrpark: Alter hast du ne coole Signatur!!!


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (21. März 2007)

Hallo Leuts !
So ich möcht ma meine Erfahrungen mit der Avid Juicy 7 bekannt geben.

Also erstmal an sich eine sehr schöne Bremse, der Hebel ist ja ma der Hammer.
ziehen tut se auch... sie hat bloss nicht den "Stock in den Speichen Effekt" und ich wieg schon nur 57 kg.
Frage: Es sind zwei Schrauben am Hebel, der eine verändert die Griffweite, aber was verändert die Andere ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (21. März 2007)

Druckpunkt


----------



## trialsrider (21. März 2007)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts !
> So ich möcht ma meine Erfahrungen mit der Avid Juicy 7 bekannt geben.
> 
> Also erstmal an sich eine sehr schöne Bremse, der Hebel ist ja ma der Hammer.
> ...



Also ich fahr das Teil jetzt auch, und ich denke meine ist noch nicht ganz eingefahren aber zu machen tut sie schon 1A also cousts gehen super geil und gaps aufs Voderrad auch, das sie nicht ganz so "stock in die Speichen" ist wie die BB 7 ist ja klar! wollte ich aber auch nicht unbedingt! Fährst du die Original Avid scheibe an deiner?


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (21. März 2007)

Ja, also ich hab noch das 2006 er Modell. Das is ne 185 mm Scheibe.


----------



## trialsrider (22. März 2007)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:


> Ja, also ich hab noch das 2006 er Modell. Das is ne 185 mm Scheibe.



jo hab ich auch und ich bin ganz zufrieden....!


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (22. März 2007)

Ich weiß ne so risch, die Power fehlt mir einfach...Ich versuch ma ne 203 mm Scheibe.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. März 2007)

Ne lasses lieber,203mm tut der Gabel nicht so gut.Fahre selbst die juicy five mit 180 mm julie disc und die ist echt top,besonders wie der hebel im finger leigt,echt klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (22. März 2007)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:


> Ich weiß ne so risch, die Power fehlt mir einfach...Ich versuch ma ne 203 mm Scheibe.



richtig eingefahren? vll. reichen auch schon bessere beläge (EBC oder sowas)


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (22. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> richtig eingefahren? vll. reichen auch schon bessere beläge (EBC oder sowas)



Stimmt...an sowas hab ich gar ne gedacht. Na ma gucken.


----------



## dane08 (23. März 2007)

will mir das hydroxx holen und wollte fragen was ihr mir bei meiner statur(1,84 groß)empfehlen würdet.long oder short? wie wirkt sich ein langer radstand  eurer meinung nach im bezug auf die verschiedenen techniken aus(roller,treter,hook,gap usw.)
denkt ihr das die schuhgröße bei der wahl des radstandes eine rolle spielt?
ich steh ja aufgrund meiner großn latschen ca.2 cm weiter hinten als einer mit größe 45.


----------



## Schevron (23. März 2007)

wie lang isn das short und wie lang das long?
also bei 1.84 würd ich net unter 1100 fahren. is dann einfach zu kurz meiner meinung nach.
klar übt sich der radstand auf die techniken aus. Sidehop geht auf jeden mim langen besser. treter is denk ich mal net so viel unterschied, roller ehr gut für kurze räder, gap ehr für lange, alles was mit drehungen dabei is natürlich das kurze besser. und n kurzes geht besser aufs HR.

Schuhgröße (sofern die frage echt ernstgemeint is) macht nix. außer du stößt mim fuß dann schon an der bremse an. dann brauchst du im falle eines Fulldisc längere kettenstreben =)


----------



## dane08 (23. März 2007)

short 990
long 1020


----------



## locdog (23. März 2007)

ich fahr kein mod sondern ein stock aber ich bin 183 und fuhle mich auf einen long viel besser.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (23. März 2007)

long!!!

;-)

gruß sebo


----------



## isah (24. März 2007)

Ich bin 1.87 cm und fahr ein 1000 mm WB bike, davor/nebenbei ein Monty mit 990 mm, beides Top. Ich wuerde immer short nehmen, einfach weil imho ohne bunnyhop einfach was fehlt .. speziell am 20", wo man sowieso schon nicht effektiv tippen kann. Auch am 26" ist denke ich 1065-75 ein guter Radstand.


----------



## Eisbein (24. März 2007)

short, mach einfach mehr spass.


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (24. März 2007)

Musst halt selber entscheiden was du lieber für Techniken fährst. Schevron hat ja schon gesagt wasentsprechend bsser ist. Ich fahr auch lieber kurz. 1,70 m Radstand 1040mm 26". Mit kurzen Rädern kann man viel mehr Spielelein machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. März 2007)

Suche erfahrungen zu den ZHI rahmen.fÃ¼r den preis von 235â¬ kann man ja nichts sagen,aber wieso fÃ¤hrt die keiner,bzw. sind die Ã¼berhaupt zu gebrauchen?
MfG Martin


----------



## trialsrider (26. März 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Suche erfahrungen zu den ZHI rahmen.fÃ¼r den preis von 235Â kann man ja nichts sagen,aber wieso fÃ¤hrt die keiner,bzw. sind die Ã¼berhaupt zu gebrauchen?
> MfG Martin



jo denke die sind super! halt so wie der Rest von Deng! is glaub ich die gleiche Schmiede wie die Deng rÃ¤der (gehÃ¶rt aber net Deng) ...fahren tut die nur keiner weils sie net beim Jan gibt!


----------



## robs (26. März 2007)

Da ist was dran  

Ich glaube wenn mein Boa mal den Geist aufgibt wäre Zhi in der engeren Auswahl, schon allein wegen des Preises.


Und dann auch noch full disc option... echt nicht übel.


----------



## luckygambler (26. März 2007)

hi leute
habe mit meinem freilauf vorne probleme. der knackt immer beim trampeln.
habe den mal abgebaut und es hat sich gezeigt, dass der spiel hatte weil er nicht mehr festgedreht war. nach dem festdrehen lief er wieder komplett ruhig... für ca. 40 minuten  
denke er wird sich jedes mal wieder lockern wenn ich ihn einfach nur fest drehe.
wer kennt das problem und/oder weiss ne lösung?
gruss chris


----------



## Eisbein (26. März 2007)

loctite heist die lösung (ist nen schraubensicherungskleber)


----------



## Trialmaniax (26. März 2007)

Lockring auf, Locktite(Schraubensicherung) drauf aufs Gewinde vom Lockring, und dann mit nem Vorstecher oder so in diese Vertiefung und mitm Hammer ordentlich zuwamsen. Dann hält das


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. März 2007)

nix locktite.lass dir von einem fachmann 2 winzig kleine schweiÃpunkte,auf der grenze lockring/abziehverzahnugskÃ¶rper,machen.wenn du den warten willst,feil die punkte weg,und fertig.da dreht sich dann nicht mehr,was sich nicht drehen soll
MfG


----------



## jockie (26. März 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> nix locktite.lass dir von einem fachmann 2 winzig kleine schweiÃpunkte,auf der grenze lockring/abziehverzahnugskÃ¶rper,machen.wenn du den warten willst,feil die punkte weg,und fertig.da dreht sich dann nicht mehr,was sich nicht drehen soll


Der Mann hat noch nichtmal erwÃ¤hnt, welchen Freilauf er drauf hat, und du empfiehlst gleich die Holzhammermethode?! Werd du spÃ¤ter bitte nicht Zahnarzt, ja?!


----------



## luckygambler (26. März 2007)

weiss selber nicht genau welchen freilauf ich da hab. aber die schweissmethode klingt verlässlich. schade nur, dass die dauernd aufgehen. liegt das wohl an dem grossen drehmoment, dass beim pedalkick auf den antrieb wirkt? kann ja schlecht von konstruktion aus so fehlerhaft sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (26. März 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> weiss selber nicht genau welchen freilauf ich da hab. aber die schweissmethode klingt verlässlich. schade nur, dass die dauernd aufgehen. liegt das wohl an dem grossen drehmoment, dass beim pedalkick auf den antrieb wirkt? kann ja schlecht von konstruktion aus so fehlerhaft sein...


Die Freiläufe sind nicht dafür gedacht um vorne an der Kurbel benutzt zu werden. Wenn man den Freilauf hinten auf die Nabe schraubt, wird er nie aufgehen.
Schraubensicherung oder Sekundenkleber ist das beste. Und Du kannst den Freilauf dann immer noch öffnen, falls es mal nötig ist.
Vorher nicht vergessen, die Gewinde zu entfetten, sonst bringt das ganze nichts.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. März 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Der Mann hat noch nichtmal erwÃ¤hnt, welchen Freilauf er drauf hat, und du empfiehlst gleich die Holzhammermethode?! Werd du spÃ¤ter bitte nicht Zahnarzt, ja?!



1.bei nem eno wÃ¼rd ichs nicht riskieren,aber bei nem ACS hab ichs selber auch mit 2 punkten verschweiÃt.
2.wo ist fÃ¼r den freilauf der unterscheid ob er vorne oder hinten verbaut ist?also in sachen selbst Ã¶ffnen.als ich meinen ACS noch fuhr,dachte ich ich hab nen suizid-freilauf,weil der sich jede halbe stunde extrem lockerte,bis er lauter knackte als meine hs 33...
3.wieso zahnarzt?ich werd frauenarzt


----------



## luckygambler (26. März 2007)

aha! soll ich also das dingen aufschrauben, nochmal säubern.. einschmieren. .das gewinde entfetten, dan nvon innen bekleben und dann zudrehen? 
kann man das nicht von aussen irgendwie fixieren?


----------



## trialsrider (26. März 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:
			
		

> 3.wieso zahnarzt?ich werd frauenarzt



da mÃ¼ssteste mal ne Frau finden die sich von dir anfassen lassen wÃ¼rde! 


@luckygambler: doch klar kannste von auÃen fixieren nimm etwas angelschnur und wickel die halbfest
um kurbel rahmen und halt freilauf! das zieht sich dann mit der Zeit fest und hÃ¤lt bombe.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. März 2007)

Ja wenns ein ACS ist,bzw. der nicht so ein extrem wertvoller ist,nehm ihn auseinander,mach ihn sauber,fette ihn,bau ihn zusammen,zieh den lockring schÃ¶n fest und lass dir 2 schweiÃpunkte setzen,aber nicht an den falschen stellen,also z.B. ritzel und lockring 




@Trialsrider:Tierarzt?Orologe?......


----------



## ecols (26. März 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> 1.bei nem eno wÃ¼rd ichs nicht riskieren,aber bei nem ACS hab ichs selber auch mit 2 punkten verschweiÃt.
> 2.wo ist fÃ¼r den freilauf der unterscheid ob er vorne oder hinten verbaut ist?also in sachen selbst Ã¶ffnen.als ich meinen ACS noch fuhr,dachte ich ich hab nen suizid-freilauf,weil der sich jede halbe stunde extrem lockerte,bis er lauter knackte als meine hs 33...
> 3.wieso zahnarzt?ich werd frauenarzt



der freilauf schraubt sich beim rollen auf.. je hÃ¶her die kettenspannung desto extremer tritt dieses phÃ¤nomen auf.. 
er schraubt sich hinten nciht auf weil er da andersrum montiert ist und die kette beim rollen den verschlussring "zu" schraubt.. vorne is es eben genau anders rum.. deshalb hat der tensile freilauf das gewinde ja auch andersrum.. (trialspezifisch halt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. März 2007)

Ok ist logisch,manchmal Ã¼berseh ich das NaheliegensteDanke


----------



## Vermi (27. März 2007)

Ich hab mal ne Frage an LEVELBOSS. Du fährtst doch das 26" TOXSIN. Sag mal wie lässt sich das Teil so fahren (stabilität, risse, dellen usw.)? Ich denk gerade über so ein Teil nach.


----------



## trialsrider (27. März 2007)

Vermi schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage an LEVELBOSS. Du fährtst doch das 26" TOXSIN. Sag mal wie lässt sich das Teil so fahren (stabilität, risse, dellen usw.)? Ich denk gerade über so ein Teil nach.



Levelboss= Toxsin Teamfahrer was wird der dir wohl über Toxsin sagen?

Ne aber wenn man relativ groß ist und auf niedrige tretlager bzw Wettkampffähige Bikes steht ist es ganz geil, und halten tuts auch janz jut.


----------



## Eisbein (27. März 2007)

ich kann dazu nur eins sagen, draufstellen los fahren und spass haben. Bin sein mal gefahren und ich bin mit dem fast 8cm längeren rad gleich prima klargekommen. 
Achja, Bernhard mehl hast so ein ding kaputt gemacht, der alte schranzer. Ist am tretlager gerissen.
aber erst nach na langen zeit.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (27. März 2007)

Mit welchem Ritzel wurden bessere Erfahrungen gemacht?
Welches feststehendes Schraubritzel (18 Zähne) taugt mehr, das Echo oder das Try All?

Danke. Luke


----------



## Fabi (27. März 2007)

Weder noch.
Probier' mal das Plazmatic.


----------



## jockie (28. März 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Wenn es hier schon mal um Ketten geht.
> 
> Schadow Interlockchain V2 (neue version):
> 
> Eine der besten Ketten die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. Ist mir ihrem Preis von 36 oder so zwar teurer als die normalen Ketten aber der Preis ist wenn man die Quali betrachtet gerechtfertig. Bin einen Tag lang die normale Halflinkkette von Highlander gefahren die auch noch unter Namen wie Eastern oder Salt( Preis 19) vertrieben wird und nach einem Tag fahren waren bei mir alle Glieder steif und die Kette hat sich derbe gelängt. Die Shadow fahr ich jetzt schon nen Monat und dort is nix steif und auch nix abzusehn das da was steif wird , gelängt hat sie sich kaum. Die Kette hat sehr lange Nietstifte und brauch damit nicht mit nem Rohloffnieter vernietet werden. Außerdem hat sie eine Bruchlast die höher ist als die der breiten KMC Coolchain und zwar über 1.400kg Bruchlast und das bei einem Gewicht welches der KMC Coolchain entspricht.



Habe gerade das selbe Problem mit der Salt-Kette und die fliegt jetzt raus. Die ist der allerletzte Rotz und selbst mit viel Zeit und zwei Zangen kriegt man die dutzenden steifen Glieder nicht mehr wirklich zur Kooperation überredet.
Bist du nach weiteren anderthalb Monaten immer noch so zufrieden mit der Kette?


----------



## Eisbein (28. März 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Habe gerade das selbe Problem mit der Salt-Kette und die fliegt jetzt raus. Die ist der allerletzte Rotz und selbst mit viel Zeit und zwei Zangen kriegt man die dutzenden steifen Glieder nicht mehr wirklich zur Kooperation überredet.
> Bist du nach weiteren anderthalb Monaten immer noch so zufrieden mit der Kette?



steife glieder in so einer neuen kette? ich werde mir wohl nie solche ketten kaufen. ich bin 2jahre (aber nicht 2 jahre trial sondern nur 5monate) ne billlige schlatungs kette gefahren, alle 4-6wochen mal WD40 rein, und nie probleme mit gehabt.


----------



## jockie (28. März 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> steife glieder in so einer neuen kette? ich werde mir wohl nie solche ketten kaufen. ich bin 2jahre (aber nicht 2 jahre trial sondern nur 5monate) ne billlige schlatungs kette gefahren, alle 4-6wochen mal WD40 rein, und nie probleme mit gehabt.


...lies nochmal ;-) Es geht nicht um das Konzept der Halbgliedketten sondern um die konkrete Implementierung der jeweiligen Firmen. Scheinbar taugt Nils' Kette, die von Salt hingegen überhaupt nicht. Meine Kette habe ich seit Oktober an der SS-Fortbewegungsschlurre in Benutzung gehabt und sie hat kaum Wasser und Dreck gesehen, geschmiert war sie auch vernünftig. Quasi die schlechteste Kette, die ich je hatte.


----------



## Eisbein (28. März 2007)

ich meinte das auch eher algemien. hätte dich vll. nicht zitieren sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (2. April 2007)

will mein bike verkaufen es ist ein 221pro 06 mit fogenden umbauten:
Echo laufräder 3 monate alt
RB Hebel 4 monate alt
Try all oversize riser Lenker 4 monate alt
Try all N.U.C Vorbau 2 monate alt 
echo lite disk gabel 2 monate alt
Try all sticky VR+HR
monty freilauf (72 einrastpunkte)

ich fahre das rad seit ende der sommerferien es wurde aber afgrund meines schweren SHTs  nicht so viel gefahren.Es hat ein paar kratzer aber nichts tiefes .Kettenstreben und unterrohr sind unversehrt.Ich würde sagen der rahmen wurde mit meinen 65 kg nicht stark belastet.

was würdet ihr für einen preis vorschlagen?


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (2. April 2007)

So mal meine Erfahrung mit dem Echo V-Brake Booster... Mistding !
Das Ding ist total sinnlos, da kann man auch ohne fahren  

Welche v-brakes könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?


----------



## Eisbein (2. April 2007)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:


> So mal meine Erfahrung mit dem Echo V-Brake Booster... Mistding !
> Das Ding ist total sinnlos, da kann man auch ohne fahren
> 
> Welche v-brakes könnt ihr mir empfehlen ?



shimano LX 07
und sicherlich auch avid, aber die bin ich noch nicht gefahren


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (2. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> shimano LX 07
> und sicherlich auch avid, aber die bin ich noch nicht gefahren



Danke ! Ich entscheid mich auch schon grad zwischen den beiden !
Was taugt der Salsa Carbon Booster, was hat der für ne Lochgröße, weißt das jemand? Danke schon mal


----------



## Monty98 (3. April 2007)

*Echo Lite 06 20" Gabel (die leichte):*

Also ich fahr sie jetzt ein Jahr und hab sie so um ca. 80â¬ gekauft.
Also sie ist RICHTIG leicht und die ersten paar Monate extrem steif. Mittlerweile flext sie und wird demnÃ¤chst ausgetauscht gegen ihren (leider schweren) Nachfolger. Die QualitÃ¤t ist wie ich finde Ã¼berdurschnittlich gut. Dicke Disc-Aufnahmen und recht nette Verarbeitung. Die Gabel hat sehr viel Mitgemacht: Viel Gaps auf VR oder Treter aufs VR. Und sie hatte gut 80kg zu tragen. In dem letzten Jahr hatte ich nie Probleme mit der Gabel und bin voll zufrieden. Und ich schreib das ganze hier weil ich gerade von einer sehr gelungen Session (leider alleine ) zurÃ¼ck bin und sehr zufrieden bin.
Also...lieber Echo Lite als Echo Team/Gu Gabeln kaufen.

Und zum Thema Schaft: Der ist geschweiÃt und hÃ¤lt ausgezeichnet. Im englischen Forum sieht man viele von der Sorte gebrochen...naja...

Manu


----------



## Eisbein (3. April 2007)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:


> Danke ! Ich entscheid mich auch schon grad zwischen den beiden !
> Was taugt der Salsa Carbon Booster, was hat der für ne Lochgröße, weißt das jemand? Danke schon mal


also ich bin meine LX jetzt ca. 20min mit frischen cousts gefahren ne leichte scharfe flexung, dazu noch odyssey linear slicks. Def die beste bremse die ich je hatte und auch mit einer der besten die ich jeh gefahren bin, wenn da noch nen XTR hebel ran käme perfekt.

und sie ist *leise*


Mal ne frage: ISt jem. von euch schon mal maxxis in 2,35" am HR gefahren? der wäre dann bei mir wohl nur für natur (und wettkampf) und natürlich in 42a


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. April 2007)

Monty98 schrieb:


> *Echo Lite 06 20" Gabel (die leichte):*
> 
> Also ich fahr sie jetzt ein Jahr und hab sie so um ca. 80 gekauft.
> Also sie ist RICHTIG leicht und die ersten paar Monate extrem steif. Mittlerweile flext sie und wird demnächst ausgetauscht gegen ihren (leider schweren) Nachfolger. Die Qualität ist wie ich finde überdurschnittlich gut. Dicke Disc-Aufnahmen und recht nette Verarbeitung. Die Gabel hat sehr viel Mitgemacht: Viel Gaps auf VR oder Treter aufs VR. Und sie hatte gut 80kg zu tragen. In dem letzten Jahr hatte ich nie Probleme mit der Gabel und bin voll zufrieden. Und ich schreib das ganze hier weil ich gerade von einer sehr gelungen Session (leider alleine ) zurück bin und sehr zufrieden bin.
> ...



Ich fahr die gleiche Gabel bloß halt in silber. Das Teil hält bei mir schon ewig. Ich würde mir nie so ne schwere GU oder Echogabel reinhaun weils echt unnötiges Gewicht ist. Aber wenn man sich mal so umkuckt gibt es kaum noch eine 20" Gabel die unter 800g wiegt. Das geht ja bald auf die 1kg Grenze zu. Naja bleibt  nur noch Monty oder Koxx übrig wenn man was leichtes will. Ik würde mir im Fall eines Bruchs die ZHI Gabel für 60 holen. Die is leicht und billig und genauso wie die alten Echogabeln gemacht


----------



## killa007 (4. April 2007)

Hey,
hat irgendeiner Erfahrung mit der Magura FUN Nabe?
Sperrklinken?Lautes knattern oder soo...???

Gruß ,Killa007


----------



## Eisbein (5. April 2007)

wo kauf ich am günstigsten die KMC coolchain, meine gab heute den geist auf. 
@luke ich bin morgen also nicht am start es sei denn jem. von euch hat noch irgenteine kette.
passt die durch nen deore schaltwerk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (5. April 2007)

http://www.singlespeedshop.de oda echo halt kommt drauf an obde SS fährst


----------



## Trialmaniax (5. April 2007)

mach einfach paar unterlegscheiben zwischen die rollen und den käfig, dann passst auch die breite kette durch.jeder gute bmx laden hat die cool chain rumliegen, und davon gibts in der hauptstadt sicher genug


----------



## trial-king (8. April 2007)

Hi, mein Steuersatz ist kaputt. Und ich wollte mir einen von Chris King holen, aber ich hab gehört das es da oft probleme gibt. Hat hier jmd erfahrung mit einem???


MFG 

TK


----------



## Eisbein (8. April 2007)

trial-king schrieb:


> Hi, mein Steuersatz ist kaputt. Und ich wollte mir einen von Chris King holen, aber ich hab gehört das es da oft probleme gibt. Hat hier jmd erfahrung mit einem???
> 
> 
> MFG
> ...


waahhh du fährst wieder


----------



## MSC-Trialer (8. April 2007)

trial-king schrieb:


> Hi, mein Steuersatz ist kaputt. Und ich wollte mir einen von Chris King holen, aber ich hab gehört das es da oft probleme gibt. Hat hier jmd erfahrung mit einem???
> 
> 
> MFG
> ...



King is rotz, hatte auch mal einen und nach nem Monat warn die Lager im Arsch. Bei dem Teil muss alles genau plan sein damit die Lager net kaputt gehn sprich Gabel, Steuerohr, Vorbau und das wird im von Anfang an nie der Fall sein weil die Chinaspacken keine Qualitätskontrolle kennen. Hau dir irgend ne andere bezahlbare Krücke von Steuersatz rein, die reicht aus. FSA Orbit könnte man empfehlen.


----------



## trial-king (8. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> waahhh du fährst wieder



Jaaaa... darf 3mal die Woche und dann so ca 1-2 std  

Die Krankengymanstin sagt TRIAL ist GEIL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (8. April 2007)

trial-king schrieb:


> Jaaaa... darf 3mal die Woche und dann so ca 1-2 std
> 
> Die Krankengymanstin sagt TRIAL ist GEIL



na dann. es ist dann ja quasi ein zwang


----------



## dane08 (9. April 2007)

will mein bike verkaufen es ist ein 221pro 06 mit fogenden umbauten:
Echo laufräder 3 monate alt
RB Hebel 4 monate alt
Try all oversize riser Lenker 4 monate alt
Try all N.U.C Vorbau 2 monate alt 
echo lite disk gabel 2 monate alt
Try all sticky VR+HR
monty freilauf (72 einrastpunkte)

ich fahre das rad seit ende der sommerferien es wurde aber afgrund meines schweren SHTs  nicht so viel gefahren.Es hat ein paar kratzer aber nichts tiefes .Kettenstreben und unterrohr sind unversehrt.Ich würde sagen der rahmen wurde mit meinen 65 kg nicht stark belastet.

was würdet ihr für einen preis vorschlagen?


----------



## LauraPalmer (9. April 2007)

trial-king schrieb:


> Hi, mein Steuersatz ist kaputt. Und ich wollte mir einen von Chris King holen, aber ich hab gehört das es da oft probleme gibt. Hat hier jmd erfahrung mit einem???
> 
> 
> MFG
> ...



Hallo!

der King-Steuersatz ist absolut genial - lass Dir da nix einreden; sehr leicht und trotzdem haltbar; wenn er trotzdem mal kaputt geht - 10 Jahre Garantie - und Garantie ist bei chris king nicht blos eine temporäre Verlängerung der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung (mit Beweislastumkehr nach 6 Monaten etc), sondern die garantieren wirklich für ihr Produkt; brauchen tut man ihn nicht, aber wenn Du gut 100 euro übrig hast, dann kauf ihn Dir - ist wie ein kleines Schmuckstück für das Allerheiligste Deiner Freundin; 

wennst willst kannst von mir einen gebrauchten haben - ist allerdings in Gold(stammt noch aus meiner "Porno" Zeit)...


----------



## trial-king (9. April 2007)

wimmeretz schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> der King-Steuersatz ist absolut genial - lass Dir da nix einreden; sehr leicht und trotzdem haltbar; wenn er trotzdem mal kaputt geht - 10 Jahre Garantie - und Garantie ist bei chris king nicht blos eine temporäre Verlängerung der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung (mit Beweislastumkehr nach 6 Monaten etc), sondern die garantieren wirklich für ihr Produkt; brauchen tut man ihn nicht, aber wenn Du gut 100 euro übrig hast, dann kauf ihn Dir - ist wie ein kleines Schmuckstück für das Allerheiligste Deiner Freundin;
> 
> wennst willst kannst von mir einen gebrauchten haben - ist allerdings in Gold(stammt noch aus meiner "Porno" Zeit)...



Hi, danke für deine Antwort. Stimmt auf die Garantie kann man immer zu greifen, aber hast du schon mal einen gesehen der damit probelme hatte? Nein danke wird man dann einen neuen in grün kaufen, passend zu meinen CK Naben  


MFG 

TK


----------



## LauraPalmer (9. April 2007)

ja mach das und zwar am besten bei www.aspirevelotech.com 
der Service bei denen ist unschlagbar und die Preise sind auch super;

kleines Bsp: hatte meine Achse gebrochen(ck-Nabe) und Ihnen das per mail mitgeteilt und wollte mich eigentlich mal nur nach der Abwicklung bzgl Garantie erkundigen; das Rückmail lautete ca so: Don't worry Gerhard, your axle is under way; die haben mir dann die Achse via priority-mail gesendet und trotz meiner Anfrage musste ich ihnen nicht mal die defekte Achse zuschicken.


----------



## luckygambler (9. April 2007)

kÃ¶nnte dir einen neuen chris king in silber fÃ¼r 100â¬ besorgen...


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (10. April 2007)

WEiß jemand welche Größe die Viznippel haben ?


----------



## trial-king (10. April 2007)

Danke Wimmeretz für deine Hilfe, aber ich hab nen Kollegen der mir den CK besorgen kann. Ich hoffe das es auch ohne Komplikationen klappt... 

@Luckygambler: nein danke... 

MFG

TK


----------



## Eisbein (10. April 2007)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:


> WEiß jemand welche Größe die Viznippel haben ?



sieht nach 14mm aus. warum grade ViZ nippel? was kosten die eigentl?


----------



## trial-king (10. April 2007)

Hi, ich würde mir gerne einen neuen Rahmen zu legen, aber bitte mit niedrigerem Trettlager! Und ich bin 1,80m groß, ich möchte wegen meiner Erkrankung gerade auf meinem Bike stehen (Ohne Katzenrücken)! Kann mir da jmd helfen?

MFG

TK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial-Jüngling (10. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> sieht nach 14mm aus. warum grade ViZ nippel? was kosten die eigentl?



Danke schön, aber ich mein die Größe, die man für die Nippelspanner braucht ...


----------



## KermitB4 (11. April 2007)

müsst ein 3,2er sein. Ist zumindest bei mir so.

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (11. April 2007)

die schwarzen spookeys passen. bekommste in jedem fahrradladen. sind aus plastik und rund.
@ tk 


 aber da steh ich aufm HR. mein tretlager ist -15 glaub ich


----------



## herijemine (11. April 2007)

Hi,
ich möchte mir ein paar Schienbeinschoner kaufen (ohne Knie).
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht, bzw. welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## luckygambler (11. April 2007)

ich hab mir fussballschoner von nike gekauft. habe die günstigsten für 10 genommen. die sehen schick aus und halten am bein. im knöchelbereich sind sie sogar verstärkt...
für 15 gibts die auch noch in eleganter... 
gruss chris


----------



## Eisbein (11. April 2007)

herijemine schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich möchte mir ein paar Schienbeinschoner kaufen (ohne Knie).
> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht, bzw. welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen?



hi du. ja würde dir da zu den Fuse beim Trialmarkt raten oder die RB design die habe ich. dein rad schon da?


----------



## fahrbereit (14. April 2007)

Guten Tag

Mein Anliegen richtet sich an die Jungs mit Federgabel.

Welche habt ihr bereits ausbrobiert, was hat funktioniert, sich bewährt.

Federweg um 80mm und eine Zugstufe wird favorisiert. Luft- oder Stahlfeder ist wurscht, aber sie muss neu erhältlich  sein.
Die Gabel soll in ein Monty 230 Urban 26" und bedarf Cantisockel. (unten in dem link, der Gabelschaft ist 1 1/8")
Der Fahrer ist Trialanfänger, nicht sonderlich schwer und nutzt das Rad auch zum Geländefahren auf gebauten Rampen und Hindernissen.

Preis - ganz klar - so günstig wie möglich.

Danke


----------



## trialsrider (14. April 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> 
> Mein Anliegen richtet sich an die Jungs mit Federgabel.
> 
> ...



Marzocchi MX Comp-- ETA wie Ryan Leech sie fährt! funzt wunderbar, war seeeehr zufrieden mit dem Teil! Bin vorher Marzocchi Z2 Bam gefahren aber da sind mir immer die auswechselbaren Brücken gebrochen!  hab noch eine kaum benutzte hier rumliegen (MX COMP) übern Preis könnte man ja mal reden! Fotos kann ich dann auch mal schicken!


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (16. April 2007)

Hallo Leute !!!
Ma ne Frage, wenn ich was beim Jan gekauft hab und es wieder zurückgeben möchte, krieg ich da mein Geld zurück oder bekomm ich nur nen Gutschein ?

Kann ich den 74Kingz Spanner auch mit nem Freilaufritzel hinten fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (16. April 2007)

Du wirst denke ich eine Gutschrift bekommen. So ist es zumindest üblich. Aber man braucht ja immer mal wieder irgendein teil und dann löst du ihn halt ein. 

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (16. April 2007)

@ fahrbereit ich bin ne manitou axel gefahren, die mit ner harten feder wäre in ordnung, zug und druckstufe sind extern einstellbar.


----------



## fahrbereit (16. April 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> @ fahrbereit ich bin ne manitou axel gefahren, die mit ner harten feder wäre in ordnung, zug und druckstufe sind extern einstellbar.



Hallo

Wie lange bist du die Gabel gefahren? Ist der Gesamteindruck soweit zufriedenstellend gewesen?


----------



## Eisbein (16. April 2007)

puh ich bin die gabel so 3monate vll. gefahren. ja eindruck ist schon okay. aber habs nie geschafft mir ne harte feder zuzulegen deswegen war mir die ein wenig zu weich (damals wog ich so um die 80 kg)


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (19. April 2007)

ich hab nen problem und zwar will ich meinen gang leichter machen. und da ist die frage, da ich ja hinten eine freilaufnarbe (XT )fahre und vorne normale deore kurbel habe (die starr sind), ob man sich vorne freilauf kurbeln kaufen kann und seine freilaufnarbe irgendwie zu einer starren naben umbauen kann?

danke schon ma für eure antworten


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (19. April 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> ich hab nen problem und zwar will ich meinen gang leichter machen. und da ist die frage, da ich ja hinten eine freilaufnarbe (XT )fahre und vorne normale deore kurbel habe (die starr sind), ob man sich vorne freilauf kurbeln kaufen kann und seine freilaufnarbe irgendwie zu einer starren naben umbauen kann?
> 
> danke schon ma für eure antworten



Es gäbe eine Möglichkeit, die ich ma bei hst-trialer gesehen hab... er aber Löcher in seiner Kassette...
Also du machst das ganze mit Kabelbinder an den Speichen fest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (20. April 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> ich hab nen problem und zwar will ich meinen gang leichter machen. und da ist die frage, da ich ja hinten eine freilaufnarbe (XT )fahre und vorne normale deore kurbel habe (die starr sind), ob man sich vorne freilauf kurbeln kaufen kann und seine freilaufnarbe irgendwie zu einer starren naben umbauen kann?
> 
> danke schon ma für eure antworten


NABE
Mach hinten einfach ein größeres Ritzel dran.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (20. April 2007)

Levelboss schrieb:


> NABE
> Mach hinten einfach ein größeres Ritzel dran.



ja das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt  nur meine frage wa ja ob man die nabe starr machen kann


----------



## Schevron (20. April 2007)

hier mein erster Erfahrungsbericht mit meinen neuen Hope Carbonhebeln.

GENIAL!!!
ich denke für alle die noch die alten Hopes haben eine lohnende Investition. Liegt wesentlich besser in der "hand" bzw finger.
und man spart gewicht. Außerdem is die Optik echt super. ich poste in den nächsten Tagen mal noch n Bild. Und im Winter bekommt man net so schnell kalte finger wie mit dem alu hebel.

Fazit: für alle alten Hopes ne überlegenswerte Investition. Für die neuen Hopes nicht zwingend notwendig, aber ein nettes Accessoire.


PS. Das der hebel bißl kürzer is als der alte merkt man kein bißchen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. April 2007)

so,wurde 10000 mal durchgekaut,aber es gibt ja mittlerweile schon wider so viele neue(z.B.echo):
ich brauche einen gÃ¼nstigen freilauf,welcher aber auch ansatzweise robust ist.
mein XT freilauf kapituliert fast auf den tag genau immer alle 2 wochen vor meinem tÃ¤glichen training
da ich aber schÃ¼ler bin,kann ich mir nicht einfach einen batzen geld aus dem hinterteil ziehen und damit dann ein neues part kaufen.
muss also relativ gÃ¼nstig sein,aber sollte sich nicht gerade auf ACS eben befinden,was nicht meint das ich den ACS schlecht finde,aber er ist mir etwas ungenau.
dadurch ist mir schon der tensile aufgefallen(70â¬),aber ich hab schon oft was von zerfetzten gehÃ¶rt
ich stelle diese frage auf die gefahr hin,das gleich wider user ankommen und meinen"och neeee,nicht schon wider!"aber der ein oder andere wird auch seinen nutzen daraus ziehen.
Setup:
1. mÃ¶glichkeit:habe eine echogarnitur mit aufnahme fÃ¼r einen freilauf+eine mit kabelbindern starr zu machende nabe
2.shimano garnitur mit einem 22iger ritzel und rockring+bald eine echonabe fÃ¼r freilaufaufnahme.

wÃ¼rde bei 2. dann 22:18 ergeben,ob mir das liegen wird ist dann auch noch eine frage,aber ich werde mich ggf. dran gewÃ¶hnen.

danke schonmal,wÃ¤re auch fÃ¼r gebrauchte freillÃ¤ufe eurer seits offen


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (29. April 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> so,wurde 10000 mal durchgekaut,aber es gibt ja mittlerweile schon wider so viele neue(z.B.echo):
> ich brauche einen gÃ¼nstigen freilauf,welcher aber auch ansatzweise robust ist.
> mein XT freilauf kapituliert fast auf den tag genau immer alle 2 wochen vor meinem tÃ¤glichen training
> da ich aber schÃ¼ler bin,kann ich mir nicht einfach einen batzen geld aus dem hinterteil ziehen und damit dann ein neues part kaufen.
> ...



Ich habe auc die 2. MÃ¶glichkeit an meinem Bike. Das Problem bei mir war, dass die Kettenlinie nicht gerade war.( Tretlagerbreite: 126 mm ) Dadurch hat sich Ã¶fters die Kette zwischen Kettenblatt und Rockring verklemmt. Wie gesagt, das war halt mein problem. auÃerdem bei dem Echfreilauf wird die Kettenlinie noch nunsauberer als beim Tryall.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. April 2007)

hm joa,aber des wird man auch i.-wie austarieren kÃ¶nne.
weiÃ einer was vom monty,bzw. wann der wider lieferbar ist?


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. April 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> hm joa,aber des wird man auch i.-wie austarieren kÃ¶nne.
> weiÃ einer was vom monty,bzw. wann der wider lieferbar ist?




Monty-bikes.de


> ...leider erst wieder im Mai lieferbar.


----------



## trialsrider (30. April 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> hm joa,aber des wird man auch i.-wie austarieren kÃ¶nne.
> weiÃ einer was vom monty,bzw. wann der wider lieferbar ist?



bei www.trialparts.lv gibts ab ende dieser woche den Monty Freilauf fÃ¼r 50Â.
und viele andere neue sachen sind im lager!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. April 2007)

k,10â¬ teurer...
aber wenn ders wert ist,sind immernoch 20 weniger als tensile=)


----------



## Trialside (1. Mai 2007)

Hi schaut doch mal beim Krumbiegel (www.biketrial-germany.de) auf der Site vorbei, da ist der Freilauf sofort lieferbar. Ich fahr ihn selbst und bin zufrieden damit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Mai 2007)

so,habs geschafft,dank dir
zitat von biketrialgermany:
...Das *letzte* Ritzel wird in den nÃ¤chsten zwei Tagen bei Dir sein...

man,ich hab aber auch schwein


----------



## Trialside (2. Mai 2007)

Jo kein ding. Freut mich dass du noch eins abbekommen hast .


----------



## Schevron (2. Mai 2007)

ich kann den monty freilauf auch nur empfehlen. Günstig, gute rasterung und hat bei mir wenns hoch kommt einmal geknackt und ist noch nie durchgerutscht. Fahre in seit Weihnachten


----------



## Trialside (2. Mai 2007)

Jo ich hab ihn mir auch aus diesen Gründen geholt und zusätzlich noch wegen dem meiner Meinung nach unschlagbaren Preis/Leistungsverhältnis...


----------



## dane08 (8. Mai 2007)

kann man eigentlich den rb disk hebel (also nur den hebel nicht den kolben usw.)
an den hopetrial bremsgriff bauen?


----------



## KermitB4 (9. Mai 2007)

nein kann man nicht, der RB hebel ist nur für Mineralöl geeignet und nicht für Bremsflüssigkeit - die zerfrisst die dichtungen.

MFG


----------



## dane08 (9. Mai 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> kann man eigentlich den rb disk hebel (also nur den hebel nicht den kolben usw.)....


das mit der bremsflüssigkeit weis ich, ich mein nur den hebel(bei nem roten griff  das rote teil)
also die frage ist immernoch offen gehts oder gehts net?würd mich über antworten oder umbauideen freuen


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (9. Mai 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> das mit der bremsflüssigkeit weis ich, ich mein nur den hebel(bei nem roten griff  das rote teil)
> also die frage ist immernoch offen gehts oder gehts net?würd mich über antworten oder umbauideen freuen



jo das geht... manche fahren ne Hope mit dem Griff, aber dadurch wird der Druckpunkt schwammiger.

Mal ne andere Frag: Hat jemand von euch Knick-Senk-Plattfuß und fährt unter höllischen Schmerzen in den Füßen rum. Kennt das jemand ?


----------



## Eisbein (9. Mai 2007)

scmerzen in den füßen ja, das andere nicht,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (9. Mai 2007)

gibs da nich so einlagen für die schuhe?


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. Mai 2007)

Trial-Jüngling schrieb:


> jo das geht... manche fahren ne Hope mit dem Griff, aber dadurch wird der Druckpunkt schwammiger.
> 
> Mal ne andere Frag: Hat jemand von euch Knick-Senk-Plattfuß und fährt unter höllischen Schmerzen in den Füßen rum. Kennt das jemand ?



Knick-Senk-Plattfuß, so ein scei$$ wort.  
ich hab genau das, und hab auch ab und zu schmerzen in den füßen. mal hab ich das, mal nicht. einfach viel trinken, und komischerweise gehts dann


----------



## AxLpAc (9. Mai 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> ...einfach viel trinken, und komischerweise gehts dann



Alkohol ist keine Lösung Clemi


----------



## t-time1991 (10. Mai 2007)

hi wollte ma fragen ob ihr eher gute oder schlechte erfahrung habt mit den eloxierten hs33 hebeln beim jan?? meiner hat sich gestern verabschiedet und das tpa rädchen auch soll ich da das normale von magura holen oder wäre eins von 74kings da besser investiert??? mfg maX


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. Mai 2007)

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand auskunft geben ob die Floating Scheiben von Hope auch denn Trial einsatz überlegen.
Wäre auch nicht schlecht wenn jemand die Max. zugelassene Scheiben größe für die Gabeln kennt. (Echo,Koxx)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Mai 2007)

160-185mm ist ideal,grÃ¶Ãer dÃ¼rfte nur schaden.
die floating disc ist klasse,Ã¼berhaupt kein fading,halten bombenfest und sehen sexy aus
Ich fahr hinten eine am dirt,und die werden ja eig. nur im FR und Dh bereich eingestzt,also halten die auch trial aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (11. Mai 2007)

> 160-185mm ist ideal,größer dürfte nur schaden.



Unsinn, haengt alles von der Bremse ab. Daniel faehrt ne 203 mm scheibe mit ner bb7, wiegt doppelt so viel wie ich und bei ihm scheint auch alles zu halten. Hab auch bis jetzt noch nicht von vielen Gabeln gehoert die an der Aufnahme gerissen sind..



> die floating disc ist klasse,überhaupt kein fading,halten bombenfest und sehen sexy aus



Super, endlich kein fading mehr..

Marko's (Magura ?) Floating Disc scheint ja zerlegt zu haben, ich wuerde auf jeden Fall ne normale Scheibe nehmen. Und Disc groesse bei ner Hope / bb7 180 mm am 26", bei ner Louise haette ich schon manchmal gerne 210 vorne (26").


----------



## Tretschwein (11. Mai 2007)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> vielleicht kann mir ja jemand auskunft geben ob die Floating Scheiben von Hope auch denn Trial einsatz überlegen.
> Wäre auch nicht schlecht wenn jemand die Max. zugelassene Scheiben größe für die Gabeln kennt. (Echo,Koxx)


Die Nieten leiern mit der Zeit aus und dann wackelt die Bremsscheibe ohne Ende.  So wie Belagsspiel nur 10x schlimmer.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Mai 2007)

Das mit dem ausleiern dachte ich mir schon. 
dann wird es wohl auf einen selbst versuch ankommen


----------



## misanthropia (13. Mai 2007)

spank griffe.
20 teure schraubgriffe die in kombination mit meinem Monty  221 Lenker irgendwie nicht so recht halten wollen. habe keine erklärung dafür.

abhilfe: 2cm breiter tapestreifen auf lenker kleben und dann griffe nochmal drauf. vergrößert durchmesser, klemmung ist somit strammer. sobald die Griffe sitzen, sind sie dann auch ganz akzeptabel. habe sie in weiß, sieht recht stylisch aus, wenn sie auch schnell grau werden. Beine Befürchtungen, dass ich wegen der aluschellen an den Griffenden bedingt durch meine extrem weit äußere griffhaltung schmerzende Hände bekomme, haben sich zum glück nicht bewahrheitet. 
über den verschleiß kann ich nichts sagen, konnte sie wetterbedingt nicht wirklich verschleißend fahren. Der Grip ist aber wirklich super.

Fazit: kein Fehlkauf, aber auch kein Muss. 







CMP Pedal: 
kosten: 13 bei ebay
grip, gut, auch bei nässe, madenschrauben als pins, dadurch leich t austauschbar.

Lagerung: die schlechtesten die ich jemals besessen habe, haben sehr schnell angefangen zu knacken. weiß nicht ob sie sich gelockert haben, selbst wenn, darf das nicht nach einer fahrt passieren

fazit: nichts für empfindliche Menschen oder perfektionisten. Ihren dienst tun sie dennoch, allerdings... naja. vergleichbar mit allem, wellgo magnesium oder nc17, letztere erhalten beime persönliche bestnote


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (13. Mai 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> CMP Pedal:
> kosten: 13 bei ebay
> grip, gut, auch bei nässe, madenschrauben als pins, dadurch leich t austauschbar.
> 
> ...




also ich fahre auch die CMP pedalen und bin damit schon seit 1 jahr zu frieden kann die dinger nur weiter empfehlen


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Mai 2007)

Ich bin sehr Zufrieden mit denn Spank griffen. Aber Billige tuen auch ihren dienst


----------



## Mitchi (18. Mai 2007)

hi leute 
hab im märz mit dem trialen angefangen und hab jetzt scho das gefühl, dass ich meine handgelenke bald wegschmeissen kann. Is das nur am anfang so ???? hab vielleicht mit 26 jahren ein bissi zu spät begonnen mit dem sport!


----------



## Trial-Jüngling (18. Mai 2007)

Gruß, hat jemand ERfahrung mit dem Muddy Carbon Booster ?


----------



## dane08 (18. Mai 2007)

Mitchi schrieb:


> hi leute
> hab im märz mit dem trialen angefangen und hab jetzt scho das gefühl, dass ich meine handgelenke bald wegschmeissen kann. Is das nur am anfang so ???? hab vielleicht mit 26 jahren ein bissi zu spät begonnen mit dem sport!



liegt denk ich eher an der landetechnik und da die mit der zeit besser wird ist das normalerweise nur anfangs so


----------



## Prof.Theo Boll (18. Mai 2007)

hallo mitchi. Du trägst handschuhe, scheinbar nicht die schlechtesten und deine griffe scheinen auch passabel zu sein. Anfangs fährt man gerne mal verkrampft, du musst dich selber beobachten. Desweiteren hat der Montylenker ja eine Kröpfung (?), die solltest du vielleicht weiter nach vorne stellen. Wenn man von der Seite guckt so auf ein uhr, vielleicht hilft das ja. Mit 26 ist man nicht zu alt, ich kenne leute die mit 62 trialen. Manchmal hilft aber auch mal nen tag pause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitchi (18. Mai 2007)

aha werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren ,danke für den tipp mein lenket steht ca auf 11 uhr .


----------



## dane08 (19. Mai 2007)

ich bin mir eifach nicht sicher welches bike ich mir holen soll zur auswahl stehen
20 koxx hydroxx long/short
ich bin 1,84 und wiege 70 kg
mache vorwiegend treter und cousts (war doch das übers vr?)und sachen  vom hr, aber auch gerne mal zwischendurch nen roller oder n 360.
was meint ihr?


----------



## isah (19. Mai 2007)

Ich wuerde 20" immer kurz nehmen. Beim 20" hast du quasi keinen tipper, also waere deine einzige frontal Technik (vom Coust abgesehen..) ein Treter, und der ist um einiges schwieriger zu beherrschen auf hoehen wie 7-8 paletten als ein Bunnyhop.

Beim Sidehop find ich faellt das garnicht so ins Gewicht, beim Gap find ich lang besser.


----------



## dane08 (19. Mai 2007)

7 epals treter krieg ich ja mit dem monty 221pro schon hin am anfang hatte ich auch kontroll probleme aber jetzt klappts einwandfrei deswegen bin ich ja am überlegen ob ich den roller oder eine bessere geo für gaps und sidehops nehm .mit dem roller komm ich nur 6 epals


----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. Mai 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> 7 epals treter krieg ich ja mit dem monty 221pro schon hin am anfang hatte ich auch kontroll probleme aber jetzt klappts einwandfrei deswegen bin ich ja am überlegen ob ich den roller noch brauch .mit dem komm ich nur 6 epals



Entweder du nimmst den Mittelweg also so 1030mm oder halt etwas in der Länge von 1010mm weil für 1,84 ist ein 990mm Radstand wie beim Hydroxx vielleicht etwas zu kurz. Aber wenn man sich den riesen Navrade ankuckt sieht man ja das es auch mit nem kurzen Monty geht  Ik würde aber an deiner Stelle net länger als 1030mm nehmen .


----------



## dane08 (19. Mai 2007)

also eher 1020 also long?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. Mai 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> also eher 1020 also long?



Bei mir hat bisher nie der angegebene Radstand gestimmt. Alle Rahmen die ich hatte wohl gemerkt von Deng hatten nen längeren Radstand als angegeben war. Ik würde dir raten dich bei Tartybikes über die tatsächlichen Radstände zu informieren weil die das Zeug ausmessen. Ich denke das neue Echo Team mit  nem angegebenen Radstand von 1000mm und nen tatsächlichen von 1015mm wäre bestimmt was für dich also bloß mal so als Typ


----------



## dane08 (19. Mai 2007)

hat keine hr disk und das ist eine grundvoraussetzung für mein neues rad


----------



## Schevron (20. Mai 2007)

also das aktuelle 07er Monty TI hat nen 1100er radstand und hat fulldisc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (20. Mai 2007)

1100, cool das wäre das erste 20" was gemütlich ist. 
ich glaub du meinst 1010


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. Mai 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> also das aktuelle 07er Monty TI hat nen 1100er radstand und hat fulldisc



ich glaub bzw. hoffe das du 1010 meinst weil 1100wäre ja n Monty-Vinco Bike^^


----------



## Schevron (21. Mai 2007)

oppala, vertippt: jo ich mein 1010


----------



## raxx1 (21. Mai 2007)

Hi liebe leute........

Ich bin total verzweifelt  

Ich versuche seid monaten einen sidehop nach links hinzukriegen.....
vergeblich.......Egal wie ich mich an die stufe ranstelle ich springe immer so,das ich viel zu nah an der stufe bin,es geht nicht weg(oder ich ziehe das VR auf die stufe..........?
Wie übe ich den sidehop auf meine schlechte seite ?
So langsam raubt mir alleine diese technik den spaß am trialen.......
wenn ich gaaaaaaaaaaaanz selten raufkomme,dann springe ich automatisch aufs HR und springe halben meter nach vorne,also eher einen schrägen pedal kick......

ich weiss nicht was ich noch verändern kann.........ohne den sidehop auf diese seite(gegenüer vom schokofuß)hat man ja leider im trial keine zukunft.........
Ich kann es nicht begreifen wie man das in beide richtungen können soll.....


----------



## curry4king (21. Mai 2007)

Rofl wenn ich das schon wieder lese
sry bin grad bissel schlecht drauf xD

ich fahre jetzt seit fast 2 Jahren seit 1anhalb auf nem richtigen Bike
hmm vor 2 Tagen hab ich angefangen Sidehop auf die falsche seite zu üben
4 Epals sind drin

ich meine wofür bitte brauchst du den jetzt als " Anfänger" korigier mich wenns nisch so is

es bricht keineswegs die Welt zusammen wel er in die andere Seite nisch geht und außerdem wenn du den Sidehop in die andere Seite gut kannst und ordentlich power hinter hast klappt es auch zur schlechten Seite

also LASSES und übe das was dir Spass macht und was du hinkriegst

...hat man im Trial keine zukunft ... das ich nisch lache omg kannst ja mal die fragen die schon ein "bisschen" länger fahren BSXL ewentuell wann er den Sidehop zu falschen Seite beherrscht hat
und ich glaube nicht das du der einzigste bist der das nicht auf anhieb hinkriegt weil nunmal keiner als pro geboren wurde omg 
Also lern erst das was einfach is...
ps ich mach auch Sidehop mit rechten Schokofuß nach rechts und schaff lenkerhöhe (20") und hatte dadurch noch nie einen nachteil


----------



## raxx1 (21. Mai 2007)

hach....ess erstmal deine curry wurst auf......
Ich habe nach möglichen fehlern gefragt und nich nach so blöden kommentaren..... 
denn so wie ich es aktuell übe ist eindeutig was falsch,merk ich ja selber.am besten mache ich mal ein video und poste es zur besseren bildlichen vorstellung

edit: Um die sprungkraft geht es 100 pro nicht.....eher um die Stellung?Ausführung? ich komme meistens(immer?) nichtmal zum abspringen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (21. Mai 2007)

omg junge naja kiddy


----------



## raxx1 (21. Mai 2007)

looool wtf ^^.

Was für ein geiler satz xD dieser Satzbau......geilo


----------



## dane08 (21. Mai 2007)

passt der tange steuersatz von trialmarkt eig ins 221 pro 06?müsste doch eig 
frag nur nochmal zur sicherheit.Ist der erste steuersatz den ich bestellen und austauschen muss
will mein bike verkaufen und mir ist grad erst aufgefallen das der steuersatz knackt.
(sry ist mir wirklich grad erst als ich anfang wollt zu fahren aufgefallen 
deswegen stehts auch net in der pm dafür gibts aber nen nagelneuen steuersatz)


----------



## t-time1991 (21. Mai 2007)

also ich sag ma so wenn de nen 1 1/8 steuerrohr hast passt der auf jeden rein


----------



## dane08 (21. Mai 2007)

also ich hab ne 1 1/8 gabel(echo lite) aber heisst das automatisch das das steuerrohr auch 1 1/8 ist?


----------



## Eisbein (21. Mai 2007)

ja!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (21. Mai 2007)

naja gibt ja auch noch integriert und semi integrierte steuersätze...
das monty urban hat nen semi integrierten, von daher sollte man da schon schauen? was meinen die anderen?


----------



## dane08 (21. Mai 2007)

wäre auch wichtig für mich denn ich will den heute abend oder morgen früh bestellen


----------



## Schevron (22. Mai 2007)

was ist eigentlich alles mit Magura Blood kompatibel?
Shimano?
Hayes?

Dh welche Kombis sind machbar? zb. Magura Hebel und Shimano Sattel usw.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (22. Mai 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich alles mit Magura Blood kompatibel?
> Shimano?
> Hayes?
> 
> Dh welche Kombis sind machbar? zb. Magura Hebel und Shimano Sattel usw.



also ich fahre nen Shimano Deore LX hebel mit nem Magura Marta bremssattel und ich bin recht zufrieden damit...macht einwandfrei dicht und befüllt ist die bremse mit magura blood...

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (22. Mai 2007)

Soweit ich weiß benutzen nur Magura und Shimano Öl, alle anderen DOT.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,habe hier ein "problem",das denke ich hier im erfahrungen-thread gut hineinpasst.ich fahre meine hs 33 hinten mit normalen wasser,ohne frostschutz o.Ã. (wenn es auf den winter zu geht,kommt natÃ¼rlich dem entsprechendes rein) und da jetzt ein langes wochenende ansteht dachte ich mir ich entlÃ¼fte noch mal schnell meine bremse,da dies eh mal wider nÃ¶tig war.ich befÃ¼llte sie mit klarem wasser,jetzt kam eine widerliche graue flÃ¼ssigkeit heraus,was ich zum ersten mal erlebe.ich hoffe das das mit dem wasser nicht i.-was zerlegt,bzw. zerfressen hat?
Ich entlÃ¼fte sie nicht das erste mal,und sowas kam mir noch nicht unter...
sollte ich mir sorgen machen?
danke fÃ¼r eure hilfe,
MfG Martin


----------



## isah (25. Mai 2007)

Ich tippe mal auf reste vom Magura Blood..


----------



## fahrbereit (26. Mai 2007)

Sowas hab ich schon des öfteren gehabt, auch mit Öl. Wird wohl etwas Dreck sein, der sich mit der Zeit einarbeitet und scheinbar etwas Abrieb der inneren Alulaufflächen der Kolben.

Mich würde aber interessieren, ob deine Bremse noch immer dicht ist.? Ich hab schon den dritten rechten Hebel am tropfen trotz Öl.


----------



## dane08 (26. Mai 2007)

wie teuer ist eig ein 20er hoffman rahmen mit wunschgeo? 
sind die eher schwer oder leicht? 
gibts die auch mit disk? hab bis jetzt nich keins mit disk gesehn
wie siehts mit der stbilität aus?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Mai 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Mich wÃ¼rde aber interessieren, ob deine Bremse noch immer dicht ist.? Ich hab schon den dritten rechten Hebel am tropfen trotz Ãl.


Fahre den '04er hebel,und der hÃ¤lt(-noch) schon seit einem halben jahr.Trotzdem verliert meine bremse so ganz langsam immer mal was,so alle 2 wochen,macht aber nichts.

MfG Martin


----------



## ringo667 (26. Mai 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> wie teuer ist eig ein 20er hoffman rahmen mit wunschgeo?
> sind die eher schwer oder leicht?
> gibts die auch mit disk? hab bis jetzt nich keins mit disk gesehn
> wie siehts mit der stbilität aus?


warum fragst nicht bei www.hoffmannbikes.de ?


----------



## dane08 (26. Mai 2007)

hab ich jetzt auch gemacht dachte nur das ich hier schneller ne antwort krieg


----------



## Trialside (27. Mai 2007)

@Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl:
Wie fÃ¤hrt sich die HS33 mit Wasser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Mai 2007)

Nach meinem Ermessen kommen die Kolben viel schneller zurÃ¼ck als mit Ãl,also ein "geschmeidigerer" Weg bis zum eigentlichen Druckpunkt.Ist natÃ¼rlich auch gÃ¼nstiger(-->service kit ca. 33â¬,befÃ¼llen lassen wÃ¼rde 15â¬ im Laden kosten)
Aber vergiss in den frostigen Jahreszeiten nicht das Frostschutzmitteln im Wasser
MfG


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. Mai 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Nach meinem Ermessen kommen die Kolben viel schneller zurÃ¼ck als mit Ãl,also ein "geschmeidigerer" Weg bis zum eigentlichen Druckpunkt.Ist natÃ¼rlich auch gÃ¼nstiger(-->service kit ca. 33Â,befÃ¼llen lassen wÃ¼rde 15Â im Laden kosten)
> Aber vergiss in den frostigen Jahreszeiten nicht das Frostschutzmitteln im Wasser
> MfG



das mit dem Druckpunkt und dem Kolben kann ich bestÃ¤tigen! 

allerdings hat mein RB-Hebel nach ca. einem halben jahr mit wasser rumgemault... (andauernd entlÃ¼ften mÃ¼ssen... vermutlich bisschen wasser oben am Hebel rausgelaufn und luft rein - rb hebel war aber nich wirklich kaputt ging danach wieder wunderbar mit Ã¶l!
hab darum momentan wieder Ã¶l drin!

aber der Druckpunkt ist echt hammer!!  und man kann sich drauf verlassen das die belÃ¤ge schnell rauskommen!!


----------



## ringo667 (27. Mai 2007)

Ich habe auch schon mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, Wasser in die HS33 zu füllen.
Aber m.M. steht der Nutzen in keinem Verhältniss zu den möglichen Folgen, dass sich irgendwann die Kolben garnicht mehr bewegen und deshalb alle paar Wochen Öl durchzujagen ist mir zuviel aufwand. 
Ich habe vor 1 1/2 Jahren mit Gabelöl SAE 2,5 entlüftet und seither hab ich ruh.

Aber jedem wie´s ihm beliebt.


----------



## isah (27. Mai 2007)

In einer '04 HS33 hab ich seit zwei Jahren (Wasserhahn-)Wasser, davon 1 Jahr gefahren -> kein Problem. 5-6 entlueftet, aus langer Weile und weil ich die Leitung paar mal gerissen habe, also ncihts undicht geworden.


----------



## isah (27. Mai 2007)




----------



## Trialside (28. Mai 2007)

Hätte gar nicht damit gerechnet, dass gleich mehrere von euch mit Wasser in der HS33 fahren...
Kostet ja auch net so viel wie des RoyalBlood.
Das werd ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren....Muss sowieso mal wieder entlüften...

So Long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (28. Mai 2007)

Fahre auch schon fast ein Jahr Wasser ohne jegliche Probleme, habe allerdings destilliertes genommen. Ich wollte's im letzten (doch ziemlich milden) Winter mal wissen und habe kein Frostschutzmittel reingetan...hatte trotzdem keinerlei Probleme, dabei bin ich bis selbst bei -5°C noch gefahren.


----------



## luckygambler (28. Mai 2007)

hallo
mein dad hat mir von der arbeit für günstig geld maschienenöl besorgt. entlüfte jetzt meine hs33 immer bequem und zuverlässig selbst. 
bin in münster mit linus gefahren und er ist auch mit wasser gefahren. fühlte sich vernünftig an. frage mich wie lange die bremse das mitmacht. denke aber auch, dass sich wasser leichter kompressieren lässt als öl. von daher könnte das öl doch noch einen vorteil mit sich bringen. 
die preise fürs entlüften und für so ein kleines fläschchn öl von magura finde ich unverschämt. ist doch nichts dabei.
gruss chris


----------



## MK trial (28. Mai 2007)

Deshalb kannst du auch ganz normales NÃ¤hmaschinen bzw. HaushaltsÃ¶l fahren. Es muss nur sÃ¤ure und harzfrei sein, damit es die dichtungen nicht angreift. 

Kostet 100 ml ca. 1,50 â¬

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (29. Mai 2007)

wasser lässt sich gar nicht kompriemieren, öl nur ganz gering...


----------



## Vermi (30. Mai 2007)

Hat einer von Euch Erfahrung mit Tretlager? Was ist denn da das bessere:
VIZ, KOXX,TOXSIN oder???

Preis und Qualität wäre wichtig.


----------



## ecols (30. Mai 2007)

Skf


----------



## Levelboss (30. Mai 2007)

Truvativ Giga Pipe Team DH


----------



## luckygambler (30. Mai 2007)

achte am besten darauf, dass du ein lager kaufst, bei dem du die industrielager austauschen kannst wenn sie mal kaputt sind. dann lohnt sich meiner meinung nach auch ein etwas teureres lager.
ärgere mich shcon ein wenig über mein truvativ gigapipe da es nach 3 tagen bereits angefangen hat zu knartschen. vl ist beim einbau was schief gelaufen. kan nich nicht sagen, denn mein händler hat freundlicherweise das gewinden nachgeschnitten und es gleich eingebaut.
melde mcih nochmal sobald ich die ursache für das geräusch gefunden habe.
gruss chris


----------



## curry4king (30. Mai 2007)

beim try all is jetzt bei mir schon des 2te lager im arsch


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Juni 2007)

N'Abend zusammen,
ich ziehe in Erwegung mir einen "neuen" Vorbau zu leisten,da mein jetztiger
des Ã¶fteren beunruhigende GerÃ¤uch vernehmen lÃ¤sst 
Frage:welche Daten muss mein neuer vorweisen?
Da ich recht klein bin,aber dennoch einen langen rahmen fahre,muss er etwas ausgleichen.
-fahre einen 1095 rahmen
-+55mm lager
-bin 1,71-1,73 m groÃ

Ich weiÃ,recht schlechte Kombi mein Rahmen&ich,aber er scheint mir zu liegen.
brauche nur die Daten(LÃ¤nge,steigung)

MfG Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (4. Juni 2007)

ich beim ehmaligen hifi also WB 1085 und BB+55 fur einen 145*30 weil 130*30 zu kurz fur mich war, ich bin 183cm gross. ich wurd dir deswegen 130*20, weil bischien niedrieger als 30grad, ratten. ein langes bike mit zu kurzem vorbau fahrt sieh meiner meineung nach ziemlich bescheiden, eigentlich alles bikes


----------



## luckygambler (4. Juni 2007)

hi
wollte fragen ob der lange vorbau (16) und der hohe lenkrer (20) bei monty-bikes.de was taugt. mein kumpel hat jetzt n trial ist aber sehr gross deshalb brauch der nen langen vorbau. ihr habt doch bestimmt erfahrungswerte
danke


----------



## KermitB4 (4. Juni 2007)

Ich fahre den Lenker von Monty an meine Python und bin zufrieden damit. er ist zwar ein paar Centimeter schmaler als der ZOO! aber ich finde ihn gut und für den preis absolut ein Schnäppchen.

MFG


----------



## luckygambler (4. Juni 2007)

ja es geht wirklich um den preis. habe einfach das günstigste angeschaut was es gibt um soviel höhe wie möglich zu gewinnen. die lenkerklemmung beim vorbau ist nicht abnehmbar also so wie bei standard rädern auch zum durchstecken. ist das nicht eine schwachstelle? 
gruss


----------



## dane08 (4. Juni 2007)

ist, denk ich ,wenns genauso massiv ist, fester als wenns koplett geschraubt wäre.Ist doch bem TI vorbau genauso
aber man könnte probeleme haben bestimmte lenker ohne  kratzer reinzukriegen.


----------



## Kinimod (4. Juni 2007)

@ luckygambler

Nehme an Du meinst den 221 Pro Lenker. Bin den auch mal gefahren. Höhe macht der auf jeden Fall, allerdings ist der wirklich schmal und das merk man erheblich. 
Fühlt sich am Anfang ein bisschen wie auf nem Bmx an. Bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig aber dann geht es sehr gut. 
Besser finde ich im Moment allerdings den Ti Lenker, also nicht den weißen sondern den Vorgänger. Der ist ein bischen breiter und weniger stark gebogen. 
@Kermit ich glaube Du hast auch den, oder? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Den Pro Lenker kannst Du nicht mit einem geschlossenen Vorbau fahren. Der geht nicht über die Biegung. Zumindest war das bei mir so.


----------



## KermitB4 (5. Juni 2007)

@Kini,

ich fahre den Pro Lenker, dass ist doch der fÃ¼r 19 â¬ oder so?

MFG


----------



## dane08 (5. Juni 2007)

wie genau ist hoffmann eig mit der umsetzung der wunschgeo?


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (6. Juni 2007)

hoffmann rahmen sind im vergleich zu den anderen rahmen aufm markt wie der vegleich zwischen subway und mces/burger king.
zwar schmeckt alles erste sahne, nur bei mces und burger kgin weißt du im grunde net was de bestellst und weißt auch net ob und was für eklgie sahcne die mit deinem essen gemacht haben. subway hingegen macht jedes sandwich frisch und neu. und du kannst jede klenigekeit selbst bestimmten, doppel käse, welcher belag, salat ja jein, welches gemüse welche soße. so is das auch mit den hoffman rahmen du kannst zusehen wie dein rahmen frisch nach deinen wünschen zubereitet wird. bi den andere bekomst du es so aufs tabeltt gehaun ohne selbst was sagen zu dürfen und weißt ich grunde net was de hast......

viele grüße Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. Juni 2007)

-=:trialsMAX:=- schrieb:


> hoffmann rahmen sind im vergleich zu den anderen rahmen aufm markt wie der vegleich zwischen subway und mces/burger king.
> zwar schmeckt alles erste sahne, nur bei mces und burger kgin weißt du im grunde net was de bestellst und weißt auch net ob und was für eklgie sahcne die mit deinem essen gemacht haben. subway hingegen macht jedes sandwich frisch und neu. und du kannst jede klenigekeit selbst bestimmten, doppel käse, welcher belag, salat ja jein, welches gemüse welche soße. so is das auch mit den hoffman rahmen du kannst zusehen wie dein rahmen frisch nach deinen wünschen zubereitet wird. bi den andere bekomst du es so aufs tabeltt gehaun ohne selbst was sagen zu dürfen und weißt ich grunde net was de hast......
> 
> viele grüße Max



Jo, aber Subways is dafür auch doppelt so teuer wie Burger King und Macens  

und ob die bei Subways vorher in die Remoulade gerotzt haben weisst du auch net


----------



## locdog (6. Juni 2007)

wegen euch klugscheisern habe ich jetzt bock wieder auf subway 
die gibt es hier leider nicht. nur der MC D. und co. scheis ;(

so ein hoffmann ist schon was feines aber der preis halt :| 2,5 mal so viel wie ein rahmen hier zulande


----------



## dane08 (6. Juni 2007)

wäre net wenn mir mal jemand nen ungefähren preis für nen hoffmann 20er rahmen nennt denn ich kriege trot anrufen und e-mail bis jetzt keine antwort und würde gerne wissen obs überhaupt in meinen preislich möglichteiten liegt.
ich meine irgendwo was von ca 700e pro rahmen gelesen zu haben und da mein spielraum noch ein gutes stück höher geht ist vielleicht noch ne diskaufnahme drin

p.s ist hier nicht irgendein hoffmann sprösling der mal bescheit sagen kann das die e-mails mal angeschaut werden ,hab ich zwar auch schon gemacht(aufn ab gesprochen) aber eine antwort kommt trotzdem net.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (7. Juni 2007)

Nur so als Info für alle die Wasser in der HS 33 fahren. Wenn ihr euch wundert wieso ihr bei den hohen Temperaturen immer sehr viel am TPA Rädel nachstellen müsst das Wasser verdunstet schneller als einem lieb ist, also net das TPA überdrehn  Hatte mein Rad jetzt 3 Tage hintereinander an nem heißen Platz stehn und die Leitung war so gut wie lehr


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Juni 2007)

Ja,kenne ich sehr gut,ich dachte immer meine leckt i.-wo...


----------



## Eisbein (8. Juni 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Nur so als Info für alle die Wasser in der HS 33 fahren. Wenn ihr euch wundert wieso ihr bei den hohen Temperaturen immer sehr viel am TPA Rädel nachstellen müsst das Wasser verdunstet schneller als einem lieb ist, also net das TPA überdrehn  Hatte mein Rad jetzt 3 Tage hintereinander an nem heißen Platz stehn und die Leitung war so gut wie lehr



jo aber wenn du das rad wieder ins kalte stellts müsste es wieder aufgleiche rauskommen, wenn nich ist dein system nich dicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (13. Juni 2007)

hi!
wie fahren sich eigendlich die längeren bremshebel für die hs33? kosten ja 35 lohnt isch so eine anschaffung?
hat die jemand gebraucht zu verkaufen?
gruss chris


----------



## t-time1991 (13. Juni 2007)

wie sieht das denn mit den echo bremsen aus?? is die schon ma einer gefahren?? was mich interesiert bleibt5 der druckpunkt gleich wie bei ner hs33 wenn ich den kompletten hebel bestelle oder wird der sich verändern wie z.b. beim rb hebel?? mfg max


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. Juni 2007)

t-time1991 schrieb:


> wie sieht das denn mit den echo bremsen aus?? is die schon ma einer gefahren?? was mich interesiert bleibt5 der druckpunkt gleich wie bei ner hs33 wenn ich den kompletten hebel bestelle oder wird der sich verändern wie z.b. beim rb hebel?? mfg max



Ik fahr die Bremse jetzt schon 2 Monate und bin überhaupt nicht begeistert davon. Ihr Geld is sie auf keinen Fall werd. Der Druckpunkt wandert wie er gerade lustig ist. Also wenn du im Stand noch nen guten Druckpunkt hattest kann es sein der is wenn du aufs HR gehst schon wieder fast am Lenker dran. Dann is der Hebel auch schon standartmäßig sehr weit weg vom Lenker so das einem wärend des Wettkampfes richtig der Finger verkrampft also eher was für Langfinger  . Der Druckpunkt is ziemlich schwammig aber das geht i.o.

Das einzig gute an der Bremse sind die Kolben weil sie so gemacht sind das man mitm Fuß net mehr so leicht dran hängen bleibt. Ik hab mir inzwischen wieder nen alten Magurahebel rangebaut und damit bin ich jetzt zufrieden.


----------



## dane08 (13. Juni 2007)

ich will mir jetzt ein hoffmann bestellen und möchte wissen ob  meine annahmen was das messen der geo angeht stimmen.
also radstandt messe ich doch von der mitte der vr nabenschraube zur mitte der hr nabenschraube oder?
Tertlagerhöhe wird doch von der verbindungslinie der vr u hr achse hoch zur mitte der kurbelschraube/tretlagerachse gemessen oder ?


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. Juni 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> ich will mir jetzt ein hoffmann bestellen und möchte wissen ob  meine annahmen was das messen der geo angeht stimmen.
> also radstandt messe ich doch von der mitte der vr nabenschraube zur mitte der hr nabenschraube oder?
> Tertlagerhöhe wird doch von der verbindungslinie der vr u hr achse hoch zur mitte der kurbelschraube/tretlagerachse gemessen oder ?



jop...   bin auch grad fleissig am überlgen von Radstand uws. 

bis jetzt hab ich zwei ideen zwar nich wirklich viel unterschied aber naja... vllt machts ja was aus^^

WB1000  995
CS 350	 350
BB 55	  60
HT 71°	 71°

Körpergrösse ca. 170cm 

stark bevorzugte techniken...
Treter, Rollbunny, Sidehop, COust, Gap

gibts an der geometrie was zu "verbessern"?


----------



## dane08 (13. Juni 2007)

OK danke dann werd ich mich jetzt mal ans bestellen machen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. Juni 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> jop...   bin auch grad fleissig am überlgen von Radstand uws.
> 
> bis jetzt hab ich zwei ideen zwar nich wirklich viel unterschied aber naja... vllt machts ja was aus^^
> 
> ...




WB: 990mm
CS: 350mm
BB: 50mm
HT: 71°

is da beste was ich je gefahren bin


----------



## dane08 (13. Juni 2007)

ich hatte bei mir (knappe 1,84m) an folgendes gedacht
WB 1015
CS 350
BB 60 
HT 71

bevorzugte techniken ,gap , coust , Treter , sidehop 
was meint ihr?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Juni 2007)

So,werde mal kurz etwas beurteilen:

Hayes HMX 1 Mechanische Scheibenbremse mit 180 mm Magura Julie Scheibe,Hayes BremszughÃ¼lle und Avid SD 2 Bremshebel:
Top VR bremse,hat zwar einen etwas undefinierten Druckpunkt,aber sie kommt auf alle FÃ¤lle an die bb5 ran,bin die bb5 probegefahren.
Mit dem Kostenpunkt von ca.70â¬ noch relativ gut dabei.(->Ich persÃ¶nlich habe sie geschenkt bekommen,da ein Bekannter eine Hyd. verbaut hat )
Werde bald auch noch eine 180mm Hayes Scheibe verbauen,was die Bremskraft sicherlich noch steigern wird.

MfG Martin


----------



## Schevron (2. Juli 2007)

hi, weiß jemand von euch ob man einen monty Ti 06 Rahmen mit Monty Ti Kurbeln auch mit einem 118mm Tretlager fahren kann? Ab werk ist es ein 124mm Lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (4. Juli 2007)

ich will bei meinem neuen 20 bike gleich auf isis umsteigen
welche kurbeln und welche tretlager könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## NOS-Trial (4. Juli 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> ich will bei meinem neuen 20 bike gleich auf isis umsteigen
> welche kurbeln und welche tretlager könnt ihr mir empfehlen?



Kurbeln...

ECHO 05´ (hab ich) bin vollkommen damit zufrieden! "billig" und stabil (533g)
allerdings ist das Gewinde für den Freilauf relativ schräg drauf dh. der freilauf eiert mehr als bei andern kurbeln... beim Monty eiert er fast gar nich...

ECHO 06´ teuer (~515g)

Monty bestes Gewichts/Preis Verhältnis (372g)

Tretlager... TryAll is eher weniger zu empfehlen -> meine lager knirschen abundzu

würde mal das Platinum Pro vorziehen


----------



## isah (4. Juli 2007)

dito


----------



## kingpin18 (4. Juli 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> ich will bei meinem neuen 20 bike gleich auf isis umsteigen
> welche kurbeln und welche tretlager könnt ihr mir empfehlen?



Kurbeln: -> Try All ISIS   

Innenlager: -> FSA Platinum Pro Titan 118


----------



## Monty98 (4. Juli 2007)

das FSA wird wohl kaum bei 20" passen...

Wenn du gute Beziehungen zu einem Radhändler hast besorg dir ein Gigapipe...
und wenn dir das zu schwer is kannst dus ja mit den Monty ISIS Kurbeln fahren.
Und ich möchte jetzt bitte nicht lesen wie schlecht die Monty Kurbeln sind. Vor allem nicht von Leuten die Echo anbeten...Danke

Ich fahr Monty 4-Kant über 1,5 Jahre und die sind nicht mal annähernd verbogen. Und das bei 82kg Kampfgewicht.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. Juli 2007)

Die Montykurbeln sind bei mir und anderen Leuten immer nach nem halben Jahr durchgebrochen und das immer an der gleichen Stelle.
Bei mir halten die Try all ISIS Kurbeln und das FSA-Monty Platinum Titan 124mm Tretlager auch schon 1,5 Jahre lang 

Edit: Die Ursache des Bruchs bei den Montykurbeln war immer ein Materialfehler(Lufteinschluss im Gefüge)


----------



## Monty98 (4. Juli 2007)

krass...ich kann mir das bei Monty-Kurbeln echt nicht vorstellen (trotz Bildern etc.) Ich hab noch Monty ISIS Kurbeln zu Hause und hab vor allem wegen der extrem Aushöhlung an der Innenseite...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. Juli 2007)

Hier is noch mal ein Bild Und Garantie bekommt man nach dem halben Jahr von Monty auch net obwohl es ein Materialfehler ist. Ich denk mal das die Querverstrebungen in der Aussparung bei den Try all Kurbeln die bessere Lösung ist.


----------



## Monty98 (4. Juli 2007)

:kotz: 

na das muntert doch auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (5. Juli 2007)

danke für die vielen antworten
dann werd ich mir die 165mm try all isis krubel und das monty tretager holen


----------



## Moppel_kopp (10. Juli 2007)

hat damit schon jemand erfahrungen gemacht ?
angeblich ein City-Trial Reifen


----------



## misanthropia (10. Juli 2007)

nachtrag spank griffe:
nach einem lenkerwechsle drehen sich die griffe nicht mehr, aich der klebestgreifen hat das drehen nur verlangsamt aber passiert ist es dennoch. ein anderes problem ist aber die schnelle abnutzung die uích nunmehr als hauptproblem ansehe. sie nutzen nicht schneller ab als normale griffe, aber warum dan n20 zahlen?

x tasy haben gute griffe, vorallem war die schelle nur einseitig, was die "lenker total weit außen anfass fraktion zu der ich auch gehöre" befriedigen kjönnte


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. Juli 2007)

Shadow Interlock V2 : Die für mich bis jetzt beste Trialkette. Ich fahr das Teil jetzt schon ein Jahr lang mit RR und gestern is sie mir beim aufsetzen gebrochen. 
Ich hab in dem gebrochenem Zustand sogar noch einige Aktionen machen können eh ich es gemerkt habe. Eine andere Kette wäre bei der nächsten Aktion schlagartig durchgebrochen weil das Glied einfach über den Nietbolzen gerutscht wäre, dass kann bei der Kette nicht passieren weil die Nietbolzen ersten länger sind und zweitens eine kleine Nut haben in der das Kettenglied drin hängt. Und der größte Vorteil ist das sie nicht wie die anderen Halflinkketten steif wird und die Glieder auseinander gezogen werden.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Juli 2007)

Ein Jahr?Ich hab bis jetzt nur Schlechtes Ã¼ber die Halflink gehÃ¶rt,naja man lernt nie aus.
Ein Kollege von mir ist die am P.2 alle 2 Wochen im SSP Einsatz um die Ohren geflogen,...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. Juli 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ein Jahr?Ich hab bis jetzt nur Schlechtes Ã¼ber die Halflink gehÃ¶rt,naja man lernt nie aus.
> Ein Kollege von mir ist die am P.2 alle 2 Wochen im SSP Einsatz um die Ohren geflogen,...



Naja es gibt Halflinketten die Schrott sind und das sind alle bis auf die Shadow Interlock.  Bei mir waren die anderen Ketten z.B. Highlander oder wie die heiÃt nach einem Tag steif und bei nem Kumpel is sie nach nem Monat gerissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (16. Juli 2007)

hallo!
ich habe jetzt ne magura louise fr von nem freund hier rumfliegen. sie hat leider einen kleinen defekt. äusserlich ist sie in bestem zustand, allerdings baut sie nicht mehr richtig druck auf. genauer gesagt muss man den hebel mehrmals betätigen bis man einen widerstand spürt. dann packt die bremse auch. allerdings scheint der druck nicht sehr hoch zu sein, da man den hebel bis zum anschlag ziehen kann (bremskraft war allerdings da) .der nehmerkolben im bremssattel fährt auch nicht mehr zurück. nach angabe meines kumpels sei die bremse im laden noch entlüftet worden, aber die haben das problem nicht lösen können. ich traue ja den händler sowieso nicht so recht. vl kann man ja noch was an der bremse machen. di ebremse leckt kein bisschen. sie mus snach aussen hin absolut dicht sein. kennt vl jemand dieses problem und weiss abhilfe? oder kann mir jemand sagen was daran kaaputt ist, damit ich die parts noch verkaufen kann?
mfg chris


----------



## dane08 (16. Juli 2007)

wenn sie nicht zu alt ist dann schick die doch einfach zu magura ,hat bei mir nur 1 woche gedauert


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Juli 2007)

Ich habe mir jetzt schon zum 2ten mal eines meiner 4-Punkt GewindegÃ¤nge ausgenudelt.Ich bin dabei etwas enttÃ¤uscht vom Material,denn ich hab weiÃ gott nicht fest zugeschraubt,die Schelle war nicht einmal halb geschlossen...
Nun mal eine kleine Spinnerei:Was wÃ¼rde THEORETISCH dagegen sprechen,wenn man durch den Gewindegang und durch die Rahmenstrebe bohren wÃ¼rde,dann eine genÃ¼gend lange Schraube durchfÃ¼hrt und sie unter der Strebe mit einer Mutter kontert?WÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich ideal,da man niemals ein Gewinde ersetzen mÃ¼sste o.Ã(einfach Schraube wechseln)....nehmt mich jetzt nicht auseinander,wie gesagt nur eine kleine Spinnerei....
-WÃ¼rde die StabilitÃ¤t beeintrÃ¤chtigt?(Naja ok,man denke mal an Hermance)
-Nachteile bei der Klemmung
-sonstiges
-optik auÃen vor gelassen

Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen,Martin


----------



## Trialstriker (21. Juli 2007)

na das problem hatte ich auch
bei meinem alten monty x-lite und da habe ich aich durch den gewindegang und durch den rahmen gebohrt ne lange schraube durch und mit 2 muttern gesichert das hat dem rahmen nix ausgemacht 
lief super 
ich kanns dir versichern bohr ruhig durch das hält


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Juli 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt schon zum 2ten mal eines meiner 4-Punkt GewindegÃ¤nge ausgenudelt.Ich bin dabei etwas enttÃ¤uscht vom Material,denn ich hab weiÃ gott nicht fest zugeschraubt,die Schelle war nicht einmal halb geschlossen...
> Nun mal eine kleine Spinnerei:Was wÃ¼rde THEORETISCH dagegen sprechen,wenn man durch den Gewindegang und durch die Rahmenstrebe bohren wÃ¼rde,dann eine genÃ¼gend lange Schraube durchfÃ¼hrt und sie unter der Strebe mit einer Mutter kontert?WÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich ideal,da man niemals ein Gewinde ersetzen mÃ¼sste o.Ã(einfach Schraube wechseln)....nehmt mich jetzt nicht auseinander,wie gesagt nur eine kleine Spinnerei....
> -WÃ¼rde die StabilitÃ¤t beeintrÃ¤chtigt?(Naja ok,man denke mal an Hermance)
> -Nachteile bei der Klemmung
> ...



dÃ¼rfte gehn... aber genau das war mit der Hauptgrund fÃ¼r ein Hoffmann  IBS


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Juli 2007)

Ok jetzt gehts mir besser,ich warte aber dennoch 1,2 Posts ab,will nicht direkt ohne Vorwarnung durch mein pittbull bohrenHat des denn schon jmd. am 26" gemacht,bzw. gibts da nen Unterschied?
Aber wenn das geht,wÃ¤r richtig bombisch,wÃ¼rde ich ja auch nur bei den ausgenudelten machen.
Danke fÃ¼r die Posts,MfG Martin


----------



## Sherco (21. Juli 2007)

Huhu. Ich hätte eine Frage an all jene,die von 20" auf 26" zoll umgestiegen sind,denn dies plane ich in der Zukunft.

Und Zwar: Ist der Unterschied vom Fahrverhalten so krass,das man nach dem Umstieg kaum etwas hinbekommt?

Gibt es eine Mindestgröße für 26" Trialer?(Plane Kurzen Radstand.Siehe Zhi Z2)

hoffe ihr könnt helfen


----------



## luckygambler (22. Juli 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Nun mal eine kleine Spinnerei:Was wÃ¼rde THEORETISCH dagegen sprechen,wenn man durch den Gewindegang und durch die Rahmenstrebe bohren wÃ¼rde,dann eine genÃ¼gend lange Schraube durchfÃ¼hrt und sie unter der Strebe mit einer Mutter kontert?WÃ¤re natÃ¼rlich ideal,da man niemals ein Gewinde ersetzen mÃ¼sste o.Ã(einfach Schraube wechseln)....nehmt mich jetzt nicht auseinander,wie gesagt nur eine kleine Spinnerei....
> -WÃ¼rde die StabilitÃ¤t beeintrÃ¤chtigt?(Naja ok,man denke mal an Hermance)
> -Nachteile bei der Klemmung
> -sonstiges
> ...



du kannst auch ein neues etwas grÃ¶sseres gewinder reinschneiden. dann solltest du aber dabei drauf ahcten dass nichts schief geht. danach kannste ja immer noch bohren. gewindeschneider gibts Ã¼berall gÃ¼nstig. musste meins auch schon leicht nachschneiden an meiner gabel. hat geholfen!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Juli 2007)

Jap hab mich auch dazu entschiedenMit dem Bohren geht auch nicht,da(zumindest bei der Familie Pitbull) die GewindegÃ¤nge,wenn man sich sie im Kopf verlÃ¤ngert,halb an der Strebe vorbeilaufen.
Das blÃ¶de ist nur,das die gewindegangtiefe nur sehr gering ist,und es fast unmÃ¶glich ist ein ordentliches Gewinde zu schneiden.
Was kostet denn so ein toller Gewindeschneider in etwa?Ich hab des heute bei nem Freund machen lassen.
MfG Martin


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Juli 2007)

Und was spricht gegen Helicoils ? Wenn man die Teile drin hat kann doch garnix mehr passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Juli 2007)

WÃ¤re eine gute LÃ¶sung,nur weiÃ ich nicht was ich dafÃ¼r bezahlen mÃ¼sste,obs hÃ¤lt etc.
Bzw. wo kann ich des am gÃ¼nstigsten machen(-lassen) ?


----------



## AxLpAc (22. Juli 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> WÃ¤re eine gute LÃ¶sung,nur weiÃ ich nicht was ich dafÃ¼r bezahlen mÃ¼sste,obs hÃ¤lt etc.
> Bzw. wo kann ich des am gÃ¼nstigsten machen(-lassen) ?



1. wenige Â (der helicoil an sich kosten um die 1,50Â)

2. hÃ¤lt wie bombe

3. entweder bei ner metalbude, oder werkzeug selber kaufen und selber machen (dann um die 30Â)


----------



## herijemine (22. Juli 2007)

> ch habe jetzt ne magura louise fr von nem freund hier rumfliegen. sie hat leider einen kleinen defekt. äusserlich ist sie in bestem zustand, allerdings baut sie nicht mehr richtig druck auf. genauer gesagt muss man den hebel mehrmals betätigen bis man einen widerstand spürt. dann packt die bremse auch. allerdings scheint der druck nicht sehr hoch zu sein, da man den hebel bis zum anschlag ziehen kann (bremskraft war allerdings da) .der nehmerkolben im bremssattel fährt auch nicht mehr zurück. nach angabe meines kumpels sei die bremse im laden noch entlüftet worden, aber die haben das problem nicht lösen können. ich traue ja den händler sowieso nicht so recht. vl kann man ja noch was an der bremse machen. di ebremse leckt kein bisschen. sie mus snach aussen hin absolut dicht sein. kennt vl jemand dieses problem und weiss abhilfe?



Da der Kolben nicht zurückfährt kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die seitliche Oberfläche des Kolbens Rost angesetzt hat. Deswegen fährt er nicht mehr ganz zurück. (Tritt oft auf, wenn das gute Stück mit nem Hochdruckreiniger "gepflegt" wurde). Wenn du Glück hast kannste das Teil retten, indem du vorsichtig mit nem Kuhtipp (schreibt man das so...) etwas Rostlöser oder Bremsreiniger auf die Gleitfläche des Kolben bringst und den Rost abwischst, bis der Kolben wieder sauber gleitet. Danach musst du die Bremse aber wieder neu entlüften, nachdem du sie in die Ausgangsstellung zurück gedrückt hast. Wenn der Kolben nämlich nicht komplett in der Ausgangsstellung ist, nützt das Entlüften gar nix. Das hätte dem Laden meiner Meinung nach auffallen müssen...
Ich kenn das von nem Bekanten, bei ihm hats funktioniert. 

Gruß


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Juli 2007)

AxLpAc schrieb:


> 1. wenige Â (der helicoil an sich kosten um die 1,50Â)
> 
> 2. hÃ¤lt wie bombe
> 
> 3. entweder bei ner metalbude, oder werkzeug selber kaufen und selber machen (dann um die 30Â)


Nadann ist ja alles klar,werde mich dann morgen mal auf die Socken machen,danke
MfG Martin


----------



## dane08 (28. Juli 2007)

hat jemand ne ahnung ob man den try all overize riser lenker in den ti vorbau kriegt?


----------



## Eisbein (28. Juli 2007)

31,8mm sind 31,8mm


----------



## dane08 (28. Juli 2007)

das ist schon klar 
ganz blöd bin ich och net (hoffe ich zumindest) 
es geht darum das man beim ti vorbau die halteschelle ja nich abnehmen kann und deshalb den lenker durchstecken muss. Und da da ist nun die frage ob man den try all da reinkriegt


----------



## Monty98 (28. Juli 2007)

ich bin vor ein paar Monaten noch einen Zoo-Lenker in dem Vorbau gefahren. Ging proglemlos...


----------



## koxxrider (28. Juli 2007)

ja das passt auf jeden fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (28. Juli 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> das ist schon klar
> ganz blöd bin ich och net (hoffe ich zumindest)
> es geht darum das man beim ti vorbau die halteschelle ja nich abnehmen kann und deshalb den lenker durchstecken muss. Und da da ist nun die frage ob man den try all da reinkriegt



okay ich dachte der wäre von der klemmung wie der pro, und der ist ja mit 4 schrauben geklemmt und man kann das gegen stück abnehemen...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (28. Juli 2007)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem 20 " Czar gemacht ? bzw mit dem Rahmen ich habe nämlich vor mir den Rahmen zu kaufen und was macht der rahmen für nen eindruck auf euch ich find ihn gut ist auch nicht zu teuer


----------



## isah (29. Juli 2007)

Aber ich dachte Zoo Python Ftw?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (29. Juli 2007)

muss ich noch ändern^^


----------



## V!RUS (29. Juli 2007)

1
2
3
4

Kannst ja einen von denen fragen, wie dies finden.  

Signatur brauchst nicht ändern, ist das Gleiche in grün (oder weiß...).


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (29. Juli 2007)

ah danke für die hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. Juli 2007)

So,hab was zu Monty Freilauf zu kammeln:
Rutscht gerne mal durch,wenns hoch kommt ca. 3 mal am Tag,bei der Anfahrt bei einem Treter gleich 2 mal.Selbst wenn man darauf achtet,das die Klinke auch drin ist,geht der gerne mal einen weiter...
falls es einer wissen will:fahre ihn vorne.
Ich weiÃ jetzt nicht mehr genau was ich von ihm halten soll,die ersten 2 Wochen kein Mucks,und dann das


----------



## MSC-Trialer (31. Juli 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> So,hab was zu Monty Freilauf zu kammeln:
> Rutscht gerne mal durch,wenns hoch kommt ca. 3 mal am Tag,bei der Anfahrt bei einem Treter gleich 2 mal.Selbst wenn man darauf achtet,das die Klinke auch drin ist,geht der gerne mal einen weiter...
> falls es einer wissen will:fahre ihn vorne.
> Ich weiÃ jetzt nicht mehr genau was ich von ihm halten soll,die ersten 2 Wochen kein Mucks,und dann das



Der Monty is halt vom Aufbau genauso wie der Try all . Ums mal deutlich zu sagen minderwertig. Du kannst GlÃ¼ck haben und alles funzt einwandfrei oder du hast Pech und es haben sich schon paar Sperrklinken oder sogar ZÃ¤hne verabschiedet. Ich wÃ¼rde das Teil einfach mal aufmachen um mir Klarheit zu verschaffen und mir dann nen ENO kaufen damit Ruhe ist.


----------



## Schevron (1. August 2007)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit der AmericanClassic Micro Nabe und radialer Speichung an einem 20"
hält das?
Adam von Tartybikes hatte mir davon abgeraten, nun bin ich etwas verunsichert ob radial bei der Nabe machbar ist.


----------



## roborider (1. August 2007)

Hat jemand zufällig die Maße für einen Bremsbelaghalter aus Alu (Heatsink, Plazmatic CRV) ?
Hab nämlich eine PLatte 8mm Alu rumliegen und den Drang zu basteln...


----------



## luckygambler (1. August 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> So,hab was zu Monty Freilauf zu kammeln:
> Rutscht gerne mal durch,wenns hoch kommt ca. 3 mal am Tag,bei der Anfahrt bei einem Treter gleich 2 mal.Selbst wenn man darauf achtet,das die Klinke auch drin ist,geht der gerne mal einen weiter...
> falls es einer wissen will:fahre ihn vorne.
> Ich weiÃ jetzt nicht mehr genau was ich von ihm halten soll,die ersten 2 Wochen kein Mucks,und dann das



hallo!
fahre den monty jetzt schon mehrere wochen (auch vorne)und bisher konnt eich mich immer drauf verlassen. habe da wohl einen guten erwischt. allerdings habe ich schon bemerkt, dass der zahnring dadrauf leicht eiert. ist also anscheinend nicht ganz symmetrisch gefertigt worden. 
bis jetzt hat er aber immer zu gemacht.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. August 2007)

luckygambler schrieb:


> hallo!
> fahre den monty jetzt schon mehrere wochen (auch vorne)und bisher konnt eich mich immer drauf verlassen. habe da wohl einen guten erwischt. allerdings habe ich schon bemerkt, dass der zahnring dadrauf leicht eiert. ist also anscheinend nicht ganz symmetrisch gefertigt worden.
> bis jetzt hat er aber immer zu gemacht.


Ne,des is nich der Freilauf der eiert,des ist die Kurbel bzw.das Gewinde,des ist gerne bei Echo Kurbeln.
Ich will dir ja nicht die Hoffnung nehmen,aber die ersten 2 wochen war auch bei mir perfekt.Nun kenne ich deinen Fahrstil nicht,aber in spÃ¤testens 3 wochen wird er immer hÃ¤ufiger durchrutschen
Heute beim Treter war das wieder so,klinke war gefÃ¼hlt drin,dann auf eimal ging es ab als hÃ¤ttest Du einen Kettenriss...
Weclhe gÃ¼nstige Alternative gibt des denn zum Eno,der des selbe Potenzial hat?...
GruÃ,
Klinken-fÃ¼hler


----------



## KermitB4 (1. August 2007)

Es führt kein Weg am Eno vorbei! Checkts endlich mal!!! 

MFG


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. August 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ne,des is nich der Freilauf der eiert,des ist die Kurbel bzw.das Gewinde,des ist gerne bei Echo Kurbeln.
> Ich will dir ja nicht die Hoffnung nehmen,aber die ersten 2 wochen war auch bei mir perfekt.Nun kenne ich deinen Fahrstil nicht,aber in spÃ¤testens 3 wochen wird er immer hÃ¤ufiger durchrutschen
> Heute beim Treter war das wieder so,klinke war gefÃ¼hlt drin,dann auf eimal ging es ab als hÃ¤ttest Du einen Kettenriss...
> Weclhe gÃ¼nstige Alternative gibt des denn zum Eno,der des selbe Potenzial hat?...
> ...



Ik wÃ¼rde sagen Tensile. Hab noch einen fast neuen rumliegen falls interesse besteht 

Edit: Aber Kermit hat schon recht


----------



## KermitB4 (1. August 2007)

Der Kermit hat IMMER recht 

oder zumindest manchmal

MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. August 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Hab noch einen fast neuen rumliegen falls interesse besteht


Hab ich auch schon Ã¼berlegt,aber 1.warum verkaufst du den wenn der von der quali dem eno faaaaaaaaaaaaaast gleichkommt
und 2.wenn ich den nehme kann ich nicht garantieren das ich nicht 2 wochen spÃ¤ter wieder einen neuen brauche,bzw. welche Erfahrung habt ihr mit dem Tensile?Der ENO ist einfach unerschwinglich fÃ¼r mich
N'Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. August 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon Ã¼berlegt,aber 1.warum verkaufst du den wenn der von der quali dem eno faaaaaaaaaaaaaast gleichkommt
> und 2.wenn ich den nehme kann ich nicht garantieren das ich nicht 2 wochen spÃ¤ter wieder einen neuen brauche,bzw. welche Erfahrung habt ihr mit dem Tensile?Der ENO ist einfach unerschwinglich fÃ¼r mich
> N'Abend



Kuck mal in die Bikegalery mein guter. Hab  jetzt ne Chrisi im Bike die deutlich mehr Einrastpunkte wie der Tensile hat. Und wenn du mir kein Vertrauen schenkst Ã¶ffne ich den Tensile fÃ¼r dich und mach Bilder vom Innenleben, das wÃ¤re kein Ding  Ich kann nur sagen das ein Chemnitzer das Teil schon 1 Jahr lang bei sich im Bike hat und keine Probs damit hat. Das soll jetzt keine Garantie fÃ¼r dich sein. Ist allein deine Sache was du drauÃ machst. Der ENO ist halt net umsonst so teuer. Ist halt alles hochwertiger und das hat halt seinen Preis.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. August 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Kuck mal in die Bikegalery mein guter. Hab  jetzt ne Chrisi im Bike die deutlich mehr Einrastpunkte wie der Tensile hat. Und wenn du mir kein Vertrauen schenkst Ã¶ffne ich den Tensile fÃ¼r dich und mach Bilder vom Innenleben, das wÃ¤re kein Ding  Ich kann nur sagen das ein Chemnitzer das Teil schon 1 Jahr lang bei sich im Bike hat und keine Probs damit hat. Das soll jetzt keine Garantie fÃ¼r dich sein. Ist allein deine Sache was du drauÃ machst. Der ENO ist halt net umsonst so teuer. Ist halt alles hochwertiger und das hat halt seinen Preis.


Nein,keine sorge ich vertraue dir schon,es geht nur darum ob er (also der Tensile allgemein) langlebig ist,nicht ob der deinige nicht in ordnung ist.
Ich schÃ¤tze ich schlaf erst mal ne nacht drÃ¼ber,darf mir jetzt nichts falsches erlauben...
GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (1. August 2007)

ich fahre den tensile seit 4 monaten hat sich nichts verändert


----------



## atom-dragon (1. August 2007)

Bei mir war der Tensile nach 7 Monaten TOT!
Aber richtig der ausenring ist war abgeschliffen!

mfg-AD


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (1. August 2007)

dann hast du nen harten fahrschtiiiiiel  bei mir ist noch alles in ordnung soweit^^ wenn meiner im arsch ist hol ich mirn eno 

Edit: da hat der kermit schon recht


----------



## Eisbein (1. August 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Nein,keine sorge ich vertraue dir schon,es geht nur darum ob er (also der Tensile allgemein) langlebig ist,nicht ob der deinige nicht in ordnung ist.
> Ich schÃ¤tze ich schlaf erst mal ne nacht drÃ¼ber,darf mir jetzt nichts falsches erlauben...
> GruÃ,
> Martin



such doch mal bei observed oder trials forum da findest du unmengen an threads drÃ¼ber...


----------



## Schevron (2. August 2007)

Schevron schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrungen mit der AmericanClassic Micro Nabe und radialer Speichung an einem 20"
> hält das?
> Adam von Tartybikes hatte mir davon abgeraten, nun bin ich etwas verunsichert ob radial bei der Nabe machbar ist.


 

biddö, hat denn keiner Erfahrungen mit der American Classic und radialer speichung


----------



## Eisbein (6. August 2007)

so mal nen kleiner bericht zu V brake belägen:
1. Coust in Heatsink alu backings 
super bremsleistung, auf nass und auf trocken. hatte bis jetzt noch nichts besseres. Die bremsbeläge waren bei mir eigentlich immer leise. bremse ist gut zu dosieren und wenn man wirklich nur in der city/trockenen unterwegs ist dann kann ich nur sagen, flexen ist mit einer schwarzen alex nicht nötig. 
druckpunkt ist auch sehr fein.
Verschleiß im vergleich zu den Blauen Bloxx ist etwas mehr/ geht schneller

so 2. Heatsink Snowy pads eben falls in alu backings (siehe fotos)
bremsleistung ist okay, im trocknen würde ich auch noch 13 von 15 punkten geben aber bin gestern mal im richtig tiefen (15cm) wasser gefahren da war es dann doch eher schlecht aber noch fahrbar, meine cousts waren da schon besser...
druckpunkt ist minimal schlechter als mit cousts und verschleis geht auch a wenig zügiger. 
aber das große manko: Laut und eher weniger dosierbar.

hier mal die fotos vom set up http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157601238299004/


----------



## Sherco (15. August 2007)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob die Bremse Magura Marta(mit SL bremszange)
mit 160er scheibe für hinten geeignet ist(ist ja eigentlich nicht für Trial gedacht) 

Hat das schonmal jemand getestet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heizerer2000 (15. August 2007)

Das Monty 221 TI von 06 war orginal mit der Martha 160mm bestückt.
Sollte eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## NOS-Trial (15. August 2007)

kenne einige die es verfluchen das sie diese Bremse hinten haben...


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2007)

ich glaub ne hope ist günstiger und zieht besser.


----------



## Sherco (16. August 2007)

naja aber ich habe praktisch "eine über"^^ 

deswegen frag ich: Marta oder HS33?

edit: Was ist der unterschied von Marta SL(langer arm) bremszange zur normalen Marta(kurzer arm)?

wie macht sich das bemerkbar?

edit2: Ist eine Hope mini auch am HR fahrbar?Diese hat eine 145er scheibe.Würdet ihr diese der marta vorziehen?

edit3:Was beeinflusst eigentlich die Scheibengröße?


----------



## Trialside (16. August 2007)

Also ich würde die HS33 der Marta vorziehen. Zumindest hinten. Die HS33 hat einfach mehr Power.

zu Edit1: Lange Arm bedeutet, das du ohne Adapter ne 180er Scheibe fahren kannst (zumindest vorne an der Gabel). Kurzer Arm bedeutet folglich nur 160er Scheibe oder 180er/200er mit entsprechendem Adapter...

zu Edit2: Kann ich nix sagen, da ich noch keine Hope Mini hatte

Zu Edit3: Je größer die Scheibe, desto größer die Verzögerung...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (16. August 2007)

Ich wuerd hinten wenn dann nur Hope Trial fahren, oder halt HS 33 und gut geflext. Du kannst natuerlich auch eine andere Scheibenbremse montieren, dann aber zusaetzlich auch eine laaaaaange Sattelstuetze zum Touren fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (16. August 2007)

kann man ne VR Scheibenbremse mit genügend langer leitung eigentlich auch hinten fahren?


----------



## Raimund-Aut (16. August 2007)

ja


----------



## Vermi (17. August 2007)

Hat einer von euch ne info was mit dem shop www.bikes-all-over.de los ist. 

Ich wollte mal wegen den ZHI parts anfragen. Oder gibt es in deutschland noch einen anderen shop für ZHI?


----------



## Eisbein (17. August 2007)

"Die Domain "www.bikes-all-over.de" ist vorrübergehend vom Anbieter Europhost-Webhosting gesperrt wurden." 
das teile bestellen kannst wohl vergessen.

ich hab mein Zhi rahmen von www.trialparts.lv 
und deutschland wirst du wohl keinen anderen shop finden...


----------



## dane08 (18. August 2007)

ich will für mein neues 20er bike auch neue laufräder zusammenstellen und wollt mal wissen was ihr mir so an parts empfehlen würdet.
Bei der hr felge ist wichtig das sie was aushällt. 
preis spielt erstmal keine rolle


----------



## isah (18. August 2007)

Disc oder Felgenbremse?


----------



## dane08 (18. August 2007)

vorne disk hinten felge


----------



## misanthropia (19. August 2007)

edit 3:
die scheibengrößenwahl ist meiner meinung nach komplexer als nur "groß". Wenn du  mal über die größenverhältnisse nachdenkst wenn du am 20" eine 208mm scheibe verbauen würdest, wär das wirklich sinnig? beim downhill und hitzeentwicklung ist das was anderes, da führt die große scheibe aber auch zu besseren Auskühlungsmöglichkeiten, spielt jedoch beim trial keine Rolle. Msp
desweitern sollterst du dir überlegen ob das zu deinem fahrstil passst. ich bin eher der sidehop springer, kenne wiederum andere die sowas fast gar nicht machen. dadurch ist natürlich evtl die gefahr auf die bremse zu springen auch wiederum unterschiedlich hoch.
Die "Kraft" bei der disc kommt eher davon, dass die Beläge deutlich näher an der scheibe sind, beiom trialk genügt auch hinten einfach eine kleine Bremsscheibe.


----------



## ecols (19. August 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> ich will für mein neues 20er bike auch neue laufräder zusammenstellen und wollt mal wissen was ihr mir so an parts empfehlen würdet.
> Bei der hr felge ist wichtig das sie was aushällt.
> preis spielt erstmal keine rolle



die 07er Echo.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (20. August 2007)

ich hab mal ne frage zu der magura hs33 bj 04, es geht um folgendes : an dem Magura u-blade hebel ist der TPA ja aussenliegend nur glaube ch das ich ihn überdreht habe denn der druckpunkt verstellt sich nicht mehr muss ich jetz den ganzen hebel ersetzen oder nur das rädchen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atom-dragon (20. August 2007)

Eigentlich nur das rädchen aber beim 04 weis ich es nicht genau!

//AD


----------



## Levelboss (20. August 2007)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne frage zu der magura hs33 bj 04, es geht um folgendes : an dem Magura u-blade hebel ist der TPA ja aussenliegend nur glaube ch das ich ihn überdreht habe denn der druckpunkt verstellt sich nicht mehr muss ich jetz den ganzen hebel ersetzen oder nur das rädchen ?


Wofür hat das Forum eigentlich eine Suchfunktion?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=198376 Da steht alles, was Du wissen musst.


----------



## Sherco (24. August 2007)

Erfahrungsbericht:

Mofaschlauch.



Hab so einen drin.


Pro:
-Meines gefühls nach besserer bounce.
-weniger durchschlag

Contra:
-Schwer
- Zu groß,dadurch schweres einbauen


----------



## schmitti (26. August 2007)

Servus!
Hat die Toxsin Beläge schon mal jemand getestet?
http://www.bikecorner24.de/toxsin-t....html?osCsid=edfd2f2572af824d9b9ce72ca1182771


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. August 2007)

Jap ziehen sehr gut,gehen aber leide runter wie Knete am Schleifstein,und wenn man frisch geflext hat kann man Fusseln vom Belag auf der Kettenstrebe finden...
Also extrem weich,nur mit geringer Flexung fahren und sie sind auch noch leise


----------



## misanthropia (10. September 2007)

gibts nun shon fahrer des VIZ 4 kant tretlagers?
Ich erinnere mich noch dürftig an telefonate mit Krahnstöver von wegen asymetrisches tretlager am 221 Pro, welches ich dann gekauft habe nd welches passt. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen wieviel wahrheitsgehalt daran ist, ist schon paar jahre her und ich vermeide den Herrn anzurufen.
ansonsten würde ich das viz lager mal ausprobieren, hat jemand mal gewichte parat vom FAG Tretlager etc?


----------



## AxLpAc (12. September 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> gibts nun shon fahrer des VIZ 4 kant tretlagers?
> Ich erinnere mich noch dürftig an telefonate mit Krahnstöver von wegen asymetrisches tretlager am 221 Pro, welches ich dann gekauft habe nd welches passt. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen wieviel wahrheitsgehalt daran ist, ist schon paar jahre her und ich vermeide den Herrn anzurufen.
> ansonsten würde ich das viz lager mal ausprobieren, hat jemand mal gewichte parat vom FAG Tretlager etc?



ich fahre das viz 4 kant innenlager - bisher keine probs! kann aber nicht genau sagen, wie lange ich das schon hab - vielleicht so um die 10 monate!


----------



## misanthropia (12. September 2007)

was fährst du denn für ein bike?


----------



## AxLpAc (12. September 2007)

guck links neben meinen comment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (12. September 2007)

muhhahah ich dulli ich


----------



## Sherco (12. September 2007)

huhu.

Ich hab ein problem mit meiner Hope.

der rechte Kolben "klemmt".

Also er fährt nach ein paar mal bremsen nicht mehr ein......
was kann ich tun?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. September 2007)

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme das die KMC KettenschlÃ¶sser nicht die Bohne taugen?Habe mir jetzt jedes mal nach dem Kauf einer neuen Koolchain das beiliegende Schloss nach max. 5 Tagen zersemmelt und ein weiteres besorgt(eine Seite gerissen,andere weggebogen)
Die daraus resultierende Frage:
Gibt es solide KettenschlÃ¶sser,die eventuell auch mal etwas lÃ¤nger StabilitÃ¤t gewÃ¤rleisten?WÃ¼rde schon gerne bei KettenschlÃ¶ssern bleiben,da dies in meinen Augen nur Vorteile hat(->z.B. Leichte Demontage im Falle der Rad-Wartung,Kettenwartung/Ãlung)

GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## misanthropia (17. September 2007)

das ist komisch weil ich selber zwar ohne fahre aber mit eine Gefahren bin und genug Leute kenne die problemfrei mit diesen unterwegs sind.
Dann wollen wir doch mal forschen. aufwelcher seite und in welchem bereich ist das Glied denn Gebrochen. wie Lang ist dein tretlager?
Ich versuche mal nen Anhaltspunkt in einer Steilen kettenlinie zu finden vll kann das ja etwas darüber sagen dass es kaputt gegangen ist. 
Ich dneke es hat was mit deinem bike zu tun.hängt die kette zu sehr durch oder springst du öfter drauf? aber die wahrscheinlihckeit ist recht gering dass du regelmäßig aufs kettenschloss springst


----------



## Eisbein (17. September 2007)

meine kette läuft  schief auf dem ritzel und ich hatte noch kein problem mit dem kettenschloss. martin du musst deinen fahrstil ändern. Was du alles kaputt kriegst ist unnormal


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. September 2007)

@Misantr.:
Nein,daran liegts nicht,ich kann meine Kettenlinie 100%genau einstellen,da ich mein SSP Kit aus Kassettenspacer gebaut habe.So habe ich die MÃ¶glichkeit die Kettenlinie wie gesagt ganz genau einzustellen.
Und nein,Spannung ist genug da,ich fahre einen Selfmade 74Kings Spanner.
Des Weiteren mach ich 3/4 aller Techniken Ã¼ber die linke Seite,und bin mit den letzten 2 Ketten(sprich in den letzten 4 Monaten) nur 2 mal auf dem RR gelandet,und kein mal auf die Kette.

@Nico:
Ja da hast Du wohl recht,das geht nicht mit rechten Dingen zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (18. September 2007)

welche kette ist denn empfehlenswert ?ich hab imomment immer sone rohloff für nabenschaltung genommen die halten aber höchtens 2 monate
wie siehts mit der khe collapse aus ?


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. September 2007)

1. kettenschlösser beim trial sind rotz!


die khe hatte ich für 3 monate mal druaf. is echt stabil, aber die kette betsand zum schluss nur noch aus steifen gliedern. is nich gut. kmc is ok. halt aller 4 monate mal tauschen. die rohloff is recht hart, und soll schnell reißen. hatte ich frühe mal, und nie probs damit gehabt. ansonsten shimpanso ketten, obwohl die derbst weich sind


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. September 2007)

Bericht fÃ¼r Einspeichung mit einer Kreuzung im VR:
Habe aus der Not,dass ich zu lange Speichen und eine zu groÃe Flansche zusammen verbauen wollte,ein Experiment gemacht.Mir ist bekannt und gelÃ¤ufig,dass es diese Speichung mit 2,3,4 fachen Drehungen gibt,aber ich habe es einmal so probiert und bin sehr zufrieden.
Ich fahre das LR so jetzt schon 2 Wochen und kann keine Kritik abgeben.Das LR wird normal beansprucht(-Gaps aufs Vr,coust etc.) und nach der ersten Probefahrt und der darauf folgenden Nachzentrierung gab es keine Probleme.Steif,stabil und die dicke Optik gibts gratis


----------



## t-time1991 (1. Oktober 2007)

hi! nen kumpel von mir möchte mim trial wieder anfangen, aber hat eine frage wo ich ihm auch nicht helfen konnte: die ´07echo felgen oder viz? ich persönlich fahre ne dx32 und bin von ihr überzeugt, aber mein kumpel will umbedingt diese deng farben haben... aso soll fürs hr sein vielen dank im vorraus max


----------



## Louis Cypher (1. Oktober 2007)

So und hier auch mal ein wenig Senf von mir.

Fahre jetzt seit ca. 3 Wochen das breite FAG- Vierkantlager und war ca. 5-7 mal 2 Stunden draussen. Das Ding ist bereits total hinüber und knackt lustig vor sich hin.

Fazit: Billig und das hat seinen Grund!


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Oktober 2007)

Louis Cypher schrieb:


> So und hier auch mal ein wenig Senf von mir.
> 
> Fahre jetzt seit ca. 3 Wochen das breite FAG- Vierkantlager und war ca. 5-7 mal 2 Stunden draussen. Das Ding ist bereits total hinüber und knackt lustig vor sich hin.
> 
> Fazit: Billig und das hat seinen Grund!



Fazit TryAll Tretlager

1.Industriekugellager-Ding 1Jahr (beide)
2.Industriekugellager-Ding 1Tag (links)
3.Industriekugellager-Ding 3,5Tage (links)

gibts gute ersatz Industriekugellager?

btw: hab immer die Dinger vom Jan gekauft - aber das hat nun ein ende


----------



## curry4king (1. Oktober 2007)

jo meine haben sich auchschon nen paar mal zerlegt


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (1. Oktober 2007)

Louis Cypher schrieb:


> So und hier auch mal ein wenig Senf von mir.
> 
> Fahre jetzt seit ca. 3 Wochen das breite FAG- Vierkantlager und war ca. 5-7 mal 2 Stunden draussen. Das Ding ist bereits total hinüber und knackt lustig vor sich hin.
> 
> Fazit: Billig und das hat seinen Grund!



Das ist echt ärgerlich, du hattest bestimmt ein Montagsfabrikat  

Vor einem halben Jahr bin ich auch auf FAG umgestiegen und ich muß schon sagen, daß ich gegen meine Erwartungen doch recht zufrieden damit bin.
Selbst wenn es jetzt kaputt gehen sollte, hat sich das auf jeden Fall schon rentiert. Bei einem Preis von 10 pro Innenlager kann man sich echt nicht beschweren. 
Außerdem "schonen" die FAG Lager durch die Kunststoffschalen den Rahmen, wenn man etwas öfter auf den RR knallt.

Meiner Meinung nach ist es sowieso recht schwer, unabhängig vom Preis, ein Innenlager zu finden, daß länger als 1 Jahr einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## Eisbein (1. Oktober 2007)

*hust* shimano octalink *hust* 
das funzt ohne probleme...


----------



## robs (1. Oktober 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> *hust* shimano octalink *hust*
> das funzt ohne probleme...




100% richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jockie (2. Oktober 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> gibts gute ersatz Industriekugellager?
> 
> btw: hab immer die Dinger vom Jan gekauft - aber das hat nun ein ende



Wenn du sie im Maschinenteilehandel überhaupt in der richtigen Größe bekommst, wirst du dafür ein Vermögen los...also tatsächlich so um die 50-80 Euro pro Seite. Ist dann zwar super Ware, aber bis dahin kannst du halt mind. 10 Stück vom Jan zerlegen!  
Das ist meine Erfahrung als ich mal Kugellagerfirmen in meiner Gegend abgeklappert habe...bin dann auf Hamsterkäufe der günstigen Lager gegangen ;-)


----------



## isah (2. Oktober 2007)

Bei meinem Kugellager Haendler gibts die dinger vieeel guenstiger, auf jeden Fall auch unter 10 Euro, nur passen die nicht 100%. Da ist halt immer'n bisschen Spiel, beruechtigte Fixie fahrer loesen sowas mit Alu Folie.

martin


----------



## misanthropia (2. Oktober 2007)

ich war mit FAG zufrieden, bin auf viz umgestiegen, ist halt einfach leichter
Ansich ist das ne komische Aussage, dass die Lager nichtr richtig passen weil die  von den Toleranzen genormt sind, weiß allerdings nicht wie sehr man sich im fahrradbau daran orientiert

ps: das war meine letzte echo kurbel die ich mir gekauft habe. Wenn man die Pedale einmal drin lässt dann kann man das auch ewig fahren, aber wenn man sie rausschraubt, schneidet man das gewinde des viel zu weichen alus nach, hat ein 2 spuriges gewinde und es ist kaputt. das war zumindest die zweite erfahrung die ich damit gemacht habe und auch meine letze. Auf helicoil etc habe ich keine lust gehabt


----------



## misanthropia (2. Oktober 2007)

escape war doch zu spät


----------



## t-time1991 (2. Oktober 2007)

t-time1991 schrieb:


> hi! nen kumpel von mir möchte mim trial wieder anfangen, aber hat eine frage wo ich ihm auch nicht helfen konnte: die ´07echo felgen oder viz? ich persönlich fahre ne dx32 und bin von ihr überzeugt, aber mein kumpel will umbedingt diese deng farben haben... aso soll fürs hr sein vielen dank im vorraus max



ums noch ma auf die neue seite zuholen. hat keiner ne meinung welche besser is?


----------



## misanthropia (2. Oktober 2007)

viz


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Oktober 2007)

Hat schonmal jemand die Erfahrung gemacht:
Bei einem Gap auf eine SchrÃ¤ge bekam ich einen Platten,aber was sich mir bot als ich den Reifen von der Felge nahm lieÃ mich erstmal etwas erschaudern:
Der Draht kam aus der Karkasse und stand ca. 6 cm in den Schlauch rein.Was da fÃ¼r ein Kraft gewirkt haben muss,wenn sich dieser Draht einen Gang durch den Gummi bahnt und dann in den Schlauch steht,und dann gleich so weit
Musste den Draht dann abpitschen,zurÃ¼ckbiegen war unmÃ¶glich.Nun ist der Reifen an der Stelle recht willenlos,wenn ich z.B. aufpumpe,quillt er an der Stellle Ã¼ber die Felge,und man muss ihn erst mal wieder reinwurschteln.

Reifen ist Ã¼brigens ein Highroller in DH und 2.35

GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## Eisbein (4. Oktober 2007)

wer fährt auch 2,35 als offizieller schranzer tzzzz

ach martin du bekommts wirklich alle kaput.


----------



## speedy_j (5. Oktober 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wer fährt auch 2,35 als offizieller schranzer tzzzz



ich 

auf die 0,15 zoll ist doch geschissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (19. Oktober 2007)

hat jemand ne ahnung inwiefern sich beim 20er kurze von langen kurbeln unterscheiden?
z.b bei monty sind die ja 160mm und bei zoo 170mm


----------



## MSC-Trialer (19. Oktober 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> hat jemand ne ahnung inwiefern sich beim 20er kurze von langen kurbeln unterscheiden?
> z.b bei monty sind die ja 160mm und bei zoo 170mm



Mit den langen Kurbeln hast du mehr Hebel und somit wird er Antritt leichter. Dafür musst du z.B. beim Treter einen längern Kurbelweg zurücklegen was heist du brauchst ein wenig mehr Anlauf. Bei den kurzen kannst du halt schneller Kurbeln und hast auch mehr Bodenfreiheit. Ich habe sowohl 160mm als auch 170mm am 20" probiert und finde die kurzen immer noch am besten. Ein Kompromiss wären halt noch die 165mm von Tryall   .


----------



## KermitB4 (20. Oktober 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich
> 
> auf die 0,15 zoll ist doch geschissen.



Dann fahr doch mal einen 2,2er Reifen. und dann sag nochmal, dass auf 0,15 Zoll geschissen ist. 

MFG


----------



## Eisbein (20. Oktober 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Mit den langen Kurbeln hast du mehr Hebel und somit wird er Antritt leichter. Dafür musst du z.B. beim Treter einen längern Kurbelweg zurücklegen was heist du brauchst ein wenig mehr Anlauf. Bei den kurzen kannst du halt schneller Kurbeln und hast auch mehr Bodenfreiheit. Ich habe sowohl 160mm als auch 170mm am 20" probiert und finde die kurzen immer noch am besten. Ein Kompromiss wären halt noch die 165mm von Tryall   .



der weg den du am ende zurück legst mit dem rad bleibt der gleiche, so fern du die übersetzung nicht änderst, lediglich der "kurbelweg" sprich der umfang des tretkreises änder sich, und somit wird die kraft geringer.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Oktober 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> der weg den du am ende zurück legst mit dem rad bleibt der gleiche, so fern du die übersetzung nicht änderst, lediglich der "kurbelweg" sprich der umfang des tretkreises änder sich, und somit wird die kraft geringer.



Trotzdem steht die längere Kurbel bei gleichen Anlauf etwas weiter hinten als die kürzere, das setzt voraus man springt mit der gleichen Technik ab. Ich habs halt so gemerkt das ich beim Tippen um eine ganze Umdrehung durch zu bringen ich mit den kürzeren weniger Anlauf gebraucht habe als mit den Langen weil wie du schon sagst der Kurbelkreis kleiner ist.


----------



## Eisbein (20. Oktober 2007)

okay. kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, aber ich glaubs dir einfach mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (20. Oktober 2007)

mhm kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen solange man die überstetzung nicht ändert ist doch nur die kraftumsetzung anders
wie macht sich das bei gaps vom hr bemerkbar?die beschleunigung müsste ja mit den längeren kurbel besser sein(größerer hebel)


----------



## MSC-Trialer (20. Oktober 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> mhm kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen solange man die überstetzung nicht ändert ist doch nur die kraftumsetzung anders
> wie macht sich das bei gaps vom hr bemerkbar?die beschleunigung müsste ja mit den längeren kurbel besser sein(größerer hebel)



Klar hast du nen größeren Hebel und es geht beim reintreten leichter aber das du damit weiter kommst wage ich zu bezweifeln weil das eher eine Technikfrage ist.
Ich glaube da spielt der Reifen eine größere Rolle   . Wie gesagt ich bin beide Kurbellängen gefahren und ich kann nicht sagen das mit den 170er irgendwas viel besser ging.


----------



## speedy_j (20. Oktober 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Dann fahr doch mal einen 2,2er Reifen. und dann sag nochmal, dass auf 0,15 Zoll geschissen ist.
> 
> MFG



aber ich fahre doch 2,35 und wenn mich der ben, simon oder sascha durch die gegend hacken sehen, dann bekommen die immer augenkrebs. aber mit der reifenbreite habe ich fast keine probleme.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Oktober 2007)

Guten Tag zusammen,
ich weiÃ jetzt nicht ob des hier schon diskutiert wurde,wÃ¼rde aber gerne wissen wo der Unterschied zwischen der Avid bb5 und 7 liegt?Oder ist es egal welche man nimmt?
Danke und GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## Levelboss (22. Oktober 2007)

BB5 hat schlechtere Beläge und lässt sich nicht so gut einstellen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Oktober 2007)

Ok dank dir schonmal.Habe ein extrem gutes Angebot fÃ¼r die bb5 und wÃ¼rde,sofern sich abgesehen von der Einstellung keine fundamentalen Bremsleistungsdefiziete einstellen,gerne zuschlagen.
WÃ¼rde im Zusammenspiel mit einer 160mm Scheibe verbaut werden.

GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## mr.mütze (22. Oktober 2007)

kann man bei der bremse nicht einfach andere beläge (koolstop oder so) nehmen dann wäre ja nur noch die einstell sache.


----------



## Levelboss (22. Oktober 2007)

Genau das ist das Problem. Für die BB7, die die selben Beläge wie die ganzen Juicys verwendet, gibt es reichlich Auswahl an alternativen Belägen. Aber für die BB5 eben nicht!


----------



## raffnes (23. Oktober 2007)

Levelboss schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem. Für die BB7, die die selben Beläge wie die ganzen Juicys verwendet, gibt es reichlich Auswahl an alternativen Belägen. Aber für die BB5 eben nicht!



schmarrn: 

Koolstop

BBB

IXS

etc.

im vergleich zur bb7 ist sie bestimmt schlechter einzustellen, aber ich hatte null probleme beim einstellen. lief schleiffrei, druckpunkt war auch gut und geringe nachstellungen kann man ja immernoch über den hebel machen.
trotzdem würde ich für trial eine 180er scheibe bevorzugen. bin eh kein freund von mech. discs.
ne echte frau fühlt sich ja auch besser an als ne gummi-puppe.


----------



## ecols (30. Oktober 2007)

Ein neuer Freilauf muss her. Das aufgeschraube vom ACS nervt und von verschweißen halt ich nix.

Es gibt einige Kriterien die mein neuer Freilauf erfüllen muss: 

1. er darf sich unter keinen Umständen aufschrauben (damit fällt der Eno leider raus, weils da konzeptionell möglich ist)

2. Mehr Einrastpunkte als der ACS

3. Gutes Preis - Haltbarkeitsverhältnis (ACS 12 - 6Monate)

Bisher fallen mir der Monty für 40 ein und der Tensile für 70.. Leider weiß ich nciht ob/wie tryAll das "Aufschraub"problem gelöst hat.. Aber die Haufen Einrastpunkte find cih schon sexy.

Beim Tensile verunsichern mich die Bilder der beiden zertretenen etwas..
und ja, ich würde gerne weiter FrontFreilauf fahren.  (damit stirbt der königs chris)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. Oktober 2007)

ecols schrieb:


> Ein neuer Freilauf muss her. Das aufgeschraube vom ACS nervt und von verschweißen halt ich nix.
> 
> Es gibt einige Kriterien die mein neuer Freilauf erfüllen muss:
> 
> ...



Wenn es kein König Chris sein soll dann kommt nur ein ENO in Frage


----------



## misanthropia (30. Oktober 2007)

mein Eno hat sich nie aufgedreht. bei deinen einschränkungen gibts nichts für dich. du kannst nen eno nicht mit ACS vergleichen, der acs hat sich immer geöffnet aber das tut der eno nicht außer du gehst zu nah an die tretlagerschale an


----------



## luckygambler (30. Oktober 2007)

also ich fahre den monty jetzt ohne probleme seitdem der wieder verfügbar war, wann war das nochmal genau?
seit juni glaube ich...


----------



## ecols (30. Oktober 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> mein Eno hat sich nie aufgedreht. bei deinen einschränkungen gibts nichts für dich. du kannst nen eno nicht mit ACS vergleichen, der acs hat sich immer geöffnet aber das tut der eno nicht außer du gehst zu nah an die tretlagerschale an



Was hat denn die öffnerei mit dem tretlager zu tun? Das geht mir nicht ein.. Ich hab mit dem ACS schon einiges angestellt und vielen meinen der ENO geht nciht auf, das kann cih mir aber einfach nciht vorstellen.. das Gewinde geht genau in die selbe Richtung, und ebi mir hat sogar Loctite versagt. 

Ja, ich fahr monströse Kettenspannung..


----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. Oktober 2007)

Naja, das mit dem Aufdrehn beim ENO stimmt schon, war bei meinem ersten ENO mit dem roten Ring auch so. Hab reingetreten und dabei hats mir das ganze Teil zerschossen   Damit das nicht mehr passieren kann, macht man einfach Schraubensicherung auf die Gewindegänge. Und das funktioniert bei jedem Freilauf, auch ACS  . Hab das bei meinem ENO Trial gleich wo ich ihn bekommen habe gemacht und der Ring hat sich nicht mehr gelockert.

Edit. Probier mal WÜRTH Lagersicherung Hochfest/Endfest !! Um das Gewinde wieder auf zu bekommen brauchst du einen Heißluftfön


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Oktober 2007)

Er meinte,das wenn die Lagerbreite zu gering ist,dass der Lock-Ring des Freilaufs gegen die Lagerschale reibt,und er sich aufdrehen kÃ¶nnte.
Find ich jedoch sehr abstrakt.


----------



## misanthropia (30. Oktober 2007)

warum abstrakt? darum ist der doch die Nuten an anderen Freiläufen abgeflext. In Kombination mit einem zu kurzen Tretlagerr. wenns das nicht ist dann hat sich  das ja erledigt. meiner hat sich bisher nie aufgedreht. 
Im zweifelsfall wirklich: loctite


----------



## Thiemsche (31. Oktober 2007)

Hat einer ne Ahnung was das Hoffmann Answer 08 kostet? Kann keinen Preis auf der Seite finden. 
Und hat es vielleicht auch schon mal einer gefahren? Wie steif ist das Ding?


----------



## curry4king (31. Oktober 2007)

Achja zum Thema ACS zuschweißen:
Hab ich und nen Kumpel gemacht seitdem keine Probleme
so ab und zu mal ordentlich öl reinlaufen lassen dann schnurrt es wieder schön und um das teil mit einem Punkt zuzubrutzeln braucht man nun wirklich keine schweißerfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (31. Oktober 2007)

mein hoffmann rahmen müsste ca. in ner halben stunde mitm postboten kommen
der preis für den rahmen liegt bei  650E wie teuer das bike dann insgesamt wird kommt halt auf die parts an


----------



## mr.mütze (1. November 2007)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit diesem rockring gemacht


----------



## florianwagner (1. November 2007)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrungen mit diesem rockring gemacht



der is natürlich nur was für leute die nicht so oft aufsetzten und die auch nicht so grob fahren. ansonsten gutes teil, is leicht und hält. allerdings nur für eine seite. also schön vorsichtig fahren.


----------



## dane08 (2. November 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> hat jemand ne ahnung ob man den try all overize riser lenker in den ti vorbau kriegt?





dane08 schrieb:


> das ist schon klar
> ganz blöd bin ich och net (hoffe ich zumindest)
> es geht darum das man beim ti vorbau die halteschelle ja nich abnehmen kann und deshalb den lenker durchstecken muss. Und da da ist nun die frage ob man den try all da reinkriegt





koxxrider schrieb:


> ja das passt auf jeden fall




???? nein der passt da nicht rein
danke für diese für mich sehr teure fehlinfo
jetzt muss ich mir nen anderen lenker kaufen


----------



## Eisbein (2. November 2007)

hast den lenker bei jan gekauft? schon mal versucht zurückzugeben?
und wenn ich mich nicht irre ist die form ja recht änlich wie die vom try all riser


----------



## mr.mütze (2. November 2007)

ja ich wiege 65 kg und bin erst 2 mal auf gekommen seit einem jahr also nicht so oft
 hatte bis jetzt keinen dran (bitte nicht schlagen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (2. November 2007)

der lenker ist schon etwas älter und ich hab den entfärbt also is nix mit zurückgeben 
da mjirder ti lenker eig zu schmal ist , ist die frage ob der try all rage in den vorbau passt (der 4 von oben bei trialmarkt.de, bitte genau anschauen welcher das ist , wenn jemand dazu ne auskunft gibt ,denn mein geld wird langsam knapp )


----------



## curry4king (2. November 2007)

du kannst auch einfach das bild von jan klauen und hier einfügen


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. November 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> ???? nein der passt da nicht rein
> danke für diese für mich sehr teure fehlinfo
> jetzt muss ich mir nen anderen lenker kaufen




Irgendwas machst du was falsch. Es gibt nur 2 verschiedene Lenkerklemmungen das wäre 31,8 mm und 25,4. Und der Try all Oversize mit 31,8 Klemmung ist meiner Meinung der hier oder http://www.trialmarkt.de/media/punchinbar.jpg ?
Und der passt auf jeden fall in den Titanvorbau weil dieser auch für 31,8 mm Klemmungen ausgelegt ist.

Edit: Habe gerade gemerkt das es du den Oversize Riser Lenker meinst und den gibt es ja gar nicht mehr oder? Aber soweit ich weiss hatte der auch 31,8 mm Klemmung . Versuch mal bitte eins. Da es beim Titanvorbau ja keine abnehmbare Halteschelle gibt musst du das Teil ein wenig aufbiegen sonst bekommt man den Lenker nicht rein. Du nimmst ein Stück Blech was du in den Schlitz wo die Schrauben durchgehn steckst dann schraubst du die Schrauben von unten rein so das sie gegen das Blech drücken und biegst damit die  Klemmung soweit auf bis du den Lenker bequem durch die Schelle stecken kannst.


----------



## dane08 (2. November 2007)

da müsste ich die schelle soweit aufbiegen das der vorbau danach relativ warscheinlich im eimer ist
also bleibt mir nur die möglichkeit das ich entweder den pro vorbau fahre ,was ich aber nicht will oder das ich mir nen passenden lenker kauf
ich hab jan mal angeschrieben und gefragt ob das passt.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (2. November 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> da müsste ich die schelle soweit aufbiegen das der vorbau danach relativ warscheinlich im eimer ist
> also bleibt mir nur die möglichkeit das ich entweder den pro vorbau fahre ,was ich aber nicht will oder das ich mir nen passenden lenker kauf
> ich hab jan mal angeschrieben und gefragt ob das passt.



Gelaber... Das Problem ist die Biegung. Das Prob hatte ich bei meinem Titanlenker auch und es hat gefunzt. Du sollst ihn auch nicht mit Gewalt aufbiegen sondern nur ein wenig mit dem Druck der Schrauben. Du wirst sehn, das reicht schon das du den Lenker besser einfädeln kannst.


----------



## curry4king (2. November 2007)

bei nem kumpel ging nen ti lenker auch in nen alten xlite vorbau (steil silber mit geschlossener klemmung)

bissel biegen dann passt das 
alleine wirstes nüsch hinkriegen achja und nen paar kratzer kriegste vill an den lenker aber sonst geht das


----------



## dane08 (2. November 2007)

das passt echt ncht da der lenker an der stelle nicht rund sondern oval ist


----------



## mr.mütze (3. November 2007)

mach mal en bild vom lenker weil ein ovaler lenker naja. haste den mal zu fest angezogen so das der lenker sich verformt hat? klingt halt en bisschen komisch


mfg marcel


----------



## dane08 (3. November 2007)

hast mich scheinbar falsch verstanden der lenker ist nicht an der klemmung oval sondern an einer stelle der biegung


----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. November 2007)

dane08 schrieb:


> hast mich scheinbar falsch verstanden der lenker ist nicht an der klemmung oval sondern an einer stelle der biegung



hatte das problem auch! habe dann einfach gewalt angewendet und dann saß der drinne 
(ich habe den lenker senkrecht auf den biden gestellt sodass der vorbau in einer wagerechten position war, dann habe ich einen gummihammer genommen und auf den vorbau geschlagen[an der seite die zu lenker hin zeigt] ! klingt brutal aber hat geklappt  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (3. November 2007)

ich kenn das problem in der anderen Richtung. wollte man nen alten lenker (glaub zoo) aus nem echo vorbau rausbauen. wäre auch nicht ohne aufbiegen gegangen.
is halt ab und zu bißl blöd mit den gebogenen lenkern. Einfach bißl probieren. ev bißl schmieren (öl oder fett) könnte auch helfen. danach halt schön wieder saubermachen


----------



## mr.mütze (5. November 2007)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrungen mit diesem rockring gemacht





noch mal ne frage kann ich den auch auf ne eche kurbel machen und wie macht man den fest so das der nicht verrutscht


----------



## curry4king (5. November 2007)

ich denke mal das ritzel wird den festhalten
sind doch aber glaube alle kurbeln so aufgebaut oder?


----------



## mr.mütze (5. November 2007)

und dann noch ne frage zu den belägen wie sind die so von der bremskraft her weil bis her habe ich monty beläge drauf und naja bin nicht so zu frieden 


mfg marcel


----------



## Trialmaniax (5. November 2007)

werden schon gut ziehen, aber sehr schnell weg sein genauso wie heatsink, zoo.   greif lieber auf bewährte beläge wie braune koxx oder coust pads zurück.da weiß man was man hat


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. November 2007)

Und bau die Monty-Teile ab,haben mich einen angebrochenen Ellenbogen gekostet...


----------



## mr.mütze (5. November 2007)

ja de sind mir schon mal aus der halterung gebrochen aus den plastik dingern


war lusitg für die die zu gesehen haben


----------



## Sherco (5. November 2007)

Das passiert bei denen oft! die sollten verboten werden!
Stell dir mal vor das passiert bei nem drop........ wer dann lacht gehört geschossen.


----------



## isah (5. November 2007)

Bei nem drop kommst du von oben, was soll da passieren? Naja, bin sowieso Optimist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (5. November 2007)

bei nem drop auf ne 1 meter rail =)


----------



## Raimund-Aut (5. November 2007)

Rote Heatsink in Alu Backings! halten ewig ewig ewig ewig und bremsen auf geflexter Felge sehr gut. Der Druckpunkt wird auch besser. Prima Gegenwert fürs Geld


----------



## luckygambler (5. November 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> werden schon gut ziehen, aber sehr schnell weg sein genauso wie heatsink, zoo.   greif lieber auf bewährte beläge wie braune koxx oder coust pads zurück.da weiß man was man hat



wo gibts die braunen koxx?
hab die schon gesucht...


----------



## curry4king (5. November 2007)

trialmarkt.....


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. November 2007)

KÃ¶nnte man theoretisch die Koxx aus den Plastik-Schalen klÃ¶ppeln und in die Alu-Halterungen packen?
MÃ¼sste gehen,nur weis ich nicht ob die BelÃ¤ge von unten alle die selbe Form haben.


----------



## Thiemsche (5. November 2007)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Rote Heatsink in Alu Backings! halten ewig ewig ewig ewig und bremsen auf geflexter Felge sehr gut. Der Druckpunkt wird auch besser. Prima Gegenwert fürs Geld



Hatte ein halbes Jahr lang die blauen Heatsink in Alu Backings. Bremsen super. Allerdings sind mir die Ecken dir Belaege immer aus den Alu Backins gerutscht und sind dann an der Felge geschliffen. Habs sogar mit reinkleben (Sekundenkleber) versucht. Hat aber auch nich viel geholfen.  Bin jetzt auf die Rockpads umgestiegen und sind bombig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (6. November 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> KÃ¶nnte man theoretisch die Koxx aus den Plastik-Schalen klÃ¶ppeln und in die Alu-Halterungen packen?
> MÃ¼sste gehen,nur weis ich nicht ob die BelÃ¤ge von unten alle die selbe Form haben.



ich wÃ¼rd mit allen sachen experimentieren nur nicht mit der hr bremse 
das kommt krass wenn man bremst und nix passiert


----------



## Eisbein (6. November 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> KÃ¶nnte man theoretisch die Koxx aus den Plastik-Schalen klÃ¶ppeln und in die Alu-Halterungen packen?
> MÃ¼sste gehen,nur weis ich nicht ob die BelÃ¤ge von unten alle die selbe Form haben.



in die heatsink halterung passen die nicht rein. die von CRV (?) sind genausolang wie die standart pads. die heantsinks sind 5mm lÃ¤nger


----------



## Levelboss (6. November 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> KÃ¶nnte man theoretisch die Koxx aus den Plastik-Schalen klÃ¶ppeln und in die Alu-Halterungen packen?
> MÃ¼sste gehen,nur weis ich nicht ob die BelÃ¤ge von unten alle die selbe Form haben.


Heatsink backings haben die gleichen Abmessungen wie 50mm lange Magura-BelÃ¤ge. Du kannst also jeden beliebigen Trialbelag transplantieren. Haargenau wird es nicht passen, aber dafÃ¼r gibt es ja Messer und 2-Komponentenkleber.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (7. November 2007)

Hab mal ein paar Fragen zur Marta Bremsscheibe:

1. Hat die Scheibe eine gute Bremskraft?
2. Mit welchen Bremsen kann man die Scheibe kombinieren
3. Hat jemand schon irgendwelche uten oder schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## Sherco (7. November 2007)

Nimm lieber ne Hope scheibe.


----------



## mr.mütze (7. November 2007)

hat jemand erfahrung mit dieser nabe weil das irgent wie die einzige ist die 135 mm einbaubreite, disk und ritzel zum schrauben. und kann man da ganz normale schraubritzel drauf machen?

mfg marcel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. November 2007)

Jap kann man,ich werde wenn ich wieder Geld habe auch diese bestellen


----------



## ecols (7. November 2007)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrung mit dieser nabe weil das irgent wie die einzige ist die 135 mm einbaubreite, disk und ritzel zum schrauben. und kann man da ganz normale schraubritzel drauf machen?
> 
> mfg marcel



läuft seit jahren..


----------



## Schevron (7. November 2007)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Hab mal ein paar Fragen zur Marta Bremsscheibe:
> 
> 1. Hat die Scheibe eine gute Bremskraft?
> 2. Mit welchen Bremsen kann man die Scheibe kombinieren
> 3. Hat jemand schon irgendwelche uten oder schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


 

Ich nehme mal an du meinst die Marta SL Scheibe.
Ich fand die scheibe nicht so prickelnt. Is zwar schön leicht und nett anzuschaun, aber die bremsleistung hat mich nicht so überzeugt. Hat einfach zu wenig auflagefläche und eben keine Löcher.
Kombinieren geht denk ich mal mit allen Discbremsen. Wie natürlich die bremsleistung ist, ist ne andere frage.

Solltest du oder jemand anderes aber noch eine haben wollen, ich hab noch eine komplett neue und eine leicht gebrauchte. beides 160er. würde ich abgeben, wenn der preis stimmt


----------



## luckygambler (7. November 2007)

curry4king schrieb:


> trialmarkt.....



try all beläge = koxx beläge  
das muss man auch dazu schreiben...

habe mal nen harten bremsblock ausprobiert. die braunen sind auch auch hart. zwar ist der verschleiss an den bremsblöcken gering aber dafür ist die flexung doch umso shcneller ab und ne neue felge kostet mehr... 
is meine rechnung falsch? 
mit den roten maguras hatte ich bsiher sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht...
trotzdem die koxx?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (7. November 2007)

ach die flexung hält mit den braunen auch ne weile. viel wichtiger is das man die felge sauber hält. ich meine das man ab und zu mal mitm wasserschlacuh den bremsstaub runterholt. mit den braunen koxx hab ich alle 3 monate geflext. also voll ok. werde mir die braunen auch wieder drauf machen. die cousts sind so sau laut, das nervt


----------



## curry4king (7. November 2007)

kauf dir die harten und werde glücklich =)


----------



## isah (7. November 2007)

ich hab fast alle bloxx durch, imho sind die roten die besten, sind bisschen weicher als die braunen.


----------



## Eisbein (7. November 2007)

isah schrieb:


> ich hab fast alle bloxx durch, imho sind die roten die besten, sind bisschen weicher als die braunen.



jop, kann dir zustimmen. hab ja die roten von dir bekommen. sind besser als die blauen. und die fand ich schon richtig gut. aber an V kommen sie alle nicht ran


----------



## biker ben (7. November 2007)

woher bekommt man die coust`s?


----------



## Levelboss (7. November 2007)

www.vttcoustellier.com oder www.heatsinkbikes.com


----------



## Eisbein (7. November 2007)

biker ben schrieb:


> woher bekommt man die coust`s?



entweder direkt beim coustiller, oder bei heatsinkbikes.com 
ob jan die hat bin ich mir net sicher...

edit, da war wohl jem ne sekunde schneller als ich. damn


----------



## bike 20 (9. November 2007)

Hätte mal ne frage, wie findet ihr das neue ZHI zm2 (biketrial-germany.de).






mfg bike 20


----------



## kingpin18 (9. November 2007)

Levelboss schrieb:


> www.vttcoustellier.com oder www.heatsinkbikes.com



Die bei Heatsink sind recht Teuer £19 das sind 26. Der Michel Coustellier will nur 20 haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1981 (9. November 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Die bei Heatsink sind recht Teuer Â£19 das sind 26â¬. Der Michel Coustellier will nur 20â¬ haben.



Hab den Herrn Michel Coustellier mal angeschrieben,aber irgendwie werde ich aus seiner Mail nicht schlau bezÃ¼glich der Bankdaten  

Ich zitiere Mal: Hello

NÂ° account bank on file.

Send mail be back when you make tranfer.

Und noch nen Anhang: www.googlehilftdir.de

Ich werd da nicht schlau raus!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. November 2007)

Das sind die Bankdaten vom Michel. Du brauchst für deine Auslandsüberweisung
Den IBAN und den BIC code.  Alles andere auf dem Zettel ist mehr oder weniger uninteressant


----------



## mario1981 (9. November 2007)

ja aber in Frankreich gibts doch wohl auch ne Kontonummer oder ne Bankleitzahl?! Die brauch ich doch


----------



## MSC-Trialer (9. November 2007)

mario1981 schrieb:


> ja aber in Frankreich gibts doch wohl auch ne Kontonummer oder ne Bankleitzahl?! Die brauch ich doch



Bei Überweisungen im Inland ja. Aber wenn man ins Ausland überweist ersetzen die beiden Codes die Kontonummer. Kuck doch einfach mal auf dein Auslandsüberweisungsschein da wirst du es sehn.


----------



## curry4king (9. November 2007)

ansonsten druck den zettel aus und latsch inne bank klatsch das ding aufm tisch die werdens bestimmt wissen was du machen musst


----------



## jockie (10. November 2007)

mario1981 schrieb:


> ja aber in Frankreich gibts doch wohl auch ne Kontonummer oder ne Bankleitzahl?! Die brauch ich doch



Wie MSC-Trialer schon gesagt hat...wenn du genau guckst, finden sich in der IBAN (International Bank Account Number) sowohl die franz. Bankleitzahl als auch die Kontonummer bei der Bank wieder. IBAN, Betrag und Empfängername reichen für eine EU-Überweisung im Prinzip also, die Adressangabe ist optional.
Der Knackpunkt bei Auslandsüberweisungen ist die Kostenübernahme. Da musst du im Formular angeben, dass du alle Kosten der Überweisung übernimmst (Entgeldübernahme), sonst kommt evtl. ein geringerer Betrag beim Zahlungsempfänger an.

Ansonsten finde ich's übrigens panne, die kompletten Kontodaten und die komplette Anschrift einer Person ins Netz zu stellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mario1981 (10. November 2007)

jockie schrieb:


> Wie MSC-Trialer schon gesagt hat...wenn du genau guckst, finden sich in der IBAN (International Bank Account Number) sowohl die franz. Bankleitzahl als auch die Kontonummer bei der Bank wieder. IBAN, Betrag und Empfängername reichen für eine EU-Überweisung im Prinzip also, die Adressangabe ist optional.
> Der Knackpunkt bei Auslandsüberweisungen ist die Kostenübernahme. Da musst du im Formular angeben, dass du alle Kosten der Überweisung übernimmst (Entgeldübernahme), sonst kommt evtl. ein geringerer Betrag beim Zahlungsempfänger an.
> 
> Ansonsten finde ich's übrigens panne, die kompletten Kontodaten und die komplette Anschrift einer Person ins Netz zu stellen!




Entschuldige bitte,aber diesen Auszug habe ich halt von Herrn Coust so bekommen!


----------



## ChrisKing (10. November 2007)

mario1981 schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte,aber diesen Auszug habe ich halt von Herrn Coust so bekommen!









Sag mir mal bitte, wie alt du bist. 1981 is hoffentlich nicht dein Geburtsdatum oder? Wenn doch, dann Gut Nacht...

Edit sagt, dass du 25 bist...


----------



## kingpin18 (10. November 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Edit sagt, dass du 25 bist...



26


----------



## mario1981 (10. November 2007)

Man hört auf zu heulen! Ja,das ist meine erste Auslandsüberweisung! Entschuldigt das ich nen Fehler gemacht habe!
Die die es brauchen können sich ja noch weiter das Maul darüber zerreissen 

@ChrisKing: Auch wenn du die Daten jetzt siehst,was willste damit anfangen?????????


----------



## Schevron (10. November 2007)

es geht nicht darum was er macht, sondern das manche banken leider abbuchungen zulassen ohne Einzugsermäßigung.
Dh wenn jemand mit "krimineller Energie" die Kontodaten sieht könnte er rein theoretisch bei der richtigen Bank geld vom konto vom Coustl abbuchen.
er könnte es zwar rückbuchen, aber is ärger, aufwand usw.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (14. November 2007)

Mich würde es mal interesieren wie man die Tretlagerhöhe erechnet und was überhaupt + und  - heißen habe das bis heute nie verstanden xD

gruß Jan


----------



## robs (14. November 2007)

Zieh eine Linie von Ache zu Achse und miss, wieviel höher oder tiefer das Tretlager sitzt...   bingo. Deshalb beeinflusst eine Gabel auch dieses Maß. Mit welcher Gabellänge wird das standardmäßig angegeben??

Korrigiert mich wenn ich da falsch liege.


----------



## Eisbein (14. November 2007)

bei deng soweit ich weis meist mit der echo urban fork. kein plan wie lang die ist...


----------



## dane08 (14. November 2007)

guck bei tartybiikes da geben die die geo mit entsprechender gabel an


----------



## hooliemoolie (15. November 2007)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> Sag mir mal bitte, wie alt du bist. 1981 is hoffentlich nicht dein Geburtsdatum oder? Wenn doch, dann Gut Nacht...
> 
> Edit sagt, dass du 25 bist...


  

wie alt bist du den...ChrisKing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. November 2007)

Das hier ist der Erfahrungen-Thread und kein Kindergarten-Thread,...


Wo liegen im Allgemeinen die Unterschiede zwischen all den erhÃ¤ltlichen Halteschellen fÃ¼r die hs33?
So gut wie jeder hat welche im Angebot,aber gibt es auch Unterschiede?
GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## Sherco (15. November 2007)

Naja bei meinem bruder kommt mir das so vor als würden die Zoo!´s nicht so gut klemmen wie die alten......... aber nur erscheinungssache


----------



## misanthropia (15. November 2007)

also ich glaube es gibt keine unterschiede. Wo sollen sioe auch sein? Höchstens dass bei einem die Schraubenlanglöcher länger sind als bei anderen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. November 2007)

Stimmt,was soll es auch fÃ¼r Unterschiede geben auÃer Optik...Dann werde ich wieder die Maguras nehmen,sind gÃ¼nstig und klemmen


----------



## KermitB4 (17. November 2007)

Der Unterschied zwischen den Magura und den anderen Schellen liegt darin, dass die Magura aus Druckguss sind und die anderen aus CNC-gefrästem Aluminium.
Manche leute, mich eingeschlossen, knallen die Haltschellenschrauben immer richtig an und da ist es schon häufig vorgekommen, dass die Maguraschellen brechen. Das kann mit den CNC-Schellen nicht passieren.

Ich bin mit meinen Zoo! Schellen voll zufrieden.

MFG


----------



## ecols (17. November 2007)

dier magura schellen machen auch auf mich einen wesentlich poröseren eindruck.. der rest unterscheidet sich kaum..


----------



## Monty98 (17. November 2007)

Hat hier schon jemand Erfahrungen mit Zhi-Gabeln gemacht?
Sehn ja schon sehr Echo-like aus. Und was leichteres als 712g findet man auch nicht so einfach.


----------



## Sherco (17. November 2007)

wirken sich cantisockel negativ auf die bremswirkung von einer HS33 aus?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. November 2007)

Ja,mit der Kombination wirst du nicht glÃ¼cklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (17. November 2007)

dann muss ne echo control fork her


----------



## Eisbein (17. November 2007)

nein! ne V brake muss her!


----------



## Thiemsche (18. November 2007)

Da im Kaufberatungs-Thread keiner antworten will versuch ich's mal hier.
Kann mich einer ueber die unterschiede der 20" ZHI-Rahmen aufklaeren. Beim ZM1 gefaellt mir die Optik sehr gut (ZOO Python 06 ist ist einfach nur geil). Ansonsten weiss ich nicht welcher der bessere bzw. steifere Rahmen ist.  Oder kann mir vielleicht einer sogar nen ZOO Python-Rahmen verkaufen?


----------



## ringo667 (18. November 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen den Magura und den anderen Schellen liegt darin, dass die Magura aus Druckguss sind und die anderen aus CNC-gefrästem Aluminium.
> Manche leute, mich eingeschlossen, knallen die Haltschellenschrauben immer richtig an und da ist es schon häufig vorgekommen, dass die Maguraschellen brechen. Das kann mit den CNC-Schellen nicht passieren.
> 
> Ich bin mit meinen Zoo! Schellen voll zufrieden.
> ...




Du hast tatsächlich die Schrauben so zugeknallt, dass eine Halteschelle auseinander gebrochen ist???

Hast du zuviel Kraft??

Kann mir das fast nicht vorstellen, da reißt man doch vorher das Gewinde raus.


----------



## KermitB4 (18. November 2007)

Das passiert schnell, Ringo!

Dazu braucht man nicht viel Kraft. 

MFG


----------



## Raimund-Aut (18. November 2007)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Du hast tatsächlich die Schrauben so zugeknallt, dass eine Halteschelle auseinander gebrochen ist???
> 
> Hast du zuviel Kraft??
> 
> Kann mir das fast nicht vorstellen, da reißt man doch vorher das Gewinde raus.



Die Dinger brechen gerne. Das ist ein ganz spröder Spritzgusskack. Die Kraft, die zum Brechen nötig ist, ist wirklich erstaunlich gering....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (18. November 2007)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Du hast tatsächlich die Schrauben so zugeknallt, dass eine Halteschelle auseinander gebrochen ist???
> 
> Hast du zuviel Kraft??
> 
> Kann mir das fast nicht vorstellen, da reißt man doch vorher das Gewinde raus.



hab ich auch schon fertig gebracht.. das geht relativ schnell..


----------



## Schevron (18. November 2007)

bei mir ginge das gar nicht. die dinger sind komplett zusammengedreht. da is kein platz zum biegen =) sind aber eh die CNC Adamant


----------



## ringo667 (18. November 2007)

An die Schellenbrecher:
Lasst euch zu Weihnachten nen Drehmomentschlüssel schenken...


Ich dreh die Schrauben nur soweit zu, dass die Geber gerade festgeklemmt sind,
weil es ja laut Magura heisst, dass bei zu fest geklemmten Gebern der Kolben schwergängiger ist und zu schlechterem zurückfahren neigt
(ob das tatsächlich so ist sei mal dahingestellt).

Wie dem auch sei....
Wenn ich s´nächste mal die Bremse ausrichte pass ich halt noch ein bischen besser auf.

Gute Nacht


----------



## Sherco (19. November 2007)

was könnt ihr so zu Viz felgen sagen?(26"  )


----------



## misanthropia (19. November 2007)

viz felgen gut.


----------



## Sherco (19. November 2007)

kurz und bündig  danke


----------



## mr.mütze (20. November 2007)

hi mal ne frage was hat das eigentlich mit dem monty bremsen spray auf sich, für was verwendet man das

mfg marcel


----------



## curry4king (20. November 2007)

hat ich früher mal benutzt 
funzt gut aber bitumen is besser schmaddert und klebt nicht so viel
außerdem bleiben bei zuviel auftragen die beläge gerne mal kleben


----------



## mr.mütze (20. November 2007)

hm ok danke


----------



## isah (20. November 2007)

.. aber es geht im regen, bitumen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (20. November 2007)

naja naja im regen is beides net so gut da hilft nur ordentliche beläge + flexung da beides unter wassereinfluss verschmiert


----------



## mr.mütze (20. November 2007)

da wir gerade beim flexen sind hat jemand en bild von ner gut geflexten felge weil ich habe mein auch geflext aber irgent wie na ja lässt der erfolg auf sich warten 

mfg marcel


----------



## ringo667 (20. November 2007)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> da wir gerade beim flexen sind hat jemand en bild von ner gut geflexten felge weil ich habe mein auch geflext aber irgent wie na ja lässt der erfolg auf sich warten
> 
> mfg marcel



Bilder von geflexten Felgen gibst im Forum genug, benutz mal die Suche!


----------



## isah (21. November 2007)

Beim Ikea gibts Mineral Oel fuer 3 Euro (0.5 Liter), ist durchsichtig, laut beschreibung zur holz instand haltung...


----------



## Schevron (22. November 2007)

das ist leider nur recht dickflüssig.


----------



## misanthropia (22. November 2007)

nimmste salatöl kostet dich 0,79 cent / Liter.
Funktioniert genauso wie Magura Blood, nur mit dem Nachteil es es wesentlich schneller Altert. wäre ratsam das dann schätzungsweise alle 3 Monate zu tauschen.
Einzig die Schmiereigenschaft ist denke ich nur bedingt dadurch gewährleistet. Da hat nunmal das Magura Zeug den Vorteil, dass es auf den Einsatzbedarf abgestimmt ist.


----------



## KermitB4 (22. November 2007)

Haushaltsöl vom Baumarkt! Säure und Harzfrei.

Oder ganz einfach Wasser - billiger gehts nicht.

MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. November 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Oder ganz einfach Wasser - billiger gehts nicht.
> 
> MFG


----------



## mr.mütze (24. November 2007)

moin hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem nobbi nic als 2.4 front reifen?


mfg marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (24. November 2007)

mal ne frage, hauptsächlich an die Fulldisc fraktion. Meint ihr es bringt was die HR Disc auch rückwärts einzufahren?
Ich nehme ma an das ihr das auch schon gemerkt habt, das die Scheibe hinten nicht so gut hebt bei belastungen die gegen die Fahrtrichtung gehen (also zb. nicht ganz auf einen Baumstamm hochkommen, und dann dieses langsam wieder nach hinten runter rollen mit durchrutschender Bremse)

Hab mir nun überlegt das es vielleicht daran liegt das man sie ja ansich immer nur in eine Richtung einfährt. Könnte das was bringen oder ist das ehr kontraproduktiv? Nicht das sie zum schluß weder in die eine noch in die andere richtung packt


----------



## mr.mütze (25. November 2007)

hat keiner erfahrungen mit nem nobbi nic vorne?


----------



## speedy_j (25. November 2007)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> hat keiner erfahrungen mit nem nobbi nic vorne?



hebt bestens auf trockenem bis feuchten waldboden, greift relativ gut in nassen wurzeln ein und auf groben geröll hat er auch genügent grip. einzig auf losen schotter rutscht er schnell weg. hab ihn aber derzeit am fully montiert.  

mal im ernst. welchen reifen man vorn drauf macht, ist fast egal. im forum wird von continental supersonic mit 300g bis zum fetten dh reifen mit über 1200g alles gefahren.


----------



## mr.mütze (25. November 2007)

wollte nur wissen ob der geeigntet ist zum trial fahren wegen der karkasse weil die sehr dünn ist.


----------



## nornen (25. November 2007)

hat jemand irgendwelche vorschläge welcher lenker besser ist...ich hab den eindruck das der monty etwas zu kurz ist und das man mit dem rage mehr hebel hat und dementsprechenmd das rad höher reissen kann, oder ja ist das alles ne gewöhnungssache...


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. November 2007)

habt ihr Erfahrungen mit "halben Ketten"?

mein favourit bis jetzt KHE Halflink...

stabil genug? vergleich zu normalen KMC Kool Chain?

is ja preislich leider zwischen 25 und 30â¬

andere mÃ¶glichkeit wÃ¤re 3 halbe Glieder (nich die komischen vom Jan 2,60â¬ - waren 3 Glieder von der KHE) in die KMC...

hatte ich davor am Monty auch


einziger Grund ist eigentlich, dass ich die "volle KÃ¼rze" meines Bikes ausnÃ¼tzen will... was momentan weniger der Fall ist

hier maln paar links
http://www.derfunsportladen.de/start.php?d_XAKE_0012_SALT_Halflink_BMX_Kette.php
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Antrieb-und-Schaltung/Ketten/Point-Mask-Chain-MK-900-Halflink-Kette-2007::7772.html
http://www.bmx-onlineshop.de/index.html?d_13028_Shadow_Interlock_V2_Chain___1_8___mittel_1897.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (26. November 2007)

fahre die half link ohne probleme. würde es auch jederzeit wieder tun greife aber zur cool chain weil das was ich bezwecken wollte auch mit halflink nicht geht.
Die Kettenglieder sind auch nicht vergleichbar mit den mist dingern vom jan die immer kaputt gehen. Bin auch mit Kettenschloss gefahren, jetzt aber wieder ohne weil mir im keller der Verschluss runtergefallen ist und ich keine Lust hatte das zu suchen.
Dennoch: immer mal einen Blick auf die Kette wirken. Dass die Form kraft- und Belastungstechnisch für Zug nicht die Beste ist ist kein Geheimnis. Ich tausche meine Kette im Frühjahr, bin sie dann 1 jahr gefahren.


----------



## bike 20 (26. November 2007)

Wollte mal fragen ob jemand erfahrungen mit dem alten (mit Rock ring) GU Typhon gemacht hat? 
mfg


----------



## Schevron (26. November 2007)

nornen schrieb:


> hat jemand irgendwelche vorschläge welcher lenker besser ist...ich hab den eindruck das der monty etwas zu kurz ist und das man mit dem rage mehr hebel hat und dementsprechenmd das rad höher reissen kann, oder ja ist das alles ne gewöhnungssache...


 
ich glaub nicht das man mit dem hebel höher kommt. ist ja eher ein seitlicher hebel. also ev ein sprung zur seite könnte besser gehen.

die kurzen lenker am 20" sind absolut top, ausreichend, leicht.
aber wems net gefällt darf auch gerne was anderes fahren. 

________________________________

Was die halben kettenglieder angeht: wenn es wegen der geo nicht nötig ist ein halbes glied zu fahren würde ich immer die sichere variante nehmen und ne breite KMC Koolchain fahren.


----------



## misanthropia (26. November 2007)

@ speedy und der Aussage dass es egal ist wlchen reifen man fährt... Vom der Haltbarkeit und vom Verschleiß schon, aber vom Dämpfen her, vom durchschlagschutz ist das schon was anderes. und glaub mir, es macht einen unterschied ob du vorne 300g reifen fährst oder 1200g. das sind fast 600g weniger die du in die Luft heben musst.


----------



## mr.mütze (26. November 2007)

deswegen ja auch meine frage


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. November 2007)

das mit der Kette werd ich dann mal nochmal genauer überlegen...

zu deiner Signatur...

würd mich auch mal interessiern - fährt jemand am 20" nen Ultra light (96gramm) hinten?


----------



## misanthropia (26. November 2007)

ja habe schon 2 zusagen ... zum ultralight hinten.


----------



## triptonight (26. November 2007)

Hey mr.mütze
ich hab den Nobby Nic in 26 x 2.1 mal ausprobiert und fand ihn zum trialen nicht so toll, da macht sich der alte Hot S wesentlich besser.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (26. November 2007)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen ob jemand erfahrungen mit dem alten (mit Rock ring) GU Typhon gemacht hat?
> mfg



wenn schon gu , dann das neue mit Platte  rockring am 20" ist totaler mist


----------



## Sherco (26. November 2007)

wieso? RR=leichter und du musst halt nur mehr aufpassen und stehst halt nicht so sicher drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (26. November 2007)

das problem bei den leichten Reifen ist das man recht viel luft fahren muß. dadurch leidet der Seitenhalt doch spürbar. Wenn man nur City fährt gehts. aber Natur is schon teilweise riskant


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (26. November 2007)

@mr m
also ich hab bei mir am 26er vorne ausprobiert:
maxxis
-High roller ca850g
-Advantage ca600g
-Larsen TT ca500g

Ich sags mal so...s leichte vr is auf jeden angenehm, aber wenn ma beim tippen immer schon den platten im hinterkopf hat is auch *******...

eig hats mir mit jedem reifen gefallen.muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden... die sache is du kannst mit leichten reifen einfach keine spitzen sachen tippen, ZB ne liegende kabel trommel, wenn de das vr reindrückst pfeifts gleich...

nuja...jedem das seine, ich finde jede variante interessant


----------



## Schevron (26. November 2007)

bin auch mal den TT Larsen in der Drahtversion gefahren. Selbst ich als net so doller fahrer hatte recht fix nen Platten. Man sollte mit den dünnen Reifen halt entweder richtig viel druck fahren (hier dann deutlich geminderter Seitenhalt), oder sollte sich von kanten fern halten.


Von der Optik her muß ich sagen das der Highroller an Sebos VR schon echt richtig genial aussah. Hat irre breit gewirkt.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (27. November 2007)

Sherco schrieb:


> wieso? RR=leichter und du musst halt nur mehr aufpassen und stehst halt nicht so sicher drauf.



deswegen ja^^


----------



## mario1981 (27. November 2007)

So,heute sind die Coust-Beläge gekommen.
Mal sehen wie die so sind.
Ich hoffe schön laut


----------



## curry4king (27. November 2007)

merkt man nen unterschied zwischen try all und coust pads??


----------



## Eisbein (27. November 2007)

ja!


----------



## Sherco (28. November 2007)

bei meinem im Forum gekauften bike(von Siemer)

Haut die kurbel immer gegen den Bremskolben der HS33.
Kann man da nur ein neues breiteres innenlager kaufen? ist ein BT innenlager


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (28. November 2007)

kann ich die coust pads auch in nem deutschen shop kaufen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (28. November 2007)

nein kannste nüsch
was is so schlimm an ner englischen email


----------



## mr.mütze (28. November 2007)

wurde hier bestimmt schon mal beantwortet aber wo bekommt man die her und muss man die felge anflexen für die beläge oder gehen die auch auf glatter felge

mfg marcel


----------



## curry4king (28. November 2007)

glatte felge im trial? also bitte


----------



## luckygambler (28. November 2007)

fahre jetzt seit ein paar tagen wieder die roten maguras und ich bin enttäuscht. das nächste mal lieber härtere hinten. vl liegts auch an der stark angerauhten felge. musste nach 2 tagen trial die kolben  weiter ranstellen, rubbeln sich wohl ab wie radiergummi^^
(rädchen am hebel ist durch)


----------



## curry4king (28. November 2007)

die sind ja auch schrott
immerschön harte kaufen


----------



## Trialside (28. November 2007)

Jo wenn du rote Bremsblöcke haben willst dan investiere am besten in die roten Pads von TryAll. Die sollen sehr gut sein. Ich hatte bisher die Braunen und jetzt im Moment die Cousts und ich find die (fast) besser als nen Wurfanker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (28. November 2007)

was kann man da machen wenn die Kurbel an dem Kolben schleift?
Evtl Kurbel abschleifen?


----------



## isah (28. November 2007)

Ist das Rad in der Mitte? Kurbel wuerde ich nicht abschleifen, Risiko wird wohl nicht zu gross, bessere Loesungen gibt's trotzdem. Du koenntest auch ein breiteres Tretlager kaufen oder einfach die Pads 'n bisschen abschleifen, ...


----------



## curry4king (28. November 2007)

kettenspanner nach außen setzen
oder versuchen das rad weiter rüber zu kriegen


----------



## Eisbein (28. November 2007)

breiteres innenlager...

@ mütze Heatsinkbikes.com oder direkt Coustiller


----------



## dane08 (28. November 2007)

wenn du ein breiteres innenlager nimmst dann denk an die kettenlinie


----------



## curry4king (28. November 2007)

scheiß auf die kettenlinie hau rein das ding und gut


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (29. November 2007)

er hat ein 128 mm drin soweit ich weiss ist es das längste ?


----------



## Trialside (29. November 2007)

Ich hab mir versehentlich mal ein 131mm Lager gekauft. War aber 4-Kant. Allerdings sieht das auf dem Bild wie ich finde nicht nach 128mm aus. Bei mir ist zwischen Kurbel und Tretlager noch ne ganze Menge Platz. Auf dem Bild sind Kurbel und Lager ja sehr dicht beieinander. Könnte es sein dass er nur ein 118er Lager hat?


----------



## Schevron (29. November 2007)

hm, das sieht auch nicht grade danach aus das es an 1-2mm liegt. kann das sein. Das Foto könnte ruhig größer sein und wäre prima wenn man sieht um was für dimensionen es geht. Schleift es wegen ein paar mm oder wegen nem cm?

Schmalere Felge würde gehen, dann kannst du die HS33 Kolben weiter nach drinnen setzen. Die sind ja zur Zeit maximal außen.
Kurbeln kann man schon ein bißchen ablschleifen. aber halt nur ein paar mm am ende. Da ist kaum belastung drauf (also direkt an der Sitze der Kurbel). Da kann man schon ein bißchen anschrägen.

Oder halt wie schon erwähnt ein breiteres Tretlager.

Oder andere Kurbeln. Ev welche die etwas weiter nach außen stehen.

Oder die variante mim Laufrad, wie schon erwähnt.

Oder: von allem e bißl was, dann hast du zum schluß ne ganze Menge weg den du erreichen kannst


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (29. November 2007)

ok , es passt jetz  Kurbel und Freilauf ein bisschen abgeschliffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (29. November 2007)

wieso denn den freilauf auch?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (30. November 2007)

weil es an beiden seiten geharckt hat


----------



## dane08 (30. November 2007)

ich meine hier irgendwo gelesen zu haben das die monty beläge ganz gerne mal auseinander fallen. Mir gefallen die eig ganz gut nur möchte ich eigentlich nicht das risiko eingehen das mir da was wegbricht 
also welche beläge sind so ähnlich wie die monty?


----------



## misanthropia (30. November 2007)

wenn dann brechen die Kanten ab, ist bei meinen Grünen Belägen auch so gewese. spielt aber keine Rolle.Ist ja nicht so dass die plötzlich verpulvern. Kauf einfach die Montys aber es gibt deutlich bessere als die


----------



## mr.mütze (30. November 2007)

also so mir sind die aus der plastic halterung geflogen (gebrochen) das war sehr plötzlich und tat weh

also probier sie, aber ist halt ein risko. hab jetzt die echo drin in grün und die sind besser


mfg marcel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. November 2007)

Finger weg von MontybelÃ¤gen!
Das kann dich ganz schnell deinen RÃ¼cken und/oder Ellenbogen kosten.


----------



## mr.mütze (30. November 2007)

genau


----------



## KermitB4 (30. November 2007)

Zum zwölfhunderteinundvierzigsten:

COUST BELÄGE!

MFG


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. November 2007)

Coust-BelÃ¤ge vom Michel... 

20â¬ und es ist Material mehr drauf, wie bei den TryAll etc.

(beim Hoffmann passen die rein...  - falls nich erklÃ¤r ich dir wie ich meine reinbekommen habe...)

edit: ja... Kermit wir sind uns einig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (30. November 2007)

Stimmt NOS!

Der Michel haut da immer demaßen Material drauf, dass man sie fast nicht montieren kann.... 

MFG


----------



## mario1981 (1. Dezember 2007)

Das da mehr Material drauf ist, musste ich auch festellen.
Hab die Beläge nicht reinbekommen und musste sie mit Schleifstein und anschließendem Schleifpapier bearbeiten.
Hat sage und schreibe alles in allem ne viertelstunde gedauert.

Die Beläge sind schweine hart


----------



## Sherco (1. Dezember 2007)

Muss man auf Alu Kasetten körper unbedingt ein Surly ritzel fahren?
Kerbt sich das shimano ein?


----------



## mario1981 (1. Dezember 2007)

Ne Alex DX 32 anzuflexen finde ich kacke. Irgendwie gehen da keine schönen riefen rein und ich hab schon alles ausprobiert.
Dünne Trennscheibe,Fächerscheibe,Schrubbscheibe.

Hab aber im Keller noch ne alte SpankStiffy rumliegen die ich zum ausprobieren genommen habe.
Wenn ich da die Flex dranhalte,hab ich schöne tiefe riefen.

Kann es sein, dass bei der DX die Flanken mehr gehärtet sind als z.B. bei ner TryAll oder Echo?


----------



## curry4king (1. Dezember 2007)

das glaub ich nüsch spann mal die trennscheibe ein bisschen schreg ein also so das sie ein bisschen eiert und brobiers dann ma


----------



## Trialmaniax (1. Dezember 2007)

und freu dich anschließend über die tiefe kerbe in deiner fre$$e. du musst einfach mal richtig mit der flex drücken und gut is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (1. Dezember 2007)

gaanz gannz leicht eiern soll sie ja nur 
immer toll wenn comments kommen aber man es selbst noch nichtmal brobiert hat


----------



## Trialmaniax (1. Dezember 2007)

das werd ich auch nich

meine flexung is wunderbar


----------



## curry4king (1. Dezember 2007)

meine auch
auch ohne eiern ist sie gut
durch das eiern gibts tiefere kerben


----------



## robs (1. Dezember 2007)

Meine DX32 lässt sich auch ohne Eiern sehr gut flexen. Einfach mal was ausprobieren, wird schon noch werden.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Dezember 2007)

Wenn jemand mal wieder Coust beläge bestellt, könnte ich da mitbestellen?
Ob bei Heatsink wäre es mir noch lieber weil er die schon in der richtigen Form und Größe hat, passend für die Heatsink Vbrake Alubremsbacken

Wäre super wenn sich einer melden würde.


----------



## Eisbein (2. Dezember 2007)

zur alex. Die erste flexung war bei mir auch nicht doll. war sehr fein und hat auch nur 2wochen gehalten, aber die 2. fahr ich jetzt seitm sommer.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (2. Dezember 2007)

hat jemand schon die Rockgrips vom jan ausprobiert? würd gern mal wissen ob die länger halten als monty und try-all...


----------



## mr.mütze (2. Dezember 2007)

so da wir hier gerade mal bei geflelxen felgen und bremsbelägen sind was ist besser auf geflexter felge harte oder weiche beläge zu fahren. abgesehen vom verschleiß?

mfg marcel


----------



## curry4king (2. Dezember 2007)

harte beläge


----------



## Trialside (3. Dezember 2007)

Dito. Bei weichen Belägen kann man förmlich zuschauen, wie die sich abnutzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thiemsche (21. Dezember 2007)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> hat jemand schon die Rockgrips vom jan ausprobiert? würd gern mal wissen ob die länger halten als monty und try-all...



Weis nich wie lange die halten. Nur das sie bombig stoppen. Hab sie seit ca. 3-4 Monaten drauf und fahr knapp 2 Std. taeglich und sehn immernoch gut aus.   Besser als die blauen Heatsink. Die sind mir bloss immer au den Sch***s Aluschalen gerutscht.


----------



## ringo667 (21. Dezember 2007)

Trialside schrieb:


> Dito. Bei weichen Belägen kann man förmlich zuschauen, wie die sich abnutzen...



...und bei harten Belägen ist die Flexung nach ein paar mal fahren wieder glatt, so einfach pauschalieren lässt sich das nicht.

Wen du ne weiche Felge (Try all, Monty) hast kannst auch weiche Beläge mit ner frischen Flexung ne ganze weile fahren.

Wenn du ne harte Felge hast (Alex), hast natürlich Recht, da sind die weichen Beläge schnell unten, dafür hällt die Flexung ewig.

Ich fahre momentan eine Try all mit den roten Rockpads und das schon ziemlich lang, ohne 1x im Monat anflexen zu müssen.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (21. Dezember 2007)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> hat jemand schon die Rockgrips vom jan ausprobiert? würd gern mal wissen ob die länger halten als monty und try-all...



ich glaube du meinst die lenkergriffe oder ? also ich persönlich finde sie ********...
wie sie halten kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber sie lassen sich einfach viel zu leicht drücken so dass man denkt man hat garkeine griffe drauf...


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Dezember 2007)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> ich glaube du meinst die lenkergriffe oder ? also ich persönlich finde sie ********...
> wie sie halten kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber sie lassen sich einfach viel zu leicht drücken so dass man denkt man hat garkeine griffe drauf...



hast du die 2mm oder 4mm Version?


ich glaub ich bleib bei meinen auf 12cm gekürzten TryAll... (56gramm)


----------



## curry4king (21. Dezember 2007)

das fehlt noch im Leichtbauthread!
Griffe kürzen
Die Try All sind echt supi


----------



## luckygambler (21. Dezember 2007)

hallo!
mir ist am hinterrad eine speiche gerissen. das problem ist, dass sie genau auf der ritzelseite sitzt. habe eine echo starrnabe und ein 14er ritzel drauf. durchstecken geht nicht. da das ritzel im weg ist. habe es mit "durchschrauben" und anschleissendem durchschieben geschafft. dabei musste ich die speiche rehct stark verbiegen. nachdem ich das rad zentriert hab ist die speiche wieder gerissen. jetzt weis sich cniht wie ich das ritzel abbekomme. eine ca. 15mm lange hülse die auf der achse sitzt kriege ich ab indem ich in den schlitz nen schraubendreher reinsteck. ich solte nun also an das ritzel drankommen. wie kriege ich es ab? sitzt mehr als handfest drin. hilft da rohe gewalt??
gruss


----------



## curry4king (21. Dezember 2007)

check die sufu
ich habe es mit nem soner art flachen körner und nem faußtel mit schlag gegen nen zahn abbekommen und nicht beschädigt sölltest du aber nicht machen weil gleich 5 leute rumheulen das das schwachsinn ist


----------



## digo (21. Dezember 2007)

kette rum, schraubstock rein und drehen mit den handen auf dem Mantel oder felge...


----------



## misanthropia (21. Dezember 2007)

nimm am besten einen kassettenabzieher dafür, achte aber darauf dass die kette daran gut genietet ist. so schonst du die zähne. es kann mit kloppen gehen, muss aber nicht. Kriechöl rein, am besten ein Ölbad und die nacht über ziehen lassen. dann eben mir roher gewalt gegen uhrzeigersinn abdrehen.
Die dinger sitzen schon arg fest, musst mal überlegnen mit welchem drehmoment du bei jedem tritt dran ziehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (21. Dezember 2007)

wenn du einen schraubstock hast. wie oben erwähnt kette drum legen und die losen enden der Kette in den Schraubstock spannen.
brauchst aber ne starke kette. hatte es mal mit ner alten, schon leicht angerissenen versucht, die ist immer abgerissen. ideal ne alte, aber noch relativ gute KoolChain zb.

laß am besten den Mantel drauf, das erhöht den Hebel nochmal um ein paar cm. allerdings vorher gut auspumpen, sonst rutscht er auf der felge weiter.


----------



## luckygambler (21. Dezember 2007)

habs nochmal versucht ne speiche relativ schonen durchzupressen^^ habe darauf geachtet, dass der haken von der speiche nicht viel abbekommt. zwar war das dingen krumm und schief aber jetzt hällts^^
und das ganze ohne rohe gewalt. yeah
trotzdem danke. jetzt weiss ich wneigstens wie das ritzel abgehen würde.


----------



## jockie (22. Dezember 2007)

Erfahrung: Fulldisc zwei Monate bei Zimmertemperatur auf'm Kopf stehen lassen, beide Hopes siffen...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Dezember 2007)

-edit-


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. Dezember 2007)

Meine neue Erfahrung.
Die Avid ultimaete vbrake Bremse (nicht hebel)  ist überflüssig. Es gibt gar keinen Mehrwert... hätte ich mir auch sparen können. Die Lager gehen super leicht, aber nur wenn man die Schrauben nicht stark festzieht, somit ist dann der booster nicht festgenug um seine volle Wirkung zu entfalten.
Die Schraube zum festmachen vom Seilzug ist auch höher als bei der SD 5/7. Jetzt muss ich mir ne größere Beilagscheibe suchen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (22. Dezember 2007)

meine Erfahrung mit dem ECHO Freilauf...

tv.isg.si ..... Christmas-Story


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (22. Dezember 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Meine neue Erfahrung.
> Die Avid ultimaete vbrake Bremse (nicht hebel)  ist überflüssig. Es gibt gar keinen Mehrwert... hätte ich mir auch sparen können. Die Lager gehen super leicht, aber nur wenn man die Schrauben nicht stark festzieht, somit ist dann der booster nicht festgenug um seine volle Wirkung zu entfalten.
> Die Schraube zum festmachen vom Seilzug ist auch höher als bei der SD 5/7. Jetzt muss ich mir ne größere Beilagscheibe suchen.



du hast du kleine schwarze unterlegscheiben zwischen schraube und bremsarm, damit funktionier das super.

Ich kann meine richtig festknallen ohne das sich was ändert.


----------



## Monty98 (23. Dezember 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> meine Erfahrung mit dem ECHO Freilauf...
> 
> tv.isg.si ..... Christmas-Story



so lang hätt ich dem Echo-Freilauf nicht gegeben.
aber müsste es nicht heißen "wieder beruhigt gaps machen" ?

fahre nun schon fast 2 Jahre meinen ENO, einfach herrlich so ein ding


----------



## Cryo-Cube (24. Dezember 2007)

Eisbein schrieb:


> du hast du kleine schwarze unterlegscheiben zwischen schraube und bremsarm, damit funktionier das super.
> 
> Ich kann meine richtig festknallen ohne das sich was ändert.



Komsich ich hab das jetzt genau anders herum. Seit dem ich die Schwarzen Unterlegscheiben entfernt hab kann ich wieder fest anziehen. Nicht ganz so fest wie früher aber es müsste langen.
Sehe trotzdem 0 Mehrwert. Mehr Bremsleistung bekommt man sicherlich nicht.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Dezember 2007)

Wo wir schon bei Bremsen sind, kann mir jemand vlt. seine eigenen Erfahrungen mit einer Formula Oro k 18/24 am Vorderrad mitteilen?
Von der Leistung her sind 18 und 24 ja gleich, aber eignet sich die Bremse?


N'Abend


----------



## Eisbein (24. Dezember 2007)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Komsich ich hab das jetzt genau anders herum. Seit dem ich die Schwarzen Unterlegscheiben entfernt hab kann ich wieder fest anziehen. Nicht ganz so fest wie früher aber es müsste langen.
> Sehe trotzdem 0 Mehrwert. Mehr Bremsleistung bekommt man sicherlich nicht.



ich denke das ist ungefähr so als ob du vor der wahl von 2 objektiven stehst, beide sind fast identisch nur das bei dem einen nen D drauf ist un das dadurch in einigen belangen deutlich besser ist. wenn man darauf aber kein wert legt dann ist das egal und du siehst den mehrpreis nicht ein.

Die Avid Ultimate ist halt das beste vom besten wie ich finde, es gibt sicherlich hier und da ein paar kleinserien wo der satz V brakes mal eben 300e kostet, die schließen wir mal aus.
Aber ich bin einfach fasziniert von der Präzision mit der das stück gefertigt ist.
Die Ultimate hat 0 spiel bei mir die lager haben so wenig wiederstand und die bremsarme sind auch super steif. man hat damit einfach nen besseren/ anderen druckpunkt.
Ob ma das nur braucht ist die andere frage, denn selbst ne gut eingestellte Deore V Brake bremst imo besser als ne HS33 und bietet ausreichend Power, aber mit ner Ultimate hat man noch ein paar vorteile mehr, vielleicht ist es auch für viele eine art statussymbol (wie bei canon's L linsen)


----------



## KermitB4 (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich fahre die K18 an meinem Marathonbike vorne und hinten. Ich finde die Bremsleistung gut und sie lässt sich schön dosieren. Auch kann sie richtig zu machen. Und der Bremshebel ist so schön geformt, da könnte sich Magura eine scheibe von abschneiden...

MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Dezember 2007)

KÃ¶nnte mir freundlicher Weise jemand mitteilen welchen HÃ¤rtegrad die schneeweiÃen NachfÃ¼llpads (fÃ¼r die CNC HS33 Schalen) vom Jan haben?

Danke und schÃ¶ne Restfeiertage,
Martin


----------



## bike 20 (25. Dezember 2007)

Könntet ihr mir sagen was geigneter ist Echo Lite mit 1000mm oder 1025mm Radstand? Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Dezember 2007)

..geeigneter fÃ¼r was/fÃ¼r wen?


----------



## curry4king (25. Dezember 2007)

:-D denke das musst du selbst entscheiden
was bist du vorher gefahren??
was war an deinem vorherigem rahmen gut was schlecht?
wenn bunny gut war nimm den short
wenn sidehop gut war nimm den long

usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Dezember 2007)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> KÃ¶nnte mir freundlicher Weise jemand mitteilen welchen HÃ¤rtegrad die schneeweiÃen NachfÃ¼llpads (fÃ¼r die CNC HS33 Schalen) vom Jan haben?
> 
> Danke und schÃ¶ne Restfeiertage,
> Martin


----------



## bike 20 (26. Dezember 2007)

Fahre jetzt 1025mm. Mein Kumpel der och Trial fährt hat gesagt, hol dir das nächste mal lieber en short. Da bekommste de Bunnys besser hin.


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. Dezember 2007)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Fahre jetzt 1025mm. Mein Kumpel der och Trial fährt hat gesagt, hol dir das nächste mal lieber en short. Da bekommste de Bunnys besser hin.



hatte auch mal ein langes... ist eigentlich wunderbar

aber steig einmal aufn Monty oder jetzt Hydroxx o.ä. und du würdest dein Bike am liebsten sowie es ist von der Brücke werfen

bin 173cm und fahre nun 995Radstand *ein traum*


----------



## Katze (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo.

Gibt es unterschiedliche Freilaufritzel Try All 108.9 18 Z.?

Meins ist kaputt (nur noch 38 Klicks) und laut biketrial.de kann man es nicht zerlegen. Jan G. meint aber, dass manche doch mit einem kleinen Schraubendreher und Hammer am Verschlussring zu zerlegen seien.

Hat das Try All 108.9 18 Z. schon jemand von euch zerlegt und zusammengesetzt?

MfG
Denny


----------



## misanthropia (30. Dezember 2007)

Habe Interessante Erfahrungswerte für Leichtbauer im20" Bereich
Pedale: Tioga Spyder: gewicht: 244g/ paar , industriegelagert, trittfläche ca 5x7 cm, klingt sehr klein, ist es auch , fühlt sich die ersten 30 min auch merkwürdig an ist aber das Beste Pedal das ich jemals gefahren bin. auch bei Nässe ist der Grip noch sehr gut

Ashima Disc über Leichtkraft gekauft:
Ansich kein Unterschied zu anderen discs bis auf eben 92g. Leider jedoch schlagempfindlicher. Harmoniert nicht mit allen Belägen, Kool Stop funktioniert gut, shimpanso dafür überhaupt nicht. 

Maxxis Ultralight schlauch passt wirklich auch hinten. war anfangs skeptisch aber macht keinerlei probleme. Erfordert natürlich schon etwas sensibleres fahren, man kann aber nicht alles haben. Hatte bisher nur vorne nen platten, das wäre aber auch bei jedem anderen Schlauch passiert.

@ katze: irgendwie muss man das zerlegen können den irgendwie wurde es auch zusammengesetzt


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. Dezember 2007)

Katze schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Gibt es unterschiedliche Freilaufritzel Try All 108.9 18 Z.?
> 
> ...



Zerlegt ja. Mit bisschen Gewalt und Technik bekommt man den gut auf...

aber... als er offen war :kotz: -> jede 2. Feder von den Klinken war draußen und verbogen
hab mir dann die Mühe gemacht und das ganze wieder gerichtet und jede einzelne Kugel wieder eingesetzt (da dieser sche!ss Freilauf keine Industrielager hat  )

dann wieder ab aufs Rad... 1woche später ebenfalls wie du nurnoch sehr wenige Einrastpunkte.

nocheinmal  aufgemacht... er hat sich sogut wie selber aufgefressen^^
2Klinken waren lose drin und die Federn waren auch verteilt

all in all... TryAll -> schöne 108 Einrastpunkte... aber lieber "nur" 72 den ich vertrauen kann als 108 die man meiner Meinung nach in die Tonne treten kann.
(Freilauf wurde ca. 7Monate alt)



ENO *hust*


----------



## mr.mütze (30. Dezember 2007)

wie viel haste den für die scheibe gezahlt


----------



## misanthropia (30. Dezember 2007)

mit versand glaube ich 25â¬. Die erste ist kaputt gegangen (nachdem ich vor wut das Fahrrad weggeworfen habe und es unglÃ¼cklich gelandet ist)


----------



## Katze (30. Dezember 2007)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> ...



Verflucht! Muß ich mal gucken, wo die Rechnung ist...

Dann muß es wohl ein Eno Trial werden.

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (30. Dezember 2007)

was schmeist man auch sein fahrrad weg ey


----------



## misanthropia (30. Dezember 2007)

manchmal überkommts einen einfach... in das Alter kommst du auch noch


----------



## MSC-Trialer (30. Dezember 2007)

misanthropia schrieb:


> manchmal überkommts einen einfach... in das Alter kommst du auch noch



Wenn es mich überkommt seh ich immer nur den dicken Batzen Geld den ich da wegwerfen würde und schon lass ich es sein


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. Dezember 2007)

mein altes Monty 219Alp musste leider auch öfters mal dran glauben...
das ZOO! sehr wenig - und das Hoffmann... das wird gepflegt  genau aus dem Grund vom MSC-trialer 

@misanthropia
was für ne Felge und Mantel fährst du hinten?


zu den Pedalen...
die Wellgo MG-1 sind 90mm*100mm im vgl. dazu sind die Spyder mit 70mm*50mm ja sehr klein... naja werds denk ich trotzdem probiern


----------



## curry4king (30. Dezember 2007)

echtma
ist genauso wie die leute die beim auf die klappe legen immer das bike loslassen
Das mit dem wegwerfen und loslassen ist bestimmt der grund warum hier bei manchen die 05er HS33 sifft :-D


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Dezember 2007)

MÃ¶chte mal ein bisschen was zu der Windcutter-Scheibe von Alligator schreiben.
Habe die besagte Scheibe durch einen glÃ¼cklichen Zufall in die HÃ¤nde bekommen und fahre sie mit einer Juicy Five in der 203 mm Dimension.
Hat zwar einen halben Tag gefÃ¼llt mit Einfahren gedauert,aber nun zeigt sie langsam ihr Power. FÃ¤hrt sich fast genau wie die Avid-Standartscheibe, nur fÃ¤ngt sie bei NÃ¤sse an als Passiv-Hupe zu agieren (manche Menschen haben es ja gestern Mitbekommen ) und die Bremsleistung lÃ¤sst dann doch relativ stark zu WÃ¼nschen Ã¼brig.
Im Trockenen jedoch tadellos, sehr empfehlenswert.
Laut KÃ¼chenwaage 150g bei 203mm Durchmesser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (3. Januar 2008)

moin alle zusammen, ist es eigentlich ein großer unterschied ob man 30+ oder 55+ tretlagerhöhe fährt.



gruß marcel


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (3. Januar 2008)

denke ma schon xD


----------



## Katze (3. Januar 2008)

hallo.

habe grad meine bremse neu befüllt (HS 33).

als ich fertig war (alles dicht ), habe ich feststellen müssen, dass mein bremskolben nur langsam zurück in die ausgangsposition fährt.

verflucht!

stört das beim radeln? muß das repariert werden? geht das wieder weg?

miau!
Katze


----------



## KermitB4 (3. Januar 2008)

Mit was hast du denn befüllt?

MFG


----------



## misanthropia (3. Januar 2008)

und du fährst nicht zufällig einen RB Hebel? 
Wenn du alles so wie immer gemacht hast, ist auch alles so wie immer und wenn dich nie was gestört hat dann wird dich das jetzt auch nicht stören dürfen.

@ zoo control: welche Beläge nimmst du ? versuch mal mit kool stop die harmoniere gut mit der bremse


----------



## Katze (3. Januar 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Mit was hast du denn befüllt?
> 
> MFG



ich habe so ein mehrzwecköl (6 euro, 500 ml) aus dem baumarkt genommen. müsste doch eigentlich gehen, oder?

meinste das ist zu zähflüssig? glaube ich nicht, sieht aus wie nähmaschinenöl. aber ich renne gleich noch mal in den keller und gucke nach...



misanthropia schrieb:


> und du fährst nicht zufällig einen RB Hebel?



nein.


----------



## misanthropia (3. Januar 2008)

Ich denke es ist so wie ich oben geschrieben habe. Am Öl wird es nicht liegen, Nähmaschinenöl ist doch sehr flüssig. Mit dem Mehrzwecköl (a la WD 40 oder Ballistol) musst du aufpassen weil es auf Dauer die Dichtungen angreift und dann Undicht wird. Achte darauf dass es ein Mineralöl ist die harmonieren alle gut miteinander. Ich habe mal WD40 in einem Plastikbecher mehrere Stunden gelassen und der ist zusammengeschrumpft.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Januar 2008)

Katze schrieb:


> ich habe so ein mehrzwecköl (6 euro, 500 ml) aus dem baumarkt genommen. müsste doch eigentlich gehen, oder?
> 
> meinste das ist zu zähflüssig? glaube ich nicht, sieht aus wie nähmaschinenöl. aber ich renne gleich noch mal in den keller und gucke nach...
> 
> ...



Geht nicht. Die Viskosität ist bei dem Öl viel zu hoch. Füll einfach wieder Magura Blood rein und du wirst sehn das es besser geht.


----------



## Katze (3. Januar 2008)

ich glaube, es könnte doch vielleicht am öl liegen, denn *beide* kolben gehen langsam!

das öl ist auch nicht durchsichtig, sondern etwas trüb. so ein mist!

ansonsten sieht es genau so flüssig aus wie mein "altes" öl.


----------



## NOS-Trial (3. Januar 2008)

Schrauben an den Halteschellen auf/zu gemacht und dabei ausversehen "zu stark" angezogen?


anderes Thema:
an alle die ne Monty Lenker-Kombi fahrn...

was für ne einstellung habt ihr momentan?
am besten in der Form wie unten reinschreiben 

meine Daten...
Lenkereinstellung: 2,4
Körpergröße: 173cm
Bike: Hoffmann (WB 99,5)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (3. Januar 2008)

lenkereinst.: über +3 ,ich würd sagen so 3,4
körpergröße:ca. 1,85
bike: hoffmann wb 1010


----------



## misanthropia (3. Januar 2008)

@ katze hast du nicht das GLück dass da eine Viskositätsangabe auf der Flasche steht? Die Einheit dürfte PAs sein. Dann suchste mal nach Viskosität vom Magura Blood und hast einen prima anhaltswert für alternativen. 
Für den Einsatzzweck ist das Blood einfach das günstigste und beste. Flüssigkeit kannst du jede nehmen aber nur eine passt genau, und zwar die die für den Zweck gemacht worden ist


----------



## Schevron (4. Januar 2008)

lenkereinst.: 2
körpergröße:ca. 1,81
bike: Monty 221 Ti (06+07) hab es bei beiden rädern auf 2 stehen


----------



## mr.mütze (5. Januar 2008)

moin hat jemand erfahrungen mit den truvativ holzfeller lenker gemacht weil der sehr günstig ist und leicht aber halt für downhill.

 mfg marcel


----------



## Sebastian G (6. Januar 2008)

Hallo ich habe mir eine neue Echo Hinterrad Nabe gekauft mit integriertem Kettenspanner. Leider muss ich den Kettenspanner jeden Tag nachstellen weil die kette wieder total durch hängt.

Weiß jemand wo dran das liegen könnte?

MFG Sebastian


----------



## MSC-Trialer (6. Januar 2008)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe mir eine neue Echo Hinterrad Nabe gekauft mit integriertem Kettenspanner. Leider muss ich den Kettenspanner jeden Tag nachstellen weil die kette wieder total durch hängt.
> 
> Weiß jemand wo dran das liegen könnte?
> 
> MFG Sebastian



Das Teil wird doch nur geklemmt oder? Wenn ja dann haste den Grund.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. Januar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> moin hat jemand erfahrungen mit den truvativ holzfeller lenker gemacht weil der sehr günstig ist und leicht aber halt für downhill.



Bin ich 2 Monate am 20" gefahren. Mir kommt er nicht mehr ans Bike, nach kurzer Zeit hat er ziemlich lautstark "rumgeknackst". Bevor mir das Teil weg bricht hab ihn lieber ausgetauscht.


----------



## Katze (8. Januar 2008)

Katze schrieb:


> hallo.
> 
> habe grad meine bremse neu befüllt (HS 33).
> 
> ...





ich habe blaublütiges Magura-Öl eingefüllt und siehe da: Bremse geht wieder perfekt!


----------



## jockie (8. Januar 2008)

Katze schrieb:


> ich habe blaublütiges Magura-Öl eingefüllt und siehe da: Bremse geht wieder perfekt!



Perfekt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katze (8. Januar 2008)

destilliertes wasser in der bremse ist im winter vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt das wahre.


----------



## curry4king (8. Januar 2008)

frostschutz


----------



## Schevron (9. Januar 2008)

das problem ist das die dichtungen leiden bei wasser weil sie nicht geschmiert werden.
wenn man sie regelmäßig pflegt kann man auch ruhig wasser fahren.


----------



## bike 20 (9. Januar 2008)

Katze schrieb:


> ich glaube, es könnte doch vielleicht am öl liegen, denn *beide* kolben gehen langsam!
> 
> das öl ist auch nicht durchsichtig, sondern etwas trüb. so ein mist!
> 
> ansonsten sieht es genau so flüssig aus wie mein "altes" öl.


Bei mir ist das selbe, bloß das der eine Kolben net wieder zurück geht (der Kolben wo man Öl auffüllt) (habe Monty Hydrauliköl verwendet). Ich dachte der läuft zu trocken und habe deswegen auch schon mit WD 40 gearbeitet (ein kleinen spritzer an den Kolben gegeben). Mir scheint auch so das der Kolben net dicht ist. könnt ihr mir helfen?
mfg


----------



## luckygambler (9. Januar 2008)

ich dachte das liegt vl an den niedrigen temperaturen? wenn das öl etwas kälter wird nimmt es wneiger platz ein. ein kleiner unterdruck entsteht verglichen mit dem druck den man hatte als man das system im sommer oder in der werkstatt mit öl auf zimmertemperatur befüllt hat. es könnte helfen die flasche öl über nacht draussen stehen zu lassen undn dann kalt zu befüllen.
ich finds nciht so schlimm aber wer möchte kanns ja probieren.
gruss


----------



## bike 20 (9. Januar 2008)

So wie ich hier höre sollen die Coustpads ja ziemlich gut sein. Welche sind denn geeigneter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oder die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



die en mit Plaste die anderen mit Metall.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (9. Januar 2008)

hmm ich bin die zwar noch nicht gefahren aber die plastik dinger von z.b try all etc. usw. halten doch auch alle
dann kannste da lieber sparen und die plastik dinger nehmen
vill kannste halt in die alu dinger später neue einkleben oder sowas


----------



## Katze (9. Januar 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das selbe, bloß das der eine Kolben net wieder zurück geht (der Kolben wo man Öl auffüllt) (habe Monty Hydrauliköl verwendet). Ich dachte der läuft zu trocken und habe deswegen auch schon mit WD 40 gearbeitet (ein kleinen spritzer an den Kolben gegeben). Mir scheint auch so das der Kolben net dicht ist. könnt ihr mir helfen?
> mfg



vielleicht warst du auch so "dumm" wie ich einmal: ich habe mich gewundert, warum plötzlich beide kolben nicht mehr zurückgingen, manchmal auch ein Kolben. Lösung: Ich hatte zu viel am roten Rädchen gedreht und die Kolben kamen natürlich heraus und gingen nicht wieder rein.


----------



## Monty98 (9. Januar 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> hmm ich bin die zwar noch nicht gefahren aber die plastik dinger von z.b try all etc. usw. halten doch auch alle
> dann kannste da lieber sparen und die plastik dinger nehmen
> vill kannste halt in die alu dinger später neue einkleben oder sowas



mir ist schon 2 von den Heatsink Plastik Dinger gebrochen. Könnte sich mittlerweile gebessert haben. In die Alu Backings bekommst du auch jeden anderen Hs33 Belag rein (außer kurze wie orig. coust, kurze monty) investier in die alu backings es zahlt sich aus (fahre meine seit Mai 2006). Und man hat einen festeren Druckpunkt.


----------



## curry4king (9. Januar 2008)

ja ok mach das so


----------



## Trialmaniax (9. Januar 2008)

@tim:

bestelll die dinger doch bei den cousts direkt. da haste auch mehr belag drauf für dein geld. wenn du welche haben wilst sagste bescheid, und ich bestell dir welche


----------



## Eisbein (9. Januar 2008)

Hey jungs, an die fahrer oder ehmaliegen fahrer des BT 6.0 (egal ob long oder short) könnt ihr mal eurer erfahrung dazu posten. besonders würde mich das kurze intressieren das lange bin ich schon kanpp 2h gefahren.
Am besten dazu dann noch mal vorbau lenker kombo nennen. 
danke schon mal...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (9. Januar 2008)

Also ich bin mit dem langen deutlichst besser zurechtgekommen, aber ich bin mit 1,90 auch recht groß.

Generell kann ich von der Kombination hohes Tretlager und kurze Kettenstreben aber eher abraten, weil das Rad zwar super am Hinterrad steht, aber auch bei allen anderen Techniken sehr hecklastig ist.


----------



## Eisbein (9. Januar 2008)

bin ja auch 190cm hoch. ich hab mich eigentlich ganz wohl gefühlt als ich mit dem lang en gefahren bin, hab auch ein bisschen getippt und konnte nichts hecklastiges ausmachen...

mehr meinungen bitte


----------



## bike 20 (10. Januar 2008)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> @tim:
> 
> bestelll die dinger doch bei den cousts direkt. da haste auch mehr belag drauf für dein geld. wenn du welche haben wilst sagste bescheid, und ich bestell dir welche


Ok machsch. thx sach dir über icq bescheid.


----------



## mr.mütze (11. Januar 2008)

hat jemand von euch schon mal lenker shims verbaut von 31.8 auf 25.4 geht das oder neuer lenker weil die nur 10 eus kosten http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Lenker-Zubehoer/Zubehoer/Shaman-Racing-Lenker-Shim::10339.html

gruß marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (13. Januar 2008)

hatr sich erledigt


----------



## dane08 (14. Januar 2008)

ist hier irgendein hoffmann sprössling der lorenz mal bescheit sagen könnte das er mir noch ein tretlager schicken wollte ?
hab öfters versucht ihn zu erreichen hatte aber keinen erfolg

p.s. ich weis falscher thread aber nen neuen wollt ich deswegen nicht extra aufmachen


----------



## Schevron (15. Januar 2008)

Warum haben nur immer alle Probleme den Lorenz zu erreichen? Ich erwisch ihn immer.
0622275244 das ist die Nummer. Am besten ruft man zwischen 10-12Uhr oder ca. 14-17 Uhr an.
Da hab ich ihn eigentlich immer erreicht.
Lange klingeln lassen und ev. kurz drauf nochmal anrufen wenn der AB dran geht. Kann sein das er grad an der Fräse steht, nen Kunden hat, usw.

Oder ihm auch was auf den AB sprechen. Soweit ich weiß ruft er zuverlässig zurück. Hab ich aber noch nie ausprobiert.

Ich würde ihm bescheid sagen, weiß aber net genau wann ich das nächste mal da bin.


----------



## isah (15. Januar 2008)

aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ich halt's nicht mehr ohne Trial aus... ich brauchn Rad, schnellst moeglich... nach einem Jahr abstinenz kam's ueber Nacht.. so ein ueber rail gap den ich hier gefunden habe...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (15. Januar 2008)

isah schrieb:


> aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ich halt's nicht mehr ohne Trial aus... ich brauchn Rad, schnellst moeglich... nach einem Jahr abstinenz kam's ueber Nacht.. so ein ueber rail gap den ich hier gefunden habe...



Kauf dir ein Ozonys


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. Januar 2008)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Kauf dir ein Ozonys



Nein Martin kauf dir ja keine Cheatermaschine   und komm zurück zur dunklen Seite der Macht


----------



## Trialmaniax (15. Januar 2008)

ey nils, nix hier mit cheatermaschine. 

komm martin, du warst schonmal aufm pitbull


26 is total toll


----------



## luckygambler (16. Januar 2008)

hi leute!
brauche nen kurzen vorbau mit 31,8 lenkerklemmung und ner länge von 50-60mm. sollte schön leicht sein. leider gibts beim trialmarkt nur lange. was könnt ihr mir so empfehlen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Januar 2008)

Je nach dem welche Gradzahl Du mÃ¶chtest kÃ¶nnte ein Blick in die Dirt/Street Abteilung hilfreich sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (16. Januar 2008)

monty?? vill ka :-D


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Januar 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> hi leute!
> brauche nen kurzen vorbau mit 31,8 lenkerklemmung und ner länge von 50-60mm. sollte schön leicht sein. leider gibts beim trialmarkt nur lange. was könnt ihr mir so empfehlen?



schau doch mal in den bikemarkt. da gibt es zum bleistift genügend angebote


----------



## luckygambler (17. Januar 2008)

leider scheint es keine trialspezifischen vorbauten zu geben die iene länge von 50mm haben. das minimum beim trialmarkt ist 75... fahre zur zeit einen mit 50mm und 5° probe aber der ist zu fett. ist so ein dirt teil. 
also ich würde mir einen echo in 50mm und 5-15° grad wünschen lol.
der sollte demnach auch leichter sein als mein 100mm echo. 
denke aber mit allem unter 200g könnt eich mich zufrieden geben. 
für mein verständnis sollte ein kurzer vorbau wegen des kkürzeren hebels auch stabiler sein als ein längerer. wieso gibts da nur so dicke klopper beim dirt? das sieht doch cnith aus beim trial!


----------



## Scrat (17. Januar 2008)

Wie wär's mit Syntace VRO?

http://www.syntace.de/imgserver/syntace/IMAGES/Syntace_PICTURE2141.jpg

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## luckygambler (17. Januar 2008)

und der hällt?


----------



## dane08 (17. Januar 2008)

syntace testet die teile ich denk das der hällt.
hoffmann verbaut die glob ich och


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scrat (17. Januar 2008)

Ich fahre 'ne Syntace-Kombi am 20", die hält seit deutlich über einem Jahr bei mir.

Ansonsten hat Syntace schon alleine vom Test- und Entwicklungsprozeß (siehe Test & Crash auf deren Homepage) bei mir einen deutlichen Vertrauensvorschuß gegenüber anderen Komponentenherstellern.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## luckygambler (17. Januar 2008)

okay nem starren vorbau würd ich ja vertrauen. aber so einem verstellbaren nicht. habe den im auge http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...u/Amazing-Toys-F-Ride-318mm-Vorbau::9376.html
was meint ihr?
gruss


----------



## Raimund-Aut (17. Januar 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> okay nem starren vorbau würd ich ja vertrauen. aber so einem verstellbaren nicht. Das liegt daran, dass ich nicht weiß, dass man Syntace Vorbauten mindestens so gut vertrauen kann, wie dem Mittagessen von  Mama (gilt nur bei gut kochenden Müttern)


----------



## Schevron (17. Januar 2008)

den syntace VRO fährt das ganze Hoffmann Team und TRA. Also wenns bei dem hält dann sagt das denk ich schon was aus


----------



## mr.mütze (17. Januar 2008)

hi mal ne frage gibst es einen unterschied vom fahrverhalten zwischen der try all 42mm hr felge und der 47er weil die 42er leichter ist aber nicht so breit ist. sind diese 5 milimter so wichtig weil? sind immer hin 50 gramm und da ich auch mal ne neue felge bräuchte bin ich am überlegen.

gruß marcel


----------



## misanthropia (17. Januar 2008)

bin monty gefahren jertzt VIz mit Identischem Reifen. Die Seitenstabilität ist ebnorm besser geworden und man steht stabiler auf dem HR


----------



## mr.mütze (17. Januar 2008)

wie breit ist die monty


----------



## misanthropia (17. Januar 2008)

ixch glaube auch so 42


----------



## mr.mütze (17. Januar 2008)

hmm die 5 milimete welche reifen bist du gefahren weist du das noch?


----------



## misanthropia (17. Januar 2008)

ich bin bisher immer den creepy crawler gefahren. Ich bin einer der mit wirklihc wenig Luft fährt und dennoch habe ich den Steifigkeitsunterschied gemerkt.
Auch, dass die Bremsbeläge nicht immer noch passen sondern erstmal abgeschliffen werden müssen aber ansich waren das gute 5mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (17. Januar 2008)

wenn ich ne schmalere felge montieren will muss ich doch nicht die beläge ab schleifen. aso ich fahre 26 und weis jetzt aber nciht wie das  ist weil die 20er ja mehr volumen haben ob das dann bei 26er auch so ist


----------



## isah (17. Januar 2008)

> wenn ich ne schmalere felge montieren will muss ich doch nicht die beläge ab schleifen*.* aso ich fahre 26 und weis jetzt aber nciht wie das ist weil die 20er ja mehr volumen haben ob das dann bei 26er auch so ist



Du hast dich verraten! Von wegen Taste kaputt!


----------



## misanthropia (18. Januar 2008)

@mütze: ich habe nicht verstanden was du mir sagen willst. Volumen? hä? Ich fasse mal zusammen? du willst auf eine schmalere Felge umsteigen. am 26" würde ich al behaupten, spürt man wegen der Größeren Entfernung, der Lastverteilung und Größe die 5mm weniger.


----------



## mr.mütze (18. Januar 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Du hast dich verraten! Von wegen Taste kaputt!



hab ja auch ne neue tastatur


----------



## mr.mütze (18. Januar 2008)

misanthropia schrieb:


> @mütze: ich habe nicht verstanden was du mir sagen willst. Volumen? hä? Ich fasse mal zusammen? du willst auf eine schmalere Felge umsteigen. am 26" würde ich al behaupten, spürt man wegen der Größeren Entfernung, der Lastverteilung und Größe die 5mm weniger.



die 20 zoll reifen haben doch mehr volumen als die 26er na ja ich werd die mal aus probieren gucken wie das ist ob ich was merk aber danke 


und aus protest mache ich jetzt keine punkte und kommas mehr.....


----------



## NOS-Trial (18. Januar 2008)

also ich glaube nich, dass ein 20" Mantel (aufgepumpt) ein größeres Volumen hat als ein 26er...

die Fläche im Querschnitt (90° zur Flanke) ist beim 20" ein bisschen größer als beim 26er...


----------



## misanthropia (18. Januar 2008)

-was mütze schrieb war falsch aber was er meint habe ich verstanden und dann ist das schon richtig mit dem Volumen


----------



## luckygambler (18. Januar 2008)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


>



hrhr und meine mutter kocht wie ne göttin!

okay dann mal schauen was der kostet. 
mir ist aber gestern noch ne andere idee gekommen. 
ich könnte meinen langen rahmen gegen nen kurzen tauschen. muss mal drüber nachdenken...
vl ist das auch der grund warum es nicht so kurze vorbauten von koxx, echo und co. gibt. kleine leute nehmen dann einfach nen kurzen rahmen :-D


----------



## MisterLimelight (18. Januar 2008)

> und aus protest mache ich jetzt keine punkte und kommas mehr.....


Ein Punkt am Ende dieses Satzes hätte gereicht.

Ohne hier jetzt eine große Diskussion ins Rollen bringen zu wollen möchte ich trotzdem anmerken, dass ich es nicht mag, wenn man sich beim Posten in einem Forum keine Mühe bezüglich Rechtschreibung und Grammatik gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Januar 2008)

Das stimmt, ich kann es nicht leiden einen Beitrag erstmal 5 mal lesen zu mÃ¼ssen um ihn schlieÃlich komplett zu verstehen, wenigstens die Zeichensetzung sollte ein wenig mehr berÃ¼cksichtigt werden 
In anderen Foren wird man teilweise fÃ¼r solche Postings gesperrt 


Ontopic:
Lucky, bin auch von meinem 1095er Pitbull auf das Coustellier umgestiegen und kann das nur empfehlen, bin dabei ja leider auch etwas kurz geraten mit meinen 1.80m. Haut super hin mit dem 90mm Echo Control Vorbau.



GruÃ,
Martin


----------



## Trialmaniax (18. Januar 2008)

1,80 sind doch voll ok. bin auch aufm coust mit meinen 1,74 und hab noch nen 120er vorbau drann. geht ab!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Januar 2008)

Werde dem nÃ¤chst auch mal wieder was Steileres und LÃ¤ngeres probieren, im moment komme ich bei meinen Tretern z.B. nicht Ã¼ber 105 cm.Auch wenn das, wie ich glaube, wenig mit dem Vorbau zu tun hat, bekomme ich Sidehops mit dem kurzen flachen viel besser hin.
Bin aber gerade komplett in der Testphase, Ãbersetzung 18:14, dann heute wieder 18:15 und morgen wird mal am wieder etwas am Vorbau gefummelt.


Das wÃ¤r's fÃ¼r heute,
Martin


----------



## mr.mütze (29. Januar 2008)

kann man mit dem mit nem ganz normalen freilauf abzieher auch das try all drauf und wieder ab machen? weil da ja eins mitgeliefert wird, ich aber eins bekommen könnte ohne. deshalb meine frage. geht das auch mit ne stinknormalen abzieher oder haben die sich mal wieder irgent was spezielles einfallen lassen?

gruß marcel


----------



## Raimund-Aut (29. Januar 2008)

ganz normal....

passt schon


----------



## NOS-Trial (30. Januar 2008)

eure Erfahrungen in Sachen 20" HR-Felge

zur Auswahl stehen (bei mir) eigentlich nur ECHO 06´ und TryAll...

habe momentan schon eine 06er Echo - würde die gerne noch ein bisschen aufbohren / feilen

->was für getunte Lochgrößen fahrt ihr am 20" HR?

die runden Löcher der 06er eckig zumachen scheint mir ein bisschen krank  nur noch 12mm Stegbreite...

deshalb die Idee eine TryAll Felge zunehmen - hierzu nun die Frage...

->hat jemand eine TryAll Felge in Kombination mit Coust-Belägen vom Michel?
bzw. gibts an der TryAll Felge irgendetwas auszusetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (30. Januar 2008)

Ich fahre die Coust / TryAll Kombi und bin voll zufrieden.

Da ich mittlerweile ein Sicherheitsfanatiker bin tu ich zusätzlich noch Bitumen drauf, aber brauchst du nicht, wenn die Felge anständig geflext ist.

MFG


----------



## *Sickboy* (31. Januar 2008)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Monty-Ti-Felge??? 
Überlege die als nächstes zu holen. Wiegt ja nur 427g und ist auch noch in schickem weiss  
Try-All liegt bei 499g. Monty (42mm) is zwar 5mm schmaler als die Try-All (47mm) aber das geht noch finde ich.

Ist die stabil???
Eher weich oder hart vom Material her??? (wegen flexen)


----------



## Sherco (31. Januar 2008)

War das nicht eine felge für den disk gebrauch??


----------



## Tholeytrialer (31. Januar 2008)

Bin jetzt fleißig am frontwheelhops üben und meine kumpels meinen, dass da des öfteren mal ne Gabel bricht.
Fahre ne 1 1/4 Zoll Gabel von nem älteren monty
Wie schmerzhaft hab ich mir denn son Sturz vorzustellen und wie teuer kann so was sein ?


----------



## curry4king (31. Januar 2008)

es kommt drauf an was du gerade machst...
aber wenn du grad fürn bunny auf ne wand zuraaaast naa dann ma gute nacht


----------



## misanthropia (31. Januar 2008)

du sackst halt nach vorne richtung boden aus ca 1m höhe zusammen. Ob sowas wehtut? kommt drauf an wie schnell du dich zur seite drehen kannst. kleiner tipp: geh doch mal auf ne wiese zum üben. 
Warum sollte ne Gabel von den Paar Frontdingern kaputt gehen? der Gap aufs VR ist da schmerzhfater für die gabel also so popelige frontwheelhops.


----------



## *Sickboy* (31. Januar 2008)

Sherco schrieb:


> War das nicht eine felge für den disk gebrauch??




Kommt ja drauf an welche Nabe ich dazu nehme, oder?!

Die Felgenflanken sind ja zwar weiß lackiert, aber das is ja schnell weggeflexxt.

....oder kann man wirklich nur für Disc nehemn?!?!
(was sollte denn da anders sein, ist doch ne Felge wie "jede andere auch", oder irre ich mich?)

Bitte um Aufklärung!!!


----------



## Sherco (31. Januar 2008)

Ich denke die felgenflanke ist zu dünn zum flexen,war zumindest bei der Monty Pro felge so,deswegen Disk felge.


----------



## mr.mütze (31. Januar 2008)

sieht aber aus wie jede andere


----------



## *Sickboy* (31. Januar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> sieht aber aus wie jede andere
> 
> http://www.monty-bikes.de/images/30102210-g.jpg



Na das mein ich aber auch!   

Tartybikes sagt dazu: "Painted sidewalls offer improved braking performance straight out of the box, however this can be ground off... and also looks great if you're using a disc brake!

...wäre dann wohl geklärt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (31. Januar 2008)

und wenn die dünnere flanken hätte würde die ja bei jeder etwas härteren landung die grätsche machen.


----------



## Sherco (1. Februar 2008)

Genau das war nämlich bei meiner Monty Pro Felge passiert


----------



## misanthropia (1. Februar 2008)

du darfst ja auch beim flexen nicht 3mm abtragen. bzw nach 3 jahren regelmäßigem flexen wird die Flanke natürlich auch dünner. also meine Monty Felgen habe dasn Flexen problemlos mitgemacht und es gibt viele andere Monty- Felgen Fahrer die das auch gemacht haben.wie und wo ist die denn gebrochen?


----------



## mr.mütze (1. Februar 2008)

hi hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem monty ti tretlager gemacht ob das hält und wie breit ist das von der achse.

gruß marcel


----------



## Schevron (1. Februar 2008)

ich hab bisher keine Probleme mit dem Monty Tretlager. Hab 2 davon im Einsatz. Bisher ohne Probleme.
Wüßte auch von keinem wo das Tretlager (Achse) Achse gebrochen ist. Da bricht meist vorher die Kurbel.

Mit der Monty Felge. Nimmt doch einfach mal jemand ne schieblehre ist mißt aus wie dick die felgenflanke ist. Dann wisse mas.

Echo 06 Felge würde ich immer wieder empfehlen. Sind einfach in der Breite die leichtesten. An Löchern werde ich, sobald die Felge mal ausgespeicht ist, bzw. an meinen Ersatzfelgen, die Runden Löcher Eckig machen. Ich denke das sollte kein Problem sein. Also Rund Durchmesser zur Kantenlänge des Rechteckes machen.


----------



## *Sickboy* (1. Februar 2008)

Schevron schrieb:


> Echo 06 Felge würde ich immer wieder empfehlen. Sind einfach in der Breite die leichtesten. An Löchern werde ich, sobald die Felge mal ausgespeicht ist, bzw. an meinen Ersatzfelgen, die Runden Löcher Eckig machen. Ich denke das sollte kein Problem sein. Also Rund Durchmesser zur Kantenlänge des Rechteckes machen.




Nein das ist wirklich kein Problem und ich finde es sieht verdammt schick aus. Gewicht spart man nicht grade viel wenn man es ins Verhältnis zur schweisstreibenden Arbeit setzt die man damit hat, aber optisch hat es sich gelohnt wie ich finde!   
Hab es übrigens an der eingespeichten Felge gemacht. Man muss dann ein wenig vorsichtiger mit der Feile sein, aber geht auch ganz gut!


----------



## Trialside (1. Februar 2008)

Das Monty Tretlager hab ich auch seit nem halben Jahr. Bis jetzt hat noch keines der Lager den Geistaufgegeben und an nen Bruch der Achse glaub ich nicht wirklich (OK beim TRA hat's geklappt aber der macht ja auch weitaus extremere Sachen und wer weiß ob da nicht ein Materialfehler zu Grunde lag).
Achsbreite dürfte 127,5mm sein...


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Februar 2008)

bei mir ist auch ein FSA Platinum Pro und ein Pro TI im einsatz...

beide TOP!


@Schevron... zur 06er ECHO

hab vorhin mal 2 Löcher eckig gemacht - sieht hammer aus hoffe es hält 

ich mach heut abend mal noch Bilder


----------



## mr.mütze (1. Februar 2008)

mir gings halt um die achs breite ist das wirklich 197gramm leicht weil für das geld wäre das ja ne gute sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer. (1. Februar 2008)

*Sickboy* schrieb:


>



hast du das per hand gemacht???? sieht echt gut aus!


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Februar 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> mir gings halt um die achs breite ist das wirklich 197gramm leicht weil für das geld wäre das ja ne gute sache



das beim Krahnstöver is soweit ich weiss keine 197gramm leicht...


----------



## Katze (1. Februar 2008)

Schevron schrieb:


> ... Wüßte auch von keinem wo das Tretlager (Achse) Achse gebrochen ist. ...



Bei meinem Monty ist die Achse am Tretlager mal gebrochen. Aber woher sollst du das auch wissen?!

MfG


----------



## Trialside (1. Februar 2008)

Mein FSA Platinum Pro wiegt 292g... (ohne Kurbelschrauben)

Edit: Ein 200g leichtes Innelager (247g mit Schrauben) findest du beim Jan: VIZ Titan ISIS. Kostet aber auch 200â¬...


----------



## *Sickboy* (2. Februar 2008)

mtb-trialer. schrieb:


> hast du das per hand gemacht???? sieht echt gut aus!



Ja, is von Hand gemacht mit 2 verschiedenen Feilen. Eine kleinere abgerundete um erstmal die runden Löcher der Eckform anzunähern und dann mit einer breiten flachen (fast so breit wie das Loch dann selbst).
Felge hab ich vorsichtig in den Schraubstock gespannt.


----------



## sebi-online88 (2. Februar 2008)

*Sickboy* schrieb:


> Ja, is von Hand gemacht mit 2 verschiedenen Feilen. Eine kleinere abgerundete um erstmal die runden Löcher der Eckform anzunähern und dann mit einer breiten flachen (fast so breit wie das Loch dann selbst).
> Felge hab ich vorsichtig in den Schraubstock gespannt.



So soll es sein, ein schönes Rad muss man sich hart erarbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (2. Februar 2008)

sebi-online88 schrieb:


> So soll es sein, ein schönes Rad muss man sich hart erarbeiten


Mein Freund hat das jetzt auch gemacht, per Hand sieht echt schick aus.


----------



## misanthropia (3. Februar 2008)

mein Tipp für die barbeitung der Felgen.
1) Einzeichnen der Rechtecke. 
2)Einspannen einer Sticksägein eine entsprechende Halterung und so dann die Löcher ausschneiden. es ist leichter und schneller. Und Handarbeit... erarbeiten... also ich finde das nicht so befriedigend sich das Leben unnötig schwer zu machen. Ist ne Einstellungssache... bin halt Fertiger


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Februar 2008)

HÃ¤tte mal die Frage, ob es bei augeschlagenen Kurbeln noch Rettung gibt? Meine Echo Kurbel lÃ¤sst seit einer kleinen Runde Fahren heute nicht mehr auf der Achse des Lagers fixieren.
Mit fest angezogener Kurbelschraube lÃ¤sst sich der Kurbelarm noch bewegen, im Sinne von Wackeln.
Schaut man sich die Aufnahme an, so Ã¤hnelt diese eher einem runden Loch als einer Vierkantaufnahme.
Kann man da noch was retten? WÃ¤re schlecht, da es sonst eine Weile dauern wÃ¼rde bis ich wieder eine neue anschaffen kann. Fahre sie seit knapp einem Jahr und sie hatte auch schon einen Vorbesitzer, also so ganz frisch ist sie nicht. Komisch ist, das ich stets bemÃ¼ht war mit festgezogenen Schrauben zu fahren und trotzdem sowas passieren kann.


Martin


----------



## MSC-Trialer (10. Februar 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> HÃ¤tte mal die Frage, ob es bei augeschlagenen Kurbeln noch Rettung gibt? Meine Echo Kurbel lÃ¤sst seit einer kleinen Runde Fahren heute nicht mehr auf der Achse des Lagers fixieren.
> Mit fest angezogener Kurbelschraube lÃ¤sst sich der Kurbelarm noch bewegen, im Sinne von Wackeln.
> Schaut man sich die Aufnahme an, so Ã¤hnelt diese eher einem runden Loch als einer Vierkantaufnahme.
> Kann man da noch was retten? WÃ¤re schlecht, da es sonst eine Weile dauern wÃ¼rde bis ich wieder eine neue anschaffen kann. Fahre sie seit knapp einem Jahr und sie hatte auch schon einen Vorbesitzer, also so ganz frisch ist sie nicht. Komisch ist, das ich stets bemÃ¼ht war mit festgezogenen Schrauben zu fahren und trotzdem sowas passieren kann.
> ...



Habe das Problem auch gehabt. Das einzige was bei mir geholfen hat war die Lagersicherung von WÃRTH. Das Zeug fÃ¼llt den Spielraum auf und verankert deine Kurbel auf der ISIS Verzahnung. Ich benutze das Zeug jetzt bei jeder Kurbelmontage und hab keine Probs mehr.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Februar 2008)

Auf der ISIS-Verzahnung? Wie meinst Du das, in der runden Vierkant-aufnahme eine Isis-Aufnahme "formen" oder hast Du Vierkant Ã¼berlesen?


Auf jeden fall Danke, werde mich mal darÃ¼ber informieren.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (10. Februar 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Auf der ISIS-Verzahnung? Wie meinst Du das, in der rundenVierkant-aufnahme eine Isis-Aufnahme "formen" oder hast Du Verkant Ã¼berelesen?
> 
> 
> Auf jeden fall Danke, werde mich mal darÃ¼ber erkundigen.



Nein ich bin jetzt von mir ausgegangen. Bei Vierkant dÃ¼rfte das aber auch funzen.


----------



## jockie (11. Februar 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> HÃ¤tte mal die Frage, ob es bei augeschlagenen Kurbeln noch Rettung gibt? Meine Echo Kurbel lÃ¤sst seit einer kleinen Runde Fahren heute nicht mehr auf der Achse des Lagers fixieren.
> Mit fest angezogener Kurbelschraube lÃ¤sst sich der Kurbelarm noch bewegen, im Sinne von Wackeln.
> Schaut man sich die Aufnahme an, so Ã¤hnelt diese eher einem runden Loch als einer Vierkantaufnahme.
> Kann man da noch was retten? WÃ¤re schlecht, da es sonst eine Weile dauern wÃ¼rde bis ich wieder eine neue anschaffen kann. Fahre sie seit knapp einem Jahr und sie hatte auch schon einen Vorbesitzer, also so ganz frisch ist sie nicht. Komisch ist, das ich stets bemÃ¼ht war mit festgezogenen Schrauben zu fahren und trotzdem sowas passieren kann.
> ...



Ich habe mal 'ne Kurbel noch etliche Monate weiterfahren kÃ¶nnen, indem ich von 'nem Teppichmesser 1-2 Klingenabschnitte breit abgeknipst und die dann an der ausgeschlagenen Seite zwischen Vierkantachse und Kurbel geklemmt habe.


----------



## Schevron (11. Februar 2008)

ev. könnte es auch mit Knetmetall gehen. Hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, könnte aber klappen.


----------



## murdoc (11. Februar 2008)

Hi,

hat jemand erfahrung mir VT-tretlagern? traugen die was?
ansonsten such ich nach nem tretlager was gut zum freilaufritzel von TryAll oder monty passt.. irgendwelche empfehlungen?

grüße und danke im voraus,
murdoc


----------



## ecols (15. Februar 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> ...
> Vierkantaufnahme.
> ...



Das ist alles..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (15. Februar 2008)

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen mit den roten Koxx Bloxx?


----------



## bike 20 (15. Februar 2008)

Also ich fand sie sehr gut ^^ waren schön fest. Obwohl ich mir jetzt die Cousts hole.


----------



## Eisbein (15. Februar 2008)

rote bloxxx richtig gut nass wie trocken. aller dings noch keine coust gummis.
besonders auf weichen tryall felgen ganz gut, denn hier passt das mas zw abnutzung der flexung und abnutzungder beläge. beides geht gleichmäßig langsam...


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (16. Februar 2008)

Hat jemand erfahrung mit dem Bionic B2 20" ?


----------



## isah (16. Februar 2008)

jo, ist ziemlich haesslich.

Sonst noch was?


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (16. Februar 2008)

isah schrieb:


> jo, ist ziemlich haesslich.
> 
> Sonst noch was?



omG isah


----------



## dane08 (17. Februar 2008)

was verändert sich am fahrverhalten wenn ich anstatt nem nach oben gezogenen lenker nen flachen nehme?


----------



## mr.mütze (17. Februar 2008)

welchen hast du jetzt drauf?


----------



## bike 20 (17. Februar 2008)

@isah bist ihn ja noch nicht mal selber gefahren. Ich fahr ihn ja selber, ich kann nur sagen optik, Fahrverhalten, Tretlagerhöhe, Radstand (für meine 1.80m) sehr sehr gut. Kann den Bionic B2 nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (17. Februar 2008)

> @isah bist ihn ja noch nicht mal selber gefahren.



Faend ich ihn dann schoener?


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (17. Februar 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> @isah bist ihn ja noch nicht mal selber gefahren. Ich fahr ihn ja selber, ich kann nur sagen optik, Fahrverhalten, Tretlagerhöhe, Radstand (für meine 1.80m) sehr sehr gut. Kann den Bionic B2 nur weiterempfehlen.



Ok Danke


----------



## dane08 (17. Februar 2008)

den 06er ti


----------



## mr.mütze (18. Februar 2008)

auch ne frage zum lenker wie fährt sich der try all Punching ?

gruß marcel


----------



## dane08 (19. Februar 2008)

was verändert sich am fahrverhalten wenn ich anstatt nem nach oben gezogenen lenker nen flachen nehme?
z.b 06er ti im vergleich zum czar (der von trialmarkt)
ich würde mich freuen wenn jemand dieses mal meine frage beantwortet muss nämlich relativ dringend was bestellen und würd den gerne gleich mitbestellen


----------



## Schevron (19. Februar 2008)

das rad sollte etwas leichter aufs HR gehen da du den schwerpunkt nach oben verlegst und du aufrechter stehst. Ev ist es eine umstellung beim Sidehop. da darf man sich nicht ganz so viel zurücklehnen.

Roller und manual sollte etwas einfach gehen, auch aus dem grund das das VR leichter hochkommt. das ist so der grundlegende effekt der auf die einzelnen techniken einen Einfluß hat.

ich persönlich finde die gebogenen lenker viel angenehmer. ua auch weil man durch drehen des lenkers im vorbau kleinigkeiten in der länge und höhe verändern kann. 
schön ist das mit der monty lenker/vorbau Kombi gelöst. hier ist ne schöne Skala mit eingebaut und man kann nach reparaturen, austausch usw., oder auch zum ausprobieren die veränderungen nachvollziehen und reproduzieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (19. Februar 2008)

deine handgelenke werden sicher nicht über die deng lenker freuen. sind alle zu flach. monty ist schön gemütlich, leicht und die geo passt.


----------



## t-time1991 (19. Februar 2008)

@cremdelacreme: wirklich pothässlich bleib bei deinem jetzigen;-)


----------



## jockie (19. Februar 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> deine handgelenke werden sicher nicht über die deng lenker freuen. sind alle zu flach. monty ist schön gemütlich, leicht und die geo passt.


Also meiiiine Handgelenke haben sich gewaltig über die Deng-Lenker gefreut!


----------



## HeavyMetal (19. Februar 2008)

ich fand den alten bt lenker am angenehmsten, schade dass der so zerbrechlich war...


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Februar 2008)

na so schlimm wie der try all replica können die ja nicht sein. hohl mir auch nen anderen weil mir der zu gerade ist.


----------



## Eisbein (19. Februar 2008)

jockie schrieb:


> Also meiiiine Handgelenke haben sich gewaltig über die Deng-Lenker gefreut!



entweder du bist vorher den tryall replica oder nen besenstiel gefahren als Lenker. wobei ich mich grade frage wo da der unter schied ist. Außer der preis und die lackierung...


----------



## mr.mütze (19. Februar 2008)

eloxierung.


----------



## dane08 (19. Februar 2008)

wie ist das mitm gefühl aufm hr, bei vr gaps und bei tretern?


----------



## Trialmaniax (19. Februar 2008)

probiers einfach aus


----------



## mr.mütze (22. Februar 2008)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem adamant lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (2. März 2008)

Ich konnts kaum fassen, die neue Hope / TryAll Disc Bremse ist wirklich um _einiges besser als die alte.


----------



## Schevron (2. März 2008)

hattest du den direkten vergleich? bzw. ev die neue besser eingefahren als die alte. Oder bist dir 100%ig sicher? Marco meinte ja auch schon das sie besser ist.


----------



## isah (2. März 2008)

Stimmt schon, 'n bisschen sehr Subjektiv. Gerade hab ich die mit ner 190mm Scheibe und ich hab noch keine Bremse probiert die so gut blockiert, auch 160mm bei 20" nicht.


----------



## dane08 (6. März 2008)

ich hab n problem unzwar knackt es irgendwie im hinteren teil meines bikes wenn ich nen kräftigen pedalkick vom hr mach,keine ahung was das ist(kette freilauf rad ...) 
ich hatte das schon n paar mal als ich das hr ein und aus gebaut hab 
dann hab ich aber einfach noma alle schrauben gelockert und wieder festgezogen usw. und dann wars weg
aber diesesmal bringt das irgendwie auch nix
ich hab kein plan von welchem teil das kommt man sieht nix man hört und fühlt es nur

hat irgendwer ne ahnnung?
evtl hats auch irgndwas mit der excenter spannung vom hoffmann zu tun aber kann ich mir nicht vorstelln wo da was knacken soll


----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2008)

sagt mal wie sind eure erfahrung mit dem Chrisking alu ritzel?
Ich Ã¼berlege jetzt ob ich mit nen surly oder eben das chris king kaufe. preisunterschied sind ca. 20â¬

Oder hat jem. von euch noch vll. ein 19z ritzel zuliegen? sollte schon nen breites sein...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (6. März 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> sagt mal wie sind eure erfahrung mit dem Chrisking alu ritzel?
> Ich überlege jetzt ob ich mit nen surly oder eben das chris king kaufe. preisunterschied sind ca. 20
> 
> Oder hat jem. von euch noch vll. ein 19z ritzel zuliegen? sollte schon nen breites sein...



Wenn Chris King, dann Staaaahl!!!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (6. März 2008)

Brauch nen Leichtes Vorderrad für 20"/V-Brake.
Dachte mir folgendes Setup:

Dob Ring( Oder nur Disc only?)
Tune MIG Naben 45g
Allu Speichen evtl.

Jetzt die Fragen hält die Nabe? Woher Speichen oder hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der AMC Nabe?


----------



## Eisbein (6. März 2008)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Wenn Chris King, dann Staaaahl!!!



echt jetzt?
boar ******** teuer


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. März 2008)

Guten Morgen,
ich brÃ¤uchte mal schnell eure Hilfe, und zwar brÃ¤uchte ich schnell die Antwort, sonst mÃ¼sste ich beim Coustellier fragen:
Aus welchem Alu genau ist das Coustellier? Nicht das neue Modell, siehe gallerie.

Bitte um schnelle Info!

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (8. März 2008)

Hi 
kann mir jemand vielleicht die Geo Daten von Koxx Levelboss 20" geben 
Ist glaube ich das vorletzte modell


----------



## MSC-Trialer (8. März 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Hi
> kann mir jemand vielleicht die Geo Daten von Koxx Levelboss 20" geben
> Ist glaube ich das vorletzte modell



Radstand: 1000mm
Tretlager: +45mm
Streben: 350mm


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (8. März 2008)

Danke MSC

Was ist so ein gebrauchtes Koxx mit normaler ausstattung, ungefähr wert!?


----------



## MSC-Trialer (8. März 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Danke MSC
> 
> Was ist so ein gebrauchtes Koxx mit normaler ausstattung, ungefähr wert!?



ca. 400 wenn es nicht gerade die fetten Dellen hat


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (8. März 2008)

Okay


----------



## *Sickboy* (8. März 2008)

@ MSC-Trialer

Weisst du zufällig noch das genaue gewicht vom Rahmen mit Schutzplatte vom Levelboss 20"???

(dürfte ja dann dasselbe beim Djinn-Rahmen sein oder gibts da noch mehr Unterschiede als Cantis und 4-Punkt-Aufnahme)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (8. März 2008)

*Sickboy* schrieb:


> @ MSC-Trialer
> 
> Weisst du zufällig noch das genaue gewicht vom Rahmen mit Schutzplatte vom Levelboss 20"???
> 
> (dürfte ja dann dasselbe beim Djinn-Rahmen sein oder gibts da noch mehr Unterschiede als Cantis und 4-Punkt-Aufnahme)



Gewicht war glaube ca. 1,8kg


----------



## luckygambler (15. März 2008)

mein händler hat mir jetzt anstatt ne kmc eine highlander cool chain bestellt. kostet deutlich wenige rund sieht genauso aus. (ausser dass die zwischenglieder nicht schwarz sind) seht selbst! 
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/bmx-teile/highlander-cool-chain-bmx-kette/4349.html
hat wer erfahrung damit? hab mir sagen lassen, dass kmc für die produziert... 
gruss!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. März 2008)

Frag mal den Nico (Eisbein), hat sich selbige auch gekauft denke ich. Er scheint aber mehr als fÃ¼r die KMC bezahlt zu haben.

Und die Koolchain, im Ãbrigen gÃ¶nnt ihr doch mal bitte das "K", ist auch ohne schwarze Zwischenglieder erhÃ¤ltlich.


Martin


----------



## Eisbein (15. März 2008)

hey martin, ich hab nicht mehr als fÃ¼r die KMC bezahlt. nur weil die bei euch so spot gÃ¼nstig sind. Ausser dem weisst du nicht was ich bezahlt habe. Hab dir lediglich gesagt das die bei mir im Laden 12â¬ kostet  

hab dann gleich noch mal eine frage. 

hanldet es sich bei den folgen den lenker um den gleichen? Lenker 1   und   lenker 2.


wenn das so wÃ¤re kÃ¶nnte man sich fÃ¼r 20â¬ nen lenker kaufen der die gleich geometrie hat wir der Monty Ti riser. wiegt halt nur 80g mehr...


----------



## KermitB4 (15. März 2008)

Ich habe den Lenker 1 hier liegen. Habe den mal getestet, der hat nicht ganz die Form von dem Ti lenker, weil der noch höher gezogen ist....


MFG


----------



## curry4king (15. März 2008)

jo der PR lenker ist höher als der ti ist aber nicht so der krasse unterschied


----------



## Eisbein (15. März 2008)

erkennt jemand die "highländer" also ich kann die beiden nur unterscheiden weil ich weiss welche ich wo hingelegt hab.

zu den lenker, ist der pro auch schön hoch gezogen, also so dass die griffe nicht ganz horizontal sind, eben nach oben gezogen? drauf kommts mir eigentlich an...


----------



## curry4king (15. März 2008)

hat hier nicht irgendwer die möglichkeit auffer arbeit an son gerät ranzukommen was die ketten auseinander zieht und dann anzeigt bei wieviel Nm die reissen??

das wäre mal richtig interessant


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. März 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> hat hier nicht irgendwer die möglichkeit auffer arbeit an son gerät ranzukommen was die ketten auseinander zieht und dann anzeigt bei wieviel Nm die reissen??
> 
> das wäre mal richtig interessant



Eine Zugprobe wäre nicht gerade sinnvoll, weil die Kette beim Trial immer wieder kurze Trittimpulse aushalten muss und nicht wie bei der Zugprobe ein gleich anhaltende Kraft. Außerdem sind die KMC Ketten so billig hergestellt das immer mal Materialfehler auftretten können was auch der Fall ist bzw. bei mir war. Hatte die Kette 2 Wochen drauf und danach ist sie gerissen. Die anderen haben immer so 1/2 bis 1 Jahr gehalten....KMC kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus. Du kannst mit der Zugprobe einen Wert rausbekommen der dir sagt ob die Kette an sich was aushält aber wie lang sie das aushält gibt der Wert nicht an.

Edit: Wieviel Kg die Ketten aushalten steht bei den meisten mit auf der Verpackung


----------



## curry4king (15. März 2008)

ok da hab ich jetzt net so drann gedacht 
was fährst du denn jetzt eigentlich für eine kette??

bei meinen kool chains hatte ich bis jetzt auch immer glück genauso wie bei meinen ACS freiläufen  ist also so wie lotto spielen xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. März 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> ok da hab ich jetzt net so drann gedacht
> was fÃ¤hrst du denn jetzt eigentlich fÃ¼r eine kette??
> 
> bei meinen kool chains hatte ich bis jetzt auch immer glÃ¼ck genauso wie bei meinen ACS freilÃ¤ufen  ist also so wie lotto spielen xD



Wie gesagt, hatte ein kein Vertrauen mehr in meine Koolchains. Jetzt fahr ich die schon oft von mir angepreiste Shadow Interlock V2 ....komm mir schon wie ein Vertreter vor  . Das Teil kostet zwar 35â¬ aber dafÃ¼r fÃ¤hrt man sie auch lÃ¤nger. Und die Bruchlast ist noch hÃ¶her wie bei der KMC bei gleichem Gewicht. Naja muss halt jeder selber wissen ......


----------



## curry4king (15. März 2008)

die muss aber genietet werden oder??


----------



## MSC-Trialer (15. März 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> die muss aber genietet werden oder??



Nein das is ja das gute. Die Stifte sind länger wie bei den üblichen Ketten.  Dadurch brauchst du das Niet nur reinschieben und musst nicht noch mal mit dem Rohloff vernieten.


----------



## curry4king (15. März 2008)

dann scheint das ding ja interessant zu sein


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. März 2008)

Guten Abend,
ich wollte mich mal erkundigen.
Und zwar steht ja mal wieder die Wahl eines neuen Rahmens an, und zu Auswahl stehen ein paar RÃ¤hmchen.
Jetzt fÃ¤llt mir gerade auf, das der Bionic von der Geometrie her wie fÃ¼r mich entworfen erscheint. Nun stell ich mir schon die Frage wieso er (noch) nur von wenigen gefahren wird? Kann natÃ¼rlich auch den Grund haben, dass die meisten mit ihrem Rahmen zufrieden sind.

Ich will es ja nicht wahrhaben, aber manche Leute sagen mir ein bisschen Geschranze nach, nun wÃ¼rde ich gerne wissen ob man in der Beziehung ruhig auf den Bionic zurÃ¼ckgreifen kann, oder ob er anfÃ¤llig fÃ¼r Risse oder sonst was ist?
Habe gewisse Ãngste mir fremden Marken gegenÃ¼ber und frage lieber nach.

Nun ist es nicht dringend, da erst noch gespart werden muss und ich meinen eigentlichen Traumrahmen noch im Visier habe bis zum bitteren Ende...

Martin


----------



## roborider (17. März 2008)

Also ich hab bis jetzt nichts schlechtes über den Bionic-Rahmen gehört ... würde mir den auch holen. Allerdings gibts den bei biketrial-germany.de immer mit Innelager, deswegen kostet er gleich 230, ohne würde er dann 185 kosten ...


----------



## curry4king (17. März 2008)

irgendwer hatte hier doch einen und der war nach ein paar monaten hinne
kann mich aber auch irren


----------



## Frank K. (17. März 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> irgendwer hatte hier doch einen und der war nach ein paar monaten hinne
> kann mich aber auch irren



"kann mich aber auch irren"


----------



## Luk (17. März 2008)

Fährt hier jemand die Heatsink Magura Aluhalter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. März 2008)

Ja fÃ¼r die hs33 ist das das NonPlusUltra fÃ¼r den harten Druckpunkt. Bin bisher viele BelÃ¤ge gefahren, aber so einen schÃ¶nen Druckpunkt gibt's nirgends...


Martin


----------



## Luk (17. März 2008)

Hi Martin,
sind die leiser oder genau so laut wie die Plastik Dinger?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. März 2008)

Von der LautstÃ¤rke her kann ich nur soviel sagen, dass sie mit meiner leicht geflexten V!Z eher leise waren. War die Flexung bisschen Ã¤lter, waren sie etwas lauter. Waren bei mir aber noch nie so laut wie andere BelÃ¤ge, wie z.B. Coust.
Aber das hÃ¤ngt auch alles von dem Set-up ab, Belag, Flexung, Brakebooster ja/nein, Felge btw. Material.

Martin


----------



## Luk (17. März 2008)

OK danke Dir


----------



## KermitB4 (17. März 2008)

Ich fahre momentan die blauen Heatsink auf einer Tryall-Felge hinten und die Bremse ist fast so leise wie eine Scheibenbremse. Lediglich ein leises Zischen hört man.

Selbst wenn Bitumen drauf ist...

MFG


----------



## curry4king (18. März 2008)

ist doch langweilig wenns leise ist
das muss so geil quitschen dass gleich wieder alles nass ist im schlüpfer =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (19. März 2008)

In Parndorf bei Wien ist ein Vans Outlet, da gibts die Skate High fuer 15-20 Euro. Erfahrung und so, fuer die Grazer die behaupten sowas gibts in ihrem Land nicht. 

Hab jetzt Vorrat fuer Trial bis ich 30 bin, aber mal im Ernst - wer faehrt da schon noch?


----------



## HeavyMetal (20. März 2008)

wenn du da mal wieder vorbei kommst, kannse mir mal ne charge mitbringen 46 bitte


----------



## isah (20. März 2008)

Auszug, bei mir unterm Bett. Geht noch weiter, Reihe fuer Reihe. Die Skate Highs fuer 15-19 Euro sind halt in so interessanten Mustern wie Camouflage oder Sonnenuntergang im Vollrausch, fuer 30-50 gibts dann die huebschen die man aus'm Laden so kennt. 

Ich komm da 1-2x im Jahr vorbei, schick mal lieber 'n Oesterreicher da hin.


----------



## Monty98 (20. März 2008)

blablabla bin glücklich mit meinen victorys...
sieht man doch oder?


----------



## isah (21. März 2008)

Erfahrung des Tages: Die Creepy Crawler greifen total beschissen bei Schnee.


----------



## HeavyMetal (21. März 2008)

is jetz ne harte entscheidung, 20 euro sparen, dafür rosa schuhe...****
naja, hatte meine jetz bei ebay für 37 gekauft....


----------



## isah (21. März 2008)

nach den Schnuersenkeln hab ich extra gefragt, wie wuerden die denn aussehen so ganz in braun...


----------



## Flexi (21. März 2008)

hat schon jemand erfahren mit ner scheibe hinten beim 26"?
hab gehört es soll nich so toll sein gubt es auch andere meinungen?!


----------



## mr.mütze (29. März 2008)

weis jemand ob die monty 20 zoll gabeln genau so hoch bauen wie die echo oder koxx gabeln ?

gruß marcel


----------



## bike 20 (29. März 2008)

So ich hatte jetzt erfahrung mit etwas deswegen schreib ich es mal hier rein. Wenn man die roten Koxx bloxx hart kürzt dann fahren die sich spitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (29. März 2008)

Flexi schrieb:


> hat schon jemand erfahren mit ner scheibe hinten beim 26"?
> hab gehört es soll nich so toll sein gubt es auch andere meinungen?!



anfangs hatte ich mal ne LX und später ne juicy7. waren beide zwar iO, aber gegen ne felgenbremse keine chance. alleine das spiel der beläge im sattel ist zu krass. hatte zwar nur 160er scheiben, aber bei 180er bis 203er sollte sich nicht soviel ändern. manchmal ist die juicy auch durchgerutscht.
wenn man es so richtig drauf hat, dann kommt man mit scheibe bestimmt gut zurecht, aber denke für den normalsterblichen trialer sollte ne felgenbremse besser sein!


----------



## Flexi (30. März 2008)

alles klar danke  
dann bleib ich wohl bei meiner hs die is auch schön leise


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (2. April 2008)

Was haltet ihr von einem Chris King Steuersatz beim Trial..


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. April 2008)

Klar sieht gut aus. Aber finde denn Preis nicht gerechtfertigt.
Wennde das gleiche für weniger haben willst Greif zum Hope Steuersatz.

Ist mMn auch noch Leichter  

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/352/kw/Hope_Steuersatz_1_1-8-_blau


----------



## isah (2. April 2008)

Erfahrungen der letzten Tage...


hohes Tretlager ist bloed, aber man gewoehnt sich an alles
der TryAll Freilauf ist groesster mist, knackt alle paar Minuten _richtig laut, muss bei jedem Gap den Selbsterhaltungstrieb ausschalten damit ich mich nicht wahnsinnig mache
das Boxx dellt genauso wie's XTP
Speichen um den Kettenstreben zu tapen scheint Dellen vorzubeugen
die 2mm Griffe vom Jan sind super, wenn man sich dran gewoehnt.. ein Traum, die normalen TryAll Gummdinger fuehlen sich ploetzlich an wie orthopaedische Griffe
das alte ISIS Werkzeug passt nicht ueber die dicke Achse des F1rst Lagers
4 Kant Kurbelabziehen + 1 Cent Stueck = ISIS abzieher
die TryAll Leichtbaunabe ist mist, das Ritzel drueckt's in den Nabenkoerper, jetzt schleift die Kette an den Speichen
Punching Bar ist nicht so toll, Riser muss her
VP Pedale sind nicht zu gebrauchen
an Koxx Felge und braunen Bloxx hat man ca. ne Stunde spass

..setz ich irgendwann fort, ...


----------



## HeavyMetal (2. April 2008)

ganz schön viel neues wissen
aber der try all freilauf hat mich auch immer genervt, der eno is da ne ganz andere liga (auch echo und tensile war kacke)

was stört dich denn an den Vp?


----------



## dane08 (2. April 2008)

und was stört dich an der kombi try all felge + braune bloxx?


----------



## ecols (2. April 2008)

> der TryAll Freilauf ist groesster mist, knackt alle paar Minuten _richtig laut, muss bei jedem Gap den Selbsterhaltungstrieb ausschalten damit ich mich nicht wahnsinnig mache[


Hastn entfettet? ich hab ihn mit silikonöl durchgeblasen, seither läuft er richtig gut und knackt gar nicht.. Und JA da is fett drin, auch noch viel zu viel..



> Speichen um den Kettenstreben zu tapen scheint Dellen vorzubeugen


scheint.. kann ich mir nicht vorstellen..


> die 2mm Griffe vom Jan sind super, wenn man sich dran gewoehnt.. ein Traum, die normalen TryAll Gummdinger fuehlen sich ploetzlich an wie orthopaedische Griffe


Kommt auf die Prankengröße an.. 


> das alte ISIS Werkzeug passt nicht ueber die dicke Achse des F1rst Lagers


Falls du nen neuen anschaffen willst: der FSA abzieher hat wunderbar funktioniert mitm First lager..


> 4 Kant Kurbelabziehen + 1 Cent Stueck = ISIS abzieher


Unterlegscheiben tuns auch.. und ich benutz meistens 2 x 1ct, die verbiegen sich nicht so schlimm..


Aber ein sehr interessanter Post..


----------



## Eisbein (2. April 2008)

dane08 schrieb:


> und was stört dich an der kombi try all felge + braune bloxx?



flexung ist mega schnell weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (2. April 2008)

> was stört dich denn an den Vp?



Verbiegen sich halt ziemlich schnell bei Sidehops, ich will eigentlich Nils seine Entdeckung fahren, aber diesmal wollte ich nicht so viel Geld in diesen Sport stecken.. 



> Hastn entfettet? ich hab ihn mit silikonöl durchgeblasen, seither läuft er richtig gut und knackt gar nicht.. Und JA da is fett drin, auch noch viel zu viel..



Mmmhhh.. wir krieg ich'n das Teil auf? Ich Probier direkt mal.



> scheint.. kann ich mir nicht vorstellen..



Kennst du den Armadillo? Der funktioniert auch so aehnlich, glaube ich. Die Kettenstreben bei meinem XTP haette ich dir faxen koennen, dafuer halten sich die Boxx Streben sehr gut, noch keine einzige Delle. 



> Kommt auf die Prankengröße an..



Ich hab relativ grosse, aber auch keine riesigen....



> Falls du nen neuen anschaffen willst: der FSA abzieher hat wunderbar funktioniert mitm First lager..



Danke!



> flexung ist mega schnell weg...


----------



## luckygambler (2. April 2008)

Hi! Ich bin wegen einem defekten Kugellager die letzten Tage zur Not ein altes Monty 20zoll gefahren. Ich war erstaunt wie gut es sich trotz veralteter Geometrie anfühlte. Gegenüber meinem langen Pitbull habe ich knapp 15cm Radstand verloren. Anfangs ging Alles besser damit.  Besonders Sidehops und Sprünge aufs VR. Endlich konnte ich mal relaxt ein paar spins machen.
Es liess sich natürlich auch viel leichter unter einem herschieben. 
Heute bin ich nach 4 Tagen 20zoll wieder mein 26er gefahren, und ich liebe es!
Dennoch hat das 20er mich in Punkto Technik einen guten Schritt voran gebracht! Konnte das was auf dem Kleinen besser ging aufs Grosse übertragen! 
Eine geniale Erfahrung!


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (2. April 2008)

Das ist Interessant 
Freue mich schon wenn ich mein 20" endlich fahren kann *muuhhaahaaa*


----------



## HeavyMetal (2. April 2008)

also wenn du vr gaps mitm 20 zoll leichter findest, dann machste mit deinem 26er was falsch...


----------



## mr.mütze (2. April 2008)

weis jemand wie schwer der monty lenker ist der für 20 euro. weis jetzt nicht mehr wie der hieß.

grüße


----------



## dane08 (2. April 2008)

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?id=2164
falls es der ist den du meinst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (3. April 2008)

danke. den meine ich. 360 gramm puh. na ja mal probieren.


----------



## Eisbein (3. April 2008)

sag dann mal biitte bescheid wie die geometrie ist und mach mal fotos wenn das ding angebaut


----------



## TiiiTime (3. April 2008)

Das mit dem Abziehertrick und 1 Cent Stück geht aber nur wenn du keine M15 (glaub ich) Kurbelschrauben hast. Bei den größeren drückts dir das Kupfer in die Achse =D


----------



## luckygambler (3. April 2008)

HeavyMetal schrieb:


> also wenn du vr gaps mitm 20 zoll leichter findest, dann machste mit deinem 26er was falsch...



Ja dank des kurzen Radstandes ging es mir leichter den Schwung aufs VR aufzubauen. Jetzt hab ich den Dreh mit dem 26er besser raus und es geht auch besser als mit dem kurzen. Die Länge vom BB zum Lenker ist bei mir meiner Meinung nach ja auch etwas zu lang. So kann ich mich nicht so gut nach Vorne über den Lenker beugen. Die kurze Geometrie hat es mir erlaubt den Bewegungsablauf deutlich auszuführen, was ich aufs 26 übertragen konnte.
Geodaten kommen...


----------



## ecols (3. April 2008)

TiiiTime schrieb:


> Das mit dem Abziehertrick und 1 Cent Stück geht aber nur wenn du keine M15 (glaub ich) Kurbelschrauben hast. Bei den größeren drückts dir das Kupfer in die Achse =D



Ja, die drückst schon ein wenbig rein.. aber irgendwo verkanten die sich und das passt dann schön.. mit dem passenden Inbus kriegt man die dann wieder raus..

@Isah: Hab ihn ungeöffnet "gewaschen".. der is ja verschweißt.. durch das Silikonöl und das beigesetzte CO2 wird das fet rausgedrückt, weil das öl ja im freilauf "aufkocht"..


----------



## mr.mütze (3. April 2008)

mein kumpel hat den try all zerlegt geht ganz einfach so wenn man den von der kurbel abschraubt so rein zu fällig.


----------



## isah (3. April 2008)

ich hab auch das Gefuehl, noch 1-2x fahren und er oeffnet sich ganz von selbst.


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. April 2008)

eure aktuellen Erfahrungen mit ISIS Tretlagern?

besonders FSA-Fahrer... habt ihr schon die Lager kaputt bekommen? bzw. wie oft?

meins (FSA Platinum TI 118mm) macht zum 2ten mal komische Geräusche (linke Seite - die hat leider nur ein 7mm breites Lager)... die Lager-Schrotterei kannte ich bisher nur von den TryAll


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. April 2008)

Wenn ich mal gerade dazwischen funken darf:
Gibt es einen plausibelen Grund wieso so wenig ZHI gefahren wird? Besonders auf Rahmen bezogen. Wobei das Z2 ja noch "Ã¶fter" gefahren wird als das Z1-Wieso?
Von der Geometrie her ist das Z1 doch sehr schÃ¶n, nicht zu hoch, nicht zu niedrig, kurz, gÃ¼nstig, etc.pp.
Liegt es da eventuell an dem Bekanntheitsgrad, an der Haltbarkeit....,?
Vlt. kÃ¶nnten Konrad und Nico mal ein kleines Feedback abgeben?

Danke

Martin


----------



## Eisbein (6. April 2008)

verarbeitungsquali ist OK, nicht mehr ABER auch nicht weniger. 

Geo taugt mir sehr gut. steifigkeit, naja ich hab den vergleich zu meinem alten darhorse nem MTB rahmen (der aus nem 300â¬ rad stammt) und einem min. 65jahre altem stahl herren rad. Also konrad sollte besser urteilen kÃ¶nnen.
Jedenfalls ist der hinterbau nicht der steifste.

Gewicht stimmt aufs gramm genau. 2001g hab ich gewogen. 

StabilitÃ¤t, bis auf die bremsaufnahme (wohl mein fehler) super. Schon 2,3 mal aufs unterrohr drauf, nur dezente dellen. Aber sehr kratzer empfindlich. reicht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (7. April 2008)

Ich hab seit nem Jahr das FSA Platinum in der 128er Version und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Hat sich noch nicht ein einziges mal bemerkbar gemacht...


----------



## dane08 (11. April 2008)

tartybikes gibt für den kamel vorbau 165mm length x 30° rise an
bei krahnstöver steht 160mm und 24° 
welche angabe stimmt denn jetzt?


----------



## Sebastian G (11. April 2008)

mütze hier: also der monty ist 150 lang das habe ich nach gemessen ist doch der selbe wie der vom alten ti oder? und so steil ist der auch nicht. ich verkaufe vllt meinen kanns dich ja melden.

gruß marcel (mr.mütze)


----------



## NOS-Trial (11. April 2008)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> ist doch der selbe wie der vom alten ti oder?



nein... der neue "Kamel" ist bisschen länger...

der Kamel ist "angeblich" 160mm / 26°


----------



## dane08 (11. April 2008)

noch ne neue angabe , wo hast du die her?


----------



## NOS-Trial (12. April 2008)

dane08 schrieb:


> noch ne neue angabe , wo hast du die her?



Spanien


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. April 2008)

Welches ist das gÃ¤ngigste NippelmaÃ? 3,3mm? 
Nachdem mein ganzes Repertoir an Wertsachen, darunter Handy, SchlÃ¼ssel &Co und auch viel Werkzeug, durch einen verdammten Rucksackdieb Ã¼ber alle Berge ist, muss das NÃ¶tigste wieder her...

Ich kann nicht mehr, die letzte Zeit ist zum Heulen, alles was mir bleibt ist mein halbfertiges Rad.

Was solls.
Bitte um Antwort.


----------



## Eisbein (14. April 2008)

kurze frage zu handschuhen, hatte jemand mal den vergleich zwischen tld xc und den Hebo trial team?

hebos find ich super, aber mal was neues wäre auch net schlecht.

wie ist die blaue farbe von den hebos? dunkel?


----------



## locdog (15. April 2008)

nen normales blau, eher ein ganz klein bissel dunkler als heller, halt normales blau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (15. April 2008)

danke dir. beantwortet meine frage.
es werden wohl wieder hebos


----------



## bike 20 (15. April 2008)

Also da mein Vati Hebohändler ist fahre ich die natürlich auch, und ich kann nur sagen spitze. Es gibt ja auch noch rot und schwarz außer blau.


----------



## isah (18. April 2008)

kleines Belaege Fazit hier, .. 

Ich bin jetzt 2 Wochen die Rockpads gefahren, erst auf ner relativ glatten Felge (glatt von braunen Bloxx). 
Die Pads haben ziemlich schlecht gezogen, auch nach Putzen der Felge, keine Chance. Nachdem ich die Felge geflext habe, haben sie nach ca. ner Stunde auch richtig angefangen Krach zu machen. Bremsleistung seit dem ist wirklich ueberweltigend, stehen den Coust Pads in nichts nach. Laut und kraftvoll, auf jeden Fall ein bisschen besser als die roten Bloxx, die ich 90% der Zeit fahre. 

Auf 'ner mittelstark geflexten TryAll Felge wuerde ich jetzt sagen

Rockpads / Cousts > Bloxx rot > Bloxx blau > Monty (liegt wohl an mir)

Zoo Gruen (bzw. Echo), braunen Bloxx und weissen TryAll Pads zaehlen nicht rein, weil die Zoo und die TryAll Pads keine 24h halten wenn Felge geflext und die braunen Koxx meine TA Felge in Stunden glatt macht.


----------



## luckygambler (19. April 2008)

ich bin voll zufrieden mit meinen braunen koxx und der echo felge. habe schon ne weile nicht mehr geflext und die halten immer noch bombe! quietschen tun die allerdings schon lange nicht mehr.
als ich die bremse an dem alten monty verbaut hatte quietschten sie aber doch!
werde mir die braunen auch irgendwann für vorne holen.


----------



## Eisbein (19. April 2008)

Echo felgen sind gaaaaanz anders. viel härter,...


----------



## isah (19. April 2008)

Auf ner Echo Felge wuerde ich vermutlich auch was haerteres fahren, genauso wie auf ner Alex.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (22. April 2008)

Die neue TryAll Nabe mit passendem TryAll Ritzel sind imo nicht kompatibel mit einer breiten Kette (kmc zB). 

Das Ritzel war ploetzlich zu nah an den Speichen, muss aber wohl so, also ist bei der Kombination ueblich. Einfach zu wenig Platz, also im Zweifelsfall einfach ein 'normales' Ritzel benutzen, das nicht mittig ist. Oder ne schmale Kette.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Mai 2008)

Kann jemand was zu den Alligator windcutter rotor? 
Habs zwar schon bestellt aber wäre schön wenn jemand seine Meinung dazu sagen könnte.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (3. Mai 2008)

isah schrieb:


> Auf 'ner mittelstark geflexten TryAll Felge wuerde ich jetzt sagen
> 
> Rockpads / Cousts > Bloxx rot > Bloxx blau > Monty (liegt wohl an mir)



Ja ich find die rockpads (rot) auch sehr gut. Besonders schön finde ich das sie bei leichter nässe oder hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit noch ein gazes stück besser ziehen. Hatte ich bei anderen Belägen auch, aber nie so stark wie bei den rockpads.


----------



## isah (3. Mai 2008)

Update zu den Rockpads: die sind zu hart fuer die TA Felge. Solange sie halten, halten sie gut, aber die Felge ist zu schnell glatt.

martin


----------



## MSC-Trialer (3. Mai 2008)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu den Alligator windcutter rotor?
> Habs zwar schon bestellt aber wäre schön wenn jemand seine Meinung dazu sagen könnte.



Ich fahr den schon ne ganze Weile in der 160er Version und kann nix negatives sagen. Das Teil zieht an meiner Hope wie Hölle


----------



## luckygambler (4. Mai 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> mein händler hat mir jetzt anstatt ne kmc eine highlander cool chain bestellt. kostet deutlich wenige rund sieht genauso aus. (ausser dass die zwischenglieder nicht schwarz sind) seht selbst!
> http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/bmx-teile/highlander-cool-chain-bmx-kette/4349.html
> hat wer erfahrung damit? hab mir sagen lassen, dass kmc für die produziert...
> gruss!



so. nach nem monat fahren hat die kette nun ihren geist aufgegeben.
das problem ist nicht, dass die glieder reissen. von ner kmc ist mir noch nie ein glied gerissen. das problem ist nur, dass die glieder irgendwann aus den bolzen fallen. bei der kmc sind die bolzen aber fester als bei der highlander. (zumindest bei meinem exemplar)
gestern und heute habe ich die glieder mit der zange nochzusammengepresst, aber nach zwei stunden lockerem trial waren sie wieder locker.
jetzt denke ich ernsthaft darüber nach mir die Shadow Interlock V2 zu holen. (msc-trialer hat sie ja empfohlen) habe aber letztens noch gehört halflink ketten dehnten sich so schnell. 
gruss
chris


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. Mai 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> so. nach nem monat fahren hat die kette nun ihren geist aufgegeben.
> das problem ist nicht, dass die glieder reissen. von ner kmc ist mir noch nie ein glied gerissen. das problem ist nur, dass die glieder irgendwann aus den bolzen fallen. bei der kmc sind die bolzen aber fester als bei der highlander. (zumindest bei meinem exemplar)
> gestern und heute habe ich die glieder mit der zange nochzusammengepresst, aber nach zwei stunden lockerem trial waren sie wieder locker.
> jetzt denke ich ernsthaft darüber nach mir die Shadow Interlock V2 zu holen. (msc-trialer hat sie ja empfohlen) habe aber letztens noch gehört halflink ketten dehnten sich so schnell.
> ...



Die Shadow dehnt sich so gut wie garnicht. Bei mir hat sie sich innerhalb von einem halben Jahr 1mm gedehnt wenn überhaupt.


----------



## luckygambler (5. Mai 2008)

khe collapse ist aber deutlich günstiger und soll gut halten. habe bissel nach themen gesucht aber nciht konkret was gefunden, also frage ich nochmal: welche kette?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (5. Mai 2008)

Die khe collapse ist super Stabil aber auch Sau schwer/schwer einzustellen.
Halbe Glieder machen da mehr Spass und die Eastern Kette von mir hält schon Ewig.


----------



## mr.mütze (5. Mai 2008)

hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit dem dob 26er rahmen gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echo 06 (5. Mai 2008)

ja, hab ihn seit ner woche und muss sagen           

göttliches gerät wie ich finde, unglaublich leicht natürlich...einziges manko: du brauchst auf jeden fall einen brakebooster, der hinterbau drückt sich stark auseinander.

außerdem sieht der rahmen sehr geil aus 

ach ja, zur haltbarkeit kann ich noch nichts sagen 

gruß


----------



## Schevron (5. Mai 2008)

kann ich eigentlich nen 2.1er Reifen auf ne 40mm bzw 46mm 26" felge machen? oder ist der zu schmal?

will an mein XC radl n paar echo felgen machen


----------



## ecols (5. Mai 2008)

den ziehts schon breit.. is dann halt ein wenig niederquerschnittig..

wird im motorradbereich auch öfter gemacht, lieber nen schmaleren reifen auf ne breite felge als umgekehrt.. walkt auch weniger..


----------



## 2ndUser (7. Mai 2008)

hat denn jemand schonmal die dob magnesium felgen ausprobiert?
und wenn ja was haltet ihr davon?

gruß 2nduser


----------



## bike 20 (9. Mai 2008)

Hat jemand erfahrung mit den folgeneden Bremsen im Trialsport, http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=13510, , http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=22187http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Kits.aspx?ModelID=15615gemacht?


----------



## isah (9. Mai 2008)

Gibt'n Typ bei Otn der die Juicy hinten faehrt und sehr gut findet.


----------



## bike 20 (9. Mai 2008)

und welche die 7 oder die ultimate?


----------



## mr.mütze (9. Mai 2008)

hmm ich misch mich mal ein http://www.actionsports.de/Bremsen/Scheibenbremsen/Avid-Juicy-Ultimate-Scheibenbremse::11033.html

da isse günstiger


----------



## isah (9. Mai 2008)

Die Ultimate afaik, sein Nick ist Macbeth.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (9. Mai 2008)

Und hat jemand erfahrung mit der hope? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Kits.aspx?ModelID=15615


----------



## curry4king (9. Mai 2008)

jo hab ich 
hab meine gebraucht gekauft der druckpunkt is der hammer aber
die bremmskraft is nicht so berauschend meine juli am 20" packt besser

vill liegts auch an den belägen also nochmal auf ne antwort von einer anderen person warten


----------



## bike 20 (9. Mai 2008)

was hast du für eine Juli?


----------



## Hebo 13 (10. Mai 2008)

Na ne magura Julie Timmsn wie ich meine an der focke hatte


----------



## MisterLimelight (10. Mai 2008)

da der link hier desöfteren gepostet wird: kauft NIE was bei chainreaction-cycles. Am 13.4. kaufte ich dort eine weiße magura. Es war der einzigste shop wo ich diese auf 750Stück limitierte (und zum Rahmen passende) Bremse noch fand. 
Eine Woche drauf erhielt ich eine Mail: Ich solle doch bitte ~8 nachzahlen. Kam mir schon spanisch vor, schließlich zahlte ich den vom Programm errechneten Preis. Aber gut, exclusives hat seinen Preis, direkt am nächsten Tag zahlte ich. In der Mail stand aber auch, dass die weißen Bremsen momentan nicht am Lager wären. Auf meine Frage ob sie die denn überhaupt nochmals bekämen oder ob sie mir stattdessen nicht einfach ne schwarze schicken können (obwohl ich die hier in D locker günstiger kriegen könnte) erhielt ich bis heute keine Antwort. Mitlerweile schreibe ich jeden Tag eine noch unfreundlichere Mail als am Vortag. Warscheinlich ist die mir zugeteilte Verkäuferin im Urlaub oder Tot.
Ich mein: das Rad ist aufgebaut und steht seit nem knappen Monat rum. Es fehlen nur noch die Bremsen. Die Rahmengarantie läuft so langsam ab. Es sollte einem Shop selbst in England doch möglich sein eine HS33 innerhalb von einem Monat zu verschicken, wenn auch schon nicht in gewünschter Farbe. Man gut hab ich nen Zweitrad, sonst würd ich wohl schreiend nach England laufen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (10. Mai 2008)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> da der link hier desöfteren gepostet wird: kauft NIE was bei chainreaction-cycles. Am 13.4. kaufte ich dort eine weiße magura. Es war der einzigste shop wo ich diese auf 750Stück limitierte (und zum Rahmen passende) Bremse noch fand.
> Eine Woche drauf erhielt ich eine Mail: Ich solle doch bitte ~8 nachzahlen. Kam mir schon spanisch vor, schließlich zahlte ich den vom Programm errechneten Preis. Aber gut, exclusives hat seinen Preis, direkt am nächsten Tag zahlte ich. In der Mail stand aber auch, dass die weißen Bremsen momentan nicht am Lager wären. Auf meine Frage ob sie die denn überhaupt nochmals bekämen oder ob sie mir stattdessen nicht einfach ne schwarze schicken können (obwohl ich die hier in D locker günstiger kriegen könnte) erhielt ich bis heute keine Antwort. Mitlerweile schreibe ich jeden Tag eine noch unfreundlichere Mail als am Vortag. Warscheinlich ist die mir zugeteilte Verkäuferin im Urlaub oder Tot.
> Ich mein: das Rad ist aufgebaut und steht seit nem knappen Monat rum. Es fehlen nur noch die Bremsen. Die Rahmengarantie läuft so langsam ab. Es sollte einem Shop selbst in England doch möglich sein eine HS33 innerhalb von einem Monat zu verschicken, wenn auch schon nicht in gewünschter Farbe. Man gut hab ich nen Zweitrad, sonst würd ich wohl schreiend nach England laufen.



Der Heavy Metal hier aus dem Forum hat seine Hope Trial dort auch bestellt. Hat glaube 3 Tage gedauert dann war sie da. Also bei ihm lief alles bestens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (11. Mai 2008)

ich hab heut ne erfahrung mit dem exenterspanner system von hoffmann gemacht, die ich aber auch für den einzigen nachteil des systems halte

unzwar verbiegt es sich wenn man drauf landet , und die kette lässt sich net mehr spannen
wäre ich mit meinen 221 pro an der stelle gelandet häts  n dicken kratzer gegeben aber ansonsten wäre alles i.O. gewesen


----------



## priossus (11. Mai 2008)

hallo,

fahre jetzt den neuen vorbau und den neuen lenker von dem monty camel 20" und ich muss echt sagen die sachen sind super geil   aber auch teuer 

pro: super handling und keine handgelenk schmerzen 

contra: sehr teuer ca 180 euro

mfg


----------



## bike 20 (13. Mai 2008)

Mit welchen Bremsbelägen für mittel stark angerauhte Felgen habt ihr die bessten Erfahrungen gemacht. Und welche könntet ihr mir empfehlen.


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. Mai 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Mit welchen Bremsbelägen für mittel stark angerauhte Felgen habt ihr die bessten Erfahrungen gemacht. Und welche könntet ihr mir empfehlen.



da gibts wohl nur Coust!

Email an [email protected]... und in max einer Woche dürftest sie haben!


----------



## bike 20 (13. Mai 2008)

Die hab ich ja. Aber auf mittel starker geflexter Felge gehen die auch nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## luckygambler (13. Mai 2008)

hab die echo 07 felge und die braunen koxx/tryall. ziehen super! sogar wenn man schon länger nicht mehr geflext hat.


----------



## bike 20 (13. Mai 2008)

Ich hatte die roten Koxx bloxx, und es war so, man hat die felge angeflext, und nach einer woche war der spass vorbei mit bitumen gings dann aber.


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. Mai 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Die hab ich ja. Aber auf mittel starker geflexter Felge gehen die auch nicht wirklich gut.



mmh was für ne Felge hast du?

auf meiner ECHO 06´ bremsen die mit mittel-stark und auch leichter Flexung so stark, wie bisher noch keine andern...

kenne auch einige mit TryAll-Felgen + Cousts, die auch nie wieder andere Bremsbeläge fahren wollen.


----------



## bike 20 (13. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre die TryAll.


----------



## bike 20 (14. Mai 2008)

mittelweiche Bremsbeläge für Magura Felgenbremsen, hohe Bremskraft, für leicht bis stark angerauhte Felgen. Geringer Verschleiß. Paarpreis.


hat jemand mit denen erfahrung gemacht?
sind die kürzer als normale pads?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (16. Mai 2008)

nach langem warten kam heute die bremse an. Ich habe zwar über einen monat drauf warten müssen, jedoch will ich den Laden nicht ins komplett falsche Licht stellen. Dennoch kam eine Kommunikation nicht zustande während der außergewöhnlichen Wartezeit. Und warten auf teile stinkt ja wohl gewaltig....



MisterLimelight schrieb:


> da der link hier desöfteren gepostet wird: kauft NIE was bei chainreaction-cycles. Am 13.4. kaufte ich dort eine weiße magura. Es war der einzigste shop wo ich diese auf 750Stück limitierte (und zum Rahmen passende) Bremse noch fand.
> Eine Woche drauf erhielt ich eine Mail: Ich solle doch bitte ~8 nachzahlen. Kam mir schon spanisch vor, schließlich zahlte ich den vom Programm errechneten Preis. Aber gut, exclusives hat seinen Preis, direkt am nächsten Tag zahlte ich. In der Mail stand aber auch, dass die weißen Bremsen momentan nicht am Lager wären. Auf meine Frage ob sie die denn überhaupt nochmals bekämen oder ob sie mir stattdessen nicht einfach ne schwarze schicken können (obwohl ich die hier in D locker günstiger kriegen könnte) erhielt ich bis heute keine Antwort. Mitlerweile schreibe ich jeden Tag eine noch unfreundlichere Mail als am Vortag. Warscheinlich ist die mir zugeteilte Verkäuferin im Urlaub oder Tot.
> Ich mein: das Rad ist aufgebaut und steht seit nem knappen Monat rum. Es fehlen nur noch die Bremsen. Die Rahmengarantie läuft so langsam ab. Es sollte einem Shop selbst in England doch möglich sein eine HS33 innerhalb von einem Monat zu verschicken, wenn auch schon nicht in gewünschter Farbe. Man gut hab ich nen Zweitrad, sonst würd ich wohl schreiend nach England laufen.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (16. Mai 2008)

dann kannste ja jetzt auch mal fotos von deiner neuen freundin rein stellen


----------



## bike 20 (16. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab mir die Hope am Dienstag dort bestellt. Mittwoch kam ne mail das sie die jetzt los schicken. Und heute war sie da.


----------



## LBC (17. Mai 2008)

Hat von euch schon jemand was bei monty-bikes.de bestellt?
Ich warte schon  10 tage auf einen Lenker. Das ist nicht normal oder?


----------



## NOS-Trial (17. Mai 2008)

LBC schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon jemand was bei monty-bikes.de bestellt?
> Ich warte schon  10 tage auf einen Lenker. Das ist nicht normal oder?



leider doch... zwischen 2 und 14Tage war bei mir alles dabei.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (17. Mai 2008)

LBC schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon jemand was bei monty-bikes.de bestellt?
> Ich warte schon  10 tage auf einen Lenker. Das ist nicht normal oder?



Ich denke mal der wird das Teil nicht auf Lager haben aber dann könnte er dich wenigstens per Mail darüber informieren wenn er das noch nicht getan hat.


----------



## DirtMTB (18. Mai 2008)

Moin werte Trialer,

ich hab jetzt nen Pure Rahmen und fahre hinter V-Brake. 
Allerdings flext der Rahmen mir noch zu sehr, trotz Brake Booster.

Mein Plan wäre unter die Heatstink V-Brake Adapter die HS33 Montageplatte zu montieren um das flexen zu zähmen. 
Hat jemand das schon mal gemacht und erfolge feiern können oder lüpt das nicht so wie ich mir das denke? 
Ist die Montageplatte überhaupt "plan"?

Fragen über fragen 

Ich sag schon mal danke vorweg
Gruß Jan


----------



## mr.mütze (18. Mai 2008)

ob der überhaupt von der breite passt du meinst doch den orginalen?  ist der nicht zu schmal.

gruß marcel


----------



## DirtMTB (18. Mai 2008)

Jupp den originalen...
der soll doch bis 2,5" passen 
Hab hinten nen Minion 2,5"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (18. Mai 2008)

mal ne frage an die erfahrenen tipper:

Wenn das VR an der kante ist ,und man mit dem gewicht vorne ist.
(gutes pedal vorne) tritt man dann nochmal rein?
kann mir nicht vorstellen wie man mit dem gewicht vorn dann noch treten soll.


----------



## luckygambler (18. Mai 2008)

Sherco schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die erfahrenen tipper:
> 
> Wenn das VR an der kante ist ,und man mit dem gewicht vorne ist.
> (gutes pedal vorne) tritt man dann nochmal rein?
> kann mir nicht vorstellen wie man mit dem gewicht vorn dann noch treten soll.



TRA gibt seine besten tipps
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=26881


----------



## Katze (25. Mai 2008)

Sherco schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die erfahrenen tipper:
> 
> Wenn das VR an der kante ist ,und man mit dem gewicht vorne ist.
> (gutes pedal vorne) tritt man dann nochmal rein?
> kann mir nicht vorstellen wie man mit dem gewicht vorn dann noch treten soll.




ich kann zwar nicht tippen, aber ich finde in diesem video von henrik sieht man gut, wie das treten gemeint ist. (sekunde 12!)


----------



## Katze (25. Mai 2008)

hallo.

kann jemand guten gewissens dieses monty-vorderrad für ca. 30 euro empfehlen?

hier wäre noch eine alternative (monty-vorderrad-titan, 99 euro), die mir allerdings auch schon fast zu teuer vorkommt.

bin auch nach 3 jahren noch anfänger. und mehr geld auszugeben wären perlen für säue.

grüße
denny


----------



## Eisbein (25. Mai 2008)

DirtMTB schrieb:


> Moin werte Trialer,
> 
> ich hab jetzt nen Pure Rahmen und fahre hinter V-Brake.
> Allerdings flext der Rahmen mir noch zu sehr, trotz Brake Booster.
> ...



das ding kannst du mit 2 finger locker zusammen drücke/biegen und auseinander ebensoleicht, meinst du wirklich, dass dir das was hilft?

Was fährst du denn für einen brakebooster? 


zum tippen: Ich hab grade mal in meinen videos nachgeschaut. also ich trete nicht mehr rein wenn das VR an der kante ist...


----------



## DirtMTB (25. Mai 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> das ding kannst du mit 2 finger locker zusammen drücke/biegen und auseinander ebensoleicht, meinst du wirklich, dass dir das was hilft?
> 
> Was fährst du denn für einen brakebooster?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (25. Mai 2008)

der 74kingz ist mit der steifste den du bekommen kannst. vll. mal überprüfen ob die pads 100%ig plan aufliegen. 

Das sollte dann eigenlich ausreichend sein


----------



## mr.mütze (1. Juni 2008)

da ich ne neue kette brauch wollte ich mal fragen ob das mit den hollowpins hält oder obs einen unterschied in der haltbarkeit macht. 

gruß marcel


----------



## mr.mütze (2. Juni 2008)

die da meinte ich. vllt jemand ne ahnung


----------



## luckygambler (2. Juni 2008)

hat n bmxer bei uns nach ner woche durhc gekriegt.. die halflinks sollen sich angeblich schnell dehnen...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Juni 2008)

Ich fahre meine Halflink(Estern) schon fast ein Jahr. Bisher einmal angerissen, hat sich aber durch sehr Lautes Knacken angekündigt.
Das bisschen Gewicht mehr ist das schon Wert.


----------



## 2ndUser (3. Juni 2008)

jo ich habe mir gerade ne "The Shadow Conspiracy Interlock2 chain" 
installiert, die bolzen der kette sind an den verbindungsstellen verjüngt und die aussenseiten sind dicker (macht sich bei schiefer kettenführung nicht wirklich gut, nietet sich wie butter) 
voher ne KHE halflink hat nichtmal 2 wochen gehalten, vermutung die "seitenbleche" haben nen zu starken knick und sind zu dünn. (kann man sogar auf den bildern erkennen)

gruß Collapse


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Juni 2008)

Da ich mit meinem Traumbooster nicht auf einen grÃ¼nen Ast komme und ich etwas umdenken muss, habe ich zwei Fragen:
1. Hat schonmal jemand einen normalern Deng 4-Punkt Booster zum V-Booster gemacht? DÃ¼rfte kein Problem sein, jeweils unteres Loch aufbohren und normal auf die Canti's schrauben.
2. Verliert ein Booster mit der Zeit an Steifigkeit? Mein umzubauender Echo Booster hat schon gute 2 Jahre auf dem Buckel und einen Vergleich habe ich nicht. Lohnt es sich etwas ganz Neues zu kaufen? Etwas mit 100mm Lochabstand zu finden ist auÃer bei den Deng und 74 Kingz schon verdammt schwer, musste ich feststellen. 

Jemand eventuell sogar eine Ahnung, wo man einen Carbonbooster mit 100mm Lochabstand findet? Habe Ã¼brigens einen mit 90mm Lochabstand abzugeben, vollcarbon und fast nagelneu, siehe Gallerie.


Martin


----------



## Eisbein (6. Juni 2008)

müsstest dir evtl. ne carbon platte kaufen und selber machen. aber ich glaube das ist nicht viel günstiger als ein 74Kingz...


----------



## mr.mütze (6. Juni 2008)

aä na ja http://cgi.ebay.de/CFK-Platte-8-2-m...oryZ8344QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mr.mütze (6. Juni 2008)

edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (15. Juni 2008)

so hab nen schwalbe table top vorne drauf. gewicht ist gut mit 570 gramm. breite 2.25 für city richtig geil, rollt sau gut. negativ bei nässe bissel rutschig. in natur noch nciht ausprobiert kommt aber noch.

gruß marcel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Juni 2008)

Gerade gefunden:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-PhUUDaN-cM&feature=related
MerkwÃ¼rdiger Test, aber aufschlussreich.


----------



## mr.mütze (16. Juni 2008)

geil also so haben die coust am meisten geklebt oder?


----------



## mr.mütze (16. Juni 2008)

mal kurz ne frage zwischen durch gibt es unterschiede von der geo her beim monty ti und dem try all rage? danke

gruß marcel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Juni 2008)

Coust=gut.


----------



## priossus (16. Juni 2008)

hi,

wo bekommt man die grünnen bremsbeläge??

die sind ja der hammer ^^


----------



## mr.mütze (16. Juni 2008)

beim jan( www.trialmarkt.de ) .sind doch die gleichen oder? nur das die im film in den cnc teilen sind und beim jan in plastic.


----------



## priossus (16. Juni 2008)

uiiii 39 euro kosten die und die ersatz beläge 14. das passt ja mal garnet zusammen naja da ist mir mein bitumen billiger

fahre hinten und vorn die echo rot die kosten nur 20 euro


----------



## mr.mütze (16. Juni 2008)

die coust kosten 25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (16. Juni 2008)

ich würd die cousts vom jan nicht auf ner echo felge fahren, bremst total kacke....  wieder ca 30 euronen  in sand gesetzt 

Für Tryall Felgen würd ich Try-all brakepads rot empfehlen , sehr laut und optimale bremskraft.


----------



## HeavyMetal (16. Juni 2008)

cousts scheinen wirklich auf fast allen felgen die nase weit vorn zu haben!


----------



## Sherco (16. Juni 2008)

Die Cousts vom Jan sind die "Heatsink-Cousts"

Die vom Michl sollen anders sein?

Zumindest kann ich bestätigen,das die echt kacke bremsen.


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juni 2008)

coust vom steve direkt bezogen. einfach nur geil. und diese wort verschleiss hab ich direkt streichen können.
felix fährt schon ewigkeiten mit nur noch 2mm belag oder so...

rote tryall auf tryall felge waren an der hs, leise und gut. aber ich hatte noch nie ne laute bremse, wenn denn war irgentwas nicht ganz in ordnung


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Juni 2008)

Genauso, kann man sich auch Ã¼ber den Jan bestellen.
Dauert allerdings eine Weile.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Juni 2008)

Also falls das einem zu umstÃ¤ndlich ist mit Pfund&Co, dann kann man einwandfrei Ã¼ber den Jan bestellen, er bezieht die dann vom Steve. 

Meine sind gerade eben Ã¼brigens angekommen 
Fehlen jetzt nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten und dann steht das Setup...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (21. Juni 2008)

Hat wer den rahmenschutz von toxsin
(http://biketrial-germany.de/shop/index.html  Toxsin,Seite 2 in der Mitte)

Hällt der auch schläge ab oder nur kratzer?


----------



## dane08 (21. Juni 2008)

wenn der kunsstoff darin so dick ist wie n regenrinnen-rohr dann hällt das auch schläge  gut ab , kommt natürlich drauf an wie derbe man draufknallt aber bei mir funtionierts mit nem regenrinnen-rohr wunderbar


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. Juni 2008)

Schonmal einer bei www.aspirevelotech.com Bestellt?
Was für Kosten kommen beim Zoll auf mich zu, hatte gelesen wäre so im Schnitt 40% drauf,stimmts?


----------



## curry4king (22. Juni 2008)

Sherco schrieb:


> Hat wer den rahmenschutz von toxsin
> (http://biketrial-germany.de/shop/index.html  Toxsin,Seite 2 in der Mitte)
> 
> Hällt der auch schläge ab oder nur kratzer?



ich hab den drunter das is nur nen schaumstoff krams
rest kannste dir denken


----------



## bike 20 (22. Juni 2008)

ich hab den Toxin Rahmenschutz drann muss sagen der ist nicht schlecht. In manchen situationen hat er mir schon den ein oder anderen kratzer vom leib gehalten


----------



## Raimund-Aut (22. Juni 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Schonmal einer bei www.aspirevelotech.com Bestellt?
> Was für Kosten kommen beim Zoll auf mich zu, hatte gelesen wäre so im Schnitt 40% drauf,stimmts?



1.: Aspire Velotech ist heilig. 
2.: Kein Cent Zoll wird auf dich zukommen (Die kennen Trick 17).
3.: Sie versenden weltweit gratis. 
4.: Aspire Velotech ist heilig.


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juni 2008)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> 1.: Aspire Velotech ist heilig.
> 2.: Kein Cent Zoll wird auf dich zukommen (Die kennen Trick 17).
> 3.: Sie versenden weltweit gratis.
> 4.: Aspire Velotech ist heilig.



in punkto 1 und 4 kann ich dir zu stimmen.
versandfrei ab 150 dollar. und mit dem zoll müsste man vorher inteligenterweise mal ne mail schicken
ich hab 19,80 zoll geahlt für meine chris king classic.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (22. Juni 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> in punkto 1 und 4 kann ich dir zu stimmen.
> versandfrei ab 150 dollar. und mit dem zoll müsste man vorher inteligenterweise mal ne mail schicken
> ich hab 19,80 zoll geahlt für meine chris king classic.



Bei allen Bestellungen von uns hier in Österreich war es bis jetzt so, dass die Jungs von Aspire das mit dem Zoll einfach geregelt haben, ohne vorhergehendes Email. Naja, einfach mal hinschreiben schadet sicher nicht. 

Vielleicht ist das deutsche Zollsystem auch nicht so wunderbar leicht auszutricksen, wie das österreichische.


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Juni 2008)

Man selbst oder aspire kann bzgl. Zoll GAR NIX machen! Aspire klebt zwar ne Rechnung mit niedrigem Wert aufs Paket drauf (damit die Flitzpiepen beim Zoll denken: ah ok das kostet nur $100, also fällt es unter den Freibetrag und muss nich verzollt werden), aber das garantiert für nix! Denn die Leute beim Zoll machen immer mal wieder Stichproben, was heißt, dass man das Paket dann beim Zoll abholen darf und es erst mitnehmen darf, wenn man die Originalrechnung vorzeigt - SAMT Zahlungsnachweis! Und letzteres ist ein Problem, denn auf der Kreditkartenabrechnung o.ä. steht dann nicht $100 sondern der "echte" Betrag! Heißt also, man muss nachzahlen. So lief es leider bei mir: hab gute 70 Euro nachzahlen müssen. Aber gegenüber D hab ich immer noch einige hundert Euro gespart...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. Juni 2008)

Jo alles klar. So schauts nämlich aus selbst mit Zoll ist es erheblich Billiger als hier. Dann werd ich da demnächst mal was Ordern,danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (22. Juni 2008)

chris, ich hab mein packe daheim an der tür bezahlt. und ich glaube meine rechnung hatte 115$

allerdings stellte das auch ein großes problem dar denn wir hatten kein 20euro bar im haus sodass der nacbar aushelfen musste. so ein stress ich wollte einfach nur dieses edelstück auspacken...


----------



## mr.mütze (23. Juni 2008)

was zahlt man den nun für so ne king nabe ?


----------



## Eisbein (23. Juni 2008)

330$ /zurzeit 212,80 â¬


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Juni 2008)

Wie lange kann man ungefähr für denn Versand Kalkulieren?


----------



## Thiemsche (24. Juni 2008)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich gleich werbal aus'm Forum geschmissen werden stelle ich mal die Frage: "Wie bohrt man Felgen eigentlich an?"
Kann man jede Felge anbohren? (Hab ne Billige No-Name Felge ohne Löcher)
Was muss man beachten? (Position der Löcher, Max. Größe der Löcher, Bohrerart, Grat entfernen)
Bin Tierpfleger. Habt also Nachsicht mit meiner Handwerklichen Unwissenheit.


----------



## NOS-Trial (24. Juni 2008)

Thiemsche schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich gleich werbal aus'm Forum geschmissen werden stelle ich mal die Frage: "Wie bohrt man Felgen eigentlich an?"
> Kann man jede Felge anbohren? (Hab ne Billige No-Name Felge ohne Löcher)
> Was muss man beachten? (Position der Löcher, Max. Größe der Löcher, Bohrerart, Grat entfernen)
> Bin Tierpfleger. Habt also Nachsicht mit meiner Handwerklichen Unwissenheit.



Bild von der Felge machen und reinstellen...

dürfte aber ziemlich sicher gehen (genaueres kann man aber erst mit Bild sagen..)
am besten noch die breite der Felge und die Speichenlochzahl nennen


----------



## Eisbein (24. Juni 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Wie lange kann man ungefähr für denn Versand Kalkulieren?



ohgot ich glaube 10-14 werktage. also 2-3wochen. meine erfahrung. aber meine nabe hat auch ne gute woche in frankfurt beim zollgelegen, laut track and trace.


----------



## Sherco (29. Juni 2008)

Hi mal eine Technik frage:

Ich stehe beispielsweise auf einem Schrägen stein(VR oben,HR unten),der um 35° ansteigt,wie komme ich am besten auf das HR?
Bisher habe ich das folgendermaßen beobachtet:
Arme,beine anwinkeln,springen und dabei das rad nach vorne durchschieben.
Meine Frage jetzt:Treten oder nicht? In vielen situationen kann ich mir das treten als nicht grade hilfreich vorstellen.
Beispielvideo:http://photobysergio.fr/video-vincent-koxxdays-08.html      bei 2:10


2.Frage: Ich stehe beispielsweise an/auf einem abgerundetten stein.Treten ist unmöglich,wie komme ich auf das HR?Die Technik sieht exakt gleich aus,allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen wie man in so einer situation treten soll.

Beispiel: im gleichen video bei 2:21 oder 3:51 oder 6:3

Wäre Sehr dankbar,wenn ich einige tips sammeln kann.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. Juni 2008)

Sherco schrieb:


> Hi mal eine Technik frage:
> 
> Ich stehe beispielsweise auf einem Schrägen stein(VR oben,HR unten),der um 35° ansteigt,wie komme ich am besten auf das HR?
> Bisher habe ich das folgendermaßen beobachtet:
> ...




Zur Frage 1: Niemals so reintreten wie du es beim Backhop z.B. machst, weil wenn der Stein doch mal glatt sein sollte trittst du durch. Wenn das VR höher ist kann man sich ja meistens einhängen vorausgesetzt beide Räder sind auf dem Stein . Man drückt quasi das VR in die obere Kante der Schräge macht die Bremsen auf und nutzt den Bounc der durch das drücken entsteht um aufs Hinterrad zu kommen. Wenn das HR auf dem Boden steht und das VR auf dem Stein kann man ein wenig reintreten aber man muss wie du schon sagst das Rad unter sich durchschieben. 

Zur 2 Frage : Stehst du auf einem runden Stein musst du klemmen und durch das flexen des VR und HR die Kraft rausholen um aufs Hinterrad zu kommen. Das machst du in dem du mit dem Körper einfederst, die Bremsen auf machst und den Lenker nach vorne schiebst dann kommt das HR auch mit nach vorne.

Bin zwar nicht so der Technikerklärmeister aber ich hoffe es hilft dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (29. Juni 2008)

super hat mir sehr geholfen :> danke


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Juli 2008)

Ich habe vor hinten 18 Zahn zu fahren und vorne 22 Zahn.
Macht es viel aus ob die Kurbel nun 170mm oder 175mm lange Arme besitzt?


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juli 2008)

martin zerbrech dir nicht den kopf über unwichtige dinge. der mensch ist ein gewöhnungs tier!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (2. Juli 2008)

moin leude, meine hinterrad bremse bremst nur nach vorne gut (sehr gut) aber nach hinten  irgendwie nich so doll, es reicht zwar  aber ich wünsche mir etwas mehr bremspower  vorallem wenn ich an stufen hänge oder kanten nicht ganz raufspringe, kennt jemand ein paar tips (bremsen einstellung etc.) achja felge ist sehr hart angeflexxt und nur minimal bitumiert (man siehts kaum)  hoffe mir kann jemand helfen  bremsbeläge sind auch angerauht


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. Juli 2008)

eine Flanke im Uhrzeiger-Sinn Flexen -> andere Flanke gegen den Uhrzeiger-Sinn...

oder wenn du viel geld hast  beide Flanken in beide Richtungen...


----------



## Eisbein (2. Juli 2008)

Vbrakes fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (2. Juli 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> eine Flanke im Uhrzeiger-Sinn Flexen -> andere Flanke gegen den Uhrzeiger-Sinn...
> 
> oder wenn du viel geld hast  beide Flanken in beide Richtungen...



ich hab beim flexen immer hoch und runter gezogen , falls du das so meinst


----------



## Trialstriker (2. Juli 2008)

ah du sagst du hast auf einer seite immer beide richtungen angegeben 
oder bist, noch schlimmer über eine stelle in beide richtungen gegangen
besser is aber wenn du anflext und wenn du absetzt dann wieder mit bewegung in der selben richtung wieder aufsetzten damit du auch immer einen grad in einer richtung aufstellt

dies dann so machen das einmal der grad in fahrtrichtung gezogen is und auf der anderen felgenflanke entgegen der fahrtrichtung

naja ich hoffe es hat etwas geholfen wenn nicht dann vergesst es einfach
_-*dann war ich niemals hier*-_


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juli 2008)

Da mein Vorbau jetzt nichtmehr so mit dem Rad verbunden ist wie es sein sollte, stellt sich malweider die Frage der MaÃe.

Vorbau soll ein Procraft OS werden, und mÃ¶glichst Allround fahrbar sein in Bezug auf die Techniken. Gut, dass ,man hier die MaÃe wÃ¤hlen kann.

Hauptaugenmerk:
Treter, Sidehop, Manual

Rad:
1080 Radstand,+30 Lager, 380mm Kettenstreben.


Danke fÃ¼r Tips.


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juli 2008)

120*17 und 2 spacer drunter!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juli 2008)

Dank' dir!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juli 2008)

Ich war gerade bei meinem lokalen MTB-HÃ¤ndler.
Er hat diesen Vorbau nicht in 120mm sondern nur in 100mm, kÃ¶nnte aber bestellen.

Habe den 100er jetzt mal mitgenommen (sprich 100mm, 17Â°, OS), am Wochenende wird sich zeigen, wie er sich macht

Martin


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juli 2008)

was bezahlst dafür im laden? 100 ist viel zu kurz, imo.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juli 2008)

26,- und paar Zerquetschte.
Ist schon recht gÃ¼nstig fÃ¼r so ein chickes stabiles Ding




Naja mal sehen, wie krass sich das bemerkbar macht mit de 2 cm


----------



## luckygambler (3. Juli 2008)

du warst doch so glücklich mit nem kurzen rahmen nach dem pitbull, und jetzt willste nen langen vorbau dran?
wie gross bist du eigendlich nochmal?
gruss


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juli 2008)

Bei mir wollten es einfach nicht mehr als 1.80m werden...
Mit dem Vorbau ist ja nur so eine Sache, bei der man immer mal wieder ein wenig experimentieren kann. Ein langer Rahmen wird mir NIEMEHR unterkommen.

Allerdings kenne ich Leute, die dass anfangs auch dachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (3. Juli 2008)

dinge sollen geschehen, unglaublich!


----------



## mr.mütze (3. Juli 2008)

ich bin mit 1,75 auch nicht sehr groß.


----------



## luckygambler (4. Juli 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ein langer Rahmen wird mir NIEMEHR unterkommen.



ich bekomme auch bald ein kurzes rad!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Juli 2008)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mir Sun rimes Ditch Witch hinten am Trialrad?


----------



## mr.mütze (5. Juli 2008)

sorry wenn ich hier so dazwischen gehe gibst es nachteile beim try all rage.weil bevor ich 75 euro fürn nen lenker aus gebe wollte ich wissen ob der hält und was taugt.

danke

gruß marcel


----------



## isah (5. Juli 2008)

reisst gelegentlich, fährt sich aber sehr, sehr (, sehr) gut.


----------



## Sherco (5. Juli 2008)

alternative wäre der monty lenker.

Habe auch den Rage,kann das obengeschriebene bestätigen.

Fährt sich extrem gut.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Juli 2008)

Noch ein anderer Zwischenfunker:

Taugt die Surley 1x1 Nabe fÃ¼r die Montage eines Freilaufes, wie z.B. Monty, im Trialeinsatz?

Martin


----------



## luckygambler (8. Juli 2008)

da ich es schon eine woche ohne bike aushalten musste, ist mir der kragen geplatzt und ich hab mir duro e´s kot m2 bike ausgeliehen! bin gestenr schon ne runde gefahren und bin total begeistert. vorhe rbin ich das pitbull 05 in long mit cs 375  wb 1095  bb5+  mit niedrigem vorbau gefahren. das kot m2 ist nun cs 385 wb1100 bb30+ ich schätze mal dank der längeren kettenstreben und des höheren tretlagers fühlt es sich trotz seiner länge grandios an! es ist super wendig. 
das höhere tretlager gefällt mir gleich sehr gut. alles scheint damit bissel besser zu gehen. jedoch habe ich noch keine wirklichen bunnyhops gemacht. 
dass das höhere tretlager das seitliche gleichgewicht erschweren soll, spüre ich nicht. genauso wenig merke ich auf dem hr einen nachteil der längeren kettenstreben. ein etwas höherer vorbau tut mir auch gut. 
alle sin allem finde ich die moderne geometrie fürs erste sehr gut!

vorne hat mein kumpel einen schwalbe table top drauf (so eine bestimmte zusammensetzung) 
der bounced sowas von geil! werde ich an meinem zukünftigen bike auf jeden fall mal ausgiebiger testen!

so das wars
cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (10. Juli 2008)

muss ich schwer bei ner 203er scheibe und bb5 an ner echo pure disc fork mit brechen der gabel rechnen?


----------



## mr.mütze (10. Juli 2008)

nö eigentlich nicht oder


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Juli 2008)

Fahre schon ewig mit einer 203 rum.


----------



## luckygambler (10. Juli 2008)

alles klar! danke


----------



## Icke84 (14. Juli 2008)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit diesen adaptern gemacht?

http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/43

halten die? sind ja doch etwas günstiger als die heatsink adapter


----------



## freak91 (14. Juli 2008)

Icke84 schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrungen mit diesen adaptern gemacht?
> 
> http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/43
> 
> halten die? sind ja doch etwas günstiger als die heatsink adapter



Nabend,

Also meine waren ziehmlich verbogen als ich sie abgemacht habe, hab die glaub 3-4 monate gefahren (fahre jetzt hs33).

Kann aba auch an dem billig breakboster liegen, der war nich gerade stabiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian G (14. Juli 2008)

Icke84 schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrungen mit diesen adaptern gemacht?
> 
> http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/43
> 
> halten die? sind ja doch etwas günstiger als die heatsink adapter



Also ich würde von den Monty Adaptern abraten. Die sind bei mir schon 2 mal abgebrochen trotz booster. Und es ist eine ziemliche arbeit die abgebrochenen Stücken aus den Rahmen zu holen.


----------



## Eisbein (14. Juli 2008)

Icke84 schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrungen mit diesen adaptern gemacht?
> 
> http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/43
> 
> halten die? sind ja doch etwas günstiger als die heatsink adapter




schon soweit alles geklährt, aber trotzdem: http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2165473247/sizes/l/ das sind folgen solcher adapter


----------



## siggi19 (14. Juli 2008)

kurzer zwischenfunk, 

hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem tryall replica?
da ich grade anfange wollt ich nur mal dumm fragen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Juli 2008)

Ja, nach einem halben Jahr hatte ich plÃ¶tzlich zwei.


----------



## isah (14. Juli 2008)

Und das für den Preis von einem, ist doch super.


----------



## Eisbein (14. Juli 2008)

zuzüglich des schmerzengeldes was du von tryall für deine kaputten handgelenke bekommst, ist das ein angebot was ich nicht ablehnen würde.


----------



## duro e (15. Juli 2008)

hehe


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (15. Juli 2008)

achja, ich wollts ma gesagt haben die heatsink coustelliers sind ********, auf jeder felge getestet, bremkraft is ohne bitumen und mit einfach nur müll ,im regen isses ok.


----------



## locdog (15. Juli 2008)

zu den coust kann ich nur eins sagen, die haben ein eigenleben. manchmal bresmen die kacke aber zur 90% zieht wie ne bombe. einfach die coust bissel streichen bissel neu einstellen dann auf einmall hat man nen anker. anders kann ich das nicht erklaren !


----------



## bike 20 (16. Juli 2008)

Mal nur mal so. Was haltet ihr von Meta?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (16. Juli 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Mal nur mal so. Was haltet ihr von Meta?



fährt hier keiner glaube ich


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Juli 2008)

Ich brauche eine Empfehlung fÃ¼r ein paar neue Plattformpedale.


----------



## Levelboss (16. Juli 2008)

http://search.ebay.de/trial-magnesium_W0QQfrppZ50QQfsopZ1QQmaxrecordsreturnedZ300


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juli 2008)

alternativ auch hier


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (17. Juli 2008)

könnte mir mal wer die email adresse von michel coustellier geben ? wäre sehr nett.


----------



## Thiemsche (17. Juli 2008)

Hab die Meta Kurbeln vom Jan seit zwei Monaten an meinem Bike und kann mich in keinster Weise beschweren. Zum Rest kann ich keider auch nix sagen.


----------



## Schevron (17. Juli 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> alternativ auch hier


 



hat da schon mal jemand bestellt? der preis ist ja hammer


----------



## Eisbein (17. Juli 2008)

wenn geld da ist werde ich dort ordern. kann sich aber noch hinziehen.


----------



## mr.mütze (17. Juli 2008)

sind was wirklich magnesium teile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialisgeil (17. Juli 2008)

Bestellt jemand auch sofort? Wär toll wenn man ne Sammelbestellung machen könnte! Ich würd n schwarzes Paar mitbestellen...


----------



## mr.mütze (18. Juli 2008)

sind die 20 zoll gabeln von monty oder zb echo gleich von der einbau höhe? oder gibst da noch mehr unterschiede zwischen den 20er gabeln?

gruß marcel


----------



## Katze (18. Juli 2008)

Darum habe ich keinen Sattel!


----------



## isah (18. Juli 2008)

Verblüffend, ein Welt Artikel bei dem der Artikel nicht Wort-für-Wort auf ne Bilderlose Galerie aufgeteilt wird.


----------



## duro e (19. Juli 2008)

kleine frage , hat jemand erfahrung mit dem conti rubber queen 2,4?


----------



## florianwagner (19. Juli 2008)

duro e schrieb:


> kleine frage , hat jemand erfahrung mit dem conti rubber queen 2,4?



ja, saustarker reifen. mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. der ist einfach top, in jeder beziehung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (19. Juli 2008)

kann ich bisher nur zustimmen.

Habe bei der ersten fahrt einen Platten gehabt und schon schlimmes befürchtet... habe dann einen dickeren Schlauch verbaut, seither ist Ruhe.

Vom Gewicht ist der Reifen mit etwas über 800g absolut unschlagbar.

grippen tut er auch gut.


----------



## Icke84 (19. Juli 2008)

Hi,

wie siehts denn mit der breite aus? is der etwas schmaler als der big betty?
ich hab jetzt nen michelin HOT hinten drin und mehr passt von der breite gerade so in mein echo pure 08.


----------



## dane08 (19. Juli 2008)

ich möchte hier mal den service von felix krahnstöver( monty-bikes.de) loben
meine ti gabel war letzen freitag gebrochen , dienstag hab ich sie eingeschickt
und heute kam eine neue bei mir an (ohne zuzahlung alles über garantie)


----------



## DirtMTB (19. Juli 2008)

Könnte jemand die "wirkliche" Breite der Conti Rubber Queen messen?

Laut ETRTO 60-559 müsste der Reifen nicht breiter sein als der Fat Albert (60-559) aber dennoch breiter als der Minion 2,5 (55-559).

Der Minion ist schon recht nah an meinen Echo Pure Rahmen, beim Fat Albert, den ich eben spasses halber mal kurz eingebaut habe, würde es sogar besser passen als mit dem Minion...

Wäre ja nen Traum wenn die Rubber Queen passen würde...

Gruß Jan


----------



## florianwagner (19. Juli 2008)

65mm auf ner try all felge


----------



## trialisgeil (19. Juli 2008)

ALSO wir bestellen am Montag die Wellgo Magnesium! Wenn jemand mitbestellen will, einfach PM


----------



## Icke84 (19. Juli 2008)

DirtMTB schrieb:


> Könnte jemand die "wirkliche" Breite der Conti Rubber Queen messen?
> 
> Laut ETRTO 60-559 müsste der Reifen nicht breiter sein als der Fat Albert (60-559) aber dennoch breiter als der Minion 2,5 (55-559).
> 
> ...



ich hab die mir vorhin bestellt. kann dir dann sagen ob es passt.
aber wenns wirklich 65mm sind dann muss ich wohl die äußeren nobben etwas trimmen.

wie wird das am leichtesten gehn? mitn cuttermesser?


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (19. Juli 2008)

dane08 schrieb:


> ich möchte hier mal den service von felix krahnstöver( monty-bikes.de) loben
> meine ti gabel war letzen freitag gebrochen , dienstag hab ich sie eingeschickt
> und heute kam eine neue bei mir an (ohne zuzahlung alles über garantie)



so kennt man ihn


----------



## DirtMTB (19. Juli 2008)

@Icke84
Ja mega Aktion, mach mal bitte würde mich interessieren ob es passt.

Ich würde mit nem Cutter Messer die Nobben trimmen oder falls vorhanden mit nem Dremel...

Gruß Jan


----------



## duro e (19. Juli 2008)

danke der beratung für den rubber queen . aber was sollte ich vorne für nen mabtel fahren . im moment fahre ich den table top der is ja schon pervers geil aber gibts was noch besseres . vielleicht leichteres was genau so bounced?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtMTB (19. Juli 2008)

ich hab derzeit den Mountain King drauf. 
Mega Fluppen mit nur 460 gramm in 2,2".. bounct zwar nicht so aber passt.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Juli 2008)

Ich kann vorne jedem nur den Conti Gravity 2.35 empfehlen.


----------



## Eisbein (19. Juli 2008)

Maxxis Minion DH F/highroller singleply 42a 2,35"


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Juli 2008)

Maxxis singleply sind Papierreifen, hatte ich keinen SpaÃ mit, obwohl ich derzeit nicht viel mit dem Vorderrad gearbeitet habe.

Gravity und Ruhe war's.

Nico, bei dir scheint mein Minion ja noch gut mitzuspielen?


----------



## duro e (19. Juli 2008)

hmm maxxis find ich nich so super , wiegen einfach für meine verhältnisse zu viel und die bouncen auch nich so hamma . also denke ich mal werde ich bei meinem table top falt bleiben . der bounced ja wie sau und wiegt auch super wenig.


----------



## Eisbein (20. Juli 2008)

@ martin, ja hab mich auch gewundert als mal den Minion single ply 60a von marcus in der hand hatte. der ist auch so dünn an der seite, anscheind haben die mal was geändert denn der, den ich von dir bekommen habe, fühlt sich wesentlich stabiler und dicker an.  

Naja meiner ist schon ziemlich runter aber der gript warscheinlich noch wenn der ne glatze hat, das gummi ist sehr fein.

@duro e   Ich weis nicht was du mit deinem VR so machst aber ich brauche vorne nur grip und bissl dämpfung.


----------



## duro e (20. Juli 2008)

ich fahre alt mit dem reifen . aber ich hab es halt gerne wenn er leicht rollt , mega viel bounced und griß hat . außer auf sand da is der table top nich so wirklich gut . da ruscht der wie sau . aber ich fahre sowieso mehr city anstatt was anderes .


----------



## duro e (21. Juli 2008)

so wieder mal ne frage , hat jemand erfahrungen mit der neon 26er disc gabel??


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Juli 2008)

Man munkelt das Neon der letzte Driss ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (22. Juli 2008)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> Bestellt jemand auch sofort? Wär toll wenn man ne Sammelbestellung machen könnte! Ich würd n schwarzes Paar mitbestellen...


 

Also ich würde auch mitbestellen. Allerdings hab ich schon mal bei dem angefragt wie hoch die versandkosten wären, würde man mehr als ein paar bestellen. Hab schon 2 mal gefragt, kam bisher noch keine antwort.

aber bei dem preis würd ich sicherlich 1-2 paar nehmen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Juli 2008)

Einfach ein SchmuckstÃ¼ck die Surly1x1 mit Doppelgewinde, an Simpelheit und PrÃ¤zision fÃ¼r mich das beste. Eines der Teile am Rad, auf die man stolz sein kann.


----------



## duro e (22. Juli 2008)

jo dann werde ich mir nicht die neon holen . dann versuch ich ma einen zu finden der ne gabel mit disc aufnahme hat und sie gegen meine koxx forxx mit 4 punkt tauscht.


----------



## mr.mütze (22. Juli 2008)

moin an alle die monty 221 fahren. kann man dort ne normale 20 zoll gabel fahren zb von echo oder bauen die zu tief?

 gruß marcel


----------



## mr.mütze (23. Juli 2008)

könnte ich auch die einbauen?

http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/82


----------



## MisterLimelight (23. Juli 2008)

Du kannst da auch ne 26"-Gabel reinbauen, so lange der Schafft lang genug ist. Die Frage beantwortest Du Dir am Besten mit nem Zollstock und einer E-Mail an den Monty/Echo/...-Händler Deines Vertrauens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (23. Juli 2008)

ah ja danke dir sehr hilfs reich. hätte ja sein könne das das jemand weis. dumm von mir hier zu fragen.


----------



## insane (23. Juli 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> moin an alle die monty 221 fahren. kann man dort ne normale 20 zoll gabel fahren zb von echo oder bauen die zu tief?
> 
> gruß marcel



ich bin in meinem monty 221 pr eine echo lite gabel gefahren. ich fand das ok. nicht zu tief oder zu hoch


----------



## mr.mütze (23. Juli 2008)

insane schrieb:


> ich bin in meinem monty 221 pr eine echo lite gabel gefahren. ich fand das ok. nicht zu tief oder zu hoch




danke


----------



## Schevron (23. Juli 2008)

ich hab in einem die Koxx drin. geht super


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Juli 2008)

Fahre jetzt schon ein paar Wochen Vorne Hope Floating Scheibe 160 bei ca. 87 gramm. Ist unauf fällig das Teil, weder Knacken noch Schleifen. Zum Betrieb in einer Mono Trial muss man je doch die Beläge etwas bearbeiten, sonst passen diese nicht an denn Nieten vorbei.

Hat einer mal Erfahrungswerte zu einer Leichtkraft Scheibe/Ashima?


----------



## ringo667 (23. Juli 2008)

Hier wird Sie unter die Lupe genommen:

http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2008/05/26/testbericht-ashima-ultralight


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Juli 2008)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Hier wird Sie unter die Lupe genommen:
> 
> http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2008/05/26/testbericht-ashima-ultralight



Danke, kenn ich bereits. Häng da auch viel rum. Denke kann man aber eher nicht vergleichen, weil Trial ist ja mehr "Auf und Zu" bzw. Standfestigkeit würde mich noch Interessieren.


----------



## NOS-Trial (23. Juli 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Hat einer mal Erfahrungswerte zu einer Leichtkraft Scheibe/Ashima?



perfekt!!!

sehr leicht, leicht gerade biegbar und nicht allzu teuer

Bremsleistung ist wie von einer Hope zu erwarten.... Wurfanker


----------



## Icke84 (24. Juli 2008)

hey DirtMTB

hab heute den Conti Rubber Queen angebaut und der passt super.

endlich wieder platz, da schleift nix. also der michelin HOT is das um einiges breiter.
auf meiner 47mm tryall isser auch nur ca.57mm breit.

wie er sich fährt und ob er hält berichte ich nachm wochenende.


----------



## mr.mütze (24. Juli 2008)

welche kombo fahrt ihr wenn ihr ne hs 33 am VR habt von den beläge her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtMTB (25. Juli 2008)

Hey Icke84

geile Nummer da bekomme ich glatt Kauflust

Ich warte noch nen bischen und dann wird der Fluppen wohl gekauft

Baut ein Reifen auf einer schmaleren Felge eigendlich breiter oder schmaler?

Hab ne Alex DX32, müsste ja eingentlich schmaler bauen oder?


----------



## Trialar (25. Juli 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Jo alles klar. So schauts nämlich aus selbst mit Zoll ist es erheblich Billiger als hier. Dann werd ich da demnächst mal was Ordern,danke



Sorry dass ich das Thema nochmal aufgreife, aber hab grad Rahmen aus Peru bestellt und jetzt soll ich beim Zoll noch 19% Mehrwertssteuer + Zoll zahlen. Muss man die MWST auf jeden Fall zahlen oder wie sieht das aus? 
Kenn mich da überhaupt nicht aus. Danke


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Juli 2008)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Versanddauer bei Tartybikes?
Speziell grÃ¶Ãere Dinge wie Rahmen wÃ¤ren interessant.

GroÃes Lob jetzt schonmal fÃ¼r den Laden, da Paypal die WÃ¤hrungen zu extrem komischen Kursen umrechnet, die eigentlich nicht stimmen, war am Ende etwas zu wenig Geld da als ich fÃ¼r die Bestellung brauchte.
Einmal kurz angerufen und ein wenig diskutiert, da bot der Mensch von selbst einen ensprechenden Rabatt an...Top!

Martin


----------



## trialisgeil (25. Juli 2008)

Kanns dir bald sagen wie lang das etwas größere Paket braucht! Warte grad selber...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Juli 2008)

Seit wann? Meins ging heute auf die Reise


----------



## trialisgeil (26. Juli 2008)

Oh, achso ich dachte du hast erst vor dort zu bestellen...
Naja meins wird wohl erst Montag die große Reise antreten! Dann wirst wohl du mir deine Erfahrung mitteilen müssen!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Juli 2008)

Trialar schrieb:


> Sorry dass ich das Thema nochmal aufgreife, aber hab grad Rahmen aus Peru bestellt und jetzt soll ich beim Zoll noch 19% Mehrwertssteuer + Zoll zahlen. Muss man die MWST auf jeden Fall zahlen oder wie sieht das aus?
> Kenn mich da überhaupt nicht aus. Danke



also die MWST +19 musst Du zahlen, dann komm noch Zoll Gebühr (Rahmen etwa 14,7%) <--- Porto wird Dir in denn meisten Fällen mit angerechnet !
Ist also nicht ganz Billig so große Teile aus nicht EU Ländern zuordern


----------



## luckygambler (26. Juli 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> dann komm noch Zoll Gebühr (Rahmen etwa 14,7%)



ich schätze das ist etwas zuviel
allerdings könnte das auch stimmen.
kannst du auf der seite vom zoll nachschauen.
dauert aber paar minuten bis du dich zurechtfindest


----------



## soma (26. Juli 2008)

Guckst du HIER ->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luckygambler (26. Juli 2008)

soma schrieb:


> Guckst du HIER ->



peru ist aber nicht usa

guckst du hier
http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_custom...untry=----------&YesNo=1&Indent=5&Action=1#OK


----------



## soma (26. Juli 2008)

Und jetzt? Wähle ich dort Peru aus, sind's trotzdem 4.70% Zollsatz. Also ist das doch identisch mit dem Satz von den USA, oder??

Außerdem geht es ja in erster Linie um ein korrektes Rechenbeispiel.

Dennoch möchte ich mal anmerken, dass die von dir verlinkte Seite einen echt guten Überblick liefert. Danke für den Link.


----------



## luckygambler (28. Juli 2008)

jo mag sein mit den 4,7% war nur zu faul um nachzushauen ;-)
interessant was man dort alles auswählen kann, sogar die farbe!
ob es wohl ein land gibt in dem eine bestimmte farbe nen anderen zollsatz liefert?


----------



## bike 20 (28. Juli 2008)

Gibt es etwas zu dem  BT RAVen 8.0 VERTICAL 2008 zu sagen. Nachteile Vorteile. Kennt jemand internetseiten wo es noch den alten RAVen gibt?


----------



## soma (28. Juli 2008)

luckygambler schrieb:


> jo mag sein mit den 4,7% war nur zu faul um nachzushauen ;-)
> interessant was man dort alles auswählen kann, sogar die farbe!
> ob es wohl ein land gibt in dem eine bestimmte farbe nen anderen zollsatz liefert?



Du alter Phlegmatiker


----------



## luckygambler (28. Juli 2008)

soma schrieb:


> Du alter Phlegmatiker




und schon wieder ein neues wort gelernt!

ne aber mal im ersnst. 
technisch gesehen sollte ein und dassselbe bauteil unabhängig von der farbe seinen zollsatz haben.
falls wer solch eine ausnahme findet liesse sich das bestimmt gut bei "genial daneben" einsenden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. Juli 2008)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> Oh, achso ich dachte du hast erst vor dort zu bestellen...
> Naja meins wird wohl erst Montag die groÃe Reise antreten! Dann wirst wohl du mir deine Erfahrung mitteilen mÃ¼ssen!



4 Werktage 

Top.


----------



## trialisgeil (31. Juli 2008)

2 Werktage! Des nenn ich mal Rekordtempo!
Naja eig. warns 3, weils noch einen Tag blöd beim DPD Depot rumlag und wegen "unleserlicher Adresse" (obwohls dick und fett, gut leserlich draufstand) net ausgeliefert werden konnte!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. Juli 2008)

Nojoa, dann war DHL bei mir lahmarschig


----------



## Monty98 (8. August 2008)

Hallo,

Habe 2 Fragen an euch.

1.:
ich bin seit Ã¼ber 4 Jahren ENO-Fahrer, totzdem flattert bei mir erst bald der 3. ENO ins Haus. Dementsprechend bin ich im Punkto ENO-Wartung bissl eingerostet. Was sind denn eure Rituale bei jungfrÃ¤ulichen ENOs? Woran ich mich erinnere, was sich gut bewÃ¤hrt hat, ist ein TrÃ¶pfchen Locktite auf den Lockring zu tun...das werd ich wohl weiterhin so machen. Aber wie siehts bei euch im Inneren aus? Kein Ãl? Wenig Ãl? Spezielles Ãl? Randvoll mit WD40 (wer wÃ¼rde denn sowas machen )

Bitte um Tipps.

_______________________________________________________

2.:

Mein 04er HS33 gibt langsam aber sicher den Geist auf. Jetzt werde ich wohl bald auf die neue Generation umsteigen. Frage 2.1: Habt ihr spezielle/unterschiedliche Erfahrungen mit den HS33 Hebeln von 2005 bis 2008(09?). Gibts da irgendwelche Weiterentwicklungen wÃ¤hrend den 4 Jahren?
Frage 2.2:

Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit irgendwelchen Deng-Hebel (Blades) passend zu der neuen HS33-Hebel-Generation? Lohnen sich die 30â¬? Oder lieber gleich einen langen von Magura kaufen?.

Das wars vorerst.

Danke,
the "M"


----------



## isah (8. August 2008)

Vom Icke hab ich die Tage 'n 04 Hebel bekommen und den aktuellen damit ersetzt. Lohnt sich imo auf jeden Fall nach alten zu suchen, fühlen sich einfach besser an. 

Zum Eno - ich hab die immer so gefahren wie sie kamen, haben immer gehalten. Hatte auch mit dem Lock-Ring keine Probleme.


----------



## NOS-Trial (8. August 2008)

ENO

einmal am anfang aufmachen, Fett raus und sauber machen... Öl rein (glaub feinmechnik-öl) und das ganze zum Pflegen am besten 1-2mal im Jahr kurz wiederholen... Lockring fahre ich ohne Locktite...

HS33

Fahre die HS33 06´... bin sie bis vor 4Wochen mit dem normalen 2Fingerbremshebel gefahren, ist ok aber... bin einmal kurz mit nem 4 Finger Bremshebel gefahren -> ein traum, will seitdem nichts anderes mehr fahren (wobei manche Leute die langen Hebel nicht mögen) aber vllt einfach mal ausprobieren wenn einem der 2 Finger nich so gefällt.


----------



## duro e (9. August 2008)

also ich hab mir heut meine neuen echo hebel für hs33 ab 05dran gemacht . die dingr sind einfach nur ein traum.kostet aber auch ein hebel 30 leider.


----------



## mr.mütze (9. August 2008)

so wollte mal die fragen die jetzt dob rahmen haben. ob diese noch existieren oder es schon welche gibt die gebrochen sind? und wie halt die erfahrungen mit dem rahmen sind.

gruß marcel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. August 2008)

Big Betty schleift am Fortsatz des Oberrohrs, sonst nicht viel gehÃ¶rt.


----------



## JP Trialer (12. August 2008)

Was für handschuhe fahrt ihr bzw. welche könnt ihr empfehlen?

fährt jemand vllt. die Fox reflex? 
https://www.biker-boarder.de/product_info.php?products_id=5630{10003003}2233


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. August 2008)

Ritchey WCS Griffe ohne Handschuhe. Habe eine Abneigung gegen die stinkigen Dinger, vor allem im Sommer.
An sonsten hatte ich mal Fox Dirtpaw, Hebo und Monster, alle zu empfehlen wenn es sein muss.


----------



## isah (12. August 2008)

Imo sind die Fox Incline die bestens Handschuhe, sehen so aus - nur eben für Männer. Sind simpel, keine Polster, halten ewig und kosten nicht so viel. In nem amerikanischen Shop hatte ich mir mal 4 Paar als Auslaufmodell gekauft, das war über'n Jahr her und ich bin immernoch beim ersten.

martin


----------



## Eisbein (12. August 2008)

Hebo trial team, schon in der 2. generation. 

Es gilt umso dünner umso besser, klingt im ersten moment wie ein paradoxum ists aber nicht.  (meine erfahrung)


----------



## trialisgeil (12. August 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Hebo trial team, schon in der 2. generation.
> 
> Es gilt umso dünner umso besser, klingt im ersten moment wie ein paradoxum ists aber nicht.  (meine erfahrung)



Warum bitte paradox? Umso dünner desto mehr Gefühl... is doch ganz logisch!


----------



## Eisbein (12. August 2008)

ich dachte mir früher, naja dicke handschuhe schützen schon besser vor blasen und schwielen und so. Dem war aber nicht so.

Das mit dem gefühl, naja. Ich fahre 6mm dicke schaumstoff griffe und könnte auch noch mit dicken DH handschuhen fahren. das stört mich eher nicht so


----------



## ecols (13. August 2008)

ich find dünne auch besser.. momentan fahre ich die KHE.. hat jemand nen tipp? die Fox hab cih nur in nem US shop (der nicht nach D versendet) günstig gefunden..

sollten so um 12 liegen das paar..


----------



## bike 20 (13. August 2008)

Hebo!


----------



## locdog (13. August 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Hebo trial team, schon in der 2. generation.
> 
> Es gilt umso dünner umso besser, klingt im ersten moment wie ein paradoxum ists aber nicht.  (meine erfahrung)



auch seit jahren HEBO. gibt nichts besseres und halten ewig auch wen man mal mit den handballen auch beton bremst


----------



## ecols (13. August 2008)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Hebo!



wenn du mir noch sagst wie sich das (entfernt) mit meiner preisvorstellung deckt!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (13. August 2008)

kosten 30 euro und sind hier zu bekommen


----------



## duro e (14. August 2008)

hei leiute hat jemand erfahrungen mit dieser surly nabe


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. August 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Einfach ein SchmuckstÃ¼ck die Surly1x1 mit Doppelgewinde, an Simpelheit und PrÃ¤zision fÃ¼r mich das beste. Eines der Teile am Rad, auf die man stolz sein kann.


Ja, simpel und robust-nie mehr etwas anderes.
Die Modelle gleichen sich, dÃ¼rfte nicht viel anderes sein.


----------



## duro e (15. August 2008)

jo sehen echt gleich aus bis aufs dopelgewinde und dannbei mir anner nabe die 6loch aufnahme ....... bin mal gespannt. hab 50 euro bezahlt fün ganzes laufrad mit ner rhino lite felge , der surly nabe und nem acs freilauf...... die rhyno lite is u verkaufe fürn 5er pkus ersand


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. August 2008)

Ich habe auch ein Laufrad gekauft ebenfalls mit ACS und Rhyno lite Ring


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2008)

hatte jemand nun schon diese pedalen bestellt? bzw. dort in dem shop?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. August 2008)

Kann mir jemand seine Erfahrungen mit der Koxx Gabel 20" HS33 only mitteilen?

Martin


----------



## trialisgeil (20. August 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hatte jemand nun schon diese pedalen bestellt? bzw. dort in dem shop?



NEIN. Bestellungsmäßig ging nix zusammen. Hab mir inzwischen die Trialtech bei Tartybikes bestellt...


----------



## MisterLimelight (20. August 2008)

ja martin: meine hält noch, fahre aber auch sehr unregelmäßig, hab sie erst seit nem halben jahr. Ich mag an ihr, dass sie schön clean ist, weil ja keine scheibenbremsaufnahme dran ist - andere mögen das aber auch als Nachteil auslegen ;-)
Du solltest Dir auf jeden Fall sicher sein, dass Du keine Disc fahren willst.
Das Einstellen der Bremse ist ganz schön gefummel, da sie ja "hinten" angebracht ist.
635gr bei ungekürzten schafft- also eine der Leichtesten.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (20. August 2008)

bin die auch mal ne zeit lang gefahren, war eigentlich zu frieden! hab die dann verkauft da ich auf disc umgestiegen bin, danach hatte sie angeblich risse am bremssockel... keine ahnung was der herr pferrer gemacht hat, der wollte mir bestimmt nur die kohle aus den taschen ziehen ^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. August 2008)

Dank euch.


----------



## DirtMTB (20. August 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hatte jemand nun schon diese pedalen bestellt? bzw. dort in dem shop?



Jupp hab ich kürzlich für umgerechnet 30,19 bestellt und waren in ca. 
1 Woche da. Würde jederzeit wieder dort bestellen, zumal für den Preis

Gruß Jan


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. August 2008)

hab die unterre schraube meiner hs33 bremsaufnahme zum zweiten mal durch (man kanns nicht mehr festschrauben , beim ersten mal hab ich mitm gewindeschneider nach geschnitten , nu isses wieder an der zeit. Was nehm ich da am besten Helicoil? wo kann man sich das besorgen? kann ich nich auch einfach nur schraubengrösse größer reinschneiden, hoffe auf hilfreiche antworten.


----------



## trialisgeil (21. August 2008)

Der Vortei von Helicoil ist halt dass es stabiler ist als ein herkömliches Gewinde! Den Einsatz machst rein und dann hast normw. Ruhe! Is aber net ganz billig...
http://rosentaler-schrauben.at/Werkzeuge/Helicoil-RepKit/Helicoil-Reparatursatz-M5--6.html


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. August 2008)

http://www.mercateo.com/p/488BA-118124/Gewinde_Reparatur_Stz_M_5_x_0_8_Voelkel.html

Das reicht auch hab ich selber


----------



## Eisbein (21. August 2008)

geh mal in ne autowerkstatt, wenn die freundlich sind machen die das für lau. 

War jedenfalls bei mir so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. August 2008)

Gibt mir jemand bitte einen Tip fÃ¼r einen Vorbau fÃ¼r ein Lite short 07?
Muss mich mit der Materie erst auseinander setzen, keine Ahnung was man am 20" so fÃ¼r Vorbauten geotechnisch fÃ¤hrt..
WÃ¼rde gerne einen Riser fahren, sollte erwÃ¤hnt sein.

Martin


----------



## Monty98 (24. August 2008)

fahre den Team Vorbau 5mm Spacer mit dem Trialtech Riser (auf 72cm gekürzt) -> optimal


----------



## isah (24. August 2008)

hört sich _perfekt_ an.

martin


----------



## NOS-Trial (24. August 2008)

oder die MontyTI-Kombi... aber das wird dir zu teuer sein und gebraucht gibts die leider selten bzw. nie.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. August 2008)

Dank euch!
Die TI Kombi ist astrein, bin ich schon Probegefahren. Aber eben der Preis...
Ich werde mal wie von Monty98 empfohlen in Richtung Echo suchen. 
Meine jetzige Try All Kombi mit 25.4mm ist nicht sehr vertrauenswÃ¼rdig..


----------



## mr.mütze (24. August 2008)

monty ti klare empfehlung fahre ich jetzt auch so geil geht gut hab auch gerade ein schnäppchen gemacht. ich würde sie versuchen zu bekommen!!

gruß marcel


----------



## mr.mütze (24. August 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Dank euch!
> Die TI Kombi ist astrein, bin ich schon Probegefahren. Aber eben der Preis...
> Ich werde mal wie von Monty98 empfohlen in Richtung Echo suchen.
> Meine jetzige Try All Kombi mit 25.4mm ist nicht sehr vertrauenswÃ¼rdig..



ich kenne jemanden der einen ti vorbau verkauft. wende dich doch mal an heizerer2000!

gruÃ marcel


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (24. August 2008)

hallöle , bei dem koxx von mir und meinem bruder gibt es einen kleinen unterschied : bei ihm auf der verschnörkelung zum steuerrohr steht X.T.P 260 und bei mir steht X.T.P 290  mein fahrrad geht vorne auch etwas schwerer hoch als seins , sind beide genau gleich eingestellt

weiss wer was die nummern bedeuten?


----------



## NOS-Trial (24. August 2008)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> hallöle , bei dem koxx von mir und meinem bruder gibt es einen kleinen unterschied : bei ihm auf der verschnörkelung zum steuerrohr steht X.T.P 260 und bei mir steht X.T.P 290  mein fahrrad geht vorne auch etwas schwerer hoch als seins , sind beide genau gleich eingestellt
> 
> weiss wer was die nummern bedeuten?



das ist der Erdanziehungs-Wert

Gewicht des Bikes
x die Nummer
/100



(das ist die Rahmen-Nummer der XTP Serie Rahmen 1, Rahmen 2, R...)

es kann übrigens auch an minimalen kleinigkeiten liegen... zb. unterschiedlich weit gespannte Ketten (dadurch längere Kettenstreben, somit minimal schwerer zum hochziehn)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. August 2008)

Nochmal kurz zu Vorbau/Lenker..
Was haltet ihr von Ti Vorbau und Echo tough bar? Das kÃ¤me mich gÃ¼nstiger, da ich den tough bar noch habe. Allerdings weiÃ ich nicht ob sich die Biegung nach oben am 20" bewÃ¤hrt hat!?


----------



## mr.mütze (26. August 2008)

weiß jemand schon was über die trialtech naben? haltbar keit und gewicht?


----------



## kingpin18 (26. August 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> weiß jemand schon was über die trialtech naben? haltbar keit und gewicht?



www.Tartybikes.co.uk in die suche "Trialtech" eingeben da erfährst du ein paar infos.


----------



## mr.mütze (26. August 2008)

ja gut dachte aber es hat die jemand. meine speziel die vr nabe.


----------



## JP Trialer (26. August 2008)

Kurze Frage:  weiß eienr wieviel der Kamel 20" rahmen wiegt?


----------



## MisterLimelight (27. August 2008)

der rahmen ohne schutz wiegt laut spanischer seite 1.580gr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (27. August 2008)

k danke


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (27. August 2008)

des kommt auch hin...also laut den rahmen die ich gewogen hab...  <1600g


----------



## DirtMTB (28. August 2008)

sagt mal hält die Syntace Trial Gabel was aus? 
Der Gabelschaft schaut so dünn aus


----------



## ringo667 (28. August 2008)

Ich würde mal sagen die Syntace ist eine der steifsten, stabilsten und leichtesten Trialgabeln, nicht umsonst werden die vom Hoffmann so oft verbaut.

Einzig der Schaft ist für manche Rahmen zu kurz, also vor dem Kauf besser das Steuerrohr messen.


----------



## DirtMTB (28. August 2008)

Mega! Danke Dir


----------



## bike 20 (28. August 2008)

Mal ne frage. Nachdem mein schienbein gestern zum 3. mal die begegnung mit der pedale hatte wollte ich mal fragen welche schienbeinschoner zu empfehlen sind.


----------



## luckygambler (28. August 2008)

ich trag fussballschoner. bisher waren die immer gold wert!
lass dir was von nem czar-fahrer sagen ;-)


----------



## Eisbein (28. August 2008)

ich bin RB gefahren. die schützen einen großen bereich.

Fahr aber jetzt ohne. Die haben mir gefühl und lockerheit geraubt.


----------



## JP Trialer (28. August 2008)

ich fahr von jan diese fuse bzw. die trident


kommt drauf an was ich grade anhab



Unter langen hosen die Fuse und wenn ich ne shorts anziehe diese Beinlinge mit schonern drin(von trident)

bekommste alles bei jan


----------



## Maxximum (29. August 2008)

ich fahr immer tsg freeride schoner. also knie und schienbein. sind super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (7. September 2008)

Hi leute

ich brauchen nochma hilfe:

Was haltet ihr von diesen VIZ Trialschuhen?

das iss zwar die übelste monty nachmache aber ich meine... die sind 50 euro günstiger 







was könnt ihr so für schuhe empfehlen?

sollen aber extra trialschuhe sein!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (7. September 2008)

die mr.comps kann ich NICHT empfehlen, hart wie bretter, grip mangelhaft


----------



## Eisbein (7. September 2008)

Salomon Techamphibian für mich 

name ist so grob richtig. müsste noch mal nachschauen bezüglich exakter schreibweise.


----------



## Maxximum (8. September 2008)

ich fahr momentan auch salomon techamphibian. sind ideal für den sommer, da sehr luftig.
grip is auch top wie ich finde


----------



## locdog (8. September 2008)

ich hatte die mir mal gekauft, nach zwei tagen habe ich mir wieder monty gekauft. weil die sole nicht aus gummi sondern aus plastik ist, also auf nassen steinen grip gleich null :|


----------



## JP Trialer (8. September 2008)

locdog schrieb:


> ich hatte die mir mal gekauft, nach zwei tagen habe ich mir wieder monty gekauft. weil die sole nicht aus gummi sondern aus plastik ist, also auf nassen steinen grip gleich null :|


Meinst du die VIZ schuhe?


Hat sonst noch iwer Erfahrungen mit den VIZ schuhen?????


----------



## locdog (8. September 2008)

ja, viz schuhe.
wen da ne gummisohle wehre were das astrein, aber so


----------



## bike 20 (8. September 2008)

Ich fahr die Hebo Fahrradtrial Schuhe.


----------



## Eisbein (15. September 2008)

ich frage mal vorsichtig: 

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit der neuen SLX kurbel von Shimano.

Ich überleg vll. was neues ranzuholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. September 2008)

Mal eine kleine Zwischenfrage:
Schadet es Ã¼ber einem lÃ¤ngeren Zeitraum dem Rahmen, keinen Booster zu fahren? (flexen auf lange Zeit?)
Das das dem harten Druckpunkt nicht fÃ¶rderlich ist ist klar.


----------



## mr.mütze (17. September 2008)

guck mal im broken parts thread der dob ist warschein lich auch dadurch gebrochen. 

gruß marcel


----------



## MisterLimelight (17. September 2008)

der garantieanspruch von den monty x-lite´s bis 2003 erlosch, wenn man keinen brakebooster am rahmen hatte.


----------



## Eisbein (17. September 2008)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> der garantieanspruch von den monty x-lite´s bis 2003 erlosch, wenn man keinen brakebooster am rahmen hatte.



ich frage mich nur wie man das nachweisen soll.  
aber ist ja auch nicht mehr relevant...


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (25. September 2008)

Hat jemand mit der Narbe erfahrung!?


----------



## Maxximum (26. September 2008)

das heißt NABE ohne R. 
aber kann dir diesbezüglich keine infos geben^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (26. September 2008)

ja, ich


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. September 2008)

Da hast Du's, Frage beantwortet Jan?


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (26. September 2008)

Meinste du könntest mir über deine Erfahrungen mit der nABe einen 4 seitigen Aufsatz schreiben


----------



## tha_joe (26. September 2008)

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrung mit den EBC Scheibenbremsenbelägen gemacht? Für die Autos werden die Greenstuff Beläge sehr angeprießen, es heißt die könnten wirklich was. Auch die Restuff sollen, zumindest am Auto, deutliche Vorteile bringen.
Hier ist der Link zur Bucht. 

Was denkt ihr? Geldmacherei oder interessant? Gruß Joe


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich brauche dringendst Erfahrungswerte zu den ZHI-Kurbeln
MÃ¼ssen nur halten. Mache mir Sorgen wegen den Vertiefungen auf der Innenseite.
Wobei sie aus dem gleichen Aluminium sind wie meine bewehrten Echo '05 Kurbeln?


----------



## trialdevil (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich wollte mir den nen neuen Rahmen holen und zwar den GU Typhoon 08! Hat da schon irdgenwer erfahrung mit???


----------



## Hebo 13 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi also die ZHI  Kurbeln sind garnicht übel halten viel, aber beim Frank Krumbiegel gibts nur die blänzenden und da ist irre schnell der Lack weg.
Aber sonst TOP


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Oktober 2008)

HÃ¶rt sich schonmal gut an.
Im anderen Forum wird aber leider nur Negatives Ã¼ber die Kurbel geschrieben 
Erinnern mich halt an meine Echo 05, und die sind Bombe.


----------



## Sebastian G (5. Oktober 2008)

Hallo

Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch schon negative erfahrungen mit den try all tretlager gemacht hat?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. Oktober 2008)

So weit man das hier lesen kann sind eigentlich alle Erfahrungen mit den Try All Lagern negativ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (5. Oktober 2008)

jo da verpissen sich gerne die lager 
hab in einem jahr 2oder 3 industrielager zerlegt


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Oktober 2008)

Welchen Unterschied gibt es zwischen Avid bb7 "Road" bzw. "MTB"?
Zu welcher soll ich greifen, ich denke MTB?


----------



## dane08 (13. Oktober 2008)

ich hab heute endeckt das bei meinem hr ritzel(dieses rot eloxierte von monty) n zahn abgebrochen ist
eig kein problem da ich noch n altes 221pro laufrad+ ritzel da hab ,allerdings musste ich feststellen das ich das ritzel vom pro nicht auf meine hoffmann nabe kriege
das kaputte ritzel geht problemlos auf beide laufräder.
das vom 221 pro geht aber nicht aufs hoffmann(hakt nach 2 umdrehungen). Die gewinde sind sauber und sehen bei beiden ritzeln und beiden naben auch gut aus.
hat irgendjemand ne ahung wodran das liegen könnte ?


----------



## NOS-Trial (13. Oktober 2008)

dane08 schrieb:


> ich hab heute endeckt das bei meinem hr ritzel(dieses rot eloxierte von monty) n zahn abgebrochen ist
> eig kein problem da ich noch n altes 221pro laufrad+ ritzel da hab ,allerdings musste ich feststellen das ich das ritzel vom pro nicht auf meine hoffmann nabe kriege
> das kaputte ritzel geht problemlos auf beide laufräder.
> das vom 221 pro geht aber nicht aufs hoffmann(hakt nach 2 umdrehungen). Die gewinde sind sauber und sehen bei beiden ritzeln und beiden naben auch gut aus.
> hat irgendjemand ne ahung wodran das liegen könnte ?



mit bisschen Gewalt draufdrehen.... ist bei mir auch immer so.

aber unbedingt so schnell wie möglich wechseln - das Fouriers ist bei mir 2Wochen nachdem der erste Zahn abgebrochen ist komplett zerstört gewesen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Oktober 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Welchen Unterschied gibt es zwischen Avid bb7 "Road" bzw. "MTB"?
> Zu welcher soll ich greifen, ich denke MTB?



Noch aktuell.


----------



## dane08 (13. Oktober 2008)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> mit bisschen Gewalt draufdrehen.... ist bei mir auch immer so.
> 
> aber unbedingt so schnell wie möglich wechseln - das Fouriers ist bei mir 2Wochen nachdem der erste Zahn abgebrochen ist komplett zerstört gewesen.



wenn ich das mit gewalt mache dann ist das gewinde von der narbe im arsch
das kaputte ritzel hat jetzt noch 2 zähne weniger und ist im müll aber ich muss da irgendwie n neues ritzel draufkriegen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. Oktober 2008)

-Edit-


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (13. Oktober 2008)

Ich frage noch einmal hier:
Hat jemand mit der Avid BB7 am Hinterrad erfahrungen?


----------



## dane08 (13. Oktober 2008)

so habs endlich drauf , hat sich also erledigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feltzer (13. Oktober 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Welchen Unterschied gibt es zwischen Avid bb7 "Road" bzw. "MTB"?
> Zu welcher soll ich greifen, ich denke MTB?





CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Ich frage noch einmal hier:
> Hat jemand mit der Avid BB7 am Hinterrad erfahrungen?



das wÃ¤ren auch so meine Fragen ^^... mÃ¶chte ne bb7 vorne und ne bb5 hinten. Aber stimmt die Bremskraft? Druckpunkt? 

GruÃ, Alex


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Oktober 2008)

Bin die Avid BB7 am Vorderrad gefahren, würde das heute immer noch aber das Gewicht war mir zuhoch. Bremskraft konnte ich mich nicht drüber Beschweren!
Könnte man auch auch Ohne Probleme(Wenn die Zug Verlegung stimmt) am Hinterrad Fahren.

Check doch mal die Sram Seite da steht aufgelistet was der unterschied zur Road ist.
http://www.sram.com/de/avid/index.php?sramlang=1


----------



## feltzer (14. Oktober 2008)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Bin die Avid BB7 am Vorderrad gefahren, würde das heute immer noch aber das Gewicht war mir zuhoch. Bremskraft konnte ich mich nicht drüber Beschweren!
> Könnte man auch auch Ohne Probleme(Wenn die Zug Verlegung stimmt) am Hinterrad Fahren.
> 
> Check doch mal die Sram Seite da steht aufgelistet was der unterschied zur Road ist.
> http://www.sram.com/de/avid/index.php?sramlang=1



http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/en/avid/specs/AVID_Mechanical_Disc_Brakes.pdf

gibt keinen unterschied?! außer das es die Road auch noch in 140mm gibt.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Oktober 2008)

Dann greife ich zu der MTB Version.

Und wenn schon hinten, dann nicht die 5 sondern lieber die 7-sicher ist sicher 
Oder anderherum, das Du die 7 hinten hast und die 5 vorne.


----------



## tha_joe (14. Oktober 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob das jemand interessiert, aber ich habe nach langer Zeit endlich eine gute Lösung gefunden, um Griffe zu montieren bzw. demontieren. Nachdem ich alles vom Unterdruck bis heißem Wasser versucht habe, die imo optimale Lösung ist dieses schnell verdunstende Bremsenspray, kurz auf den Lenker aufsprüchen, Griff fluppt richtig schön drauf, und hält nach ca. 15 Sekunden bombig fest. 

Kannn sein dass das jetzt ein alter Hut war, den euch schon Großmutter erzählt hat, für mich war´s neu und sehr praktikabel.
Gruß Joe


----------



## curry4king (14. Oktober 2008)

wieso was ist denn daran schwer? pressluft und drauf bzw ab ist doch total simple


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (14. Oktober 2008)

Und man hat stets entweder nen Kompressor oder eine kleine Pumpe mit Kartusche dabei...
Dass es mit Pressluft toll geht ist schon klar, aber Pressluft ist nicht immer im Rucksack verfügbar, Bremsenspray schon eher.


----------



## Eisbein (14. Oktober 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> wieso was ist denn daran schwer? pressluft und drauf bzw ab ist doch total simple



was machste wenn deine griffe den lenker nicht amschließen? also wenn mach schaumstoffgriffe fährt?

Ich benutze waschbenzin.

Zum runter machen, hab ich mir ne spritze mit ner injektionsnadel vom arzt "geliehen", Die einfach bissel benzin rein, und in die mitte des griffes spritzen


----------



## curry4king (14. Oktober 2008)

ich fahre nur schaumstoff
zum draufmachen:

so weit wie geht draufklopfen
pistole an der hs33 seite (zur lenker mitte) unter den griff prummeln und mitm daumen oben fixieren mit der anderen hand gegenüber der pistole des gummi festhalten

dann druck drauf griff bläht sich auf und gleichzeitig oben und unten ziehen

3sek dauert das dann isser drauf
runter genauso blos außen ziehen
mfg


----------



## mr.mütze (14. Oktober 2008)

kurz mal ziwschen durch wie hoch baut eine neue kamel 26er gabel?

gruß marcel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Oktober 2008)

Allgemeine Frage:
Kann man unter den Herstellern die Scheiben tauschen wie man lustig ist? Oder gibt es da Unterschiede und man sollte es nicht machen wegen argen Bremsleistungsverlust etc.?
MÃ¶chte demnÃ¤chst eine Avid bb7 mit einer 180mm Hayes Disc kombinieren.


----------



## mr.mütze (15. Oktober 2008)

nö gibst nicht muss bloß gucken wegen der scheiben dicke aber das sollte bei der mechanischen kein problem sein.


gruß


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Oktober 2008)

Mit Scheiben Tauschen ist so ein Ding. Ein Beispiel sind Hayes Scheiben. Diese Funktionieren nicht mit der Hope. Magura hat da auch eher schlechtere Performance als die Original Hope oder VIZ Disc.
Da heißt es Probieren.


----------



## duro e (15. Oktober 2008)

also ich muss sagen die avid clean sweap scheiben sind super ....leider nich sehr billig z.b wie ne hayes scheibe udn sind auch nich mega stabil aber performance und kühlung ist top ... !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Oktober 2008)

Dank' euch.

Noch etwas: 160iger Kurbeln am 26iger bringen das ganze Antriebskonzept durcheinander-stimmt's? WÃ¤re gerne bei 15 Zahn hinten geblieben, und 16 wÃ¤re wieder etwas sehr leicht?


----------



## DirtMTB (20. Oktober 2008)

Abend...
hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Adaptern von ZHI?
insbesondere mit der stabilität?

http://www.zhibike.com/html/Converter-V/200808/17-10.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icke84 (20. Oktober 2008)

DirtMTB schrieb:


> Abend...
> hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Adaptern von ZHI?
> insbesondere mit der stabilität?
> 
> http://www.zhibike.com/html/Converter-V/200808/17-10.html



jap, hab dir dran 

die adapter halten bei mir gut, nur die mitgelieferten cantis waren fürn arsch, is mir einer abgebrochen (ja ich hatte nen brakebooster dran).
hab mir dann welche in fahrradladen geholt und seitdem keine problem

gruß
Marcus


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. Oktober 2008)

Das freut mich


----------



## locdog (21. Oktober 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Dank' euch.
> 
> Noch etwas: 160iger Kurbeln am 26iger bringen das ganze Antriebskonzept durcheinander-stimmt's? WÃ¤re gerne bei 15 Zahn hinten geblieben, und 16 wÃ¤re wieder etwas sehr leicht?



der pisanka fahrt 160 try-all kurbeln beim seinen coust von anfang an. er meint das es besser ist. ich hingegen konte kein anstandiges dremoment aufbereiten. beim ersten treter auf ne beton rohre bin ich mit dem VR voll gegen die Rohre gepralt...ich find es kacke


----------



## DirtMTB (21. Oktober 2008)

Danke Dir Markus

Hab die mal bestellt... 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Icke84 (27. Oktober 2008)

also,

ich hab jetzt den zweiten continentalreifen am rad, hinten rubber queen und vorne mountain king (danke dirt) und bin begeistert.

beide haben die black chilli mischung und die is echt gut, abnutzung ist gering, aber der grip ist super, selbst bei nassem untergrund.

also falls jemand nen conti kauft, achtet auf die black chilli mischung.

es ginbt ja jetzt auch zwei neue downhilreifen in 2,5
den kaiser und den rain king. mit 1000g recht leicht und ich denke die werden auch ihre anhänger finden.

gruß
Marcus


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Oktober 2008)

Nach 2 1/2 Jahren und ein und dem selben VP vierkant Lager und Echo Kurbeln steht es nun fÃ¼r mich fest-ISIS ist es definitiv nicht wert, dass man umrÃ¼stet. Dauernd Problem mit Lagern, oder unwiederbringlich ausgelutschten Kurbeln..

Alle 2 Jahre ein neues Vierkantlager und man Ruhe, wenn man nicht unbedingt die hohen Drops macht. Wobei ich gestehen muss, dass ich meinem Rad bzw. dem Lager mitunter schon Heftiges zugemutet habe.

Eventuell liegt es an meiner materialschonenden Technik bei z.B. Gaps dass ich bisher noch keinen Freilauf kaputt bekommen oder zum Durchrutschen gebracht habe, eine Kette gerissen oder eben das Lager,...kaputt bekommen habe. Jedenfalls hÃ¶re ich von den ISIS Fahrer nur Probleme. 


Einzig einmal ist mir das 4 Kant ausgeschlagen durch NachlÃ¤ssigkeit, habe ich durch ein minimales KÃ¼rzen der Achse ausgeglichen und nun fahre ich sie schon seit gut einem Jahr ohne Probleme.


Das wollte ich jetzt nur mal geschrieben haben, in meinen Augen ist der einzige Schwachpunkt an Vierkantlagern die "dÃ¼nne" Achse, dem Brechen muss man einfach zuvor kommen indem man alle ca. 2 Jahre ein neues Lager verbaut um ErmÃ¼dungsbrÃ¼che zu verhindern.


Alles nur meine Meinung.


----------



## isah (27. Oktober 2008)

So 'ne abgebrochene Ache in der Wade wäre natürlich doof. Die von dir beschrieben Lebensdauer von 4 Kant Achsen kann ich so auch nciht bestätigen, und mit ISIS Probleme habe ich auch keine. 4-Kant ist Wahnsinn.

martin


----------



## locdog (30. Oktober 2008)

Icke84 schrieb:


> also,
> 
> ich hab jetzt den zweiten continentalreifen am rad, hinten rubber queen und vorne mountain king (danke dirt) und bin begeistert.
> 
> ...



Hi

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir neue reifen zu kaufen, hinten fahre ich den Schwalbe Big Betty, wiegt nur 850g und der Durchschlagschutz ist nicht schlecht wen man soft fahrt aber man muss schon mehr Luft rein pumpen (1,4bar bei 84Kg) damit es geht. Grip in der GG Mischung ist sehr gut nur bei nassem spurt man schon einen unterschied zum Try-all.

Vorne Der Nobby Nic mit seiner tripple compound mischung ist beim nassen kacke auch bei trockenem rutscht das Rad auf Felsen, deshalb musste ich wieder zum try-all greifen (700g)

Nun die Frage, hattest du nen Grip vergleich mit Schwalbe oder try-all ?
Und wie ist der Durchschlagschutz im vergleich. Kann man hinten mit bissel wenieger luft fahren, taugt das Apex system?
Vorne hast du bestimmt die protection Version. Taugt das was ? den beim nobbynic 2,25 musste man auf Steinen ziemlich aufpassen.


----------



## Icke84 (30. Oktober 2008)

locdog schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken mir neue reifen zu kaufen, hinten fahre ich den Schwalbe Big Betty, wiegt nur 850g und der Durchschlagschutz ist nicht schlecht wen man soft fahrt aber man muss schon mehr Luft rein pumpen (1,4bar bei 84Kg) damit es geht. Grip in der GG Mischung ist sehr gut nur bei nassem spurt man schon einen unterschied zum Try-all.
> 
> ...



Hi,

also nen vergleich zum TryAll habe ich nicht. den big betty konnte ich auch noch nicht probieren, da der bei mir nicht passt.

zum vorderreifen:
nobbynic hatte ich auch, da gript der mountainking bei nässe auf jedenfall besser. hab da auch die protection version, nur sieht die ******* aus, weil du die gewebeeinlage in nem rot/braun farbton durchschimmern siehst.
glaube aber nich das die etwas bringt wenn du mal durchschlägst, also ich denke es tut da auch die supersonic version.

zum hinteren reifen:
wie gesagt, big betty oder tryall hatte ich noch nicht.
bis jetzt nur minion in 42a und michelin HOT.
der apexschutz bringt glaube schon etwas, hatte aber trotzdem schon einige durchschläge auf schienen, bin aber auch ordentlich raufgeknallt.
es gibt vom rubber queen aber noch due UST version, die wiegt 1050g und ich denke die hat noch nen etwas besseren durchschlagschutz.
hab jetzt nen latex-schlauch hinten und bis jetzt noch keinen platten gehabt.

grip finde ich auch gut, weiß nicht ob so gut wie minion in 42a, aber bin zufrieden, auch bei nässe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (30. Oktober 2008)

Also, zusammengefasst ist der Grip beim mountainking besser als bei nobby nic.
Durchschlage bekommt man auch beim try-all der etwas dicker ist also nen Nobby Nic.

Konntest du aber irgend ein unterschied zwischen den Nobby nic (welche große?) und den Mountain King was die durchschlage und "Formsteifigkeit" feststellen?
(mit dem NN in 2,1 hatte ich deutlich mehr durchschlage als mit vers.2,25)

Also ich kauf mir zum testen den Mountain King in 2,2 protection Version, wiegt 620, später hole ich mir den rubberwqueen weil mein Bigbetty noch nen profil hat. 

Die Suppersoninc Version mit 460 ist da schon bisschen Übertrieben !
Laut Herstellerseite sind die Supersonic reifen in allen Punkten gewichtsoptimiert, das heißt das die überall wo es ging material eingespart haben.
Wen ich mit nobbynic in 2,1 mit 490g Probleme hatte was wäre dann mit einem supersonic 2,2 mit 460g  wobei das gewicht schon ziemlich reizt 

nach dem testen sag ich dann auch mal bescheid


----------



## Icke84 (30. Oktober 2008)

jap richtig zusammengefasst.

der mountainkin ist auf jedenfall formsteifer als der nobbynic 2,1
okay, hast wohl recht mit der supersonic version.
aber ne duraskin version gibts auch noch ha ich gerade gesehn.

dann viel spass beim testen


----------



## curry4king (30. Oktober 2008)

ich hab den big betty drauf ist aber auch mein erster 26" reifen
er ist gut leicht seitlich führung ist top (faltreifen) hätte gedacht das es schlechter ausfällt und er mehr einknickt als ich ihn drauf gezogen hatte und er da so rumgeschwabbelt ist :-D

bounced gut und hat nen snake skin

also gut fahrbar das ding


----------



## Sherco (30. Oktober 2008)

finde der big betty hat deutlich zu wenig durchschlagssicherung und grip.


----------



## mr.mütze (30. Oktober 2008)

also vom grip her finde ich den geil. vom durch schlagsschutz na ja wenn man den richtigen luft druck gefunden hat ja fährt man zuwenig platt.

gruß


----------



## dane08 (2. November 2008)

ich hab überlegt mir die trialtech magnesium pedale zu holen , hat irgendjemand schon erfahrungen mit den gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (2. November 2008)

sind sauber nachbearbeitet, aber keine Empfehlung wert weils die Wellgo einfach viiieeeel günstiger gibt. bei mir waren die Wellgos aus Hongkong 5 Werktage unterwegs. Zahlung per Paypal jedoch nach Australien.


----------



## DirtMTB (2. November 2008)

ich schließ mich dem mal an.
Lieber die Wellgo über ebay für ca. 30 kaufen und die Welt ist in ordnung


----------



## Eisbein (2. November 2008)

Genau dann ist auch wirklich die ganze welt in ordnung


----------



## Raimund-Aut (3. November 2008)

Wer hat schon Welgo MG1 Titan Pedalen auf Ebay bestellt und kann einen Shop empfehlen?


----------



## locdog (3. November 2008)

pisanka hatte die von nen typen der als location europe asia hongkong hatte.
jetzt ist so eine beschreibung auch nicht mehr da. 
ich fur meinen teil werde die von b2cdirectly bestellen....noch vor nen halben jahr kosteten die dinger 75dollar :|


----------



## Trialstriker (3. November 2008)

AUCH NACH BENUTZUNG DER SUFU wollte ich mal fragen welche 
erfahrungen ihr mit dem DOB 20" rahmen gemacht habt in sachen haltbarkeit denn er sollte schon einige zeit fahrbar sein
desweiteren hab ich gesehen das der rahmen ziehmlich kurz is.
momentan fahre ich einen bionic b2 und der lässt sich mit 1005 super fahren aber der dob hat ja nur 985 und das is ja sogar kürzer als die monty´s und ich muss sagen der bionic lässt sich im vergleich zu einem monty besser fahren. also wird der rahmen wohl schon deshalb nix für mich ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. November 2008)

Ich habe eine Frage an euch.

Ich Ã¼berdenke gerade meine zukÃ¼nftige Kettenspannungsmethode.

Und zwar wÃ¼rde ich entweder ein Schaltwerk fahren, fixiert an der Kettenstrebe oder einen 74Kingz Spanner, bzw. einen identischen Selbstbau.

Nun habe ich mit 15 Zahn Ritzeln die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Ritzel schnell verschleiÃt mit der 74Kingz Methode (Bild2). Ich gehe davon aus, dass dies an der geringeren FÃ¼hrung der Kette um das Ritzel liegt, und so weniger ZÃ¤hne beim Antritt mehr Belastung erfahren. Mit der Schaltwerkmethode (Bild1) wird die Kette weiter um das Ritzel gelegt und dies erscheint wir sinnvoll, da sich beim Antritt die Kraft auf mehr ZÃ¤hne verteilt.
Meine Frage: Stimmt das? Ist die Schaltwerksmethode wirklich schonender? Das wÃ¤re der einzige Grund, wieso ich das so fahren wÃ¼rde. 74Kingz Methode wÃ¼rde ich sehr gerne fahren, da die Spannung sehr gut ist, und die Kette einfach nirgendwo gegen schlÃ¤gt->Das ganze System ist leise, es schlÃ¤gt kein Schaltwerk/Kette gegen die Kettenstrebe bei geringer Spannung.

Ich werde Ã¼brigens ein Monty Freilaufritzel hinten fahren.
Bild1




Bild2








*
Noch eine Frage: Was wird von dem 68*128mm ISIS Innenlager von Toxsin gehalten?*
bzw ich brauche eine Empfehlung fÃ¼r ein ISIS Lager 68*128mm welches stabil UND gÃ¼nstig ist.


----------



## cmd (8. November 2008)

das mit abstand haltbarste und der preis is auch mehr als fair:
http://bike-components.de/catalog/Kurbel+&+Innenlager/MTB+Innenlager/Giga+Pipe+Team+DH+Innenlager

mfg cmd


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. November 2008)

Danke, wurde auch schÃ¶n Ã¶fters erwÃ¤hnt bei der Frage, habe es aber bisher nicht mit den gebrauchten Daten gefunden 

Wie ist E-Type in dem Zusammenhang zu verstehen? FÃ¼r mich als Trialer relevant?


----------



## Eisbein (8. November 2008)

E-type wird für dich nur dann intressant, wenn du einen Umwerfen montieren möchstest aber du keine möglichkeit hast Diesen am rahmen zu befestigen. 
Da haste dann so ein komisches "gestell" wodran der umwerfer dann befestigt wird. 

Das ist E-type so weit ich weiss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. November 2008)

Ok, kenne ich, aber nicht unter der Bezeichnung. KettenfÃ¼hrungen werden auch so befestigt.

Danke euch!


----------



## Icke84 (8. November 2008)

ich hab das toxin innenlager und hatte bisher (ca. 1/2 jahr) keine probleme. und es ist etwas leichter als das gigapipe


----------



## mr.mütze (9. November 2008)

ich habe auch das truvativ halt in der sl version und es hält habe es gebraucht von konrad gekauft und hält halt immer noch wie alt das ist kan nich dir leider nciht sagen aber es hält und dreht noch gut und für den preis geht das klar


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. November 2008)

Vielen Dank Leute!  Sind ja relativ gÃ¼nstige 32,50+3 Zuschlag, da unter 50â¬+3 Versand 

Kann mir noch einer etwas zu meinen Skizzen auf der Vorseite bzw. meiner Frage dazu sagen? Das wÃ¤re perfekt.


----------



## KermitB4 (9. November 2008)

Ich finde das First-Lager vom Jan besser. 

Ist 1. leichter und 2. auch sehr haltbar.

MFG


----------



## Monty98 (9. November 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> ich habe auch das truvativ halt in der sl version und es hält habe es gebraucht von konrad gekauft und hält halt immer noch wie alt das ist kan nich dir leider nciht sagen aber es hält und dreht noch gut und für den preis geht das klar



gibt es das 128mm in SL? oder hast du das 118er ?


----------



## ecols (9. November 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Leute!  Sind ja relativ gÃ¼nstige 32,50+3 Zuschlag, da unter 50Â+3 Versand
> 
> Kann mir noch einer etwas zu meinen Skizzen auf der Vorseite bzw. meiner Frage dazu sagen? Das wÃ¤re perfekt.



deine Ã¼berlegungen sind meines erachtens vollkommen korrekt. noch besser wÃ¤re nur ein ausgefuchster kettenspanner nach diesem prinzip.. Vielleicht postet erwin ja seinen mal.. Auf dessen final warte ich jetzt schon ein ganzes stÃ¼ck.


----------



## hst_trialer (9. November 2008)

also das "schaltwerk-prinzip" ist auf jeden fall das sinnvollere. ich hab nie verstanden warum sich gerade beim trial so viele leute mittels 74kingz spanner o.ä. die kette nach unten spannen, gerade wegen der ritzel umschlingung. 
ich verwende nur schaltwerke, hat natürlich das hohe gewicht zum nachteil und das ich den riesen verstellbereich nie bräuchte.

mein tiagra hab ich z.b. am schaltauge fixiert, die feder hab ich raus genommen. das heisst der erste arm des schaltwerks kann sich nicht bewegen

am besten mal das bild:







die schraube hab ich mit einer plastescheibe versehen und somit fest gezogen. damit kann das schaltwerk nichtmehr so wackeln.
zur verstellung der kettenline nutze ich eine flügelschraube.

hatte auch schonmal einen vesuch gestartet einen eigenen kettenspanner zu konstruieren und ihn auch gefertigt, leider hatte die feder nicht genügend gespannt.


----------



## mr.mütze (9. November 2008)

Monty98 schrieb:


> gibt es das 128mm in SL? oder hast du das 118er ?



in 128mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (9. November 2008)

http://www.cycleshop.at/product_inf.../1910?osCsid=578956966217ce7635d0dfac78f6b2ab


----------



## jan_hl (9. November 2008)

@zoocontrol:
schau mal auf das erste bild:
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=38719

das sieht stark nach selbstbau aus, kannst ihn ja mal fragen wie er das gemacht hat


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. November 2008)

Danke. Inspirierend 

Mit meinem Schaltwerk habe ich es immer so gemacht, dass ich mit den beiden Schrauben, welche den KÃ¤fig nach links oder rechts schieben, das Ding auf ein Ritzel fixiert habe. Dann das ganze an die Kettenstrebe mit Kabelbindern und zwischen Rahmen und Schaltwerk noch ein kleines StÃ¼ck Gummi.


----------



## mr.mütze (9. November 2008)

habs mit der sufu irgend wie nicht gefunden wie war das mit der haltbarkeit der hope trial nabe ?


gruß marcel


----------



## locdog (12. November 2008)

ich habe festgestellt das die kraft von der kette nur uber 3-4 zahne weitergeleitet wird. einfach eine offene kette unter spannung bringen und selber gucken wie viel kette man von dem ritzel ohne wiederstand "abpellen" kann. 
deshalb meine ich das das egal ist.


----------



## Icke84 (16. November 2008)

Hi,

hab bis jetzt immer die KMC Cool Chain dran gehabt und wollte mal fragen ob jemand erfahrung mit der KMC lite chain die es auch beim jan gibt hat?

ist ja etwas leichter, aber hält sie auch im trialeinsatz?
wechsel meine kette eigentlich auch alle 3-4monate

gruß und jute nacht
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (19. November 2008)

kann jemand was zur 09er magura louise sagen köntne eine neue bekomme hat die schon jemand? oder ist sie gefahren.

gruß marcel


----------



## erwinosius (19. November 2008)

@ecols:werde meinen spanner erst posten wenn er auch fertig ist. D.h. noch ein paar Bohrungen zur Gewichstsersparnis..


----------



## Robin_Meier (19. November 2008)

Moin Jungs ich frag jezz einfach hier weil ich keine lust hab nen neuen thread aufzumachen also: hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit www.al4bikes.com ?? schonmal was da gekauft ? weil das is da irgendwie zum Teil ziemlich günstig deswegen wollte ich mal fragen  ^^ naja danke shcon im vorraus


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. November 2008)

Neuer Felgenkauf steht an. Hält die vordere DOB magnesium? Ich fahre schon über 4 Jahre die gleichen dx32 felgen. Denke also nicht das ich der ober schranzer bin, daher überlege ich vorne auf die Dob umzusteigen


----------



## ChrisKing (21. November 2008)

ja, fahr sie seit 3-4 monaten, vom gewicht her kommt da echt keine andere ran! für hinten soll die allerdings nich so gut sein..


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. November 2008)

coolio. dann hol ich sie mir


----------



## florianwagner (22. November 2008)

die dob kannst du vorne bedenkenlos fahren würd ich jetzt mal sagen


----------



## mr.mütze (22. November 2008)

und für hinten ist sie gar nicht zu empfehlen oder ?


----------



## LBC (22. November 2008)

Ich fahr sie hinten auch, seid einen halben Jahr. Die Felge muss halt jährlich gewechselt werden,  sie läuft einfach nicht mehr rund   aber was tut man nicht alles


----------



## mr.mütze (22. November 2008)

und wie ist das mit anflexen bei so einer felge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LBC (23. November 2008)

ganz normal mit der Flex


----------



## KermitB4 (23. November 2008)

Aber ist die Flexung nicht viel eher wieder weg, weil die Felge doch viel viel weicher ist?


----------



## Eisbein (23. November 2008)

Maxxis minion Rear gript im schnee (2,34cm) sehr gut. Alles andere hat auch prima funktioniert.


----------



## LBC (24. November 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Aber ist die Flexung nicht viel eher wieder weg, weil die Felge doch viel viel weicher ist?



Einmal gescheid anflexen und es sollte reichen. Ich glaub bevor ich sie nochmal anflexe mach ich ne neue rein. Dann aber auch wieder eine Magnessium. Ich behaupte mal, das die mehr wegsteckt als die Singlewall Felgen die man im Wettkampf am HR fährt.
ps. ich empfehle weiße Heatsink beläge auf der Felge


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (24. November 2008)

ilso ich hab ne ne alex dx32 vr felge im mtb drin gehabt die hat so 500g, hat bombe gehalten....also würd ich ma sagen das ma mit einer etwas schmäleren alufelge bestimmt was leichteres und stabiles als die dob fabrizieren könnte...


----------



## LBC (24. November 2008)

zeig mir eine Alex DX32 26" die 500gr hat, und ich friss ein Besen


----------



## Heizerer2000 (24. November 2008)

http://www.alexrims.com/upload/product/20063613819_2.jpg

ist angegeben mit 580gr

Denk an den Besen
Mahlzeit


----------



## ChrisKing (24. November 2008)

eine dx32 sieht eher so aus http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/images/rims/200_dx32.jpg und wiegt um die 780g.

um die auf 500g zu bringen, muss man noch viel mehr rumfeilen und bohren als es der kingpin gemacht hat. womit dann die stabilität gegen null geht und die dob allemal stabiler is..


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. November 2008)

^ word


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (25. November 2008)

tsss... ihr ungläubigen...


----------



## jan_hl (25. November 2008)

DX32

    Features
    Low profile, extra wide rim profile 4 sizes
    available, Optional SSE /CSW

    Tech Spec
    Pin joint, 32 or 36 holes, silver/black
    26"-765g, ERD 545.6mm, ETRTO 559X32mm
    24"-650g, ERD 494.8mm, ETRTO 507X32mm
    20"-540g, ERD 392.3mm, ETRTO 406X32mm
    19"-510g, ERD 370.8mm, ETRTO 381X32mm


----------



## florianwagner (25. November 2008)

LBC schrieb:


> zeig mir eine Alex DX32 26" die 500gr hat, und ich friss ein Besen



malzeit!!!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. November 2008)

Der Maxxis Mobster 26" reiht sich ein zwischen Minion und Highroller..
Sehr geiles GerÃ¤t, Ã¼bliche Minion&Co Daten (60a, 2.5, Dual Ply...)
Gewicht keine Ahnung, Profil finde ich besser als bei den beiden Kollegen, baut auch etwas breiter.Klick.


Martin


----------



## duro e (25. November 2008)

also der mobster ist super .... aber so derbe breit baut der auch wieder nicht . geicht dürfte in der 2.5er version so bei 1,350kg wiegen wie ich in erinnerung habe . bin den mal gefahren echt sehr geil . hannes fährt den meine ich auch an seinem monty.


----------



## mr.mütze (25. November 2008)

so frage! kann jemand langzeit erfahrungen mit dem bionic B1 aufweisen. haltbarkeit geo und so.

danke marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (25. November 2008)

jo danke flo... war zu faul n bild rauszukramen... wobei die auf dem bild 515g hatte,
hab dieses jahr eine mit noch größeren löchern gefahren für die hs33 und hatte absolut keine probleme damit!

also ich hätt gern n vid vom besenfressen ;-)


----------



## DirtMTB (27. November 2008)

Hi,

ich versuche krampfhaft mein Monty Freilauf von meiner DMR Nabe abzukriegen..aber irgendwie soll das nicht sein.

Jetzt wollte ich den Freilauf einfach mal drauflassen und das 15er Ritzel an die Kurbel schrauben.. 

Was meint Ihr? Schlechte idee oder ist es lachs ob das 15er hinten oder vorne ist, ich denk das die Belastung vorne recht groß ist oder irre ich mich?

Wollt den Zossen endlich fertig machen


----------



## cmd (27. November 2008)

also lachs isses schonma garni!
und du hättest ne total sinnlose übersetzung 
18/15=1,2 und 15/18=0,83

womit hast du versucht das freilaufritzel zu demontieren?
mit dem entsprechendem abzieher?


----------



## Icke84 (27. November 2008)

hi dirt,

haste die nabe noch eingespeicht? wenn ja, spann den abzieher in nen schraubstock und dreh wie an nem buslenker, dann gehts irgendwann.

gatto und ich haben da schon so unsere erfahrungen mit 


wenns sich weiterhin nicht bewegen will, kriechöl reinlaufen lassen und 2-3 tage stehen lassen. dann nochmal busfahrer spielen 

gruß
Marcus


----------



## DirtMTB (27. November 2008)

ja mit den Abzieher...ups das mit der übersetzung hatte ich garnicht auf dem schirm...

naja...
danke euch, dann mach ich mal den Busfahrer


----------



## ecols (28. November 2008)

Heute kamen sie an!
Ich kann http://shop.ebay.de/merchant/retailstand uneingeschränkt empfehlen.. Schneller Versand, günstiger Preis, guter Service allgemein!

Sehen wirklich Hammer aus! Das perlweiß ist wunderbar..


----------



## hst_trialer (28. November 2008)

sind noch irgendwelche zollgebühren angefallen oder zählt da nur der reine verkaufspreis?
wie hast du bezahlt?


----------



## mr.mütze (29. November 2008)

gute frage


----------



## DirtMTB (29. November 2008)

Endscheidungsfrage:
Ich wollte demnächst mir eine neue HR Felge holen und tendiere zur Viz oder zur Echo, welche würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Sie soll silber sein..

@Mütze und hst_trialer  	
Ich hab meine Pedalen auch aus Australien und ich musste nichts extra bezahlen...


----------



## curry4king (29. November 2008)

nimm ne viz da sind wenigstens ösen drinne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialstriker (29. November 2008)

nimm die viz mit ösen is nie verkehrt und die viz is außerdem ein gutes stück leichter


----------



## duro e (29. November 2008)

wollte mal fragen ob einer erfahrungen mit der Felge  221 Lite in 19" hat .außerdem wollte ich mal fragen ob einer erfahrungen mit den harten meta bremsbelägen hat die es beim jan gibt.
gruß alex


----------



## ecols (29. November 2008)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> sind noch irgendwelche zollgebühren angefallen oder zählt da nur der reine verkaufspreis?
> wie hast du bezahlt?



Ich hab per paypal bezahlt. Auf dem Päckchen war so ein kleiner grüner Aufkleber auf dem Stand 
Warenwert: 8$
|X|  Gift/Cadeaux

Was gerade in der Weihnachtszeit gut ankommt.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. November 2008)

DirtMTB schrieb:


> Endscheidungsfrage:
> Ich wollte demnächst mir eine neue HR Felge holen und tendiere zur Viz oder zur Echo, welche würdet Ihr mir empfehlen? Sie soll silber sein..
> 
> @Mütze und hst_trialer
> Ich hab meine Pedalen auch aus Australien und ich musste nichts extra bezahlen...



Nimm die Echo!!

Die ist aus härterem Alu dadurch ist das Teil in sich stabiler, außerdem hält die Flexung länger und du bekommst nicht so schnell Achter, Dellen usw. rein. Die Ösen bei der Viz sind nicht von Vorteil, weil die Reibung zwischen Speichenkopf so gering ist das sich die Speichen schnell lockern und du dauernd nachziehn musst. Gerade beim Trial lockern sich die Speichen sehr schnell, weil du dauernd auf dem HR springst. Ich hatte beide Felgen und die Viz war kein Vergleich zur Echo. 

PS: Die Echo kannst du genauso leicht wie die Viz machen wenn du die Löcher ausfeilst ohne das sie an Stabilität verliert.


----------



## Sherco (29. November 2008)

Die Viz dellt sehr leicht,und nach kurzer zeit läuft die einfach nicht mehr rund.



Ich würde auch zur echo greifen und die bearbeiten.

Das mit den lösenden Speichen kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. November 2008)

Sherco schrieb:


> Die Viz dellt sehr leicht,und nach kurzer zeit läuft die einfach nicht mehr rund.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo du es gerade sagst. Bei meiner Viz war damals der Felgenstoß so versetzt zusammengesteckt das man sie nicht mal richtig zentrieren konnte.


----------



## DirtMTB (29. November 2008)

Super Danke euch

Dann wirds die echo...ich dachte gerade wg den ösen ist die viz besser, aber klingt einleutend das die speichen sich leichter lösen. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## duro e (29. November 2008)

meine viz hat 13 beulen und 5haarrisse nach 2monaten obwohl ich nicht hart fahre.... die sind butterweich und die flexung ist auch schnell runter . die echos die ich hatte waren unkaputtbar und die flexung hat 4monate gehalten und keine dellen oder vergleichbares.
kauf die echos!! dann biste auf der sicheren seite.


----------



## Monty98 (29. November 2008)

meine Viz ist 2,5 Jahre als und still going strong
weniger schranzen = viz Felgen kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feltzer (29. November 2008)

duro e schrieb:


> meine viz hat 13 beulen und 5haarrisse nach 2monaten obwohl ich nicht hart fahre.... die sind butterweich und die flexung ist auch schnell runter . die echos die ich hatte waren unkaputtbar und die flexung hat 4monate gehalten und keine dellen oder vergleichbares.
> kauf die echos!! dann biste auf der sicheren seite.



meinste mit den "Echos" die 40â¬ Echo Urbans, bei trialmarkt? Sind die echt so gut (und dabei so gÃ¼nstig)?

okay, bische schwerer sind sie schon^^

GruÃ, Alex


----------



## duro e (29. November 2008)

ja die echo urban meine ich die sind sowas von stabil......


----------



## Flexi (29. November 2008)

also meine viz laufen auch einwandfrei.
nur das mit der flexung stimmt schon aber damit kann ich gut leben


----------



## curry4king (29. November 2008)

ich hab auch keine probleme mit der viz


----------



## Trialside (30. November 2008)

Gegen das Lockern der Nippel hilft ein Tropfen Leinöl beim Einspeichen zwischen Speiche und Nippel. Das wird nach ein paar Stunden/Tagen fest. Gibts für wenig Geld im Bio-Laden oder Supermarkt.

Alternativ geht auch Locktite. Aber da sollen sich beim Nachzentrieren schon die Speichen verdreht haben... (hab ich ma irgendwo gelesen, weiß aber net mehr wo)


----------



## isah (30. November 2008)

Leinöl ist auch garnicht schlecht auf Magerquark, macht man das nicht da, wo du herkommst? 

martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (30. November 2008)

Ja wird auch auf Magerquark gegessen. Ist schon richtig. Oder auf Kartoffeln 

Den Tip hab ich ma in nem Bikeshop von so nem Laufradvertreterfrizzen bekommen. Habs dann probiert und muss sagen, dass es super hält. Nur den Eigengeruch (des Öls) beim Einspeichen find dich niht so toll...


----------



## duro e (1. Dezember 2008)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit der monty lite 19zoll hinterrad felge ?
außerdem wollt ich mal fragen ob einer schon die harten meta beläge gefahren ist und wenn wie sind sie so?


----------



## Raimund-Aut (2. Dezember 2008)

Das große Problem bei den Monty Felgen ist, dass sie größere Speichenlöcher haben, weil Monty dickere Nippel benutzt. Wenn du das jetzt mit normalen Nippeln einspeichst, kann es dir die mit der Zeit ausreißen. Du müsstest bei jedem einzelnen Nippel eine Unterlegscheibe benutzen


----------



## KermitB4 (2. Dezember 2008)

Genauso ein Schmarrn, wie die 25 Zoll Hinterradfelge am 231 x-lite


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (6. Dezember 2008)

Hat jemand mit diesem Innenlager Erfahrungen etc?FSA PLANTUNUM


----------



## gatto1410 (6. Dezember 2008)

..is jut..ham wa schon bei 2 downhillbikes eingebaut..


----------



## cmd (6. Dezember 2008)

bei mir hält das nichtmal am cc-bike
und is grad ma ein halbes jahr alt.
also für trial definitiv ungeeignet.
nimm ein gigapipe dh, dann hasde ruhe.


----------



## priossus (6. Dezember 2008)

hi,

das ist mein altes fsa habe das gleiche dann nochmal verbaut und dann war ruhe die haben auch die lager geändert ich denke mal das es halten sollte

MFG


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe demnÃ¤chst Ã¤ltere Wellgo MG1 hier liegen, und zwar solche ohne schraubbare Pins.
Da die Lager aber noch top sind und nur Ã¤uÃerlich etwas gelitten haben, werde ich sie wohl fahren.

Frage:
Reichen diese "festen" Pins vom Grip her oder sollte ich etwas basteln und schraubbare verbauen, wenn es schonmal jemand gemacht hat, wie gehe ich da am besten vor? 

Bzw. hat Ã¼berhaupt schon jemand Erfahrung mit denen?


Â´


Martin


----------



## Trialstriker (25. Dezember 2008)

deine pins sind schon gut rund. grip is grade bei nässe ein problen würde ich dir sagen. schraubbare pins sind härter und bleiben länger "scharfkantig" und haten den schuh wesendlich besser an der pedale. ich würde sagen versuch doch mal mit denen zu fahren und auszutesten wann die pedalen keinen festen stand mehr gewährleisten und wenn die zu früh los lassen machst du dir neue pins rein.

aber im allgemeinen sag ich dir mit etwas basteln ist es schon sicherer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (25. Dezember 2008)

Ok, ja sind wirklich schon gut rund. Sie sind leider auch nicht wechselbar.
Dann werde ich mir mal Ã¼berlegen, wie ich da neue Pins durchjage


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Dezember 2008)

Es gab mal eine Anleitung dazu wie du die Pinne ausbohren kannst und gegen kleine Holzschrauben ersetzen kannst


----------



## Trialstriker (25. Dezember 2008)

naja was heißt hier anleitung ich würde die festen pins einfach absägen und/oder runterfeilen. anschließend an der ständerbohrmaschine ausbohren und dann gewinde schneiden neue pins rein und fertig ist der spaß 
musst ja nicht unbedingt jeden pin wegsäbeln


----------



## hst_trialer (25. Dezember 2008)

genauso würde ich es auch machen, aber zusätzlich noch loctite oder ähnliches ans gewinde, damit die pins nicht irgendwann abhauen


----------



## Sebastian G (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe gerade heraus gefunden das man mit 2 unterschiedlichen HS 33 Belägen auf jeder Seite manichmal eine bessere Bremsleistung erreichen kann als wen man auf beiden Seiten den gleichen Belag fährt.

MFG


----------



## curry4king (25. Dezember 2008)

hmm wieso des

dann liegt das aber eher an deiner flexung


----------



## siede. (26. Dezember 2008)

curry4king schrieb:


> hmm wieso des
> 
> dann liegt das aber eher an deiner flexung


Glaube eher, weil der zweite bzw. hintere Zylinder (der mit dem ersten über die Brücke verbunden ist) weniger Druck hat, wie es bei meinen hs33 ist.
Wenn man an den zweiten Zylinder dann einen weicheren Belag klemmt, gleicht sich das dann eventuell aus ...

nur eine Vermutung


----------



## andre35i (26. Dezember 2008)

kann mir mal einer sagen wie breit das 26 echo laufrad hinten (46) mit den tray all mantel ist (2,5)...oder mit den maxxis mantel (2,5)


----------



## Trialstriker (26. Dezember 2008)

gehts bei deinem rad im zehntel millimeter :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (26. Dezember 2008)

siede. schrieb:


> Glaube eher, weil der zweite bzw. hintere Zylinder (der mit dem ersten über die Brücke verbunden ist) weniger Druck hat, wie es bei meinen hs33 ist.
> Wenn man an den zweiten Zylinder dann einen weicheren Belag klemmt, gleicht sich das dann eventuell aus ...
> 
> nur eine Vermutung



nöö stimmt nicht

der druck muss auf beide zylinder immer gleich sein, da sich der druck erst aufbaut sobald beide zylinder an der felge sind, da erst dann das öl nirgends mehr hin kann


----------



## andre35i (26. Dezember 2008)

ich habe den ebay trial rahmen Dual+Trial+Fun Bike FLD-663-10 ...möchte wissen ob ich mein 46 echo laufrad mit nen 2,5 mantel fahren kann oder doch nur 2,35...da ja hinten nur 60 bis 63mm platz ist...und die felge ja schon so breit ist...


----------



## Eisbein (26. Dezember 2008)

andre35i schrieb:


> ich habe den ebay trial rahmen Dual+Trial+Fun Bike FLD-663-10 ...möchte wissen ob ich mein 46 echo laufrad mit nen 2,5 mantel fahren kann oder doch nur 2,35...da ja hinten nur 60 bis 63mm platz ist...und die felge ja schon so breit ist...



Da ist mehr als genug platz!


----------



## curry4king (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi 
ich fahre 160er Kurbeln am 26" (18:15)
find ich muss zu doll in die pedale treten beim gappen etc. 
macht es sinn mal ein mal ein 14er ritzel zu testen??


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Dezember 2008)

Bin ich eine Weile gefahren-taugt mir nicht. Ist zu schwer.
Hatte ebenfalls 160iger, und auf kurz oder lang kommst Du nicht um 170iger herum-es macht einen mÃ¤chtigen Unterschied ob man 18:15 mit 160iger Kurbeln oder 170iger fÃ¤hrt 
18:15 ist im Prinzip perfekt, aber die kurzen Kurbeln machen alles zunichte.

Martin


----------



## hst_trialer (27. Dezember 2008)

jo. hatte auch mal 158er monty kurbeln dran mit 18:15.
besorg dir wirklich 170er (oder 175er) für ein 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (27. Dezember 2008)

die eine kurbel is grad neu
ich teste einfach mal nen 14ner ritzel..


----------



## JP Trialer (27. Dezember 2008)

also ich habe Heute ne 3 monate alte Monty TI Kurbel fürs 20" geschrotet
sauber durchgebrochen......


und ich bin nicht gerade der schranzer....



trotzdem will ich nicht darauf verzichten diese Kurbel am rad zu haben.


----------



## duro e (28. Dezember 2008)

also ich fahre hussefelt kurbeln die sind glaub ich 175mm lang ... am 20er 0o ..ich brauch mal neue bald hehe .. immer mal anbieten wennwas gutes zuhaben ist für wenig geld was heile ist.


----------



## siede. (28. Dezember 2008)

duro e schrieb:


> also ich fahre hussefelt kurbeln die sind glaub ich 175mm lang ... am 20er 0o ..ich brauch mal neue bald hehe .. immer mal anbieten wennwas gutes zuhaben ist für wenig geld was heile ist.


welche hussefelt kurbeln?... da gibts ja ne menge. Bin auch auf der Suche nach günstigen Tretern


----------



## erwinosius (28. Dezember 2008)

Zu den Pedalen:
ich würde die alten Pins einfach mal dran lassen und dazwischen Gewindebohren. Also halt 4mm vielleicht.
Das heißt 3,3mm vorbohren und dann mit nem M4 Gewindebohrer Gewinde reinschneiden. Und dann kannste einfach kurze Schrauben reinmachen (Ich würde Edelstahl nehmen)
Auf jeden Fall Loctite verwenden damit das Gewinde schön eingeklebt wird, weil ich wär skeptisch dass das sonst halt da ja Magnesium recht weich ist im Vergleich zu Stahl.
gruß
erwin


----------



## curry4king (28. Dezember 2008)

jo entweder so oder wenn er kein bock hat auch mehr gewicht die alten halt ausbohren


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Dezember 2008)

Wie ist eure erfahrung in sachen Brakeboostern?

Merkt man den Unterschied zwischen einem 2-Punkt und 4-Punkt?


----------



## ringo667 (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde behaupten, ja.


----------



## locdog (29. Dezember 2008)

@kermit

4 punkt zur 2 punkt merkt man schon aber ist nicht grawierend. auf jeden fall NICHT in der mitte zwischen keinen booster und 4punkt booster anzusehen.

ich bin nie ohne booster klar gekommen, beim HIFI sind mir die schrauben arg gefelxt (RB grif) genauso wars auch beim BT und kamel nur das der rahmen dabei mit gefelxt hat.

aber der unterschied zwischen nen 4punkt und nen 2punkt trialtech  ist nicht wikrlich gross ist zwar spurbar macht sich aber in der bremsleistung nicht bemerkbar. aber das gewicht 



AN ALLE
also, wie versprochen sollte ich ja meinen feadback zur continental reifen geben.
das was ich gehort habe, das der rubberqueen schon gut ist usw ist sowas von untertrieben....leute das ist DER REIFEN. 860g mit 150g michelin schlauch und man spurt vom feeling her als ob man mit nem try-all fahren wurde. nur das der kombi nen halben kilo weniger wiegt. IST 1000MAL BESSER ALS DER BIG BETTY in jeder hinsicht. super bouncing (gabs gehen von der kante wie von alleine) durschlag schutz IST da und grieb wie der trayall wen nicht sogar besser.

kurz gesagt, tryall reifen mit dem gewicht einer bigbetty !!! 

als VR fungiert jetzt auch der mauntainking 2,2 protection mit 600g + 90g maxxis schlauch
grip- BESSER als try-all (getestet auf steinen, holzballen usw, nas und trocken) !!!
seitensteiffigkeit- auch besser als TA
bouncing- wie ein HR reifen, man weis ja wie das ist beim leichten VR. wen man wenig luft hat dan knalt man andauernd mit der Flanke. wen man aber mehr luft reinhaut um nicht durzuschlagen hat man nen zu harten (reifen naturlich  also wen so ein leichter reifen auf kannten nachgibt dann knalt man auch direkt mit den Flanken.
BEI DIESEM REIFEN NICHT. also man spurt das der dan auch almalich harter wird wen der deformiert wird, heist, man knalt nicht mehr so oft mit den flanken. dieser efekt hat mich echt umgehauen, hatte sowas noch nie gehabt und gesehen. genauso ist es beim rubberqueen!!! ECHT GENIAL

also kurz gesagt, supper faherlebnis, steine fuhlen sich ans als wehren sie dick mit grass und moos uberwachsen, so weich fuhlt es sich an. 
Fur mir die geilsten gummis.
PRODUKT DES JAHRES

...wahr noch nie von sowas begeistert aber hier konnte ich nicht anders 


P.S. hat einer von euch erfahrungen mit dem mauntenking in der suppersonic ausfuhrung ? wend der protection schon zu gut ist kann dann der suppersonic nicht viel schlechter sein und die 140g weniger sind auch nicht von der hand zu weisen.
habe den Berti im neiuen video mit dem schlappen gesehen also muste der was taugen.


----------



## ringo667 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahr den Reifen auch schon lange muss dir in allem Recht geben, aber das 



locdog schrieb:


> durschlag schutz IST da und grieb wie der trayall wen nicht sogar besser.



halte ich doch für ein kleines bischen übertrieben.

Ein Durchschlagschutz ist da, aber der Try all ist doch etwas robuster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (29. Dezember 2008)

ringo667 schrieb:


> Ich fahr den Reifen auch schon lange muss dir in allem Recht geben, aber das
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mus ich dir auch recht geben  ich meinte nur das im vergleich zur anderen 850g manteln ein durchschladschutz da ist, sprich das APEX zeug halt schon was es verspricht, also mehr sicherheit, obwohl so ein TA mehr flleisch insgesammt hat, namlich 450g mehr und das hilft dabei


----------



## ringo667 (29. Dezember 2008)

locdog schrieb:


> mus ich dir auch recht geben  ich meinte nur das im vergleich zur anderen 850g manteln ein durchschladschutz da ist, sprich das APEX zeug halt schon was es verspricht, also mehr sicherheit, obwohl so ein TA mehr flleisch insgesammt hat, namlich 450g mehr und das hilft dabei



so hört sich das besser an 

Wir sind uns jedenfalls einig, dass die RQ eine echt brauchbare alternative zum bleischweren TA darstellt

Ich fahr übrigens den Conti Slash vorne, packt saugut und ist im Vergleich zu anderen Reifen echt billig.


----------



## locdog (29. Dezember 2008)

tatsachlich. bilig und leicht, un laut datenbalt aufgebaut wie der mountainking nur ohne blackchilli  obwohl von der mischung wurde ich nicht gerne abdanken 

ALSO, wen irgend einer schon mal den Continental Mountainking in der SUPERSONIC ausfuhrung schon mal getestet hat bitte mal sein statement abgeben


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Dezember 2008)

Eine Frage zu Biketrialgermany:

Wo finde ich die Versandkosten? Habe auf der Seite nichts finden kÃ¶nnen, auch nicht wenn ich schon die Versandart im Warenkorb angeben habe.
Rechnung wÃ¤re meine Wahl gewesen:
"Zahlungsart (Rechnung GebÃ¼hr)  EUR 0.00 
 Versandkosten (Versand Versandgebiet: Deutschland)  EUR 0.00 "


----------



## curry4king (29. Dezember 2008)

mir hatte der glaube auch keine versandkosten verrechnet


----------



## siede. (29. Dezember 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu Biketrialgermany:
> 
> Wo finde ich die Versandkosten? Habe auf der Seite nichts finden kÃ¶nnen, auch nicht wenn ich schon die Versandart im Warenkorb angeben habe.
> Rechnung wÃ¤re meine Wahl gewesen:
> ...



irgendwas zwischen 6 und 8 Euro.... da steht irgendwo "Wir versuchen immer den gÃ¼nstigsten Versand zu wÃ¤hlen" oder sowas in der art 

Hatte meinen Bionic B1 Rahmen da bestellt, lieferung hatte etwas lÃ¤nger gedauert, wenn ich mich erinnere.


----------



## andre35i (29. Dezember 2008)

hallo kann mir mal einer sagen was das für MAXXIS sind...und sind  die gut zum Trialen???


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Dezember 2008)

Das sind Maxxis Minion und das ist *der* Standardtrialreifen 
Also absolut trialtauglich.


----------



## siede. (29. Dezember 2008)

sehen aber beim trialmarkt anders aus...




ist das nur auf den Abbildungen so, oder haben die beim Jan keine Beschriftung etc.?

Und, habe selber eine Frage: Taugen die Michelin Hot ? Sind ja relativ günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. Dezember 2008)

Der Michelin hat keinen Durchschlagsschutz, die Karkasse ist extrem dÃ¼nn.
Ich hatte den dem Teil keinen SpaÃ.


----------



## Frank K. (29. Dezember 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu Biketrialgermany:
> 
> Wo finde ich die Versandkosten? Habe auf der Seite nichts finden kÃ¶nnen, auch nicht wenn ich schon die Versandart im Warenkorb angeben habe.
> Rechnung wÃ¤re meine Wahl gewesen:
> ...



So, jetzt mit Versandkosten.


----------



## DirtMTB (29. Dezember 2008)

@locdog

ich hab den MK in der Supersonic Ausführung drauf. 
Ist echt nen super Fluppen kann ich nur empfehlen. Bounct gut, mega Grip für nen CC Reifen und Durchschlag technisch für das Gewicht, ok.. meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall besser als nen Nobby Knick...

Bin aber auch noch nen Anfänger und kann denn halt nicht wirklich auf Herz und Nieren testen

Gruß Jan


----------



## siede. (29. Dezember 2008)

DirtMTB schrieb:


> @locdog
> 
> ich hab den MK in der Supersonic Ausführung drauf.
> Ist echt nen super Fluppen kann ich nur empfehlen. Bounct gut, mega Grip für nen CC Reifen und Durchschlag technisch für das Gewicht, ok.. meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall besser als nen Nobby Knick...
> ...


gibts nen Link zu dem Schlappen? Würd mich mal interessieren


----------



## DirtMTB (29. Dezember 2008)

http://bike-components.de/catalog/Reifen+%26+Schl%E4uche/MTB+Faltreifen/Mountain+King+Supersonic+Faltreifen?osCsid=3d259ebf6bb1a045e00ae7cd07b4abb1

und montiert





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## siede. (29. Dezember 2008)

schaun richtig cool aus, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (30. Dezember 2008)

siede. schrieb:


> sehen aber beim trialmarkt anders aus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auf dem Echo/Endorfin ist die alte Version des Minion mit der 62a Mischung aufgezogen, das sieht man an dem roten streifen, die neueren Minion mit 62a haben den nicht mehr.


----------



## locdog (30. Dezember 2008)

DirtMTB schrieb:


> @locdog
> 
> ich hab den MK in der Supersonic Ausführung drauf.
> Ist echt nen super Fluppen kann ich nur empfehlen. Bounct gut, mega Grip für nen CC Reifen und Durchschlag technisch für das Gewicht, ok.. meiner Meinung nach auf jeden Fall besser als nen Nobby Knick...
> ...




oki danke furs die positiven worte. also wen du als "anfanger" mit dem teil klar kommst und vom gewisen durchschalgschutz redest mus das ding doch was taugen  
also in den nachsten tage hohle ich mir das teil und werd dan nen guten vergleich zum jetzigen protector haben....und wer das kamel bis auf unter 8,9 kilo drucken


----------



## Sebastian G (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe heute eine Delle in das Unterrohr von meinen 231 Kamel Rahmen gehauen obwohl ich meiner meinung nach noch nicht mal besonders doll aufgeschlagen bin.
Ich hoffe die Delle hat keine Auswirkung auf die Stabilität.

MFG Sebastian


----------



## hst_trialer (31. Dezember 2008)

im sinne des erfinders ist die delle bestimmt nicht...

wird schon nicht gleich auseinanderfallen.


----------



## Eisbein (31. Dezember 2008)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> Ich habe heute eine Delle in das Unterrohr von meinen 231 Kamel Rahmen gehauen obwohl ich meiner meinung nach noch nicht mal besonders doll aufgeschlagen bin.
> Ich hoffe die Delle hat keine Auswirkung auf die Stabilität.
> 
> MFG Sebastian



tja was will man erwarten bei 1,8kg rahmen gewicht


----------



## MSC-Trialer (31. Dezember 2008)

Kann mir gut vorstellen das das bei dem Preis des Rahmens schon etwas schmerzt  Bei der 2ten Delle ist es dann nicht mehr so schlimm. Betrachte es einfach als Entjungferung des Rahmens.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. Dezember 2008)

Ok, dann fahre ich wohl eine Nymphomanin.


----------



## KermitB4 (1. Januar 2009)

Und ich immernoch eine holde Jungfer


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (1. Januar 2009)

soll auch sterbende jungfern geben


----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. Januar 2009)

mein TI hat am wochenende auch ne schöne beule bekommen, war aber nicht meiner schuld 

ist es nun ein vergewaltigungsopfer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (1. Januar 2009)

ja, so würd ich s nenen....
is aber n bissl alt...so ne alte oma zu vergewaltigen....was sind des das für leute


----------



## locdog (2. Januar 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> tja was will man erwarten bei 1,8kg rahmen gewicht



na na na, fur das gewicht ist das teil erstaunlich unenpfindlich  was ich vom meinem BT nicht gerade sagen konnte 

...hast bestimmt schon gut geklatscht. ich bin schon ziemlich oft gegengeknalt und auser ne mini delle ist bis jetzt nicht pasiert. 
wen die nicht arg tief ist (uber 5mm) und in der nehe tretlagetr oder steuerrohr brauhst du dir nicht alzu grosse sorgen machen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Januar 2009)

Mal eine ganz harmlose Frage:

Mich wÃ¼rde mal interessieren, ob und wie Ã¼berhaupt schonmal ein Pitbull gerissen ist? Habe nirgends etwas finden kÃ¶nnen. Alles reiÃt mal, aber ich finde _nichts_ zum Pitbull?
Jahrgang wÃ¤re wenn auch ganz nett.


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Januar 2009)

also ich habe ein 26er pitbull von 2005 und das hat bisher keinen riss. ich weiss aber nicht wie es vorher behandelt wurde.

vielleicht hilft dir diese aussage auch ein wenig


----------



## Trialmaniax (14. Januar 2009)

reicht das?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Januar 2009)

Danke euch!

Gibt es zu den Bildern auch einen Hintergrund?  Also hast Du nÃ¤here Informationen dazu?


Martin


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Januar 2009)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie das passiert sein soll. Würde der Schaft vorher nicht Brechen bevor das GANZE Steuerrohr abreißt?


----------



## misanthropia (14. Januar 2009)

wengstens wurde es anständig geschweißt


----------



## locdog (14. Januar 2009)

aaa. ich erinere mich an das bild. ist ALT, der tup hat andauernd hooks gezogen.....generel ist das ein solides teil, freund von mir fur das teil 2-3 jahre ohne probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (14. Januar 2009)

ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass das teil von james barton stammte, und der fährt sicherlich ne ecke besser als die meisten hier. und das ein trialrahmen irgendwann mal bricht, ist doch nich weiter schlimm. da kommt halt ein neuer und weiter gehts. das pitbull is halt auch nur ein alu klotz


----------



## andre35i (16. Januar 2009)

hallo kann ich beim (Ebay darkhorse Rahmen)ein 118mm innenlager
fahren...oder ist das zu kurtz...habe eine echo kurbel mit freilauf...oder brauche ich 128mm innendlager...


----------



## Eisbein (16. Januar 2009)

je nach kurbel und aufnahme system ist das ziemlich eng. mit 4kant sollte es wohl nichts werden


----------



## andre35i (16. Januar 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> je nach kurbel und aufnahme system ist das ziemlich eng. mit 4kant sollte es wohl nichts werden



habe ja die kurbel mit freilauf und isis aufnahme...


----------



## siede. (16. Januar 2009)

Eine Frage: Was haltet ihr von den Trialtech ISIS Kurbeln (die es beim Jan fÃ¼r 75â¬ gibt)? 

Hab mir sie in 175mm Silber bestellt. Denke das mÃ¼sste bei 1,82m KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe passen. Machen es diese 5mm mehr oder weniger denn Ã¼berhaupt aus?

Edit: die gerÃ¤te hier 





GruÃ, Alex


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Januar 2009)

Bitte was hat die KurbelarmlÃ¤nge mit der KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmd (16. Januar 2009)

andre35i schrieb:


> hallo kann ich beim (Ebay darkhorse Rahmen)ein 118mm innenlager
> fahren...oder ist das zu kurtz...habe eine echo kurbel mit freilauf...oder brauche ich 128mm innendlager...



Hallo Andre,
du brauchst ein Lager mit 128 mm.


----------



## siede. (16. Januar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Bitte was hat die KurbelarmlÃ¤nge mit der KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe zu tun?



sag dus mir  aber Fragen sind immernoch nicht beantwortet


----------



## JP Trialer (18. Januar 2009)

was habt ihr so für erfahrungne mit dem Northwave avalanche?


hält der länger als der tryAll oder isses die selbe wurst?


----------



## andre35i (20. Januar 2009)

hallo leute...

baue mir grad ein brake boster für hs33 mit v-brake aufnahme...
hat einer von euch eine zeichnung...mit der Höhe,Stärke,und breite...
oder auch nur die maße...


----------



## curry4king (20. Januar 2009)

guck mal in den Selbstbau Fred da ist irgendwo sowas drinne dann kannste den typen auch mal anschreiben

mfg


----------



## Sebastian G (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Hat jemand von euch schon mal negative Erfahrungen mit einen 26 zoll Try All Nuc Vorbau gemacht?? ( http://trialmarkt.de/media/stemovers130.jpg )

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## siede. (30. Januar 2009)

Ist es normal das meine Adamant free hub sicht nur relativ schwer drehen lässt?... wenn ich die Nabe andrehe, bleibt sie sogut wie sofort stehen...

Im gegensatz zu meine VR Nabe ist da echt 'n grooßer Unterschied :-( Und bei 5 verbauten industrielagern sollte das eigentlich nicht sein.


Gemeint ist die Nabe: http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=638&category_id=148. Ist baugleich mit den anderen Freehubs alla Zoo! etc.

wäre echt blöd, wenn ich die jetzt wieder zurückschicken müsste... 



Und in dem Fall, das es nicht normal ist, wie kann ich die Nabe "öffnen"?




Denke mal die Industrielager sind ein bischen zu zusammengepresst und würd mal versuchen sie zu entlasten, da ist aber irgendwie kaum eine Möglichkeit das zu bewerkstellingen.


Wäre froh wenn Antworten kommen würden


----------



## Eisbein (30. Januar 2009)

das ist deng. Da kann der 20 industrielager reinpacken, wenn die lager mist sind bringt das auch nichts.


----------



## siede. (30. Januar 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> das ist deng. Da kann der 20 industrielager reinpacken, wenn die lager mist sind bringt das auch nichts.



ich mein, meine VR Nabe hat mich 30â¬ gekostet und dreht sich wesentlich besser 

Und der Freilauf lÃ¤uft richtig gut, nur halt die komplette Nabe nicht -.-


----------



## Eisbein (30. Januar 2009)

deng eben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (30. Januar 2009)

Wenn ich mir die Bilder auf der Tarty Seite anschaue, dann sehe ich da nix wo man was aufschrauben könnte... Hast tu es schonmal mit "Ganz feste am Zahnkranz ziehen und hoffen das die Kleinteile nicht raushüpfen" probiert?


----------



## siede. (30. Januar 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Hast tu es schonmal mit "Ganz feste am Zahnkranz ziehen und hoffen das die Kleinteile nicht raushüpfen" probiert?



verstehe grad nicht richtig was du meinst...  

Hab mich in den letzten zwei stunden damit beschäftigt einen weg zu finden um diese rießen distanz-scheiben abzukriegen  Glaub ich bin einfach nur zu Blöd, oder die von adamant sind zu schlau...





so weit komme ich nichtmal^^


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. Januar 2009)

Wie wÃ¤r's, wenn Du bevor Du alles auseinander nimmst, den Lagern eine Chance gibst, und sie ersteinmal fÃ¤hrst? Eventuell werden sie noch weich. Und was willst Du machen wenn es auf ist? Die Lager angaffen?


----------



## siede. (30. Januar 2009)

wie schon gesagt... bin zwar kein Hellseher, habe aber das gefühl, das die Lager ein bischen zu stark zusammengepresst sind... warscheinlich von diesen Distanz-Ringen. Weiteres könnt ich nur sagen wenn die Teile ab wären....

Nunja, an fahren ist noch nicht zu denken^^ Da fehlt einfach noch zu viel


----------



## Raimund-Aut (30. Januar 2009)

Nichts dabei denken, einspeichen, fahren. 

Sollt es dich beim Fahren nicht stören = Problem erledigt 

Sollt es sich durchs Fahren bessern = Problem erst recht erledigt 

Sollt es sich nicht bessern und dich stören, dann kannst du ja immer noch ans Zurückschicken denken.


----------



## curry4king (31. Januar 2009)

das wird sich schon legen...evtl nomma bissel öl reinklatschen

soo ich hab dann auch nochmal was zu berichten und zwar zum thema reifen

ich bin vorher big betty gefahren und habe hier von locdog´s angeprisenden rubber queen erfahren (2.4 skin wall auch falt reifen)

gewichtstechnisch merkt man keinen unterschied aber in der bounce stärke =)

also ich würde diesem reifen jetzt immer dem big betty bevorzugen außerdem hätt ich bei ein paar missglückten landemanövern den betty schon zerlöchert aber der rubber queen hällt und sieht dazu auchnoch gei laus :-D

mfg


----------



## locdog (2. Februar 2009)

curry4king schrieb:


> das wird sich schon legen...evtl nomma bissel öl reinklatschen
> 
> soo ich hab dann auch nochmal was zu berichten und zwar zum thema reifen
> 
> ...




....habe seit 2 monten (heist im winter aber garnichts) den mountainking in der protection (600g) der wie schon gesagt ubelst geil ist. hab demnach noch die suppersonic (480g) gekauft, hoffe ihn in dieser woche noch zu testen, dann gibt es vergleichsinfos


----------



## erwinosius (2. Februar 2009)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass die Lager so schwer gehen weil sie zu sehr zusammengepresst sind. Was soll denn da zusammengepresst sein damit sich ein Lager schwer dreht??
Normal liegt das am Fett das in den Lagern ist. Da dreht sich das ganze am Anfang bissl schwer aber dafür hat man eine langanhaltende Schmierung. Wenn es dich stört kann man versuche mit Öl das Fett aus den Lagern zu verdrängen. Dann gehts normal leichter. Ist aber nur bedingt sinnvoll da dadurch öfter nachgeschmiert werden muss.
Ich denke mal dass es beim Fahren gar nicht so sehr stört und mit der Zeit eh noch ein ganzes Stück besser wird.
gruß
erwin


----------



## NOS-Trial (2. Februar 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> ....habe seit 2 monten (heist im winter aber garnichts) den mountainking in der protection (600g) der wie schon gesagt ubelst geil ist. hab demnach noch die suppersonic (480g) gekauft, hoffe ihn in dieser woche noch zu testen, dann gibt es vergleichsinfos



^^ 26" 


meine (getunten) 20" Mäntel wiegen VR 465g und HR 923g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (6. Februar 2009)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit den belägen der marke A2Z gemacht?

werde mir demnächst für die hope neue besorgen und bin in der bucht auf folgende gestoßen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/AZ-570-passend-f...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:4|65:1|39:1|240:1318

würde mich über ein kleines feedback freuen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Februar 2009)

Nachdem ich nun den direkten Vergleich Nokon/Odyssey linear slic habe kann ich Folgendes sagen:

Ich bin froh wieder die linear slics drauf gepackt zu haben, denn von Nokon bin ich etwas enttÃ¤uscht.


Linear slic:
*Pro*
-Preis!
-Extrem wenig Widerstand HÃ¼lle/Zug
-sehr harter Druckpunkt
-keine fummlige Montage
-keine nervend rutschende Liner
-super Optik/Viele Farben
-Seher leise, kein Klappern am Rahmen
*Kontra*
-KÃ¼rzen ist etwas schwerer, am besten Seitenschneider+Hammer benutzen um die HÃ¼lle 100% genau zu kÃ¼rzen und den Liner nicht zu quetschen.


Nokon:
*Pro*
-edle Optik
-leichtgÃ¤ngig, jedoch auch nach sÃ¤mtliche Einstellungen und Behandlungen nicht so leichtgÃ¤ngig wie die Linear slics
-LÃ¤nge verÃ¤nderbar
-harter Druckpunkt
*Kontra*
-fummlige Montage,..
-lauter als Linear slics am Rahmen, GummiÃ¼berzÃ¼ge bringen nichts, weil sie verrutschen
-sehr nervend: Liner verrutscht und stÃ¶rt manchmal sogar die Funktion. Trotz optimaler LÃ¤nge
-Preis


Kann eigentlich nicht an der Leitung liegen, jedoch wurde die Bremse nach der Montage der Nokons extrem laut, fast HS33 Niveau... 
Habe dann wieder meiner Linear slics verbaut und nun gibt es wieder das standhafte Zischen wie es vor den Nokons war.



In diesem Sinne:
Gut die Erfahrung mal gemacht zu haben, jedoch bin ich froh die Nokons wieder runter zu haben.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (13. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe Nokon Außenhüllen und innen den linear slic Zug. vorher hatte ich teflonbeschichtete Jagwire Züge im Nokon, die waren noch einen Hauch besser!


----------



## siede. (13. Februar 2009)

Hab mir die Animal Illegal Linear Stahlflex für meine bb7 bestellt. Morgen/Montag sollten die da sein, dann kann ich berichten wie die so sind... Der vorteil: Die gibts in vielen Farben 


> schwarz,                            weiss,                            rot,                            blau, _*                           grün*_,                            braun,                             purple,                            orange und gold


Gruß, Alex


----------



## Eisbein (13. Februar 2009)

ich kürze meine linear slics immer mit der flex und der dünnsten hilti trennscheibe die mir unter die finger kommt. Muss nur recht schnell gehen ansonsten schmilzt man sich das liner ende zu, kann man aber auch recht einfach mit ner nadel wieder aufmachen.

Ansonsten würde ich martin zu stimmen. Ich hatte ab und an den vergleich zw. meinen odyssey linear slics und den nokons von felix. Seine nokons waren in etwa so als wäre dort mehl oder feinster sand drin.


----------



## -OX- (14. Februar 2009)

Ich benutze die Jagwire (silbern) habe allerdings noch keine anderen gehabt (außer Shimano)

gekürzt mit der Flex und dann mit einer kleinen Gasflamme ganz vorsichtig,
die Schnittkante  etwas erwärmt dadurch rundet sich der Kunstoffausgang etwas (schwierig zu erklären) auch habe ich den Ausgang im erwärmten Zustand dann mit einem Nagel noch minimal geweitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (14. Februar 2009)

Ich habe gestern mal mein Monty Freilauf geöffnet um ihn zu reinigen.
Vergleiche Ihn jetzt mit dem ACS, da ich vorher nur ACS gefahren bin.

So da ich endlich von Jan mal nen Freilauf Abzieher gekauft hatte (5) konnte ich den monty nun abschrauben. Um den Freilauf öffnen zu können muss man ihn im Gegensatz zum ACS komplett abschrauben.
Gesagt getan...dann den Abzieher in den Schraubstock gespannt und mit leichten schlägen geöffnet.

Innen sah er erstmal genauso aus wie der ACS. Hmm Ok erstmal nach unten durchgraben. Kugeln raus und die 2 Abstandsringe raus. Jetzt sah ich die 6 Klinken die schonmal breiter waren als die vom ACS. Jetzt hab ich alles rausgenommen und mir den zahnring mal genauer angeschaut. Die ausfräsungen der Zähne sind Tiefer und sauberer gefräst als die vom ACS. Die Klinken waren auch breiter und anders eingesetzt. Sie sind auch sauber gearbeitet. Die federn sind Komplett anders als beim ACS, denn sie sind in so einer kleinen schlaufe gebogen. Die vom ACS haben ja so eine Biegekante (sollbruchstelle)...
der Freilaufkörper könnte besser gearbeitet sein z.B die ausparungen für die Klinken und Federn.
Achja kleiner Tipp für leute die sich schwer tun ihren Freilauf wieder zusammen zu bekommen (wegen den vielen Kugeln) einfach ein bisschen Fett oder Siliconfett auf die Laufbahn schmieren und die Kugeln einfach gegenkleben lassen!

Der Freilauf wurde nach 1 Monat Fahrzeit geöffnet.

Fazit: Der Doppelte Preis ist der Freilauf schon wert. Schade ist nur dass er nicht abgedichtet ist


----------



## Thiemsche (17. Februar 2009)

Hat schon irgendwer Erfahrungen mit der Komplettversion der Echo TR Bremse gemacht. Brauch dringen!!! ne neue Bremse und hab mir die Echo TR ausgeguckt. 
Oder sollte man sich die 40Euro extra sparen und die Orginal Maguras holen?


----------



## bike 20 (17. Februar 2009)

Ich sollte mal von einem kumpel aus fragen wie das Echo Lite ist.
Denn viele sagen das ist super, und bei andern ist es nach 4 monaten weggebrochen.
denn nachdem ich das video von Carles Lopez gesehen hatte, hab ich mich schon gewundert. (zur erinnerung: http://www.vimeo.com/2053254)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. Februar 2009)

MÃ¤Ãig, meines (von 07) hat nichtmal einen Sommer Ã¼berlebt 
Aber von der Geomtrie hat es wirklich SpaÃ gemacht, und fÃ¼r mich hatte sich der Abstecher zu 20" gelohnt


----------



## florianwagner (17. Februar 2009)

mal was für die kalten finger, ich fahr damit schon den ganzen winter. einfach in die hosentasche stecken und wenn die finger kalt werden knicken und schon wirds warm. 
daheim kann man das teil in kochendes wasser legen und wieder verwenden.


----------



## trialisgeil (17. Februar 2009)

Hilft sowas auch bei 1m Neuschnee?


----------



## Eisbein (17. Februar 2009)

trialisgeil schrieb:


> Hilft sowas auch bei 1m Neuschnee?



nimm den bunsen brenner oder direkt bei der stadt einen beheizbaren trialspot beantragen  

wir haben nur 15cm schnee. fahren geht immer noch einiger maßen. 

Ich an deiner stelle würde skifahren gehen


----------



## ecols (18. Februar 2009)

Thiemsche schrieb:


> Hat schon irgendwer Erfahrungen mit der Komplettversion der Echo TR Bremse gemacht. Brauch dringen!!! ne neue Bremse und hab mir die Echo TR ausgeguckt.
> Oder sollte man sich die 40Euro extra sparen und die Orginal Maguras holen?


Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Original Magura nehmen und maximal nen Austauschhebel, außer du hast nen CNC Fetisch..  Sie sieht scon viel geiler aus, ist aber technisch nicht wirklich anders und die Garantie- und Serviceleitungen haben mich bei Magura immer überzeugt..


----------



## bike 20 (18. Februar 2009)

mir wurde auch gesagt das die Echo Bremsen keinen relativ guten Druckpunkt haben.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Februar 2009)

Hs33 mit Langen Hebeln.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian G (18. Februar 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Hs33 mit Langen Hebeln.....



Ganz meine rede


----------



## Thiemsche (19. Februar 2009)

Hab mich auch für's Orginal mit ZOO-Hebel entschieden.


----------



## hst_trialer (21. Februar 2009)

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit derartigen Kolben gemacht





sind aus einer Hope TryAll und sehen nichtmehr ganz fluffig aus. hab bereits neue gedreht und auch mal 3hundertstel drauf gepackt, weil ich finde, dass die ganz schön kippeln.

Trotzdem die Frage: könnte man die noch fahren? Bzw. fährt jemand sie in dieem Zustand?


----------



## tha_joe (21. Februar 2009)

Ist ein generelles Problem bei dem alten Hope Modell, ich tät sie nicht mehr fahren, meine haben genauso ausgesehen. Bremsen tut es schon noch, aber es kommen halt minimal Spuren DOT auf die Scheibe, dann quitscht es, und die Bremsleistung nimmt schon deutlich ab. Greetz...


----------



## *Sickboy* (22. Februar 2009)

Ganz so durchgerockt waren meine nicht ...
Hatte auch Probleme mit der undichten Hope (´07er), lag aber nicht an den Kolben. Meine waren auch leicht verkratzt aber es lag an der Bremszange. Hab die Bremse eingeschickt und ne neue Bremszange bekommen incl. Schrauben und Beläge obwohl die Garantie schon abgelaufen war. Alles für umme nicht mal Versand aus UK nach GER zahlen müssen, lediglich das Wegschicken hat 6,90 gekostet. Dickes Lob an HOPE!!!
Ich würd dir auch empfehlen die Beläge einmal im Jahr zu wechseln, auch wenn noch gut Material drauf ist. Du hast dann erstens wieder einen besseren Druckpunkt und bessere Bremsleistung und man verhindert dass sie sich schief abfahren und dadurch die Kolben schief rausgedrückt werden, was die Gefahr der Undichtigkeit nochmal erhöht.
Zurück zu deinem Problem ... bestell dir einfach neue beim Jan, kosten 12euro das paar, also nicht die Welt und du bist auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Februar 2009)

Ich würde die Kolben etwas abziehn und dann Dicronite beschichten lassen.
So packst du noch ein paar hunderstel drauf und das Aluminium nutzt sich nicht so schnell ab. Würde ich dir bei deinen neuen Kolben auch raten. Wir haben das im Werkzeugbau immer bei unseren Verdecklerrollen aus Alu so gemacht, weil die sich immer schnell eingelaufen haben. Durch die Dicronitehartbeschichtung ist das aber nicht mehr passiert.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (22. Februar 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun den direkten Vergleich Nokon/Odyssey linear slic habe kann ich Folgendes sagen:
> 
> Ich bin froh wieder die linear slics drauf gepackt zu haben, denn von Nokon bin ich etwas enttÃ¤uscht.


Kennst du nen shop der die gÃ¼nstig versendet?


----------



## Eisbein (22. Februar 2009)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Kennst du nen shop der die günstig versendet?



Ich hab meine beim lokalen bikehändler geschossen. UVP von cosmicsport sind 8,95, afaik.

Günstiger bekommste die im netz auch nicht wirklich. Achja bei cosmic sport sollte fast jeder laden öfter mal was bestellen. Als einfach mal hingehen und fragen.


----------



## Flexi (25. Februar 2009)

Hi,
ich bin grad mal das neue atomz 20" gefahren...
es fährt sich sehr sehr gut...ausser...
das rad wurde frisch ausgepackt und hatte schon vorne und hi ne leichte 8. außerdem ist der kettenspanner sehr schlecht zu justieren. der rest sieht sehr schick aus... 
bin gespannt ob viele von den modellen verkauft werden.
Gruß Felix
P.S. Bin gespannt ob die gabel hält..
habt ihr ansonsten schon was über die räder gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (25. Februar 2009)

Was ist mit der Gabel?


----------



## NOS-Trial (25. Februar 2009)

Flexi schrieb:


> atomz 20"





Flexi schrieb:


> kettenspanner sehr schlecht zu justieren



meiner Meinung ist die Kombination von 1. und 2. dass das größte Problem...



hast du das grüne 20" ?


----------



## Flexi (25. Februar 2009)

jop ich meine das grüne..
die gabel sieht sehr ungewohnt aus...
die rohre sind ovalförmig...wenn man von vorne guckt ist sie sehr schmal..


----------



## Flexi (26. Februar 2009)

noch fragen zu der gabel? 





das rad wurde noch nciht mal 2tage gefahren...und der fahrer fährt auch erst seit gestern trial..
Gruß Felix


----------



## NOS-Trial (26. Februar 2009)

Kaugummi


----------



## TrialerPhil (27. Februar 2009)

wenn sich einer eine Echo SL Bremse kaufen will --> lasst es lieber!!
hab nur schlechte erfahrungen mit der Bremse gemacht.
die ist ihr geld auf keinen fall wert :-(    --> HS33 4 Ever <--


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (27. Februar 2009)

TrialerPhil schrieb:


> wenn sich einer eine Echo SL Bremse kaufen will --> lasst es lieber!!
> hab nur schlechte erfahrungen mit der Bremse gemacht.
> die ist ihr geld auf keinen fall wert :-(    --> HS33 4 Ever <--



gehts auch etwas genauer bitte?


----------



## TrialerPhil (27. Februar 2009)

Der Echo SL Bremsgriff ist undicht geworden und einer der Bremskolben auch...  Der Echo SL Bremshebel hatt sich innen wo die verstellschraube ist aufgelöst?!


----------



## NOS-Trial (5. März 2009)

Flexi schrieb:


> noch fragen zu der gabel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



London-Ride 0:54


----------



## siede. (5. März 2009)

owtsch... ist aber nicht gebrochen?


----------



## Flexi (5. März 2009)

ne nur gebogen...wie ein shopper


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. März 2009)

Ich habe mich gestern dazu entschlossen, meine alten Ritchey WCS Softgriffe nach 2 Jahren Trial mal zu wechseln, da sie langsam aber sicher zu weit eingerissen sind.

Die Ritcheys sind wohl die besten Griffe Ã¼berhaupt, kosten um die 11 Euro und halten ewig.

Habe gestern im Radladen vergebens nach ihnen gesucht, stattdessen gibt es nun BBB Softgriffe.^

Diese sehen Ã¤hnlich aus wie die Ritchey und fÃ¼hlen sich auch Ã¤hnlich an, kosten aber nurnoch 5,95â¬.

Montiert und Probegefahren: Top! Wie ich es vorher von den Ritcheys gewohnt war. BBB sind etwas dÃ¼nner, machen aber einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## Eisbein (8. März 2009)

kann ich auch so bestätigen, Meine sind am rechten griff vom daumen demoliert. Aber trotzdessen noch sehr gut fahrbar. Die BBB werde ich dann auch mal testen, die bekomm ich ja dann für umme


----------



## dane08 (8. März 2009)

kannmir jemand sagen welche speichenlängen ich für folgende kombi brauche?

3fach gekreuzt
monty 36 loch nabe
http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/123
+
HR-Felge 19" Try All 47mm (36 Loch) 
http://biketrial.de/media/tryrimrear20.jpg


----------



## Trialside (8. März 2009)

Mit den Werten von Tartybikes (siehe Felge und Nabe, je 6mm Abzug vom Nabenflanschdurchmesser) und dem Speichenlängenrechner von DT Swiss komm ich auf 160mm auf der Disc-Seite und 163mm auf der Ritzelseite...

Edit: Ohne Gewähr und Haftung für Fehlkauf...


----------



## Trialside (10. März 2009)

STOP!. Es müssen 175 und 177mm sein! Der DT-Speichenrechner verwendet statt dem normalen Komma als Trennzeichen den Punkt. Mit dem Komma gibts falsche Werte! Hab ich gerade eben erst bemerkt... Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (10. März 2009)

danke für die info, ich hab jetz noma mit jan geredet, und der schickt mir warscheinlich die passenden speichen zu(hab noch n paar andere sachen bestellt)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. März 2009)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich zwei kleine SchweiÃpunkte an meinem Freilauf loswerde? Abfeilen ist nicht, da sie tiefer liegen als der Lockring.

Was soll das Ã¼berhaupt, der Monty wird doch sowieso gegen den Lockring festgeschraubt auf der Nabe, Ã¶ffnen kann er sich eh nicht und hat er auch in zwei Jahren nie.

Als ich damals meinen Monty bekam, war das noch nicht, dass man da zwei SchweiÃpunkte hat.

Bevor ich ihn montiere hÃ¤tte ich schon gerne wie bei meinem alten Monty geÃ¶ffnet, etwas entfettet, Federn etwas mehr gespannt etc.pp.


Hat jemand eine Idee?

Martin


----------



## Eisbein (11. März 2009)

Flex?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. März 2009)




----------



## mr.mütze (11. März 2009)

dremel?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (11. März 2009)

meißel ^^


----------



## bike-show.de (11. März 2009)

Eno?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. März 2009)

bike-show.de schrieb:


> Eno?



SchÃ¶n wÃ¤r's.

Bleibe wohl auf Monty, weil es gÃ¼nstiger ist.


Gibt es nicht eine schonendere Variante die Punkte zu lÃ¶sen? Ich wÃ¼rde ungern an einem neuen Freilauf mit MeiÃen, Dremel & Co arbeiten..


----------



## Trialside (11. März 2009)

Mach mal ein Bild, bitte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. März 2009)

Wollt demnächst ja ein bisschen was Einkaufen. Ein paar Erfahrungswerte/Entscheidungshilfen wären von Vorteil.

Lenker: Monty Vs. Tryall Rage
Oder gibt es noch Alternativen? Ich brauch Rise, was leichtes und Breites(mind. 700mm). 3 Dinge auf einmal 

Zur Gabel, da würde ich gerne aus Gewichtsgründen eine Echo SL Verbauen. Ich wiege etwa so 75 Kilo, wird das gut gehen? Mach gerne Vorderradsachen...

Mehr als 200 lass ich für die Teile allerdings nicht.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. März 2009)

hol dir ruhig n Rage , absolut geiler lenker  .von der echo Sl würde ich dir abraten , meiner meinung nach ist das ding totaler schrott


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> SchÃ¶n wÃ¤r's.
> 
> Bleibe wohl auf Monty, weil es gÃ¼nstiger ist.
> 
> ...



ich denke daran kommst du wohl nicht vorbei, benutz ein dremel oder die flex mit Schleifscheibe, da kann man eigentlich nichts anderres bei zerstÃ¶ren.


----------



## ecols (11. März 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Wollt demnächst ja ein bisschen was Einkaufen. Ein paar Erfahrungswerte/Entscheidungshilfen wären von Vorteil.
> 
> Lenker: Monty Vs. Tryall Rage
> Oder gibt es noch Alternativen? Ich brauch Rise, was leichtes und Breites(mind. 700mm). 3 Dinge auf einmal
> ...



wenn sie geht würde ich dir zur syntace raten.. allerdings ist der schaft recht kurz, da muss man glück haben dass es passt oder bissl basteln..

Übrigens: Trial Kaufberatungs Unterforum


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. März 2009)

Wie gesagt, die beiden Punkte liegen sogar minimal tiefer als der Lockring..

Schwachsinn sowas Ã¼berhaupt zu machen!


----------



## Trialstriker (11. März 2009)

ich sag nur hammer und schraubendreher und vllt bisschen mit ner schlüsselfeile rumspielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.mütze (11. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die beiden Punkte liegen sogar minimal tiefer als der Lockring..
> 
> Schwachsinn sowas Ã¼berhaupt zu machen!



wasn das fÃ¼rn scheiÃ oh man musste mit nem kleinen dremel versuchen.


----------



## Eisbein (11. März 2009)

jop nen kleiner dremel. flex ist bisschen so grob


----------



## Trialside (11. März 2009)

Auflöten? Weiß ja nicht, obs geschweißt oder nur verlötet ist. Fachmänner anwesend?


----------



## locdog (12. März 2009)

sieht aus wie punktschweisnaht. da hilft eigentlich nur ein dremel mit trenscheibe wie schon oben empfolen.
oder nen gang zum zahnarzt. geht auch prima, habs schon paar mal mit nen micromotor gemacht


----------



## konrad (19. März 2009)

Trialtech Lenker:hab ich jetzt an beiden bikes-wirklich eine bereicherung fürs Feeling,sehr geil


----------



## dane08 (21. März 2009)

wie dreht ihr euch, wenn ihr aufm vr hüpft?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. März 2009)

in die Seite wo das gute pedal ist


----------



## KermitB4 (22. März 2009)

Schaut euch mal die Pedalen an:

Finde ich optisch sehr schön und sind vom Preis/Gewicht-Verhältnis auch ein Ordnung.

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/10181/kw/XLC_Freeride_Pedale_mit_Praezisionslager_-_schwarz


----------



## hst_trialer (22. März 2009)

auf jeden fall. die sehen auch bissl so aus wie die davtus dinger bei ebay, nur dass der preis angenehmer ist!
falls jemand da zu schlägt wüsste ich echt gerne wie sich die form am fuss anfühlt und ob 5 pins pro seite reichen?!


----------



## Monty98 (22. März 2009)

Hallo an die Mow Joe-Fahrer:

Was gibts den über den Reifen zu sagen? Macht das Ding überhaupt Spaß, oder is er nur leicht? 
Wie siehts aus mit: von der Felge springen, Platten, Rollwiderstand, Maße (da wärs cool wenn in mir jemand auf einer ~38mm Felge abmessen könnte)

Danke, Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. März 2009)

Brauche Erfahrungswerte zu den gelben Heatsink-V-BelÃ¤gen.
HÃ¤rte? VerschleiÃ? Das sie laut sind, weiÃ ich leider schon..


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (22. März 2009)

Ich hatte vor mir Demnächst eine Tryall Hole felge für hinten zu kaufen ( 19")
ich habe bloß ein bisschen bedenken weil da halt die Hohlkammer fehlt, und ich dann auch noch hs33 dran fahre. Muss ich mir da groß sorgen machen ? vielleicht fährt das ja schon jemand so ?

wäre cool wenn dazu jemand mal was posten würde


----------



## NOS-Trial (22. März 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor mir Demnächst eine Tryall Hole felge für hinten zu kaufen ( 19")
> ich habe bloß ein bisschen bedenken weil da halt die Hohlkammer fehlt, und ich dann auch noch hs33 dran fahre. Muss ich mir da groß sorgen machen ? vielleicht fährt das ja schon jemand so ?
> 
> wäre cool wenn dazu jemand mal was posten würde



fahre hinten Single-Wall.... seit Mai/Juni -> null Probleme

(ECHO 06 < 400g)  die TryAll hat 437g, sollte also gut gehn


PS: Benito hat die Löcher noch größer gemacht (zur Flanke hin)


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (22. März 2009)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> fahre hinten Single-Wall.... seit Mai/Juni -> null Probleme
> 
> (ECHO 06 < 400g)  die TryAll hat 437g, sollte also gut gehn
> 
> ...



das mit Den Löchern erweitern, wollte ich eigentlich nur vorne machen, aber dann werde ich mich hinten wahrscheinlich auch mal ran wagen wenn ich sie habe 

stelle übrigens meine zwei Tryall laufräder zum verkauf, naja morgen im verkaufe thread dann..


----------



## Trialstriker (22. März 2009)

nabend die herren 

ich hab mir vor ein paar tagen beim jan ne 20" try all hinterfelge gekauft und die is ja auch ganz schön und gut aber mit hohlkammer 
wie sieht das auch kann ich die rausschneiden. ja ich könnte es ja mal ausprobieren aber die hab ich grade neu und wenn das bei jemanden nicht gehalten hat dann wäre ich über eine benachrichtigung sehr froh
(körpergewicht 80kg)


----------



## hst_trialer (26. März 2009)

welch schöner tag... trotz regens 

heute sind die neuen schlappen gekommen. schön mal sich die contis gegönnt, also rubber queen (850g) hinten und nen mountain king supersonic 2,2 (480g) vorn.
die dinger sehen so hammer aus, vor allem die gummi-königin. konnte zwar jetzt im dunkeln nicht viel machen, aber an einer kleinen kante war schon recht satter grip und angenehmer bounce.

ich muss unbedingt mal fahren am we und fotos machen. sieht echt böse aber auch spaßig aus der bock


----------



## locdog (26. März 2009)

mein kurzes fedback zum conti MK in der supersonic ausfuhrung.
Bis jetzt mit 90g schlauch keinen platen. bounct bissel weniger als die protection version, aber erstaunlich klein dieser unterschied, also 480g (nachgewogen) und fuhl sich viel besser an als 2,2 nobby nic (560g) grip: GEIL vielleicht sogar besser als TA :O
paar mal gegen geknalt (schoner DONG laut von der felge) und nichts ist pasiert.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (28. März 2009)

Ich wusste jetzt nicht wohin ichs schreiben soll, aber will nicht mal wieder wer nach Velpke in den Steinbruch kommen ?  ich fühl mich so einsam, mein Bruder fährt im moment auch nicht mehr.
hab einfach keine lust alleine zu fahren. wer ne weiterre Reise hat , kann bei mir übernachten ist genug platz da.


----------



## Eisbein (29. März 2009)

wenn jetzt jeder rumjammern würde der alleine trainiert, dann sollten wir wohl über ein neues Unterforum nachdenken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (29. März 2009)

soll ja nur heißen, das ich gerne mal wieder mit wem anders fahren würde  
wollte halt keinen neuen thread öffnen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. März 2009)

Wobei sowas keine schlechte Idee wÃ¤re "Trialer in deiner Gegend" oder so Ã¤hnlich, aber 3 Unterforen wÃ¤re etwas dreist?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (29. März 2009)

stimmt wäre nützlich, geht bestimmt vielen so wie mir


----------



## ecols (29. März 2009)

Die meisten Städte und Regionen haben ihren eigenen Thread, da spricht doch nix dagegen? Ich finde das auch nicht unübersichtlich.. aber wenn jemand Bedenken hat kann ich ja nen "[Heulsusen-Thread] für einsame Trialerherzen" eröffnen, wo jeder drum bitten kann dass ihn BALD irgendwer besucht..  vielleicht schauen dann auch mal ein paar dirt mädels vorbei.. 


Mach doch nen Thread auf! wenns niemanden interessiert verschwindet er von selber wieder..


----------



## kamo-i (31. März 2009)

So dumme Fragen sind mir immer nen bisschen peinlich, aber; wie bekomme ich ne HS-33 an ne V-Brake Halterung wie die hier? Brauche ich da noch nen Adapter oder sowas?  Normalerweise haben alle Trial-Rahmen ja diese Bremsaufnahme mit den 4 Bohrungen...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. März 2009)

Welche Cantisockel brauche ich fÃ¼r meine V-Adapter? Habe jetzt keine Lust alles zu demontieren und zu schauen   M8?  Sind die ZHI. Wenn jemand auch gleich ein paar schÃ¶ne und hochwertigere anzubieten hÃ¤tte, wÃ¤r auch schÃ¶n.




@Ã¼bermir:
EVO Adapter, ist aber nun wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.
Fahr V-Brake, wenn Du schon die Sockel hast, anstatt da mit den EVOs zu murksen, mit denen wirst Du keinen SpaÃ haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (31. März 2009)

@ kamo-i: für HS33 auf Canti-Sockel brauchst du den Magura Evo2-Adapter.


----------



## kamo-i (31. März 2009)

Danke Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl und Trialside. Manchmal ist die Antwort doch sehr naheliegend. Habs nur nicht gleich gefunden. 

Aber wasÂ´n shice! Habe ich beim Rahmenkauf gar nicht drauf geachtet. HÃ¤tte ichÂ´s gewusst hÃ¤tte ich es mir vll. nochmal Ã¼berlegt. ^^Also wenn der Adapter auch nicht so richtig was taugt. Damn.

Naja... Jetzt Ã¼berlege ich mir wirklich ne Avid Single Digit Ultimate oder ne Shimano XTR zu holen...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. März 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Naja... Jetzt Ã¼berlege ich mir wirklich ne Avid Single Digit Ultimate oder ne Shimano XTR zu holen...



Das wird die beste Entscheidung, die Du an einem Trialrad treffen kannst 

XTR taugt nicht, nur der Hebel ist sehr gut. Ultimate ist ein Kauf fÃ¼rs Leben 

Auf Wunsch kann man dir ein nettes Setup empfehlen.


----------



## jan_hl (31. März 2009)

Lass die finger von der XTR. Der Hebel ist wohl super, aber die bremsen an sich halten nicht. Die XTR hat diese Parallelogram ansteuerung der Bremsklötze und die ist den Trialbelastungen auf Dauer nicht gewachsen und leiert aus.

Hol dir die Shimano XT oder die Avid SD 7 oder SL, die sollten reichen.


----------



## kamo-i (31. März 2009)

Boah, jetzt verwirrst du mich ein wenig. =)  ...war mir eigentlich sicher mit der HS-33. Hab mir erst gar nicht so ernsthafte gedanken um ne v-brake gemacht. Aber bzgl. der Single Digit; also ich liebe Avid und kann mir gut vorstellen das die rockt. Fuhr auch immer die Juicys und war sehr zufrieden. Vorne wollte ich mir auch die Juicy Ultimate gönnen *freu* ^^ ... 

Dachte nur immer das hydraulische wie die magura halt standard sind. Sieht man ja auch im Forum zu hauf...

Warum Kauf fürs leben? Fährst selbst eine, oder wie darf man das verstehen? Und bzgl. Setup; immer her damit! Bin sehr interessiert und lass mich belehren. Bin halt gerade meine Partliste am zusammenstellen und auch bzgl. Gewicht die ganze Zeit am rummodeln. Bin für alles offen - noch ist nichts bestellt (außer der Rahmen)


----------



## kamo-i (31. März 2009)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Lass die finger von der XTR. Der Hebel ist wohl super, aber die bremsen an sich halten nicht. Die XTR hat diese Parallelogram ansteuerung der Bremsklötze und die ist den Trialbelastungen auf Dauer nicht gewachsen und leiert aus.
> 
> Hol dir die Shimano XT oder die Avid SD 7 oder SL, die sollten reichen.



Hey Jan, 

jetzt unterstützt du mich hier auch.   
Genau... Hatte ich GERADE eben auch gelesen mit der XTR. Ok, ich lass die Finger von. Aber wenn ich schon ne V-Brake nehme, dann auch die Beste. ^^ Also preislich und vom Gewicht komme ich da auf jeden besser weg, als mit ner nagelneuen HS33... Also von daher. ^^ Dann würde ich mich wohl wirklich um die Avid Single Digit Ultimate kümmern....  Bremshebel dann wohl die hier. Und kann mir jemand den Preis von denen hier erklären? Geht ja mal gar nicht klar im Verhältnis mit der 7´er...


----------



## Eisbein (31. März 2009)

Trialside schrieb:


> @ kamo-i: für HS33 auf Canti-Sockel brauchst du den Magura Evo2-Adapter.




evo 2 ist für den arsch. ich kam mit dem alten evo system ganz gut kla an den cantisockeln, aber ganz klar, da müssen V-brakes ran.

Es müssen nicht zwingend Ultimates sein. Meine empfehlung bei nicht allzugroßem buget:

Shimano LX arme, Coust pads in cnc backings, Odyssey Linear slics, Avid SD7 hebel...
Brakebooster, da tuts der echo ganz gut für's erste.

Da bist du recht günstig dabei und die leistung ist echt prima. Dann kannste in aller ruhe mal nach ultimates schauen.

Wovon generell abzuraten ist: Shimano's parallelogramm prinzip, das wird allerding auch nur noch in den XTR's verwendet.
Wobei es wohl auch nur noch ne frage ist wie lange noch.

edit: da du grade geschrieben hast dir ist das geld ziemlich egal: XTR hebel, Ultimate arme, coustpads in alu backing, Odyssey linear slics und entweder den 74Kingz booster oder wenn du den shimano carbon booster bekommst nehm den.

damit liegst du aber über dem Neupreis einer HS33. wenn nicht sogar über dem Paarpreis. aber dafür hast du eine bremse, die dich nicht im stich lassen wird.
Kann sein das dir die hebelform der XTR nicht taugt, die sind etwas spitz, die avid hebel sind flacher und breiter. Ich mag die avids...


----------



## kamo-i (31. März 2009)

Danke Eisbein. Dann lass ich das mit dem Evo-kram wirklich... Aber wie gesagt; dann will ich mir die Ultimate wohl schon leisten... Also bei den Bremsen will ich wirklich nicht sparen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. März 2009)

Yes, wieder jemanden auf die Mechanik-Seite gezogen 
Wichtig ist im Prinzip nur bei V-Brakes, dass du einen Booster dranbaust (der Echo ist sehr gut) und Coust-BelÃ¤ge (Alles andere ist halbherzig  )
Wenn es dir etwas bringt, hier mal was von meinem RÃ¤dchen 







Das beste ist ja, dass Du sÃ¤mtliche Teile im Handumdrehen variieren kannst 


Mein Set-up
-Avid SD7 Hebel
-Odyssey linear slic cable
-SD7 Arme, aber werden wohl bald durch Ultimate ersetzt, wenn es geht
-Coust BelÃ¤ge
-Echo Booster
-ZHI V-Adapter (Falls man wie ich einen Rahmen mti 4-Punkt Aufnahme hat)
-Alex DX32 Felge mit normaler Flexung
-->Top, bin bisher keiner HS33 begegnet, die hieran kam


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (31. März 2009)

hab den gleichen rahmen,geht auch prima mit evo2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (31. März 2009)

Ich hab auch noch normale Evos hier..


----------



## jan_hl (31. März 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt; dann will ich mir die Ultimate wohl schon leisten... Also bei den Bremsen will ich wirklich nicht sparen.


Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist eine ordentliche Flexung der Felge und passende BremsbelÃ¤ge wichtiger als die Frage, ob man jetzt Shimano LX oder Avid Ultimate Bremsarme nimmt.

Mach einfach alles so wie Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl das vorschlÃ¤gt und dann wirst du sehr zufrieden sein.


----------



## jan_hl (31. März 2009)

Achja, zu den Avid Ultimate Hebeln:
Im Observed Forum haben einige Leute geschrieben, dass die alten deutlich besser waren als die neuen. Bei den neuen leiert wohl das Hauptlager recht schnell aus. siehe da:
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=40329&highlight=ultimate

Und zu den XTR Hebeln:
http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=40615&highlight=XTR
Die neuen haben so ein Servo zeug innendrin was wohl nicht so prall ist. Ansonsten scheinen die allen ziemlich begeistert zu sein.


----------



## kamo-i (31. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Yes, wieder jemanden auf die Mechanik-Seite gezogen



... Den finde ich gut! =) 

Dein Setup finde ich finde ich sehr gut. Und dein Bike sowieso!  Ich denke ich werde mir auch die 7Â´er Griffe und die Ultimate Arme holen. Booster auf jeden Fall, aber welche weiÃ ich noch nicht...  Dann mÃ¼sste ich GewichtsmÃ¤Ãig auch leichter wegkommen als mit ner HS33, oder?  Voll gut...



Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> -->Top, bin bisher keiner HS33 begegnet, die hieran kam



Also ich glaub dir das allemale... Aber wenn es weniger kostet, leichter ist, und wohl min. genauso gut bremst; warum fahren dann nicht mehr V-Brake?  Nagut, Felix MÃ¼cke und Dominik Raab z.B. fahren ja auch welche... 

@eXtremdirtbiker:
Bist ja nen richtiger FLS/Darkhorse Rahmen fan, wa? ^^ Ja, habe auch den 663Â´er. Also fÃ¼r den Preis und auch Gewicht finde ich den echt gut. 
Ja, dann scheint das mit den Evos ja ganz gut zu klappen, aber ich glaube ich werde wirklich die VÂ´s nehmen...

@jan_hl:
Um die Flex und die Belege werde ich mir dann auch noch ganz genau gedanken machen... 

Aber nochmal zu den Hebeln; Kosten die Avid 7Â´er wirklich nur 8,90â¬ ????? Also auch wenn die XTR und Avid Ultimate Hebel vll. um einen gewissen Grad besser sind... Aber 8,90â¬ im Vergleich zu 71,90 bzw. ca. 85â¬ ???  Da stimmt doch irgendwas nicht ganz mit deren Preispolitik. 

Naja... Wayne interessierts...


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (31. März 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> @eXtremdirtbiker:
> Bist ja nen richtiger FLS/Darkhorse Rahmen fan, wa? ^^ Ja, habe auch den 663´er. Also für den Preis und auch Gewicht finde ich den echt gut.
> Ja, dann scheint das mit den Evos ja ganz gut zu klappen, aber ich glaube ich werde wirklich die V´s nehmen...


 ist halt das was ich mir leisten kann,ich hätte auch lieber nen richtigen aber noch tut ers,also warum wechseln


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. März 2009)

Warum nicht mehr Leute das ganze so fahren, wird daran liegen, dass einfach sehr viele Leute einfach mal davon ausgehen, dass hydraulische Bremsen immer besser sind als mechanische. Anhand trialorientierter V's und der avid bb7 Scheibe sieht man aber schnell, dass das totaler BlÃ¶dsinn ist.

Der Hebel ist eben gut und gÃ¼nstig, achten solltest Du immer auf den roten Pin oben, mit dem Du Druckpunkt und Leistung einstellen kannst.

Wegen Gewicht...psssst.! 

Der perfekte Booster ist der Shimano XTR Carbon, gÃ¼nstige und weit verbreitete Alternative der Echo Booster, den Du auch an meinem Rad siehst, allerdings falschrum drauf, damit es etwas clean aussieht


----------



## kamo-i (31. März 2009)

Boah... Sehe gerade auch, dass die Avid Single Digit 7 ansich ja auch nur leppische 20â¬ kostet!   Und die Ultimate wie bekannt ja 85! Das ist schon heftig! @Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl: du meintest du willst deine SD7 durch ne Ultimate ersetzen? Also glaubst du schon, dass sich der mehraufwand lohnt, ja?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. März 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> @Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl: du meintest du willst deine SD7 durch ne Ultimate ersetzen? Also glaubst du schon, dass sich der mehraufwand lohnt, ja?



Es ist so: je weniger Spiel im System ist, desto besser-und da sind industriegelagerte Bremsarme eben das Nonplusultra. Es fÃ¼hlt sich auch direkt viel hochwertiger an, kann man schlecht beschreiben, jedenfalls bin ich sie schon an Felix's Rad gefahren und dann merkt man, in welcher Liga die spielt im Vergleich zur normalen SD7.


----------



## kamo-i (31. März 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> ...bin ich sie schon an Felix's Rad gefahren



Das will ich auch mal von mir behaupten kÃ¶nnen. 

...aber das hat mich Ã¼berzeugt. Also allein schon weil es ums Trialen geht, werde ich die Ultimate nehmen. Und wahrscheinlich auch die SL griffe. =)

Danke man!

Und ich werd mal die Augen offen halten, wo ich den Shimano XTR Carbon Booster her bekomme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. März 2009)

Das wird schwer werden, an so einen Booster noch ranzukommen ist sehr knifflig, teil uns dann bitte mit wo es die noch gibt  Die tauchen manchmal im englischen Ebay auf.

Der letzte Knackpunkt sind die BelÃ¤ge, da rate ich dir von Anfang ausschlieÃlich hier:
Coust von Heatsinkbikes

Die kosten 24+2 Pfund Versand, sind knappe 28â¬ und ein kleiner Aufwand mit Paypal, dafÃ¼r bekommst Du die besten BelÃ¤ge, die es gerade gibt.


----------



## kamo-i (31. März 2009)

Werde ich tun. ich schau gerade... 

Wegen den Belegen werde ich denke ich so machen. Aber es gibt doch auch einen adapter, dass man die wie für die magura fahren kann, right? 

Und; nur kurz nebenbei; was wiegt´n ungefähr die bremsleitung von vor nach hinten?  ...muss noch die partliste auf´n aktuellen stand bringen.


----------



## Eisbein (31. März 2009)

keine ahnung was die leitung wiegt.

Noch mal was zu den bremsarmen. Ich bin lange zeit hinten die LX arme gefahren.
Anfangs hatten die quasi kein spiel, jetzt nach bestimmt schon drei jahren, nutzt die marcus am vorderrad und das spiel ist immer noch sehr gering.
Das ist immer noch geringer als die SD7 bei mir nach 2 wochen hatten. Wenn ich die SD7 arme noch mal fahren würde, dann aber nur vorne und auch nur auf ungeflexter felge, für alles andere haben die zu viel spiel.
Dann doch lieber LX/XT

Zu den adaptern...   Vergiss es, ich hab das mal am vr getestet. Es war grauenhaft. Extrem viel spiel, baut super hoch und so richtig vertrauen konnte ich dem wackligem gedöhnst auch nichts. Wenn du es probieren willst, sag bescheid denn ich hab meine noch hier.


----------



## kamo-i (31. März 2009)

Danke für deine Erfahrungen. Ne... Also von den Adaptern und somit auch den Magura bin ich weg. Ich werde mir dann wohl die Avid Ultimate holen denke ich.


----------



## kamo-i (3. April 2009)

Wenn wir schon beim Mechanischen sind... Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von der AVID BB7 - fürs VR versteht sich... Hat die jemand? Hab die glaube ich hier im Trial schon mal irgendenwo gesehen...

Hier im Trial-Subforum habe ich thementechnisch noch nicht wirklich viel gefunden. Bzw. ist es schon recht alt....

Wie auch schon in anderen Thread gelesen wundert es mich auch, dass Sie hier so wenig bekannt ist / gekauft wird... Wenn man sich das bzw. das mal reinzieht gehört Sie ganz allgemein zu den Beliebtesten überhaupt...

Nagut... also die Leichteste ist Sie ja nicht gerade. Also mit 329 + Griff u. Leitung. Also sagen wir mal ist man so bei ca. 450gr. 

Aber sonst finde ich sie nicht schlecht. Habe mir auch gerade erst bei nem Abrutscher meine Standard-Leitung meiner Juicy so angeknaxt, dass Sie im Arsch war. Also undicht. Muss ne neue Leitung her.   Naja, vll. oder wahrscheinlich hätte das der BB7 nichts getan.

Ich frag mich nur wie das bei der BB7 mit der Dosierbarkeit ist. Ich übe z.Z. Rückwärts auf dem VR zu fahren. Also am Gefälle... Da muss man sich schon blind mit seiner VR-Brake verstehen... 

Vll. kann da ja jemand was zu sagen... 

.


----------



## siede. (3. April 2009)

Zur Standart bb7 (160mm) am Vorderrad kann ich sagen: Sie ist dosierbar, Druckpunkt ist nach reichlich einfahren auch vorhanden, aber ich hab heftige Probleme, das Rad, mit nur einem Finger am Avid SD7-Hebel, zum blockieren zu kriegen.

Die original Scheibe & Beläge ist nicht umbedingt empfehlenswert. Daher musst du dich einstellen, neue Beläge und Scheibe zu kaufen. Beläge z.B. die Fastop und als Scheibe ist eigentlich alles besser als die Originale 
Im nachhinein würde ich mindestens zur 180(oder 185, wenn du dennoch die orginale Scheibe benutzen willst) greifen.

Ich würd dir auch den Avid Speed Dial 7 Bremshebel empfehlen. Nicht teuer und super einstellbarkeit der Hebelkraft. Als Bremszug hab ich den "Animal Illegal Linear" (bei bike-mailorder) genommen, einfach weils den in mehr Farben gibt 

Hier ein bild, wo der Hebel + Zug zu sehen ist: 

 

​ 
Gruß, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (3. April 2009)

Richtig cool Alex - danke fÃ¼r die Erfahrungen!

Wenn ich Sie mir hole dann auch auf jeden mit dem SpeedDial7 Hebel. Wie ein paar PostÂ´s weiter vorher beschrieben werde ich mir auch die Avid SingleDigit Ultimate V-Brake fÃ¼r hinten holen... Dann habe ich auch gleich die gleichen Griffe links und rechts... 

Aber wie auch auf den Bildern zu sehen taugt die Scheibe wirklich nicht viel. Und wenn ich mir gleich was Richtiges zulege, bin ich gleich fast nochmal so viel wie fÃ¼r die Bremse los...  

Mh...

Ist dann die Frage was ich da fÃ¼r einen Nutzen habe. 
Preislich: 
- Bremse (45â¬)
- Hebel (9â¬)
- Leitung (10)
+ neue Scheibe (ca. 30â¬)
+ neue Fastop Belege o.Ã. ( ca. 13â¬)

Dann bin ich auch schon bei Ã¼ber 100â¬ und muss den ganzen Kram auch noch besorgen (Versand), zusammenbauen und einstellen. Sonst wÃ¼rde ich mir die Avid Juicy 7 holen. Kostet auch nur 110â¬. Da ist dann schon alles fertig und wiegt auch noch weniger...

Mh....   

Aber neugierig bin ich ja schon. Und eigentlich wÃ¼rde ich der BB7 gerne eine chance geben. FÃ¤nde es auch cool, wenn Sie einfach robuster ist. AuÃerdem kosten ersatzteile dann nicht so viel. Und um EntlÃ¼ften/BefÃ¼llen mÃ¼sste man sich dann auch keine Gedanken machen...

.


----------



## siede. (3. April 2009)

Ja, ist wirklich so, das du mit ner BB7, preislich (teilweise), über den hydraulischen landest. Hab ich anfangs auch außer acht gelassen.
*-> Aber:* Du hast im nachhinein weniger Stress, weil die mechanische nicht so anfällig ist. 



> Mechanisch:_
> Zug ausgeleiert?_ > alter Zug ab, irgendein neuer Zug dran.
> _Griff kaputt?_ > alter Griff ab, irgendein neuer Griff dran.
> 
> ...


Sorry wenn ich mich im Ablauf der hydraulischen Bremsen irre, hab nur eine und bei der hatte ich glücklicherweise noch keinen Stress 

Bin zwar mit meiner mechanischen auch noch nicht zufrieden (überhaupt nicht), liegt aber daran, dass ich zu faul bin, mich zu erkundigen, welche Scheibe am besten/günstigsten ist 

Bin froh das ich nur eine hydraulische habe und könnte mir deshalb in den Ar*** beissen, weil ich mir keinen Rahmen mit Canti-halterungen gekauft hab.  Aber solange die maggi noch hällt, ist es auch gut 

Gruß, Alex


----------



## kamo-i (3. April 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> Bin froh das ich nur eine hydraulische habe und könnte mir deshalb in den Ar*** beissen, weil ich mir keinen Rahmen mit Canti-halterungen gekauft hab.



...du meinst, weil du sonst ne V-Brake ranpacken würdest? 

Wegen Anfälligkeit... Dem von dir Geschriebenen stimme ich zu. Sehe ich selbst auch als Vorteil. Aber; man muss auch sehen, dass die BB unten am Bremskörper auch bewegliche teile hat. Wenn man da beim Abrutschen nach rechts öfters mal ordentlich raufballert weiß ich auch nicht wie sich die verhält...

Wegen scheiben... Wie wärs mit der Avid G3 Clean Sweep? Kostet auch gar nicht viel. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher ob die passt. Weil es steht, dass die nur für die Elixir sein soll. Aber ich werde mich darüber mal schlau machen...

Tja, weiß nicht... Ich glaube ich werde mal in nen größeren Fahrradladen gehen und hoffen, dass die irgendwo ne bb7 verbaut haben. Dann will ich mal GANZ ALLGEMEIN das Grundgefühl testen. Weil ich mir den Unterschied noch gar nicht vorstellen kann... Ma kugge... Sonst hole ich mir halt die Juicy 7.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. April 2009)

Thema BB7:

Investier ca. 50â¬ von Bikemailorder oder sonst wo und kaufe den Sattel+180iger Scheibe.
Dazu ein Linear slic cable.

Neue BelÃ¤ge braucht Du erstmal nicht! Ich bin meine StandardbelÃ¤ge bis zum Verkauf gefahren, und wenn ich dir sage, dass mir die Bremse leistungstechnisch fast die Gabel zerissen hÃ¤tte, kannst Du mir ruhig glauben 

Problem ist nur die Einfahrt! Das dauer bei der bb7 eben seine Zeit.

Auch hier:
Ganz normal fahren, Wasser Ã¼ber die Bremse. Wieder normal fahren, wieder Wasser drÃ¼ber. Das Ganze dann Ã¶fters nacheinander.

Das+regelmÃ¤Ãiges Fahren machen die Bremse genauso, wenn nicht sogar bissiger als eine V-Brake. (direkter Vergleich vorhanden)

BB7 bin ich auch sehr lange sehr glÃ¼cklich gefahren, und auch andere, die mein Rad fuhren, waren begeistert von der Leistung, obwohl es nur die Standardscheibe+BelÃ¤ge waren, es dauert nur etwas, bis es lÃ¤uft, aber dann... 






-EDIT-

Druckpunkt:
kann man etwas definieren mit dem linear slic und gut langem Kabel, zwar nicht wie der einer Hydraulischen, aber fand ich immer sehr gut fahrbar!

-EDIT2-
Ich hab von bb7 auf V gewechselt vorne, ganz einfach der Abwechlung wegen. Man muss alles mal gefahren sein, und mein "full-V-brake Rad" taugt mir sehr, auch wenn die Endleistung der Bremse vorne noch nicht an die BB7 rankommt.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. April 2009)

@ Alex:
Das odyssey linear slic gibt es auch in der Farbe, findet sich so auch an meinem Rad 
Es muss dieses Kabel sein, alles andere taugt auf Dauer nicht.


----------



## siede. (3. April 2009)

aber nicht bei bike-mailoder, oder?... ich hab da nähmlich nichts grünes gefunden :-/ egal, die jetztigen taugen mir auch. sehr leichtgängig


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. April 2009)

Auch mal die heimischen BMX-LÃ¤den unterstÃ¼tzen, die haben sowas oft da und wenn nicht, wird bestellt.
Es gibt auch eine Welt auÃerhalb des Internets


----------



## Eisbein (3. April 2009)

genau martin und die sind bei so kleinen sachen meist günstiger als internet. (versand und so)

Achja BB7, wenn die einmal richtig eingefahren ist, ist sie super. Also kein grund was mit öl ans fahrrad zu bauen!


----------



## curry4king (4. April 2009)

hat schonmal wer wasser in eine hope gepackt? Oder geht das nur mit geschlossenen Systemen??
mfg


----------



## kamo-i (5. April 2009)

Danke Zoo für die Tipps! ...ich werds so machen. Also ich hol mir die 2009´er BB7. Wenns mir wirklich nicht gefallen sollte (was ich nicht glaube) kann ich Sie immer noch für 2/3 oder so verticken und mir die juicy 7 holen. 

Bis denn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (5. April 2009)

Vergiss die Juicy, ich fand sie ne schöne Bremse, aber nicht standfest genug für Trial!


----------



## kamo-i (6. April 2009)

Welche meinst du? Ich meine gibt ja die 3´er, 5´er, 7´er, Ultimate etc... Wenn dann würde ich die 7´er nehmen. Ich fahre an meiner derzeitigen popelmaschine auch ne 3´er; und is ok... Also für die Basics etc langt es. Also ich glaube bremsleistung wird mir reichen. Nur um die Anfälligkeit geht es mir...


----------



## tha_joe (6. April 2009)

Ich hatte die Juicy 7. Anfälligkeit war in Ordnung, wie gesagt an sich eine gute Bremse, aber ich fand sie einfach von der Bremskraft her nicht ausreichend für Trial. Gerade im Vergleich zu einer Hope z.B.


----------



## JP Trialer (6. April 2009)

also nen Kumpel fährt am 20" vorne ne Juici 7 und ich muss sagen, alles top!


----------



## kamo-i (6. April 2009)

Nagut, im vergleich zu ner hope is klar...  Nagut... Danke.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (10. April 2009)

Zur Juicy 7 kann ich sagen Top Bremse. Bin sie eine Zeit lang gefahren und war sehr Zufrieden was Dosierbarkeit und Power angeht (20" mit 80 Kilo).
Hab sie aber aus Gewichtsgründen gewechselt. Sonst würde ich sie weiter fahren!


----------



## kamo-i (11. April 2009)

welche hast dir danach geholt?


----------



## curry4king (11. April 2009)

bestimmt hs33 oder vee


----------



## tha_joe (12. April 2009)

Konnte schon jemand den Conti Rain King im Trialbereich testen? Ich hab den Reifen am Donnerstag mal in der Hand gehabt, er sieht sehr tauglich aus, sowohl von Profil als auch Gummimischung könnte ich mir denken, dass er super für Natur ist! Hat auf alle Fälle einen besseren Eindruch auf mich gemacht, als die Rubbelqueen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (12. April 2009)

curry4king schrieb:


> hat schonmal wer wasser in eine hope gepackt? Oder geht das nur mit geschlossenen Systemen??
> mfg



???


----------



## JP Trialer (13. April 2009)

Wollt nur mal davon abraten sich eine Avid Juicy 7 ans HR zu bauen.
Fürs VR hat se ausreichend Power.
Aber am HR?....

bin se nen Wochenende Testweise Gefahren und kann jetzt sagen das sie gerne mal durchrutscht.
Hat zu einigen Stürzen geführt.

VR jo. HR no.



Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Zur Juicy 7 kann ich sagen Top Bremse. Bin sie eine Zeit lang gefahren und war sehr Zufrieden was Dosierbarkeit und Power angeht (20" mit 80 Kilo).
> Hab sie aber aus Gewichtsgründen gewechselt. Sonst würde ich sie weiter fahren!




Kann natürlich auch sein das Meine nicht die Volle leistung entfaltet hat oder so....


----------



## kamo-i (14. April 2009)

@ JP... Aber eigentlich meinten wir auch nur für VR... 
HR is klar.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (14. April 2009)

Hey Leute, ich hab da son kleines Problemchen beim SIDEHOP

Mein Sidehop den ich zu ca 90% Schaffe liegt jetzt bei gemessenen 1,02 m
aber ich komme irgendwie nichtmehr höher, manchmal ramm ich mir meinen hinterreifen auch ganzschön in den arsch... , wenn ich auch nur 1-2 cm höher versuche, spielen meine Gedanken wieder verrückt und ich krieg schiss und komm nicht zum abspringen.
ich stehe übrigens ziemlich nah an der stufe (Faust passt zwischen lenker und Stufe)
und stehe ganz parallel und Hebeln tu ich auch nicht.

könnte mir einer ein Paar Tipps geben wie ich den Sidehop verbessern könnte?
wenn ich mir so 
Topfahrer sidehops anschaue in Zeitlupe sehe ich das sie das Fahrrad richtig an sich Vorbeidrücken.....


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. April 2009)

Ich übe das immer mit etwas kleineren Höhen dann aber immer aufs Hinterrad. So kommt man nach und nach immer etwas (sicherer) auf Höhe.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. April 2009)

Das Hinterrad ist weiter von der Mauer entfernt als das Vorderrad, das ganze etwas weiter weg von der Mauer.
Denn Du braucht Spiel, um das Rad an dir vorbeizubekommen.
Ich habe auch manchmal das Problem Po frisst Hinterrad, aber dann nur weil ich unkonzentriert war oder der Absprung nicht variabel war (z.B. Natur)


Achja:
Vorderrad schÃ¶n anwinkeln zur Kante hin, hat groÃe Auswirkungen auf die Landung auf der Mauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (15. April 2009)

ich krieg meine wellgo pedale net auseinander weil einfach keine nuss oder steckschlüssel da reinpasst

hatt noch wer nen tipp wie ich die aufkrieg??


----------



## Eisbein (15. April 2009)

welgo hat geschätzte 50 verschiedene pedale. sollen wir jetzt für jedes ne lösung aufschreiben?


----------



## curry4king (15. April 2009)

nö habs schon selber hinbekommen
konnte ja nicht ahnen dass wenn man die gummidichtung auf der kurbelseite abmacht man die achse 5mm rausschieben kann....
dann passt die olle nuss auch^^


----------



## Cryo-Cube (25. April 2009)

Stimmt noch jemand locdog zu das die ashima ultralight disc eine schlechte bremsleistung hat?


----------



## JP Trialer (3. Mai 2009)

Ich hab da ma 2 Fragen:

1. Hat einer mal im Verlgeich zu ner Monty Hope Disc diese Disc hier gefahren?

http://tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10416&category_id=76

sie ist ja immerhin leichter und für die Hope konstruiert worden....

Nur habe ich mit der Monty so super erfahrung gemacht das ich dachte ich frage mal nach ob die wirklich besser ist... bzw. welche leichte scheibe überhaupt die beste ist (bei normalen bedingungen)


_  _   _   _  _   _   _  _   _   _  _   _   _  _   _   _  _   _   _  _   _   _  _   _   _  _   _   _  _   _   _

2. Hat desweiteren noch jemand erfahrungen mit dem Trident Black Ice trial schuh?


----------



## curry4king (3. Mai 2009)

jo ich hab erfahrungen mit den schuhen

mega grip ansonsten so halt topp aber jetzte nach so ca 3 monaten fallen sie auseinander...


----------



## JP Trialer (3. Mai 2009)

zu den Bremsscheiben weiß keiner was?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (3. Mai 2009)

Wegen der Disc schau mal hier im Leichtbau unterforum. Das sind die Scheiben von Leichtkraft. Sollen wohl gute Dienste verrichten. Nur schau halt das Du sie billig bekommst, da die Preise mehr als überzogen sind für die Scheiben


----------



## tha_joe (3. Mai 2009)

Vermisst das hier jemand, oder kennt jemand dieses Bike?
Nagelneu registrierter Verkäufer, der offensichtlich keine Ahnung von Trial bzw. Trialbikes hat....macht mich persönlich jetzt etwas stutzig. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Trial-Bike-26-Koxx-Giacomo-Coustellier-2007_W0QQitemZ320365042388QQihZ011QQcategoryZ33503QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Mai 2009)

Ich denke eher, dass der Typ einfach keine Ahnung von der Materie hat, die er sich da angeschafft hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (3. Mai 2009)

Auch denkbar, kann auch sein. Mir kam es nur etwas merkwürdig vor, man soll ja wachsam bleiben...


----------



## locdog (4. Mai 2009)

in PL wird so eins nicht vermist


----------



## Eisbein (6. Mai 2009)

ists normal das ich mir beim tippen immer den lenker gegen den oberschenkel haue? betrifft meist nur den rechten oberschenkel, ich steh mit dem rechten fuß vorn. 
ist erst bei höhen wo es anstrengend wird...


----------



## Eisbein (12. Mai 2009)

wo gibt es die Hope pro trials 2 günstig zu erstehen, mal von tartybikes abgesehen.


----------



## Dr.Hasi (12. Mai 2009)

in deutschland gibbet die nur bei bike-components günstig, aber halt zum euro-preis=teurer als in gb...
da ist allerdings das ck ritzel umgerechnet gleich teuer bei den beiden 
viel erfolg,
flo


----------



## kamo-i (13. Mai 2009)

Wieso, gibts Sie bei chainreactioncycles.com nicht mehr? Hattest mir ja mal selbst vorgeschlagen... ^^ Gucke gerade; gibbets doch noch für 140 Takken.


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2009)

das ist dann aber nicht die Hope Pro 2 Trials sonder die Hope Pro 2. Ist noch ein unterschied. 

hab grade selber noch mal geschaut: 149â¬ 165â¬ 160â¬ 
nur mal so intresse halber: Bike components und alles anderen meinen 361g tartybikes sagt 427g (mit schrauben)
Wiegen die schrauben tatÃ¤chlich jeweils 33g?


----------



## kamo-i (13. Mai 2009)

Und was ist dann hier mit dem "Trials" gemeint? http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=11034 
Ja, und das nervige gesuche nach zuverlässigen Gewichtsangaben...  Glaube aber nicht, dass eine schraube 33gr. wiegt! ^^


----------



## jockie (13. Mai 2009)

*Maxxis Freeride/DH Light Schlauch schwarz/26x2,2-2,5 AV*​Lässt sich nicht flicken mit TipTop-Reparaturset


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (13. Mai 2009)

Das Problem hatte ich mit den Maxxis Ultralight Schäuchen auch schon. Ich habe einige Flicken verbraten, mittlerweile habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es doch ganz gut geht, wenn man den Kleber extrem lange trocknen lässt, so an die 6 Minuten. Danach den Flicken mit heftigem Druck aufbringen (am Besten mit der Ferse draufstehen, natürlich nicht auf der Straße sondern auf dem Wohnzimmerboden). Da halten bei mir sogar dann die Ränder vom Flicken. Viel Glück...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Mai 2009)

Meine 2,50â¬ Real-SchlÃ¤uche halten schon ca. ein halbes Jahr bei tÃ¤glichem Schranz-Einsatz, musste ganze einmal flicken, aber nur wegen Glas


----------



## locdog (13. Mai 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> das ist dann aber nicht die Hope Pro 2 Trials sonder die Hope Pro 2. Ist noch ein unterschied.
> 
> hab grade selber noch mal geschaut: 149 165 160
> nur mal so intresse halber: Bike components und alles anderen meinen 361g tartybikes sagt 427g (mit schrauben)
> Wiegen die schrauben tatächlich jeweils 33g?




jepp da kannst du dir ziemlich sicher sein :|
mit Titan bist du wieder mit etwa 30g i vorteil


----------



## kamo-i (13. Mai 2009)

Will hier jetzt keine Grundsatzfrage anstoßen - dafür ist das wohl der falsche Thread. Aber was ist eigentlich mit Titanrahmen (edit: oder auch Scandium) fürs Trial? Habe hier im Forum nich viel drüber gefunden. Und das was ich fand ist extrem alt.

Also grundsätzlich gibt es ja für andere Bereiche welche. Schmolke bietet ja z.B. einige an. Aber für Trial habe ich sowas noch nicht gesehen. Größter Vorteil von Titanrahmen soll ja die Haltbarkeit sein. Hab da jetzt nicht so den Plan, aber es wundert mich nur, dass es nicht mittlerweile mehr Titanrahmen gibt. Gibts ja schon ne weile und bei ausreichender absatzmenge wären Sie auch bezahlbar...


----------



## MisterLimelight (13. Mai 2009)

ich fragte mal bei firma triton an: 20" unter 1500gr, wunschgeo, 540â¬. 8 wochen lieferzeit, 100â¬ versandkosten (aus russland).
Das wÃ¤rÂ´s auch geworden, wenn nicht die dob-rahmen so unverschÃ¤mt gÃ¼nstig gewesen wÃ¤ren


----------



## kamo-i (13. Mai 2009)

Aber grundsätzlich taugen würden Sie was, oder? DOB sollte mal nen 26´er Magnesium herstellen.... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Mai 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> DOB sollte mal nen 26Â´er Magnesium herstellen.... ^^


----------



## Icke84 (13. Mai 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


>



ging mir genauso


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Meine 2,50Â Real-SchlÃ¤uche halten schon ca. ein halbes Jahr bei tÃ¤glichem Schranz-Einsatz, musste ganze einmal flicken, aber nur wegen Glas


geax ultralight fÃ¼r 3,50 bei rose, keine probleme, auch nur durch glas.

Triton's sind wohl ganz gut, aber auch ziemlich rar, von daher kann man nicht viel sagen.


----------



## -OX- (13. Mai 2009)

apropos f l icken 

kennt ihr die Lezyne selbstklebenden flicken ?

Also ich hab meinen Schwalbe Freeride AV13F schon dreimal damit geflickt.
auch einen Snakebite (gestern) klappt super.
Anschmirgeln >>Flicken für 5 Sekunden fest aufpressen>>einbauen >>aufpumpen


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2009)

vulkanisierlösung draufschmieren dauert auch wahnsinnig lang.
 Und was kosten diese selbstklebenden flicken?


----------



## -OX- (13. Mai 2009)

> dauert auch wahnsinnig lang.


sind 5 Sekunden zu lang 

ja was kosten die... hmm sehr unterschiedlich
aber hier mal ein angebot bei ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220401056058
 bei anderen bike Händlern hab ich das 6er auch schon für 2euro gesehen 
aber da kommt halt wieder Versand dazu


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Mai 2009)

Mit selbst Klebenen Flicken hab ich nur miese Erfahrungen. Kommt mir nicht an denn Schlauch sowas!
Es gibt auch, wie sollte es anders sein, Light Flickzeug


----------



## kamo-i (14. Mai 2009)

Icke84 schrieb:


> ging mir genauso



Öäääärgh! :kotz:   *peinlich* ...verpeilt.


----------



## siede. (14. Mai 2009)

Morgen allerseits, ich weiss ja, das die Juicys mit Bleed-Problemen zu kÃ¤mpfen haben und da ich bald Besitzer einer solchen werde, will ich mich (vorsichtshalber) erkundigen, wo es ein gÃ¼nstiges Bleedkit fÃ¼r die Juicy 7 gibt? 
30â¬ fÃ¼r 2x Spritzen, kurze Leitungen, Klemmungen und 60ml DOT5.1 ist ein bischen happig. 

Vllt. selber bauen? Wo es Spritzen gibt, ist klar. SchlÃ¤uche gibts auch Ã¼berall, aber diese SchraubanschlÃ¼sse machen mir sorgen.


Suchfunktion hat nichts ergeben, da man nur entweder den Thread-Kopf oder den kompletten Thread nach Begriffen absuchen kann (dann aber nicht angezeigt bekommt, so sich der Beitrag im Thread befindet, klasse )

GruÃ, Alex


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Mai 2009)

Problem, groooÃes Problem 
Ich habe etwas auf Ebay versteigert, und das Paket an die angegebene Adresse in Luxemburg verschickt.
Erstes Problem: 18â¬ Versandkosten fÃ¼r ein L-Paket.
Nun schreib ich ihn an, dass er mir bitte zu den 7â¬ Versandkosten noch 10 nach Ã¼berweist.
Dann meint er auf einmal, er hÃ¤tte eine Adresse in Deutschland angegeben in der Kaufabwicklung. Diese wurde mir aber per Mail von Ebay nicht mitgeteilt,...
Ergo, das Paket ist auf dem Weg nach Luxemburg.

Was ist zu tun? Paketshop hat bereits zu.

Der Herr ist wohl umgezogen nach Deutschland, wie wird soetwas von Paketdiensten gehandhabt, fallen eventuell weitere Versandkosten an!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Mai 2009)

Das ist doch das Pech von dem. Wenn er die Adresse bei Ebay hinterlegt und sich nicht Kümmert das er dir seine Daten schickt.
Der soll Dir halt nochmal Porto überweisen. Kann ja nicht angehen.

Wenn er Zickt, dann Meld das bei Ebay und warte mal ab.


----------



## Trialside (14. Mai 2009)

Mit welcher Firma hast du denn das Paket verschickt und wann hast du es abgegeben (Uhrzeit)?

Wenn es später Nachmittag gewesen ist könnte es ja sein, dass es erst am nächsten Tag abgeholt wird, sodass du es vllt noch abfangen kannst.

Den Sendungsstatus kannst du ja sicherlich mit der Sendungs-ID abrufen...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Mai 2009)

Heute gegen 15:30 Ã¼ber GLS.


----------



## Trialside (14. Mai 2009)

Dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr groß, dass das Paket schon weg ist.

Wie Bike_Fuhrpark schon gesagt hat, einfach mal abwarten was passiert und gegebenenfalls ne Meldung bei E-Bay machen, wenn er rumzickt...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Mai 2009)

Danke euch!
Er hat Ã¼ber PayPal Ã¼berwiesen, und schreibt gerade, er hatte die Adresse bei dem Ãberweisungsbeleg von PayPal mit reingeschrieben. Leider stimmt das.. Ich habe nur die Mail von Ebay gelesen, in der einem gratuliert wird und steht, wohin das Paket zu senden ist nach Zahlunsgeingang.
Ist es nun doch meine Schuld, weil ich den PayPal-Beleg nur Ã¼berflogen habe, oder er, weil er seinen Ebay Account Up-to-date halten muss?
Wie dem auch sei, wo bleibt das Paket nun!?

-edit-

Problem war:
Mein Ebay-account liegt auf meiner alten E-Mail Adresse, wÃ¤hrend mein PayPal-account auf meiner neuen liegt. Ergo habe ich nur die Mail von Ebay gesehen, und die von Paypal erst zu spÃ¤t in meinem anderen Postfach


----------



## Trialside (14. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich sollte man schon direkt bei Ebay die Adresse angeben, zu der das Paket geschickt werden soll. Da ist er selber schuld. Ich hätte glaube ich auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass jemand die Adresse in den Kaufbeleg von Paypal reinschreibt...

Ich würde zudem sagen, dass er die Adresse in Luxemburg eigentlich kennen müsste, wenn er sie bei Ebay reinstellt. Da kann er sich doch kümmern, dass er das Paket bekommt. Bleibt dann halt nur noch das Problem mit den Portokosten...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Mai 2009)

Wer schaut denn bei Paypal? der soltle das bei Ebay Aktualiesieren, pech gehabt. Sag Ihm das. Wirst wohl recht bekommen weil die Adresse bei Ebay nunmal der ausschlag ist.


----------



## erwinosius (14. Mai 2009)

naja scheint ja ein Kommunikationsproblem beider seiten zu sein. Er der seine Daten nicht aktuell hält, dir aber die richtigen Daten schickt, und du der zwei verschiedene E-Mailadressen benutzt und diese nicht regelmäßig genug abholt.
Also ich würde sagen dass es das vernünftigste ist sich auf halbe halbe zu einigen. Im Grunde sind beide und keiner schuld.
gruß
erwin


----------



## ecols (14. Mai 2009)

Es werden bei ebay zwei Adressen übermittelt. Die kontaktadresse des Accounts direkt nach Ende der Auktion und die gewünschte Lieferadresse des Käufers in der Kaufabwicklungsmail. Wenn in der Kaufabwicklungsbmail die Luxemburger Adresse stand bist du ausm Schneider, wenn du irrtümlich an die Kontaktadresse geschickt hast und in der Kaufabwicklung die deutsche stand bist du dran. Wenn Du an die Kontaktadresse geschickt hast und er eine andere nicht in der Kaufabwicklungsmail sondern in nem kommentarfeld der Überweisung geschreibenhat ist es wohl ein Streitfall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (18. Mai 2009)

Kleiner Bericht zur Avid Juicy7

Heute ist meine neue alte Juicy7 in weiss gekommen. Alles im Haus stehen und liegen gelassen, mit dem Packet in den Keller gehetzt und bereits auf den neuen "Anker" am VR gefreut. 







*BB7 ab > Juciy7* dran. Anfangs die Roundagon 160mm Scheibe am Rad gelassen.

*Erster Test* *>* Komisch. Irgendwas stimmt da wohl nicht? Schlechter als meine BB7? Liegts vllt. an der kleinen, billigen Scheibe?

Okay, dann neue alte Formula Oro 180mm Scheibe dran. Natürlich zuerst den 185 Adapter auf 180 Niveau rutergeschliffen. *
Roundagon 160 ab > Formula Oro 180 dran, Juicy7 ab > BB7 dran.*


*Zweiter Test >* BB7 stärker als an der Roundagon. Weningstens ein Erfolg.

*BB7 ab > Juicy7 dran.
*

*Dritter Test* *>* Juicy7 immernoch total *****. Beläge mit der BB7 getauscht. Siehe da: auf einmal ist sie genauso gut wie die BB7.
Man muss dazu auch sagen, das diese "Sintered" Serienbeläge von Avid einfach Müll sind. 

......................................................................................................


Es ist recht enttäuschend, das eine wesentlich teurere Bremse nicht auch wesentlich besser ist, da hatte ich mir einiges mehr erhofft. 

Vom Feeling her ist die Juicy7 jedoch mehr mein Geschmack. Das betätigen der Bremse macht mehr Spaß  Fühlt sich _leichter/geschmeidiger _an, als es bei der BB7 der Fall war. Nur leider ist der Griff etwas _träge_. D.h.: er kehrt nicht besonders schnell in seine Ausgangsposition zurück und wackelt ein bischen. Gut, das muss nicht an Avid liegen, ich kann nicht beurteilen was der Vorbesitzer bereits mit ihr angestellt hat .

Was ich zudem schade finde, ist das man die Hebelkraft nicht verstellen kann (wie es bei meinen Avid Speed Dial 7 Griff der Fall ist). Nur die Hebelentfernung ist veränderbar > Schade. Ist aber wohl bei allen Hydraulik-Bremsen so. Ich bin zu verwöhnt von meiner alten Mechanischen.

Gibts noch irgendwelche Tipps um die Bremse etwas zu _verfeinern_? Entlüften ist klar, wird auch gemacht, wenn ich das Werkzeug habe.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Mai 2009)

Hat Domme wieder Mist vertickt?  Nein, SpÃ¤Ãchen.
Bleib' doch bei der BB7, 180iger Scheibe drauf, ordentlich einfahren, ordentliche Teile und ab geht die Luzi 
Ich setzte meine BB7 von der Leistung mit meiner V-Brake (!) gleich.
Druckpunkt ist eventuell etwas schwammiger als bei einer Hydraulischen, aber dafÃ¼r bremst die alles in Grund und Boden 
Einziges Manko war letztendlich, dass ich sie nicht schleiffrei bekommen hatte. Daher der Umstieg auf V vorne.
Ich rÃ¼ste nun aber wieder zurÃ¼ck, es gibt eben nichts besseres als eine bb7 vorne.

Auwei, ich und meine Bremspropaganda 
Manche muss man wirklich zu ihrem GlÃ¼ck zwingen  BB7 vorne+V hinten=Sticky rutscht eher weg als die Bremse


----------



## duro e (18. Mai 2009)

also ich hatte die juicy am anfang am trial hinten sogar , bzw mehr am dirt kann man sagen . die sinternd beläge finde ich waren der letzte dreck . hatte auch mal ne a2z scheibe probiert , hatte aber nikks genützt . dann die orginale g2 cleansweap scheibe drauf , trickstuff dh beläge und ab ging die post . einfach nur mega geil die power und sehr gut zu dosieren . nicht schwammig gar nichts einfach nru schön .
aber bb5 udn bb7 finde ich persönlich auch etwas besser , die sind einfach unkomplizierter und machen keine probleme seitens entlüften etc. 
ich werde dennoch mal vbrake testen vorn und hinten am neuen rad.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Mai 2009)

Ich Verkauf doch keinen Schrott. Vielleicht lag es an der Formula Scheibe. Also hab nur gute Er"fahr"ungen gemacht. Was ein scheiß


----------



## siede. (18. Mai 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Ich Verkauf doch keinen Schrott. Vielleicht lag es an der Formula Scheibe. Also hab nur gute Er"fahr"ungen gemacht. Was ein scheiß


War doch nur ein Witz von ihm 

Mit Fastop Belägen müsste die Post abgehn.


----------



## Eisbein (18. Mai 2009)

wo ihr grade über beläge philosophiert, welche beläge sind jetzt wirklich das ware für ne BB7.
Vll. bestes preis - leistungs - Verhältnis. 

Wäre euch über ein paar tips mit links dankbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (19. Mai 2009)

mir zumindest wurden sowohl die Fastop als auch die Swissstop empfohlen.

Swisstop sollen angeblich besser sein, aber das würde den doppelten Preis auch nicht umbedingt rechtfertigen.


----------



## Eisbein (19. Mai 2009)

beläge der firma aligator gehen ja recht günstig im bikemarkt über den tisch. I-welche erfahrungen?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Mai 2009)

Mal kurzer Bericht zur Hope Pro Scheibe.
Gewicht liegt bei 80 gramm, Dicke der Disc 1,6mm.
Ich: ca. 76 Kilo. 

Am Vorderrad unauffällig.
Am Hinterrad muss ich aber sagen das sie kurz vor dem Tod steht. Der Reibring hat zum Spider etwa 4 mm Spiel (beim Bremsvorgang). Beim Bremsen hört man es auch. Wer denkt eine HS 33 kann Laut sein, sollte mal eine sterbende Hope Scheibe hören 

Für 50 Euro/St. würde ich sie nicht unbedingt weiter Empfehlen. Da gibt es genügend andere alternativen. Am Hinterrad ist sie doch eher in der Kategorie "Gefährlicher Leichtbau" einzuordnen.


----------



## duro e (21. Mai 2009)

@ eisbein : ebc beläge sind auch gut , die haben bei mir in der juicy sau gut gebremst , also ich denke mal für avid bb7 gibts die auch , würde dann aber die weiche downhill mischung nehmen (beläge sind rot)http://www.ebcbrakes.com/mountain_bike_brakes/red_mountain_bike_brakes.shtml
musst mal da schaun , ich weiß nicht genau welche für die bb7 sind , aber die sind auch vom preis her ok . bekommst auch eig in vielen deutschen shops .


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Mai 2009)

Die BB7 BelÃ¤ge sind die gleichen wie die der Juicy's. 
Die Auswahl ist also sehr groÃ.


----------



## duro e (23. Mai 2009)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit pvc pedalen , animal oder sowas halt .


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Mai 2009)

Linus fÃ¤hrt die Teile und ist begeistert.
Ich finde sie schei55e, grippen mir viel zu wenig.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (24. Mai 2009)

Hey , 

habe mal ne Frage, ich werde mir bald noch einen neuen Lenker holen.
der neue Rage erscheint mir aber etwas breit mit 73 cm für 1.81 
sind immerhin 5 cm mehr als mein "alter"

sollte ich mit der größe lieber auf den langen oder den kurzen lenker zurück greifen?
ich hätt es schon gerne etwas breiter als 68 cm...
wenns nicht anders geht muss ich wohl kürzen


----------



## misanthropia (24. Mai 2009)

nimm lieber nen langen und wenn es dir nicht zusagt dann kannste hinterher immernoch kürzen. umgekehrt ist schwer


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Mai 2009)

Lenkerbreite hat etwas mit KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe zu tun!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (24. Mai 2009)

Da gehts eher um SChulterbreite..  Leider gibts kaum Lenker die breiter als 74cm sind. 

Nimm auf jeden nen 74er. Du wirst dich wundern wie du mit dem Rennradlenker fahren konntest.


----------



## coaster (24. Mai 2009)

Bei 1,85 kann ich also einen 73er Lenker fahren? Bin bisher einen 60cm breiten Bmx Lenker gefahren. Mein Bike kommt erst nächse Woche. Dachte ich muss den Try All Lenker kürzen. Wird bestimmt eine mega Umgewöhnung. Aber ich kann mir vorstellen dass ich dann mehr Kraft ausüben kann.
Benutzt  eigentlich jemand Polster an der Gabel- Vorbauklemmung?


----------



## ecols (25. Mai 2009)

Wie man sie früher am BMX hatte? So verweichlicht sind nicht mal mehr die!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Mai 2009)

Mal kurz Er"fahr"ungsberichte-

Spank Lounge Bar 700mm. Super Steif. gewicht 404 gr. Hält bereits Jahre.
Dann hab ich denn neuen geordert.

Spank Spike 777. Flext etwas. Gewicht 352 gr. auf 777mm !
Fahre ihn seit 2 Tagen, also nur mal denn erste eindruck. Das Rad fährt sich noch um einiges Leichter. Es kommt, grade beim Rollen, extrem gut hoch und auf dem Hinterrad steht es auch super.
Wenn ich ihn was länger drauf habe, geb ich mal einen richtigen Bericht


----------



## JP Trialer (1. Juni 2009)

Was für erfahrungen habt iit dme Mountain King SUPERSONIC reifen gemacht.

Speziell wenn man die 2.4er version hinten verbaut.

Wie Bounct der, etc. ?

Gruß


----------



## florianwagner (1. Juni 2009)

JP Trialer schrieb:


> Was für erfahrungen habt iit dme Mountain King SUPERSONIC reifen gemacht.
> 
> Speziell wenn man die 2.4er version hinten verbaut.
> 
> ...



alter lass ma. ich glaub die reifenwände sind aus papier. hol dir lieber den rubber queen in 2.4 oder 2.2.


----------



## JP Trialer (1. Juni 2009)

habe hier für vorne einen 2.2 supersonic

und für hinten einen 2.4 rubber queen und einen 2.2 supersonic liegen
ich werde se alle mal ausprobiern


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juni 2009)

Ist schonmal jemand *auÃer *Domme 175mm Kurbeln am 20iger gefahren?
Ich weiÃ, es ist weniger als suboptimal, aber fahrbar?Speziell Sidehops?


----------



## locdog (4. Juni 2009)

pisanka hate 175 beim mod
ja selbst kumorowski hate mal ne zeitlang 175 und es ging


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (4. Juni 2009)

Ich bin Linksfuß und fahre den Tryall Rockring der am Hydroxx II 26" normal verbaut ist.

kann es sein das ich den umdrehen muss für linksfüßer?

sorry aber hatte vorher noch nie einen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (4. Juni 2009)

jo, denke schon das du das musst.
wird wohl nicht so schwer sein den umzudrehen


----------



## Trialstriker (4. Juni 2009)

der kann aber genau so gut da bleiben wo er hingehört 
soll ja halt nur das freilauf schützen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (4. Juni 2009)

ich habe mal grad keine ahnung, aber bewegt sich der rockring mit der kurbel mit?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Juni 2009)

Logisch.


----------



## JP Trialer (4. Juni 2009)

Trialstriker schrieb:


> der kann aber genau so gut da bleiben wo er hingehört
> soll ja halt nur das freilauf schützen



Deshalb mein ich das Ja

Der ring schützt nur halbseitig.

Deshalb wil ich ihn quasi 180° weiterdrehen.

Wenn die rechte kurbel unten ist passt das ja alles.

aber ich habe den linken schokofuß und dafür müsst eic hihn ja eigentlich umdrehen schätze ich 

ich suche nur nach der bestäigung weil ich davon keine ahnung habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (4. Juni 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Logisch.



nicht unbedingt







TartyAdam's Bike...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Juni 2009)

So eine Nutzung habe ich natÃ¼rlich nicht im Sinn gehabt 
Eig. eine sehr gute Idee.


----------



## -OX- (5. Juni 2009)

bei ebay gibt´s ja dise FLD Rahmen .... 
nun die haben ein Tretlagergehäuse
mit 72mm Standart BSA 

ja kann ich da so ein Normales Tretlager mit 68mm Shimano xy einbauen oder geht das 68er wirklich nur für 68mm Breite ?


----------



## Eisbein (5. Juni 2009)

68er passt.
Kann evtl. sein das du das gewinde im gehäuse noch mal nachschneiden musst. Man hörte hier und da mal davon.


----------



## -OX- (5. Juni 2009)

@eisbein 

kennst du diese FLD Rahmen ?

wenn ja welche / n 

also mein Favorit ist im Moment der FLD 662 - 30*


*


----------



## Eisbein (5. Juni 2009)

hatte früher mal ein bisschen damit zu tun. hab jetzt ein trauma (gehörschaden von dem lauten knack, kann sich noch wer erinnern ?  )

Ne scherz, ich bin damals es Darkhorse gefahren. Der war soweit ganz okay, bis er denn recht plötzlich gebrochen ist.
Hier gilt halt das sprichwort: you get what you pay for.
Die FLD rahmen fahren ja einige, sollen die sich vll. mal zu wort melden.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Juni 2009)

1005 Radstand, Lager +55, flat Lenker, ich ca. 180
->VorbaumaÃe? 150*35?


----------



## duro e (6. Juni 2009)

martin , die geo ist schon gut , würde aber eher nen riser nehmen an deiner stelle , da hast du mehr spielraum . sonst eigentlich gut die geo so.


----------



## JP Trialer (7. Juni 2009)

also:  dieses WE war ja nun die NDM in Lüneburg

habe festgestellt das ich am Hydroxx nen Riser lenker brauche.

habe noch nen 221 Ti rumfliegen.
als nicht-auskenner:

reicht 680mm breite fürs 26"?


----------



## curry4king (7. Juni 2009)

bin ich auch gefahren 
man gewöhnt sich an alles probier es aus 
mein jetziger 74er fährt sich aber besser

eisbein hat auch nen 680er am 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian G (7. Juni 2009)

680er reicht Locker


----------



## Eisbein (7. Juni 2009)

merke: Eisbein hatte 680mm am 26". jetzt 720.


----------



## JP Trialer (7. Juni 2009)

warum wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Juni 2009)

Breitere Lenker geben einfach ein bessere Gefühl auf dem Hinterrad musste ich für mich feststellen. Bin heute mal kurz einen 680mm Lenker gefahren und muss sagen ich will meine 777mm nicht mehr missen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (7. Juni 2009)

joschka, der neue rage II ist gut... den werde ich mir glaube ich auch noch holen..


----------



## Eisbein (7. Juni 2009)

weil meine arme bei 680mm nahezu parallel sind. sieht ******** aus, fühlt sich halbwegs unsportlich an.

Die ersten gedanken mit dem neuen lenker. Boar, endlich 'n richtig männliches rad. Da sieht mans wieder, nur die größe zählt


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (8. Juni 2009)

hat jemand im Wettbewerb schonmal jemanden gesehen mit etwas breiterem als 700 mm breite?


----------



## Eisbein (8. Juni 2009)

am 26" mit sicherheit. Die neuen monty/tryall lenker sind ja 720/730mm. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die jemand kürzt


----------



## ecols (8. Juni 2009)

Viele fahren auch am 20" immer noch die vollen 74cm..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (8. Juni 2009)

Das hängt doch in erster Linie von der Schulterbreite ab. Weniger breite Schulter ergibt ein schönes Kraftdreieck schon bei 68cm, breite Schulter eben erst bei 73+cm.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (8. Juni 2009)

das mit der Schulterbreite ist schon logisch, nur bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich jetzt breite oder schmale schultern habe... , klingt doof ich weiß.
der neue monty hat 720 ?  ich dachte immernoch nur 680

edit: achso Eisbein, du redest wahrscheinlich vom 26" teil.
ich kann nicht wirklich beurteilen wie breit meine schultern sind.
(lasse mir gegen ende des jahres einen hoffmannrahmen mit wettkampf geo brutzeln)

Falls es wen interressiert das Tretlager wird +85 mm über der achse, dazu ein monty kamel vorbau aber 680 mm lenkerbreite dazu (am we getestet) sind mir eindeutig viel zu schmal.
und um den alten rage an das rad zu klatschen finde ich die kröpfung zu hoch (?!)

Alternativ wäre dann ja noch der neue Rage da...


----------



## Ray (8. Juni 2009)

wieso nur 85mm bbrise?


----------



## Flexi (8. Juni 2009)

hi,
hat schon jemand was über den 20" rockman rahmen gehört?
top oder flop?
Felix


----------



## JP Trialer (9. Juni 2009)

Frage:

Welcher Rotor bringt an der Magura Louise die beste Bremsleistung?

die Leichte Rockmann soll sich bei wärme verzeiehen habe ich gehört und ist somit aus dem spiel.

was ist das beste?


----------



## NOS-Trial (9. Juni 2009)

da das eine Baugleiche Scheibe von der originalen Ashima-Disc sein wird... halte ich das für absoluten schwachsinn!!!

das was diese Scheibe aushält, wird vermutlich jeder anderen schon nach der hälfte der Zeit das Genick brechen.



1200N  bei 800°

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmuM8GgBxIg"]YouTube - Ashima Ultralight Disc ARO 08 Leichtkraft Cycles[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (9. Juni 2009)

okay, leuchtet fast ein.


aber kan doch trotzdem sein das sie sich verzieht, aber nicht reißt und co.

darüber sagt der clip ja nichts aus.


Wie ist die scheibe denn vonner bremsleistung her anner Louise?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. Juni 2009)

hey leute ich habe nen problem mit der spannung meiner kette...
ich kann mein Rad einstellen wie ich will (hier mal ein beispiel)

ich hab es auf dem Fahrradhalter und spanne die Kette, erstmal zieht sich beim festziehen der achsschrauben das rad auf die entsprechende seite rüber, was mich macnhmal echt sehr viele nerven kostet, naja, sobald das rad dann mittig läuft und alles fest ist und die kette gespannt, nehme ich das rad vom ständer runter und in der sekunde wo ich mich draufstelle ist die spannung auch schonwieder futsch und das Rad blockiert...
Dieses Problem hatte ich bisjetzt irgendwie immer...
auch mit neuen spannern funktioniert es nicht...


----------



## locdog (11. Juni 2009)

einfach an der antribseite ein zacken mehr spannen.
habe auch ekstra dafur die zaken feiner gemacht


----------



## triptonight (11. Juni 2009)

Das Problem mit der Kettenspannung kenne ich auch. Ich hab einfach eine Kerbe in den Spanner gefeilt. So, dass die Schraube wo er anliegt, ordentlich drin sitzt. Habe ich auch nur auf einer Seite gemacht. Seitdem hatte ich auch keine Probleme mehr mit der Kettenspannung. Einziges Manko könnte sein, dass man eventuell das Hinterrad schlechter raus bekommt.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. Juni 2009)

verdammt, ich hab die runden kettenspanner von tryall


----------



## triptonight (11. Juni 2009)

Ich hab auch nur die Runden. Geht wunderbar. Soll ich mal ein Bild davon machen?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. Juni 2009)

ja bitte !


----------



## triptonight (11. Juni 2009)

Besser ging es leider nicht. Hoffe, man kann was erkennen.


----------



## triptonight (11. Juni 2009)

Wo wir gerade bei Kettenspannern sind.
Mit den MKS CA-MX10 bin ich auch ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (11. Juni 2009)

man kann leider nicht viel erkennen , danke trotzdem.
Kannst du mir mal kurz erklären was du gemacht hast? wenn man ne einkerbung macht, geht dann in der stelle die spannung nicht zurück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## triptonight (11. Juni 2009)

Ich hab einfach das Rad richtig auf Spannung gebracht. Hab die Spanner noch mit dem Hammer runtergekloppt,(mit Gefühl) damit sie auch wirklich fest sitzen und die Kette quasi schon zuviel Spannung hat. Hab geschaut, wo die Schraube beim Spanner ansetzt und hab denn ein bisschen weiter die Kerbe reingefeilt. Angefangen hab ich mit dem Spanner auf der Antriebsseite, dort die Kerbe reinzufeilen. Da hatte ich denn auch das Problem, dass nachher zu wenig Spannung vorhanden war. Ich hab denn einfach die Spanner untereinander getauscht und dann hat es wirklich gut gepasst. Sprich - der ohne Kerbe war denn auf der Antriebsseite und der mit Kerbe auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juni 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Hebel mit der Magura Marta kompatibel sind? Abgesehen von dem richtigen Marta-Hebel natÃ¼rlich 

Zweite Frage:
Ist der Anschluss am Marta Hebel der gleiche wie der des HS33 Hebels? Habe hier eine Marta liegen, an die jemand ein HS33 Hebel verbaut hat


----------



## 221pr`v (14. Juni 2009)

na eigentlich ist das nicht die selbe Befestigung


----------



## -OX- (18. Juni 2009)

Gestern ist mein neuer FLD 662-10 Rahmen mit FLD Gabel gekommen.
macht einen super Eindruck.
Tretlagergewinde sehr sauber geschnitten
Gewicht ohne lack 2102g
heute geht er zum Lackierer und wird dann Ral 6018 




@duro e
die Gabel macht auch einen guten Eindruck. (962g)
klar am schaft kann man Kleberreste sehen aber das ist echt egal.


----------



## Paul1986 (18. Juni 2009)

Ral 6018
ist eine gute Idee

Habe auch ein rad, in der farbe die ist echt geil.

Mach mal ein Foto wenn es fertig ist


----------



## moress (18. Juni 2009)

wenn du beim zusammenbau bist schreib mal deine Erfahrungen über die Verarbeitung, und schade das er schon weck sein wird, hättest du mal ein paar Nahaufnahmen machen könne so das man die Schweißnähte mal sieht.
Da ich auch am überlegen bin ein ähnliches Modell mir zuzulegen möchte


> Mach mal ein Foto wenn es fertig ist


schließe ich mich an


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (18. Juni 2009)

also so übel ist der rahmen nicht,die schweißnähte sind eig sehr gut gemacht,gibt nur 4 probleme:

1:keine 4 punktaufnehme
2:mit einem 22zähne ritzel vorne wirds echt extrem eng
3:es passt mit evo2 aller höchstens ne 42mm felge
(bei dem mit sattel nur 38mm)
4:der hinterbau ist nie wirklich gerade(musste ich bei beiden rahmen die ich hatte/habe feststellen)heißt,man muss das rad schief reinsetzen damits gerade ist


mfg heiko


----------



## -OX- (18. Juni 2009)

also nachste Woche bekomme ich ihn wieder.
die Schweißnähte sind schon fett aber ansonsten sauber und gut 
(soweit ich das beurteilen kann)

damit ich den Steuersatz reinbekomme muß ich vielleicht ein kleinwenig ausschleifen / schmirgeln . und dann drücke ich ihn mit einer Gewindestange rein.

Edit:


> 2:mit einem 22zähne ritzel vorne wirds echt extrem eng


ich habe ein "billig" tretlager mit 128mm mal kurz drin gehabt und 
die Deore Kurbel mit 26 36 + bash das ging gut.



> der hinterbau ist nie wirklich gerade(musste ich bei beiden rahmen die ich hatte/habe feststellen)heißt,man muss das rad schief reinsetzen damits gerade ist



na das habe ich noch nicht geschaut 

zur HS33 ich mache erstmal eh "nur" ne V-Brake rein


----------



## moress (18. Juni 2009)

zu: eXtremdirtbiker


> 3:es passt mit evo2 aller höchstens ne 42mm felge



ist deine Aussage auf Abhängigkeit des Rahmens entstanden oder nur weil der evo2 Adapter so "schmal" ausfällt.
hab bis jetzt noch keinen in den Händen gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (18. Juni 2009)

den evo2 adapter kann man ja nen bischen auseinander biegen,aber die bremse an sich kommt nicht weit genug nach außen,wenn doch (z.B.mit evo1) bleibt man mit dem fuß dran hängen

mfg heiko


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Juni 2009)

Ich brauche nun mal ein paar schlagkrÃ¤ftige Argumente:

Kurbeln fÃ¼r's 20":
Moe (70â¬)  oder Trialtech(75â¬)?

Ich komme nicht zurecht zu einer Entscheidung.


Und kann schon jemand was zum Because ISIS Lager sagen? Sieht mir baugleich mit dem Truvativ Giga Pipe aus..?


----------



## Monty98 (18. Juni 2009)

mein Gigapipe hat mit Schrauben 100g weniger. Ich kauf mir bald ein neues (nach 1.5 Jahren... wird immer öfters locker)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Juni 2009)

Zum Giga Pipe noch eine Frage:
Wenn ich das in 68*128mm order, kann es sein, dass mir ein 73mm Lager geschickt wird, mit Spacern fÃ¼r 68mm (gibt es das denn auch ausschlieÃlich fÃ¼r 68mm?)? Wenn dem so ist, passt das dann dennoch mit dem Frontfreilauf?
Ich gehe nach einem Fehlkauf von Linus lieber mal auf Nummer sicher.


----------



## Monty98 (18. Juni 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Zum Giga Pipe noch eine Frage:
> Wenn ich das in 68*128mm order, kann es sein, dass mir ein 73mm Lager geschickt wird, mit Spacern fÃ¼r 68mm (gibt es das denn auch ausschlieÃlich fÃ¼r 68mm?)? Wenn dem so ist, passt das dann dennoch mit dem Frontfreilauf?
> Ich gehe nach einem Fehlkauf von Linus lieber mal auf Nummer sicher.



Also ich fahrs eben auch mit Freilauf vorne und den Spacer fÃ¼r 68mm. Eno + Echo 6061 Kurbeln funktioniert einwandfrei. Jedoch muss ich sagen dass zwischen den Abziehsockeln vom Freilauf und dem Tretlager selbst kein Milimeter Platz ist


----------



## cmd (18. Juni 2009)

mir wurde leider auch ein 73'er mit spacern geschickt
und das passte mit rockring natürlich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (18. Juni 2009)

Also, das in 128 breite konnte ich auch nur als 73er mit Spacern finden (gibts überhaupt ein anderes) > _Truvativ Giga Pipe Team DH 128mm_.

Die Haltbarkeit ist klasse, leider ist diese "Hülle", auf der das Gewinde ist, und der restliche Körper aus butterweichen Alu,  was das montieren ohne den passenden Schlüssel kompliziert macht. Sonnst keine probleme...


----------



## Maxximum (18. Juni 2009)

montiert wird mit der rohrzange^^
hab das selbe lager und das geht einwandfrei mit ner kleinen rohrzange. da geht auch nix kaputt. nur der lack nimmt ein klein wenig schaden.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. Juni 2009)

Dass das eng wird, habe ich mir fast gedacht... Ist es da sinnvoll, lieber direkt ein Lager zu kaufen, das totsicher nur in 68mm GehÃ¤use passt?

Das Giga Pipe fahre ich ja auch am Pitbull, allerdings nicht mit Frontfreilauf..

Auf was Unpassendes, ZurÃ¼ckschicken etc. habe ich keine Lust, was wÃ¤re denn noch eine AusweichmÃ¶glichkeit, in der Preisklasse? (ca. 35,-)


----------



## Maxximum (18. Juni 2009)

ich weiß nicht ob das was zur sache tut, aber ich fahr das gigapipe dh in 73mm ( ich hab aber auch ein 73er gehäuse) mit frontfreilauf und da is eig. nix eng.
(allerdings 26'')
du kannst ja auch einfach mal das lager ausm pitbull ausbauen und schaun obs passt.


----------



## siede. (18. Juni 2009)

Maxximum schrieb:


> montiert wird mit der rohrzange^^
> hab das selbe lager und das geht einwandfrei mit ner kleinen rohrzange. da geht auch nix kaputt. nur der lack nimmt ein klein wenig schaden.



kann ja morgen ein bild davon machen, wies bei mir nach der Rohrzangenbearbeitung aussieht  Ich rutschte andauernd ab und kann das Lager nicht fest genug zuschrauben... geht immer wieder auf und ich muss nacharbeiten, woraus nur noch mehr Geschranze entsteht


----------



## jan_hl (19. Juni 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Kurbeln fÃ¼r's 20":
> Moe (70Â)  oder Trialtech(75Â)?



Das sind doch die geschmiedeten Kurbeln die ziemlich Ã¤hnlich aussehn? Falls ja, musste mal bei observed suchen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hat d mal jemand behauptet, dass die eine kurbel eine verbesserung der anderen ist. weiÃ aber nicht mehr wie rum das war


----------



## Maxximum (19. Juni 2009)

@siede.:  hmm bei mir halt das einwandfrei funktioniert. nur die schwarze beschichung is am außenring, da wo man mit der zange angreift, weggeflogen. sieht aber imho ganz gut aus so.


----------



## Eisbein (21. Juni 2009)

echo hifi vorbau + monty 231 lenker = mist

der lenker rutsch egal wie fest die schrauben sind. Ist echt ein blödes gefühl wenn dir beim abspringen der lenker entgegen kommt.


----------



## locdog (21. Juni 2009)

denn perllack mat schleifen, dann "montagepaste" (DUNAMIC-GEILESZEUG)  und man hat RUHE


----------



## Eisbein (21. Juni 2009)

lack ist schon ab. und warum so einen aufwand betreiben. mit den 25â¬ Procraft vorbauten geht es doch bestens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (21. Juni 2009)

wens past 
auserdem wurde ich montagepaste IMMER verwenden, das zeug ist so geil das er reicht nur LEICHT den vorbau zu klemmen und schon kann man nicht mit den beinen die gabel verdrehen/korigieren. also man ubespant keine gewinde und so nen lenke der nicht derbe zequetsch ist halt auch LANGER !!!

habs mir diesen winter zugelegt und jetzt frage ich mich nur wieso SO SPAT


----------



## siggi19 (22. Juni 2009)

hi leute

habe mal ne frage zu bremsbelägen und zwar fahre ich eigenlich immer die rockpads, allerdings gibt es da lieferschwierigkeiten und nun bekomme ich Phatworks auf aluhaltern.
habe leider noch nichts von denen gehört und auch hier im forum nichts gefunden, bin wohl zu blöde zum suchen.

kennt ihr die und habt irgendwelche erfahrungen damit gemacht.

gruß siggi


----------



## Eisbein (23. Juni 2009)

sufu ?
Warum nimmt man nicht einfach beläge die von der mehrheit der user als "das ultimative brakepad" empfohlen wird? - Cousts!


----------



## siggi19 (23. Juni 2009)

weil ich erstens mit den rockpads zufrieden bin, desweiteren kein typ bin der das machen muss was andere machen, klar erfahrungen und so, aber die muss ich ja auch selbst machen, welche beläge mir am besten gefallen.

in der sufu findet man nichts zu den belägen, habe shcon überall gesucht, selbst bei google nicht.

gruß siggi


----------



## trialco (23. Juni 2009)

dann sindse vllt nich so toll ?


----------



## locdog (23. Juni 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> sufu ?
> Warum nimmt man nicht einfach beläge die von der mehrheit der user als "das ultimative brakepad" empfohlen wird? - Cousts!



vielleicht darum das die nicht mehr das sind was sie mahl wahren :|

die auf den weisen plastikbackins gingen supper, aber die von heatsink auf CNC geht nach paar wochen garnichts, und wen es kalter wird is es dann schon sowieso KACKE!.


----------



## trialco (23. Juni 2009)

locdog schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht darum das die nicht mehr das sind was sie mahl wahren :|
> 
> die auf den weisen plastikbackins gingen supper, aber die von heatsink auf CNC geht nach paar wochen garnichts, und wen es kalter wird is es dann schon sowieso KACKE!.


Yip - die ziehen sich nach nen paar wochen ziemlich mies aus den haltern raus... das ist reichlich bescheiden


----------



## siggi19 (23. Juni 2009)

so habe mal einen link bekommen zu den belägen.
sind irgendwie neue soweit mein english nicht falsch ist, und recht ok sollen die auch sein.

LINK

im trialforum werden sie sogar als besser als die cousts angepriesen

gruß siggi


----------



## Eisbein (23. Juni 2009)

gut ich fahre V, aber meine custs in alu backings von Heatsinkbikes, bremsen bestens und zeigen praktisch keine verschleiss erscheinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 221pr`v (24. Juni 2009)

naja aber einn paar bremsbacken bestellen lohnt sich rein aus versand gründen nicht wirklich oder?! Also Massenbestellung


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Juni 2009)

FÃ¤hrt jemand das Toxsin Innenlager? Und wenn ja, welches der gleich 3 Modelle!?
Habe keine Lust mehr auf die Truvativ-Verzahnung der anderen Lager.


----------



## siggi19 (24. Juni 2009)

naja ich habe die beläge vom jan bekommen
die beläge sind übrigens super finde ich, ziehen gut vorn, nur hinten leider noch nicht bzw die rutschen durch irgendwie, weiß noch nicht woran es liegt.
bestimmt an der einstellung oder. hat wer nen tipp?


gruß siggi


----------



## bike 20 (24. Juni 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> FÃ¤hrt jemand das Toxsin Innenlager? Und wenn ja, welches der gleich 3 Modelle!?
> Habe keine Lust mehr auf die Truvativ-Verzahnung der anderen Lager.


also ich bin mal eins gefahren in meinem 20zoll, jetzt fÃ¤hrt es mein kumpel (Hebo13) immernoch (seit 1 Jahr), mir war eigentlich nichts negatives aufgefallen, du kannst ihn aber nochmal anschreiben.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. Juni 2009)

HÃ¶rt sich doch schonmal gut an, reicht mir soweit auch als Erfahrung. So lange es nicht dem TryAll Ã¤hnelt 

Die letzte Frage:
Bringt die ISIS-Achse mit "Anschlag fÃ¼r den Kurbelarm" wirklich etwas, oder ist das nur Show? (Also die Achsen, die sich nach der ISIS Aufnahme etwas verjÃ¼ngen, siehe Trialtech)
SchÃ¶ner finde ich ja die normalen, aber wenn es einen Vorteil hat, wÃ¼rde ich es auch so nehmen. Kosten gleich viel.


----------



## kamo-i (25. Juni 2009)

Kurze Frage; chainreactioncycles.com sitzt doch auch auch in UK, richtig? Also kÃ¶nnte da noch Mwst. + ZOLL drauf kommen, oder?

Wenn ja wÃ¼rde ich meine zukÃ¼nftige Hope Pro II eher bei Bike-Mailorder bestellen. Inkl. der Kundenkarte und 10% komme ich dann auch auf ca. 150â¬. AuÃerdem ist Versand dann fÃ¼r lau.

Und wurde schon mal besprochen aber ich habe es wieder verrafft; aber gibt es jetzt einen Unterschied zwischen der "Hope Pro II" und der "Hope Pro II Trials" ??? Weil bei der bei B-M steht ja auch nix von Trial. 

*blÃ¶dfrag* MH! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (25. Juni 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Kurze Frage; chainreactioncycles.com sitzt doch auch auch in UK, richtig? Also kÃ¶nnte da noch Mwst. + ZOLL drauf kommen, oder?
> 
> Wenn ja wÃ¼rde ich meine zukÃ¼nftige Hope Pro II eher bei Bike-Mailorder bestellen. Inkl. der Kundenkarte und 10% komme ich dann auch auf ca. 150â¬. AuÃerdem ist Versand dann fÃ¼r lau.
> 
> ...



UK gehÃ¶rt zur EU > Kein Zoll, Mwst. ist schon drauf  DafÃ¼r kostet Versand etwas mehr (Klar, irgendwie muss das Paket ja per Luftweg hergebracht werden)


----------



## Maxximum (25. Juni 2009)

nein weil EU

edit: zu langsam


----------



## kamo-i (25. Juni 2009)

Da steht aber dass Versand nichts kostet, sofern man Ã¼ber 115â¬ bestellt. Gilt glaube ich auch fÃ¼r D.

Aber nochmal grundlegend; die Nabe ist bei chainreaction und bike-mailorder die gleiche, oder? Also wegen "Hope Pro II" oder "Hope Pro II Trials"...


----------



## curry4king (25. Juni 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> HÃ¶rt sich doch schonmal gut an, reicht mir soweit auch als Erfahrung. So lange es nicht dem TryAll Ã¤hnelt
> 
> Die letzte Frage:
> Bringt die ISIS-Achse mit "Anschlag fÃ¼r den Kurbelarm" wirklich etwas, oder ist das nur Show? (Also die Achsen, die sich nach der ISIS Aufnahme etwas verjÃ¼ngen, siehe Trialtech)
> SchÃ¶ner finde ich ja die normalen, aber wenn es einen Vorteil hat, wÃ¼rde ich es auch so nehmen. Kosten gleich viel.



jo sind besser diese hÃ¼lsen nudeln aus


----------



## jan_hl (25. Juni 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Da steht aber dass Versand nichts kostet, sofern man über 115 bestellt. Gilt glaube ich auch für D.
> 
> Aber nochmal grundlegend; die Nabe ist bei chainreaction und bike-mailorder die gleiche, oder? Also wegen "Hope Pro II" oder "Hope Pro II Trials"...



es gibt die "hope pro II" und die "hope pro II trials". letztere wird ab und an auch als single speed bezeichnet.

die trial version findest du bei bm unter hubs -> rear single speed und nicht unter hubs -> rear disc.

(glaub ich zumindest, bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher)


----------



## duro e (25. Juni 2009)

also wenn du die jungs von bmo anschreibst , und sagst das es die hope bei actionsports billiger gibt als bei bmo , dann sagen die dir auch das 150 gehen , dann noch 10prozent rabatt und dann hastn guten preis.


----------



## kamo-i (25. Juni 2009)

DANKE fÃ¼r den Tipp duro !!! =) Aber ich denke die hope pro II bei actionsports ist nur die normale Und @jan; Mh... Dann sind wir jetzt aber auch nicht weiter.

Aber bei hopegermany.com steht auch: 
_"Die Singlespeed / Trials Nabe ist eine Weiterentwicklung der normalen Pro 2 Nabe. Sie ist mit einer 24 Zahn-Ratsche und 4 versetzten Sperrklinken ausgestattet. Durch die versetzten Sperrklinken gibt es 48 KontaktpÃ¼nkte fÃ¼r einen sofortigen Antrieb und minimalen VerschleiÃ in der Ratsche._
_Die Nabe wird auch mit einer 6-Gang Shimano Kassette aus Stahl montiert, damit sie den Forderungen der UCI entspricht._
_Mitgeliefert sind 2 x M10 Bolzen und gezackte Spacer oder Spacer fÃ¼r QR._
_Einsatzbereich â Trial und Singlespeed"_

Demnach ist es wohl doch nen Unterschied. Und bei Bike-Mailorder steht sie ja auch als SingleSpeed. Also wird Sie das doch sein...


----------



## duro e (25. Juni 2009)

ja die normale wird auch reichen ., beide 48 raster . nur die fläche für ritzel ist schmaler bei der singlespeed glaub ich . ich würd mir auch lieber die normale holen , sind beide top hehe . hope halt . aber direkt so viel merh geld auszugeben halte ich für fragwürdig .


----------



## DirtMTB (25. Juni 2009)

soweit ich weiß hat die Hope Trials 48 Einrastpunkte und die normale nur 24... ich würde da auf jeden Fall die Trials nehmen, weniger Einrastpunkte sollte eine Nabe für Trial nicht haben .. meine Meinung

Sonst evtl. die neue XT kaufen für 35 mit 36 Einrastpunkten

Gruß Jan


----------



## kamo-i (25. Juni 2009)

Aber ich glaube die XT spielt auf keinen Fall in der Liga einer Hope...  Außerdem wird 
 das ja auch nicht nur was mit den Erinrastpunkten zu tun haben. (also denke ich) ^^

Naja. Ich denke ich hole mir einfach um nichts falsch zu machen die Hope Pro II Trials 

Ich hatte aber schon mal wo anders nach Erfahrungen mit Dirt/Street Naben gefragt. Ich meine, die müssen ja auch einiges aushalten. Wobei die Belastungen ja da eher nicht von der Kette kommen. So halt ja beim Trial. Naja... dann berappen wir halt mal 150 steine... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (25. Juni 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Naja. Ich denke ich hole mir einfach um nichts falsch zu machen die Hope Pro II Trials




Es gibt die Nabe in einer Schnellspanner und in einer 10mm-Schraub-Achs-Version. Ich an deiner Stelle wuerde die Version zum schrauben kaufen, da haette ich mehr Vertrauen zu.

edit:
Im Lieferumfang befindet sich ein Satz Spacer und ein paar fette Achsschrauben. Was du zusaetzlich brauchst ist so ein Lockring fuer die Kasette. Da das System Shimano kompatibel ist, bekommst du das Teil in jedem Fahrradladen fuer ein paar Euro.

ich hab uebrigens ein Ritzel von Surly, das macht einen sehr haltbahren Eindruck. Ob es wirklich besser ist als die von Trialtech oder so weiss ich aber nicht.

edit2:



kamo-i schrieb:


> DANKE für den Tipp duro !!! =) Aber ich denke die hope pro II bei actionsports ist nur die normale Und @jan; Mh... Dann sind wir jetzt aber auch nicht weiter.


Das ist definitiv die normale, also Finger weg!


----------



## jan_hl (25. Juni 2009)

DirtMTB schrieb:


> Sonst evtl. die neue XT kaufen für 35 mit 36 Einrastpunkten


Nachdem was man hier im FOrum liest, ist die XT Nabe fuer den Trial-Einsatz _nicht_ zu gebrauchen!


----------



## kamo-i (25. Juni 2009)

@jan: 
Ja, hätte mir auch auf jeden die schraubversion geholt. beim HR habe ich kein Bock auf irgend nen halben kram ^^ Und die XT würde ich auf keinsten verbauen! Alternativ, was ich vorhin wg. Dirt/Street meinte höchstens was von NC-17, Atomlab oder NS Bikes oder so... Aber bla, wie gesagt; kein Bock auf Experimente...

Danke.


----------



## duro e (27. Juni 2009)

hat wer erfahrungen mit dem conti digga 2.5er reifen ?
sieht ja intressant aus , zwar 1200g ca. aber er sieht 
robust aus und nach viel grip . weil mit som supersonic reifen bin
ich wohl doch falsch bei meinem fahrstil . wäre cool wenn sich wer 
melden würde . 
gruß,
alex


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Juni 2009)

Meine BB7 kommt nun mit einer 160mm Scheibe zusammen.

Nach dem Prinzip 3 Bewerber 1 Job liegen hier drei Bremsscheiben

1. Giant (auf dem Bild die Rechte!)gefÃ¤llt, weil:groÃe AuflageflÃ¤che, etwas anderes Design

2. Magura Scheibe(auf dem Bild die zweite in der oberen Reihe!) GefÃ¤llt, weil: Ist schon montiert /annehmbares Design

3. Die Standard Avid Scheibe Roundagon, die die man zu der Bremse bekommt.
Bei der gefÃ¤llt mir das Design Ã¼berhaupt nicht.

Frage nun, welche der Scheiben ist auch gut kompatibel mit der bb7? WÃ¼rde zu der Giant tendieren, einfach wegen der Optik. Aber jedes mal umschrauben nervt, daher die Frage.

Die Roundagon funktioniert sehr gut mit der BB7, ist aber hÃ¤sslich wie die Nacht...


----------



## siede. (28. Juni 2009)

die roundagon ist, ebenso wie die orig. beläge der bb7, im vergleich zu anderen leider *mist*, wie ich festgestellt habe. Daher würde ich Option 3 ausschließen.

Nr 1 & 2 sehen bis auf die Lochgröße und -anzahl doch sehr ähnlich aus... und wenn du die Magura bereits hast > warum nicht? "kompatibel" sind zumindest alle Scheiben.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (29. Juni 2009)

Die Giant Scheibe scheint aber 165mm zuhaben. Hatte davon auch mal welche, über prüf das mal. Ansonsten musst Du das Testen. Jede Bremse verhält sich anders mit denn Scheiben.
Besten Er"fahr"ungen hab ich mit der Avid G2CS gemacht, damit packen wirklich so ziemlich alle Bremsen ohne Probleme und mit 105 gramm noch Erträglich.


----------



## duro e (29. Juni 2009)

hatte die g2 cleansweap oder wie die heißt am dirt und mal so eine wave scheibe und so eine wie die giant , also die g2 hat gepackt wie sau , der rest war für die tonne .


----------



## 221pr`v (1. Juli 2009)

Also sorry wenn ich hier so gegenschlagen muss aber ich find die Roundagonscheibe doch bedeutend schöner als diese ultra hohen, gelochten Scheiben von Giant oder Magura.

Und bisher reicht, mir perönlich, die Bremskraft völlig aus.

Aber das die g2 Cleansweep beist das glaube ich gerne, der Anblick ist schon brachial!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. Juli 2009)

Hey liebe Community,
Da ich auf Hoffmann umsteigen will ( wegen dem im broken parts thread bequatschten sachen)
Bei Hoffmann bekomme ich wenigstens Garantie und/oder er kann mir den Rahmen wieder flicken!
Bloß es gibt da noch ein problem, ich bin mir total unsicher wegen der Geometrie.. 
Ich habe mir folgendes ausgedacht:
1000-1005 WB
+90 BB
350er Kettenstrebe..

und meine Frage , kann ein Tretlager auch zu hoch sein? und ab wann ist es nicht mehr fahrbar ?


----------



## MisterLimelight (3. Juli 2009)

öhm .... wenn ich die wahl hätte (die man bei hoffmann hat) würde ich gaanz viele eindrücke sammeln und andere räder probefahren. (Natürlich alle mitwirkenden komponenten wie Vorbau, Lenker, ...mit berücksichtigen). Dir hat die Hydroxx-geo gefallen? Nimm die doch.
Vielen sind die 90 schon zu hoch, wenn dir das zu niedrig ist, dann nimm mehr.
Kannst ja mal aus Scherz den Rahmen umdrehen, quasi das der Sattel unten ist. Dann weißt du was zuviel ist.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. Juli 2009)

die hydroxx geo hat mir gefallen, jedoch nur zum street fahren..
für Natur und wettbewerb ist das nich wirklich das wahre, in den steinen musste ich manchmal wie in bulle reißen damit ich auf dem hinterrad bleibe, ich bin schonmal das xtp gefahren, die geometrie war ein traum...
aber noch etwas höher wäre schon geil ..
das sky hat ja +80 bei 1000er wb und es gefällt mir sehr sehr gut, ich würde aber doch gerne noch ETWAS weiter gehen.
+90 bb +Kamel vorbau und 2 5 mm spacer, daran hätte ich gedacht


----------



## kamo-i (5. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Bauteilen der Tektro TRP Serie? 

Hab mir zwar schon meine Single Digit Ultimate mit den Speed Dial 7 Hebelnbestellt, aber interessieren würds mich trotzdem...

Also mit welchen Avid Single Digit / Speed Dial Parts man die ungefähr gleich setzen kann. Explizit die Tektro - TRP M920 Titan - V-Brake (???): Übrigens; die 128gr. bei den Tektro - TRP ML950 sind auf beide bezogen... Is nur die Frage ob die auch ne Weile halten. Aber finish ist auch nicht schlecht. wenns ne echt-carbonfolie ist. ist ja aber auf dem foto nicht so wirklich zu erkennen.


----------



## siede. (6. Juli 2009)

Ganz wichtig: 
Weiss einer wie ich das hier Entschlüssle?

TartyBikes
*Unit 5, New Mill Industrial Estate*
*Club Street, Bamber Bridge*
*Preston*
*PR5 6FN*
England, UK

Was ist was?! Ich muss an Tarty ein Packet zurück schicken und hab keine Ahnung was wohin gehört... hab noch nie Pakete nach England oder vergleichbares verschickt. Muss morgen Laufrad ausspeichen und Nabe zurück schicken. Was mache ich dann bei der Post, die haben warscheinlich auch nicht die geringste Ahnung was wohin gehört? Diese Engländer müssen aber auch ALLES anders machen als der Rest der Welt.


----------



## Eisbein (6. Juli 2009)

hast du von denen ein packet bekommen? Wenn ja schreib doch einfach die adresse so ab wi sie dort drauf stand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (6. Juli 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> hast du von denen ein packet bekommen? Wenn ja schreib doch einfach die adresse so ab wi sie dort drauf stand.



5 Monate her :-( hatte daran auch schon gedacht


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (7. Juli 2009)

Habe mal ein problem, kann mich wieder nicht entscheiden 

Ich habe vor mir in gut nem monat, einen neuen reifen zuzulegen.
Infrage kommen:
Maxxis und Monty..

da beide 100 gramm leichter sind als der Tryall, also mich interessiert:
wie verhalten sich die reifen auf losem und nassem untergrund (grip) was hat der reifen für nen bounce ? sonstige vor/nachteile ?
ich fahre so ungefähr mit 1,3-1.5 bar..


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Juli 2009)

Maxxis= Urban
Tryall= Natur


Denn Maxxis Reifen auf naßer Natur kann ich nicht so Empfehlen.
Bin ihn lange im Urban Bereich gefahren. Ist recht Hart im gegensatz zum Tryall (denn ich jetzt Fahre). Nutzt sich kaum ab aber Grip und Bounce hält sich in Grenzen.

Der Tryall ist dagegen für die Stadt gar nichts. Der ist extrem Weich. Fahre ihn schon bald mit fast 2 Bar. Der Saugt sich richtig am Boden fest. Wer es mag...


----------



## siede. (8. Juli 2009)

siede. schrieb:


> Ganz wichtig:
> Weiss einer wie ich das hier Entschlüssle?
> 
> TartyBikes
> ...



Leute, kommt schon. Einer muss doch auch schon mal was bei Tarty bestellt haben und musste irgendwas zurück geschicken


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (8. Juli 2009)

wie siehts mit dem monty creepy crawler aus ? ( den tryall fahrei ch ja auch grad )
Sebastian hoffmann fährt doch den maxxis ? sogar im wettbewerb?


----------



## duro e (8. Juli 2009)

ich glaub bei sebo ist das sponsorbedingt? weiß ich aber nicht genau ,
also ich hab die erfahrung vom echo reifen , der ist schrott .
monty eagle claw mittelmäßig und der tryall bietet den besten bounce und bestes gewicht, wie domme schon sagte mit dem hohen luftdruck in der stadt . ich fuhr ihn auch mit 1,9 bar ca. aber bounce war trotzdem klasse . in der natur grippt der sticky auch richtig schön-


----------



## locdog (8. Juli 2009)

@siede

google mal ein bissel

meinermeinung nach ist das so:
Unit 5, New Mill Industrial Estate - gebudenumer und industriegebitsname
Club Street, Bamber Bridge - strasse und ort (dorf)
Preston - next grosse stad wo bestimmt Bamber Bridge unter administration steht
PR5 6FN - PLZ


----------



## siede. (8. Juli 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> @siede
> 
> google mal ein bissel
> 
> ...


so in der art hab ichs mir auch gedacht... bei der post wussten dies auch net. Hab einfach alles der Reihe nach hingeschrieben


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Juli 2009)

Wieso gibt es eig. immer eine extrem schiefe Kettenlinie, wenn man beim 20" ein 128mm Innenlager fÃ¤hrt? Ist ja schlieÃlich empfohlen...
Bei anderen 20" habe ich das jetzt auch Ã¶fter gesehen, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so gesund fÃ¼r die Kette ist..
Was kann man machen? (in meinem Fall Toxsin Lager 68*128mm, Frontfreilauf Monty, Neon Rockring, Moe Kurbel)
Achja, schief im Sinne der Richtung "die Kurbel ist zu weit vom Rahmen weg"


----------



## Eisbein (8. Juli 2009)

weil das innenlager zu breit ist 


Vermutlich liegt es am 116mm einbaumaß, dadurch kommt das ritzel nicht so weit raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Juli 2009)

So weit war ich auch schon, aber man soll ja ein 128iger nehmen bei Frontfreilauf


----------



## Scr4t (8. Juli 2009)

Dieses Phänomen hatte mein alter echo Team 05 und hat mein neuer Echo Lite auch.

Probleme hatte ich nur mit der Kette, wenn ich eine breite gefahren bin. Da sind mir 2 neue innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen gerissen.
Deshalb fahre ich nur noch schmale Kool Chain´s. Damit dann NULL probleme.
Kette je nach intensität des Trainings immer fleißig wechseln.


----------



## 221pr`v (10. Juli 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich irgend eine "halbwegs" preiswerte alternative zum Monty TI-Lenker die nicht gerade 330g wiegt?

Achso und sie muss in den TI-Vorbau passen, was ja bei dem PRO-Lenekr von Monty schon mal nicht erfüllt ist da man den nciht durchgefädelt bekommt !


----------



## kamo-i (10. Juli 2009)

221pr`v schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgend eine "halbwegs" preiswerte alternative zum Monty TI-Lenker die nicht gerade 330g wiegt?



Keine Ahnung wegen passen. Und ist auch kein Trial lenker. Aber schau mal hier:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Lenker-Zubehoer/Riserbars/Reverse-DH-Race-Lenker-2009-318mm::14980.html


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juli 2009)

MOE Kurbel

Gestern war die Erst-Montage..
Normal montiert, bis zum Anschlag auf der Achse gewesen, Schraube bombenfest, nichts wackelt..
Gestern eine Runde gefahren, alles super.
Heute Morgen wollte ich wieder eine Runde drehen, und da fiel mir auf, dass die Nicht-Antriebsseite wackelt. Demontiert, begutachtet=ziemlich ausgeschlagen.
Die hÃ¤lt jetzt nurnoch, wenn man jede halbe Stunde die Schraube anzieht.

7075 Alu? Pf.. Habe mir da mehr erwartet.

Was meint ihr, was lÃ¤sst sich noch machen? Kann ich auf Jan hoffen? Wenn ja, in welcher Form? Werde ihn spÃ¤ter mal anschreiben.



-edit-
Nein, dass ist nicht meine erste ISIS-Kurbel, und ich weiÃ auch damit umzugehen..


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. Juli 2009)

Nimm einfach "Würth Lagersicherung Hochfest". Davon was drauf und festziehn. Damit habsch ein Innenlager eingeklebt wo keine Gewindegänge mehr da waren. Hab es nur noch mitm Heißluftfön rausbekommen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juli 2009)

Soll heiÃen, Ersatz bekomme ich nicht?

Ja, das mit dem Einkleben, wÃ¤re nur unpraktikabel, wenn ich z.B. nur mal eben das Innenlager nachziehen mÃ¼sste...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. Juli 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Soll heiÃen, Ersatz bekomme ich nicht?
> 
> Ja, das mit dem Einkleben, wÃ¤re nur unpraktikabel, wenn ich z.B. nur mal eben das Innenlager nachziehen mÃ¼sste...



Musste mal den Janiboy fragen ob er dir Ersatz gibt. Wir machen es hier immer so das wir beim Kurbeln montieren immer Schraubensicherung mittelfest draufgeben aber bei dir hilft nur noch das harte Zeugs da es ja schon ausgeschlagen ist. Du bekommst das Ding auch wieder ab, musst es halt bloÃ biÃl mit HeiÃluftfÃ¶n erwÃ¤rmen.

Das mit dem Ausschlagen liegt daran das die Verzahnung bei manchen Kurbeln einfach zu ungenau gefrÃ¤st ist wobei ich denke das die Verzahnung gerÃ¤umt wird. Deshalb sitzt die Verzahnung nur auf auf den Spitzen auf und nicht auf der ganzen FlÃ¤che. Du denkst dann du hast das Ding fest gezogen aber wenn du fÃ¤hrst nutzen sich die Spitzen ab und die Kurbel lockert sich und schlÃ¤gt aus. Da wÃ¤ren wir mal wieder bei den guten Kurbeln aus Fernost


----------



## Thiemsche (12. Juli 2009)

Wenn du die Kurbeln beim Jan geholt hast dürfte ein Umtausch kein Problem sein.
Meine Meta-Kurbeln (kotz) hat er sogar nach etwas mehr als nem halben Jahr noch auf Garantie getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juli 2009)

Ich habe sie nicht nur beim Jan geholt, ich habe sie sogar erst vor einigen Tagen beim Jan geholt 

Bin dennoch etwas enttÃ¤uscht, nur 2 Fahrten hinbekommen, ich bin nichtmal wieder richtig dabei...
Hatte sowas noch nie bei ISIS-Kurbeln.

Kann es auch an mir gelegen haben?
Die Kurbel ging erstmal nur ca. halb auf die Achse, nur mit der Kurbelschraube und roher Gewalt am Inbus kam ich dann bis zum Achs-Anschlag. Dementsprechend muss die Kurbel sehr fest auf dem Lager gesessen haben (die ISIS-Aufnahme sollte man ja nicht mehr sehen?). Wie kann es dann sein, dass sie ausschlÃ¤gt!?..

Egal, Mail an Jan ist geschrieben.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. Juli 2009)

Das mit der rohen Gewalt war falsch. Wer sagt das man die nicht mehr sehn darf. Wenn sie fest ist, ist sie fest. Schon mal was von einem Drehmomentschlüssel gehört?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juli 2009)

Gut, war etwas Ã¼bertrieben formuliert. Rohe Gewalt mit einem ca. 12cm Handinbus.
Mir wurde das so erklÃ¤rt, und ich habe es bisher bei allen meinen Kurbeln so gemacht. Die Kurbel _soll_ komplett auf der ISIS-Aufnahme sitzen, bis sie eben die "HÃ¼lse" berÃ¼hrt (was beim Toxsinlager z.B. gold ist), damit sie einen "Anschlag" hat und richtig sitzt.
Ich habe es auch noch nie gesehen, dass man im montierten Zustand noch etwas von der ISIS-Verzahung sieht!?

-EDIT- 
Das sollte damit aber auch nichts zu tun haben, dadurch sollte keine Kurbel ausschlagen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Juli 2009)

Hättest du mal die Trialtech gekauft. Scheiß MOE zeug. Freilauf ist auch nicht der Renner. Passiert.
Klebt die Dinger fest, hab ich auch gemacht. Das hält Bomben sicher, sogar Dich.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. Juli 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Hättest du mal die Trialtech gekauft. Scheiß MOE zeug. Freilauf ist auch nicht der Renner. Passiert.
> Klebt die Dinger fest, hab ich auch gemacht. Das hält Bomben sicher, sogar Dich.



Die sind doch annähern baugleich. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn es sogar nur ein rebranding. Schon krass, bei tarty kosten die trialtech nur 56. Beim Jan sinds ganze 34% mehr


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. Juli 2009)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Die sind doch annähern baugleich. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn es sogar nur ein rebranding. Schon krass, bei tarty kosten die trialtech nur 56. Beim Jan sinds ganze 34% mehr




Nicht nur die Kurbeln sind dort teurer. Deswegen würde ich sagen mal einfach mehr bei Tarty kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 221pr`v (13. Juli 2009)

Naja aber manchmal muss es halt schnell gehen. 
Außerdem ist Tartybikes einfach größer und kann das ganze Zeugs somit auch billiger einkaufen, (für nicht BWL'er) Aufgrund der erhöten Stückzahlen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. Juli 2009)

221pr`v schrieb:


> Außerdem ist Tartybikes einfach größer und kann das ganze Zeugs somit auch billiger einkaufen, (für nicht BWL'er) Aufgrund der erhöten Stückzahlen.



Ohne dich angreifen zu wollen aber du glaubst wohl auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann oder wie ?


----------



## 221pr`v (13. Juli 2009)

Ohne dich Angreifen zu wollen ich glaub du hast kein Wirtschaftsstudium oder?

Natürlich war das ne extreme Kurzfassung aber wenn du darum bittest schicke ich dir ne 3 seitige Argumentation warum Tartybikes die Teile günstiger anbieten kann !


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. Juli 2009)

Glaub auch das es nichts mit Stückzahlen zu tun hat. Jan schlägt (warscheinlich) soviel drauf wie er sich leisten kann.
Außerdem hat mir letzte Woche jemand gesagt das er sein Tartyzeug nach *2 TAGEN* bekommen hat. Bei mir dauerte es bischen mehr als eine Woche. Aber ich hab auch ein Komplettrad am WE bestellt und dann gabs da auch noch 3 Feiertage. Waren also tatsächlich ca 3-4 Werktage


----------



## tha_joe (13. Juli 2009)

Kostendegressionspotential!  Ist doch egal, jeder kauft da wo es ihm gefällt...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. Juli 2009)

Ich brauch kein Wirtschaftsstudium um zu erkennen das der Jan Göhrig hier in Deutschland die Monopolstellung im Trialsport hat und sein Zeug zu Höchstpreisen verkauft. Du brauchst bloß mal die Preise in den ausländischen Shops ankucken, dann stellst du fest das die Preise von ihm einfach überteuert sind. Mir ist nur ein Fahrer bekannt der von ihm unterstützt wird. Schau mal wieviel Fahrer von Tartybikes unterstützt werden und sogar dort arbeiten.


Vielleicht sollte man sich auch mal in Deutschland nach Alternativen umschaun und diese Monopolstellung nicht noch unterstützen. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es davon genug siehe z.B. www.trialers-home.net
Der Shop ist nicht gerade groß aber unterstützt ein ganzes Team!!! Dort 
steht nicht nur der eigene Profit im Vordergrund sondern auch die Unterstützung des Sports

Aber solche kleinen Shops haben ja hier in Deutschland garkeine Chance mehr sich zu etablieren, weil sie vom Jan seinem Shop gleich wieder verdrängt werden. Finde ich eigentlich etwas schade...


----------



## duro e (13. Juli 2009)

also tarty ist ja schön und gut , aber wenn man mimt jan mal nett redet , kommt der schon gut mit den preisen entgegen . nur mal nachfragen immer 
ist meine erfahrung . klar mehr deutsche shops wären cool ausser die paar anderen .
aber jedem das seine wo er kauft .


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. Juli 2009)

duro e schrieb:


> also tarty ist ja schÃ¶n und gut , aber wenn man mimt jan mal nett redet , kommt der schon gut mit den preisen entgegen . nur mal nachfragen immer
> ist meine erfahrung . klar mehr deutsche shops wÃ¤ren cool ausser die paar anderen .
> aber jedem das seine wo er kauft .



Mag sein aber:
1. habe ich keine lust zu verhandeln und nett zu fragen. Besonders wenn man mehrere Teile kaufen will und man vor dem Kauf die Endsumme wissen mÃ¶chte mÃ¼sste man dann rumspekulieren wieiviel der Jan mÃ¶glicherweise Rabat gibt.

2. Bei den ExtremfÃ¤llen glaube ich nicht das der Jan soweit runter geht. Bei den Kurblen waren es satte 34%. Bei den Echo Urban Lenker sind es *127% mehr*. Ich wiederhole *hundert siebenundzwanzig Prozent mehr*! 
Tartybikes: 33,8â¬, 
trialmarkt: 75â¬


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. Juli 2009)

Der Jan macht das in der Hinsicht ganz clever und wie man hier im Forum liest scheint es ja auch bei manchen Leuten zu funktionieren. Seine Preise macht er so hoch damit halt Leute kommen die entweder einfach sagen "ja ich nehm das für den Preis" und die anderen kommen halt und fragen "kann man da noch was am Preis machen" und der Jan geht halt etwas runter aber nimmt dabei immer noch genug Geld ein und für die Leute ist der Jan dann der Held, weil die Leute denken "oh der ist ja nett, der macht mir so gute Preise". Diese Leute kaufen dann auch weiter dort und seine Rechnung geht auf


----------



## Monty98 (13. Juli 2009)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Der Jan macht das in der Hinsicht ganz clever und wie man hier im Forum liest scheint es ja auch bei manchen Leuten zu funktionieren. Seine Preise macht er so hoch damit halt Leute kommen die entweder einfach sagen "ja ich nehm das für den Preis" und die anderen kommen halt und fragen "kann man da noch was am Preis machen" und der Jan geht halt etwas runter aber nimmt dabei immer noch genug Geld ein und für die Leute ist der Jan dann der Held, weil die Leute denken "oh der ist ja nett, der macht mir so gute Preise". Diese Leute kaufen dann auch weiter dort und seine Rechnung geht auf



was für ein Monster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JP Trialer (13. Juli 2009)

Es kann ja sein das ihr damit vollkommen recht habt, 
aber ich denke mal er kann die Preise natürlich auch nicht so hoch machen wie Tarty z.B. da er auch bestimmt nich in gleichen Mengen verkauft.

Ist ja wie mit einem Gemüseladen und Aldi.
Bei Aldi ist auch alles günstig bei (oft) gleicher Qualität.
Discounter halt.

Wobei ich bei manchen von Jans sachen auch sage:
"hööö? 
der Preis wohl seit jahren nich tangepasst worden!"


----------



## duro e (13. Juli 2009)

also ich hab mehreres bestellt , kurbeln und innenlager , felge und rockring . hab die preise von ihm bekommen wie tarty sie hat . hab auch nicht lang verhandelt mit ihm , er hat von sich aus gesagt da geht auf jeden fall noch was , wenn nicht auch weit handeln und dann noch sagen inkl versandkosten . da spart man auch immer noch nen paar euro .


----------



## 221pr`v (13. Juli 2009)

Ihr müsst aber auch mal beachten das nicht nur der Jan und Tarty die Preise machen sondern auch die Hersteller, z.B. verkaufen Computer Hersteller ihre Produkte in Deutschland preiswerter als in China, und da können die Händler (Jan,Tarty) 0% dran ändern!Desweiteren spielt die Infrastruktur,Transportkosten,Handlungsgeschick des Shops und und und ne Rolle. 

Desweiteren hat das Sponsoring ja in Tarty's fall eine positive Wirkung auf den Einkaufspreis, denn wenn durch die etablierten Fahrer für die Herstellern geworben wird dann kommen diese logischer weise bei den Konditionen entgegen(wer mehr wissen will kann celebrity endorsement googlen ).

Aber is ja auch wurscht. Möchte in diesem Thread lieber was über "unlösbare" technische Probleme und neue Erkenntnisse lesen, als eine Diskussion über Preispolitik, Marketing, Globalisierung etc.

Aber es ist schön zu wissen das Tarty so schnell liefern kann, denn das hätte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht!


----------



## HeavyMetal (13. Juli 2009)

BWL student? passt zum Profilfoto


----------



## erwinosius (13. Juli 2009)

ich weiß ja nicht....ich hab immer gedacht dass ist viel einfacher:

Die Nachfrage regelt den Preis. Das heißt wenn ich viel verlange, aber immer noch genug Leute das Zeug kaufen, WARUM sollte ich das Zeug billiger verkaufen?
Es betreibt doch niemand so nen Laden zum Spaß oder? ODer wer von euch würde seine 
Arbeitskraft für den halben Preis verkaufen wenn er auch das Doppelte verlangen kann?
gruß
erwin


----------



## 221pr`v (13. Juli 2009)

Ja das Profilfoto ist schon alt, ich sollte es evtl. mal ändern =D


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. Juli 2009)

Thema Moe Kurbel

Jan bietet mir einen neuen linken Kurbelarm fÃ¼r 15â¬ an, finde ich fair. SchlieÃlich trage ich ja doch ein bisschen Mitschuld an dem 

Ganzen 

*Zitat Jan:*
"Die Kurbeln sollten aber nie mit 
Fett auf der Verzahnung montiert werden, da sie sich sonst leicht lÃ¶sen 
kÃ¶nnen und sich beim festschrauben auch zu weit auf die Kurbel drÃ¼cken 
lassen und sich die Kurbelaufnahme dadurch weiten kann"
*
Frage: *
Wie kann das sein? Ich habe noch nie eine richtig montierte Kurbel gesehen, die nicht bÃ¼ndig mit der Achs-HÃ¼lse war, sprich man konnte keine ISIS-Verzahung des Lager mehr sehen? Demnach wÃ¤re das aber ganz falsch 
So kenne ich es als richtig:





Mit der neuen Kurbel soll ich nun die Achse ganz entfetten, und Loctide mittelfest auftragen.


----------



## 221pr`v (14. Juli 2009)

Hey,wollte mal fragen was ihr so für Trix auf Lager habt um den Steuersatz beim *AUSBAU * zu schonen. 

Der Angestellte im Fahrradladen sagt sie klopfen einfach mit Gummihammer und Schraubenzieher von innen auf den Rand. Und das halt immer versetzt.

Allerdings hat das doch 100 % eine Reihe von Dellen im Steuersatz zur Folge oder habe ich da einen Denkfehler (Man nimmt ja auch kein Schraubenzieger zum lösen des Mantels von der Alufelge !) ?

Klar sieht man das nicht aber "Gesund" kann das doch nicht sein oder?

Gruß Norm


----------



## duro e (14. Juli 2009)

also bei uns im bikeshop , die haben extra so ein auspress werkzeug , das ist wie ein sattelrohr , wo unten praktisch ,,lamellen artige teile sind die nach aussen sich aufspreizen beim reinführen ins steuerrohr , so wird nicht eine stelle belastet vom steuersatz , sondern er kommt direkt ohne muurren und ohne schaden raus . muss man einfach schön mitm hammer oben auf das ding drauf gut ist . 
gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (14. Juli 2009)

http://picture.yatego.com/images/3f49ddd7611290.1/1596.jpg

Nennt sich Steuersatzaustreiber und kostet um die 13 - 15â¬...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. Juli 2009)

221pr`v schrieb:


> Hey,wollte mal fragen was ihr so für Trix auf Lager habt um den Steuersatz beim *AUSBAU * zu schonen.
> 
> Der Angestellte im Fahrradladen sagt sie klopfen einfach mit Gummihammer und Schraubenzieher von innen auf den Rand. Und das halt immer versetzt.



Meinte er das du das so machen sollst oder das sie das so machen?
Wenn letzteres dann geh zu diesen Pfuschern nie wieder hin.


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (19. Juli 2009)

@zoocontrol
zu der kurbelfrage.... sind einfach verschiedene passungen da das isis system nicht die mashaltigkeit hat... zumindest nicht bei den trial herstellern...

zb passt meine monty kurbel perfekt auf die fsa tretlager die monty verarbeitet... beutzt du aber montykurbeln auf nem try all lager musste die kurbeln erst mal mitm plastikhammer draufklopfen damit überhaupt diie schraube greift...

andersrum...fsa lager, tryall kurbeln, ergibt das prob das die kurbeln grenzwertig fest sitzen...

und zu der steruerrohr-ausklopffrage, kannst auch n stück alu-rundmaterial(anstatt schraubenzeiher) nehmen und den so ausschlagen...halt vorsichtig... geht zur not auch.... mach ich zb bei meinen integrierten steuersätzen so, und hab bis jetzt noch 0 probs gehabt...


----------



## erwinosius (19. Juli 2009)

Aber mit nem Rohr kannst du den Steuersatz ja auch nicht gleichmäßig ausschlagen weil du ja erstmal immer noch auf der anderen Seite auch das Gegenstück vom Steuersatz drin hast. Deswegen ist der Steuersatzaustreiber ja so gemacht dass er zusammendrückbar ist und dann spreizt er sich innen wieder auf.
gruß
erwin


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (19. Juli 2009)

war klar dass das kommt...  ich meinte man nehzme an stelle des schraubenziehers n alurundmaterial... das is weicher als die schale des steuerkopfs und beschädigt die nicht...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. Juli 2009)

wir nehmen schon seid 2 jahren ein stahlrohr und einen gummihammer.... 
machen das ganze vorher mit heißer luft warm und schlagen es dann aus..
gibt keine probleme... geht schon nichts kaputt leute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pommespeter (19. Juli 2009)

Ich nimm auch ein altes Blechrohr, kreuzweise eingesägt spreizt sichs auch auf. Liegt auf jedem Wertstoffhof, Stuhlfuß etc.


----------



## curry4king (19. Juli 2009)

221pr`v schrieb:


> Hey,wollte mal fragen was ihr so für Trix auf Lager habt um den Steuersatz beim *AUSBAU * zu schonen.
> 
> Der Angestellte im Fahrradladen sagt sie klopfen einfach mit Gummihammer und Schraubenzieher von innen auf den Rand. Und das halt immer versetzt.
> 
> ...



nimm einfach keinen schraubendreher somnder was rundes z.b nen 5mm stift etc (metall)


----------



## 221pr`v (19. Juli 2009)

Erstmal danke fÃ¼r die vielen Antworten,hab es jetzt einfach mit nem leicht angeschrÃ¤gten Rohr gemacht, dass ein etwas kleineren durchmesser als der Steuersatz hat (logisch ne). NIchs desto trotz habe ich mir noch nen Steuerkopfaustreiber bestellt da 18 â¬ inkl. Versand ja wirklich nicht die Welt sind und das wesentlich bequemer sein muss


----------



## dane08 (19. Juli 2009)

oder n dickeres stück holz, dann bleibt der rahmen /steuersatz auch heile.

was anderes:
meine magura louise bj.05 (also schon etwas älter) leckt am übergang von der leitung in den bremssattel.
habs auseinandergeschraubt/geguckt/entlüftet usw. aber ich kann einfach keinen grund feststellen warum da öl austritt.habs aus verzweiflung noch mit soner art dichtring versucht aber das hat auch net geholfen. 
hat irgendjemand noch ne idee was ich machen könnte ?
da ich ab 23. in "trialurlaub" möchte, 
ist es auch relativ *dringend*.
eltern anpumpen und ne hope kaufen wäre ne möglichkeit, möchte ich aber eig net.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. Juli 2009)

mal was anderres...
habe mir grade eben mal aus langeweile 2 gewichte unten an die gabel geklebt (2x160=320 gramm)
ich hätte nicht gedacht das das soviel ausmacht, das gefühl auf dem hr ist eindeutig schlechter, das vorderrad zieht richtig runter . empfehlenswert son test probierts doch auch mal^^


----------



## ahlberg (19. Juli 2009)

ich trainer generell mit nem rucksack voller steine und nem eimer wasser am sack!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. Juli 2009)

ahlberg schrieb:


> ich trainer generell mit nem rucksack voller steine und nem eimer wasser am sack!



langsam frag ich mich echt was die ******* hier immer soll.... 
aber mittlerweile kann ich nurnoch drüber lachen...


----------



## curry4king (19. Juli 2009)

jop größere löcher in der felge merkt man ja auch schon gut =)
oder einfach nen 26" ala zoocontrol fahren^^


----------



## duro e (19. Juli 2009)

curry4king schrieb:


> oder einfach nen 26" ala zoocontrol fahren^^



er gleicht das aber mit viel kraft aus hehe , martin ist voll das tier lol


----------



## dane08 (19. Juli 2009)

hier nochmal weils schnell gehen muss.


dane08 schrieb:


> oder n dickeres stück holz, dann bleibt der rahmen /steuersatz auch heile.
> 
> was anderes:
> meine magura louise bj.05 (also schon etwas älter) leckt am übergang von der leitung in den bremssattel.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (20. Juli 2009)

hatte vor kurzem das selbe Problem.

Einfach eine neue Leitung kaufen. Die kommt mit den mit den richtigen Hülsen vormontiert. Leitung kürzen, montieren, entlüften.
Wenns unten aus der Leitung raus gesifft hat, dann am besten noch die Beläge auf dem Herd brutzeln lassen.
Bin jetzt wieder sorglos unterwegs.


----------



## Monty98 (20. Juli 2009)

nur damit wir uns verstehen.

in meinem Fall ist Öl dort ausgetreten wo der grüne Pfeil hinzeigt.

Kommt das Öl aus der Bremszange, wo der rote Pfeil hinzeigt, ist die Bremse wohl im Eimer


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Juli 2009)

also wenn du auch die dort gezeigte verpresste version hast, dann sieht ne schnelle reparatur eher schlecht aus. bei den stahlflexanschlüssen ist ein kürzen problemlos, aber da muss wohl echt ne neue leitung her.

die anzeichen sind klar für ermüdung und irgendwann wird die leitung wahrscheinlich da unten platzen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Juli 2009)

Ich gebe mal eben durch, dass der Toxsin Steuersatz etwas ganz Solides ist.
30â¬, drittes Jahr, dritter Rahmen.
Kein Murren, lÃ¤uft immer seidenweich.


----------

Kurz OT:
Ich mache gerade mein Laptop urlaubsfertig. Mein kleines Soundsystem vom Desktop-Rechner nehme ich mit, vom Laptop OnBoard-Sound wird einem ja schlecht.

Wieso lÃ¤uft die Anlage ganz normal mit einem 9 V Kabel/Umwandler, wenn sie eig. Ã¼r 12 V gedacht ist? Das alte Kabel ist hinÃ¼ber, und a dachte ich ich probiere mal das Stromkabel von einem unserer kabellosen Telefone - man merk keinen Unterschied 
Eig. dÃ¼rfte das doch nicht funktionieren, weil ja zu wenig Spannung ankommt?

OT-Ende


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juli 2009)

vermutlich haben die einen eingebauten trafo.


----------



## kamo-i (23. Juli 2009)

Kurze Frage: reichet dieses 25mm Felgenband für diese 39mm Felge? Oder muss ich nen 34´er Felgenband nehmen?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. Juli 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: reichet dieses 25mm Felgenband für diese 39mm Felge? Oder muss ich nen 34´er Felgenband nehmen?



Nimm Tesa Film. Hält genauso Gut und ist Leichter. Eine gute Ecke sogar.
Wenn es das Band sein muss, dann 34´er.


----------



## kamo-i (23. Juli 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Nimm Tesa Film. Hält genauso Gut und ist Leichter. Eine gute Ecke sogar.
> Wenn es das Band sein muss, dann 34´er.



Danke für schnelle Antwort.

...aber du meinst dann Tesa dass auch um die 34mm breit ist, oder? Also nicht irgendwie mehrer Lagen/Schichten nebeneinander. Mjoa...

Aber wofür ist dann das 25/26mm Band? Ich meine die Felge die ich nannte ist ja schon VR.

PS: Schonmal jemand gruenes Klebeband in ca 35mm gesehen? ^_^


----------



## kamo-i (23. Juli 2009)

kamo-i schrieb:


> PS: Schonmal jemand gruenes Klebeband in ca 35mm gesehen? ^_^



Wenn ich es mal selbst beantworten darf... ^^ HIER! 

Aber noch eine Verständnisfrage... Wenn du das Klebeband von der "Schlauchseite" drauf klebst hast du ja von der "Speichenseite" ja in den Löchern noch den offen liegenden Kleber. 

Stell ich mir nicht so prickelnd vor... ^^ Oder nehmt ihr es doppelt und klebt vorerst kleber an kleber... ?

BLUBB!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (23. Juli 2009)

Doppelt nehmen, Kleber an Kleber, an die Felge anlegen, bisschen dran ziehen, dass Sapnnung drauf ist, und dann den Überstand nochmal mit einem kleinen Stück zusammenkleben. Dann eine Ziggi nehmen und ein Ventilloch brennen, fertisch...


----------



## kamo-i (23. Juli 2009)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Doppelt nehmen, Kleber an Kleber, an die Felge anlegen, bisschen dran ziehen, dass Sapnnung drauf ist, und dann den Überstand nochmal mit einem kleinen Stück zusammenkleben. Dann eine Ziggi nehmen und ein Ventilloch brennen, fertisch...



Danke, dann weiß ich bescheid.


----------



## tha_joe (23. Juli 2009)

Erfahrungen mit den Schuhen von Ribo, RIBO KS

Gekauft Ende Dezember 08, Außerdienststellung heute, am 23 Juli 09. Gehalten haben sie also knappe 8 Monate. Grip dank der Davos Sohle super, sowohl auf VP als auch Wellgo MG1. Grip auf Steinen oder nassem Boden furchtbar, mich hats einmal richtig assi aufs Steißbein gepackt im Felsenmeer, als ich nen Gap ohne Bike mal vorgesprungen bin. Aber solange man auf dem Bike steht, toll.
Sie fallen extrem klein aus, ich hab 2 Größen über Normalgröße gekauft. Einmal ist mir die Schnalle abgerissen, selber wieder angenäht, kein Ding. 
Ansonsten ist jetzt eben die Sohle so durch, dass ich die Pins spüre, und die Seiten sind beidseitig aufgerissen. 
Aber summa summarum, ich war sehr zufrieden. Die Schuhe sind genau die richtige Mischung zwischen steifer Sohle, und flexibel. Eben so, dass die Füße nicht wehtun, aber weich genug, um sensibel Druck aufs Pedal zu bringen.
Einziger Haken, durch die Einlegesohle und das Kunstleder stinken sie wie Hölle, aber das ist ja glaube ich bei fast allen Trialschuhen so.


----------



## kamo-i (27. Juli 2009)

Wie schaut´n das eigentlich bei Marino mit dem Versand etc aus wenn man mehrere Rahmen gleichzeitig bestellt. Also ich meine; würde es sich lohnen, wenn man mal so eine kleine (2-5) Sammelbestellung bei dem Typen machen würde. 

Würde vll. mal gegen Ende des Jahres mal schauen wollen... Wenn es grundsätzlich Sinn macht und Interesse besteht würde ich vll. mal nen eigenen Thread auf machen...


----------



## duro e (11. August 2009)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit denen hier http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p496_Trident-Beinwaermer-Schienbeinschuetzer.html

wie sind die so vom tragekomfort , wie schauts mit der halbarkeit aus und verutschen sie viel . wie ist wenn die pedale einschlägt ins bein , bieten sie genug schutz?

wäre super wenn nen  paar antworten kommen würden , weil ich nicht weiß ob diese dinger oder richtige dicke schienbeinschoner .


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. August 2009)

Inwiefern sollte ein Leitung der HS33 getauscht werden, wenn sie eine Quetschung durch eine Ãberdrehung des Lenkers hat?
Dicht ist sie noch, Druckpunkt auch voll da. Man merkt nur das das Wasser darin nach auÃen drÃ¼ckt wenn man die Bremse mit zwei Fingern durchzieht, da "pulsiert" es etwas. Fahre so schon eine Woche rum, und habe eigentlich keine Lust auf das Rumgefummel mit der neuen Leitung.
Was kostet die eig. im Laden? Mir war was von 5,- oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (14. August 2009)

hab damals 4euro für nen meter gezahlt .
zum thema knick , ich hatte das bei meiner vorderen mal das die geknickt war , weil überdreht einmal . ne woche später ist die leitung richtig explodiert schon so zu sagen an der stelle . war gottseidank nur passiert als ich im stand etwas gezogen hatte . bei der fahrt , will ich mir nich vorstellen was hätte passieren können alles .


----------



## hst_trialer (14. August 2009)

ist auf jeden fall ein sicherheitsrisiko. ich rate dir auch die dringend zu wechseln, wenn es nicht gerade dein city-bike ist???


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. August 2009)

Nein, die HR-Bremse des Trialrads

Nungut, die 5Â fÃ¼r eine Leitung und zwei Quetschringe investier ich dann doch lieber, ist ja doch ein sichereres GefÃ¼hl.

Dank' euch.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. September 2009)

Ich habe eine 26" TryAll HR Felge im VR eingespeicht, und ehrlich gesagt keine Lust zu tauschen.
Kann ich ohne Probleme die zweite Kammer der Felge rausnehmen? Ich stehe nicht so auf Gewichts-Rumgepussy, aber hier macht es mal Sinn 

Martin


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (6. September 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 26" TryAll HR Felge im VR eingespeicht, und ehrlich gesagt keine Lust zu tauschen.
> Kann ich ohne Probleme die zweite Kammer der Felge rausnehmen? Ich stehe nicht so auf Gewichts-Rumgepussy, aber hier macht es mal Sinn
> 
> Martin



klar, ich denke mal das ist garkein problem


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. September 2009)

Dann habe ich diesen Sonntag ja was zu tun


----------



## locdog (6. September 2009)

habs HINTEN gemacht, seit einem halben jahr (2 jahre insgesamt) ohne probleme mit uber 80Kg 
kommts genau um 100g runter


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. September 2009)

Finde ich gut, danke dir!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (7. September 2009)

Hey LEute, mein Hoffmann ist jetzt fast fertig aber nun folgendes problem! :

Also, ich habe eine Koxxgabel vorne, aber der Schaft ist zulang (kürzen ist dabei kein problem)
aber ich weiß einfach nicht wieviele spacer ich nehmen soll, ich hab viele gefragt, aber niemand war sich sicher, das schlimme ist , ich habe auch nicht die möglichkeit zu testen , da es sich wegen dem überstehenden gabelschaft nicht richtig fest machen lässt.

hier mal ein paar daten :
ich bin 181 cm Groß, 
das Rad hat 1000 mm radstand , +90 bb, 350er cs 
und monty Ti vorbau und lenker (kamel vorbau nicht lieferbar im moment)

rick koekoek fährt ca 30 mm spacer bei ähnlicher geo, aber er hat einen superhohen vorbau und ein hoch gekröpften lenker , bei 1,90 körpergröße.

ich weiß im moment echt nicht weiter ... hat da jemand vielleicht mal was gesehen?
wäre schon wenn mir jemand helfen könnte...


----------



## ecols (7. September 2009)

probiers aus. die überzähligen spacer packst du hierzu über den vorbau, bis du die richtige länge kennst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (7. September 2009)

ja ,würd ich ja gerne aber ich kann es ja nicht richtig festschrauben, da oben noch sehr viel übersteht. Das hat dann extrem viel spiel und müsste  beim fahren eigentlich auseinander fallen


----------



## locdog (7. September 2009)

nim nen breiten distanzring und schneide/schleife in im winkel so das es halbwegs past, und schon kannste fest ziehen.

genause ist es mit der ahead kappe, einfach nen bohrer nehmen, reinstecken und zur seite und so das loch owahl frazen. habs so gemacht und funtzt ohne probleme


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. September 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> habs HINTEN gemacht, seit einem halben jahr (2 jahre insgesamt) ohne probleme mit uber 80Kg
> kommts genau um 100g runter



So, fertig.

Sind nun 90g runter, Laufrad wiegt zwar immernoch 1182g, allerdings mit Echo Urban Nabe und 185mm Scheibe.

Dank euch!
Martin


----------



## locdog (8. September 2009)

vergis nicht alles ordentlich zu entgraten, speziel die locher die halt vorher keinen kontakt hatten.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. September 2009)

15 oder 16 Zahn Schraubritzel hinten?
Ist der Unterschied wirklich so groÃ? Ich weiÃ, dass ein Zahn viel ausmacht, aber doch so viel?

26" - 170mm Kurbel/18 Zahn Feilaufritzel - 1X Starrritzel hinten?


----------



## duro e (20. September 2009)

hatte 16er mal hinten , das ist sowas von schei**e.
es ging gar nichts damit fast . jetzt mit 15er ist das nen riesen unterschied .
mit dem 16er kam es mir vor wie ne untersetzung fast .

ich fahr meine ich 170er kurbel , die echo 4kant halt . auch 18zahn monty freilauf und 15 zähne ritzel , ist von der übersetzung perfekt so .


----------



## Eisbein (20. September 2009)

martin, rechnen und vergleichen  

22:19 = 1:1,158
22:18 = 1:1,222
18:16 = 1:1,125
18:15 = 1:1,2


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (20. September 2009)

Das ist mir schon durchaus klar, aber leider wird dabei die KurbelarmlÃ¤nge nicht eingerechnet!
D.h. 18:15 fÃ¤hrt sich mit 175mm anders als mit 170mm, nÃ¤mlich leichter. Daher die Frage, ob ich da nicht lieber ein 16 Zahn Ritzel nehme, weil ich eine 170mm Kurbel habe?



UnabhÃ¤ngig davon, wie zum Teufel kann ein Tretlager fast ein halbes Kilo wiegen!! (Because)
Ich stehe ja nicht so auf Leichtbau, aber WTF...!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. September 2009)

Gibt es denn Ã¼berhaupt einen Weg, die KurbelarmlÃ¤nge zu berÃ¼cksichtigen? 
Ich tendiere mittlerweile zu 16Zahn (gestern bei der Session bin ich 170mm/15 hinten gefahren, war schon recht schwer), da es aber relativ selten ist, mache ich mir schon ein paar Gedanken. Ein Schraubritzel lÃ¤sst sich nicht so gerne einfach mal eben tauschen, die wehren sich ja nachher immer gegen die Demontage! 


Und hat denn nun schonmal jemand Erfahrung mit dem 1/2Kg Tretlager gemacht? Preislich eines der GÃ¼nstigsten, StabilitÃ¤tstechnisch bei dem Gewicht wohl auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (21. September 2009)

Das FSA ist auch schwer, aber unzerstörbar.  (~380g)
Preislich finde ich es in einem vernünftigem Rahmen.

Das Because erinnert mich etwas ans First. Generell macht gerade am Tretlager etwas mehr Gewicht nicht so viel aus, weils ziemlich genau im Schwer-/Drehpunkt liegt.

Die Kurbelarmlänge könntest du jederzeit berücksichtigen, indem du den Faktor zwischen 170/175 einrechnest, allerdings müsstest du dazu ja von längeren auf kürzere umsteigen.. Also zum Beispiel 18/16 mit 165mm oder 160mm


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. September 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> Hey LEute, mein Hoffmann ist jetzt fast fertig aber nun folgendes problem! :
> 
> Also, ich habe eine Koxxgabel vorne, aber der Schaft ist zulang (kürzen ist dabei kein problem)
> aber ich weiß einfach nicht wieviele spacer ich nehmen soll, ich hab viele gefragt, aber niemand war sich sicher, das schlimme ist , ich habe auch nicht die möglichkeit zu testen , da es sich wegen dem überstehenden gabelschaft nicht richtig fest machen lässt.
> ...




Bilder vom Rad/Rahmen!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. September 2009)

ecols schrieb:


> Das FSA ist auch schwer, aber unzerstÃ¶rbar.  (~380g)
> Preislich finde ich es in einem vernÃ¼nftigem Rahmen.
> 
> Das Because erinnert mich etwas ans First. Generell macht gerade am Tretlager etwas mehr Gewicht nicht so viel aus, weils ziemlich genau im Schwer-/Drehpunkt liegt.


Das Because hat in meinen Augen eher ein Ãhnlichkeit mit dem Truvativ Giga-Pipe, sogar die Daten stimmen Ã¼berein.
Werde mir das dann wohl besorgen, gÃ¼nstiger und stabiler geht es ja eig. nicht.




ecols schrieb:


> Die KurbelarmlÃ¤nge kÃ¶nntest du jederzeit berÃ¼cksichtigen, indem du den Faktor zwischen 170/175 einrechnest, allerdings mÃ¼sstest du dazu ja von lÃ¤ngeren auf kÃ¼rzere umsteigen.. Also zum Beispiel 18/16 mit 165mm oder 160mm




Ok, das wÃ¼rde heiÃen, mit 15 wÃ¤re ich doch besser beraten?
Habe es nur immer gerne etwas leichter.
Ich komme da nicht ganz hinterher, sorry 

Ich dachte mir das so:

*18:15 mit 175mm Kurbel*
Normal, Standard, recht leicht
*18:15 mit 170mm Kurbel*
Gut, aber wegen dem kÃ¼rzerern Hebel schwerer (nach Testfahrt denke ich liegt mir das etwas Schwerere nicht so..)
*18:16 mit 170mm Kurbel (meins*)
Ein Zahn zu viel, gleicht die fehlenden 5mm der Kurbel zu sehr aus/Gang zu leicht =F A I L ?


Wenn ich dazu eine LÃ¶sung habe, oder eine Korrektur im Denken, wÃ¤re ich schon zufrieden.

Jedenfalls schonmal Danke, Ecols!

Martin






@ Domme
Da hast Du wieder gepennt, gibt es schon lange..


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (21. September 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Bilder vom Rad/Rahmen!



das ist schon lange gegessen  trotzdem schön das sich jemand noch dafür interressiert 
ich hab 30 mm spacerweg genommen fährt sich top


----------



## ecols (21. September 2009)

na gut.. also ohne einen anspruch auf sinnhaftigkeit der nun offerierten daten einzuräumen (dies gebietet mir meine profession):

18:15*(170/175) = 1,166
18:15*(170/170) = 1,200
18:16*(170/170) = 1,125
18:16*(170/165) = 1,159
18:16*(170/160) = 1,195
17:14*(170/175) = 1,180
17:14*(170/165) = 1,251

Offensichtlich sind dir die Standard 1,2 zu schwer.. ich hab jetzt quasi alles mit Referenz der 170er nachgerechnet. Allerdings würde dir auch schon helfen einen weniger hoch bauenden Reifen zu fahren. (nur um die Größenordnung der hier diskutierten Werte zu verdeutlichen)
17:14 mit 175er Kurbel sieht gut aus.. Falls 18:15 mit der 175er zu leicht ist..

Problem: Alle hier passablen Lösungen machen einen Kurbelneukauf unumgänglich. Dann könnte man aber auch das hier betrachten:
22:19*(170/170) = 1,158 (Ich hätte da noch ein 22er Middleburnblatt) und
16:14*(170/170) = 1,143 (TNS 16t + 15er Ritzel)

Ich bin ja auch lange 18:14 gefahren. Allerdings taugt mir a7:14 auch ganz gut. Bald werde ich jedoch auf 18:15 umsteigen.

Letztendlich bin ich der Meinung dass man sich im üblichen Rahmen an fast alles gewöhnen kann..


----------



## Eisbein (21. September 2009)

martin du hast power, nehm 18:15.

Bist doch sonst auch 22:18 gefahren wenn ich mich nicht irre. Und da du nicht so wahnsinnig viel in der naturunterwegs bist passt das schon.

Ich fahre 22:19 mit 175er kurbeln 
Ich könnte vermutlich auch 22:17 in der city fahren, aber sobald der untergrund mal nicht eben ist,...

Aber man gewöhnt sich an alles und das auch ziemlich schnell wenn man nicht großartig drüber nachdenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. September 2009)

Genau weil ich vorher 22:18 gefahren bin, wÃ¼rde mich etwas Leichteres reizen. Bin damals ein Boxx zum Vergleich gefahren, und es fÃ¼hlte sich mit einem leichteren Gang ganz nett an.
Ich werde jetzt denke ich mal ganz zum Trotz, einfach aus purer Neugierde und weil ich zur Not ein fahrbereites 20" hier stehen habe, 16 Zahn nehmen!
Und wenn das Pitbull nur noch zum Natur-Fahren verdonnert wird!
Das hasse ich an Schraubritzeln, mal eben tauschen ist nicht. Daher beneide ich alle mit CK oder Hope hinten. Nicht wegen der Nabe, sondern dem Kassetten-System.
Und Ã¼berhaupt, die meisten die ich kenne und die den Freilauf hinten fahren, fahren nicht 22:18 mit 175mm, sondern 22:19, weil ersteres nicht so easy-going ist  Schon alleine deswegen wird es nun ein 16Zahn.

Ich bedanke mich recht herzlich fÃ¼r eure Rechnung, war jedenfalls eine aufschlussreiche Diskussion!

Martin


----------



## duro e (2. Oktober 2009)

will mal so die ersten erfahrungen im bezug auf den neuen truvativ boobar lenker preisgeben , die breite von 780mm ist für mich bei 1,90 körpergröße perfekt ,
recht leicht der lenker für das er so breit ist , kröpfung ist auch angenehm und er ist schön steif . fahrgefühl ist viel besser geworden und die kontrolle übers rad auch .






vorher bin ich den monty ti gefahren 680mm breite , auch guter lenker , nicht ganz so steif wie der truvativ aber auch sehr leicht . preis von 80 euro ist finde ich sehr sehr happig und die breite ist halt das manko , viel zu schmal für mich gewesen . so von der geo her auch ein guter lenker .


----------



## Eisbein (2. Oktober 2009)

780mm wäre mir doch etwas sehr breit.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (2. Oktober 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> 780mm wäre mir doch etwas sehr breit.



ich kann mir auch vorstellen das das ziemlich merkwürdig aussieht


----------



## duro e (2. Oktober 2009)

so hier mal ein bild wie es aussieht mit dem 780er lenker , find das eig sehr schön . passt auch irgendwie besser zum rad als der schmale weiße ti


----------



## Eisbein (3. Oktober 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ich kann mir auch vorstellen das das ziemlich merkwürdig aussieht



kommt nun drauf an wie bepackt man ist. es soll leute geben bei denen 720mm aussehen als wäre es schulterbreite


----------



## MisterLimelight (3. Oktober 2009)

die breite des montylenkers ist kein manko. 
Nimm mal eine Beliebige Stange und pack sie in der Breite des Montylenkers an und streck die Arme nach oben (wie beim Landen des Tippens/Treters.
Nun vergrößere den Abstand um 10cm und streck die Arme wieder maximal aus.

Du dürftest feststellen, dass Du um einiges weniger vom Körper wegkommst. Du kannst das Rad also (viel) weniger durchschieben.


----------



## duro e (3. Oktober 2009)

das ich etwas weniger durchschieben kann hab ich gemerkt . ist aber nicht sehr groß der unterschied .  hab auch einen recht breiten schulterbau und da waren die arme genau paralell bei dem ti lenker . aber da gab es doch mal die diskussion wegen dem kraftdreieck . aber ist auch egal , ich komm mit dem lenker besser klar ^^.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. Oktober 2009)

" hab auch einen recht breiten schulterbau "



ich habe eine normale schulterbreite und beim Ti sind meine arme auch parallel 
einigen wir uns darauf das du nen normalen schulterbau hast, dem was björn sagt kann ich mich nur anschließen

gut aussehen tut der lenker ja aber ich glaub echt das das ein bisschen zubreit ist


----------



## duro e (3. Oktober 2009)

ein paar cm sind meine schultern bestimmt breiter und der lenker ist nun auch ein paar cm breiter . ich kann nur so viel sagen das ich damit viel viel besser klarkomme und gut ist , soll ja keine dumme diskussionsrunde hier werden in dem alles penibel bemäkelt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (14. Oktober 2009)

Jemand ne Ahnung wie sich diese Farbe nennt...



... Schwarz/Braun/Bronze


----------



## tha_joe (14. Oktober 2009)

Gunmetal silver??


----------



## siede. (14. Oktober 2009)

bin kein Profi, aber bei "Gunmetal silver" fehlt der Braun-Ton, jedenfalls wenn man google > bilder geht


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (14. Oktober 2009)

Das ist ein Ti- Rahmen. Da musst du aber viel Googlen.


----------



## ecols (14. Oktober 2009)

das CK Pewter geht auch in die Richtung. Vielleicht etwas blauer..


----------



## -OX- (19. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir einer etwas zu diesen zwei Kettenspannern sagen ?

also erstens der Shimano Alfine 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260487107160
jetzt steht da das die Kettenlinie eingestellt werden kann.
weiß jemand wie das bewerkstelligt wird (ich sehe da keine Einstellschrauben)  

und zweitens der Point Kettenspanner 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390072243306
auch da soll die Kettenlinie einstellbar sind.


----------



## DirtMTB (19. Oktober 2009)

beim point spanner kannst du den stift verschieben und wieder aretieren.. hier sieht man das ganz gut:






Taugt meiner ansicht nichts. war bei mir viel zu wackelig der spanner.

beim shimano weiß ich das leider nicht...

Gruß Jan


----------



## Trialmaniax (19. Oktober 2009)

ich finde der alfine spanner steht zu weit nach unten weg, da der anschlag so fett ist.


----------



## ecols (19. Oktober 2009)

der point spanner ist der letzte dreck.. mit frontfreilauf ohne modifikationen unfahrbar..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OX- (20. Oktober 2009)

Ok danke erstmal für die Antworten.

der Point ist also mal nix, Ok. 

Der Shimano müsste ja aber ungefähr so sein wie ein normales Schaltwerk.
(nur leichter)


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Oktober 2009)

also ein schaltwerk macht sich gut, weil du beim alfine glaub ich die kettenlinie nicht ändern kannst. der ist ja auf die gesamte alfine-gruppe ausgelegt.

da informier dich mal. ansonsten macht es auf jeden fall ein altes 105 oder tiagra ganz gut. glaub der rohloffspanner ist noch ganz fein (aber teuer)


----------



## Fabi (20. Oktober 2009)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> [...] weil du beim alfine glaub ich die kettenlinie nicht ändern kannst. der ist ja auf die gesamte alfine-gruppe ausgelegt.


Mal wieder Fehlinformationen hier.
Auf den Dokumenten hier und hier kann man sehen, wie die Kettenlinie einstellbar ist und es ist sogar im Text beschrieben.
Diese Dokumente bekommt man auf der Produktseite unter die Nase gerieben, könnte man also auch von selbst finden. 
Das ist die gleiche Methode wie beim Rohloff Kettenspanner. Man sollte beachten, dass der Einstellbereich relativ klein ist im Vergleich zu einem Schaltwerk oder z.b. dem Point-Spanner.


----------



## -OX- (20. Oktober 2009)

Wow danke Fabi !!
Also wird das durch Unterlegscheiben ausgeglichen,
wobei es laut Docu nicht mehr wie 5mm sein sollten... hmm

Ich überlege im Moment meine hintere 7gang Schaltung aufzugeben

und nur meine "fuß" Schaltung vorne zu lasen 
(ich habe hinter meinem rockring ja ein 38er (ist gleich groß wie der rockring))
was bedeutet 22 * 18 (Trial) oder 38 * 18 (Normales fahren) 

was dieses Alfine teil wiegt weiß nicht zufällig wer 
aber gut aussehen tut´s ja schon


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Oktober 2009)

@ fabi

ok da hast du wohl recht. abgesehen von den u-scheiben, von denen ich nix wusste (mein fehler) kann man aber die kettenlinie des spanners selber nicht verstellen. und 5mm sind auch nicht ewig viel, vllt ein ritzelabstand einer kassette.
wollte mich auch mit dem "glaub ich" bisschen rausreden, aber ganz unrecht hatte ich ja auch nicht 

da steht 200g
http://www.komponentix.de/onlineshop/index.html?shimano_3.htm

dann kannst auch ein schaltwerk nehmen und die einstellmöglichkeiten nutzen


----------



## Eisbein (20. Oktober 2009)

sicher das es ein 38er ritzel ist? 
Selbst denn nur 32z sind, wirds ziemlich eng mit der kettenlänge, wenn man kein schaltwerk fährt.
Also beim trialgang zu lang und beim anderen richtig kurz. 

Sinvoller fänd ich da die variante mit 22z + kleinem rockring und hinten eine rennradkasette. 

Mir fiel grade auf das jan den 74Kingz spanner nicht mehr hat, weis man was über die gründe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride (20. Oktober 2009)

wenn der point kettenspanner (den ich seit kurzer zeit fahre) der letzte dreck sein soll, dann wüsst ich allerdings gerne was für ein spanner denn bei frontfreilauf wirklich funktionier?? was ist die beste lösung für das problem mit der kettenspannung? (abgsehen von rahmen mit integrierten spannern oder mit horizontalen ausfallenden)


----------



## hst_trialer (20. Oktober 2009)

ich bin zu damaligen anfangszeiten auch noch mit 32er ritzel gefahren. wie eisbein schon sagt wird 38z sicher eng, aber du könntest ja auch zum trial-trim ne 38/31 fahren. ist ja knapp das selbe 

bau dir mal echt ein 32er dran, das geht bestimmt auch. momentan hab ich auch noch ein 12er ritzel damit ich mal mit 22/12 bisschen schneller zu den spots komme. aber der wird demnächst fliegen...


edit: hab gerade gelesen, dass der alfine ne kapazität von 16z hat... also doch sind 38 und 22 möglich. weiss nur nicht ob es akzeptabel für die kettenspannung ist


----------



## -OX- (20. Oktober 2009)

@Eisbein
ja es sind 38 und mein SIS 7fach Umwerfer schaft das
Der Bashguard ein Syncros 32-34t, 
dadurch sind beide aber exakt gleich.
Wenn die Kette aufliegt schaut sie etwas über.

Ich kann die Gänge wenn ich die Kette vorn auf dem 38er habe bis zum
3 gang (21zähne) runterschalten (dann steht das Schaltwerk relativ wagerecht und schaft es nicht weiter)
also 38vorne - hinten21 bis 11Z (Kettenlänge 90Glieder)

Die Kette mit der Fußspitze vorne umzulegen funzt super
runter auf´s 22er(oder im Moment 26er) sogar während der Fahrt


----------



## ecols (20. Oktober 2009)

der tensile, der rohloss und der 74kings funktionieren gut. Oder eben irgenwas selber gebautes..


----------



## Maxximum (21. Oktober 2009)

ich kann den rohloff nur empfehlen. ist das beste was ich bisher besessen habe. 
-spannkraft schön groß
-exakt auf die kettenlinie einstellbar ( unterlegscheiben)
-sehr kurzer käfig, bzw schön nah an der kettenstrebe zu montieren --> weniger aufsetzen mit der kette als bei nem schlatwerk o.ä. mit lägerem käfig


----------



## tha_joe (22. Oktober 2009)

Bei 74kingz ist bei allen die ich kenne (mir selber zweimal) der Federstahl gebrochen. Sollte der Federstahl nicht brechen, war keine Spannung da...
Rohloff ist in meinen Augen die Waffe der Wahl, absolut zuverlässig und super Spannung. Contra ist, wie so oft bei guten Sachen, der Preis...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Oktober 2009)

Wie gesagt, die Idee des 74Kingz ist genial, die Umsetzung mangelhaft.
Perfekte Ergebnisse erhÃ¤lt man mit Winkel-Fuchsschwanz+Hartplastikschuh.
Wenn man den Winkel an der Stelle wo er zwischen Rahmen und Nabe geklemmt wird  etwas dÃ¼nner schleift/flext, hat man gleich zwei weitere Vorteile: Das HR verÃ¤ndert nicht all zu stark seine Position+der Winkel verrutscht nicht, da die AuflageflÃ¤che durch das VerdÃ¼nnen angerauht wurde.


----------



## hst_trialer (2. November 2009)

*Erfahrung zu Magura Louise 2006 und 160mm Ventidisc*

wer diese Kombination fahren will, muss leider die Beläge leicht nacharbeiten. Da die Beläge sowohl oben beim Arettiersplint sowie unten Ösen besitzen, stören genau diese die Rotation des Rades. An der Innenseite stoßen die Ösen an den Spider, außen geht es gerade so, aber auch nicht auf Dauer, da die Beläge verschleißen.

Ich hab einfach die Ösen entfernt und alles passt. Es kommt eh nicht vor, dass ich die Beläge mal umdrehen werde, dann kommen eher neue.


----------



## KoxxLE (2. November 2009)

Also ich fahre auch diesen Shimano Alfine und ich muss sagen er hat ein starke kettenspannnung, ok er ist etwas lang im bezug auf den rohloff aber im preis leistungsverhältnis ist der echt super kann ihn nur empfehlen.

gruß tino


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. November 2009)

Sind die Lager des TryAll-Tretlagers austauschbar?
Und halten die Dinger wirklich gar nichts? Ich habe bisher noch kein Tretlager kaputt bekommen, lese aber Doofes von diesem.



UND

Passt das Truvativ Giga Pipe nun in der 128mm*68/73mm Version zusammen mit dem Frontfreilauf?

Bei 128mm*68mm hat man ja noch gut Spielraum zwischen Freilauf und Lagerschale/Tretlagerbereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (9. November 2009)

An meinem Bionic B2 passt das Gigapipe mit Frontfreilauf.


----------



## Maxximum (9. November 2009)

ich fahre derzeit das gigapipe dh 128*68/73 mit echo05 kurbel und monty frontfreilauf an meinm ozonys xr26. passt einwandfrei


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. November 2009)

Danke euch beiden! Dann werde ich mir das zulegen.
Soll Ã¼brigens auch an ein B2


----------



## duro e (10. November 2009)

also , hat jemand erfahrrungen mit folgenden teilen?
-tensile 96clicks freilauf 
-trialtech isis kurbeln
-moe innenlager
-trialtech hr nabe

wäre dankbar wenn mir paar leute ihre erfahrungen sagen würden.


----------



## bike 20 (10. November 2009)

also das MOE Tretlager hab ich jetzt neu bei mir drin, macht einen stabilen eindruck, mehr weis ich aber noch nicht.
Trialtech HR NAbe habe ich die 116mm, ich weis nich ob du die meinst.


----------



## duro e (10. November 2009)

116er und 135 sind baugleich bis auf die breite soweit ich weiß


----------



## tha_joe (10. November 2009)

Moe Innenlager ging flott kaputt, schau mal nach dem Toxsin, das hält länger. Die Kurbeln hab ich auch recht flott kaputtgekriegt, noch am 20 Zöller, beide Gewinde rausgehauen, Helicoils reingemacht. Weiß nicht ob es die Kurbeln noch gibt, ich meine der JanHL hätte die damals übernommen als er noch in Deutschland war, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher...


----------



## jan_hl (10. November 2009)

Jo, ich hab die noch, bin bislang aber noch nicht mit gefahren. Ich werd das Rad ueber den Winter fertig aufbauen und dann bei Bedarf naechstes Jahr berichten


----------



## bike 20 (11. November 2009)

Also die Trialtech Nabe ist zuverlässig, ich fahr die zwar jetzt noch nichtmal ein Jahr, aber kann mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. November 2009)

Nochmal zu Gigapipe/Frontfreilauf:

Einwandfrei ist ist gut, dass spielt sich in mm-Bruchteilen ab.
Als es ankam und ich die Kurbel draufsteckte, sah es fÃ¼r mich so aus, als wÃ¼rde es nicht passen. Da ich es noch nicht verbauen konnte, kam die Theorie:
Lager: Breite der Achs-HÃ¼lse von der Isis-Aufnahme bis zur Lagerschale: 8mm und ein paar Bruchteile, ich sage mal so 8,2mm
Kurbel: Tiefe der Isis-Aufnahme bis Freilauf-Oberkante: 8mm 

MÃ¼sste, wenn kein Mini-Staubkorn ins Spiel kommt, passen. Werde aber zur Sicherheit die Lagerschale minimal abschleifen.


----------



## jan_hl (14. November 2009)

Hm, bei mir sind da glaub ich 1-3 mm Platz, liegt also an den Kurbeln.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. November 2009)

MOE-Kurbel, Neon Rockring, Montyfreilauf.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. November 2009)

Achja, wo bekomme ich den SchlÃ¼ssel fÃ¼r das Giga-Pipe Lager? Als Nuss wÃ¼rde schon reichen. BMO hat es nur in der AusfÃ¼hrung, wie ich es schon habe.
Ich habe einen, dieser reicht aber nicht bis zur Lagerschale, weil er nicht Ã¼ber die AchshÃ¼lse passt..
Wenn jemand einen Ã¼ber hat, wÃ¤re auch nett.


----------



## luckygambler (15. November 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Achja, wo bekomme ich den SchlÃ¼ssel fÃ¼r das Giga-Pipe Lager? Als Nuss wÃ¼rde schon reichen. BMO hat es nur in der AusfÃ¼hrung, wie ich es schon habe.
> Ich habe einen, dieser reicht aber nicht bis zur Lagerschale, weil er nicht Ã¼ber die AchshÃ¼lse passt..
> Wenn jemand einen Ã¼ber hat, wÃ¤re auch nett.



Ã¶hm.. da gibt es glaube ich so einen schlÃ¼ssel der so Ã¤hnlich wie ein dosenÃ¶ffner von aussenangelegt wird und in ein loch greift.
kann man sich vl auf selber zurechtbiegen, oder mit nem tuch und ner rohrzange aufdrehen


----------



## Dr.Hasi (15. November 2009)

hm also ich meine man kann den bei tartybikes kaufen. ist glaube ich aber auch nur ne modifizierte variante des normalen gigapipe werkzeugs. dh man kann das original nehmen und ausbohren. würde das aber auf ner drehbank machen!!
p.s.: ich glaube das stand auch bei tartybikes, das es einfach nur aufgebohrt oder gedreht wurde!
edit: ich habe mich auf die nuss-variante bezogen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. November 2009)

Dank euch!

Das, was Du meinst Chris, sind die Hollowtech-Lager, nicht die Truvativ 


Hm mit der Nuss wird das wohl kaum richtig gehen, aber dafÃ¼r habe ich bei Tartybikes die Version gefunden, die ich brÃ¤uchte:
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10150&category_id=31
Und in DE? Extra dort bestellen ist es mir nicht wert.


Gefunden.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/12345
[email protected]


----------



## duro e (15. November 2009)

oder geh einfach in ne radladen der das passende werkzeug parat hat


----------



## ecols (16. November 2009)

haben die meisten nicht  Es gibt wohl einen von Shimano der passt. Den hat mein Bikehändler meietwegen auch bestellt. Der liegt um 12. Der Truvativ Schlüssel hat den großen vorteil, dass er erstens gut zu nem alten 1" Steuersatz Maulschlüssel passt und zweitens auch kompatibel zu den Middleburn Kurbeln mit TNN Ritzel ist.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. November 2009)

-erledigt-


----------



## bike 20 (24. November 2009)

ich habe folgendes problem: ich suche Kettenspanner für horizontale Ausfallenden.
Bisher hatte ich die Trialtech mit den "Zähnen" und die Rockman, das problem bei denen ist, das der Spanner auf der Kettenseite ziehmlich doll an die "Spann" Schraube gedrückt würd und es dadurch die rillen des Spanners platt drückt, und wenn ich dann das nächste mal die Kette spnnen will, kann ich nicht in die nächste rille, weil die rille in der es im moment ist ja platt gedrückt ist.
Nun wollte ich es mal mit runden Kettenspannern probieren.
Oder habt ihr eine andere Idee?


----------



## Monty98 (24. November 2009)

Die TryAll (traurig, aber wahr) sind ein bisschen besser/härter als die Trialtech. Also die Rasterung wird weniger zerdrückt.

Die einzig gute Lösung ist, wenn du dir von einem Metaller welche aus hartem Stahl machen lasst und evtl. Löcher reinbohrst für Gewichtsersparnis.

Alu-Spanner werden von Stahlschrauben immer zermatscht werden...


----------



## trialisgeil (24. November 2009)

Die "neuen" Spanner an den ECHO-TR-Naben sind aus Stahl. Ich denke ein anderes Material hat keinen wert...


----------



## bike 20 (24. November 2009)

ok, danke, ich werd probieren bzw. mir etwas einfallen lassen.


----------



## 2002tii (28. November 2009)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen bezüglich Neon Gabeln?
Die Echo Urban ist dank "Broken-parts-thread" bei mir schon raus.

Die Trialtech is leider derzeit nicht lieferbar.

Das ganze ist für nen Anfänger, zumindest in Sachen Trial

Würd gern auf die Erfahrung einer gebrochenen Gabel verzichten

Danke schonmal

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. November 2009)

Echo Urban ist bei dir raus? Aha.
Ist immernoch eine der Stabilsten!

Die Echo Gabeln, die gerne mal reiÃen, sind entweder Lite oder Pure (?).
Und dann noch bei einem AnfÃ¤nger?


Nein, greif ruhig auf die Urban zurÃ¼ck, fahre die seit Jahren, und mache gerne VR-Gaps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CityTrial (28. November 2009)

Fahre sie auch D) 
So aggressiv wie Martin fahr ich jetz nicht ,VR Gaps usw.

Aber hab auch schon einiges verbockt,bin auch nicht gerade leicht. Sie hält. Fahre sie mit Disc.

Greif wirklich auf sie zurück !


----------



## 2002tii (28. November 2009)

Hmm,

ok hatte es irgendwie so verstanden, dass die neuen Echo Urban Gabeln nicht so toll wären. Aber wenn ihr da keine Bedenken habt, muss ich euch da wohl vertrauen

Hatte dran gedacht, dass fehlende Fahrtechnik und Unvermögen auch zu starker Belastung kommen kann. Naja.

Bin relativ leicht. Wird dann wohl schon halten.

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. November 2009)

Die Neuen sind wohl nicht so ganz stabil wie die Ã¤lteren jahrgÃ¤nge, aber trotzdem vertraue ich der Urban mehr als jeder anderen. Gut, die ZOO! gibt es auch noch.

Fehlende Fahrtechnik wird wohl nicht reichen, eine solche Gabel zu tÃ¶ten. VR Gaps, Radstand-Klemmen etc. werden wohl mehr Belastungsspitzen ergeben, als ein leichter AnfÃ¤nger.

Greif ruhig zu der, vertrau uns


----------



## locdog (29. November 2009)

also wen du keine trialtech bekommst wurde ich AUCH zur urban greifen. klar, die sind auch nicht das was sie mahl wahren ABER fakt ist das die eigentlich nur an der disc aufname reisen (so nach nen halben jahr) aber da du eh ein anfanger bist wirst doch kaum uber 2-2,5m frontgabs machen !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. November 2009)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was der Versand/Zoll von Kleinteilen aus den USA nach DE kostet?
Habe dort etwas entdeckt, was ich schon gerne hÃ¤tte...  
Zusatz: Gewicht des PÃ¤ckchens wird auf jedenfall unter 2Kg, wenn nicht sogar 1Kg liegen...

WÃ¤re fÃ¼r kostengÃ¼nstige Varianten dankbar


----------



## python (30. November 2009)

moin,

wollte mal fragen, ob einer erfahrungen mit der DOB magnesium HR felge hat? von der stabilität her z.b ?

lg
marcel


----------



## 2002tii (30. November 2009)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Greif ruhig zu der, vertrau uns



Das werde ich wohl tun. SpÃ¤tere Umstieg ist ja nicht ausgeschlossen, und ich glaube mit dem Gedanken, dass nichts so wirklich lÃ¤nge hÃ¤lt, muss ich mich wohl eh anfreunden


----------



## domi79 (1. Dezember 2009)

hallo liebe trial freunde. ich möchte endlich von meinen riemchen weg kommen und eure meinung-erfahrung zu den pedalen ( Flat oder doppelkäfig) mit dem man am besten fahren kann wissen. würde mich über nützliche antworten freuen. danke im vorraus.

www.back-to-trial.de


----------



## duro e (1. Dezember 2009)

also , käfig bin ich gefahren , haben guten grip , zerfressen aber schnell die schuhsohle und tun auch etwas weh mit der zeit .
flat pedale sind gut , würd am anfang nicht direkt magnesium teile kaufen . also empfelen kann ich die nc17 jump s pro pedale , lagerung ist super , grip auch und halten gut aus . außerdem hält die weiße farbe auch , nicht wie bei anderen pedalen die mit der zeit silber werden.
wellgos haben auch guten griß , jedoch bekommen die lager schnell spiel bei den günstigen modellen . die anderen standart bmx  flat pedale die es von zig herrstellern gibt z,b bbb , xlc und und und , bieten für die 15euro guten grip , aber bekommen auch recht schnell spiel und die schwarze farbe geht schnell ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (1. Dezember 2009)

kauf dir die Wellgo MG1 i.wo bei ebay in australien oder wo auch immer, kosten 30â¬ oder so.

Ansonsten sind die hier auch ne schlecht.


----------



## domi79 (1. Dezember 2009)

ich danke euch. die wellgo mg1 denke ich werden es. gibt es bei BMO für 49 euro...



www.back-to-trial.de


----------



## duro e (8. Dezember 2009)

so , brauch mal paar erfahrungen wieder , 
weiß jetzt nicht welchen reifen ich mir mal für hinten und vorn holen soll , 
zur auswahl stehen hinten :
continental der kaiser 2.5
continental rain king 2.5
und der schwalbe dirty dan 2.35 





der dirty dan sieht echt krass aus , vorallem scheint er dick auszufalölen in 2.35er breite . 

vorn stehen zur auswahl :
continental mountain king 2.2
continental race king 2.2
oder dirty dan in 2.0 als light version

schreibt mal eventuelle erfahrungen mit den reifen bitte ,.

danke , 
gruß 
alex


----------



## Cryo-Cube (8. Dezember 2009)

der kaiser ist echt ein top Reifen. Rain king soll minimal weicher sein, ansonsten gleich gut.
Würde einen der beiden nehmehn


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Dezember 2009)

also der dirty dan würde bei mir bestimmt nicht passen, da sind die stollen zu lang. hab jetzt schon kaum für die gummi-schlampe platz


----------



## duro e (8. Dezember 2009)

ja das ist eben das problem , ich hab ja den gu rahmen , hab grad den 2.5er continental digga drauf , aber ich weiß nicht genau wie der schwalbe in 2.35 ausfält . 
nur der sieht intressant aus halt für trial durch das profil . sieht auch nach mega grip und bounce aus . aber ich such eh mehr was , das stabil und pannensicher ist , also nicht son reifen a la big betty oder rubber queen . 
hab leider auch keinen hier in der nähe der nen dirty dan hat , das ich mal testen könnte .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike 20 (8. Dezember 2009)

Oder du nimmst den Maxxis Hi Roller und die super tacky variante. Den will ich mir jetzt auch bestellen.


----------



## CityTrial (8. Dezember 2009)

@Python

Bike_fuhrpark fährt ne 20" Magnesium HR Felge. Er macht überwiegend Gaps und Sidehops. Bis jetzt hält die Felge. Er hat sogar die Flanken durchlöchert.


----------



## duro e (8. Dezember 2009)

ne maxxis , kommt nicht so infrage , also sind zwar top reifen . aber ich wollt mal bissl was anderes testen . also ich hab mal meinen conti digga abgemessen , er ist im montierten zustand 61mm breit ca und von der felgenflanke gemessen 6,4cm hoch bis oberseite stolle . platz hab ich zu den seiten und nach oben ca 5-6mm im rahmen.


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Dezember 2009)

also der dirty dan sieht auf dem bild vermutlich fetter aus als er ist, die dt swiss ist bestimmt 30mm höchstens.


----------



## Eisbein (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde das profil vom Dirty Dan für trial nicht geeignet.
Die stollen sehen sehr flexibel aus.

Ich hab da lieber so größere (flächenmäßig) Stollen.
Ich glaube so dünne hohe stollen wabbeln zu viel hin und her.

Bin auch am überlegen was nach der rubberqueen kommt. Sollte etwas leichter sein, so ~ 900-1000g.


----------



## duro e (8. Dezember 2009)

der kaiser soll ja 1000g wiegen , also die stollen vom dirty dan sollen robust sein , hab mich da mal erkundigt , er soll tick breiter ausfallen als nen 2.5er maxxis und das profil ist halt recht hoch . wird dann warscheinlich nen kaiser bei mir .


----------



## locdog (8. Dezember 2009)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Ich finde das profil vom Dirty Dan für trial nicht geeignet.
> Die stollen sehen sehr flexibel aus.
> 
> Ich hab da lieber so größere (flächenmäßig) Stollen.
> ...




GENAU, bin der selben meinung. am VR beim mountainking SS 2,2 habe ich sie an der seite angeschnitten und es wurde besser. jetzt mit dem race king SS 2,2 ist es viel besser (grose flache) und kann sogar mit weniger luft fahren und mehr grip !  
eventuel MK in der protektion version aber das wiegt dann wieder 600g dann schon auf den neuen TA warten............das zum VR


die mischungen von schwalbe haben mir nie gut gefallen, die gooie gluey mischung oder wie sich die nent ist ziemlich rutschig auf steinen.  kaum zu vergleichen mit black chilly !!

ich werde jetzt den KAISER testen, scheis auf das halbe kilo 

der Kenda nevegal 2,35 was der gilles fahren soll, ist mit den 740g  viel stabieler als der rubber queen. aber snackebites bekommt man schon ofters, wie ich beim pisanka sehen konnte. also auch ehr wird zum kaiser greifen.

P,S. der Rubberqueen wurde uberarbeitet, was da geanu gemacht worden ist weis ich nicht aber wiegen tuhen die jetzt um die 1000g  
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/462197


----------



## duro e (8. Dezember 2009)

berichte mal vom kaiser wenn du den etwas gefahren bist


----------



## Lord Shadow (8. Dezember 2009)

Also der Digga braucht recht weinig Platz, da er nicht besonders hoch ist. Im Gegensatz zum Diesel passt er unbeschnitten und hat mehr Platz als der Minion (Maximum bei mir). Die 2.35er schwalbe (MM) passen bei mir nicht unbeschnitten rein.

Zum oben Diskutierten Gabelthema: Was ist mit dieser hier? Stahl klingt gut und Optik passt genauso wie der Preis.


----------



## locdog (8. Dezember 2009)

ach so noch eins.

auf der homepage von conti sieht man so einen keiser







auf tarty so einen. der sieht sogar besser aus, schone groose flache noppen 







Ist also auf tarty eine uraltversion ? 
weil die auch was von faltversionen schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (8. Dezember 2009)

ich denke mal die beiden bilder sind keine echten kaisers , also ich denke mal nur mit pc designt ? 
http://www.bike-components.de/images/product_images/popup_images/22608_1_continental_kaiser_d.jpg
so sieht der kaiser in echt aus , gibt auch einige imn observedtrials forum die den kaiser haben , da sieht der auch so aus .


----------



## Eisbein (8. Dezember 2009)

cool das die rubber queen dicker geworden ist. Ich hab ja die testrider versio, i.ein prototyp.
Der wiegt 1200 und hält wirklich alles aus. Mal abgesehen von einer düsseldorfer Kante...
Gummi ist auch geil, nutzt sich wirklich kaum ab und gript wie sack.


----------



## ride (8. Dezember 2009)

ich bin gespannt auf die rubberqueen in 2.2 mit black chili.. soll ja angeblich bald kommen...


----------



## locdog (9. Dezember 2009)

ride schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt auf die rubberqueen in 2.2 mit black chili.. soll ja angeblich bald kommen...



info aus diesem forum....ja ich weis, ich schreibe zu viel  deshalb aber weil ich letztens viel am PC sitzem muss :\

anbei Antwort von Conti zu Rubber Queen 2.2 Black Chilly:

....vielen Dank das Sie sich mit Ihrer Frage über unsere Homepage an uns gewendet haben.
Leider muss ich Ihnen mitteilen, dass sich der von Ihnen angefragte Reifen momentan in der Qualitätsprüfung befindet und nicht für den Verkauf freigegeben ist. Aufgrund dessen kann ich Ihnen auch noch keinen möglichen Termin nennen, ab wann er wieder bei den Händlern verfügbar ist. Wir gehen von Anfang Februar aus, dies ist aber auch nur eine wage Prognose.
Bei weiteren Fragen stehen wir gerne zur Verfügung.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


----------



## ride (9. Dezember 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> info aus diesem forum....ja ich weis, ich schreibe zu viel  deshalb aber weil ich letztens viel am PC sitzem muss :\
> 
> anbei Antwort von Conti zu Rubber Queen 2.2 Black Chilly:
> 
> ...



ok.. danke für die info. hmm.. aber heisst das es gab ihn schon mal zu kaufen?


----------



## locdog (9. Dezember 2009)

das weis ich aber auch nicht genau, es ist halt nen riesen durchanander. race king solte air king heisen, dann doch was eigenstandiges geworden usw....


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (9. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand noch eine Bezugsquelle für 26" DOB Vorderrad Felgen?
Brauch 1 oder 2. Gewicht würde ich auch gerne Wissen.


----------



## trialisgeil (9. Dezember 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch eine Bezugsquelle für 26" DOB Vorderrad Felgen?
> Brauch 1 oder 2. Gewicht würde ich auch gerne Wissen.



http://www.biketrial.ch/shop/index.php 
Der Marko müsste noch welche haben... zumindest sindse noch im Shop!


----------



## duro e (9. Dezember 2009)

so bin heut mal paar reifen probe gefahren , ziemlich viele -
also ,
-maxxis mobster in 2.7 , grip ist super , bounce ist so wie nen steinrad
-maxxis high roller in 2.5 , grip auch super , bounce besser als beim mobster
-schwalbe muddy marry in 2.5 , grip geht so , bounce auch nich so mega 
-nokian gazzaloddi in 2.4 , ultra grip , tonnen schwer , bounce naja
-kenda nevegal 2.5 in dh ausführung , grip super , bounce auch .

den hab ich auch günstig bekommen und ihn mir gekauft letz endlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OX- (9. Dezember 2009)

@duro e

Rubber Queen .... ich dachte das sei DER Reifen
(soll in der falt version 870g wiegen ?! )

was genau findest du an dem so schlecht ?
hattest du ihn schon ?
(ich noch nicht)

Der maxxis holy roller ist er dir zu street lastig oder ?(danny mac fährt den doch)
der hat glaube auch einen guten Pannenschutz oder ??


----------



## CityTrial (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahr den Holy Roller.Naja der 2.4Holy Roller hat schon nen Loch an der Seite des Reifens. Wiegt auch nur i.was mit 780Gramm. Da keine Stollen ,würde ich die 2.7er Version nehmen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Dezember 2009)

-OX- schrieb:


> @duro e
> 
> Rubber Queen .... ich dachte das sei DER Reifen
> (soll in der falt version 870g wiegen ?! )
> ...



Danny Macaskill hat doch keine Ahnung!
Dure e stellt sÃ¤mtliche Eigenschaften von 6 Reifen an einem Tag auf die Probe!
..


----------



## CityTrial (9. Dezember 2009)

Euphorie ..
Eig kann man über so einen kurzen Zeitraum keine 6 Reifen testen.


----------



## ride (9. Dezember 2009)

CityTrial schrieb:


> Euphorie ..
> Eig kann man über so einen kurzen Zeitraum keine 6 Reifen testen.



ja das ist natürlich fragwürdig.. aber an den kendas muss ja schon was dran sein, wenn gilles, vincent etc die auch fahren..!? aber ich tendier trotzdem zu continental. hab im netz auch schon gelesen dass die qualität von kenda nicht so toll sein soll!?


----------



## duro e (10. Dezember 2009)

also , den digga von conti bin ich schon lang gefahren , chris hatte auch ne zeit lang den gazza bei sich drauf und wir sind ja viel zusammen gefahren . 
vom rubber queen habe ich nichts erwähnt . 
mir geht es nicht so ums gewicht eines reifens , ich mein , mein rad wiegt knappe 12kg .ich will einfach nur was , was gut grippt , etwas bounced und ziemlich pannensicher ist . 
den kenda werde ich jetzt ausgibig testen , der machte aber schon nen super eindruck. was direkt auffällt , das die seitenwände viel dünner sind als beim continental digga , der bounce ist aber dafür etwas besser und nicht so schleppend .
ob der kenda auch so pannensicher ist weiß ich nicht , im conti hatte ich keinen platten bis jetzt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (10. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich so lese was du da schreibst, keimt in mir das gefühl auf das du vll. doch einfach ein Maxxis Mininon 42a fahren solltest.


----------



## duro e (10. Dezember 2009)

also ich meine es war ne 60er mischung die ich gefahren hab mit dual ply halt auch ,.aber da ich auch nich alle 2monate nen neuen satz riefen kauf , brauch ich schonon was , das lange hält .
also bevor ich mir jetzt wieder was zulegen werde , fahre ich erstmal den kenda . falls der doch nich so doll sein sollt hab ich den conti noch hier .
ein riesen problem ist das einfach viele reifen nicht in den hinterbau passen(gu typhoon)
maxxis 2.7er sind knapp zu breit , manche schwalbes sind vom profil zu hoch und schleifen im hinterbau ,... deswegen muss ich auch immer darauf achten wie breit die ausfallen .


----------



## Cryo-Cube (10. Dezember 2009)

wer braucht den den 2.7? 
Ein 2.5 reicht allemal


----------



## bike 20 (10. Dezember 2009)

Mal kurz ein kleiner Kettenspanner (snail cams) Bericht:
Rockman -das Geld (19â¬) ist es Ã¼berhaupt nicht wert, finger weg!
Trialtech - sind zwar hÃ¤rter als die Rockman, die Riefen hat man aber auch schnell ausgefahren, fÃ¼r den Preis sind sie OK.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (11. Dezember 2009)

Nochmal auf meine Suche zurück zukommen. Diue Dob Rims gibt es nicht mehr im Shop. Kennt noch jemand Adressen oder hat gar eine zuhause im Keller ?


----------



## locdog (14. Dezember 2009)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Nochmal auf meine Suche zurück zukommen. Diue Dob Rims gibt es nicht mehr im Shop. Kennt noch jemand Adressen oder hat gar eine zuhause im Keller ?



http://shop.trialricany.com/?p=p_28&sName=r%E1fky

einfach mal den Lukas anschreiben. Spricht super englisch !


----------



## Eisbein (17. Dezember 2009)

hat schon mal jemand was vom neuen tryall vorbau gehört? Oder selber gefahren?
Der schaffts wohl nicht mehr unter'n weihnachtsbaum, aber dann im neuen jahr.


----------



## jan_hl (17. Dezember 2009)

Schau mal auf observed, ich glaub da hatte den schon jemand.


----------



## jan_hl (17. Dezember 2009)

bike 20 schrieb:


> Mal kurz ein kleiner Kettenspanner (snail cams) Bericht:
> Rockman -das Geld (19) ist es überhaupt nicht wert, finger weg!
> Trialtech - sind zwar härter als die Rockman, die Riefen hat man aber auch schnell ausgefahren, für den Preis sind sie OK.


Ich hab letztens noch Snailcams aus Stahl gesehen, find sie aber nicht mehr.


----------



## bike 20 (17. Dezember 2009)

schade, denn die würde ich befürworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (17. Dezember 2009)

habs gefunden:

Echo TR Snail cams

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=46266&highlight=snail+steel

direkter link zu tarty:

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=10711&category_id=114


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Dezember 2009)

Hat jemand den Lochabstand des Shimano Carbonboosters zur Hand?
Und auf 100mm wird er sich im Ernstfall auffeilen lassen? (Carbon+Feilen?)

Martin


----------



## Eisbein (25. Dezember 2009)

Lag unterm Weihnachtsbaum. (hätte nicht damit gerechnet das die so schnell kommen)




















Fühlen sich sehr gut an, gehen über das handgelenk rüber (die Team hören davor auf).
Fallen aber ne nummer kleiner aus als die Team, ich brauch ne XXl


----------



## curry4king (25. Dezember 2009)

hui gefallen mir =)


----------



## bike 20 (25. Dezember 2009)

Die pro 09 fahre ich seit mindestens 1 Jahr, sind echt spitze.


----------



## Robin_Meier (25. Dezember 2009)

ich hab auch handschüchen bekommen 
troy lee design xc racing =) in schwarz...
sehen hammer aus und halten auch  sind nämlich meine zweiten  die anderen sind nachm sturz aufgerissen =( naja aber diese handschuhe sind echt geil !! 

frohe weihnachtstage noch


----------



## Eisbein (26. Dezember 2009)

Hebo fahr ich immer so 1Jahr dann sind die team kaputt gegangen. 

tld XC sind auch jut, aber mir zu viele nähte auf der Handfläche.


----------



## locdog (26. Dezember 2009)

@eisbein

und sind die gemutlicher als die teamtrial ?
ist es jetzt irgendwie besser das die bissel ubers Gelenk gehen ?


----------



## dane08 (29. Dezember 2009)

gibts die 2010er monty kamel gabeln schon irgendwo zu kaufen?
wie ist die koxx 20er im vergleich zu der 08er kamel gabel?(stabilität, steifigkeit)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (29. Dezember 2009)

locdog schrieb:


> @eisbein
> 
> und sind die gemutlicher als die teamtrial ?
> ist es jetzt irgendwie besser das die bissel ubers Gelenk gehen ?


Ich werde berichten wenn ich die passende größe bekommen habe. Meine gehen morgen erstmal wieder  zur post.


----------



## duro e (3. Januar 2010)

hat wer erfahrungen mit der koxx trainingshose ?
wie sitzt sie ?
wie ist sie qualitativ ?
ist sie eventuell zu weit und könnte in die kette kommen vorn? .

wäre für antworten dankbar .
gruß,
alex


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (3. Januar 2010)

also meine sitzt sehr gut, ich finde die hose aber vieeeeeeel zu weit geschnitten und kann ohne mir das rechte hosenbein(Wegen r itzel) zuzubinden garnicht fahren.
Qualitativ eher schlecht und unstabil bei mir reißt die hose schon von innen auf.

aber die hose ist trotzdem eher cool finde ich.


----------



## siede. (3. Januar 2010)

hat schon jemand versucht Ritzel <14t auf ner Hope oder allgemein Kassettennaben zu fahren? Hätte bei 24" an etwas wie 18:13 gedacht... 

Wenns nicht geht... gibt es 22t Schraubritzel? (Am besten mit Link) An sonnsten würde ich vorne 20t, hinten 14t nehmen... müsste passen für Street/Trial?!


----------



## hst_trialer (3. Januar 2010)

musst bei 
http://singlespeedshop.de/
schauen. verlinken geht nicht, aber da gibt es 22t surly schraubritzel. 30â¬

willst du denn mit 22t auch rr fahren? wenn ja, dann sag mal wo man einen rr fÃ¼r gewindekurbeln der grÃ¶Ãe her bekommt


----------



## Eisbein (3. Januar 2010)

siede. schrieb:


> hat schon jemand versucht Ritzel <14t auf ner Hope oder allgemein Kassettennaben zu fahren? Hätte bei 24" an etwas wie 18:13 gedacht...


na kla gibt es sowas.
warum auch nicht, praktisch jede normale kasette hat'n 11er ritzel. 

Chris King ritzel

Surly Ritzel

btw. hat noch jemand ein 18er King ritzel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siede. (3. Januar 2010)

ne, werd dann warscheinlich aufs Ganze gehn und ohne RR fahren...  30â¬ ist schon ordentlich, das 20t von Sury ist mit 20â¬ ganze 10â¬ gÃ¼nstiger als das grÃ¶Ãere 

Aber gut, erstmal wÃ¼rde ich gern wissen was grÃ¶ÃenmÃ¤Ãig auf die Kassette passt, und mit welches Ãbersetzung es Ã¼berhaupt noch mÃ¶glich ist zu Trialen :-?

Edit: das 20t kostet doch 25â¬, hab Ã¼bersehn das die teurer werden, umso grÃ¶Ãer sie sind


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Januar 2010)

Ach, ich habe mich schon genug Ã¼ber die 22,- fÃ¼r ein 16Zahn Trialtech Ritzel geÃ¤rgert.. HÃ¤lt aber auch ein Leben lang 

TrialmÃ¤Ãig ging es bei mir noch mit 22:16 ganz gut, Gaps Ã¼ber Gleise waren z.B. noch drin.
Street ging auch noch, Dirt war aber schon nicht mehr schÃ¶n damit


----------



## Eisbein (3. Januar 2010)

siede. schrieb:


> ne, werd dann warscheinlich aufs Ganze gehn und ohne RR fahren...  30 ist schon ordentlich, das 20t von Sury ist mit 20 ganze 10 günstiger als das größere
> 
> *Aber gut, erstmal würde ich gern wissen was größenmäßig auf die Kassette passt*, und mit welches Übersetzung es überhaupt noch möglich ist zu Trialen :-?
> 
> Edit: das 20t kostet doch 25, hab übersehn das die teurer werden, umso größer sie sind


mein post nicht gelesen?


----------



## siede. (3. Januar 2010)

Uh, habs wohl Ã¼bersehn, danke fÃ¼r die Infos... Hab heut eine Ã¤ltere Kassettennabe auseinander genommen und festgestellt das 14t schon hart am Limit ist, da die fette Kool Chain bereits auf den Spacern aufliegt... Hab mir gedacht, das wenn ich ein noch kleineres Ritzel nehmen die Kette wohl zum durchrutschen neigt.

Werds wohl ausprobieren mÃ¼ssen.

Aber sowas wie 40â¬ Ritzel kommen mir nicht ins Haus, da muss man ja schon komplett den Hang zur RealitÃ¤t verloren haben


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Januar 2010)

Dumme Idee:
Leg' sie doch einmal "falschrum" drauf?


----------



## siede. (3. Januar 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Dumme Idee:
> Leg' sie doch einmal "falschrum" drauf?


----------



## Eisbein (3. Januar 2010)

siede. schrieb:
			
		

> Aber sowas wie 40â¬ Ritzel kommen mir nicht ins Haus, da muss man ja schon komplett den Hang zur RealitÃ¤t verloren haben



Nein. Sowas kauft man sich einmal.
Ich hab letztes jahr ein 19er King stahlritzel von felix bekommen. Der ist es davor schon jahrelang gefahren.
Man sieht es dem ritzel einfach nicht an, dass es schon 6jahre oder so auf dem buckel hat.
und 42 dollar sind nicht 40â¬


----------



## siede. (3. Januar 2010)

ja gut, wenn du das Geld hast, nur das bestmögliche für dein Rad zu kaufen, kein Problem. Aber wenn man doch etwas aufs Geld achten muss, ist ein rostfreies 30 Euro Stahlritzel einfach nicht drin


----------



## Eisbein (3. Januar 2010)

ich hab auch nicht das geld. Aber ich trink dann auch mal 'n coktail weniger und hab dann ruhe mit dem mist. 
Zumal ich meines ja auch gebraucht gekauft habe.

Bin da eher so der meinung, wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal.


----------



## siede. (5. Januar 2010)

bin jetzt vor der schweren Wahl der Länge der Kettenstreben...
Infos: Soll ein 24" Street-Trial Rad werden, Terrain vorwiegend Park, Street. WB 1025, HA 73, SA 73, BB 30 und CS 375?!... Würd gerne die Inspired Geo nehmen und mich etwas mehr nem BMX annähern.

Kettenstreben 375 oder eher 380? Normale 26" Trialräder haben um die 380, die 24" Inspired und co. haben sogar 385 (was mich total verunsichert).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (6. Januar 2010)

also das wird wohl schon gut sein mit den 385er streben , da so ein 24er eh schon super kompakt ist und super schnell hochkommt , wäre es dann mit kurzen streben vielleicht etwas zu krass . ich denke mal die langen streben sollen das verhältniss zwischen kontrolle und verspieltheit in den griff bekommen . hier mal die geo vom 24uk 2 :
*Wheel Base:* _1025mm _
*Headangle:* _73 degrees _
*BB rise:* _+ 25 mm_ 
*Chain stays: *_385mm _

da sind halt auch diese langen streben wiederzufinden .


----------



## siede. (6. Januar 2010)

Okay, hab jetzt 1025, 380, 73, 30 bestellt. Hast recht, hab dann doch weniger krasse Kettenstreben gewählt. Dank dir jedenfalls


----------



## Eisbein (6. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte ja 390 gesagt, sofern du wirklich nur ein ganz kleines bisschen trialen willst.


----------



## siede. (7. Januar 2010)

naja, ich will auf keinen Fall das Trial aufgeben, deshalb eher ein Mischmasch aus Trial und BMX... bei dem Preis kann ichs schon Mal wagen


----------



## ecols (7. Januar 2010)

Aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich einmal meine Erfahrungen mit der Echo TR Bremse mitteilen:

Ich finde dass Echo hier einen schönen Hybriden aus RB Hebel Nachbau und Magura Kolben gebastelt hat. Die Verarbeitung ist okay, bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten zu denen ich später komme.

Bremsleistung:
Durch den RB ähnlichen Arm ist der Hebel lang und die Bremsleitung brachial. Die Druckpunkthärte ist locker ausreichend. Weit entfernt davon wirklich weich zu sein. Ich bin allerdings schon wesentlich härtere HS33 gefahren (allerdings war da auch Stahlflex verbaut und Wasser drin).

Befestigung:
Die Halteschelle vom Hebel ist nicht teilbar und wird mit Schraube und selbstsichernder Mutter befestigt. Das ist vernünftig bei der Materialdicke und eine langlebige Lösung, aber nervig beim Schrauben weil man immer mit einem Gabelschlüssel gegen halten muss. Lösung: unter Tuning.

Einstellbarkeit:
Der Hebel ist dem RB sehr ähnlich und hat einen riesigen TPA Einstellbereich. Leider ist er etwas anfällig für eigenmächtige Verstellerei, weshalb ich ihn (wie mans eh machen sollte) immer ganz draußen fahre. Die Nehmerkolben passen gut in alle Halteschellen und machen keine Mucken. Für Alu Backings muss man sie mit der Feile noch etwas nacharbeiten, damit auch alles flutscht.

Tuning:


TPA verstellt sich: TPA ganz draußen fahren. Ne Zeit lang bin ich mit Schraubensicherung (die billige) auf dem Gewinde gefahren, die nutzt sich aber beim Verstellen zu schnell ab
Druckpunkt wandert: Der Geberkolben ist nur in die Haltestelle gesteckt, deshalb kann es bei wirklich großen Belastungen schonmal sein dass er sich minimal verschiebt. Ich hab meinen einfach mit Loctite Hochfest in die Halteschelle geklebt. Hält bombig.
Schraubenschlüssel zum Hebel verstellen: Einfach die Mutter mit Loctite auf die Halteschelle kleben. Das reicht locker um die Schraube mit ausreichender Kraft anzuziehen und wieder zu lockern.
Die Führungen der Nehmerkolben sollte man etwas nachfeilen, damit der Bremsbelag auch gut rein und raus flutscht. Ist ne Sache von 10min.
Beim Hebel Einstellen sollte man drauf achten dass die TPA Schraube wirklich in Geberkolbenrichtung drückt. Je schräger die Schraube, desto mehr Kraftverlust im Hebel.
Zuletzt möchte ich auch noch auf die kürzliche Diskussion im Magura Technik Thread verweisen.


----------



## locdog (7. Januar 2010)

und wie lange hast du die TR bremse schon ? frage wegen der dichtigkeit 
sind bei dir, bei den nemerkolben, eine Nut gefrast oder sind die ganz glat (die neueren)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Januar 2010)

Wie sehen die Erfahrungen mit Windcutter Bremsscheiben im Trialbereich aus? Optik und Gewicht allein reichen ja nicht 
Die Alligator wÃ¼rde mich speziell Interessieren.
Soll in 180mm mit einer BB7 gefahren werden.

Bzw. welche Scheiben lassen sich gut kombinieren? WÃ¼rde die Standard-Avid-BelÃ¤ge gerne weiterfahren, weil die mit der Standardscheibe einfach alles an die Wand bremst 

Grund ist Ã¼brigens nur die rampunierte Scheibe..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Januar 2010)

Kennt jemand den Lochabstand des Inspired Rahmens? Brauche ihn nur zu Vergleichszwecken, da mein neuer Rahmen nur 92mm hat und ich mir vorstellen kann, dass die Inpireds auch nicht viel mehr haben werden?


----------



## jan_hl (16. Januar 2010)

Du meinst das bremszeugs?

tarty sagt:





> Dedicated CNC machined low profile 4-Bolt Magura mounts as standard, spaced at 92mm to accept rims up to 42mm wide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Januar 2010)

Auf Tarty hÃ¤tte ich auch kommen kÃ¶nnen, ich Depp..

Danke!


----------



## t-time1991 (18. Januar 2010)

hey wollte mir ein streettrialbike aufbauen...

nun meine frage was haltet ihr von den neuen 24 rahmen??

hatte vor vorne eine fox f80 zu fahren also 80 mm federweg weil ich darauf nicht verzichten wollte oder sind die eher für starrgabeln ausgelegt?

mfg und schon einmal vielen dank 

max


----------



## Lord Shadow (18. Januar 2010)

Du scheinst ja schon Trial zu fahren, wenn ich mir dein Bike anschaue. Bist du auch schon Trail mit Federgabel gefahren?
Ich habe das schon ausprobiert und mochte das Fahrgefühl überhaupt nicht. Anbremsen, Umsetzen, Tippen etc. wird total schwammig. Ich überlege sogar in mein Dirt/Street Hardtail eine Starrgabel einzubauen, damit ich dieses definierte Gefühl auch in anderen Fahrsituationn habe. Aber das ist sicher Geschmackssache.
Bei der Wahl der Gabel würde ich darauf achten eine möglichst stabile (natürlich bei angemessenen Gewicht und vor allen Dingen niedrige Gabel zu achten. Mir würde da jetzt die alte Minute 2 einfallen. Die müsste man wahrscheinlich sogar noch niedriger als 80mm traveln können.


----------



## t-time1991 (18. Januar 2010)

also das adamant war einmal;-) bin lang nicht mehr hier gewesen, deswegen steht das da noch...
Und ja den anfang habe ich mit einer federgabel gemacht und an der fox fürt kein weg vorbei;-)

die habe ich bereits gekauft die hat nen kumpel auch und wir sind beide super zufrieden allerdings in einem dirt/street rahmen (bei mir) !
Will jetzt was trialähnliches aufbauen deswegen halt ob die die 24zöller beim jan was sind oder habt ihr ne andere idee...

mfg


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Januar 2010)

Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand die Atomlab Pimp Felge schonmal unter die Lupe genommen hat. Sie ist mit Felgenbremsen fahrbar, aber sind die Bremsflanken wirklich genau senkrecht? Manche haben eine leicht angeschrÃ¤gte Bremsflanke, was ich immer ziemlich doof fand, weil der Druckpunkt der V-Brake dann immer so schÃ¶n wandert, wenn man einen minimalsten HÃ¶henschlag hat... 

Martin


----------



## duro e (19. Januar 2010)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit den tnn lgm belägen? scheinen ja echt geil zu bremsen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 221pr`v (19. Januar 2010)

Also ein Bekannter hatte die Pimp Felgen von Atomlab und wenn ich mich nicht irre waren die nicht senkrecht. Allerdings hatte der auch Naben mit Disc-Aufnahme. Aber sie waren aufjedenfall recht stabil.

Hoffe das hilft dir trotzdem.


----------



## jan_hl (19. Januar 2010)

@zookontrolleur:

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=11896
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=11906
http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=11905

wenn die zeichnungen stimmen, dann sind die flanken nicht parallel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. Januar 2010)

Danke dir!
Das ist aber noch vertretbar, hatte da schon wesentlich schrÃ¤gere Flanken


----------



## dane08 (20. Januar 2010)

hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit dieser disk (http://tartybikes.co.uk/images/large_gussetrotor.jpg) gemacht?
wie ist die bremsleistung im vergleich zur orginalen hope disk? 
(mit hope mono trial bremse)


----------



## locdog (21. Januar 2010)

bei 180 (stock) war die doch spurbar schlechter !


----------



## Sebastian G (31. Januar 2010)

Ich habe schön öfters gehört, dass man sich einmal im Jahr einen neuen Lenker kaufen soll. Macht das wirklich Sinn? ( Ich fahre einen Monty Ti lenker der jetzt genau ein Jahr alt ist)


----------



## Eisbein (31. Januar 2010)

ich höre immer man soll seine kette alle 3-4monate wechseln. Macht das sinn?


Sind alles verschleissteile, die können lange halten, müssen aber nicht. Das hängt auch davon ab wie oft und wie man fährt.


----------



## -OX- (7. Februar 2010)

Hallöle hab mal n paar Fragen.

Benutzt ihr tatsächlich die Krafteinstellschraube des Avid 7 Bremshebel ??
(die steht doch sicher immer auf MAx bei euch)

ist der Avid 5 so eingestellt wie der Avid 7 auf max ???
(also ist der 5er gleichwertig ? )

was ist besser Avid Speed Dial (5 oder 7 ) oder Shimano XT (739 oder 770er)

?
Danke schon mal für eure Antworten
​


----------



## Eisbein (7. Februar 2010)

Die normalen hebel, ohne verstellung, sind so ausgelegt das der druckpunkt möglichst hart ist.
Also die halterung des zuges ist oben. Mein Avid hebel hab ich so eingestellt das ich massive power hab, das heist die halterung für den zug ist weiter unten.

Sicherlich kommt jetzt auch die frage auf, merkt man den unterschied überhaupt?
Ja enorm, besonders in grenzwertigen situationen, leicht verschmutzte feuchte felge. Da kann die einstellung schon darüber entscheiden ob nun die bremse hält, oder durchrutscht. Man merkt es auch sehr deutlich am druckpunkt, ob der nun knüppelhart ist oder einfach nur hart


----------



## -OX- (13. Februar 2010)

Danke Eisbein für die Antwort !!
(hätte gedacht das noch mehr was dazu sagen)

nun hab ich noch eine Frage 
Gibt es Qualitätsunterschiede bei Bremsinnenzügen 1,6 mm

die sollten sich ja so wenig wie möglich dehnen / strecken 

wer hat dazu Erfahrungen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Februar 2010)

InnenzÃ¼ge sind relativ wurscht. MÃ¶glichst glatt sollten sie sein. Fahre immer welche aus dem Fahrradladen oder die Originalen die beim Kauf der Odyssey, Animal etc. Kabel beiliegen.
Die aus dem Fahrradladen machen einen sehr guten, hochwertigen Eindruck, das TÃ¶nnchen oben ist gold und der Zug aalglatt. Kosten aber fÃ¼r das HR auch 2,90â¬.


----------



## Eisbein (13. Februar 2010)

-OX- schrieb:


> Danke Eisbein für die Antwort !!
> (hätte gedacht das noch mehr was dazu sagen)
> 
> nun hab ich noch eine Frage
> ...



Merklich dehnen und strecken tun sich die dinger eh nicht.

Am besten ists wenn die züge schon glatt geschliffen sind, oder gepresst, keine ahnung wie die das anstellen.

Die züge die bei den Linear Slics dabei sind, sind schon ziemlich gut. Ich hab jetzt zur zeit mal Jagwire's dran. hab erstmal den schwarzen "teflon" zug drin, aber ich glaube den tausch ich wieder, ist mir vom gefühl her zu kratzig. Dann lieber 'n feinen Edelstahl zug.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (13. Februar 2010)

Ich habe mit den Avid SD7 Hebeln bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, das Übersetzungsverhältnis taugte irgendwie nichts und die Dinger wurden ratzfatz klapprig.


----------



## DirtMTB (22. Februar 2010)

Hat jemand schon mal die Rubber Queen in 2,2 am Hinterrad getestet?


----------



## Lord Shadow (22. Februar 2010)

Gibts die inzwischen mit Black Chili? Die alte, mit normalem Gummi soll Schrott gewesen sein.


----------



## locdog (22. Februar 2010)

ja, die gibt es mitlerweile, und das zweite mit schrott auch JA


----------



## Eisbein (1. März 2010)

trialtech oder Surly steckritzel?
Oder gibt es sonst noch alternativen?
King im moment nicht.... (leider)


----------



## hst_trialer (1. März 2010)

ich fahre ein surly und war anfangs sehr erschrocken. das musste recht lange eingefahren werden. hatte einen komplett neuen antrieb und die kette ist manchmal drüber gerutscht. also ich persönlich würde nächstes mal auch trialtech probieren. mittlerweile ist es kein problem mehr, flutscht alles sauber. und da das surly so nett fett ist, sollte es auch lange halten.


----------



## Eisbein (1. März 2010)

hmm das mit dem einfahren, jaja. Aber das muss wohl so. 

Noch ne meinung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. März 2010)

Trialtech-Ritzel finde ich klasse. Mein 16ner fahre ich schon ewig und ich kann keine (Ab-)nutzungserscheinungen feststellen. Hat auch sehr schÃ¶ne breite hohe ZÃ¤hne, da rutscht nichts.
Von Einfahren ink. Durchrutschen der Kette hÃ¶re ich das erste mal, wÃ¼rde mir zu denken geben... So einem Antrieb kÃ¶nnte ich nicht vertrauen. Klar lÃ¤uft erstmal alles etwas rau, aber das gibt sich schnell.


Bzw. Nico, Trialtech ist eine Trialmarke, wie kannst Du das nur in Betracht ziehen!


----------



## Eisbein (1. März 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Trialtech-Ritzel finde ich klasse. Mein 16ner fahre ich schon ewig und ich kann keine (Ab-)nutzungserscheinungen feststellen. Hat auch sehr schÃ¶ne breite hohe ZÃ¤hne, da rutscht nichts.
> Von Einfahren ink. Durchrutschen der Kette hÃ¶re ich das erste mal, wÃ¼rde mir zu denken geben... So einem Antrieb kÃ¶nnte ich nicht vertrauen. Klar lÃ¤uft erstmal alles etwas rau, aber das gibt sich schnell.
> 
> 
> Bzw. Nico, Trialtech ist eine Trialmarke, wie kannst Du das nur in Betracht ziehen!



ich wÃ¼rde am liebsten King kaufen. Aber ich finde auf die schnelle nichts in deutschland. Und wenn sind die preise fern ab von jeder realitÃ¤t.

ich geh erstmal trialen, aber ich denke 22:19 mit 175er kurbeln wird mir auf dauer zu leicht. Power inne beene hab ick jenuch


----------



## cmd (1. März 2010)

nico, wenn du ein 74 kingz spanner fährst, kannsde das surly ritzel vergessen,
wenn du einen spanner mit 2 rollen fährst, gehts bestens.
der umschlingungswinkel muss beim surly ritzel sehr groß sein.

grüße, cmd


----------



## duro e (1. März 2010)

also mit trialtech ritzeln bin ich bisher auch immer zu frieden gewesen . noch nichts negatives erfahren selber davon.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (16. März 2010)

Sooo was soll ich nehmen?
Tryall hOle Hinterrad or VIZ Square hole hinterrad.
Hält das Zeug, die VIZ is ja schon krass leicht mit 585g


----------



## Icke84 (16. März 2010)

also ich hab die TryAll Hole und die hält. Bertie fährt die auch schon ne weile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (16. März 2010)

Komischerweise hält mich die TryHole jetzt schon ne ganze Weile ohne nennenswerte Verformung aus.. Und dabei bin ich nicht gerade leicht und bewege das Rad nicht gerade mückengleich.. Mit Viz hab ich keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (18. März 2010)

Tartybikes
Das muss erstmal unterboten werden.
Rahmen + anderes Zeug am Dienstag bestellt, Donnerstag vor der Tür. Nur 2 Tage aus UK bis nach München. Billiger als Jan + kostenloses t-shirt und Kettenstrebenschutz

Ein Ritzel war nicht das was ich bestellt habe. Kurze mail und 10 Minuten später hat er mir das richtige zugeschickt. Das falsch gelieferte kann ich behalten.


----------



## montfa (18. März 2010)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Tartybikes
> Das muss erstmal unterboten werden.
> Rahmen + anderes Zeug am Dienstag bestellt, Donnerstag vor der Tür. Nur 2 Tage aus UK bis nach München. Billiger als Jan + kostenloses t-shirt und Kettenstrebenschutz



ist aber nich immer so: hab vor nem monat bei jan neuen lynx bestellt. 195 und schutz kam gratis dazu. bei adam isses 229 pfund + schutz extra. 



Cryo-Cube schrieb:


> Ein Ritzel war nicht das was ich bestellt habe. Kurze mail und 10 Minuten später hat er mir das richtige zugeschickt. Das falsch gelieferte kann ich behalten.



das muss man schon zugeben, dass die jungs alles machen, um die kunden zu gewinnen/behalten.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. März 2010)

Hatte ihr auch mal ein faules Ei beim Kettenkauf? Ich bin gerade etwas angefressen. Seit Jahren fahre ich Koolchain, egal ob die Originale oder eine umgelabelte von Salt oder was auch immer. Nie hatte ich Probleme.
Nun habe ich mir gestern nach 3 Monaten wieder eine Neue gekauft, diesmal wieder KMC aber unter der BMX-Marke Salt verkauft.
Von Anfang an hingen die RÃ¶llchen leicht durch, und nach einem Tag fahren haben sie schon mehr Spiel als meine alte nach 2 Monaten. Auch die Nieten rutschen teilweise lustig hin und her, sodass sie teilweise auf einer Seite fast ganz in der Lasche verschwinden, und auf der anderen Seite zu weit rausschauen. Auch das sanfte ZurÃ¼ckschieben hÃ¤lt max. 10 Minuten. 

Ich krieg Plaque, ich werd mir bis zur Jam wohl wieder eine normale 710ner vom Jan bestellen, zumal das sogar gÃ¼nstiger kommt.

Schonmal sowas gehabt, VerschleiÃ in Minuten?


----------



## Eisbein (27. März 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Hatte ihr auch mal ein faules Ei beim Kettenkauf? Ich bin gerade etwas angefressen. Seit Jahren fahre ich Koolchain, egal ob die Originale oder eine umgelabelte von Salt oder was auch immer. Nie hatte ich Probleme.
> Nun habe ich mir gestern nach 3 Monaten wieder eine Neue gekauft, diesmal wieder KMC aber unter der BMX-Marke Salt verkauft.
> Von Anfang an hingen die RÃ¶llchen leicht durch, und nach einem Tag fahren haben sie schon mehr Spiel als meine alte nach 2 Monaten. Auch die Nieten rutschen teilweise lustig hin und her, sodass sie teilweise auf einer Seite fast ganz in der Lasche verschwinden, und auf der anderen Seite zu weit rausschauen. Auch das sanfte ZurÃ¼ckschieben hÃ¤lt max. 10 Minuten.
> 
> ...



montagsprodukt. 
kommt vor. geh doch einfach dahin, wo du sie gekauft hast und frag mal nach.


----------



## ride (29. März 2010)

mal ne frage; hab gerade meine neuen trialtech kurbeln bekommen. nun musste ich aber feststellen dass ich meine pedale kaum ranbekomme. geht sauschwer zum anziehen. habs auch mit 2 verschiedenen pedalen (wellgo mg1 und try all käfig) probiert. ist das normal? bevor ich was kaput mache wollt ich zuerst mal fragen ob man da wirklich soviel kraft aufwenden muss beim pedale reindrehen? bei meiner try all kurbel wars auf jeden fall nicht so. aber die war auch nicht neu...


----------



## hst_trialer (29. März 2010)

pedale vertauscht??? 

war nur spaß... vllt mal etwas fett an die gewinde machen und nochmal vorsichtig probieren. wird es nicht einfacher dadurch, dann mal das gewinde anschauen und ggf beim radhändler des vertrauens zärtlich nachschneiden.

solange du aber beim anbau keine späne produzierst kann es doch nur vorteilhaft sein eine feste verbindung zu haben. ist ja schwer zu sagen, da man nicht weiß wie schwer das bei dir geht.


----------



## ride (29. März 2010)

also die pedale stimmen schon und geschmiert hab ich sie auch. das ältere try all pedal hab ich nun reingekriegt. bin mir nun nicht sicher obs am wellgo pedal liegt. eventuell ist das pedalgewinde beschädigt worden als es mir das kurbelgewinde ausgelaugt hat. allerdings sieht es optisch eigentlich unbeschädigt aus. kann es sein dass es trotzdem futsch ist?


----------



## hst_trialer (29. März 2010)

also die achsen sind oft recht hart, denke nicht dass ne lukurbel deine pedalgewinde verzieht. schwer zu sagen. im zweifelsfall vllt wirklich mal nachschneiden.
alternativ kannst du ja mal probieren die wellgos an einer gnz anderen kurbel zu montieren. hast doch bestimmt noch ein "normales" fahrrad


----------



## ride (29. März 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> also die achsen sind oft recht hart, denke nicht dass ne lukurbel deine pedalgewinde verzieht. schwer zu sagen. im zweifelsfall vllt wirklich mal nachschneiden.
> alternativ kannst du ja mal probieren die wellgos an einer gnz anderen kurbel zu montieren. hast doch bestimmt noch ein "normales" fahrrad



danke für den tip. hab das wellgo pedal nun mal an die kurbel meines mtbs geschraubt. war kein problem.habs jetzt nochmals bei der neuen kurbel versucht und diesemal hats geklappt. ich glaube das problem war, dass das pedal nie ganz gerade rein wollte bei den ersten versuchen, weil das gewinde am anfang vl. etwas unsauber ist. bei den ersten 2-3 umdrehungen muss mans quasi etwas in die richtige (gerade) lage drücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (29. März 2010)

hab seit längerem probleme mit meiner dob hr felge.
der erste speichensatz war etwas zu lang,ging aber anfangs noch.
hab sie jetzt gegen kürzere ausgetauscht und eigentlich war alles wunderbar, bin dann n paar wochen damit gefahren und nun haben sich alle speichen wieder gelockert.
hat irgendjemand schon ähnliches erlebt oder ne idee wodrans liegen kann das die speichenlänge innerhalb von so kurzer zeit net mehr passt?


----------



## Trialmaniax (29. März 2010)

dane08 schrieb:


> hab seit längerem probleme mit meiner dob hr felge.
> der erste speichensatz war etwas zu lang,ging aber anfangs noch.
> hab sie jetzt gegen kürzere ausgetauscht und eigentlich war alles wunderbar, bin dann n paar wochen damit gefahren und nun haben sich alle speichen wieder gelockert.
> hat irgendjemand schon ähnliches erlebt oder ne idee wodrans liegen kann das die speichenlänge innerhalb von so kurzer zeit net mehr passt?



is doch ganz normal, dass sich die speichen nach der ersten belastung nochmal setzen! einfach nochmal nachzentrieren.


----------



## dane08 (29. März 2010)

setzen ja, wenns sowas normales gewesen wär hät ich net nachgefragt 
die sind aber wirklich so lose, dass ich warscheinlich neue bestellen muss.


----------



## Trialmaniax (29. März 2010)

glaub mir, ich hatte das auchmal. bei schwarzen sapim wars ganz extrem. die konnte man mit der hand richtig hin und her bewegen. einmal ordentlich nachzentriert und bis jetzt nicht wieder locker geworden


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. März 2010)

Ich suche Alternativen zu einem neuen Rahmen. Und zwar mÃ¶chte ich eig. auf keinen Fall eine Neuen, einfach weil ich diesen sehr gut finde und ich mich mit ihm schon angefreundet habe 

Reparatur ist also auch eine LÃ¶sung, doof nur, dass es sich um einen Alu-Rahmen handelt..




Ziemlich genau gleich sieht es auf beiden Seiten des Unterrohrs aus, das Oberrohr ist dagegen nur ganz minimal angerissen, kaum sichtbar.

Bikemielec in Polen sagt, 20â¬ fÃ¼r ein neues Unterrohr + Versand (ca. 2x20â¬)

Der Preis an sich wÃ¤re ja lÃ¤cherlich, aber der Versand Ã¼ber's Ausland ist natÃ¼rlich mit knapp 40â¬ unpassend.

Was gibt es noch? Was nicht gerade so teuer ist wie ein neuer Rahmen?


----------



## ecols (31. März 2010)

Was ist mit Hofmann? Der Versand ist schonmal günstiger..


----------



## 221pr`v (31. März 2010)

na kann man das nicht auch mit wig schweißen ? also vorerst..klar ist das Material ermüdet und wird später bestimmt ein stück weiter hinten/vorne reißen aber es hält erstmal und es kostet deutlich weniger !


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. März 2010)

Hoffmann habe ich auch auf dem Zettel, aber fÃ¼r hochwertige Arbeit muss man auch entsprechend zahlen, was sich hier aber nicht lohnen wÃ¼rde.

Neues Unterrohr wÃ¤re eine MÃ¶glichkeit gewesen, wenn ich in Polen wohnen wÃ¼rde.

SchweiÃen wÃ¤re super. Dass er daneben reiÃen wÃ¼rde, kann passieren, aber dann hatte ich wieder einen Zeitraum SpaÃ mit dem Rad 

Hat denn hier jemand sowas auf dem Kasten? Wie es nachher aussieht ist egal


----------



## hst_trialer (1. April 2010)

also alu-schweißen habe ich generell schonmal gemacht, aber nur 1mm und mehr. habe aber nichtmehr die möglichkeiten dazu.

vielleicht wäre es noch angebracht nicht nur eine naht zu ziehen, sondern ein blech drüber zu schweißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 221pr`v (1. April 2010)

Naja normal Alu schweiÃen und wig schweiÃen ist ein groÃer unterschied, habe ich mir zumindest von einem Metaller sagen lassen, da die wig SchweiÃnÃ¤hte deutlich stabiler (belastbarer) sind...geh in eine ordentliche alu-bude (z.b. in nem industriegebiet) drÃ¼ck den 10 â¬ in die hand und gut ist...so war es zumindest bei mir


----------



## hst_trialer (2. April 2010)

naja, also ich weiß nicht ob das so einfach ist. nicht jede bude kann auch so dünne materialstärken. vom grundgedanken ist das aber die beste idee.
ich habe übrigens nur mit wig geschweißt.

wir hatten bei uns am hafen immer eine edelstahlbude, die hatten paar schweißer aus dem fernen ungarn oder so, die waren richtig gut. haben uns damals viel alu-zeug geschweißt, meist aber 2mm aufwärts. einmal hatten wir auch nen dachdecker der hauptsächlich aludächer und sowas gemacht hat, der konnte richtig gut dünnblech schweißen. hat mal nen 1mm alu-tank geschweißt und der war dicht!

also vorher gut informieren 
und dann sollte das gehen


----------



## hst_trialer (9. April 2010)

Habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen Nippelspanner zugelegt, da ich ein anderes Nippelmaß brauchte.

Folgendes Teil habe ich bei Ebay erstanden:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120549100798&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Ist alles in allem gut verarbeitet und ganz angenehm durch die Rändelung. Der Preis meine ich geht iO, ist eben auch nicht so billig verarbeitet wie manch anderer Spanner ausm Baumarkt. Weiterer Vorteil: ich brauche keine 2 Spokeys!


----------



## coaster (12. April 2010)

Zu welcher Übersetzung könnt ihr mir bei einem 18er Freilauf auf einem 20 Trial raten? 12 ?
Und brauch ich unbedingt einen Brake booster? Danke


----------



## kamo-i (12. April 2010)

coaster schrieb:


> Und brauch ich unbedingt einen Brake booster?



... wenn du hinten Disc fährst nicht.  

Jetzt mal im Ernst. UNBEDINGT nicht... Ich geht jetzt mal davon aus, dass du ne HS33 fährst. 

Wenn du vor hast den Rahmen lange zu fahren nimm auf jeden Fall einen. Durch die immer widerkehrenden Belastungen können sich die Schweißnähte irgendwann verabschieden. Muss nicht, aber kann. Dann wars das mit dem Rahmen. Aber auch von der Bremsleistung her wirst du es schon merken. Je nach Rahmen mehr oder weniger. 

Also sagen wir es so; wenn du nicht übelst auf Gewicht schauen willst nimm einen. Selbst die Leichbau-Freaks hier fahren booster...

Zu der Übersetzung kann ich nichts sagen.

Horido


----------



## coaster (12. April 2010)

Danke ,hatte bisher nur U brake und Scheibenbremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (12. April 2010)

booster erhöt halt die steifigkeit ordentlich , bei mir geht es , da ich im rahmen einen booster integriert habe , aber sehs wie beim auto mal .
dir bringen keine 800 ps was wenn du die kraft nicht auf die straße bekommst , genau so ists bei einer bremse , je steifer dein hinterbau desto weniger kraft geht verloren-


----------



## jan_hl (12. April 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Zu der Übersetzung kann ich nichts sagen.


Eigene Erfahrungen kann ich keine anbieten, aber wenn du mal da schaust:

http://tartybikes.co.uk/search.php?category_id=10

dann haben alle Raeder mit nem 18er Freilauf vorne ein 12er Ritzel hinten.


----------



## coaster (12. April 2010)

Prima, hast mir gut geholfen.


----------



## Eisbein (13. April 2010)

da ich nun zwangsweise auf isis und ffw umsteige steht nun die frage ins haus, welches innenlager was taugt. 

gewicht - leistungs - preisverhältnis sollte passen. Ich hab das toxsin lager, positiv im hinterkopf...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. April 2010)

Fahre 1xToxsin im Trialeinsatz und 1xGigapipe am 24iger.

Toxsin ist top, macht keine Probleme. Das Gigapipe neigt nach einer Weile zum leichten Knarzen, bleibt aber spielfrei und die Lager lassen sich wohl leicht tauschen. Ist auch sehr gÃ¼nstig, aber wenn man dann noch das Truvativ X-Tool dazunimmt, wird es schon recht teuer. WÃ¼rde das Tool aber empfehlen, weil es massiv ist und Sicherheit beim Montieren gibt. Die Nuss passt auch nicht wirklich Ã¼ber die 128iger Achse.


----------



## Fabi (13. April 2010)

Welches Toxsin-Innenlager meinst Du?
Hier gibt es 3 verschiedene http://www.biketrial-germany.de/shop/start.htm?toxsin.htm


----------



## coaster (13. April 2010)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Echo Tr Felgenbremse?


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. April 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> da ich nun zwangsweise auf isis und ffw umsteige steht nun die frage ins haus, welches innenlager was taugt.
> 
> gewicht - leistungs - preisverhältnis sollte passen. Ich hab das toxsin lager, positiv im hinterkopf...



Truvativ Gigapipe Team DH! Fahre das Teil seit gut 4 Jahren, ohne Probleme!

Kein Spiel, Kein knarzen, kein Verbiegen. Und du hast sicherlich nen Radladen an der Hand, der bissl an der Preisschraube drehen kann.

Grüße


----------



## Lord Shadow (13. April 2010)

In welcher Form nutzt man Bitumen am besten? Fest oder flüssig (gibt so Bitumenlacke um das Dach abzudichten)?
Bitte keine Bitumengrundsatzdiskussion, wenns nass ist fahre ich DH oder XC.


----------



## 221pr`v (13. April 2010)

Also wenn ich Bitumen fahre habe ich einen "Bitumenklumpen" den ich dann einfach kurz an die Felge halte und das Laufrad via Kurbel drehe. Falls deine Felge nicht geflext ist solltest du lediglich an ein paar (3-4) Stellen vertikale Striche machen. Solltest aber schauen dass der klumpen nicht zu fest ist da er sonst einfach zerbröselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (14. April 2010)

hol dir spachtelmasse in einer dose, geh mitm löffel rein und hol dir deine klumpen, die müssen danach natürlich laange trocknen


----------



## duro e (14. April 2010)

guck ob irgendwo an nem gebäude ne fuge ist , die mit bitumen gefüllt ist , wo du ein dickes stück rausbrechen kannst . am besten ist , wenn es naturbitum ist soweit ich weiß , da gibts mega unterschiede , serh weiches bitum , das taugt nichts . 
beste ein klumpen der aussen matt ist , und unter der matten hülle tiefschwarz glänzt , bröselt zwar schnell wenn man nicht aufpasst , bietet aber die beste performance finde ich .


----------



## bike 20 (14. April 2010)

Geh einfach zum Dachdecker um die Ecke und frag ihn, die haben meistens viele Klumpen da, ich hatte ne tüte alten verklumpten bitumen bekommen, fest versteht sich.


----------



## ride (15. April 2010)

hat jemand erfahrung mit den breakpads von TNN oder Rockman mit den alu haltern? bringen die alu halter wirklich so viel?
auf der tartybikes homepage steht:
"Due to the very stiff backings, it is imperative that these pads are set up perfectly squarely"

ist damit gemeint dass die bremsklötze kein spiel haben wie normale klötze und sich deshalb nicht inerhalb der bremskolben leicht bewegen und der felge anpassen können? oder was soll das bedeuten?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (15. April 2010)

Das soll bedeuten das die so steif sind das man die perfekt anliegend (nicht schief) festmachen soll.
sonst hast du schlechten Belag Kontakt. Bei normalen plastik Bremsbacken ist das nicht so schlimm denn wenn du die Bremse fest drückst biegen die sich so hin das der ganze Belag kontakt bekommt.

Und ja die bringen was. Jedenfalls an der Vbrake. Viel Steifer


----------



## duro e (15. April 2010)

also ich kenns von meinen heatsink alus , bombensteif.
und ich weiß , die tnn machen so einen geilen sound , und die sollen richtig gut reinhauen , stan shaw fährt die schon ne weile , tra meine ich auch .


----------



## Eisbein (19. April 2010)

Weis jemand wie schwer die Neon Single Wall VR Felge ist? 
Und gibts erfahrungen damit?


----------



## kamo-i (29. April 2010)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit trialparts.net? Ist aus Lettland. 

Gibt da nen schicken Rahmen der ganz schön preiswert ist im gegensatz zu tarty. Und wird nicht beim jan angeboten ...


----------



## Eisbein (29. April 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit trialparts.net? Ist aus Lettland.
> 
> Gibt da nen schicken Rahmen der ganz schön preiswert ist im gegensatz zu tarty. Und wird nicht beim jan angeboten ...


es gab hier desöfteren leute, die probleme mit dem shop hatten. Bei mir ging damals alles glatt. Versand ist auch relativ flott und für den rahmen hab ich 25 versand bezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (29. April 2010)

Eisbein schrieb:


> es gab hier desöfteren leute, die probleme mit dem shop hatten. Bei mir ging damals alles glatt. Versand ist auch relativ flott und für den rahmen hab ich 25 versand bezahlt.



Danke fürs schnelle Antworten. Komisch. Ich hatte im ganzen Forum nach dem Shop gesucht - aber nichts gefunden. (Vll. hieß der mal anders oder so?)

Is ja auch egal. 

Mh... Probleme... Das ist dann natürlich nich so gut. ^^ Kanns ja versuchen mit PayPal abzudecken. Dann hat man zumindest einen Schutz... 

greez


----------



## hst_trialer (29. April 2010)

such mal nach trialparts.lv
da findest schon was


----------



## kamo-i (29. April 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> such mal nach trialparts.lv
> da findest schon was



...ok. vielen dank, FREUND!


----------



## kamo-i (29. April 2010)

Ja... Hab mir den Stuff da mal druchgelesen. Kurzgefasst: wenn man VIEL ZEIT hat, könnte man da bestellen. Abziehen tut er die Leute wohl nicht. Kann sich nur kein Lager leisten und ordert daher immer erst nach Bestellung. Und das erst als Sammelbestellung wenn sich genug zusammengetragen hat.

Außerdem ist der Kontakt wohl manchmal sehr dürftig.

Mh... 

Ok, danke.


----------



## MisterLimelight (29. April 2010)

viel zeit bedeutet in manchem fall aber auch, dass jemand seit über 2 jahren wartet, permanent vertröstet wird und eigentlich die Hoffnung aufgegeben hat.


----------



## kamo-i (29. April 2010)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> viel zeit bedeutet in manchem fall aber auch, dass jemand seit über 2 jahren wartet, permanent vertröstet wird und eigentlich die Hoffnung aufgegeben hat.


#

Oder sagen wir es so: wenn man durch Ihn - sagen wir mal - 50 sparen will muss man einfach das Risiko eingehen entweder sehr lang zu warten oder für Rückerstattung des Geldes ziemlich zu kämpfen. 

Tjoa... Ich habe erstmal beim Jan angefragt ob er Ihn besorgen kann. Und dann mal die Differenz betrachten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (29. April 2010)

Der Shop soll wohl verlÃ¤sslicher geworden sein, seit er auf .net umgestiegen ist.

Als ich meine Bedenken dazu auf Observed in einem Thread gepostet habe, bekam ich keine 5 Minuten spÃ¤ter von Shop-Betreiber folgende PN:



Shop schrieb:


> We have deal with these germany two riders which they will got these soon days ROckman frames thats more than they has ordered, they agree for wait not to money back. Rider who choose money back from germany he got it ! I mean riders Christian and Dennis from germany, these only riders has problems so long time, with other country riders we hasnt problems this time when trialparts.net working !



Als ich damals meinen Rahmen und Gabel bei Trialparts.lv bestellte, musste ich "nur" 6 Wochen warten, dann war alles wie gewÃ¼nscht da.

WÃ¼rde dem Shop wohl nochmal eine Chance geben, der Typ gibt sich wohl mittlerweile mehr MÃ¼he


----------



## kamo-i (29. April 2010)

Hey Martin, 

ich bin sowieso recht risikofreudig.   ...bzw. wäre es auch ohne deine jetzigen Worte gewesen. Ich denke ich werde es tun, wenn die Antwort von Jan mich nicht unerwarteter Weise umhaut. 

Mal sehen. 

Danke.


----------



## Eisbein (29. April 2010)

ich hab nicht mal 6wochen gewartet und er hat den rahmen erst von dem hersteller bestellt.


----------



## kamo-i (29. April 2010)

Würd mich sowieso mal interessieren, ob man bestimmte Sachen nicht direkt auch China besorgen könnte. Es gab ja mal diesen hier: www.biketrialseller.com

Aber der hat ja auch nicht grad die aktuellsten Sachen.... Nagut... Ein paar 2010´er Rahmen. Aber ich meine ua auch 24´er etc...


----------



## Kapsel (30. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem, ich hab mir einen Creepy Crawler von Maxxis gekauft und wenn ich das Hinterrad aufblase rutscht der dumme Creepy Crawler von der Monty Felge . Kennt jemmand dieses Problem bzw. gibt's da irgend eine Lösung oder soll ich mir einfach einen Monty Hinterreifen kaufen?


----------



## curry4king (30. April 2010)

wie breit ist die felge
haste den richtig reingedrückt


----------



## Kapsel (30. April 2010)

Hallo,

die Felge ist innen ~35mm breit und ~7.5mm hoch, könnte es evtl. daran liegen das ich einen "normalen" 20" Schlauch von Schwalbe verwende.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. April 2010)

Der Schlauch hat nicht viel zu sagen. Bin schon eine ganze Zeit lang einen 28" Schlauch in einem 24"iger gefahren. War nur als ÃbergangslÃ¶sung gedacht, aber im Endeffekt war ich zu faul einen Passenden zu verwenden. Nur die Unwucht stÃ¶rte etwas


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (30. April 2010)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Federgabeln im 24"iger?
Problem wÃ¤re in meinen Augen prinzipiell nur das Gewicht. Auch nur GewÃ¶hnungssache? 


Erfahrungen?


----------



## jan_hl (1. Mai 2010)

Auf Observed gabs mal ein oder zwei die den Reset Rahmen aus Kanada mit Federgabel gefahren sind. Kann aber gut sein, dass die Berichte durch den großen Crash versachwunden sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Mai 2010)

Muss ich mal suchen, danke!

Anders gefragt: wie weit lÃ¤sst sich eine 10mm Gabel traveln? Sehe immer nur Anleitungen von 100 auf 80mm. Wollte aber deutlich weniger, am besten weit unter 50mm. Das sollte dann am 24iger funktionieren, zusammen mit genÃ¼gend Luft drin.

Edit
Ein Freund meinte gerade, ab 20mm wird es machbar. Wobeo 20mm schon zu wenig wÃ¤re, wegen den 15% Durchschlagsschtz der Gabel. 30mm wÃ¤ren gut.

Wie das mit den Federn ist wÃ¤re noch die Frage, wÃ¼rde ungern neue kaufen. KÃ¼rzen/plane AuflageflÃ¤che schaffen mÃ¼sste auch funktionieren?

WÃ¤re mal eine schÃ¶ne Diskussion, wie man sowas angeht.


----------



## Eisbein (1. Mai 2010)

also ich denke mal, da du ja nur ein "spacer" reinmachst, ists egal ob du nun ein 20mm spacer oder ein 50mm spacer reinmachst.

Ich würde aber drauf achten ein gabel mit luft zu nehmen anstatt der stahlfedern. 

Die gabeln mit luft kannst halt richtig vollpumpen und dann sind die auch recht fest. 

Wobei meine Reba SL mit 150psi immer noch recht weich ist, aber ich hab dann auch 140psi in der negativ kammer und ganz wichtig, ich wiege nicht nur 65kg. (88ca.)


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. Mai 2010)

Die Gabel wÃ¤re ein MZ Dirt Jumper von 06 mit eben genau LuftunterstÃ¼tzung, was mich ja auch so verlockt.

Spacer rein? In sÃ¤mtlichen Tutorials wird von Spacer einbauen gesprochen. Sogar von Basteleien, dass man StÃ¼cke eines alten Lenker dafÃ¼r verwenden kann. Nur bisher habe ich lediglich Anleitungen gefunden von 100 auf 80mm, was immernoch ein bisschen sehr viel ist, auch wenn man sie hart aufpumpen kann.


----------



## Lord Shadow (3. Mai 2010)

Findest du eine DJ nicht etwas arg schwer für Trial?


----------



## kamo-i (3. Mai 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Anders gefragt: wie weit lÃ¤sst sich eine 10mm Gabel traveln? Sehe immer nur Anleitungen von 100 auf 80mm. Wollte aber deutlich weniger, am besten weit unter 50mm. Das sollte dann am 24iger funktionieren, zusammen mit genÃ¼gend Luft drin.



Kennst du ridelite.blogspot.com ??? ...da gibt es mehrere Anleitungen zum Traveln. Auch fÃ¼r weniger als 80mm glaube ich. Ob MZ weiÃ ich nicht. Aber Ablauf ist doch "Ã¤hnlich", oder?

Guckst du mal hier:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...logspot.com/&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=&aq=f&oq=

Hoffe das hilft dir iwie.


----------



## ride (6. Mai 2010)

da ich demnächst eventuell eine neue hs33 brauche, wollt ich mal fragen ob es ratsam ist den 4finger hebel zu nehmen oder den normalen hebel? hat jemand damit erfahrung?


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Mai 2010)

längerer hebel ist immer gut, das spart etwas kraft. mit ner vernünftigen einstellung merkt man auch den geringen mehrweg nicht.

als alternative zu den cnc pordukten ist der standardmagura 4f-hebel auf jeden fall. 

falls er dich optisch nicht anspricht, dann kannst ihn ja eloxieren lassen  (siehe meine signatur)


----------



## kamo-i (6. Mai 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> falls er dich optisch nicht anspricht, dann kannst ihn ja eloxieren lassen  (siehe meine signatur)



...also echt ein bisschen dreist, oder?


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Mai 2010)

@ *ka*(rl-)*mo-i*(k)

niemals!!!  


_Themawechsel_
Erfahrungen zu Aluschrauben sind gesucht. Speziell Bremsgriff, also Lenkerklemmung und Bremshebelbolzen.

Wer fährt dort welche und kann man ausreichend Spannung aufbringen?
Wie hoch ist die Gefahr eines Schraubenrisses?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (7. Mai 2010)

soooo hat jemand erfahrung zu den rockman pedalen fÃ¼r 60â¬ und 297g ?

meint ihr die halten ? denn da kann man ja echt nix falsch machen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (7. Mai 2010)

Bei dir halten so oder so keine KÃ¤figpedale, Du bekommst es eh nicht auf die Reihe die regelmÃ¤Ãig nachzuziehen.
4 Wochen und die sehen aus wie deine jetzigen.


----------



## Icke84 (7. Mai 2010)

ich hab die tryall, weil es die anderen zu der zeit noch nicht gab.
halten bis jetzt super, aber hol dir doch lieber die echo, sind noch günstiger, machste noch weniger falsch 

wiegen allerdings glaube 10gr. mehr

http://www.trialprod.com/catalog/pr...d=452&osCsid=b784f7ae132d3c5579d259f5b8d9b9be

Marcus


----------



## Monty98 (7. Mai 2010)

Hier gibts die Tryall günstig auf ebay!
http://cgi.ebay.de/TryAll-single-ca...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item439f060f04

sind natürlich ident zu den Rockman


----------



## LauraPalmer (7. Mai 2010)




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. Mai 2010)

Was mich mal interessieren wÃ¼rde:

Die neuen Echo-Gabeln, z.B. Urban, brechen ja sehr schnell an der 4-Punkt Aufnahme. Aber wie sieht das mit Cantisockeln aus? Schwarz/disc only ist ja gerade vergriffen, aber Disc-Canti ist noch da. WÃ¼rde sogar gerne Canti-Disc nehmen, aber mir ist eine Urban nach 2 Wochen an der 4-Punkt Aufnahme gerissen, und so Cantisockel dÃ¼rfte ja ziemlich das gleiche sein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride (4. Juni 2010)

hab ein neuses problem, und zwar schleift mein hinterrad manchmal an der bremse wenn ich lostreten will (zb anlauf zu einem treter oder sowas). also wohl dann wenn ich druck aufs vordere pedal gebe. dachte zuerst dass ich die bremse nicht richtig loslasse, aber es ist auch so wenn ich gar nicht bremse. verschiebts mir da das komplette hinterrad oder woran kann das liegen? spiel inder nabe oder was? wirklich offensichtlich ist nix zu sehen...
hat jemand mit dem gleichen problem schon Erfahrung?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Juni 2010)

Tja, so ist eben die Kombination aus hartem Antritt und Leichtbau.. 
Liegt meist am Biegen des Rahmens und/oder Laufrad beim Antritt.


----------



## duro e (4. Juni 2010)

hab ich auch mal gehabt , obwohl recht steifer gu rahmen , hab die beläge etwas anders zur felge gerichtet und gut war , nun gibts kein schleifen mehr , liegt aber auch manchmal an der steifigkeit der ganzen teile im gesamten-


----------



## ride (4. Juni 2010)

also ich würde jetzt nicht behaupten dass mein rad super leichtbau ist (über 10kg) der rahmen ist auch 1.8.. kg... aber ja wenns wirklich so ist, wärs ja erschreckend. vielleicht verschiebts mir aber auch sonst irgendwie das rad. ist auch schon passiert dass das rad total blockiert hat nach einer aktion und ich das rad lösen musste und alles neu einstellen musste. nur dachte ich eigentlich dass es das rad bei vertikalen ausfallenden nicht verschieben kann!?? aber die magurakolben kanns ja höchstens nach aussen drücken/verschieben und nicht nach innen, oder? also müsste es ja am rad liegen..


----------



## duro e (4. Juni 2010)

würd einfach alles neu einstellen und auch schauen , ob die speichen genug spannung haben hinten , nen weich gespeichtes rad is natürlich weniger steif , ansonsten kann ich mir das schleifen nicht erklären , ich weiß auch nich wie weit deine beläge von der felge weg sind , bei mir jedenfalls 3mm ca , und da schleift nichts mehr.


----------



## ride (4. Juni 2010)

duro e schrieb:


> würd einfach alles neu einstellen und auch schauen , ob die speichen genug spannung haben hinten , nen weich gespeichtes rad is natürlich weniger steif , ansonsten kann ich mir das schleifen nicht erklären , ich weiß auch nich wie weit deine beläge von der felge weg sind , bei mir jedenfalls 3mm ca , und da schleift nichts mehr.




hab ich eben gemacht. Ich hab die klötze so etwas 2mm dran. wenn ich sie weiter weg mache find ich den drukpunkt am hebel nicht so toll. habs lieber wenn ich denn hebel nicht so nah an den griff ziehen muss. Das mit der Steifigkeit der speichen könnte sein. mein rad hat nämlich auch eine ganz kleine acht. hab nun dieses mal die Bremsklötze vom Abstand zur Felge so angepasst, dass der Abstand an der Radstelle stimmt, wo die felge am dichtesten dran ist am bremsklotz bei einer umdrehung. bei einem ersten kurzen test war das schleifen nun weg. bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das wirklich das problem ist, weil sonst hätte das rad ja eigentlich nur in zwei positionen schleifen müssen und nicht jedes mal wenn ich losgefahren bin.
hatte das rad zwar vor einiger zeit in der werkstatt weil eine speiche rausgebrochen ist und dachte dass die dann die restlichen speichen auch gecheckt hätten. kann aber sein dass sies nicht gemacht haben. soviel ich weiss ist es aber heikel das selber zu machen, oder?
wie steif müssen die denn eigentlich sein? so dass man von hand nix mehr bewegen kann oder sollen die noch etwas "federn" ?


----------



## duro e (4. Juni 2010)

also eig sage ich immer nach gefühl , als ich mein laufrad beim jan gekauft hatte , war es recht weich gespeicht , da ich recht schwer bin und nicht sauber fahre , haben sich die speichen schnell gelockert und habe dann alle richtig bombenfest gezogen .
wegen dem schleifen , es war bei mir auch eine ganz zarte 8 , und minimal verwindete sich das laufrad und schliff minimal am belag , da der sich dann in der flexung vergreift , fängts an sehr laut und stark zu schleifen durch das belagspiel . am besten ist du fährst , udn schaust wo es wann schleift und bessert andauernd aus , so hab ich es gemacht , hat zwar nen tag gedauert aber nun ists weg-


----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. Juni 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Was mich mal interessieren wÃ¼rde:
> 
> Die neuen Echo-Gabeln, z.B. Urban, brechen ja sehr schnell an der 4-Punkt Aufnahme. Aber wie sieht das mit Cantisockeln aus? Schwarz/disc only ist ja gerade vergriffen, aber Disc-Canti ist noch da. WÃ¼rde sogar gerne Canti-Disc nehmen, aber mir ist eine Urban nach 2 Wochen an der 4-Punkt Aufnahme gerissen, und so Cantisockel dÃ¼rfte ja ziemlich das gleiche sein?!



Also wir haben hier zwei Gabeln seit einem Jahr im Einsatz, einmal disc-only und canti-disc. Beide halten bisher.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. Juni 2010)

ride schrieb:


> hab ich eben gemacht. Ich hab die klötze so etwas 2mm dran. wenn ich sie weiter weg mache find ich den drukpunkt am hebel nicht so toll. habs lieber wenn ich denn hebel nicht so nah an den griff ziehen muss. Das mit der Steifigkeit der speichen könnte sein. mein rad hat nämlich auch eine ganz kleine acht. hab nun dieses mal die Bremsklötze vom Abstand zur Felge so angepasst, dass der Abstand an der Radstelle stimmt, wo die felge am dichtesten dran ist am bremsklotz bei einer umdrehung. bei einem ersten kurzen test war das schleifen nun weg. bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das wirklich das problem ist, weil sonst hätte das rad ja eigentlich nur in zwei positionen schleifen müssen und nicht jedes mal wenn ich losgefahren bin.
> hatte das rad zwar vor einiger zeit in der werkstatt weil eine speiche rausgebrochen ist und dachte dass die dann die restlichen speichen auch gecheckt hätten. kann aber sein dass sies nicht gemacht haben. soviel ich weiss ist es aber heikel das selber zu machen, oder?
> wie steif müssen die denn eigentlich sein? so dass man von hand nix mehr bewegen kann oder sollen die noch etwas "federn" ?



Du kannst ein Laufrad auch zentrieren und trotzdem verschiedene Speichenspannungen im Laufad haben. Das kann dann zu solcehn Effekten führen. Whizz-Wheels machen so was. Ist zwar teuer, aber sein Geld in jedem Fall Wert.


----------



## Eisbein (21. Juni 2010)

abbeize von der lacker bude ist zwar gut, aber wirklich toll dann auch nicht:



 

 

 

und ich hab schon 3 mal gespüht, nach jedem mal 30min einwirken lassen und mit dem schraubenzieher gescharbt...

jetzt gehts mit dem heisluftföhn ran und wenn das nicht hilf, baden die dinger in rohrreiniger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (21. Juni 2010)

Hab im Keller Profi Agro Abbeizer. Aus dem Fachhandel. Gibt es in keinem Baumarkt. Werde Morgen mal nachsehen wie der heisst und dann posten.  Ist 1a.


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Juni 2010)

ok, alles klar


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juni 2010)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> ok, alles klar


???


----------



## coaster (22. Juni 2010)

Der Abbeizer ist von Pufas. Gibt es auch bei Ebay. Ich hab den, der für Dispersionsfarben geeignet ist. Gibt da verschiedene. Ist wirklich top. Viel Spass.
 P.s : mit dem Hochdruckreiniger drüber und dann ist Feierabend.


----------



## Eisbein (22. Juni 2010)

das hatte ich ganz in meiner auflisung vergessen.

Da werde ich morgen vor der arbeit mal schnell ran wenn ich nicht wieder bis sonstewann penne.


----------



## Smilymarco (29. Juni 2010)

Ich hoff mal ich bin hier richtig 

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Light Reifen von TryAll?
Speziell der Vergleich zu dem Normalen würde mich interessieren.

Wer ihn noch nicht kennt (was ich nicht glaub  ):

http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p1146_HR-Reifen-Try-All-Stiky-light-19-x-2-50.html


----------



## Eisbein (29. Juni 2010)

kommen wir noch mal zurÃ¼ck zu den pedalen.

Drano rohrreiniger - viel geblubber und wÃ¤rme, aber kein lack der sich lÃ¶st
KÃ¤rcher (nicht so ein 50â¬ teil) - ebenfalls kein erfolg.

HeiÃluftfÃ¶hn steht noch aus, ich berichte.


----------



## hst_trialer (30. Juni 2010)

oh mann, kauf die doch mal nen besseren abbeizer. vllt haben dir die burschen aus der lackbude doch nicht das beste vom besten verkauft.

kennst den schon:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=465830

dass drano zeugs ist ziemlich krass, damit sollte man netspannt umgehen. problem ist, dass dadurch vor allem das alu schnell angegriffen wird, weil der lack länger braucht bis er durchgeweicht ist.


----------



## Eisbein (30. Juni 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> oh mann, kauf die doch mal nen besseren abbeizer. vllt haben dir die burschen aus der lackbude doch nicht das beste vom besten verkauft.
> 
> kennst den schon:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=465830
> ...



so in etwa sah es bei mir auch aus, aber halt in einigen stellen nicht.

Nachher wenns draußen nur noch 30° sind geh ich noch mal mit dem heißluft föhn dran. 
Problematisch sind so kleine ecken...

Achja, es gibt aber stelle da war ich schon 3 mal mitm beizer drauf...

Das die die dinger auch in 3 fetten schichten lackieren müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python (5. Juli 2010)

Smilymarco schrieb:


> Ich hoff mal ich bin hier richtig
> 
> Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem neuen Light Reifen von TryAll?
> Speziell der Vergleich zu dem Normalen würde mich interessieren.
> ...



jo fahre ihn seit 4wochen c.a ^^ der einzige unterscheid ist er ist c.a 200g leichter


----------



## -OX- (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo hat jemand von euch schon mal den Schwalbe Schlauch 14a xx light (95g)

in einen 26" 2.3 Mantel gefahren (Conti SpeedKing 2.3 Supersonic)
eigentlich ist er ja nur für 2.1 freigegeben 
Aber dann auch bei vollem Druck.
Da sind doch bestimmt unnötige Sicherheitsreserven mit eingerechnet  

meint ihr ich könnte ihn in einem Vorderreifen fahren 
(das es hinten zu heftig wäre ist mir kla) 
*?*​


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Juli 2010)

ich fahr den 2.3er speed king mit einem maxxis flyweight schlauch, der auch nur bis 2.1 angegeben is, ohne probleme..


----------



## kamo-i (7. Juli 2010)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> ich fahr den 2.3er speed king mit einem maxxis flyweight schlauch, der auch nur bis 2.1 angegeben is, ohne probleme..



Den fuhr ich auch mal. In einem RaceKing 2.2 Supersonic. 

Also natürlich "geht es" ...aber platten bekommste halt viel schneller. Also wenn du wirklich HR-lastigen trial fährst und nicht übelst die franzosen reißt sollte es ne weile langen. 

Versuchs doch einfach. Kost jetzt ja nicht die Welt. Aber nimm gleich zwei. ^^


----------



## Eisbein (7. Juli 2010)

Ich fahre hinten schlÃ¤uche von geax die 135g wiegen.

Die sind auch nur bis 2.1 zugelassen und ich hab damit keine probleme.

Achja, erwÃ¤hnenswert ist vll. auch das die schlÃ¤uche lediglich 3,95â¬ kosten (bei rose)


----------



## hst_trialer (7. Juli 2010)

also ich fahre normale schwalbe schläuche av13 in einer "gummikönigin" und habe die letzten tage dauernd platten gehabt. werde dazu aber noch ein foto hier reinstellen, denn das hat einen bestimmten grund!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OX- (7. Juli 2010)

Also erstmal Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten 



> und nicht übelst die franzosen reißt


Neee soweit bin ich "noch" nicht 



> also ich fahre normale schwalbe schläuche av13 in einer "gummikönigin" und habe die letzten tage dauernd platten gehabt.



Also ich hatte ja erst hinten einen Kenda K-Rad 2,3 
mit Standart Schwalbe Schlauch. (197g) (Druck ca 1.7bar)
da hatte ich auch oft Platten.

Nun fahre ich (73kg) schon ne ganze Weile die Gummitussi in 2.4 Falt (960g)
aber mit Standart Conti Schlauch (210g) (1,30-1,40bar) 

Und noch keinen einzigen Platten. (Ich bin begeistert)


----------



## Eisbein (7. Juli 2010)

-OX- schrieb:


> Also erstmal Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten
> 
> 
> Neee soweit bin ich "noch" nicht
> ...


 
was hast du denn für eine dicke queen?

tubeless?


----------



## -OX- (7. Juli 2010)

> was hast du denn für eine dicke queen?
> 
> tubeless?



Nee nicht das ich wüsste 

Also ich hab sie bei ebay gekauft (Neuware)
die erste Queen hatte leichte Produktionsfehler an der Seitenwand
Die wog aber 8xx irgendwas also zurückgesendet und Ersatz bekommen.
der in Ordnung war aber eben 960g wiegt.

Ich glaube das bei den Conti die Gewichte von Produktionsserie zu Serie gut abweichen.

ich hatte am VR einen SpeedKing 2,1  Supersonic (leicht gebraucht) mit 416g
(der war mir aber zu schmal)  

Nun habe ich einen SpeedKing 2,3 Supersonic (leicht gebraucht) auch mit 416g 

ja ja die lieben Gewichte


----------



## kamo-i (7. Juli 2010)

meine gummipussi war auch gut über 900 schwer. ich glaube auch 960 oder so!

edit: auch neu gekauft bei bmo im april oder so.


----------



## ride (7. Juli 2010)

Ich hab langsam das Gefühl Conti hat selber keine Ahnung was sie machen! ich fahr vorne einen mountainking und das teil ist so schief gefertigt dass es sich beim fahren so anfühlt als hätt ich eine dicke 8 im rad! bin von der Contiqualität also nicht so überzeugt (hab auch schon diverse ähnliche berichte gelesen in den foren)


----------



## Eisbein (8. Juli 2010)

ride schrieb:


> Ich hab langsam das Gefühl Conti hat selber keine Ahnung was sie machen! ich fahr vorne einen mountainking und das teil ist so schief gefertigt dass es sich beim fahren so anfühlt als hätt ich eine dicke 8 im rad! bin von der Contiqualität also nicht so überzeugt (hab auch schon diverse ähnliche berichte gelesen in den foren)


das ist handarbeit,
Und wenn es dir nicht gefällt schick es zurück. Bei so etwas bekommst du mit sicherheit ersatz.


----------



## kamo-i (8. Juli 2010)

ride schrieb:


> Ich hab langsam das Gefühl Conti hat selber keine Ahnung was sie machen! ich fahr vorne einen mountainking und das teil ist so schief gefertigt dass es sich beim fahren so anfühlt als hätt ich eine dicke 8 im rad! bin von der Contiqualität also nicht so überzeugt (hab auch schon diverse ähnliche berichte gelesen in den foren)



....ähm, bist du dir sicher, dass der Schlauch nicht einfach verdreht is?


----------



## ride (8. Juli 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> ....ähm, bist du dir sicher, dass der Schlauch nicht einfach verdreht is?



nee denk ich nicht, weil eignetlich sieht man schon von Auge, dass die seitenwand des Reifens nicht überall gleich hoch ist. naja zum trialen gehts eigentlich schon, es nervt nur wenn ich vom einen spot zum anderen fahre.
wie gesagt ich hab auch schon ähnliches über die Rubberqueen gelesen in engl. forum, wo jemand das selbe problem hatte. ich denke nicht grundsätzlich dass alle contireifen schlecht sind, aber es sieht so aus als ob man mit etwas pech schnell mal einen mit einem fertigungsfehler kriegen kann.


----------



## Eisbein (8. Juli 2010)

ich sage es noch einmal. Es ist und bleibt handarbeit. Da kann es oftmals zu fehlern oder ungenauigkeiten kommen.

Wenn conti nun aufgrund von preisdruck oder was weis ich nicht, auf eine hireichende qualitätskontrolle verzichtet, dann muss man eben damit rechnen.
Und der Service soll dahingehend recht kulant sein.


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Juli 2010)

und sowas bei einer firma wie continental...?

die werden wohl eher ein sauberes qualitätsmanagement haben und nicht solche eier produzieren... immerhin sind es keine low-budget-reifen die ihr/wir da fahren.

da schaue bitte nochmal genau nach ob nicht vllt doch der mantel nur schlecht aufgezogen ist. das passiert gerade bei den so dünnen supersonics schnell. man kann eiegntlich immer an der felgenkante gut erkennen, dass die reifen dort eine art linie haben (ich glaube produktionsbedingt). hier am beispiel eines schwalbe mal ganz gut zu sehen: http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/2/9/1/9/_/large/100_0698.JPG
knapp über der felgenkante....

und dann schau mal bei dir ob das rundherum gleich aussieht.

ich will dir nicht unterstellen unfähig zu sein einen mantel auf zu ziehen, aber auch mir ist es beim conti (auch bei der gummiuschi) schonmal passiert und meist merkt man es erst wenn man dann fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G.o.D (8. Juli 2010)

Meine letzten Fehlkaeufe:

Czar Kurbeln, nach ein paar Tagen hat es gereicht eine Stunde zu fahren, dann konnte man ettliche Millimeter hin- und herwackeln und wieder festziehen. Wobei ja czar, wie auch Adamant und Zoo eigentlich von Echo produziert werden, wie derartige Qualitaets unterschiede zustande kommen ist mir ein Raetsel.

Jetzt drauf, auf dem gleichen Tretlager (das ich zuerst in Verdacht hatte): Trialtech -> kein Problem.



V!Z Seventy Two - Freilauf

Fahrzeit: 2 Tage, dann war er hinueber.


Ich gebs ja zu, als Kraftsportler mit 120 KG Lebendgewicht bin ich vielleicht der absolute Haertetest fuers Material, aber was da an Billig Marken mit entsprechend niedriger Qualitaet die letzten Jahre auf den Markt draengt ist erschreckend.


----------



## Eisbein (8. Juli 2010)

wo wir grade beim meckern sind.

DHL international - absulut unzuvelässig, viel zu lange lieferzeit, mäßig schlechter service.

Am 20.5. gingen 2 packete auf dem weg von canda zu mir. 
Laut dem candadischen versand partner war das zeug ab dem 27.5. in deutschland. 
Heute kam die karte das ich das 2. packet vom zoll abholen darf...

Und mal was zum vergleich, 
Letzten montag bzw. den samstag davor wurde ein packet mit fedex los geschickt. Das kommt morgen an...

Was ich an versandkosten für dhl gezahl habe (für eine lieferung binnen 3 wochen) erzähl ich besser nicht.
Wenigstens gabs was als entschädigung zurück.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Juli 2010)

DHL kann sich generell in die UnzuverlÃ¤ssigkeitsliste direkt hinter Hermes einreihen.
DHL hat unter anderem noch nie bei mir geklingelt, weil sie am Klingelschild erkannten, dass ich im vierten Stock wohne


----------



## duro e (9. Juli 2010)

ja dhl ist echt der letzte **** , dauert echt alles zu lang und die preise steigen auch immmer . aber wie gesagt dhl= dauert halt lange


----------



## Sebastian G (10. Juli 2010)

http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_in...u-Aluminium-125mm-25---31-8mm----schwarz.html

hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Vorbau gemacht?


----------



## ChrisKing (10. Juli 2010)

Sebastian G schrieb:


> http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_in...u-Aluminium-125mm-25---31-8mm----schwarz.html
> 
> hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Vorbau gemacht?



is identisch mit dem von tartybikes und trialprod.. fahr ich schon ne ganze weile.. sollte wesentlich stabiler sein als sämtliche geschweißten vorbauten, dazu noch schön leicht!


----------



## Maxximum (16. Juli 2010)

@chrisking: das muss zuerst mal einer beweisen. sytace hat sicherlich nicht ohne grund geschweißte vorbauten, und die wissen was sie tun.
( dass von den monty etc öfter mal einer bricht weiß ich)


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Juli 2010)

geiler vergleich.. zwischen syntace und den ganzen deng sachen liegen was qualität und haltbarkeit angeht so oder so welten. ich meinte das bzgl. den bekannten bruchkandidaten wie monty, tryall oder viz.


----------



## bike-show.de (16. Juli 2010)

Der Riesenvorteil von DHL ist meiner Meinung nach, dass man das Paket am nächsten Tag bei der Post um die Ecke holen kann.

Bei allen anderen geht erstmal die Telefoniererei los. Dann darf man 20km bis zum nächsten Stützpunkt fahren oder versuchen einen Termin zur Paketübergabe zu vereinbaren.

Hab eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen mit DHL gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. Juli 2010)

Basti Du bist nun in KÃ¶ln, hier lÃ¤uft alles etwas anders als in deiner alten von der Infrastruktur vergessenen Heimat 

GLS: am gleichen Tag abholbar im Shop auf meiner StraÃe
Hermes: Abholbar im Kiosk gegenÃ¼ber von mir
DPD: Siehe GLS
DHL: Post zwei StraÃen weiter

Die ganzen Paketdienste haben gerade hier in der fast-Innenstadt ihre StÃ¼tzpunkte ziemlich eng beisammen, da ist sogar die Post am weitesten weg.
Wenn die Menschen von DHL zuverlÃ¤ssig arbeiten wÃ¼rden, dann hÃ¤tte ich nun etwas baby-blaues unterm Hintern! Und damit ist kein Furunkel gemeint.


----------



## bike-show.de (16. Juli 2010)

Oke, oke. Vergesse manchmal, dass ich nicht mehr in der Provinz wohne...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (19. Juli 2010)

Try All Shift Vorderreifen 26": ein bisschen schmal, aber trotzdem der beste Vorderreifen ever!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Juli 2010)

An die Inspired-Fahrer:
Was fahrt ihr Vorbau-mÃ¤Ãig? Hatte an meinen bisherigen zwei 24" Rahmen immer meinen Thomson 120*10 und das ging sehr gut.
Nun am Inspired fÃ¼hlt sich das aber sehr merkwÃ¼rdig an.

Ergo: Es soll kÃ¼rzer und steiler werden. Procraft hat hier im lokalen Laden nur 100mm und nichts KÃ¼rzeres. MerkwÃ¼rdigerweise gibt es auf Ebay aber die komischsten LÃ¤ngen, die es im Laden/online kaum gibt?  
90*17 wÃ¤re meine Vorstellung, zusammen mit einem Trialtech High-Riser Lenker. Oder doch lieber 80mm? 17Â° sollte jedenfalls hinhauen, auch wenn ich schon extrem viel Rise habe wegen dem Lenker.


----------



## jan_hl (23. Juli 2010)

Scheinbar gilt zur Zeit: Je hoeher und kuerzer desto besser?!

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=37232&page=4

Muesste dein lokaler Haendler nicht alles von Procraft bestellen koennen? Auf der Homepage gibt es die offiziell in allen Groessen, d.h. die muessten da auch dran kommen

http://www.procraft.de/Catalog.Produkte.Lenker.1154.985

Ansonsten halt bei Tartybikes den System Ex kaufen:

http://tartybikes.co.uk/product.php?product_id=609&category_id=41

btw: ich hatte an meinem 24er 4 verschiedene Vorbauten getestet bis mir einer gefiel


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Juli 2010)

Jep 70*25 habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber man kann es wirklich auch Ã¼betreiben  Ich denke Trial wird damit sowieso nicht groÃartig gefahren, habe sein Video ja gesehen.

Ich tendiere derweil zu 90*17. 80mm ist dann doch wieder ein wenig zu kurz und streetlastig.

Ja bestellen lassen kann ich die, stimmt wohl. Habe diese MaÃe aber nie irgendwo hÃ¤ngen sehen auÃer auf der HP, wohl nicht besonders gefragt diese MaÃe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (23. Juli 2010)

GANZ WICHTIG!

Mein Bike ist endlich wieder fahrtüchtig!
WÄRE DA NICHT DAS HINTERE RITZEL.
ZUM PROBLEM:
Auf meiner "DMR Revolter" Nabe ist ein Ritzel von Trialtech drauf. Dieses muss ersezt werden.
Nach 3 Besuchen bei 3 unterschiedlichen Fahrradshops und 3 zerbrochen Kettenpeitchen, weiß ich kein Rat mehr.

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee wie ich dieses Ritzel irgendwie anders abkriege?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Juli 2010)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> GANZ WICHTIG!
> 
> Mein Bike ist endlich wieder fahrtÃ¼chtig!
> WÃRE DA NICHT DAS HINTERE RITZEL.
> ...



Du hast es aber schon auch so versucht?
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/media.php?group=guides&id=1
Spul bis zur HÃ¤lfte.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (23. Juli 2010)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Du hast es aber schon auch so versucht?
> http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/media.php?group=guides&id=1
> Spul bis zur HÃ¤lfte.



SO EINFACH 
Danke!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Juli 2010)

jan_hl schrieb:


> btw: ich hatte an meinem 24er 4 verschiedene Vorbauten getestet bis mir einer gefiel



Und bei welchem bist Du nun hÃ¤ngengeblieben?

Habe mich mal umgesehen und alles unter 90mm sieht schon arg streetmÃ¤Ãig aus. Das Rad soll ja schon auch trialbar sein...

Ich versuche mein GlÃ¼ck nun mal mit 90*17


----------



## jan_hl (24. Juli 2010)

90*35 oder 100*35 mit einem normalen Riser. Ist für mich eine gute Mischung aus Street und Trial, aber das hängt dann wohl stark von der Körpergröße ab.


----------



## siede. (24. Juli 2010)

jan_hl schrieb:


> 90*35 oder 100*35 mit einem normalen Riser. Ist für mich eine gute Mischung aus Street und Trial, aber das hängt dann wohl stark von der Körpergröße ab.



^ dito 90*35 + Trialtech Riser, ist für street noch zu tief, wird in geraumer Zeit durch einen High Riser ersetzt


----------



## Dr.Hasi (25. Juli 2010)

jan_hl schrieb:


> 90*35 oder 100*35 mit einem normalen Riser. Ist für mich eine gute Mischung aus Street und Trial, aber das hängt dann wohl stark von der Körpergröße ab.



gut ich fahre kein 24er, aber ich hab auch nen 90*35er mit Riser und find das auch eine sehr schöne Mischung. Mich hatte der Felix beraten und soweit ich weiß, ist der an seinem 24er auch etwas ähnliches gefahren, dh. ich würde nicht unbedingt sagen es liegt nur an der Größe des Fahrers, da ist denke ich auch viel Vorliebe dabei. Manche mögen halt nen kürzeren Vorbau .

mfg Flo


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (28. Juli 2010)

Erkenntnis: 80mm*17Â° IST DIE MACHT!


----------



## ride (11. August 2010)

jo, hab mir einen yess tensioner zugelegt. macht einen recht guten eindruck. nur hab ich nun das problem dass der normal die kette nach oben drückt und ich meine kette nicht genügend kürzen kann, damit ich auf eine gute spannung komme. Ich glaub das problem hatten auch schon andere mit 18:15!? Kann man da was machen ausser die Feder auszutauschen damit das ding nach unten spannt? hat jemand eine Ahnung wo man eine solche Feder bekommen kann??


----------



## cmd (11. August 2010)

kenne diesen spanner zwar nicht, aber bei manchen modelen kannst du federn aus schaltwerken nutzen,
viell. hast du ja noch ein defektes schaltwerk rumliegen, ansonsten einfach mal im radladen um die ecke fragen. 

grüße, cmd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ride (11. August 2010)

cmd schrieb:


> kenne diesen spanner zwar nicht, aber bei manchen modelen kannst du federn aus schaltwerken nutzen,
> viell. hast du ja noch ein defektes schaltwerk rumliegen, ansonsten einfach mal im radladen um die ecke fragen.
> 
> grüße, cmd



ok werde das mal abchecken mit den schaltwerken. danke für den tip!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. September 2010)

Was halten die Besitzer von dem Inspired-Sattel?
Mich wÃ¼rde vor allem die Robustheit interessieren, dann wÃ¤re das Geld auch angemessen. Taugt der "wasserabweisende Bezug" auch etwas? Das haben die gÃ¼nstigeren SÃ¤ttel beim lokalen BMX-Shop nicht und da hÃ¤tte ich Angst, dass nach einer Fahrt im Regen oder bei ein paar versehentlichen Tritten mit dem FuÃ das Material schnell verschleiÃt?


----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. September 2010)

sooo, nach nun 3 oder 4 jahren wollte ich mir eine neue gabel gönnen. fahre im moment eine Koxx forx. ich wollte nicht schwerer werden, aber dann müsste ich wieder die forx holen welche leider ausverkauft ist und sehr teuer ist.

DESWEGEN, hat jemand erfahrung mit einer ECHO SL gabel ?
 flext sie viel ? schonmal gerissen ?

gruß Moppel


----------



## curry4king (17. September 2010)

jap das Ding ist Müll ist nach 1 Monat zerrissen (20" hs33 und keine VR gaps)

genau oberhalb der Hs33 Aufnahme wo die Rohre einen knick machen

kann sein das es mit ner Disk länger hält...


----------



## coaster (17. September 2010)

Nach 3 Wochen.


----------



## trialdevil (17. September 2010)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:


> DESWEGEN, hat jemand erfahrung mit einer ECHO SL gabel ?
> flext sie viel ? schonmal gerissen ?
> 
> gruß Moppel




also ich kann dich beruhigen, ich fahre die Echo SL Gabel 20" mit disc und sie is noch nich gebrochen und das schon seit bestimmt 3 monaten aber dafür wabbelt sie völlig rum!ich wollte mir jetzt ne Echo Urban holen...HAT DAMIT SCHON WER ERFAHRUNG????hoffe die is nen bissel steifer usw!

gürße vom trialdevil


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. September 2010)

Die Urban ist nicht die steifeste Gabel, aber so lange sie keine Magura-Aufnahme hat hÃ¤lt sie super!


----------



## Sherco (18. September 2010)

Also meine SL gabel hält schon ewig jetzt.
Und sie muss einige VR gaps,sowie jegliche andere Techniken aushalten.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (18. September 2010)

Zu spÃ¤t, ich habe ihn zur Urban Ã¼berredet und nun ist er glÃ¼cklich 

DafÃ¼r sucht er jetzt eine neue Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (19. September 2010)

habe mir nun die urban geholt, mega steif  und für das gewicht + preis unschlagbar!

der tialtech riser lenker ist auch sehr steif! also auch empfehlenswert, bin vorher den moe gefahren welcher ca 30g leicheichter war, doch der schwabbelte wie sau....


----------



## jan_hl (19. September 2010)

Ist der Trialtech Riser bei euch eigentlich gerade? Ich hab zwei davon und beide sind leicht asymmetrisch?!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. September 2010)

Das tÃ¤uscht. Wobei mir das auch schon gesagt wurde


----------



## dane08 (8. Oktober 2010)

da mein leihrahmen kurz vorm zusammenbruch steht, hatte von anfang an nen kleinen riss,
brauche ich einen neuen
der ozonys curve 20er (short) gefällt mir- hat schon jemand erfahrungen gemacht? oder irgendwas über den rahmen gehört?


----------



## Sherco (8. Oktober 2010)

Macht nen guten Eindruck der Rahmen.Hat man eigentlich noch keine Kaputten von gesehen.

Hat jemand nen paar Infos über den Grip von Wellgo Plattformpedalen verglichen mit standart VPs?


----------



## jan_hl (8. Oktober 2010)

Kommt auf die Schuhe an. Ich hab ein paar Nike 6.0 Skate Schuhe und die sind auf den Wellgos super, aber mit den VPs unfahrbar. Mit einer weicheren Sohle sieht das aber sicherlich anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (9. Oktober 2010)

Mit den TryAll Sole.B fühlen sich beide in etwa gleich gut an. Konnte zumindest keine Unterschiede feststellen. Grip ist super.


----------



## Sherco (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mal eine Technische Frage.
Die 20" Trialtech Gabel hat ja anders als andere Gabeln statt eine Aheadkralle eine Schraubbare Aheadkappe.
Das Problem hierbei ist,dass diese gerade ist und nicht auf einen abgeschrägten Vorbau passt.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,das es keine Möglichkeit gäbe.


----------



## curry4king (21. Oktober 2010)

du könntest die Originale Ahead kappe serstören und ein m6er loch für deine abgeschrägte Ahead kappe reinschneiden (den Adapter dann mit loctide in der Gabel sichern)

oder natürlich irgend was anderes wo du das Außengewinde draufschneiden kannst und ein m6er innengewinde rein bekommst

dann die gabel noch schreg absägen und fertig (ich würde aber erst reinschrauben und dann absägen)


----------



## Sherco (21. Oktober 2010)

ist es trotz dem Gewinde möglich einfach ne herkömmliche Aheadkralle da reinzuhauen


----------



## duro e (21. Oktober 2010)

gewindestange durch den gabelschaft und von unten und oben fixieren , hab ich auch gemacht damals , fahre ich heute auch noch , weil aheadkrallen irgendwie bei mir nie so richtig halten wollen in der gabel-


----------



## Heizerer2000 (21. Oktober 2010)

Gewinde ausdrehen,Kralle rein fertig,so haben es wir bei uns.
Gruss


----------



## Sherco (21. Oktober 2010)

hab den tipp auch von lorenz bekommen,wird letztlich auch von ihm gemacht.
Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## echo trialer (21. Oktober 2010)

oben nen spacer drauf der für die kape gerade ist und für der vorbau schräg ist 
hatte ich mal ne zeit lang so. hällt super 
lg


----------



## dane08 (18. November 2010)

gibts irgendne alternative zu half-link?
meine normale kette(kmc coolchain breit) bekomm ich zwar stramm aber dann sitzt die achse sehr weit hinten in der rahmenaufnahme
gibts evtl ne kette bei der die kettenglieder n kleinen ticken länger bzw kürzer sind? vielleicht würds dann gehen 
schmal sollte sie am besten auch noch sein, da ich derzeit nicht an ein ritzel mit mittig angeordneten zähnen komme und sie sonst am rahmen schleift


----------



## hst_trialer (18. November 2010)

da es ein standisiertes maß von 1/2" ist, wirst du keine kurzen oder langen ketten in deinem sinne finden. das würde doch im leben nicht passen. reicht es denn genau nicht aus um ein glied raus zu nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (18. November 2010)

das problem ist ja das ich nicht nur eins rausnehmen kann, sondern 2 rausnehmen muss ( also ein schmales und ein breites . wenn ich nur eins rausnehme hab ich ja breit zu breit, oder schmal zu schmal)
oder hab dich da jetz n denkfehler drin?


----------



## coaster (18. November 2010)

Wenn du beim Ritzel hinten einen Zahn mehr nimmst, wird der Hinterbau ( Radstand) kürzer. Und du brauchst keinen Halflink.


----------



## dane08 (18. November 2010)

hatte ich auch schon überlegt, bin mir aber unsicher wie stark ich den übersetzungsunterschied merke
so habs mir jetzt ma bestellt , so schlimm kanns ja net werden


----------



## hst_trialer (18. November 2010)

also in meinen augen ist ein glied bei einer kette immer ein schmales und ein breites. sonst wäre die aussage "halflink" ja falsch. müsste dann eher monolink heißen.

der abstand zwischen den rollen der kette ist also 1/2" und ein glied sind eben 1"

bleibt eben die frage ob die änderung der übersetzung die richtige wahl gegen dein problem... ist sicherlich nicht einfach, aber wenn es so funktioniert wie es ist und du nur so bedenken hast, dann lass es wie es ist!!! mach doch mal ein bild wie es aktuell aussieht.


----------



## echo trailer (26. November 2010)

@dane.
thomas das problem hat folgende lösung
ich habe den neuen curve rahmen ja auch schon   mal so neben bei: bisher kann ich den an jeden weit ermpfahelen. fährt sich geil 

also du machst das so:

am aufallende sind ja auf jeder seite 2 gewinde drinne. d.h. du kannst die schraube für den ketrtenspanner versetzen. also ich ahbe monty freilauf, ne kmc coolchain breit, und ne echo TR nabe  wenn man das gewinde nimmet, ewas dichter am ausfallende dran ist, dann reicht das alle mal. außerdem hast du noch folgende möglichkeit:
du setzt die schraube in das gewinde, was weiter vom schlitz des ausfallendes entfernt ist und und dann schlifst du die ausfallendenschlitze etwas mehr in den rahmen rein
dann nimmst kürzt du die kette und alles läuft
ich habe es nicht so gemacht und würde es auch nie so machen, aber ne möglichkeit ist es

pass nur auf, dass dann nix durchbricht

PS: wird ma wieder zeit für ne anständige session mit dir dabei


----------



## bike 20 (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich brauch mal ein paar hilfreiche Meinungen. Und zwar brauche ich neue Pedale. Da ich bis jetzt immer Käfig Pedale gefahren bin, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich mal Plattform Pedale ausprobieren sollte. Also entweder ich hole mir die Trialtech (Wellgo) Magnesium Plattform Pedale, oder bleibe beim Käfig und nehme die Echo TR single cage. Was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## coaster (3. Dezember 2010)

Die Echo sind klasse.


----------



## Trialmaniax (3. Dezember 2010)

die echo sind *******, weil dort die lager frühzeitig aufgeben!

vp und inneren käfig raus, das geht. oder rockman oder try all pedal kaufen.


----------



## coaster (3. Dezember 2010)

Meine sind prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python (4. Dezember 2010)

hat einer erfahrungen mit den echo SL titanium pedalen was so sachen grip etc angeht?

fahre zurzeit die rockman pedalen mit monty außenkäfigen


----------



## echo trailer (4. Dezember 2010)

python schrieb:


> hat einer erfahrungen mit den echo SL titanium pedalen was so sachen grip etc angeht?
> 
> fahre zurzeit die rockman pedalen mit monty außenkäfigen




jo. ich 
also der grip ist ganz okay, könnte jedoch etwas besser sein. allerdings hat meine sole auch absolut garkein profil mehr und ist auch ziemlich hart.

außerdem sind die pedalen ziemlich groß. man steht also echt schön aus ihnen. vielleicht schärfe ich mal die zacken nach muss aber mal schauen. geht noch super.

ach ja ansonsten:
eigentlich ist es mega überflüssig ein halbes vermögen für die pedalen auszugeben, nur weil die eine titanachse haben. 
titan ist überbewertet, was gewichtsersparnis angeht. finde ich .
aber jedem das seine 

ich glaub das war ausführlich genug


----------



## bike 20 (4. Dezember 2010)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> die echo sind *******, weil dort die lager frühzeitig aufgeben!
> 
> vp und inneren käfig raus, das geht. oder rockman oder try all pedal kaufen.


Ok, aber Käfig Pedakle sind immernoch besser als Plattform, oder was?


----------



## duro e (4. Dezember 2010)

hatte mal käfig pedalen von tryall , steh ich gar nich drauf , grip geht so aber sind halt hässlich.
ich fahr lieber plattform pedale ^^, wellgo magnesium , sehr sehr viel grip , leicht , schön


----------



## ingoingo (5. Dezember 2010)

Marko schrieb:


> Bei Pedalen flext eine Titanachse für mich zu sehr, theoretisch 40% mehr als Stahl bei gleichen Abmessungen. Beim Tretlager ist der gefühlte nachteil eher geringer (reset titan).




Bist du mal Titan/Stahl im Vergleich gefahren ? Ich konnte keinen Unterschied feststellen......


lg Ingo


----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. Dezember 2010)

kann die rockman sehr empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OX- (13. Dezember 2010)

könnt ihr mir mal bitte etwas beantworten, 
kann man in die V-Brake Rockpads (blau)
später auch andere Beläge einstecken ??
(heatsink oder oder ... )
Passen in die Rockpadshalter dann HS33 beläge ??

http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p209_Bremsbelaege-Rockpads-V-Brake---blau.html


----------



## python (13. Dezember 2010)

sagt mal,

hat irgendwer den maxis ultralight schlauch hinten drin? und wenn dann hält der was aus oder pfeift es gleich sobald man ein bisschen doller aufkommt??


----------



## siede. (13. Dezember 2010)

hatte den früher vorne drin... genau wie du sagst, er pfeift aus allen Löchern


----------



## python (13. Dezember 2010)

ja vorne habe ich ihn drin bis jetzt ohne probleme deswegen frage ich xD


----------



## -OX- (14. Dezember 2010)

och jungs 

meine Frage ist für euch doch ein klacks !



			
				-OX- schrieb:
			
		

> könnt ihr mir mal bitte etwas beantworten,
> kann man in die V-Brake Rockpads (blau)
> später auch andere Beläge einstecken ??
> (heatsink oder oder ... )
> ...


----------



## dane08 (17. Dezember 2010)

mein alter freilauf fängt so langsam an sich zu verabschieden => ich brauch nen neuen
hatte an den echo sl  stahl (108) oder den trialtech (108) gedacht.
hat scho irgendjemand erfahrungen gemacht? welchen von beiden würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## coaster (17. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es bei Freiläufen Unterschiede in Bezug auf den Gap?  Ich habe einen Echo Tr und da muss ich schon ein wenig treten bis er greift....


----------



## duro e (17. Dezember 2010)

trialtech soll wie tryall sein , und das tryall zerfallen is kein geheimniss.
hab nun paar monate den echo sl 108 aus stahl , mehr als traumhaft , greift sofort , macht kein knakks oder knirsch. rastet sehr sehr sauber und macht auch noch nen schönen sound.^^ , kann den echt nur empfelen . finde den besser als den monty 72clicks.
im observedforum hab ich auch nur gutes über den echo freilauf gelesen.


----------



## dane08 (17. Dezember 2010)

danke für die info, wird dann wohl der echo werden


----------



## Eisbein (23. Dezember 2010)

python schrieb:


> sagt mal,
> 
> hat irgendwer den maxis ultralight schlauch hinten drin? und wenn dann hält der was aus oder pfeift es gleich sobald man ein bisschen doller aufkommt??



bin den überall mal gefahren. Ob nun im Trialrad vorn/hinten oder im MTB...

War jetzt nicht so auffällig als das ich noch was in erinnerung hab. 

Bin sonst immer die Geax Ultralight schläuche gefahren. Wiegen 130-140g und kosten bei Rose 3,50.
Die hab ich etwas resistenter in erinnerung...

Würde den Maxxis aber grade im Trial wieder fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (4. Januar 2011)

hat hier von den fortgeschrittenen Fahrern schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Trialtech Sport Lite (das neue) Tretlager?

Ali C meint ja bestes BB ever bla, bla, bla und



> my proto lasted and lasted and it still on one of my bikes now


----------



## Monty98 (5. Januar 2011)

danke für die info!


----------



## python (6. Januar 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> bin den überall mal gefahren. Ob nun im Trialrad vorn/hinten oder im MTB...
> 
> War jetzt nicht so auffällig als das ich noch was in erinnerung hab.
> 
> ...




okay thx  hatte den halt bis jetzt immer nur vorne drin...


----------



## Bolzen01 (10. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

nachdem nun endlich mein neu gebrauchtes ZOO! da ist, bin ich natürlich gleich raus zum testen.

Jetzt rutscht der Mantel ständig von der Felge...? Kennt jemand das Problem? 
Mantel ist ein Maxxis Creepy Crawler für eine 20 Zoll Felge

Bitte um Hilfe!! Hab mich so aufs Rad gefreut und kann nun nix machen außer es anzuschauen 

Gruß und danke


----------



## Bolzen01 (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

sry hatte vergessen zu schreiben das es sich um das Hinterrad handelt...

Grüssle


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Januar 2011)

Du hast nicht zufÃ¤llig einen 20" Reifen auf einer 19" Felge?


----------



## duro e (11. Januar 2011)

was für eine felge ists denn ? eine 20 zll oder eine 19 zoll felge , in 20er trials sind eigentlich im normalfall 19zoll felgen verbaut . erkennt man daran , das sie recht breit sind . meist sind nur an kindertrialbikes 20 zoll felgen im hr verbaut um gewicht zu sparen.
wenn du wirklich eine 19 zoll felge hast , ists mit dem 20zoll reifen kein wunder .
mach am besten mal ein bild von dem laufrad


----------



## Bolzen01 (11. Januar 2011)

... is ne Monty Felge!??


----------



## duro e (11. Januar 2011)

wie breit? , und bild am besten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bolzen01 (11. Januar 2011)

aber was soll ich denn fotografieren? die stelle wo der Mantel runter springt?

mfg


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Januar 2011)

Gott nun knipps doch einfach mal dein Hinterrad in Vollansicht, wo ist das Problem? UngefÃ¤hr so.


----------



## Bolzen01 (11. Januar 2011)

so


----------



## ecols (11. Januar 2011)

Wie s aussieht ist das vollkommen normal und kann mit etwas Gefühl beim Aufpumpen gerichtet werden.


----------



## Bolzen01 (11. Januar 2011)

habs jetzt bestimmt schon 10x aufgepumpt und wieder abgelassen nachdem der Mantel runter gesprungen ist.

mhmm, muss man beim pumpen irgendwas beachten? 

danke


----------



## coaster (12. Januar 2011)

Erst wenig aufpumpen und dann den Reifen in die Felge massieren. Die Wulst am Reifen muss gleichmässig unter die Wulst von der Felge. Das Problem hatte ich auch schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (12. Januar 2011)

ich auch. ich hatte auch mal (am straßenrad) einen Durchschlag, sodass der Reifen immer wieder an der selben Stelle rausgesprungen ist. Kaputt. Ging nicht mehr.


----------



## Bolzen01 (12. Januar 2011)

ich werde nicht aufgeben und wieder berichten...

n8


----------



## duro e (12. Januar 2011)

beim luckygambler wars auch mal so , am 26er , der maxxis reifen ist auch immer nur runtergesprungen , obwohl wir in einmassiert hatten .
half nur ein neuer mantel , da war das problem dann gegessen.


----------



## Goettinger (13. Januar 2011)

hat jemand erfahrungen gemacht mit EBC RED/GOLD/GREEN stuff bremsbelägen für hope bremsen? speziell die red stuff sollen ja mehr bremskraft haben..

oder kennst jemand beläge die mehr ziehen als die orginalen?


----------



## duro e (13. Januar 2011)

kann nur von meiner avid und hayes berichten .
bin bei der juicy damals ebc in rot gefahren sprich die dh teile .
die beissen mal richtig übel , die in ner hope , wäre wie 5 containerschiffsanker

die grünen sind haltbarer , aber beissen nich so wie die roten.
lebensdauer der roten ist aber begrenzt , lässt man die bremse nur immer schleifen und bremst extrem viel , hat man da 2monate was von vielleicht.
die grünen hielten 5monate


----------



## erwinosius (13. Januar 2011)

> lebensdauer der roten ist aber begrenzt , lässt man die bremse nur immer schleifen und bremst extrem viel , hat man da 2monate was von vielleicht



am Trial?? oder am DH Bike?


----------



## duro e (13. Januar 2011)

sowohl als auch , grün am dirt , rot am trial.


----------



## Eisbein (13. Januar 2011)

ich hab am mtb in der jucy die goldenen bbb beläge drauf. 
kam nicht wirklich dazu die mal richtig zu quälen, aber die eindrücke die ich vor dem winter sammeln konnte waren enorm gut. mega viel biss...
davor bin ich die normalen bbb und die standart avid gefahren...


----------



## ingoingo (15. Januar 2011)

Habe mal eine Referenzachse gedreht die auf beiden Seiten Plan ist und genau 116mm entspricht.

Wie man sieht sind die Ausfallenden am Mist Chimera nicht parallel  
Was kann man in dem Fall tun ? 










auch wenn das Referenzstück leicht schief drinsitzt die ausfallenden sind beide nach außen geneigt


----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. Januar 2011)

wie wäre es, wenn du die aufnahme am rahmen einfach anpasst, durch feilen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (15. Januar 2011)

wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit, an die ich auch schon gedacht habe.....

Es gibt ja auch kein spezielles Planfräswerkzeug ?


----------



## duro e (15. Januar 2011)

kenne glaub ich ein werkzeug für ausfallenden , nen freund hat son ding wohl , der hat auch ein teil für disc aufnahmen und so.
in deinem fall würd ich ja sagen , vllt unterlegscheiben der nabe abfeilen , das du auf 114mm kommst , dann zieht der rahmen sich ja sowieso nen stück grade .


----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. Januar 2011)

zweite methode: strebe umbiegen, allerding wäre das nicht im sinne des erfinders ^^

feil das plan und gut ist, hast du ein problem das die achse nicht hält ?


----------



## duro e (15. Januar 2011)

rahmen auf garantie austauschen lassen!


----------



## Bolzen01 (15. Januar 2011)

Nabend,

ich fahre HS33 mit Echo Halteschellen, nun stellt sich mir die Frage welcher Brakebooster am HR passen könnte.

Habe gelesen das nicht jeder passt, stimmt das?

Brauche ich dann längere Schrauben?

Gruß und danke


----------



## duro e (16. Januar 2011)

einbaubreite des rahmens ist wichtig , beim booster sind immer lange schrauben und hülsen dabei. aber wie gesagt , es kommt nunmal drauf an , wie weit deine 4punkt aufnahme auseinander ist .


----------



## Bolzen01 (16. Januar 2011)

ich messe und werde morgen berichten!

danke


----------



## Eisbein (18. Januar 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> ich hab am mtb in der jucy die goldenen bbb beläge drauf.
> kam nicht wirklich dazu die mal richtig zu quälen, aber die eindrücke die ich vor dem winter sammeln konnte waren enorm gut. mega viel biss...
> davor bin ich die normalen bbb und die standart avid gefahren...



noch mal ein kurzes update, weil es mir auf meiner morgendlichen abfahrt zum BHF aufgefallen ist.

Die beläge gehen erst gut wenn sie eine gewissen temperatur haben. Biss ist auch im kalten zustand da, aber da kommt dann nicht viel an power.
Erinnert mich etwas an einige HS33 die ich mal testgefahren bin. Viel biss wenig dahinter
oder auch große klappe und nischt dahinter


----------



## Bolzen01 (24. Januar 2011)

Bolzen01 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> ich fahre HS33 mit Echo Halteschellen, nun stellt sich mir die Frage welcher Brakebooster am HR passen könnte.
> 
> ...



[/quote]einbaubreite des rahmens ist wichtig , beim booster sind immer lange  schrauben und hülsen dabei. aber wie gesagt , es kommt nunmal drauf an ,  wie weit deine 4punkt aufnahme auseinander ist .         [/quote]

Sooo, habe nun endlich gemessen.

Es sind 45mm zwischen den Halteschellen (von mitte Schraube bis mitte Schraube.)
Welchen Brakebooster kann ich verbauen?

Gruß und danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (24. Januar 2011)

die lochabstäde auch einer seite sind scheiss egal , da passen die schellen immer und booster , da die langlöcher haben . der abstand von der rechten 4punkte seite ( mitte loch) , bis zur linken seite (mitte 4punkt loch) , der ist entscheident . also quasi von der linken zur rechten rahmenhälfte


----------



## DirtMTB (24. Januar 2011)

guck mal unter dem Link das dritte bild an, dann weißt wie das gemessen wird 
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/4bolt_boosters/tensile_4bolt/c3p10031.html


----------



## Bolzen01 (25. Januar 2011)

aso
ich depp!!! morgen mehr


----------



## Bolzen01 (27. Januar 2011)

so nu!

sind 100mm, gemessen mit eingebautem HR, können also ein, zwei mm abweichen.

Gibt es da Standartmaße? Wird der Booster eigentlich direkt auf die Schellen gesetzt oder sind da Abstandshalter beiliegend wenn man die kauft??

welchen kann ich nehmen?

gruß und danke


----------



## DirtMTB (27. Januar 2011)

schellen-abstandshalter-booster-schrauben...

naja dein einbaumaß ist 100mm, wenn da steht von bis und da die 100mm zwischen ist kannst den halt kaufen

guckst du:
http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.php/cat/c37_Brake-Booster.html/XTCsid/esscollslilbqif71t8k2tbb6g7s52in


----------



## Bolzen01 (6. Februar 2011)

Nabend,

weiss nicht ob die Frage hier richtig gestellt ist!??

Wie lackiere ich am besten meinen Rahmen? Sprühlack und Klarlack kaufen, Teile abbauen und los oder wie?? Würde meinen Rahmen gerne in weiss lackieren.

Gruß und danke im voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (6. Februar 2011)

Lieber zum Lakierer, der machts ohne Läufer und der Lack ist gehärtet. Meiner lackt für 35 Euro.


----------



## duro e (8. Februar 2011)

ich machs immer so :
-rad komplett zerlegen , steuersatz und tretlager klebe ich ordentlich ab.
-rahmen wird komplett blank geschmirgelt , erst mittelgrob , am ende dann mit feinem schmirgelpapier.
-grundierung dünn auftragen
- nach dem trocknen mehrere schichten der hauptfarbe , aber auch immer nur dünn auftragen ( und jede schicht lasse ich 30min aufwärts trocknen.)
- am ende dann entweder noch mit matt oder glanzklarlack vollenden.

habs bis jetzt immer so gemacht , nutze ganz normale molotov farbdosen für 3,90 das stück und brauche gesamt meist 2 dosen für einen rahmen.
bis jetzt immer sauber und läuferfrei gelungen-
wenn man sich rannhält , kriegt man das alles in 1-2tagen ordentlich hin.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. März 2011)

Verdammte Trends, immer ist alles ausverkauft.

Wo bekomme ich auf die Schnelle einen Echo SL Freilauf her? Wollte nicht unbedingt bei Tarty bestellen..


----------



## DirtMTB (1. März 2011)

www.biketrial.ch würde mir jetzt spontan einfallen. fällt aber MWST an ...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (1. März 2011)

Oder von privat 
Hat sich erledigt.

Trotzdem danke dir!


----------



## ingoingo (1. März 2011)

Von privat würde ich auch noch einen nehmen  

bitte Pn


----------



## siede. (4. März 2011)

*Schwalbe TableTop 24" Faltversion* : Top Reifen, hält aber nur 'n knappes Jahr, wenn man sogar nur durchschnittlich ein Mal in der Woche +/- 3 Stunden fährt. Grip/Bounce ist Gut, könnte aber besser sein. Wobei das weniger das Problem ist, weil der reifen bei reinem Trial eher nur als Vorderreifen in Frage kommt.

Frage: Jetzt, da der "Stoff" schon durchs Gummi kommt, brauch ich nen neuen Reifen. Ist der *Maxxis Holyroller* zu empfehlen? Der Reifen wird ausschließlich in der City/Skatepark zum Trialen benutzt und braucht daher wohl kein derart grobes Profil. Abgesehen davon soll der Rollwiderstand so klein wie möglich gehalten werden.

Ist der Holyroller mit dem TableTop vergleichbar - abgesehen davon, das er schwerer und breiter ist?

...Wäre froh ein paar Erfahrungen zu hören!


----------



## Eisbein (4. März 2011)

also ich wäre froh wenn ich meine Reifen 'n knappes jahr nutzen könnte...


----------



## t-time1991 (7. März 2011)

weiß nicht ob es hier 100% reinpasst aber wollte keine neues thema starten...
hat jemand von euch auch die erfahrung gemacht das es den shop www.trialparts.lv nicht mehr gibt, oder bin ich nur noch zu sehr betrunken vom karnevalszug gestern??


----------



## MisterLimelight (7. März 2011)

es gibt die Seite nicht mehr - Ware geschickt hat er aber schon jahrelang nicht mehr ;-)
Kannst ihm aber bestimmt auch weiterhin Geld überweisen ohne eine Gegenleistung zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-time1991 (7. März 2011)

oh... okay dann ist mein erstes trialbike schon was länger her... 
aber danke für die infos habe mich echt gewundert heut mittag


----------



## Eisbein (7. März 2011)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> es gibt die Seite nicht mehr - Ware geschickt hat er aber schon jahrelang nicht mehr ;-)
> Kannst ihm aber bestimmt auch weiterhin Geld überweisen ohne eine Gegenleistung zu bekommen.



ich hatte damals keine probleme...


----------



## Dr.Hasi (8. März 2011)

Hej,
ich brauche Knieschoner und wollte fragen ob ihr da evlt. schon Erfahrungen sammeln konnten? Ich liebäugle ja mit den SixSixOne Veggie, allerdings gibt es von SixSixOne ja auch noch andere Modelle, wo liegt da der Unterschied?
Für mich wäre Tragekomfort sowie der Halt der Knieschoner wichtig. Irgendwelche Erfahrungen?
LG Flo


----------



## coaster (8. März 2011)

Ich kauf bei Decathlon immer Taucheranzüge für 5 Euro und mach mir meine eigenen aus Neoprene ohne die nervigen Klettverschlüsse. Wie die alten Hammer von 89.


----------



## t-time1991 (10. März 2011)

hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit nem muddy mary am hr gemacht? wie schauts da mit durchschlagschutz aus und grip trocken/nass?


----------



## Eisbein (10. März 2011)

ich kann dir nur soviel sagen. 
Wenn du den nicht als Goey Glooey bekommst, lass es.

Diese neuen gummimischungen genauso wie die alten TNC sind mÃ¼ll.

Wenns hoch kommt sind vll. die oberen 10-20% aus weichem griffigen gummi und der rest ist nur so hartes ungriffiges gelump. 

Also wenn du drauf stehst ein 40â¬ reifen mit 80% restprofil dem mÃ¼ll zu Ã¼bergeben, dann lass krachen.

Ansonsten hÃ¶rt man Ã¼ber die mary nur gutes. Viel volumen, recht starke seitenwÃ¤nde und grip ohne ende!

Wenn ich noch i.wo die Mary (faltversion) in 2.35 GG bekommen wÃ¼rde, wÃ¤re das mein reifen fÃ¼rs Vorderrad am Enduro hobel, bzw. am trial hinterrad!


----------



## t-time1991 (10. März 2011)

ja okay dann sage ich meinem schwalbevertrieb mal bescheid...

danke für die info!


----------



## bike 20 (16. März 2011)

Hallo,
was könnt ihr mir zum Ebay "Trialrahmen" sagen (http://cgi.ebay.de/Dual-Dirtbike-Rahmen-JK-H11-NA-schwarz-/360349936209?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item53e687aa51 und http://cgi.ebay.de/Dual-Dirtbike-Rahmen-JK-H11-NA-phosphatiert-/360352268831?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item53e6ab421f und http://cgi.ebay.de/Dual-Dirtbike-Rahmen-JK-H-22-NA-phosphatiert-/360352549108?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item53e6af88f4) 
zwecks Haltbarkeit etc
einfach mal eure Erfahrungen... 
Achso, er würde nicht für den extremen Trialeinsatz eingesetzt werden, sondern eher so Fortgeschrittenes Niveau..


----------



## coaster (16. März 2011)

Hallo fahre beim 20er eine 18-12 Übersetzung. Macht es Sinn eine noch kleinere zu wählen? 18-14 z.B.? Denke manchmal wenn ich rel. nah am Hindernis stehe, dass es mit einer noch kleineren einfacher sein könnte. Danke für Tips.
Ausserdem habe ich seit eben am Echo Tr Bremsgriff einen leichten Ölfilm. Kommt aus dem Behälter hinten raus wo die Schraube zum enger stellen ist. Kann ich das was machen? Habe bisher keine Probleme damit gehabt. Sie bremst immer noch sehr gut. Was muss ich da tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (17. März 2011)

Das mit der kleineren Übersetzung macht keinen Sinn.
Wenn du dann reintreten willst,wenn du es brauchst,trittst du einfach ins "leere".
Die Bremse wird wohl undicht sein.


----------



## MisterLimelight (19. März 2011)

-ein fouriers-ritzel hält ( http://shop.strato.de/epages/61877220.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61877220/Products/Ritzel )knapp 3 Jahre. Die Zähne waren schon sehr runter. Vorgestern will ich nur auf´s Hinterrade gehen und zermalme mit dem Tritt 9 der 12 Zähne.

- das Viz-Ritzel http://www.al4bikes.com/b2c/pop_mas_imagenes.php?img=pifiviz_z.jpg;pifiviz_2.jpg&act=2 scheint nicht baugleich mit dem Fouriers zu sein. Die Zähne sind so breit, dass meine bevorzugte Rohloff-Trialkette nicht passt. Welche "breite" Kette taugt denn was?


----------



## Eisbein (19. März 2011)

KMC Coolchain!


----------



## OldHelmi (20. März 2011)

Hallo Bike 20

Ich kenne die Rahmen von Deinen EBay Links nicht.
Aber hier ein paar Anmerkungen

Ist das sicher ein Rahmen für 26"? 
Der Rahmen hat keine 4 Punkt Aufnahme für die hintere Bremse
Etwas Schwer.

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit www.trailmarkt.de gemacht. Dort findest du Top Rahmen (Adamant, Zoo, Echo) im Angebot ab ca. 170 EUR, und du kannst Dir telefonisch eine sehr gute Beratung einholen. 

Ich habe mir einen Echo Pure gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden.

Musst Du Dir überlegen .....

Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Eisbein (20. März 2011)

Wer braucht schon eine 4Punkt aufnahme wenn man so unproblematisch Vbrakes fahren kann


----------



## Nord_rulez (20. März 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> KMC Coolchain!



nur nicht als light. da reißen die glieder an den gefrästen stellen einfach durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (21. März 2011)

hab mit meiner coolchain keine probleme , hatte damals immer die breite , aber fahre nur noch die schmale nun , da die das gleiche aushalten aber die schmale halt weniger wiegt , und mit weniger spiel über die ritzel läuft.


----------



## Bolzen01 (22. März 2011)

servus,

kann mir bitte jemand erklären was der Satz mir sagen soll?:
--speziell für wettkampforientierte Fahrer gedacht--

Anfänger lasst die Finger davon oder wie ist es zu verstehen?

Danke im voraus.

Gruß


----------



## jan_hl (22. März 2011)

Kommt drauf an, um welches Teil geht es denn?


----------



## Bolzen01 (22. März 2011)

und den Echo Control Rahmen.

und Jan schreibt eben genau den Satz bei dem Rahmen.


----------



## Sherco (22. März 2011)

Das Wettkampforientiert heißt in der Regel,dass der Rahmen nicht zwangsläufig Kompromisslos auf Haltbarkeit ausgelegt ist,sondern auch auf das niedrige Gewicht geachtet wird.Heißt aber nicht zwingend,dass die Kiste nicht hält.
Bisher hat man bezüglich der Haltbarkeit des Rahmen nicht viel schlechtes gehört.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. März 2011)

Ist eher nach dem Motto "Boah geil Wettkampffahrer fahren das! Muss ich haben!"


----------



## ingoingo (22. März 2011)

Gibt es einen Trick beim Hohlkammerflexen ?

Komme nicht so richtig klar....


lg Ingo


----------



## Bolzen01 (22. März 2011)

vielen dank für die Antworten! Hat sonst noch wer ne Meinung dazu?

Gruß


----------



## Eisbein (23. März 2011)

Bolzen01 schrieb:


> vielen dank für die Antworten! Hat sonst noch wer ne Meinung dazu?
> 
> Gruß



Ja: Jan schreibt immer ziemlich viel zu dingen! (die nicht immer ganz richtig sind)

Grundsätzlich ist ja bei ihm alles robust, leicht, hochwertig und langlebig


----------



## Bolzen01 (23. März 2011)

...verstehe einfach nicht was der Satz soll, mich verunsichert das eher... sehe auch keinen großen Unterschied bei den 26" Echo Rahmen (Pur und den Control)??? Ihr??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-time1991 (23. März 2011)

passt zwar nicht wirklich zum trial, aber hat wer erfahrungen gemacht mit blutspenden??
weiß das manN maximal 6 mal in 12 monaten gehen kann allerdings stand da nach einem monat kann man wieder spenden... also könnt man 6 monate regelmäßig z.b. am 23. des monats spenden gehen?

wenn ja, an alle die lust haben, sich was zu verdienen, habs heut das erste ma gemacht, tut garnicht weh...
und das beste, man tut was gutes und bekommt z.b. in bonn in der uniklinik ab der ersten spende schon 25 euro und nen leckeren snack danach ;-)

Achso, frage weil ich so mein trialbike schneller finanzieren kann... ;-)


----------



## Bolzen01 (23. März 2011)

oh man...


----------



## t-time1991 (24. März 2011)

was denn? Wenn man schüler ist und voll in der abschlussphase ist nimmt man sicherlich leicht verdientes geld gerne mit, und nebenbei kann ich noch in die bücher schauen...


----------



## Eisbein (24. März 2011)

Bolzen01 schrieb:


> ...verstehe einfach nicht was der Satz soll, mich verunsichert das eher... sehe auch keinen großen Unterschied bei den 26" Echo Rahmen (Pur und den Control)??? Ihr??



falls du mein satz meinst. Ich wollte nur sagen das man auf die beschreibungen vom Jan nicht allzuviel geben sollte. So war es vor ein paar jahren noch als ich da noch zeugs gekauft habe...

und das mit dem Blutspenden: Ich finde es gut, dass Leute überhaupt Blutspenden gehen. Ob sie nun gehen, weil sie es aus Überzeugung machen oder weil sie das Geld brauchen, ist doch egal.
Das intressiert den, der das Blut brauch, mit sicherheit nicht!

Hätte ich nicht 5mal in der Woche Leichtathletiktraining gehabt, hätte ich das sicher auch gemacht.
Viele Abiturjahrgänge gehen sogar Blutspenden um damit etwas Geld in die Kasse zu bekommen.
Sogar ein namenhafter Berliner Fußballverein hat seine Fans aufzurufen um durch Blutspenden die finanzielle Lage zu verbessern. Diesem Aufruf sind dann in der Tat auch recht viele gefolgt!


----------



## hst_trialer (24. März 2011)

t-time1991 schrieb:


> was denn? Wenn man schüler ist und voll in der abschlussphase ist nimmt man sicherlich leicht verdientes geld gerne mit, und nebenbei kann ich noch in die bücher schauen...



Du bist absolut nicht der erste der in dieser "Phase" auf die Idee kommt. Bei mir haben sie damals auch alle regelmäßig Blut spenden wollen wegen der Kohle.

Finde die Idee irgendwie abartig seinen Körper für Geld zu verkaufen... ein schmaler Grat!!!


----------



## t-time1991 (24. März 2011)

naja... Das geld was du bekommst heißt ja auch aufwandsentschädigung, also sollst du damit sprit zahlen oder die öffentlichen verkehrsmittel...


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. März 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Finde die Idee irgendwie abartig seinen KÃ¶rper fÃ¼r Geld zu verkaufen... ein schmaler Grat!!!



Du sollst nicht anschaffen gehen, sondern Blutspenden!


----------



## Dr.Hasi (26. März 2011)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Du bist absolut nicht der erste der in dieser "Phase" auf die Idee kommt. Bei mir haben sie damals auch alle regelmäßig Blut spenden wollen wegen der Kohle.
> 
> Finde die Idee irgendwie abartig seinen Körper für Geld zu verkaufen... ein schmaler Grat!!!



Naja ich glaube es interessiert in dem Fall in dem man Blut brauch keinen warum das Blut gespendet wurde... da is man über jeden Spender dankbar.

Klar Blut zählt als Orgran aber es wird halt auch dringend für Op's benötig und "regeneriert" sich ständig. 

Ich spende schon länger und meines wissen darf man nur alle 2 Monate spenden. Das ist zumindest in Aachen der Fall und wenn du das unbedingt öfters machen möchtest, würde ich im Zweifel einfach mal nachfragen. Nach dem Spenden, wie schon erwähnt, bloß aufpassen, dass du an dem Tag keinen Sport machst.


----------



## erwinosius (26. März 2011)

Wenn du öfter Spenden gehen willst dann geh Plasma spenden.
Kann man glaub ich 2-3mal die Woche machen und bekommt auch so um die 30.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. März 2011)

Hat hier schonmal jemand einen Echo SL Freilauf geÃ¶ffnet?
Meiner lag leider unvermeidbarerweise samt Rad einige Stunden im Regen und knackt seit dem Ã¶fter mal.. 
Jedoch kann ich machen was ich will, der Lockring ist nicht lose zu bekommen. Egal in welche Richtung, egal ob mit oder ohne ErwÃ¤rmen.
Der ist nicht zufÃ¤llig geschweiÃt? Sehe keine SchweiÃpunkte..


----------



## jan_hl (26. März 2011)

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/151962-echo-sl-freewheel/

Letzter Post von Adam.


----------



## Sebastian G (3. April 2011)

Weiß jemand wie hoch das Tretlager bei den neuen 26zoll Kamel Rahmen (XXV) ist? 
Auf manchen Internet Seiten steht +50mm und auf anderen +35mm. Ich weiß nun nicht was richtig ist.


----------



## bike 20 (21. April 2011)

Weiß zufällig jemand ob Marino auch 26" Streetrahmen bauen kann?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. April 2011)

Kann er.
Hier schwirren einige in KÃ¶ln herum.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. April 2011)

Allgemein scheint die Zeit der mega breiten Besenstiele vorbei.
Finde es am 24" auch bequemer, habe auf 690 gekÃ¼rzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (27. April 2011)

Echt?Ich fande bei mir 70cm fast schon zu kurz,und ich bin mit 1.75 echt kein Riese.


----------



## Monty98 (27. April 2011)

710mm... beim nächsten Lenker wohl 700mm... aber sicher nicht mehr oder weniger.


----------



## Eisbein (28. April 2011)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Allgemein scheint die Zeit der mega breiten Besenstiele vorbei.
> Finde es am 24" auch bequemer, habe auf 690 gekÃ¼rzt.


dafÃ¼r hat dieser wahn jetzt bei den ganzen gravity junkys eingesetzt. Da gibts zum teil lenker mit 810mm breite.

Ich frag mich was das noch bringen soll, vll. wenn man 2x2m ist aber sonst?!


----------



## duro e (1. Mai 2011)

am trial fühlte ich mich mit 760 wohl , wird wohl etwas schmaler nun der neue lenker , richtung 720,
am fully fahre ich 790 , das passt perfekt , ist noch wendig genug und läuft sehr ruhig


----------



## erwinosius (2. Mai 2011)

Heute meinen neuen Lenker "Rockman Riser Bar" gegen den alten Adamant getauscht. Breite um beim Thema zu bleiben ist 720cm....
Ich hätte aber nicht gedacht dass ein Lenker so sehr das Fahrverhalten eines Rades beeinflusst. Fährt sich jetzt viel besser und leichter.....Bin einfach nur begeistert....also Mut zur Lücke....

gruß
erwin


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juni 2011)

die erfahrung: bleibe niemals mit deinem pedal an einem felsblock hängen wenn du schnell unterwegs bist 

Die frage: gibts für die echo TR pedalen ersatzachsen? Käfig sollte eigentlich zu richten sein.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1146269/IMAG0144.jpg ...


----------



## jan_hl (16. Juni 2011)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass es zu den Echo Pedale keine ersatzteile gibt?


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juni 2011)

werde mal jan schreiben.

noch jemand?


----------



## derfuss (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo miteinander,


hab am Donnerstag mal die relativ neuen Conti Trial Queen und Trial King aufgezogen...


*Bilder:*

In freier Wildbahn (Sorry nur Handy-Bild):






Jungfräulich und unrasiert:






*Erste Eindrücke:*

*- Montage:*Bei der Montage gibt es keine Überraschungen. Die Contis flutschen durchschnittlich 
leicht über das Felgenhorn. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, das die Queen extrem hoch baut. 
Mein Hinterrad ist bestimmt einen Zentimeter größer im Durchmesser und an meinem 
Eigenbau-Brakebooster wird es ziemlich eng (vorher ca. 7mm, jetzt ca. 2-3mm Platz)




Die Trial Queen ist auch so recht voluminös und ich würde den Reifen eher als 2,4" bis
2,5" bezeichnen. Der Reifen ist original ja nur mit 2,2" gelabelt; warum auch immer!?.​


*- Gewicht:*Trial Queen: 825g (Angabe bei TartyBikes 852g)
Trial King: 688g (Angabe bei TartyBikes 648g)

In der Summe nimmt es sich nicht viel und liegt im Rahmen der normalen Toleranzen. 
Insbesondere das geringe Gewicht vom HR-Reifen beeindruckt natürlich ziemlich...​

*- Grip* (in urbanem Gelände und auf Naturstein):Soweit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann, ist die Haftung brutal. Die Reifen Kleben förm-
lich an jeder Kante. Jetzt versagt eher die vermeintlich gut zupackenden Bremse, als 
dass man wegen mangelndem Grip von einer Kante rutscht. In einer Situation hing ich 
ungewollt "Hook Up"-mäßig an einer nahezu Senkrechten Naturstein-Mauer. Selbst an 
dieser fast senkrechten Wand hat der HR-Reifen noch "ge-grip-t" als ich schon wieder 
im Begriff war nach hinten zu kippen...​

*- Durchschläge* (bei 90kg Belastung durch den Fahrer *g*):Trotz des extrem geringen Gewichts fühlt sich der HR-Reifen nicht weniger sicher an 
als mein alter IRC Kujo DH. Hab wie immer mehrfach die Felge an scharfen Kanten ge-
spürt und hatte noch keinen Durchschlag (Conti-Schlauch 230g). Am Vorderrad hab ich 
mal bewusst, aber erfreulicherweise erfolglos einen Durchschlag provoziert (Noname-
Schlauch 180g). Das scheint also zu passen.​

*- Federwirkung* (oder auf Neudeutsch Bounce):Am Hinterrad finde ich es etwas besser im Vergleich zum Kujo DH. Das Vorderrad wirkt 
jetzt aber richtig "bouncy" im Vergleich zum IRC Mythos XC (2,1"). Beim Tret-Bunnyhop 
mit Antippen der Kante wird man sehr viel mehr nach oben katapultiert. Ich hab das 
subjektive Gefühl, dass mir das bestimmt noch 2/3cm mehr Höhe bringt.​

*- Verschleiß:*Natürlich noch nicht beurteilbar. Ich hoffe nur, dass die extrem weiche Mischung nicht 
zu frühzeitigem abreißen der Stollen führt. Bei dem Preis würde ich maximal 2-3 Sätze 
Reifen pro Saison tolerieren (8-10h Nutzung pro Woche). Mehr wäre mir zu teuer.​

*- Sonstiges:*Die Reifen sind wortwörtlich klebrig. Fährt man durch feinen Schotter (Streusplitt), 
bleibt dieser an den Reifen kleben und spritzt dann förmlich weg. Als würde man 
durch eine tiefe Regenpfütze fahren. Das ist ziemlich nervig. Habe deswegen schon 
mehrfach Steinchen aus meinen Schuhen kippen müssen.​

Insbesondere Verschleiß und die Anfälligkeit für Durchschläge werde ich weiter beobachten
und ggf. berichten. Ansonsten erfreue ich mich jetzt weiter am Grip und geringen Gewicht.
Nebenbei hoffe ich, dass die Reifen mit der Zeit irgendwann weniger Splitt aufsammeln und
anschließend verteilen, was bislang der einzige Nachteil der Schlappen ist. 


Feines Restwochenende und beste Grüße!


----------



## MisterLimelight (27. Juli 2011)

ich suche ein STABILES Innenlager. Preis und Gewicht sind zweitrangig, da es in einen Rahmen verklebt wird = Innenlager schrott-> Rahmen schrott. Bitte um Erfahrungen welches hält und welches nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (27. Juli 2011)

kenne jemanden der schwört auf SKF.
Schwer, Teuer, Haltbar.


----------



## ecols (27. Juli 2011)

hier ist einer.. BFR 600.. Einbauen und vergessen. Gibts manchmal bei Tarty billig..


----------



## MisterLimelight (27. Juli 2011)

auf die Idee SKF kam ich auch schon. Leider bekomme ich das wohl nirgends in 128mm ?


----------



## Fabi (28. Juli 2011)

Das SKF in 128mm hatte wohl nur Tarty, und scheint ja jetzt ausverkauft zu sein.

Eine Alternative wäre das Truvativ GigaPipe Team DH. Das ist auch schwer, aber durch die 4 Lager schon langlebig.

Eine leichtere Möglichtkeit wäre das Trialtech Sport Lite, wenn die Lager wirklich so gut sind, wie angepriesen wird.

Hast Du eventuell mal darüber nachgedacht, zu versuchen so ein neuartiges Echo Tretlager in den beschädigten Rahmen zu pressen? Also nur unter den Umständen, dass es passt, ohne dass man zuviel Material wegnehmen muss.
Die Echo-Lager sollen 37mm Außen-D haben. Normales Tretlager hat 34,8mm. Das Tretlagergehäuse müsste also gut 1mm Wandstärke einbüßen.


----------



## erwinosius (28. Juli 2011)

Fahre selber das Truvativ Gigapipe Dh und finde das gar nicht so schwer. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wog das so 280g. Kostet ca 30â¬. Haltbarkeit ist bei mir bisher sehr gut. Fahre es aber auch erst seit knapp nem Jahr an meinem Trialrad.


----------



## Fabi (29. Juli 2011)

Also ein von mir gewogenes Truvativ GigaPipe DH brachte es auf 367g ohne Schrauben.

Du meinst bzw. hast evtl. das Truvativ Gigapipe Team SL mit 128mm Achslänge. Das gab es damals mal, jetzt leider nicht mehr. Das hat nur 2 (oder 3) Lager und eine M15-Achse. Ich hatte mal so eins, wog schlanke 284g ohne Schrauben.


----------



## ecols (29. Juli 2011)

Schau doch einfach mal beim SKF Dealer in deiner Nähe vorbei? http://www.skf.com/files/884262.pdf


----------



## Eisbein (2. August 2011)

moin moin,
gibt es den tryall Vorbau noch mit der 4 schrauben klemmung, oder nur noch mit der beknackten 2 schrauben klemmung?

hier noch mal ein bild vom gesuchten


----------



## AleX_TriaL (2. August 2011)

Den gibt's nur noch in 127mm/30° mit beknackter 2 Schrauben Klemmung. Was man sich dabei wieder gedacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (2. August 2011)

30° okay, aber 2 schraubenklemmung, ich könnte kotzen. zumal es nicht nur unpraktisch sondern auch hässlich ist!


----------



## AleX_TriaL (2. August 2011)

Ich weiß auch nicht was das soll. Zumal das durchfedeln des Lenkers, insofern er ein wenig mehr Biegung hat, auch keine Freude ist. Und so richtig vertrauenwürdig erscheint mir ja die Klemmung an dem neuen Vorbau von Kevin Liu: http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=43438


----------



## Moppel_kopp (6. August 2011)

Hallo, hat einer erfahrungen mit diesem bremsgriff ? wäre nett, wenn mir einer seine positiven und negativen eindrücke von dem gerät erzählt 





moppel


----------



## coaster (6. August 2011)

Die Bremsklötze lassen sich sehr leichg an die Felge anpassen. Das Drehrad ist leichtläufiger als beim SL Bremsgriff. Aber genausoleicht verstellt er sich auch. Hatte diese Griffe auch bis vor kurzem. Bei meinem Sohn muss ich die alle Stunde nachstellen weil sich sich ständig verstellt. Habe mich auch häufig am Mittelfinger verletzt. Die Schraube die den Hebel am Lenker befestigt muss auch mit einem Maulschlüssel gekontert werden. Aber immer noch besser als der Magura meiner Meinung nach. Hat einiges ausgehalten. Nach einem 3/4 Jahr hat der erste angefangen zu kleckern.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (6. August 2011)

danke schonmal! tu doch einfach ein wenig loctite auf das gewinde, hatte das gleiche problem bei meinem RB hebel, ein wenig loctite drauf und ruhe


----------



## coaster (6. August 2011)

Gute Idee, danke für den Tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (7. August 2011)

Zu dem Echo hebel: Im Vergleich zu Magura in etwa selbe Bremsleistung.
Dazu kommt jedoch,dass der Bremsgriff keine Sollbruchstelle hat und bei mir über lange Zeit immernoch dicht ist.
Der Hebel sieht natürlich Klasse aus,und die Druckpunkteinstellung ist dank der Einstellungsschraube super fein.
Kann ich eigentlich nur empfehlen!(der Druckpunkt ist jedoch durch den kürzeren CNC Hebel ein wenig schwammig!)Wen das nicht stört,der kann ruhig zur Echo TR greifen.

edit: Das verstellen der Bremse liegt zweifellos nicht an der Bremse(das Einstellrad dreht sich schließlich nicht von selbst).Überprüft dann lieber,ob die Bremsschellen fest sitzen,das ist häufig der Grund für ein Verstellen des Druckpunktes.


----------



## coaster (7. August 2011)

Doch die Schraube löst sich von selbst. Schellen sind bombenfest und das Rädchen muss ich 0,5 cm zurückdrehen.


----------



## ecols (7. August 2011)

Der Kolben wird nur durch die Lenkerklemmung mitgeklemmt und rutscht bissl drin rum. Meiner sifft auch schon und der Druckpunkt ist weicher als bei meinen Maguras. Insegsamt würde ich sagen: RB Hebel in noch schlechter. Das einzige was er besser kann, ist dass der Kolben bei Erwärmung (Sonne) nicht klemmt 
Würde ihn nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## MrPinkySecret (7. August 2011)

Hey,
ich habe nach zwei Stunden fahrerei immer die ganze Hand voller Blasen.
Liegt es vielleicht an den Handschuhen oder habt ihr das auch?


----------



## Insomnia- (7. August 2011)

Blasen?
Also das Problem habe ich nicht, Hornhaut ja, Blasen nein.
Ich fahre auch mit Handschuhen und das ohne Probleme.
Welche Griffe fährst du?
Bevor ich die Schaumstoffgriffe gefahren bin hatte ich Trialtech Gummigriffe mit kleinen Noppen, die waren furchtbar unangenehm.
MFG
ELias


----------



## duro e (7. August 2011)

hab auch so handschwielen , tun aber nicht weh irgendwie , kann mit oder ohne handschuhen problemlos fahren , sind sie dann zu dick die schwielen , scharbe ich sie ab .

der lars hat da son paar probleme soweit ich das in erinnerung habe mit den blasen an der hand . was da genau abhilfe schaffen kann weiß ich nicht.
eventuell mal alles abscharben , häufig eincremen und das rad etwas ruhen lassen bis die haut dort weicher ist. dann mal mit schaumstoffgriffen fahren ohne handschuhe .
so hatte es damals bei mir bisschen was gebracht.


----------



## MrPinkySecret (7. August 2011)

Ich habe ziemlich harte Gummigriffe. Werd mir wohl nächste Woche mal Schaumstoffgriffe und andere Handschuhe bestellen.
Es ist echt nervtötend, wenn man permanent aua in den Händen hat


----------



## Eisbein (9. August 2011)

wichtig bei den Handschuhen: Umso dünner umso besser! Und vorallem ist eine nahtlose unabdingbar!

Ich bin mit den Hebo Team Trial immer gut gefahren!


----------



## MrPinkySecret (9. August 2011)

Ich hatte an die Blauen Tryp all-handschuhe gedacht ^^
http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.php/cat/c75_Handschuhe.html


----------



## JENSeits (10. August 2011)

Kurze unwissende Zwsichenfrage:

Welchen Schlauch könnt ihr fürs VR an meinem 26er Echo empfehlen?




Klick mich hart!

Danke schonmal an euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (11. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Kurze unwissende Zwsichenfrage:
> 
> Welchen Schlauch könnt ihr fürs VR an meinem 26er Echo empfehlen?
> 
> ...



nen dichten.


----------



## hst_trialer (11. August 2011)

den guten altbekannten Schwalbe AV13


----------



## JENSeits (11. August 2011)

Schön! Ich hatte das Rad so wie es da steht gekauft und noch gar nicht mit dem Thema Material auseinander gesetzt.
Dankesehr!


----------



## Eisbein (11. August 2011)

bei rose gibts von geax/vittoria ganz gute schläuche. wiegen 140g und kosten 3,50!

Würde ich den schwalbe aus genau diesen gründen vorziehen. Wenn dir das gewicht egal ist, dann kauf dir einfach i.ein schlauch im baumarkt/kaufland...
Das geld für schwalbe würde ich nur ausgeben wenn sich wirklich nichts anderes auftreiben lässt.

aber im grunde ists *******gal was du fährst, siehe ecols kommentar!


----------



## hst_trialer (11. August 2011)

@ Eisbein
Ist denn deiner Meinung nach nur der Preis und das Gewicht ein Grund keinen Schwalbe zu fahren oder hast du auch andere schlechte Erfahrungen im Vergleich zu anderen Schläuchen gemacht?


----------



## JENSeits (11. August 2011)

Ich hatte nur die Möglichkeit in Erwägung gezogen, das es ggf. andere Schläuche für Trialer gibt (wegen der aufgebohrten Felgen).

Diese hier sind genauso günstig und sind von Schwalbe


----------



## hst_trialer (11. August 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur die Möglichkeit in Erwägung gezogen, das es ggf. andere Schläuche für Trialer gibt (wegen der aufgebohrten Felgen).
> 
> Diese hier sind genauso günstig und sind von Schwalbe





das wäre dann der AV13... hatte eigentlich kaum Probleme damit außer ein paar Platten     (was ein Witz)

Am Ende macht der Reifen eben noch ganz viel aus betreffend des Durchschlagschutzes.


----------



## Eisbein (15. August 2011)

ich hab noch nie groÃartig unterschiede zwischen billigen schlÃ¤uchen vom kaufland und den 7â¬ schlÃ¤uchen von Conti feststellen kÃ¶nnen.
Von daher kauf ich entweder so gÃ¼nstig wie mÃ¶glich, oder wenn ich eh grade bei rose bestelle, die leichteren Geax ultralight um 3,50â¬!


----------



## MisterLimelight (15. August 2011)

ich wohnte mal in der nähe von rose und musste mit erschrecken feststellen, dass sie in ihrer mehrstöckigen "bikeworld" nichtmal 20" schläuche hatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (15. August 2011)

deutlich haltbarer sind wohl Schwalbe-Schläuche.Mit etwas mehr Luft gehen aber auch Light-Schläuche.


----------



## erwinosius (15. August 2011)

Bin mal ne ganze Zeit den Conti Freeride Schlauch gefahren. Zwar um einiges schwerer aber selbst als Anfänger keine Durchschläge mehr.....


----------



## Eisbein (16. August 2011)

gut, das ein 250g freeride schlauch mehr hält als ein 140g schlauch, sollte wohl klar sein.
Da ich aber eh mit eher mehr luft fahre, ist das für mich eigentlich kein thema!


----------



## JENSeits (16. August 2011)

Ich wollte hier keine Schlauch-Diskussion anzetteln


----------



## hst_trialer (16. August 2011)

@ JENSeits

keine Sorge, das ist doch gut. So tauscht man sich eben über Erfahrungen aus.
Sollte ich nochmal bei Rose bestellen, werde ich auch mal den 140g Schlauch testen.


----------



## JENSeits (16. August 2011)

Ich werde Anfang November mehr sagen können. Ende Oktober fahr ich ne Woche meine Schwester in Finnland besuchen und nehme beide Räder mit.
Meint ihr ich sollte etwas beachten? - Material hält doch auch kaltes Wetter aus, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (16. August 2011)

deine hs33 sollte nicht mit wasser gefüllt sein.


----------



## JENSeits (16. August 2011)

:d


----------



## ecols (16. August 2011)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> deine hs33 sollte nicht mit wasser gefüllt sein.


Das war kein Scherz.


----------



## JENSeits (16. August 2011)

ich weiß. wird sie aber hoffentlich nicht sein!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. August 2011)

Carbon Lenker - ja oder nein?


----------



## Sherco (20. August 2011)

Wenn du das geld hast und es dir die Gewichtsersparnis wert ist,dann spricht nichts dagegen hinsichtlich Haltbarkeit.


----------



## dane08 (24. August 2011)

musste leider gerade feststellen, dass mein 20er ozonys dabei ist zu reißen (kleiner riss an der typischen stelle- Unterbodenschutzaufnahme)
daher muss nun was neues her... hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit dem echo lite 2011 gemacht? gebrochene gesehen oder derartiges?

p.s. hat sich bezüglich hoffmann und disk aufnahme schon was getan?


----------



## Sherco (24. August 2011)

Hoffmann gibt es nach wie vor nur mit HS33.
Die Echos haben ein relativ weiches Material.
Die Rahmen fangen relativ schnell dellen,aber reißen tut es trotzdem nicht.
Für das Geld halten die denke ich auf jedenfall ausreichend Lange.(Länger als Koxx,ozonys,Rockman und co.)


----------



## dane08 (24. August 2011)

Dellen sind ja nicht wirklich schlimm, bin für gewöhnlich auch nicht so am schranzen, aber bedeutet weiches material  auch gleichzeitig weniger Steifigkeit? 
kann noch jemand irgendwas bezahlbares in der art (also mit disk und ähnlicher geo) empfehlen?


----------



## Sherco (24. August 2011)

hatte ich beim fahren zumindest nicht bemerkt.Für die Knete auf jedenfall Top rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (24. August 2011)

Meiner ist Top, aber den TR Lenker hats eben zerrissen  Was willst du für den gerissenen Ozony noch haben?


----------



## dane08 (24. August 2011)

danke für die infos zum echo, hört sich ja schonmal ganz gut an.
mhm, an verkaufen hatte ich eig. nicht gedacht (bin nicht davon ausgegangen, dass jemand nen Rahmen mit Riss kaufen würde), wenn du das meinst.
eigentlich hoffe ich auf kolanz und dann müsste ich den Rahmen warscheinlich abgeben und er würde nichtmehr zum Verkauf bereitstehen.

p.s. was meint ihr eig.  mit " ...für das Geld"  ? gibt es konkret was auszusetzen an dem Rahmen?


----------



## Sherco (24. August 2011)

Der Rahmen ist halt relativ schlicht gebaut.Das ist aber nicht unbedingt ein Nachteil!
Schweißnähte sehen auch gut aus.Konkret was auszusetzen gibts es nicht,ausser das die Rahmen gut Dellen fangen,aber das ist ja bei allen Leichtgewichten der Fall.


----------



## JENSeits (25. August 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Ich habe ein Problem. Ich bin gerade dabei meine Räder zu warten und beim Echo stellt sich ein Problem ein. Da ich keinen passenderen Thread als dieses gefunden habe, hoffe ich das es hier richtig ist  :

Ich fahre ja dieses Radl. Das habe ich gebraucht hier aus dem Forum und stecke noch nicht so im Thema Trial drin. 

Wenn ich das HR einsetze, rutscht es mir nach einiger Zeit und Belastung nach vorne, bis der Reifen den Rahmen berührt. Gibt es da sowas wie eine "Anleitung" für?  Anspielen möchte ich da auf die Befestigung und die Position der, wie sie auch heißen mögen - drehbare "Haken".

Ich bin ohnehin noch auf der Suche nach einer Seite, wo ich die Trialmaterialien erklärt bekomme. Wisst ihr da etwas`? 



Danke schonmal und LG

Jens


----------



## Insomnia- (25. August 2011)

http://www.trialmarkt.de/index.php/....html/XTCsid/duqic5em6do128eqasrrifjsl2g95lp5

Ich vermute die meinst du?
Wenn ja nennt sich das Kettenspanner und die gibt es mit feiner oder auch grober Rastung oder auch komplett ohne.
Je gröber die Rastung ist desto besser hält es wohl, allerdings lässt es sich dann nicht mehr soooo exakt einstellen.
Ich fahre ohne durchrutschen ziemlich gut mit den Echo TR Kettenspannern.
MFG
ELias


----------



## MisterLimelight (25. August 2011)

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/media/guides/maintenance_snail_cam_setup/m5.html

da gibt´s auch viele andere interessante Videos.


----------



## JENSeits (25. August 2011)

Ja genau die meine ich 

Das Video werde ich mir Zuhause mal anschauen. Ein großes DANKE an euch zwei!


----------



## dane08 (30. September 2011)

Welche Speichenlänge brauche ich für ne Echo tr HR Nabe und eine 19er Echo SL Felge (Mit Sapim Alunippel, falls das auch noch was ausmacht) ?

p.s. gibts nen empfehlenswerten Bikeladen in ("West-")Berlin?


----------



## dane08 (30. September 2011)

oh verplant sry, also die nabe ist die Disk Version, die Felge wird die 09er Version werden und das ganze dann 3fach gekreuzt.
Ich bin bei meiner berechnung auf 171,3mm für die disk und 174,2 für die ritzelseite gekommen. Ein anderer Rechner hat mir aber 172,5 und 175,5 ausgespuckt- bin mir also nicht wirklich sicher und möchte ungern die falschen Speichen bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (10. Oktober 2011)

Weiß jemand was es kostet aktuell nen Rahmen bei Marino machen zu lassen. 

Also rel. Standard nen 24" ...


----------



## jan_hl (10. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung, habe aber im englischen Forum letztens das gesehen:

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/168473-marino-24/page__p__2338698#entry2338698



> nice frame,but since marino betrayed one of his customers that i know for 6 frames(about 1k $),...



Keine Ahnung was da passiert ist...


----------



## kamo-i (10. Oktober 2011)

Was fÃ¼r ein Vorbau!  ... nja aber sind dann 160$. Also 117â¬. Keine Ahnung ob mit oder ohne versand. ist mir eig auch egal. Wollt nur wissen ob es ungefÃ¤hr unter 150 bleibt. 

danke. 

Aber andere Sache... 

Was ist ein gÃ¤ngiger Sitzrohrwinkel (seat tube angle)? 45Â° ??? WeiÃ einer, was das Fourplay hat? 

Und wie soll ich Ihm mitteilen, dass ich nicht so ein langes Sitzrohr haben will? Will auf jeden Fall keinen oder gar negativen Winkel im VerhÃ¤ltnis Oberrohr / Sitzrohrstrebe haben. Hoffe die checken das. Naja, mal sehen.
http://www.marinobike.com/content/custom-frame-order


----------



## erwinosius (10. Oktober 2011)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Was ist ein gängiger Sitzrohrwinkel (seat tube angle)? 45° ??? Weiß einer, was das Fourplay hat?
> 
> Und wie soll ich Ihm mitteilen, dass ich nicht so ein langes Sitzrohr haben will? Will auf jeden Fall keinen oder gar negativen Winkel im Verhältnis Oberrohr / Sitzrohrstrebe haben.



check ich net....


----------



## kamo-i (11. Oktober 2011)

erwinosius schrieb:


> check ich net....



Bei Sitzrohrwinkel (seat tube angle) hab ich mich verschrieben. Meinte 75°. 

Und mit "keinen oder negativen Winkel im Verhältnis Oberrohr / Sitzrohrstrebe"  meinte ich Rahmen z.B. wie den älteren 26´er Because Simple Street. 







Also das der Sattel tiefer gestellt werden kann, damit man bei z.B. Tailwhips mehr Beinfreiheit hat. Hab die Anfrage aber bereits abgeschickt. Ich denk ich konnte es ganz gut erklären. Ma schauen was er sacht.


----------



## kamo-i (14. Oktober 2011)

Kennt jemand trialparts.net? Erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (14. Oktober 2011)

sufu wird dir einiges beschehren.

Ich hatte keine probleme mit ihm, musste lediglich 6wochen warten.

Andere berichteten über nicht ausglieferte ware, kein zurücksenden des geldes...


----------



## kamo-i (14. Oktober 2011)

Sufu hatte ich eig versucht. Nicht so viel aussagekräftiges gefunden. Bla. 

Danke. 



Eisbein schrieb:


> sufu wird dir einiges beschehren.
> 
> Ich hatte keine probleme mit ihm, musste lediglich 6wochen warten.
> 
> Andere berichteten über nicht ausglieferte ware, kein zurücksenden des geldes...


----------



## jan_hl (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich wuerde im Moment aufpassen?

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/showthread.php?t=44226



> "i asked the other guys to write their own story, here is mine:
> 
> I ordered a fullbike from trialparts.net. I made the payment in April. I was let known the bike will arrive in 4 weeks. It didn't arrive but i still trusted this company so i waited more. Then out of the blue i was let known it will arrive in mid-August. I said i'm willing to wait until the end of July, and if it has not arrived by that time i would like my money back. For your knowing - according to the law in Estonia and in EU if an order cannot be filled or the contract is breached then the costumer has a right for a refund. I asked for a refund in mid-August again and i said i would contact authorities if he would make further delays. To this email i got an answer: "What authorities?!" and my claim for a refund was ignored. Now i am also seeking for compensation, because the money for the fullbike is a big amount and money not used is money wasted. It's not like i'm giving free loans here. By now i have contacted EU consumer protection and they are dealing with the issue. But this will take a lot of time - damn bureaucracy.
> 
> ...


----------



## kamo-i (14. Oktober 2011)

whow... danke man. tja...


----------



## ingoingo (16. Oktober 2011)

Kann mir jemand nen Hinterreifen empfehlen der dem Maxxis Minion nahe kommt jedoch leichter ist ?


----------



## Eisbein (19. Oktober 2011)

rubberqueen in der Tubeless Version?

Oder, was mir noch sehr atraktiv scheint: Mudy Mary 2.35 Freeride VERTSTAR. Hab den am enduro. Grip ist sensationell, bei weitem besser als die Queen. Einzig die nicht so starke seitenwand ist ein manko und warscheinlich eher was für natur und nicht unbeding kantenprügeln.
Leider hab ich grade kein trialrad zur hand um das zu testen. Aber beim langsamen rumdanteln auf nassen Felsen, konnte ich da im vergleich zum kolegen (rubberqueen) schon viel eher auf den reifen bauen.
wiegt, knapp unter 900g.

achja und mit 30-35 im netz auch nicht zu teuer! 
vll. kann ich im winter mal berichten wenn das rad steht...


----------



## Eisbein (25. Oktober 2011)

wo wir grade bei reifen sind,

was hat sich als vorderreifen bei euch durch gesetzt? (abseits von Tryall)

conti?
schwalbe?
maxxis?


----------



## kamo-i (25. Oktober 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wo wir grade bei reifen sind,
> 
> was hat sich als vorderreifen bei euch durch gesetzt? (abseits von Tryall)
> 
> ...



Da ich reiner Streetfahrer bin: Conti Race King 2.2 in der normalen Version.


----------



## ecols (25. Oktober 2011)

Maxxis Minion DH F in 2,35. Gibts leider nur in 60a. Den Larsen TT gibts aber in 42a, und der ist auch leicht..


----------



## Eisbein (25. Oktober 2011)

die minion kenn ich schon. aber den gibt's doch mit 42a?! jedenfalls hatte ich den in 42a.
Wobei ich mich erinnere das der minion recht schwer war?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (25. Oktober 2011)

ich werde demnächst mal den ardent in 2,6 testen weil ich den dann rum liegen habe bevor er aufs allmountain geht.


----------



## Eisbein (25. Oktober 2011)

ich glaub, ich benutz auch erstmal was im schuppen liegt. 
muss mich eh erstmal wieder umgewöhnen. auf dem HR hüpfen mit 160mm federweg ist schon was anderes 

Ich werde dann mal berichten von dem was ich hier hab. 

Würde mich dennoch über weitere erfahrungsberichte freuen!


----------



## kamo-i (27. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand zufällig ne Hope Pro 2 mit ner 24" Echo TR Felge im Einsatz und kann mir die Speichenlängen für 3x gekreuzt nennen? Kein Bock den Spoke-Calculator-Kram da auszufüllen. ^^ 

Gleiches fürs VR mit der Hope-Nabe. 

Oder wenn nicht gleich die Speichenlänge: wo bekomm ich die Daten her? Auf der Page nicht so gefunden. Mööp.


----------



## jan_hl (27. Oktober 2011)

Die Daten stehen eigentlich alle auf der Seite von Tarty?


----------



## Eisbein (27. Oktober 2011)

wenn zu faul zum eintippen: Jan anrufen oder tarty ne mail schreiben?!
aber da musst du ja auch tippen...


----------



## kamo-i (27. Oktober 2011)

Eisbein schrieb:


> wenn zu faul zum eintippen: Jan anrufen oder tarty ne mail schreiben?!
> aber da musst du ja auch tippen...



 ... nja es gibt ja noch gewisse variablen. Ich hau mal Jan an.


----------



## erwinosius (28. Oktober 2011)

es gibt eigentliche keine Variablen? Sind doch alles feste Maße, oder hast du ne Nabe mit verstellbaren Flansch??????
Es sind ja nur wenige Daten die man braucht. (Felgen ERD, Flanschabstand l/r Flanschdurchmesser l/r, Lochdurchmesser)
wüsste nicht wo da irdengeine Variable drin wär???


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Oktober 2011)

Die Variablen sind weniger die Maße der Einzelteile...


----------



## kamo-i (28. Oktober 2011)

Oah, ja... Ignoriert bitte meine Frage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (23. November 2011)

würd gern demnächst mal mein radl unter 8 kg bringen , hab auch schon teile in sicht.
größte frage aber nun meinerseits , 
wie ist der tryall carbon lenker?
flext der viel beim fahren ? , reales gewicht ? , haltbarkeit? angenehme geometrie?

weil eigentlich würde nur dieser für mich in frage kommen was leichte lenker angeht , zumal der ja von wahnsinnig vielen gefahren wird.

wäre über viele antworten erfreut.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (23. November 2011)

Zum Syntace kann ich wohl was erzählen. 
Neugierig wäre ich wohl auch, was Tryall angeht. 

Kurz, was ist aktuell das leichteste 26"?


----------



## kamo-i (1. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand schonma die gelben Wellgo MG-1 gesehen? Ist das neon, oder normales Gelb?


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Dezember 2011)

du freak!!! 
habe sie bisher nicht gesehen, aber sind bestimmt nicht neon-zeugs.

http://www.orcamart.com/products/wellgo/mg1/yellow/11.jpg


----------



## kamo-i (1. Dezember 2011)

Du hast mir sehr geholfen, FREUND! ^^


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Dezember 2011)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Du hast mir sehr geholfen, FREUND! ^^



Klingt so ironisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (6. Dezember 2011)

kamo-i schrieb:


> Zur Zeit zwar noch im Aufbau, aber:
> http://www.aliexpress.com/fm-store/807490
> 
> Hab mir da einen Because Simple Street 24" auf "Gut Glück" bestellt. 260$/190 inkl. Versand. Für den Preis riskiere ich es. Kann ja dann Erfahrungen posten.



Zu den Erfahrungen... ^^ 
- Also Rahmen bestellt --> 14.10. 
- Lieferung nach D --> ca. 2 Wochen. 
- Bekam Brief von "GDSK" (kurz nach Google´n, dann wisst ihr was das für ein Laden ist.) 
- boten mir an, die Verzollung für mich zu übernehmen. Zu der Mwst und Zollgebühren währen dann noch ne Pauschale über ca. 27 drauf gekommen + ggfs. Sonderzuschläge, etc. 
- Da nichts Gutes im Inet gelesen, habe ich angegeben dass ich die Verzollung selbst vornehmen will. 
- Gesagt, SCHWER getan. ^^ -->  Man muss ein Hardcore-Online-Formular bei zoll.de ausfüllen, ausdrucken und mit etlichen anderen Forumularen per Papier zu GDSK schicken. Die leiten es dann weiter. Wieso und warum das so "MUSS" habe ich zu verstehen aufgegeben. 
- Da dann lang nix passierte fragte ich per Tel. nach. --> Der Rahmen wurde wieder zurück nach CN geschickt!  
- Ieiner der 1000 Werte auf dem Formular sei wohl nicht korrekt gewesen. Ich soll darüber angeblich per Mail informiert worden sein (bin ich nicht / Spam auch nicht) - da ich 3 Tage nicht reagiert habe wurde er zurückgeschickt. 
- Dem Typen von Aliexpress geschrieben das der Rahmen zurückkommt. 2 Wochen später hat er mir tatsächlich das GANZE Geld per Paypal zurückgezahlt!!! Einfach Top von Ihm!!!
- Jetzt müsste ich noch bald ne Rechnung von GDSK bekommen über min. 5 wg. Einleitung der Selbstverzollung. Wg. Kosten für den Rückversand bin ich mir nicht sicher. Mal sehen. 

Wollte es mal loswerden. 

greez, 
Massa


----------



## NOS-Trial (6. Dezember 2011)

GDSK-Probleme kann ich bestätigen 

echt etwas schwierig.

-> unbedingt IMMER! die Sendungsverfolgungsnummer schon DIREKT! nach abschicken der Sendung im 6h-Takt verfolgen...

es geht sonst schief! 
(und die Lagerkosten steigen sowieso recht schnell an bei der GDSK, sofern man zulangsam reagiert, wenn eine relevante Information fehlt)
(auf die Email bzw. eine Info, habe ich auch schon desöfteren vergeblich gewartet. Ohne intensive "Mitarbeit" dürfte ich wohl noch keins der Pakete bekommen haben


----------



## kamo-i (6. Dezember 2011)

NOS-Trial schrieb:


> GDSK-Probleme kann ich bestätigen
> 
> echt etwas schwierig.
> 
> ...



Sehr komisch diese ganze Sache. Frag mich sowieso, wie die zu sowas kommen. Also ich meine, is ja keine Staatliche Einrichtung oder so. Naja.


----------



## Eisbein (7. Dezember 2011)

und wenn man den GDSK verzollen lÃ¤sst?
ich mein die 27â¬ gebÃ¼hr sind ja jetzt nicht weltbewegend wenn man eine grÃ¶Ãere order macht.

Habt ihr dem verkÃ¤ufer mal UPS vorgeschlagen? Die verzollen zum teil auch direkt, soweit ich weis.


----------



## kamo-i (7. Dezember 2011)

Im Nachhinein, klar. Hätte ich machen sollen. Ich wusste (da Erstbestellung dieser Art) nicht, dass sowas auf mich zukommt. Und so wie im Netz beschrieben hätte das mit der Selbstverzollung nicht so der Akt werden sollen. Naja. 

Das mit UPS ist ein guter Vorschlag. Wusste ich so nicht. Wenn es nochmal so kommt würde ich drauf achten. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Eisbein (7. Dezember 2011)

das mit ups nicht ernst nehmen, ist gefährliches halbwissen. aber ich meine da mal was gehört zu haben! 

Und das beim zoll etwas einfach, schnell und problemlos gehen soll, ist eine sehr fragwürdige aussage!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Dezember 2011)

Mit Freunden beim Zoll läuft alles schnell.


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. Dezember 2011)

Kann einer was zur Haltbarkeit von Trialtech ISIS Kurbeln sagen?
Gibt es etwas das gegen die Kurbeln spricht (außer das Gewicht)?


----------



## duro e (18. Dezember 2011)

unzerstörbar , fahre sie selber grade . die halten echt super , hab sie damals schon gehabt , da sogar nur als 4kant , selbst da haben sie gehalten. 
also mit den trialtech isis machst du nichts falsch , günstig , robust


----------



## MisterLimelight (18. Dezember 2011)

... und wenn Du dann noch 20â¬ mehr Ã¼ber hast bekommst Du sie auch mit ansprechenden Gewicht: http://shop.strato.de/epages/618772.../61877220/Products/"Ku Trialtech Gefräßt 160"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (18. Dezember 2011)

Bevor ich das Gewicht meiner Kurbeln tune, müsste ich erstmal an meinem eigenen Gewicht arbeiten


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Dezember 2011)

Wer kann was zu Alu schrauben in den Magura Halteschellen schreiben?
Geht mir explizit um Hinten.


----------



## To-bi-bo (20. Dezember 2011)

Aus Sicht der Vernunft würde ich sagen: Titan oder Stahl!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Dezember 2011)

Vernunft?...Leicht..? 
Fahre an der Disc Bremse komplette Alu Ausstattung. Klemme auch das Vorderrad mit Alu.


----------



## ingoingo (20. Dezember 2011)

Fahre ich hinten ! , läuft


----------



## ingoingo (20. Dezember 2011)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Fahre ich hinten ! , läuft



edit: Nur die "hinteren" 2 weil ich noch keine langen gefunden habe


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. Dezember 2011)

Dann werd ich das mal mit einbeziehen, danke.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Dezember 2011)

Wer hat schon Mal einen Rahmen aus der Schweiz bestellt?
Zoll?
Zollumsatzsteuer?
DPD Gebühren?

Würd gerne in Deutschland bestellen, wenn jemand eine Bezugsquelle für einen 26" Echo Mark2 Ti Rahmen hat, bitte mal schreiben !


----------



## dane08 (7. Februar 2012)

hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit dem rockman manus 2 gemacht? insbesondere bezüglich der haltbarkeit? die disk aufnahme sieht irgendwie ziehmlich filigran aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (7. Februar 2012)

'n kollege aus dem Nachbardorf fährt den aus sponsoring gründen. Sein rahmen ist jetzt entlang der gesamten schweissnaht unter der Discaufnahme gerissen. 
Gut, er fährt im World Cup trainiert 2 mal täglich und es war sein trainingsrad...


----------



## dane08 (7. Februar 2012)

danke für die antwort,
wie lang war der denn damit so ca. unterwegs? 
hat jemand ne ahung wie sich rockman so bei kolanz/garantie sachen verhällt?
und bei tartybikes bin ich gerade noch auf folgendes gestoßen:
"Disc Only (international standard spacing, use #3 Hope caliper for 160mm rotor, Try-All brake will not fit)."
 was heisst das nun konkret für mich? habe ne normale hope trial.


----------



## Eisbein (7. Februar 2012)

frag ich bei der nächsten session mal nach!


----------



## duro e (7. Februar 2012)

der manus hat ja die selbe aufnahme wie mein aurem 4 , kann mir eig nich vorstellen das der komplett an der naht reißt , dafür ist die konstruktion eigentlich zu gut gemacht , meiner jedenfalls hält und hält und hält ., war am anfang erst skeptisch wegen den ausfräsungen an der bremsaufnahme , aber das hält.
hab meinen rahmen auch schon paar monate , bin auch nicht der leichteste und sauberste fahrer .


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Februar 2012)

Selbst Dob hält. Schlag zu !

@duro: kommst du zur jam? Können ja zusammen im Zug fahren. Alleine unter yaken ist ********.


----------



## Eisbein (8. Februar 2012)

ich mach mal ein bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (26. Februar 2012)

Ich wollte mal bezüglich Krafttraining fragen:
Bisher verwende ich einen normalen 0-8-15 Trainingsplan.
Gibt es bestimmte sachen, auf die ich speziell für den Trialnutzen achten muss?
Wieviel bringt Krafttraining wirklich?


----------



## Hoffes (26. Februar 2012)

Sorry aber was soll dir mehr Kraft Bringen ?


----------



## Sherco (27. Februar 2012)

ich denke schon,dass sich ein gewisses maß an schnellkraft in Höhe umsetzen lässt.


----------



## Hoffes (27. Februar 2012)

ja das stimmt schon
nur ich bin der meinung das erst die Technik stimmen muss bevor sich Kraftraining sich wirklich Lohnt

und da du in Köln wars wenn ich dich nicht verwechsle dann weiß ich das Technik mäßig noch recht viel luft bei dir ist (ist nicht Böse gemeind) und du da noch viel mehr Rausholen kannst auf kürzerer Zeit wie durch Krafttraining.

Gruß Hoffes


----------



## Sherco (28. Februar 2012)

das ist wohl richtig. Aber mal eben ins Studio nach der Arbeit,speziell in der kälteren Jahreszeit ist doch etwas angenehmer.


----------



## Eisbein (29. Februar 2012)

Sherco schrieb:


> ich denke schon,dass sich ein gewisses maß an schnellkraft in Höhe umsetzen lässt.



Du sagst es *Schnell*kraft!

Die bekommst du aber nicht in dem du im Fitnessstudio ein paar hanteln bewegst. Das kann durchaus kontraproduktiv sein!

Da machst du mal lieber daheim schnellkraftübungen!


----------



## Sherco (29. Februar 2012)

Die da wären?


----------



## Eisbein (29. Februar 2012)

such mal im forum es gab mal ein thread dazu, ansonsten liefert google sicher einige ergebnisse!


----------



## Robin_Meier (6. März 2012)

Moin, 
ich wollt mal ganz blöd fragen ob jemand Erfahrungen mit Monty Kurbeln (4Kant) und Rockringen hat ?
Passt das zusammen oder muss man was abfräsen oder gehts garnicht ? 
Wie lang sind denn die Gewinde von den Kurbeln die für Rockringe gemacht sind ? (also quasi alle anderen  )
Vielen Dank schonmal !

Der Robin


----------



## Sherco (13. März 2012)

Ich möchte mich mal eben bei allen entschuldigten,die mich in Köln auf der Jam auf meine Echo TR scheibenbremse ansprachen. Ich berichtete von unfahbarer Performance. Inzwischen hab ich die Beläge getauscht, da ich davon ausging das sie verglast waren. Ich habe sie nun gegen Originale Hope Beläge getauscht. Die Bremse ist  nun mehr als fahrbar und ich würde sie uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (13. März 2012)

Was ist mit deinem "knartschigen" Druckpunkt/Hebel geworden? Fühlte sich ja an wie ne schlecht gepflegte V-Brake...


----------



## Sherco (13. März 2012)

Das war meine HR Bremse. Lag übrigens daran, dass die Bremsbeläge so nah gestellt waren, dass der TPA ganz rausgedreht war.


----------



## JanStahl (23. März 2012)

Ich habe gerade meine Hope-Scheibenbremse runderneuert (Kolben, Beläge, Dichtungen, Belüften). Es ist - egal wie gut man sichert - ein gutes Risiko dabei, Bremsflüssigkeit auf den Bremssattel oder die Scheibe und damit auf die Beläge zu bekommen.

Mein Rat speziell zum Entlüften:
- Lappen unter Entlüftungsschraube (Schläuche zum Aufstecken sind immer mal gerne ein bisschen undicht zur Schraube hin, und beim Abziehen des Schlauchs nach Entlüften wird immer etwas Flüssigkeit austreten)
- Bremsbeläge rausnehmen, sonst ziehen sie Bremsflüssigkeit
- Ersatzschrauben und ggf. Ersatzdeckel für den Ausgleichsbehälter bereithalten. Meine waren ab Werk so fest, dass ich eine gleich mal rundgedreht habe (trotz exakt passendem Schrauber-Bit) und zur Zeitersparnis im Vgl. zum Aufbohren kann man dann einfach den alten Deckel wegbrechen und die Schraube mit der Zange oder vielleicht sogar per Hand aufdrehen.
- nach Entlüften alles großzügig putzen oder eigentlich am besten komplett unter Wasser setzen (ich habe Seife und Wasser genommen, Ihr Dichtungsexperten dürft gerne etwas besseres vorschlagen)


----------



## Eisbein (29. März 2012)

Hat jemand von euch schon mal versucht ein Helicoil einsatz in einem Echo Rahmen in die Bremsaufnahme zu verbauen?

Mir hat man jetzt gesagt (2 Metallbauer) das Material sei zu weich, lala lulu wir können es nicht machen weil sonst der rahmen kaputt geht.
Nun war die empfehlung einfach längere schrauben einzukleben.
In einem Gewinde sind die oberen 3 Gänge ausgerissen.

Da ich mit dem problem schon erfahrung hab, Vbrake , und mir in meinen Beiden BT 6.0 Rahmen jeweils 2 mal ein M6 Helicoil machen lassen hab und das auch ohne probleme einige zeit fahren konnte, weis ich nun nicht auf was ich bauen soll.

Vll. ist das Material an den Echorahmen (bei mir ein echo pure von 2009) tatsächlich weicher, aber warum sollte es dann nicht gehen?

Was meint ihr? Auf die Metallbauer hören oder auf die Erfahrung setzen und mir in Berlin in der gleichen werkstatt wie damals, Helicoils reinhauen lassen?


----------



## Eisbein (29. März 2012)

Marko schrieb:


> geht es um die 4 gewinde/Magura oder 2 gewinde/v-brake? Bei 4-schrauben-befestigung für magura/ M5 habe ich es schon gemacht, geht problemlos. Das Argument mit dem weichen Alu verstehe ich nicht.



Ich fahre mit adaptern auf einer 4 punkt aufnahme eine Vbrake. 

Es geht also um die beiden unteren 4punkt aufnahmen.


----------



## coaster (29. März 2012)

Geht einwandfrei. Hab es an meinem alten Echo auch gemacht.  Ist danach haltbarer als vorher.


----------



## Eisbein (29. März 2012)

dann werde ich mit denen noch mal reden und sonst lass ichs mir wo anders machen.

danke!


----------



## erwinosius (29. März 2012)

Hmmm, da muss ich wohl mal meinen Berufsstand in Verruf bringen.
Also es ist ja wohl ein Schmarrn zu sagen dass geht nicht da ja Helicoil Einsätze genau für diesen Belastungsfall gemacht sind. Im Grunde ist es deutlich schlechter die Schrauben direkt im "weichen" Alu zu befestigen als darin einen "festen" Stahleinsatz zu haben.

Desweiteren frage ich mich ob deine Metallbauer überhaupt wissen um was für ein Material es sich genau handelt als um ALU. Gibt ja da dann doch viele verschiedene Legierungen mit unterschiedlichen Festigkeiten. Und das sieht man von außen natürlich nicht und kann durch einen mehr oder weniger aufwendigen Test grob rausgefunden werden, was ich aber kaum glaube dass es gemacht wird......

Und im Grunde wird das Material ähnlich sein als in deinem BT Rahmen. 



> Nun war die empfehlung einfach längere schrauben einzukleben.


das versteh ich eh nicht. Was ist denn der Unterschied wenn ich längere Schrauben einkleb bzw ob ich nen Helicoil einkleben außer dass der Coil bisschen dicker aufgebohrt wird und dafür ordentlich eingeklebt wird und drinnen bleibt....

Meine Empfehlung: Helicoils reinmachen lassen und wenn du schon mal drüber bist gleich alle 4 machen lassen. Das ist dann nur bisschen mehr Aufwand und bringt in allen Gewinden ordentliche Haltbarkeit.
Ob du es von einem der zwei Metallbauern machen lässt, die dir davon abraten, oder von dem der es schon mal ordentlich gemacht hat liegt bei dir.....ich allerdings wüsste wo ich hingehen würde 

Soweit von mir.
gruß
erwin


----------



## Eisbein (30. März 2012)

Danke Erwin! 
Ich hab gestern noch mal mit denen gesprochen, anscheind haben wir von 2 verschiedenen Dingen geredet. Die wollten für M5 ein 7,5mm starkes Loch bohren.

Aber mich wundert hier nichts mehr, die leute in Tirol leben nicht nur hinter den Bergen sondern weit weit hinterm Mond.

Ich werde die eine Woche jetzt mit einer passend langen schraube fahren und zu ostern dann in Berlin die einsätze machen lassen.

Alle 4 ist im übrigen gar nicht nötig, da auf den beiden oberen schrauben nicht so viel belastung ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (18. April 2012)

Hat schon jemand erfahrungen mit den moty pedalen gemacht? (http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/274)

Hatte zuerst die rockman simple cage, die aber sehr schnell an den Stegen gebrochen sind und anschließend die Echo tr.
Die rockman fand ich eigentlich echt gut, allerdings will ich mir die, aufgrund der geringen lebensdauer, nicht wieder holen. Die echo halten zwar besser aber ich finde der Käfig ist nicht hoch genug und man rutscht ab und an mal auf den pedalen.


----------



## To-bi-bo (26. April 2012)

Habe zwei Fragen, wo ich mal die Meinung der Community hören wollte:
Zuerst mal zum Flexen: Habe mein Hinterrad angeflext und es bremst auch schon wieder deutlich besser, allerdings immernoch nicht super zufriedenstellend (mit 95kg ist die Bremse 2-3mal an einer Kante durchgerutscht).. In welchem Winkel flexe ich die Felge denn am besten? Ich befürchte ich hatte einen zu flachen Winkel..

Und außerdem habe ich heute festgestellt, dass mein Kurbelarm auf der Antriebsseite zuweit auf die ISIS Achse gerutscht ist. Es ist ein ca. 2mm dicker Spacer verbaut gewesen, der hat sich allerdings aufgebogen und weiter rein bewegt, sodass das Freilaufritzel Kontakt mit dem Innenlager bekommen konnte. Gehören auf ein ISIS Innenlager immer solche Spacer (zu sehen auf diesem Bild: http://www.trialmarkt.de/product_info.php/info/p1177_Tretlager-Trialtech-Lite-ISIS-128mm.html ) oder ist das von der Kurbel abhängig?

gruß Tobias


----------



## Sherco (27. April 2012)

Die Spacer sind in Erster linie Für ausgelutschte Isis-Verzahnungen gedacht. Die kannst du einfach nachordern. Frag mal beim Trialmarkt nach.
Zur Bremse: Ich Flexe mit dünner Stahltrennscheibe relativ steil. Geht natürlich mehr aufs Material.Wichtig ist auch, dass du keine zu weichen Beläge fährst.


----------



## erwinosius (27. April 2012)

Gitb doch für jeden Scheiß heutzutage ein Video. Warum nicht auch für was sinnvolles:
http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/media/guides/maintenance_rim_grinding/m2.html

Wobei ich persönlich ne 1mm Trennscheibe nehm und die Flex noch deutlich steiler auf die Flanke halt (annähernd 90°) Gibt ne schöne grobe Flexung die auch lange hält. Und wichtig. Die Flex immer radial auf die Felgenflanke halten.

gruß
erwin


----------



## To-bi-bo (27. April 2012)

Dann sage ich es mal so: Ich kenne das Video, war auch mehr oder weniger erfolgreich, aber die Bremsleistung reicht mir noch nicht. Daher die Frage nach eurer Erfahrung.. scheinen ja doch einige anders zu machen!


----------



## echo trailer (28. April 2012)

Hi Jungs.
Meine HS 33 coust pads gehen zunehmend öfter kaputt. Das gummi löst sich vom plastikschuh. Deshalb sollen nun welche mit aluschuh her.

Hatte an TNN -> BeGreen oder Belay pads gedacht
oder eben die (beim Trialmarkt erhältlichen) heatsink coust pads im alu halter

bitte um erfahrungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (28. April 2012)

heatsink cousts 

seit eh und je.


----------



## Sherco (28. April 2012)

die heatsink Cousts an der HS33 waren *******.Die Gelben Heatsinks sind bei den Engländern und auch bei mir sehr beliebt. Gibts auch als Refill Belag


----------



## duro e (28. April 2012)

tnn lgm , phatpads oder die gelben heatsink in alu haltern ,
alles andere würd ich nich fahren. grad was cousts angeht war ich gar nicht zufrieden 
die werden viel zu viel hochgelobt . die phadpats beissen wie sau und halten auch relativ gut , damals am koxx und am justice in der vbrake waren sie super.
die gelben heatsink fuhr ich auch lange , biss ist noch brutaler , halten auch super auf der kannte , aber verschleißen doch schneller als phad und co .


----------



## Sherco (28. April 2012)

Cousts sind Klasse,solang es die originalen sind! die haben ja nichts mit Heatsink zu tun.


----------



## hst_trialer (28. April 2012)

Und wie sind die gelben Tryall???


----------



## Sherco (28. April 2012)

Sind gut fahrbar, fand aber die gelben heatsink doch besser.


----------



## hst_trialer (28. April 2012)

@ sherco

Und im vergleich zu den phats?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (28. April 2012)

Die "Coust" vom Jan sind nicht gut. Ordentlich geflext und rutschen immer noch. 
Wo bekommt man die original Coust her ?


----------



## Sherco (28. April 2012)

Die originalen gibts bei Bikes in motion.(http://www.bikes-in-motion.de/onlin...p204_Coustellier-Bremsbelaege-fuer-HS-33.html)
Und die Phats bin ich bisher noch nicht gefahren, sind aber neben den Cousts meine lieblingsbeläge.


----------



## MisterLimelight (28. April 2012)

alle jahre wieder ... wird der faktor felge vergessen.
Weitere Faktoren (Wetter, Bremseinstellung, Flexung) müssten natürlich auch berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (28. April 2012)

Flexung wird natürlich vorausgesetzt bei solch harten Pads. Bin die Beläge beide auf Trialtech, Try-All und Echo TR Felgen gefahren. Immer gutes Ergebnis.


----------



## Hoffes (29. April 2012)

Mal ne kleine frage am Rande sind die Beläge und die Alu Halter untereinander kompatibel.


----------



## hst_trialer (30. April 2012)

Hat schon jemand (negative) Erfahrungen mit dem VIZ Stahlritzeln?
Insbesondere 18t geschraubt.


----------



## To-bi-bo (30. April 2012)

Kann jemand etwas ausführlicher über die Echo TR Scheibenbremse berichten? Ist die Bremse sauber verarbeitet, ist sie dicht? Wie sieht es mit den Felgenbremsen aus?
Ist ja an allen Echo-Kompletträdern dran, daher das Interesse.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (30. April 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas ausführlicher über die Echo TR Scheibenbremse berichten? Ist die Bremse sauber verarbeitet, ist sie dicht? Wie sieht es mit den Felgenbremsen aus?
> Ist ja an allen Echo-Kompletträdern dran, daher das Interesse.



die Echo-Hebel werden sehr schnell am Griff undicht,hab bis jetzt über die neuen HS33 geschimpft,weil sie so schnell undicht wurden,aber die Echo sind auch nicht besser.

Gruss


----------



## To-bi-bo (30. April 2012)

Liegt das daran, dass die System keinen Ausgleichsbehälter haben oder sind die einfach nicht so gut verarbeitet? Ist die Optimumslösung also eine Hope Monotrial?!


----------



## Heizerer2000 (30. April 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Liegt das daran, dass die System keinen Ausgleichsbehälter haben oder sind die einfach nicht so gut verarbeitet? Ist die Optimumslösung also eine Hope Monotrial?!



Meiner Meinung nach liegts an der Verarbeitung,Dichtungen,Maßtoleranzen usw.wenn du Disk fahren willst,geht meiner Meinung nach nichts über eine Hope,zumindest am Hinterrad.


----------



## To-bi-bo (30. April 2012)

Mir gehts eher ums Vorderrad.. Hinten bleibt die HS33.. Vorne fahre ich aktuell eine Louise, ist mir aber zu schwer und zu klobig vom Aussehen.


----------



## Heizerer2000 (30. April 2012)

Hallo nochmal,

eine Hope kannst du natürlich vorne auch fahren,aber den meisten ist sie für vorne zu giftig,ich weiss nicht wie die neuen Maguras so sind,die hatten wir selbst noch nicht.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (30. April 2012)

Mit der Louise hast du aber grundsätzlich eine Bremse die von der Kinematik und Gesamtübersetzung auf einem sehr guten Level ist. Wenn die Beläge vernünftig eingefahren sind, sollte sie echt gut arbeiten. Nur wegen der Optik zu wechseln ist nicht die beste Entscheidung. Was du machen könntest wäre ein Wechsel des Bremssattels auf eine leichte Version. Deine Louise ist 2teilig und damit deutlich schwerer als beispielsweise die Marta 09. Zwischen MT8 und Marta 09 (blanker Bremssattelkorpus ohne Innereien) liegen aber nochmal gut 10-12g. Den Marta Sattel kann ich aber empfehlen. Als Komplettbremse ist die Marta 09 eigentlich unschlagbar, weil man sie aktuell zu moderaten Preisen bekommen müsste. Die MTs gibt es fast nur neu und damit natürlich etwas teurer. 

Prinzipiell machst du aber auch mit der Hope nix verkehrt.


----------



## To-bi-bo (30. April 2012)

@hst: Danke fÃ¼r deine Meinung.

Von der Performance und der Wartung bin ich super zufrieden mit meiner Louise, fahre sie mit einer Hope Bremsscheibe und kann mich nicht Ã¼ber fehlende Power oder Dosierbarkeit beschweren.. Sie ist halt nur vom Griff her sehr klobig und nicht wirklich nach meinem Geschmack..
Und da ich mir vielleicht bald ein Echo Komplettrad holen wollte, wollte ich schonmal checken, ob da ein Wechsel schnell ansteht..

@ Lateiner: Mein Gott, dass sind 15â¬ + 2,50â¬ fÃ¼r Versand. Bestell den einfach, bau ihn ein und teste ihn..


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Mai 2012)

also was ich so mitbekommen habe zur echo ist eben schon genannt worden... ist eher schnell undicht. Habe bei sherco in kÃ¶ln auch mal dran gelangt und ein guter druckpunkt war was anderes

Also ich empfehle dir weiterhin die marta 09, bei ebay teilweise fÃ¼r 50â¬ gehandelt sollte es auch preislich eine alternative zur hope darstellen.


----------



## cookiedealer (1. Mai 2012)

So,
ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, hab auch nix wirklich mit sufu gefunden und wollte kein neuen Thread aufmachen....
Also denkt ihr, man kann den Nobby Nic 26x2.1 fahren??
Und generell mit welchem Druck??


----------



## LucasL (1. Mai 2012)

cookiedealer schrieb:


> So,
> ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, hab auch nix wirklich mit sufu gefunden und wollte kein neuen Thread aufmachen....
> Also denkt ihr, man kann den Nobby Nic 26x2.1 fahren??
> Und generell mit welchem Druck??



Fahr ihn auch am VR und ist absolut kein Problem. Ich fahr ihn etwa mit 2bar, geht vielleicht auch weniger, aber ich kann es generell nicht leiden, wenn sich mein VR schwammig anfühlt.


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Mai 2012)

Also ich hatte mal den nobby nic am hr in 2.4 glaub ich. Absoluter mist! Mein schlauch hatte irgendwann eine zweite haut aus flicken... am vr kann es gehen, aber eben nur mit ordentlich druck. Sowas muss man wollen, ich finde es nicht gut.

Kann grade den maxxis larsen tt in der supertacky mischung empfehlen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cookiedealer (1. Mai 2012)

Danke schonmal, ich hätte halt 2 für umme bekommen, vllt. werd ich se auch einfach mal testen^^


----------



## hst_trialer (1. Mai 2012)

Für umme würde ich sie auch einfach nehmen und testen, da kannst du nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## cookiedealer (1. Mai 2012)

Hat vorteile wenn man in einer Fahrradwerkstatt aushilft


----------



## Eisbein (1. Mai 2012)

die frage ist in welcher mischung?

Ich fahr zur zeit ein Fat Albert vorn in 2.25 evo snake skin Triple Nano. Der geht echt gut muss ich sagen.
Hatte am Wochenende zu testzwecken mal die Mudy Mary vom Enduro geklaut. 

Hinten in der natur ist das ziemlich geil. Grip, leicht und keine papier seitenwand.

war die 2,35er Freeride Version mit der Vertstar mischung <- 
wiegt i.was um die 870g.


----------



## Hoffes (6. Mai 2012)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine frage am Rande sind die Beläge und die Alu Halter untereinander kompatibel.



Also ich meine die TNN Beläge auf Phatworks alu halten zb.

oder haben die alle andere maße


----------



## ParkwayDrive (6. Mai 2012)

Die Beläge von Tnn haben diese Maße: 18mm x 8mm x 4mm, deren Aluhalter dann natürlich auch.
Die Aluhalter von Heatsink, Phatworks und Rockman haben die Standardmaße der Magura-Halter, also 17mm x 8mm x 4mm.
Mit ein bisschen Rumgeschnippel passen die TNN Beläge aber bestimmt auch in die Phatworks Halter.


----------



## Hoffes (6. Mai 2012)

ok

aber Probiert hat noch keiner von euch?


----------



## Stonsen (6. Mai 2012)

Ich hab zum Beispiel jetz die Phatworks in Aluhaltern, in denen vorher die Gelben Heatsink waren.
Von welchem Hersteller jetzt die Halter sind weiß ich garnich.
Hat auf jeden Fall top gepasst.


----------



## ParkwayDrive (8. Mai 2012)

> ok
> 
> aber Probiert hat noch keiner von euch?



Ich werde morgen oder am Donnerstag mal probieren die LGMs in Phatworkshalter zu frimeln.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Mai 2012)

Machen wohl doch einige. Cutter-Messer soll der Trick sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (9. Mai 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> [...]
> Zuerst mal zum Flexen: Habe mein Hinterrad angeflext und es bremst auch schon wieder deutlich besser, allerdings immernoch nicht super zufriedenstellend (mit 95kg ist die Bremse 2-3mal an einer Kante durchgerutscht).. In welchem Winkel flexe ich die Felge denn am besten? Ich befürchte ich hatte einen zu flachen Winkel.. [...]



Ich muss mich selbst nochmal zitieren, da ich immernoch nicht schlauer geworden bin. Videos hab ich mir jetzt einige angeschaut, nur unterscheiden sich die Flexwinkel immer sehr stark.
Außerdem würde mich interessieren, wie lange ihr mit der Flexung fahrt. Ich bin jetzt ca. 15-18 Stunden gefahren und schon wieder sehr unzufrieden mit der Bremsleistung.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (9. Mai 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Ich muss mich selbst nochmal zitieren, da ich immernoch nicht schlauer geworden bin. Videos hab ich mir jetzt einige angeschaut, nur unterscheiden sich die Flexwinkel immer sehr stark.
> Außerdem würde mich interessieren, wie lange ihr mit der Flexung fahrt. Ich bin jetzt ca. 15-18 Stunden gefahren und schon wieder sehr unzufrieden mit der Bremsleistung.



Also ich flexe nur alle paar Jahre mal. Wenn du solche Probleme hast, dann stimmt entweder etwas mit deiner Bremse oder deinem Fahrstil nicht. Der Flexwinkel betrug bei mir so 45Grad. Allerdings fahre ich nur im Trockenen.


----------



## Sherco (9. Mai 2012)

Ich Flexe deutlich steiler. Die Flexung hält über 1-2 monate. Versuch mal evtl häufiger deine Felge zu waschen. Setzt sich dort staub etc. in den Rillen ab, kann die Bremsleistung stark beeinträchtigt werden.


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. Mai 2012)

Also ich hatte ja von Vornherein nicht die beste Bremsleistung. Auf dem Hinterrad etc. ist alles okay, aber wenn ich auf einer Kante stehe, dann rutscht die Bremse bei 95kg Fahrfertig gerne mal durch..
Geflext habe ich nur in einem 15-20° Winkel, hatte eben Angst die Felge kaputt zu flexen..


----------



## echo trailer (9. Mai 2012)

Also pass auf: Du nimmst die Flex und hast hoffentlich eine TRENNSCHEIBE montiert (habe ich die besten Erfahrungen mit gemacht) und setzt du die Flex so senkrecht wie möglich an der Flanke an und bewegst sie immer nach links und rechts und arbeitest dich so einmal um die Flanke rum. Solange du nicht gegen die Flanke drückst und sie Flex fest in der Hand ist und eben nur drüber streichst geht nichts schief.

Jetzt müsste echt alles gut gehen, was die Flexung angeht!
Mögliche Gründe während jetzt echt nur noch eine dreckige Felge. Also wenn du in Sand oder Staub fährst wirkt sich das sehr negativ aus!

Mach dir aber nicht zu viel Kopf  ....wer alle paar Jahre mal flext, der erzählt Mumpitz oder fährt nicht


----------



## To-bi-bo (10. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre momentan schon so 7-8 Stunden in der Woche, da ist natürlich der Verschleiß höher, als wenn man nur 1-2 Stunden am Wochenende fährt..

Trennscheibe habe ich keine zuhause, werde es aber mit Schrubbscheibe und steilem Winkel versuchen!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (10. Mai 2012)

echo trailer schrieb:


> Mach dir aber nicht zu viel Kopf  ....wer alle paar Jahre mal flext, der erzählt Mumpitz oder fährt nicht



Oder fährt sauber genug um sich nicht mit der letzten Noppe noch an die Kante hängen zu müssen.


----------



## Eisbein (10. Mai 2012)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Oder fährt sauber genug um sich nicht mit der letzten Noppe noch an die Kante hängen zu müssen.


danke angelo!

Erm, ich hab das laufrad meist eingespannt im Schraubstock und mit einer dünnen scheibe (ca. 1,0173 mm) geflext. Der Winkel betrug dabei zirka 61,30760087628 ° mit einer Standartabweichung von +- 10° 

Mir half das ganze dabei, das durchrutschen des hinterrades von unglaublichen 2,349007° bei einer schlechten flexung auf nun 2,30916° zu verringern bei einem Tipper, die kante war dabei senkrechter als normale...





Meine güte, im Wettkampf fahren leute mit bremsen die zum teil garnicht halten an der kante, weil sie verschlammt und nass sind...
Und so leute fahren dann in der weltspitze.


----------



## MisterLimelight (10. Mai 2012)

> Oder fährt sauber genug um sich nicht mit der letzten Noppe noch an die Kante hängen zu müssen


Aber irgendwo hat jeder sein maximum sauber fahren zu können. Dann quält man sich die Kante nur "sauber" hoch weil das Rad an der letzten Noppe hält.



> im Wettkampf fahren leute mit bremsen die zum teil garnicht halten an der kante, weil sie verschlammt und nass sind...


Die Wetterbedingungen sind aber für alle gleich gut / schlecht. Jeder versucht im Wettkampf das bestmögliche Setup zu haben um seinem Rad 100% vertrauen zu können. Ich habe schon jemanden zwischen 2 Sektionen die Felge flexen sehen. Gerade die Wettkampftrialer stellen ihr Gerät ein als wär´s ein Formel 1 Auto.


Ich flexe ~ alle 2 Monate. Der Termin wird oftmals aus Faulheit mit Bitumen verlängert. Trennscheibe. Ich nehme die Mäntel runter und spanne die Laufräder wieder ein. Dann drehe ich die Laufräder und halte die Flex kurz aber bestimmt an die Flanke. Der Winkel ist dabei leicht schräg, sodass die Flex das Rad beschleunigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (10. Mai 2012)

Trennscheibe ist obligatorisch, die paar Euronen sollte man investieren!


----------



## Deleted 168372 (10. Mai 2012)

Solche scheiben funktionieren ziemlich gut: http://www.shoppingpoint24.com/images/produkte/i50/50636929.jpg


----------



## Stonsen (10. Mai 2012)

Ich finde grade als Anfänger braucht man eine gute Bremse.
Wann ist da mal was sauber?
Also wenn ich die Winterpause wegrechen fahr ich jetz 3 Monate.
Da is selten ma was auf anhieb sauber. Einmal musste ich schon einen Monat pause wegen meinem Steiß machen. Voll draufgeflogen nachdem die Bremse durchgerutscht ist.

Also denke ich da kann man noch nicht sagen: Fahr sauber!


----------



## Insomnia- (10. Mai 2012)

So Leute ich bin verzweifelt...
fahre jetzt seit 1Jahr trial mit meinem 26" seit 3-4Monaten auch auf 20"
sooo die ganze Trialgeschichte entwickelt sich gut, große Fortschritte etc. Aber an einer Sache verzweifle ich einfach: Am 20" fahr ich die Try All Reifen, hinten den normalen vorne den Light.
Seit 4Monaten fahre ich das Rad mindesten 4 mal die Woche 2Stunden.
Sidehops,gaps etc, das übliche halt. Bisher hatte ich KEINEN einzigen Platten.
Das 26" hab ich jetzt letztes Wochenende wieder ausgepackt und bin mal wieder damit gefahren, Tag 1: HR platt ( war schon gut geflcikt aber waren neue Löcher drinn" Snake bites") also neuen Schlauch rein und am nächsten Tag wieder snake bites. Beide male wars an der Kante, einmal beim Treter auf die Kante und einmal bei nem Sidehop auf die Kante.
Fahre am 26" die 2.4er Rubberqueen.
Jetzt suche ich einen Mantel mit RICHTIG Durchschlagschutz!
Wiviel Druck ich fahre weiß ich nicht, fahre immer nach Fahreindruck nie nach Baranzeige.

Was könnt ihr so Empfehlen?
Habt ihr auch die Erfahrung das die 20"Schläuche Langlebiger sind?
Fahrweise war schließlich beide male die selbe.
MFG
ELias


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Mai 2012)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Wiviel Druck ich fahre weiÃ ich nicht, fahre immer nach Fahreindruck nie nach Baranzeige.


Und das war an deinem 26iger immer MEGA wenig.. 

Du brauchst einen Maxxis in 2.5 mit DH Karkasse, also dual ply (Minion/Highroller). Das geht bei deiner Statur und Fahrweise nicht anders, Ende  Das ist mit so der typischste Tunnicliffe/Watson Reifen


----------



## Insomnia- (10. Mai 2012)

meinst du ich hätte dabei schreiben soll das ich schranze? 
Ich hatte am 2Tag im 26" ordentlich Druck drinn um eben diese Theorie zu wiederlegen, das war schon recht grenzwertig, kaum noch bounce... aber trotzdem durchschlag.
Ich werd mir dann jetzt mal son Reifen zulegen und versuchen aufs Hinderniss zu springen und nich an die Kante.
Seit der Session am Cosmos feile ich jeden Tag an meinen Sidehops, marco hat mir ja paar tips gegeben und gorez auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (10. Mai 2012)

Die Maxxis bekommst selbst du nicht so leicht platt!


----------



## ParkwayDrive (10. Mai 2012)

@Hoffes: Habe jetzt getestet: Die LGMs passen schlecht in die Phatworkshalter, da sie ca. 1mm zu kurz sind und ein ganz kleines bisschen zu breit. Man müsste ein bisschen an der Längsseite abschneiden und irgendwas zwischen Belag und Halter geben, das dann aushärtet um den 1mm zu schließen, keine Ahnung ob da Sekundenkleber reicht.
Meine alten Try-All Beläge aus den Plastikhaltern zu schnippeln und in die Phatworkshalter zu kleben war aber kein Problem, die passen nach ein wenig zurechtschneiden ganz gut.


----------



## Insomnia- (10. Mai 2012)

Sind Minion und Holy roller imer dual ply?
steht da nie bei nru die Gummimischung


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Mai 2012)

Nope, gibt's auch in Singleply, das ist dann die "Papierausgabe". Achte einfach auf den Schriftzug "Downhill".

Und nicht verwechseln! Holyroller=street, HIGHroller=trial/DH 

Sowas z.B. ist gut: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/502944/cat/24


Wirst Ã¼berrascht sein-die SeitenwÃ¤nde bei den Teilen sind so stark, dass das Rad auch schon ohne Schlauch/Luft fast normal steht


----------



## Hoffes (11. Mai 2012)

also ich Flexe wenn ich nur Trainiere so alle 1-3 Wochen (vor jeden Turnier Flexe ich).

Also ich benutze eine 3mm Trennscheibe wenn die flexung grob werden soll wenn ich sie fein haben will dann nehme ich dünnere Trennscheibe.

Ich Lege die Felge immer auf den Boden.
Die Felge sichere ich mit meinem Rechten Fuß.
Ich Flexe dann gebügt immer Flach ziehend Flexen (Tip: immer auf der Linke Seite Flexen wegen dem Grad wo beim Flexen entsteht)


ich Hoffe ihr Konntet es verstehen

Ups habe wohl ne weile den Thread nicht neugeladten


----------



## Raimund-Aut (11. Mai 2012)

Das Problem ist ganz einfach, dass die 2,4er Rubber Queen schei??kacke ist. Voll gegen die Kante donnern kann man find ich mit dem normalen Try All oder mit dem Conti Kaiser. Ich hab momentan den Sticky Light am Rad, weil er nicht so schwer ist, als die beiden erstgenannten Bomber. Auch der ist noch um Welten besser als die Queen.


----------



## Hoffes (11. Mai 2012)

ParkwayDrive schrieb:


> @Hoffes: Habe jetzt getestet: Die LGMs passen schlecht in die Phatworkshalter, da sie ca. 1mm zu kurz sind und ein ganz kleines bisschen zu breit. Man müsste ein bisschen an der Längsseite abschneiden und irgendwas zwischen Belag und Halter geben, das dann aushärtet um den 1mm zu schließen, keine Ahnung ob da Sekundenkleber reicht.
> Meine alten Try-All Beläge aus den Plastikhaltern zu schnippeln und in die Phatworkshalter zu kleben war aber kein Problem, die passen nach ein wenig zurechtschneiden ganz gut.


danke für die info 

also ich bin ne weile hinten den neuen Mountain King 2 Gefahren und der hat null Karkasse.
hatte 2 platten in 2mon. 
1ter mit zu wenig Luft
der 2te wo ich beim Gab nen Metalstab an der Karkasse hängen geblieben ist

Bin dann ca. 2,4bar gefahren

zur zeit fahre ich nen Kenda Nevegal 2.35 wegen Probleme mit dem Volumen Probleme bekommen hab.

beim nevegal fahre ich auch so 2,3-2,4Bar


----------



## Eisbein (11. Mai 2012)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> meinst du ich hätte dabei schreiben soll das ich schranze?
> Ich hatte am 2Tag im 26" ordentlich Druck drinn um eben diese Theorie zu wiederlegen, das war schon recht grenzwertig, kaum noch bounce... aber trotzdem durchschlag.
> Ich werd mir dann jetzt mal son Reifen zulegen und versuchen aufs Hinderniss zu springen und nich an die Kante.
> Seit der Session am Cosmos feile ich jeden Tag an meinen Sidehops, marco hat mir ja paar tips gegeben und gorez auch.



ich würde kein Maxxis kaufen!

Dann lieber ein Conti Der Kaiser oder den Baron jeweils in 2.5".

Bessere Gummimischung, sinnvollere verteilung vom gewicht, made in germany

Ich finde die maxxis reifen haben eine ziemlich dicke karkasse im bereich der lauffläche, dafür ist dann aber die seitenwand dünner.

Ist jetzt rein subjektiv, aber deswegen finde ich, dass es besseren pannenschutz gibt bei gleichem gewicht.


----------



## duro e (12. Mai 2012)

conti kaiser würd ich mal sagen , der stand shaw fährt den auch schon ewigkeiten und ist sehr zufrieden damit , klar gewicht ist immer so eine sache , maxxis highroller war noch krasser , da hab ich nie nen platten reinbekommen . aber da durfte man auch nicht vom gewicht reden.


----------



## To-bi-bo (13. Mai 2012)

Thema Schuhe: Meine Vans sind mittlerweile von der Sohle her nicht mehr fahrbar, ich rutsche auch öfter mal ab.
Ich hab momentan aber nicht mehr als maximal 70 inkl. Versand übrig. Hat da jemand einen brauchbaren Schuh im Auge, der einigermaßen normal aussieht und guten Halt bietet? Ansonsten werde ich mir wieder den Vans Bearcat holen, hat mir immerhin 1,5 Jahre treue Dienste geleistet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (13. Mai 2012)

Fahre seit Jahren Vans SkateHi und die schlagen mit knapp 70â¬ zu Buche, allerdings bei uns im stÃ¤dtischen Vans-Store und nicht online 
Die Dinger sind recht hoch, schÃ¼tzen daher die KnÃ¶chel, die Hose liegt stabil auf dem "Schaft" und weggehen kann man zur Not auch damit


----------



## To-bi-bo (13. Mai 2012)

Hi, ja die Sk8 high bin ich vorher gefahren, waren mir im Sommer aber zu hoch.. Habe mir jetzt die Five Ten Spitfire bestellt. Bei Hibike gabs die in blau und in meiner GrÃ¶Ãe fÃ¼r 70â¬(!). Bin damit zwar bei 75â¬ inkl. Versand, aber dafÃ¼r habe ich dann wohl auch das Optimum, was Schuhe angeht


----------



## ecols (14. Mai 2012)

Der Spitfire hat aber nicht immer ne Stealth Sohle, ne.. da gibts verschiedene Varianten.


----------



## To-bi-bo (14. Mai 2012)

Also bei dem gekauften steht: "Sohle: Stealth® S1" .. wird wohl die gute und hochgelobte Klebesohle sein.. Vielleicht klappts dann auch wieder mit dem Bunnyhop


----------



## duro e (15. Mai 2012)

fahre nun seit jahren nike schuhe , renzo und ähnliche , haben ne schöne harte sohle und mit den richtigen pedalen wie tryall single cage oder wellgo mg1 plattform pedalen hat man die ultimative verbindung . da rutscht man niemals von ab ^^ , aber man kommt auch schlecht runter. kostenpunkt für die nikes ca 60 euro im schnitt , halten über n jahr bei mir , und ich nutze sie auch als normale freizeit treter


----------



## Deleted 168372 (24. Mai 2012)

Moin,
ich hab mir letztens den try all carbonlenker gekauft. 
Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht genau mit was für nem Drehmoment ich die Klemmung festziehen soll...
Habe im Rennradforum Angaben von 4 bis 6Nw gelesen.
Meint ihr so 5 Nw passen im Trialbereich auch?
Oder was habt ihr da für Erfahrungen? Vielleicht kennt ja auch wer die Angaben dazu von try all selber?! 

Danke für die Infos schonmal


----------



## ingoingo (24. Mai 2012)

rantasten und nicht in die Hose machen, wenn es auch Carbon ist.


Aber ich denke ca. 5,43574541 Nm sollten passen.


----------



## Deleted 168372 (24. Mai 2012)

Na dann fang ich direkt mal an meinen drehmomentschlüssel einzustellen


----------



## ingoingo (24. Mai 2012)

Mal im ernst, Ich weiß echt nicht was sich alle Leute bei dem Carbon so viele Sorgen machen? Zieh ihn mit Gefühl fest. Wenn er sich noch dreht halt fester.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (24. Mai 2012)

Master Jonny, anschauen:


http://www.pinkbike.com/video/243228/


----------



## Deleted 168372 (24. Mai 2012)

jaja, ist ja gut.   Das video kenne ich schon...


----------



## florianwagner (25. Mai 2012)

ich hab den try all vorbau mit carbonlenker. anziehen kannst du die schrauben volle pulle ohne bedenken.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (25. Mai 2012)

Meine haben auch gut Zug drauf. Mach dir lieber einen Kopf, wenn Du einen Vorbau von dennen am fahren bist


----------



## erwinosius (25. Mai 2012)

hmmm....ich hab nichtmal nen drehmomentschlüssel in dem minimal bereich...da kann man sich ruhig auch mal auf sein gefühl verlassen.....


----------



## duro e (25. Mai 2012)

mein rockman carbon lenker ist auch extrem geklemmt , die 4 vorbauschrauben haben schon gut drehmoment bekommen . aber man kann es ja echt abschätzen und so empflindlich is das carbonzeugs nichtmal .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roid (25. Mai 2012)

kann jemand was zu den 2012'ern Echo Komplett Bikes sagen?

hab schon verschiedenes gehört... 
z.b. dass die Rahmen nicht die haltbarsten sind und die Echo hydr. Bremsen gerne mal undicht werden.

kann das jemand bestätigen, oder wiederlegen?


----------



## Sherco (25. Mai 2012)

Die Echo Rahmen sind mit Sicherheit haltbarer als z.B. Koxx. Zu den Bremsen ist zu sagen, dass die wirklich gerne undicht zu werden scheinen. Meine Echo TR Scheibenbremse leckte schon nach kurzer Zeit, wohingegen ich mit der Felgenbremse keine Probleme hatte.
Für den Preis bekommst du einfach nichts vergleichbares.


----------



## To-bi-bo (26. Mai 2012)

Ist jemand von euch schonmal den intense fro 909 am Hinterrad gefahren..?


----------



## duro e (27. Mai 2012)

nen freund von mir hat das 2012er echo vom jan gekauft , super rad , macht einen soliden eindruck und fährt sich gut!.
jedoch haben wir es nicht mit den echo bremsen gekauft sondern jan hat vorn und hinten die avid bb7 verbaut , was erstmal günstiger war (gesamtpreis 915 für rad inkl versand)
und die bb7 sind sowieso besser als der ganze schrott . er fährt sie mit 180/180mm und sie bremsen nun nach ein paar tagen echt super gut.

muss aber sagen meine bb7 hinten mit 160er scheibe und ebc dh belägen finde ich persöhnlich besser . also falls sich jemand mal ful disc bb7 machen will , soll er es auch tun , die dinger sind genial . preis ist super und gewicht naja , dafür entschädigt sie mit stressfreiem setup und enormer power sowie vorn als auch hinten.


----------



## To-bi-bo (27. Mai 2012)

Ich hatte letzte Woche die Möglichkeit eine BB7 gegen meine Louise zu testen. Fazit war: einmal fast abgelegt, weil die Bremsleistung der BB7 nicht gereicht hat (~95kg, Vorderrad, 180er Scheibe). Ich befürchte aber, dass es an den Belägen lag und die einfach nicht die besten waren.


----------



## Roid (27. Mai 2012)

@duro e

hab die bremse auch mal auf nem 20" getestet, da ging die echt gut.
Aber bei größeren Rädern hat man gleich mal wieder mehr hebelwirkung! 

@To-bi-bo

wieviel zoll warn es bei dir?


----------



## duro e (27. Mai 2012)

also ich wieg auch um die 95 kg , habe serienbeläge vorn verbaut und uch vorn eine 180er avid scheibe , mit sd7 hebel und halt die teuren gore ride on züge und hüllen. die bremse ist 10000 prozentig dicht wenn ich sie minimal ziehe . hab auch fast keinen wiederstand im hebel. vielleicht war deine nicht eingebremst /schief ausgerichtet/beläge verglast oder so gibt viele möglichkeiten.

auch hinten bremst meine echt zuverlässig ohne durchrutschen. klar ist sie nicht so bissig wie eine hope , aber auf der kannte hält sie ohne probleme jeden mist ohne durchzugehen und auch hinten ist sie bremse super leicht zu ziehen ohne wiederstand.
hinten habe ich auch fast gar kein belagspiel mehr durch die anderen beläge , die serienpads von avid haben wohl recht viel spiel was ab und an mal nervig ist.


----------



## To-bi-bo (27. Mai 2012)

roid schrieb:


> @to-bi-bo
> 
> wieviel zoll warn es bei dir?



26!


----------



## MisterLimelight (27. Mai 2012)

> die bb7 sind sowieso besser als der ganze schrott





> klar ist sie nicht so bissig wie eine hope


ja was denn nun? 
was er eigentlich sagen will: Wenn schon scheibe dann ´ne hope.


----------



## LucasL (27. Mai 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Ist jemand von euch schonmal den intense fro 909 am Hinterrad gefahren..?



nur am downhillrad und ich rate dir die finger von zu lassen. trotz 1,4 kilo ständig durchschläge. außerdem dämpft der reifen wie sau, was jeglichen bounce verhindern dürfte. ich bin zwar kein freund von "bouncigen" reifen aber der 909 ist da schon extrem. grip war zumindest am dhler ok, aber nicht überragend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JanStahl (27. Mai 2012)

Wenn es hier schon um Reifen geht:
24", reinrassiges Trialbike, ich 63 kg
Den Holy Roller hat des Öfteren die Schlange gebissen, zumindest bei HR-HR-Sprüngen auf kantige Sachen - Reifendruck war auch echt niedrig. Habe ich aber Richtung 2 bar erhöht, wurde das Teil hart und machte mir keinen Spaß mehr lol.
Ich will ein Rad deutlich unter 9 kg aufbauen und deshalb nicht mit 1.4-kg-Reifen rumfahren.

Was fahr Ihr leichten 24er-Fahrer?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Mai 2012)

Big Betty falt kommt auch problemlos auf 80Kg klar und macht sogar SpaÃ bei wenig Druck.


----------



## JanStahl (27. Mai 2012)

Hi Martin,

scheint ja ein sehr guter Reifen zu sein - danke!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (27. Mai 2012)

War immer sehr zufrieden. Hatte glaub' ich noch nie mehr Bounce am Hinterrad und zwischendrin gab es auch das ein oder andere missglÃ¼ckte 3m Gap ohne Schaden


----------



## Sherco (27. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre ihn ebenfalls am 24er, gibt wohl für hinten nichts besseres.


----------



## JanStahl (27. Mai 2012)

Danke Euch!

So spare ich mir viel Kopfzerbrechen über de Übertragbarkeut von Aussagen aus der Dirt- und DH-Szene.


----------



## Sherco (27. Mai 2012)

Ist glaub ich n reinrassiger Freeride reifen.


----------



## JanStahl (27. Mai 2012)

Siehste, ich hätt nichtmal dran gedacht, die Freerider zu fragen!


----------



## duro e (27. Mai 2012)

björn ich glaub du verstehst wieder mal nichts 
bissig ist das eine , was durch das schnelle anliegen der beläge kommt , was bei einer hydraulischen disc sicherlich besser ist . doch die kraft die die bremse auf der kannte abkann ist wieder was anderes . finde die bb7 hält mehr als meine alte hope , und die war ja nichtmal schlecht. zumal ich das bissige nicht vermisse , die bb7 kann man noch antändig dosieren-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (28. Mai 2012)

Das interessante an der ganzen Scheibenbremsendiskussion ist, dass sich selten dermaßen Gedanken über die Beläge gemacht wird wie bei der Felgenbremse. Stattdessen wird in eine ganz andere Bremse investiert.

Wir haben mittlerweile dermaßen viele Versuchsbeläge schon getestetvund jeder hat andere Vorzüge. So fahre ich aktuell einen Belag der viel Biss hat gleich zum Anfang und bei Wärme abbaut. Davor hatte ich einen Belag der warm die Hölle war, aber kalt, wie im Trial üblich, eher nicht zu gebrauchen war.

Prinzipiell sollt man also nicht voreilig über die Performance einer ganzen Bremse urteilen, wenn man diese nicht mindestens mit den selben Belägen, respektive Bremsscheiben gefahrn ist!


----------



## To-bi-bo (28. Mai 2012)

Da hast du vollkommen recht.. (deswegen auch meine Anmerkung, dass die Beläge wohl nicht die besten für mich waren).. Aber natürlich gibt es auch einfach Leute, die mit einer nicht entlüfteten Bremse fahren und der Meinung sind, dass sie absolut in Ordnung ist..
Meine Magura Louise fahre ich übrigens mit den Original Magura Belägen und bin mit denen und der Bremse sehr zufrieden (naja nur Gewicht und Design sind nicht das beste, aber da gibt es ja wichtigeres)


----------



## duro e (28. Mai 2012)

hatte ja z,b den vergleich von der juicy 7 damals mit der jetzigen bb7 , beläge und scheibe identisch , aber bremsverhalten komplett unterschiedlich-


----------



## Mr. Terror (31. Mai 2012)

Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein Trialrad aufzubauen und am überlegen, welchen Lenker und welchen Vorbau ich verbaue. Dafür wollte ich euch mal um Rat fragen. Ich bin 1,90m groß und als Rahmen wird das aktuelle 26" Echo Modell genutzt. Ich wollte jetzt nen Echo Riser Lenker und einen Procraft Vorbau mit 130mm und 35° kaufen. Sind 35° schon zuviel? Soll ich doch lieber die 17° Variante verwenden? Was haltet ihr von den Echo Lenkern, sind die okay oder soll ich doch lieber nen anderen Lenker nehmen? 

Grüße
Sascha


----------



## Insomnia- (31. Mai 2012)

Ich wurde mindestens einen langen 35grad Vorbau nehmen, wollte selber nen 20" Vorbau fahren da mir der Rahmen zu kurz war. Bin selber auch 1.90 aber das Rad wird jetzt verkauft...


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juni 2012)

JanStahl schrieb:


> Danke Euch!
> 
> So spare ich mir viel Kopfzerbrechen über de Übertragbarkeut von Aussagen aus der Dirt- und DH-Szene.



ich weis ja nicht was dirt und dh leute zu dem reifen sagen, aber da ich ein und den gleichen reifen einmal zum radfahren auf alpinen trails genutzt habe und ihn jetzt am trialrad fahre, kann ich da schon ein guten vergleich ziehen.

big betty ist am mtb beim trAIl fahren vor allem vorn nicht zu gebrauchen, hinten kann er/sie max. gut rollen und bremse, aber der seitenhalt auf fels und wurzeln ist, nicht gut!

beim trial hingehen find ich die betty ganz okay. grip stimmt bounce ist gut und durchschlag-gewichts verhähltnis ist def. sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (1. Juni 2012)

macht euch einfach nicht zu viele gedanken.wenn man schon so viel an snakebites und durchschläge denkt , dann kommen sie auch genau so häufig. einfach nen reifen kaufen der so einigermaßen passt und der viel grip hat . vielleicht nicht die dünnste pelle aber auch nicht direkt nen 1,5 kg reifen. alles mit ca 1kg und etwas mehr ist sehr gut tauglich .
denke grad bei reifen sollte man lieber mehr gewicht in kauf nehmen , wenn man stressfrei fahren will


----------



## Hoffes (1. Juni 2012)

Und ein Ordentlicher Luftdruck hilf da noch viel also 1bar ist definitiv zu wenig bei 70 kilo zb.


----------



## ingoingo (8. Juni 2012)

Moin, 


Mal eine Frage. Bis jetzt hab ich in meiner Trialzeit noch kein Ritzel runtergedreht. Nun kommt hinten ne neue Felge rein und ich muss evtl. wenn sich der Erd ändert ja auch die Speichen tauschen. Wie siehts da bezuüglich Tipps zum runterdrehen aus? 

Bei Tarty machen die das glaub ich so: Ritzel mit Kette in Schraubstock, Dann am Rad drehen...
Wie geht ihr vor?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. Juni 2012)

Entweder so wie bei Tarty oder mit einer Kettenpeitsche.. wobei ich nicht weiß, wie fest die Ritzel im Endeffekt sitzen..


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Juni 2012)

Je mehr Hebelarm desto besser. Bei einer Kurbel mitndefektem Freilauf bin ich mal soweit gegangen, dass ich den innenring des Freilauf im Schraubstock eingespannt hab (war eh kaputt...) und dann noch ein 1m Rohr an der Kurbel brauchte. Anders ging das einfach nicht runter.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Juni 2012)

Wenn es richtig festsitzt, dann kommst Du nicht weiter, mit dem Ritzel im Schraubstock. Kannst den Hebel auf die Nabe nicht erweitern. Wenn es passt, dann eine 2" Rohrzange mit Hebel. Das Rad kannst Du eingespannt lassen, wenn Du die Bremse feststellst. Sote evtl. nur jemand zweites halten dein Bike. 

Hab gute Erfahrungen mit Rohrzangen gemacht. Kurbel und Freilauf hab ich ohne Probleme damit getrennt (2 jahre gefahren worden).


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Juni 2012)

Der erste, der es mit einer Kettenpeitsche schafft, hat ein Video zu machen und kann sich zur Ruhe setzen


----------



## Hoffes (8. Juni 2012)

Mein Onkel machst im Schraubstock und dreht am Reifen (Tipp wenn der Reifen noch drauf ist gehts leichter)


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. Juni 2012)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Der erste, der es mit einer Kettenpeitsche schafft, hat ein Video zu machen und kann sich zur Ruhe setzen



Ist das echt so krass..? Bei meinem Fixie habe ich es trotz einiger Fahrtzeit hinbekommen.. und das wird ja auch ordentlich angeknallt beim fahren..


----------



## Insomnia- (9. Juni 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Ist das echt so krass..? Bei meinem Fixie habe ich es trotz einiger Fahrtzeit hinbekommen.. und das wird ja auch ordentlich angeknallt beim fahren..



Bei mir wirken bei einem pedalkick zum sidehop 100kg + trittimpuls auf die kurzzeitig gezogene Bremse also geht alles in gewinderichtung... Und das zig mal täglich... Die Dinger sitzen fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (9. Juni 2012)

Beim trial hast du auch die sehr hohe Kettenkraft bedingt durch 18t Ritzel. Das Fixie hat doch bestimmt um die 40t oder? Damit ziehst du dein ritzel nicht so fest. Deshalb sind Bahnritzel auch verhältnismäßig dünn an der Aufnahme.


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. Juni 2012)

Macht beides sehr viel Sinn und erklärt auch, warum ich mein Freilaufritzel trotz Schraubstock nicht losbekommen habe.


----------



## ingoingo (9. Juni 2012)

Alles wird gut, habe nochmal die gleiche Felge geordert. Speichen bleiben drin, vorerst


----------



## To-bi-bo (11. Juni 2012)

Brauche bald neue Bremsbeläge und habe jetzt mehrfach nur gutes über diese hier gelesen: Coust-Pads 
Ich wollte sichergehen, dass es sich hierbei um die Originale handelt, nicht dass es nachher irgendwelche nachgemachten mit weniger Bremsleistung sind.
http://www.bikes-in-motion.de/onlin...p204_Coustellier-Bremsbelaege-fuer-HS-33.html


----------



## Trialmaniax (11. Juni 2012)

sind die originalen


----------



## ecols (11. Juni 2012)

Die "Originalen" sind wesentlich kürzer und haben ein weißes Backing. Angeblich ist das Heatsink Material das gleiche. Ob das so ist oder ob man die bei Mondschein montieren muss um die gleiche Bremspower zu erhalten? Da sind die Meinungen so vielfältig wie die Usernamen im IBC.

Es gibt zur Zeit einige gute Pads. Und auch einige Themen zu den Bremsbelägen. Und: nur am Belag kann man es nicht fest machen. Die resultierende Power hängt noch vom Felgenmaterial, der Flexung, der Bremse, dem Rahmen, dem Booster, ... ab.


----------



## Trialmaniax (11. Juni 2012)

ecols schrieb:


> Die "Originalen" sind wesentlich kürzer und haben ein weißes Backing. Angeblich ist das Heatsink Material das gleiche. Ob das so ist oder ob man die bei Mondschein montieren muss um die gleiche Bremspower zu erhalten? Da sind die Meinungen so vielfältig wie die Usernamen im IBC.
> 
> Es gibt zur Zeit einige gute Pads. Und auch einige Themen zu den Bremsbelägen. Und: nur am Belag kann man es nicht fest machen. Die resultierende Power hängt noch vom Felgenmaterial, der Flexung, der Bremse, dem Rahmen, dem Booster, ... ab.



die kurzen mit den weißen backing gibts schon ewig nich mehr, weil der halter immer zerbröselt ist, da zu dünn. die vom link sind die nachfolge beläge vom michel. das pad material ist das gleiche. nur der halter ist eben besser.


----------



## Sherco (11. Juni 2012)

Kann ich bestätigen, sind die Originalen die der Joachim führt. Alternative sind gelbe Heatsink.


----------



## duro e (11. Juni 2012)

beläge ist eh so eine sache , es gibt viele gute .  unterschiede sind dann vllt farbe und haltbarkeit . viel wichtiger ist die bremseinstellung , felgenhärte und art der flexung.

zu den belägen kann ich sagen :
gelbe heatsinks : dicht und bissig , günstig auch aber verschleiß etwas höher
cousts(orgi): bremsen gut aber auch nicht überirdisch , halten aber super und preislich auch gut
phatpads in alu : sehr haltbar , super power , aber teuer
tryall gelb : ähnlich vom bremsen wie der heatsink gelb , aber haltbarer
tryall braun , einer der langlebigsten , power ist auch okay , geht aber besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (11. Juni 2012)

Sind das braune Try-All? Wurden mir als solche verkauft. Die Bremsleistung lässt schon stark nach, wenn die Flexung nicht mehr frisch ist. Den Verschleiß finde ich absolut super! Danke auch für die Auflistung, scheinbar kann man mit keinen Beläge wirklich was falsch machen..


----------



## duro e (12. Juni 2012)

sehen dreckig aus an der oberfläche , und naja , man musste viel flexen bei den braunen das stimmt , aber so oft auch nicht ^^. eine flexung hielt mit den braunen bei mir nen monat fast , dann wars erst notwendig wieder zu flexen.

es gibt schon beläge die besser sind klar , so echo oder onza teile sind viel zu weich und raddieren sich förmlich ab . deswegen sind die meiste wirklich harten beläge mit anständiger mischung gut. aber das wiederrum auch nur mit einer gescheiten flexung und einer vernünfig ausgerichteten bremse. die steifigkeit des rahmens macht auch viel aus , ebenso wie felgenmaterial ( als bsp , echo felge sehr hartes alu , trialtech ist merklich weicher , daher musste ich dort bei selben belägen öfters flexen) .
ein brakebooster ist auch nicht verkehrt , bei sehr steifen rahmen vllt too much aber dennoch kein sinnloses teil.


----------



## Sherco (12. Juni 2012)

Die Echo Felgen sind meiner Meinung nach lange nicht mehr so hart, eher im Gegenteil. Hatte auf Trialtech immer beste Bremsleistung und langlebige Flexungen. Mit Guter Flexung halten so Echo Beläge keine Woche Dauereinsatz, dann auf jedenfall was härteres nehmen. 
Zur Steifheit: Ich hatte mit zusätzlichen Boostern etc. nie die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich die Bremskraft Merklich verbessert, der Druckpunkt wird jedoch knackiger.


----------



## To-bi-bo (12. Juni 2012)

Also ich fahre derzeit eben mit diesen Belägen, nochmal abgschliffen (also mittlerweile dreckfrei), Brakebooster und Trialtech-Felge.. Die Flexung hält etwa einen Monat, was ich eigentlich merklich zu kurz finde.. Da bin ich ja mehr am Flexen, als am fahren..
Ich versuche dann mal die gelben Try-All.. vielleicht hält meine Flexung dann etwas länger


----------



## MisterLimelight (14. Juni 2012)

(Wie) kann man problemlos einen Carbonlenker kürzen? Kaum einen Lenker gibt es in der für mich favorisierten Breite von 68cm.


----------



## Hoffes (14. Juni 2012)

Klebeband um die schnitstelle kleben und mit einer flex abflexen

So hab ich's gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (14. Juni 2012)

ebenso.


----------



## MisterLimelight (28. Juni 2012)

wer eine haltbare 20"-Gabel haben will greift auf Trialtech zurück. Nun haben die ja ein Gewinde im Schaft. Lässt sich da trotzdem eine Kralle einschlagen um einen abgeschrägten Vorbau zu fahren oder sollte man das lassen?


----------



## Heizerer2000 (28. Juni 2012)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> wer eine haltbare 20"-Gabel haben will greift auf Trialtech zurück. Nun haben die ja ein Gewinde im Schaft. Lässt sich da trotzdem eine Kralle einschlagen um einen abgeschrägten Vorbau zu fahren oder sollte man das lassen?



das geht ohne Probleme,fahren bei uns alle so.Brauchst halt die kleinere Kralle.
Gruss Peter


----------



## Sherco (28. Juni 2012)

geht sogar besser als ohne.Durch das gewinde rutscht sie beim anziehen nicht so leicht nach oben.


----------



## coaster (1. Juli 2012)

Nachdem mir innerhalb einiger Tage 4 Speichen gefetzt sind, wollte ich alle Speichen austauschen. Dazu wollte ich das Schraubritzel an meiner Echo Tr Nabe abdrehen. Bisher war das immer ohne Probleme möglich. Heute aber nicht. 2 kaputte Kettenpeitschen, eine am Griff verbogen und die andere 3x die Bmx Kette abgerissen. Hat einer von euch eine brauchbare Idee was ich noch machen könnte? Wie gesagt, bisher hats immer gut geklappt. Bin ratlos. Habe mir schon überlegt die Tretlagerkurbeln anders rum zu montieren und mit geschlossener Bremse in die Pedale zu springen oder ein Rohr auf die Kurbel zu stecken. Aber ich glaube das würde selbst meine gut funktionierende Bremse nicht packen.  Hilfe....


----------



## duro e (1. Juli 2012)

kenn das problem! 
am besten ist , du nimmst eine kette , legst sie ums ritzel und spannst dann die kette in einen richtigen schraubstock ein. also beide kettenenden , und das ritzel muss nahe der beiden schraubstockbacken sein , sodass nicht viel kette im leeren ist. dann kannst du an der felge drehen und das ritzel lösen. eventuell vorher mit wd40 o.Ä unters ritzel sprühen.


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juli 2012)

genau, erst mal ein kriechöl bad über nacht! also WD40 oder sowas in der art drauf knallen!


----------



## Sherco (1. Juli 2012)

ich spanne das ganze ritzel in den schraubstock ein und drehe dann am Rad. Vorher noch mit dem heißluftfön erwärmt hatte ich da nicht so viele probleme den abzubekommen.


----------



## sensiminded (2. Juli 2012)

Gibt es Erfahrungen zu der 26 Zoll Echo SL Gabel? Ist die OK und passt das mit dem integrierten Konus auch zu einem FSA Orbit Extreme Pro Steuersatz?

Meine Neon Gabel ist angerissen und ich brauche dringend Ersatz mit einer standard IS2000 Aufnahme.

Ich wäre über kurzfristige sachdienliche Hinweise sehr erfreut 

VG Alex


----------



## ingoingo (2. Juli 2012)

Nachdem ich hörte dass sie nicht so lang halten sollen hab ich neulich zu einer Echo Urban gegriffen und bin auch ganz Zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (2. Juli 2012)

MMMhhhh Okay also lieber nicht die SL.
Als Alternative(da mir die Urban optisch nicht so zusagt) habe ich noch die Because Curved Blade im Auge. Gibt es da auch schon Berichte?

Leider hat die Trialtech, von der man wohl gut spricht, eine IS2000 +20mm Aufnahme. Da passt das mit meiner Bremse nicht 1:1.

VG Alex


----------



## To-bi-bo (2. Juli 2012)

Because Curved Blade ist bei mir unter der Bremsführung gerissen, ziemlich dämliche Konstruktion, da ein Schweißteil hinzusetzen.. Die Echo Urban habe ich jetzt verbaut, ist aber etwas bullig von der Optik!


----------



## duro e (2. Juli 2012)

Die Sl hielt fuhr ich in meinem Koxx coust 26er damals schon glaub 6 oder 7 Monate , danach hab ich das Rad verkauft , ob die Gabel noch lebt keine Ahnung.
Aber nachdem mir eine letztens nach 1 Jahr ca am 20er abgerissen ist , würde ich doch eher abraten am 26er von der Sl ,  da der Hebel doch einiges massiver ist und das kommt bei manchen Moves nicht sehr gut.

Echo Urban war ich super zu frieden mit , ging nicht kaputt , war ausreichend steif und machte einen soliden Eindruck. Optik ist halt immer Geschmackssache , ich fand sie gut!


----------



## MrPinkySecret (4. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mir ein neues Tretlager + Kurbeln gekauft, bei dem leider ein ziemlich hässlicher Plastikrockring befestigt ist.

Nun möchte ich den abnehmen und meinen alten von Alutech raufsetzen.
Problem: Ich bekomme bei keinem der beiden Kurbeln den Rockring ab.

Brauch ich da bestimmtes Werkzeug? Ich verstehe nicht einmal wie die befestigt sind.

Bin über antworten sehr dankbar.

Micha


----------



## ingoingo (4. Juli 2012)

Mach mal ein Bild rein 

In der Regel ist der Rockring auf Antriebsseite und nur zischen Kurbel und Freilauf geklemmt. Zum Thema Freilauf abziehen einfach mal die Suche benutzen !

Gruß Ingo


----------



## MrPinkySecret (14. Juli 2012)

Das mit dem Rockring hab ich hinbekommen. Nachdenken hilft 

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem:

Ich habe günstig kaum gebrauchte Shimano-Saine-Kurbeln bekommen und mir diese montieren lassen, mit passendem Tretlager natürlich. Das Kettenblatt ist identisch zu meinem vorherigen.  Jedenfalls steht das gleiche drauf ( 22AA/AC in M9) 

Nun springt aber die Kette, wenn ich normal in die Pedale trete. Immer nach einer halben Umdrehung wenn eines der Pedale unten ist. Sie springt nicht vom Kettenblatt, sie hat anscheinend für eine Milisekunde keinen Halt. Ich habe es schon mit beiden KMC Ketten aus dem Trialmarkt probiert. (3/32 und 1/8 glaub ich)

Es ändert sich jedoch nichts.

Für hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## duro e (14. Juli 2012)

da ich nun wieder 26er fahre und hinten hs33 , habe ich natürlich das übliche problem das meine bremse nicht so perfekt ist wie ich es gern hätte. daher die frage zu den belägen :

Hat wer eigene erfahrungen gemacht mit den tnn lgm  , oder be-green  pads gemacht?

wäre über erfahrungsberichte dankbar , aber kommt mir nicht mit dem von wegen hol dir coust oder co , die bremse soll perfekt werden und nicht gut


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Juli 2012)

Aus welchem Schluss kannst Du ziehen, das die ,,Tnn" oder die ,,Be-Green" im vergleich zu den Coust nur "gut" sind ?


----------



## Sherco (15. Juli 2012)

Die coust sind wohl der beste Belag. Ansonsten kann ich Gelbe heatsinks empfehlen. Wenn du mit den cousts keine gute bremse hinbekommst, machst du was falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (15. Juli 2012)

ganz einfach , ich bin viele bikes gefahren wo cousts drauf waren.
letzt endlich waren sie gut , aber mehr laut als dicht. sowas brauch ich nich.
bin sie selber auch mal gefahren und da bestätigte sich das auch sehr gut. außerdem steh ich nicht auf die plastik backings und rumcutten für alu backings steh ich nicht drauf.
gelbe heats hatte ich in plastik und alus , sind find ich auch etwas schöner als cousts,
aber darum ging es nicht.

bei den tnn habe ich nun schon von vielen leuten gehört sie sollen richtig gut sein, wie stan shaw etc, ebenso auch ein thomas remvik aasen und paar andere auch.
nur ich fragte ja nach erfahrungen eurerseits mit den oben genannten belägen und nicht nach anderen.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (15. Juli 2012)

Klingt als wenn Du überzeugt bist. Kauf sie doch wenn die Pros sie fahren


----------



## Sherco (16. Juli 2012)

Ich fand oben genannte Pads sehr bescheiden für den Preis. Die Be-green sollen wohl totaler murks sein.


----------



## dane08 (20. Juli 2012)

gibts schon nen deutschen shop, der die neuen monty 19- u. 20-zoll reifen im angebot hat?


----------



## coaster (20. Juli 2012)

Wo bekomme ich die Coast Beläge in Deutschland? Habe hier einmal gelesen, dass manche Shops nachgemachte verkaugen. Danke für Info. Noch eine Frage, wie wird das Hinterrad am Hoffmann Rahmen gespannt und da muss doch nicht zwangsläufig die Hoffmann Nabe gefahren werden...Geht doch auch mit einer Echo. Oder?


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. Juli 2012)

Coust beläge bekommst du beim Jay Jay
http://www.bikes-in-motion.de/onlin...p204_Coustellier-Bremsbelaege-fuer-HS-33.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (20. Juli 2012)

bei den HoffmannBikes Räder wird die Kette über die Narbe gespannt

Das Loch in der Narbe ist exzentrisch und wird gedreht und dann mit der Steckachse Gespannt

Also das geht nur mit den HoffmannBikes Naben


----------



## Sherco (20. Juli 2012)

Macht Lorenz keine Rahmen mehr mit normalen ausfallenden?


----------



## Hoffes (20. Juli 2012)

nur auf Wunsch und da müsste er auch ert die ausfallenden fräßen 


Warum willst du den unbedingt deine echo Nabe benutzen


----------



## coaster (20. Juli 2012)

Nicht unbedingt, ist auch eine Kostenfrage.  Abgesehen davon erreiche ich dort niemanden. Und meine Mails wurden bisher auch nicht beantwortet. Hab schon vor einem halben Jahr probiert einen Rahmen zu bestellen. Damals auch erfolglos. Schade... Und was ist mit den Belägen hier? http://www.bikes-in-motion.de/onlin...p204_Coustellier-Bremsbelaege-fuer-HS-33.html  , kosten nur die Hälfte.


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. Juli 2012)

coaster schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt, ist auch eine Kostenfrage.  Abgesehen davon erreiche ich dort niemanden. Und meine Mails wurden bisher auch nicht beantwortet. Hab schon vor einem halben Jahr probiert einen Rahmen zu bestellen. Damals auch erfolglos. Schade... Und was ist mit den Belägen hier? http://www.bikes-in-motion.de/onlin...p204_Coustellier-Bremsbelaege-fuer-HS-33.html  , kosten nur die Hälfte.




guckst du in meinen post bissl weiter oben ;-)

sind übrigens die originalen vom michel!


----------



## Sherco (21. Juli 2012)

Normalerweise antwortet Lorenz, wenn du ihn auf dem Handy anrufst. Emails scheint er wirklich nur im äußersten Notfall zu beantworten. Man muss da am ball bleiben, in Schatthausen läuft die Uhr eben nur halb so schnell


----------



## coaster (26. Juli 2012)

Hat einer Erfahrungen mit der neuen Echo Sl Vorderradfelge ( 20 Zoll). Bei einem bekannten Shop steht in der Beschreibung: Einwandige Konstruktion erlaubt nicht so hohe Speichenvorspannung wie bei Hohlkammerfelgen, ohne dass sich die Bremsflanken unter dem Speichenzug zusammenbiegen. Daher besser geeignet für Scheibenbremsen.
Obs trotzdem geht?


----------



## florianwagner (27. Juli 2012)

coaster schrieb:


> Hat einer Erfahrungen mit der neuen Echo Sl Vorderradfelge ( 20 Zoll). Bei einem bekannten Shop steht in der Beschreibung: Einwandige Konstruktion erlaubt nicht so hohe Speichenvorspannung wie bei Hohlkammerfelgen, ohne dass sich die Bremsflanken unter dem Speichenzug zusammenbiegen. Daher besser geeignet für Scheibenbremsen.
> Obs trotzdem geht?



du kannst neue speichenlöcher bohren, die seitlich versetzt sind. dadurch biegt sich die felge unter zug nicht zusammen.


----------



## coaster (27. Juli 2012)

Die Löcher sind schon etwas seitlich versetzt.


----------



## duro e (27. Juli 2012)

so habs gewagt und mir die tnn beläge gekauft , die be-green.
bin ja sehr sehr penibel was bremsen angeht , aber die bremsbeläge stellen alles was ich vorher hatte locker in den schatten , ob cousts , phad oder heatsink . 

bin vergleichsweise heute mal mit und ohne booster gefahren , mit booster hält sie nach hinten natürilich etwas besser , und der druckpunkt ist viel härter. 
ohne war sie halt nen tacken bissiger und noch lauter als so schon.

im trocknenen sowie auch vorhin beim dauerregen super performance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (27. Juli 2012)

Hast du die bei Tarty bestellt? Ich wäre auch interessiert an einer Langzeiterfahrung, bin nicht 100% zufrieden mit meinen gelben Try-All..


----------



## duro e (27. Juli 2012)

Die Beläge habe ich beim Markus bestellt , www.trialbikeshop.de 
Erst wollte ich ja Lgm Beläge haben , habe mich deshalb per Tel. erkundigt , leider waren keine mehr vorhanden aufgrund extremer Nachfragen.
Sein Angebot war das er mir die teureren Be-Green Beläge zum Preis der Lgm's verkaufte.
Alles in allem super Sache , tolles Produkt , guter Preis ,  zügiger Versand , einfach 
ein Traum


----------



## Hoffes (28. Juli 2012)

ja dann werde ich mein Satz BeGren auch mal drauf schmeißen

wie hast du die Beläge montiert
würde jetz den einen um 180° verdrehen um die selbe Bremskraft in beiden Richtungen zu haben.


----------



## duro e (28. Juli 2012)

hab die so drauf wie sie halt angegeben sind , grün nach vorn , blau nach hinten . 
werd mir nur noch nen brake booster drauf schmeissen damit die nach hinten noch mehr hält , ohne ist es ab und an doch leicht am rutschen .


----------



## Hoffes (28. Juli 2012)

Das Problem mim Booster hab ich nicht dank IBS


----------



## trialelmi (28. Juli 2012)

Ja die Hoffmanrahmen sind schon grandios. Da flext der Rahmen NULL.


----------



## Monty98 (1. August 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Trialtech High-Rise Lenker auf 20" ?


----------



## Kadara (1. August 2012)

Also ich hab den Riser drauf, nicht den High Riser. 
Der sollte aber eben nur in der Höhe anders sein. 
Kann zur haltbarkeit nicht viel sagen, nur zum Handling.
Ich komme von nem Monty Lenker und hab mich auf dem Trialtech sofort wohl gefühlt. Ist nicht so Grade wie die Try All Lenker was mir garnicht taugt aber auch nicht zu Stark gekröpft. 
Ähnlich wie mein Monty würd ich sagen, nur eben breiter. Aber da kann man bei Bedarf ja schnell was ändern.
Hoffe konnte dir da ein wenig weiter helfen.


----------



## MisterLimelight (1. August 2012)

bricht einem der Try All 3D forged Vorbau weg? Ich mein mal sowas gehört zu haben. Anders gefragt: Welcher 150mm, 30° Vorbau ist empfehlenswert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (1. August 2012)

ja passiert bei den Elite Trialern als

am Nos Trialer ist mal einer abgebrochen

Empfehlenswert sind noch die komplett geschmiedeten Vorbauten wo glaub ich von ZHI und Neon gibt.


----------



## erwinosius (1. August 2012)

> Try All 3D forged


 sollte dem Namen nach auch geschmiedet sein.


----------



## Hoffes (1. August 2012)

ist aber nur halb geschmiedet 
da wo der Lenker geklemmt wird des ist angeschweißt


----------



## Eisbein (3. August 2012)

Hoffes schrieb:


> ist aber nur halb geschmiedet
> da wo der Lenker geklemmt wird des ist angeschweißt


der alte, der die offene lenkerklemmung (mit den schellen) hatte war durchgehend geschmiedet.


----------



## Hoffes (6. August 2012)

der alte war doch komplett geschweißt


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. August 2012)

Da ich mittlerweile mehr SchlÃ¤uche flicke, als mit dem Rad zu fahren, suche ich einen neuen Hinterreifen, der etwas mehr Durchschlagschutz bietet..
Fahre momentan den HolyRoller, Einsatzbereich ist City-Trial.. Mehr als 40â¬ mÃ¶chte ich gerade eigentlich ungern ausgeben.. Achja.. 26" und Hinterrad natÃ¼rlich!
Was schlagt ihr vor? Big Betty?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (7. August 2012)

Maxxis Hookworm?


----------



## duro e (7. August 2012)

definiere mal city trial , meinst du damit so rotationsklamotten mit bmx moves vermischt , oder mauern und kannten in der stadt hochbolzen?
wie sieht es aus mit dem rollwiederstand , muss er sehr niedrig sein oder kann er auch etwas schwerer rollen , spielt gewicht eine rolle, brauchst du einen reifen der extrem stark bounced oder einen der nicht wegknickt ?

son paar reifen die ich wirlich gut finde/fand in meiner trialzeit waren :

maxxis high roller 2.5 dual ply : mordsgrip , hatte nie einen platten egal wie ich die                
                                           kannten mitnahm , aber viel rollwiederstand und wenig 
                                           bounce
Rubberqueen 2.4 Draht : guter rollwiederstand , grip okay . bounce war super aber auch
                                  viel öfters platt als der maxxi
schwalbe wicked will : Teste ich seit kurzer zeit , bounce ist grad so ausreichend , grip
                              ist erste sahne , rollwiederstand sehr sehr gering und bis jetzt hat 
                              er mir alle bösen aktionen nicht mit einem platten bestraft.
tryall slyke :    Kumpel hatte den mal drauf , hatte super grip für nen slick reifen ,
                    haltbarkeit war auch gut und er war nicht schnell platt , dafür recht  
                    instabil die ganze klamotte
tryall sticky:   mit 1,3kg nicht grad leicht, guter grip und bounce. hat auch bissle
                   was ausgehalten , leider hoher rollwiederstand und nicht so stabil bei 
                   etwas weniger luft  ( zum vergleich , sticky fuhr ich mit 2bar - den
                   wicked will mit 1,4 ca und trotzdem ist der schwalbe viel seitenstabiler)

mehr erfahrungen habe ich jetzt nicht großartig gemacht an meinem bike , bzw schon mehr aber die waren dann eher schlecht, hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen.


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. August 2012)

Mh.. Citytrial: Ich (momentan 87kg) versuch Mauern, Treppen und alles andere hochzukommen, was sich mir in den Weg stellt.. Dazu übe ich Rockwalk und solche Sachen.. Rollwiederstand ist nebensächlich, fahre hauptsächlich im Umkreis von 1km von meiner Wohnung, Bounce sollte schon vorhanden sein, Gewicht ist zweitrangig, aber natürlich fällt es mir schwer jetzt einen doppelt so schweren Reifen zu montieren.
Der Reifen muss nicht alles aushalten, normal mache ich Sachen, bei denen ich mir sicher bin, dass Aussicht auf Erfolg besteht 
Aber mometan versuche ich Pedalkicks Mauern hoch und da ich da noch sehr unsauber fahre knallt es halt öfter..

Achja: Danke erstmal!


----------



## duro e (7. August 2012)

joar also fast wie bei mir , nur das ich 92 kg grad hab und auch gern mal schranze .
für sowas kann ich dir eig den high roller empfelen, der sollte für dich taugen , zumal er halt gut grippt und einem ziemlich alles verzeiht


----------



## ingoingo (7. August 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Mh.. Citytrial: Ich (momentan 87kg) versuch Mauern, Treppen und alles andere hochzukommen, was sich mir in den Weg stellt.. Dazu übe ich Rockwalk und solche Sachen.. Rollwiederstand ist nebensächlich, fahre hauptsächlich im Umkreis von 1km von meiner Wohnung, Bounce sollte schon vorhanden sein, Gewicht ist zweitrangig, aber natürlich fällt es mir schwer jetzt einen doppelt so schweren Reifen zu montieren.
> Der Reifen muss nicht alles aushalten, normal mache ich Sachen, bei denen ich mir sicher bin, dass Aussicht auf Erfolg besteht
> Aber mometan versuche ich Pedalkicks Mauern hoch und da ich da noch sehr unsauber fahre knallt es halt öfter..
> 
> Achja: Danke erstmal!



Kann sein dass du zu wenig Druck fährst? Ich hab Hinten 1,6-1,8bar und wiege ca.70 kg


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. August 2012)

Bin hinten bei 1,8-1,9 bar und vorne bei 1,6-1,7 bar.. Das ist auch der Luftdruck, mit dem sonst die meisten Sachen am besten für mich gehen.. 
War halt jetzt nur das 3 mal in kurzer Zeit, dass mir der hintere durchgeschlagen ist..


----------



## ingoingo (7. August 2012)

finde ich hinten schon ziemlich grenzwertig. Gerade wenn du merkst er schlägt durch fahr den Druck mal hoch. Da hilft dir kein anderer Reifen....


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. August 2012)

Ich werde morgen mal 2,0-2,2bar ausprobieren.. Aber dann bounct er natürlich nicht so schön


----------



## ingoingo (7. August 2012)

Versuchs mal. Hatte die tage auch viele Platten. Aber immer am Vorderrad. 
Hab mir heute mal Decathlon SchlÃ¤uche gekauft. Da kosten 2 Stk. 3â¬. Wenn die gut halten warum nicht....

Wenn ich hinten mal einen Platten habe dann meistens Glas/Dornen oder so. Snakebite erst einmal weil ich zuwenig Luft drin hatte


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. August 2012)

Den Fehler habe ich auch gemacht.. Habe letztens günstige Schläuche gekauft und hatte jetzt immer wieder nen Platten am VR.. Heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass die nur für Reifenbreiten 1,75-2,125" gedacht sind.. bei größeren Reifen neigen die zum reißen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (8. August 2012)

zu hoher luftdruck ist auf jedenfall viel viel snakebite anfälliger.
man sollte nen gesundes mittelmaß finden , zu wenig dann knickt er nur weg bzw ist nur schwammig und bietet keinen richtigen bounce von der kannte weg. ist er zu hart ists wie nen betonreifen , 
ich seh die unterschiede ja merklich , den sticky am hr musste ich mit ca 2 bar fahren bis er mir taugte was kannte gappen und co anging , beim schwalbe musste ich den druck auf ca 1.5 senken , aber er fährt sich so wie der sticky ca. 
kommt halt stark drauf an wie die reifen gebaut sind , der tryall war in der hand sehr labberig , also eher struckturlos und weich  , man konnte ihn locker leicht hin und her biegen.  der wicked will war da viel viel stabiler , da musste man gut zulangen um den zu kneten mit der hand , aber das ist auch der unterschied warum der schwalbe weniger druck braucht.

zum thema schläuche , kann nur die standart schläuche von schwalbe empfelen für 5 euro , die gehen bis 2.5er breite und können ausreichend ab , wenn man auch etwas auf seinen fahrstil achtet.


----------



## Eisbein (8. August 2012)

versuch mal eine rubberqueen 2.4 UST zu schießen. 

Mehr bounce als die dualply maxxis, die sind eher auf dämpfung ausgelegt, rollt besser und hat bei einer längeren lebensdauer noch den besseren grip.

Ist auch nicht so mega schwer, 1100g

Ich glaub ich hab sogar noch einen. Schreib mir mal wenn du intresse hast.


Zum Luftdruck: klar, mit 3bar hast du eher weniger bounce, was aber nur daran liegt, dass man den reifen nicht mehr so weit komprimieren kann.
Seh es mal wie mit einer Feder, um so stärker die ist um so stärker 'bounced' sie dich hoch, allerdings wird es auch schwerer sie zusammen zu drücken.
Selbiges mit dem Luftdruck in den reifen.
Ich würde mich da nicht an zahlen festhalten. Geh fahren und experimentiere rum.

Meine letzte pannenstatistik im enduro sieht in etwa so aus: 3 mal ausgerissene Ventile an Markenschläuchen, ein Conti Supersonic war auch darunter. Korrekt eingebaut, gutes felgen band usw.
Mit billigst schläuchen hatte ich das noch nie. Beste erfahrungen hab ich mit den Geax ultralite schläuchen von Rose.de gemacht. Wiegen 140g, kosten 3,95 und halten 

Und für 2,5er reifen hab ich noch nie breitere schläuche gekauft...


----------



## coaster (8. August 2012)

Habe mir beim Ingo um die Ecke beim Decathlon einen 20er Schlauch besorgt, der mir sehr schmal vorgekommen ist. Nach dem Aufpumpen ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Felgenband nicht wie sonst ausgebeult ist. Der Schlauch drückt gegen den Hinterreifen und hat scheinbar keinen Kontakt mit dem Felgenband bzw. der No War Felge. Ist wohl eher so ein Kinderradschlauch. Bis jetzt hält das...


----------



## To-bi-bo (8. August 2012)

Zum Luftdruck: Es hat auch viel rumprobiere gefordert, um mich auf den Luftdruck hinzuarbeiten, den ich jetzt fahre.. Der ist nicht aus der (Achtung Wortwitz) Luft gegriffen, sondern hat sich, soweit man das bei meinem Gefahre sagen kann, eben als sinnvolles Mittelmaß rausgestellt.

Ich werde mir jetzt auch 1-2 Schwalbeschläuche holen, lässt sich ja im Prinzip unendlich lange flicken und ist das Geld eigentlich auch wert, ich denke sogar an die Freerideschläuche von Schwalbe.. Die zu kleinen 26er haben bei mir übrigens auch nicht das Felgenband ausgedehnt und sind eben mehrfach an der Innenseite gerissen (ohne Fremdeinwirkung), die werde ich in Zukunft nicht mehr fahren, auch wenn der erste von den Schläuchen fast 3 Wochen gehalten hat.

@Eisbein, du hast eine PN!


----------



## erwinosius (8. August 2012)

Bin mittlerweile auf die Airwave SchlÃ¤uche umgestiegen. Gibt es bei CRC fÃ¼r Ã¤uÃerst wenig Geld (bei gÃ¼nstigen Konditionen fÃ¼r 2,15â¬) das StÃ¼ck. Da rentiert sich das Flicken schon nicht mehr. Die Haltbarkeit ist auch sehr ordentlich auch wenn man mal bis auf die Felge durchkommt.....


----------



## coaster (8. August 2012)

Der Decathlon Schlauch, den ich mir gestern montiert habe, ist im Auto geplatzt. Gott sei Dank nicht bei einem Gap o.ä. Und das bei 1,5 Bar...


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. August 2012)

Deswegen hatte ich das extra geschrieben, dass meine nicht gehalten haben..! Wäre sehr unangenehm, wenn das an anderer Stelle passiert wäre..


----------



## Eisbein (9. August 2012)

Hoffes schrieb:


> der alte war doch komplett geschweißt



nix geschweist: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@ to-bi-bo
ich trink noch schnell den cafe leer und antworte dann


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. August 2012)

Ich hab im Keller noch einen Highroller gefunden.. Profil ist okay, lohnt sich das aufziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (10. August 2012)

versuch ists wert


----------



## To-bi-bo (11. August 2012)

Wenn ich die Felge fahren möchte: Echo TR VR-Felge
Welche Felgenbandbreite sollte ich dann nehmen?
Hat jemand zufällig auch den ERD zur Hand?


----------



## Hoffes (11. August 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> nix geschweist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zeig mir den noch in 150mm länge und wo man den kaufen kann


kaufen kann man nur die geschweißte version

lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## Trialmaniax (11. August 2012)

David, wie wärs mit dem hier. Sieht mir auch bissl haltbarer aus:

http://www.trialbikeshop.de/product/zhi-vorbau-150mm-30/

hab ich neulich auch ähnlich von Born bei sonem Spanier im Shop gesehen.


----------



## Eisbein (11. August 2012)

redeten wir von der 150er variante? naja wurscht, es gab sie jedenfalls, aber ich glaube dann von rockman und zhi...

btw. hat jemand den oben gezeigten vorbau und würde ihn mir abtreten?!


----------



## magicmaggi (17. August 2012)

24 zoll big betty, fat albert oder high roller? 

was hat am meisten bounce? gewicht ist nebensache....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (17. August 2012)

big betty x1000


----------



## magicmaggi (17. August 2012)

Monty98 schrieb:


> big betty x1000



echt so gut? war schon drauf und dran einfach nen holy roller zu nehmen weil ich so viel unterschiedliches gelesen habe. den holy mag ja scheinbar jeder...

aber danke


----------



## Eisbein (18. August 2012)

trial kann die betty gut - sehr gut sogar, für alles andere eher nicht zu gebrauchen!


----------



## axomolch (20. August 2012)

Morgen.... hab da mal ne frage zur echo tr felge.... und zwar wollte ich wissen ob es standart ist, dass die"naht" der felge immer geöffnet ist. Also nicht miteinander verbunden ist. Es ist ein kaum erkennbarer spalt, da es mir vorher noch nie aufgefallen ist, dachte ich, ich frag mal. Achso, bei neuer felge entdeckt..... da ich zwei verschiedene breiten habe und es bei beiden ist, wirds wohl so stimmen, aber vielleicht weiß ja jemand von euch mehr... lg


----------



## Sherco (21. August 2012)

An der stelle sind die Felgen zusammengesteckt, ist völlig normal.


----------



## Roid (21. August 2012)

Mit wie viel NM sollten denn die schrauben von den Bremsaufnahmen an nem Echorahmen  und der Gabel fest geschraubt werden? Eigendlich mach ich immer so pi mal Daumen, aber wills nicht übertreiben, denn nach fest kommt ab ;-)


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (21. August 2012)

Taste Dich langsam ran. Wenn es locker ist, ein bisschen mehr. Fahre an der Disc Bremse vorne komplett Alu Schrauben. Dort ziehe ch auch sachte nach Gefühl an. 
Sicherlich schwer, fundierte Angaben (Hersteller Angaben) zu finden, was Nm angeht.


----------



## duro e (21. August 2012)

ich zieh eig fast alle schrauben mit meinem mini tool fest , da ist der hebel super kurz und man merkt halt schnell den punkt wo es fest ist , man merkt eig auch wann die schraube material frisst . wenn sie nicht fest genug sind wirste ja merken das der bremssattel sich minimal bewegt , dann ziehst sie etwas mehr an und gut ist. von alu schrauben rate ich daher eher ab , da diese halt doch sehr weich sind. fahre ziemlich überall am rad normale stahlschrauben mit der festigkeitsklasse 8.8 , die können richtig angebombt werden und halten es auch aus-


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (22. August 2012)

Wie kannst Du davon abraten, ohne auf Erfahrungen zurück greifen zu können? Dieses Gerücht, über die bösen Alu-Schrauben, halten sich sehr hartnäckig im Netz. 
Fahre jetzt schon gut 6 Monate mit den Schrauben, sogar an der Vr. Klemmung ! Und ich kann berichten, dass ich keine Einzige abgerissen/kaputt Gefahren habe. 

Warum sollte man Schrauben auch immer "anknallen" bis es nicht mehr geht?


----------



## Insomnia- (22. August 2012)

Ich mach ja viel mit meinem Trialrad und bin auch der letzte Grobmotoriker aber keinen Arbeitsvorgang an eben diesem würde ich mit "anbomben" betiteln.
Festgezogen wird mit gefühl und aus dem Handgelenk, fertig ist die Kiste.
Aluschrauben bin ich bisher auch überall Problemfrei gefahren, mit einer Ausnahme und das waren die Bremsscheibenschrauben vom Vorbesitzer.
Alu? Why not, wem die 40gramm was bringen die man mit nem Komplettsatz Aluschrauben spart...
Das einzige wo ich mit NM arbeite ist mein Auto, alles andere wird nach Gefühl geschraubt, so auch am Fahrrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (22. August 2012)

ich greife auf erfahrungen vom beruf zurück , ich sehe bei uns ganz klar bei welchen belastungen die schrauben einfach schlapp machen , und beim rad sind die belastungen ja teils auch nicht ohne  aber jedem das seine , nur manche fahren warscheinlich alu schrauben , aber dann direkt die anti leichtbau kette mit 800 g ^^.


----------



## ecols (23. August 2012)

Die meisten Gewindelöcher am Rad sind eh Alu..


----------



## ingoingo (23. August 2012)

ecols schrieb:


> Die meisten Gewindelöcher am Rad sind eh Alu..




Es sind ja nicht die Gewindeflanken die bei Alu Schrauben nachgeben sondern der zylindrische Kern....


----------



## Insomnia- (24. August 2012)

Ich fahr lieber Alu Kurbelschrauben und Alu an der Klemmung für bremshebel o.ä.
Als eine zu leichte Kette.
Wenn ich da mit meinem vollen Gewicht in die pedale lange, dann verlasse ich mich auf meine Kette.
Mein 26" wog irgendwas zwischen 9 und 10 kg, mein 20" wiegt irgendwas mit 9... und nichts darann war Leichtbau. Bin mit dem Gewicht voll zufrieden und kann mich aufs rad verlassen
An manchen Teilen sollte man einfach nicht sparen.


----------



## misanthropia (26. August 2012)

Heizerer2000 schrieb:


> [...] meiner Meinung nach nichts über eine Hope,zumindest am Hinterrad.



Fahre Echo Disc hinten. Ein zweites Mal werde ich sie nicht kaufen. Mit Hope Bremsbelägen an Echo Scheibe ist es besser geworden, teste das Ganze nochmal mit Alligator Scheibe aber bisher rate ich vom Kauf ab und Empfehle ebenfalls Hope.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. August 2012)

Hat hier schonmal jemand einen Alu-Rahmen abgebeizt? Wenn ja, welches Produkt und welche Vorgehensweise sind empfehlenswert?

Danke!


----------



## ingoingo (26. August 2012)

Um Eloxierte Alu Sachen abzubeizen verwendet man Rohrreiniger auch NaOH oder Natronlauge. 

Ich vermute du willst Farbe runterbekommen, dazu hab ich leider kein Tipp.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. August 2012)

Richtig, will den Lack entfernen


----------



## To-bi-bo (26. August 2012)

Grüneck Abbeizer soll funktionieren! (stinkt aber wie sau und sollte nur im Freien + Atemmaske gemacht werden!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (26. August 2012)

Ich habe meinen Rahmen glasmattieren und eloxieren lassen. Vom Abbeizen wurde mir damals abgeraten, obwohl sie auch dazu in der Lage gewesen wären. Den genauen Grund habe ich jedoch nicht erfragt, da mir die Mattierung optisch besser gefiel.

... bei genauer Betrachtung ist dieser Beitrag wertlos, solange niemand ein Grund gegen Abbeizen einfällt.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. August 2012)

Wenn Abbeizer nicht stinkt, taugt er auch nichts, hab ich mir sagen lassen 

Es wird eben oft von Baumarkt-Abbeizern abgeraten, daher frage ich hier nach. Das GrÃ¼neck Zeug klingt schonmal gut, wieviel braucht es fÃ¼r einen Rahmen in etwa? Kommt man da mit dem Kilo hin?


----------



## magicmaggi (27. August 2012)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Wenn Abbeizer nicht stinkt, taugt er auch nichts, hab ich mir sagen lassen
> 
> Es wird eben oft von Baumarkt-Abbeizern abgeraten, daher frage ich hier nach. Das GrÃ¼neck Zeug klingt schonmal gut, wieviel braucht es fÃ¼r einen Rahmen in etwa? Kommt man da mit dem Kilo hin?



decotric abbeizer rasant

wurde mehrfach im forum hochgelobt!!!!


----------



## erwinosius (27. August 2012)

Wiki sagt:


> Beizen von Aluminium
> 
> Beizen von Aluminium dient oft der Vorbehandlung für Klebeverbindungen, die mit eloxiertem oder walzblankem Aluminium schwierig sind. Der Beizprozess verwendet eine Mischung aus 27,5 Gew.% konzentrierter Schwefelsäure und 7,5 Gew.-% Natriumdichromat (Na2Cr2O7 · 2H2O) sowie als Rest (65 Gew.-%) Wasser.
> 
> ...





> dient der Herauslösung des Siliciums


 könnte eine Veränderung des Aluminiumgefüges und dadurch eine Festigkeitsmindernde Wirkung haben.....Ist aber eine reine Spekulation


----------



## To-bi-bo (27. August 2012)

Bitte nicht halb zitieren, da steht doch was von Flusssäure und dass diese weitesgehend in D verboten ist!


----------



## erwinosius (28. August 2012)

steht doch im Zitat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (28. August 2012)

erwinosius schrieb:


> steht doch im Zitat?



ja aber doch völlig irrellevant, da ja in D eh verboten!


----------



## misanthropia (1. September 2012)

Update Echo Disc HR
Funktioniert zufriedenstellend mit Hope Belägen UND Alligator Disc. 
Dafür Hope Produkte nicht mit der Echo Scheibe, bzw nichtmal die Beläge mit Echo Scheibe.


----------



## Sherco (2. September 2012)

Ich hab an meiner ebenfalls die Hope Beläge dran gemacht. Die Originalen sind einfach für den Mülleimer.


----------



## Insomnia- (7. September 2012)

Soo mein 20" Echo hat schon extrem Tiefe Einschläge die in aller Freude das reißen erwarten, daher soll schonmal Ersatz angeschafft werden. Also soll ein neuer Rahmen her!

Bedingungen :
Lang (1010 min)
Hohes tretlager(60-80+)
Stabil, Gewicht nicht soooo wichtig aber auch keinen 2kg 20" Rahmen 
Keine Krüppel kurzen kettenstreben...
Und bezahlbar soll er sein

Also suche ich die eierlegende wollmilchsau


Hab den onza Ice gefunden, hat da wer Erfahrung? Sieht solide aus und die maße sind optimal... Was meint ihr ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (14. September 2012)

Ich war ja skeptisch, aber das Zeug kann einiges!





1Kg von Tischlereicenter.eu fÃ¼r 16,90â¬ ink. Versand. Etwas rÃ¼ckstÃ¤ndig und langsam der Shop, aber dafÃ¼r eine der einzigen Adresse bei der es das gibt.


----------



## kamo-i (14. September 2012)

Ok. Und wofür verwendet? Ist das Skye bald nicht mehr orange, oder worauf kann man gespannt sein? ^^


----------



## To-bi-bo (14. September 2012)

Oder hast du dein gelbes Inspired doch behalten und es ist jetzt nicht mehr gelb?


----------



## To-bi-bo (14. September 2012)

Nachdem sich heute mein gebraucht gekaufter Koxx K-SAS Rahmen als Totalschaden entpuppt hat (Vorbesitzer hat rechteckiges Fenster ins Steuerrohr geschnitten, an den Kanten sind jetzt ca. 0,5cm lange Risse...) muss mein Echo Control Rahmen nochmal herhalten..
Leider hat der Rahmen horizontale Ausfallenden und bietet keine Möglichkeit einen Kettenspanner zu montieren. Da ich aber ungern eine andere Übersetzung als 18:15 fahren möchte und diese mit neuer Kette und ohne Spanner nicht fahrbar ist, suche ich eine Möglichkeit für einen Spanner für horizontale Ausfallenden. Ich habe diesen Spanner für Echo Naben, kann ich den auch in horizontalen Ausfallern nutzen?


----------



## jan_hl (14. September 2012)

edit: ich glaub nicht, dass das das ist, was du wolltest... Ich bin verworren 



Ich hab sowas:









Funktioniert perfekt


----------



## To-bi-bo (14. September 2012)

Ne.. genau das ist es nicht.. Mein Ausfallende ist einfach zu kurz für die angestrebte Übersetzung von 18:15.. Wenn die Kette gespannt wäre, dann wäre ich schon hinter dem Ausfallende.. 
Daher brauche ich eigentlich einen Spanner, der wirklich spannt 
Werde erstmal den Echo Naben-Spanner probieren, vllt. funktioniert der ja..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (14. September 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Werde erstmal den Echo Naben-Spanner probieren, vllt. funktioniert der ja..



Er funktioniert leider nicht.. kann doch nicht sein, dass die gängigste Trial-Übersetzung von 18:15 an einem Trialrahmen nicht fahrbar ist...?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (15. September 2012)

Du könntest dir das Sytem des 74Kingz Kettenspanners nachbauen. Ich hab zwar kein Bild, kenne aber schon zwei Trialer bei denen das gut funktioniert. Das Original wird leider nicht mehr hergestellt.


----------



## To-bi-bo (15. September 2012)

Hast du mal an Beispielbild? Wäre nett!


----------



## trialkoxxer (15. September 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Nachdem sich heute mein gebraucht gekaufter Koxx K-SAS Rahmen als Totalschaden entpuppt hat (Vorbesitzer hat rechteckiges Fenster ins Steuerrohr geschnitten, an den Kanten sind jetzt ca. 0,5cm lange Risse...)



und wenn man die aussparung professionell größer macht?! geht das (vom restl. material her)?
wenn es dir das wert wäre, kann man da noch was machen....
siehe......


----------



## To-bi-bo (15. September 2012)

Wenn ich sehe wie viel Material da schon weggenommen wurde und wieviel ich wegnehmen müsste, um die Risse zu beseitigen, dann kommt das nicht in Frage.. zumal ich den Rahmen als "frei von Rissen" gekauft habe


----------



## trialkoxxer (15. September 2012)

deshalb die frage wegen dem material. wenn du es für irreparabel hältst, dann geht das eben nicht.
ps: auch schön so ein "mogel" hier zu kaufen........


----------



## jan_hl (15. September 2012)

@To-bi-bo
Kannst du nicht sowas zweckentfremden?

http://www.schaltauge.com/Notfall-Schaltauge-02
http://problemsolversbike.com/products/universal_derailleur_hanger/
http://www.probikekit.com/eu/bikes-...ergency-derailleur-hanger-qr-rear-wheels.html
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=20322

Und dann einfach einen der vielen normalen Kettenspanner verwenden?


----------



## Angelo Berlin (16. September 2012)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Hast du mal an Beispielbild? Wäre nett!



74 Kingz Kettenspanner:
Die Kette schleift dabei über ein Stück Kunststoff. Dieses wird durch ein biegsames Metallblech auf Spannung gebracht (sieht man leider auf keinem der Bilder, da durch Kettenstrebe verdeckt).




Über ein Winkelblech ist das ganze zwischen Nabe und Rahmen geklemmt.


----------



## ecols (17. September 2012)

Bei den älteren Echo modellen ist es normal, dass das Rad bei einer alten Kette sehr weit hinten sitzt. Die Schrauben von meiner Nabe schauen auch immer ein bissl hinten über. Ich würde an deiner stelle ne neue stabile Kette kaufen und das Rad in 18:15 montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (17. September 2012)

Zum Übergang werde ich mir jetzt mal ein halbes Kettenglied holen, ist die einzige sinnvolle Möglichkeit.. 
Die neue Kette sitzt bei der Übersetzung schon hinter dem Klemmbereich, was ich dann machen soll, wenn die sich längt wüsste ich nicht..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. September 2012)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Ich war ja skeptisch, aber das Zeug kann einiges!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





-edit-

Inspired scheint Gabel und Rahmen verschiedenen zu lackieren... Das Zeug hat die Gabel innerhalb von 40 Minuten aufs Alu gebracht, daher meine Euphorie bevor es an Rahmen etc. ging...

Nun zeigt das Produkt aber 0 Wirkung am Rahmen, auch nach dreimaligem Auftragen. Der Lack ist jetzt zwar weich gewesen, und konnte mit scharfen GegenstÃ¤nden abgeschabt werden - dies war aber nicht Sinn der Sache, da der Lack einfach immernoch viel zu widerspenstig war.

Hab' den nun in einer groÃen OberflÃ¤chen-Technik Firma abgegeben - er wird jetzt fÃ¼r ca. 20â¬ ge-Kunststoff-strahlt, was angesichts von mind. 16,90â¬ fÃ¼r angeblich gute Beize (Griff ins Klo...) mehr als fair ist, hat man doch selbst keinen Stress mit Lack, Chemie, Schleifen oder sonstwas und lÃ¤sst einfach Leute ran, die Ahnung davon haben...
In dem Fall kann man ruhig auch etwas Werbung machen, denn die Jungs von munk-schmitz.de in KÃ¶ln wissen wenigstens, was sie tun.. Hab viele Betriebe abgeklappert, die sich entweder ins FÃ¤ustchen gelacht haben, weil man "nur" mit einem Fahrradrahmen ankam oder die das Alu ungesunderweiser gesandstrahl hÃ¤tten..
Der Mensch bei M-S meinte aber direkt, es wÃ¤re kein Problem, weil es sich um Alu handle wÃ¼rde man das schonend mit Kunststoff strahlen und weil das eig. nur was fÃ¼r die Kaffeekasse wÃ¤re, solle ich mit 20â¬ rechnen. Nummer und Namen hinterlassen und in 1-2 Tagen vorbeikommen. Top!


Fazit: Dank sicherlich sinnvoller Richtlinien kann man wohl sÃ¤mtliche in DE erhÃ¤ltlichen Beizen als Fingerfarbe verwenden... Selbst das hochgelobte GrÃ¼neck Power.


----------



## Eisbein (17. September 2012)

An die chrisking fahrer: 

Meine achse ist gebrochen. Die nabe hab ich vor 4 jahren oder 5?! bei Aspire gekauft. Meint ihr, ich hab ne chance das es ein garantiefall ist? auf die CK naben gibt es ja 10Jahre afaik...

Hat da schon jemand erfahrung gesammelt?

Achja, ist eine ganz einfache classic ohne heavy duty axle


----------



## erwinosius (18. September 2012)

Auf jeden Fall probieren und vielleicht erst mal nicht verraten dass man Trial damit fährt *g*


----------



## erwinosius (18. September 2012)

Habe meine Fahrräder vorsichtshalber mal für die Versicherung katalogisiert und wollte fragen ob es bei den Trialrädern mittlerweile Standard ist dass die keine Rahmennummer mehr haben. Oder war ich einfach zu blöd sie zu finden.
Hab überall gesucht was man im zusammengebauten Zustand so sehen kann.
Ich weiß dass mein altes Coustellier noch eine Nummer hatte. Mein jetziger Rahmen (GU LE) scheint keine mehr zu haben....wie schauts da bei euch aus?

gruß
erwin


----------



## Angelo Berlin (18. September 2012)

Mein Adamant, mein Koxx und mein jetziges Echo hatten bzw. haben keine Rahmennummer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (18. September 2012)

Speedrace/FANS hat zb. aktuell immer noch Rahmennummern... (Tretlagerbereich)


----------



## family-biker (18. September 2012)

witzig,sogar mein marino hat eine,dabei ist der unterste preisklasse


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. September 2012)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> -edit-
> 
> Inspired scheint Gabel und Rahmen verschiedenen zu lackieren... Das Zeug hat die Gabel innerhalb von 40 Minuten aufs Alu gebracht, daher meine Euphorie bevor es an Rahmen etc. ging...
> 
> ...


----------



## hst_trialer (26. September 2012)

Sauber, die Oberfläche sieht vor allem schön samtig und gleichmäßig aus.


----------



## mpk1501 (28. September 2012)

hey leute!ich bin am überlegen mit dem trailen anzufangen!und wollte euch mal fragen ob man hiermit gut anfangen kann?
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...rial,bike,dirt,magura-hs11,neuwertig/79490375


----------



## dane08 (28. September 2012)

gibts die pedalkäfige für die monty kamel pedale (die hier http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/279) irgendwo einzeln bzw. ohne pedalkörper zu kaufen?


----------



## hst_trialer (28. September 2012)

mpk1501 schrieb:


> hey leute!ich bin am überlegen mit dem trailen anzufangen!und wollte euch mal fragen ob man hiermit gut anfangen kann?
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...rial,bike,dirt,magura-hs11,neuwertig/79490375



Geht schon für den Beginn, ist aber zu teuer für das was du bekommst.


----------



## MisterLimelight (28. September 2012)

> gibts die pedalkäfige für die monty kamel pedale (die hier http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/279) irgendwo einzeln bzw. ohne pedalkörper zu kaufen?



hier: http://www.al4bikes.com/b2c/producto/22165.9011202/2/monty-external-cages
macht aber nur sinn wenn Du da noch mehr bestellst, da sonst der Versand wohl teurer ist als die Käfige.


----------



## Eisbein (5. Oktober 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> An die chrisking fahrer:
> 
> Meine achse ist gebrochen. Die nabe hab ich vor 4 jahren oder 5?! bei Aspire gekauft. Meint ihr, ich hab ne chance das es ein garantiefall ist? auf die CK naben gibt es ja 10Jahre afaik...
> 
> ...



Gestern Nachmittag hab ich den jungs geschrieben, heute morgen hies es:

Schick uns die Achse auf billigstem weg, wenn wir die tracking nummer haben geht deine neue achse raus.
Wir brauchen die alte nur, um mit Chris King abzurechnen!


----------



## erwinosius (5. Oktober 2012)

so muss das sein. das ist der Grund warum es gerechtfertigt ist eine Nabe fÃ¼r 400â¬ zu fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (5. Oktober 2012)

na gut das ich nur gut die hälfte gezahlt hab.


----------



## hst_trialer (6. Oktober 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> na gut das ich nur gut die hälfte gezahlt hab.



Das dachte ich auch als ich die 400 von Erwin las... habe meine auch damals bei aspire gekauft, als die Konditionen noch gut waren.


----------



## dane08 (6. Oktober 2012)

da mein echo nun auch einen riss hat, wollte ich mal fragen wie es mit den neuen monty kamel rahmen aussieht. Die erste verion ist ja auch gerne am unterrohr bei der bashguard aufnahme gebrochen (mir ebenfalls), allerdings wurde das ganze ja inzwischen überarbeitet und die aufnahme ist mit ner platte verstärkt worden. Hat das funktioniert und weniger rahmen sind gebrochen?
UNd wie siehts mit den ausfallenden aus, braucht man immernoch ne monty nabe oder haben die das inzwischen angepasst?
p.s. zu post 3010 : hab mal bei krahnstöver angefragt und der bestellt die nun, oder wäre bereit die von pedalen abzubauen, wenn mans eilig hat


----------



## To-bi-bo (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich suche für mein "Urban"-26er einen neuen Vorderreifen.. Momentan fahre ich den Holy-Roller, hätte aber gerne etwas mit mehr Profil, darf ruhig auch etwas leichter sein.. Preis so bis 35, mehr muss nicht sein.. Hinten fahre ich eine RQ2,2 und bin sehr zufrieden..


----------



## Eisbein (25. Oktober 2012)

MountainKing (2) supersonic?
Speeking? X King?


----------



## Hoffes (25. Oktober 2012)

Kenda Small Blog 
bin ich die ganze Saison vorne gefahren fand ich ganz gut den reifen


----------



## Lateiner (2. November 2012)

Hallo ich weiÃ nicht ob dass schonmal gefragt wurde und ich leider wenig zeit habe um weiter nach zu suchen frage ich einfach nochmal... 
Also ich suche eine Hinterradfelge fÃ¼r mein 26â zoll rad die man oft anflexen kann und sie sollte natÃ¼rlich gelocht sein und ne Farbe haben weil meine jetzige weiÃe Felge ist schon etwas langweilig .Ich wÃ¼rde sie am liebsten beim Trialmarkt bestellen weil ich davon nur gutes gehÃ¶rt habe und ich dort schonmal etwas bestellt habe.
GruÃ Lateiner


----------



## Hoffes (2. November 2012)

Also die dickste Felgenflanke hat die zhi Felge 2,6mm trialtech hat 1,6mm


----------



## Lateiner (2. November 2012)

Wo gibts diese zhi Felge?Ich muss mir die erst ma anschaun ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (2. November 2012)

Du musst keine spezielle Felge haben , es kommt nur drauf an wie oft du flext und wie viel material du immer abträgst. 
Ich flex z.b 1mal monatlich , und mit ner dünnen trennscheibe , ohne druck auf die flex.
so nehm ich kaum material  ab , hab aber ne super feine und scharfe flexung.

dementsprechend lang halten dann die felgen auch , dir bringt keine 2,6mm wandstärke was , wenn du mit der dicksten schrubbscheibe auf der stelle flext


----------



## Lateiner (2. November 2012)

Danke da hast du Recht.Dann suche ich also nach einer stabilen Felge die farbig ist und gut für einen Anfänger sein sollte .


----------



## duro e (2. November 2012)

Kauf dir einfach ne Echo Felge , ob Urban oder Tr ist Wurst , die sind billig , gibts in vielen Farben , sind zwar nicht leicht , aber dafür die stabilsten die ich kenne! Flexen kannste die sowieso ewig . Hab die schon an vielen Rädern gefahren


----------



## Lateiner (2. November 2012)

Ok vielen dank .Was ist eigentlich an VR und HR Feelgen?Kann ich dann meeine alten Speichen wiedeer benutzen?


----------



## erwinosius (3. November 2012)

Ich schätze mal dass du wissen willst was der Unterschied ist. Ganze und sinnvolle Sätze wären da hilfreich.
Der Unterschied ist dass die vorderen Felgen schmaler sind als die Hinteren. Du kannst deine alten Speichen wieder benutzen wenn deine neuen Felgen den gleichen ERD (das ist das Felgeninnenmaß) haben wie deine Alten. Bei sowas hilft dein Freund Google auch sehr.
Wenn du das allerdings noch nie gemacht hast (worauf ich deiner Frage nach schließe) rate ich dir ab das ohne jegliche Hilfestellung zu tun.

gruß
erwin


----------



## Lateiner (3. November 2012)

Ja ok,ich werde die Felge zusammen mit einem Bekannten einspeichen.Haben etwa nicht alle 26â Felgen das selbe InnenmaÃ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lateiner (3. November 2012)

Jetz nochmal eine Frage :Wo gibts noch die Echo Felgen weil beim Trialmarkt gibts nur Schwarze und Silberne ...


----------



## ingoingo (3. November 2012)

ruf einfach mal dort an. Die haben meistens mehr auf Lager als im Online Shop angeboten wird 

Und Nein, der ERD ist meistens unterschiedlich. Kommt auch drauf an ob die Felge versetzte Löcher hat oder nicht.


----------



## Lateiner (1. Dezember 2012)

Jezt frage ich schon wieder:Ich habe nun bei meiner Felge die Löcher gezählt und habe festgestellt dass sie nur 30 hat,is dann etwas anders außer die Lochzahl wenn man eine Felge mit 32 Löchern nimmt ?
Haben alle 26" Felgen die gleiche Anzahl an Speichen ?

Gruß Lateiner


----------



## Sherco (1. Dezember 2012)

Was hast du denn für löcher gezählt?! 32 loch- 32 Speichen. Es hat natürlich nicht jedes Laufrad die gleiche Anzahl an speichen. 30 Loch Felgen sind sehr sehr untypisch( Kann man glaub ich garnicht sinnvoll kreuzen? ). Ich gehe davon aus, du hast die löcher zwecks gewichtsersparnis gezählt.... Gemeint sind natürlich(versteht sich aber eigentlich von selber) die löcher für die Speichen.


----------



## Lateiner (1. Dezember 2012)

Ja dann hat sichs geklärt ich hab die großen Löcher gezählt 
Speichenlöcher habe ich auch 32.

Danke


----------



## Eisbein (1. Dezember 2012)

na dann hast du ja doch noch alle Löcher in der Felge!


----------



## family-biker (2. Dezember 2012)

ventilloch nicht vergessen lol


----------



## Sherco (2. Dezember 2012)

Eisbein schrieb:


> na dann hast du ja doch noch alle Löcher in der Felge!



 Ob er den versteht?


----------



## Lateiner (2. Dezember 2012)

Ja den versteh ich


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (2. Dezember 2012)

Carbon Gabel. Wer kennt sich in der Szene aus und kann mir etwas zur Haltbarkeit, Disc Version und lieferbarer erzählen ? 26"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To-bi-bo (4. Dezember 2012)

Jemand Erfahrung mit diesem Steuersatz im Trial-Einsatz?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (4. Dezember 2012)

Jo, seit einem Jahr.

LÃ¤uft - wie jeder andere industriegelagerte Steuersatz auch... nur teurer 
Die geben sich alle nicht viel, bis auf das Gewicht.


----------



## To-bi-bo (4. Dezember 2012)

Okay, danke Martin - finde ihn einfach schön, daher die Nachfrage.


----------



## Lateiner (5. Dezember 2012)

Jetz mal eine dumme Frage:Wenn bei einer Nabe 135mm steht ist wahrscheinlich die Breite gemeint.Von wo misst man dan diese Breite Gehören auch die Schrauben dazu ?

Gruß Lateiner


----------



## jan_hl (5. Dezember 2012)

135 mm ist der innere Abstand zwischen den den beiden Ausfallenden am Rahmen. Die Schrauben zählen also nicht dazu, sondern nur der Teil der innen am Rahmen anliegt.


----------



## dane08 (12. Dezember 2012)

bin derzeit auf der suche nach einer trialtauglichen jacke, da es ja so langsam kälter wird.
Kann mir jemand was empfehlen? wichtig wäre mir: Wind/- Wasserabweisend aber trotzdem atmungaktiv (will mich nicht fühlen als hät ich nen plastickbeutel an), gute bewegungsfreiheit, halbwegs warm - am besten mit herausnehmbarem innnenteil
und natürlich günstig 

würd mich über antworten freuen!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Dezember 2012)

Günstig? Nicht direkt.
Schau Dich bei GoreTex (sehr Wasserabweisend/Atmungsaktiv), Jack Wulfskin (sehr Warm, relertiv beweglich- (persönlich unsympathisch)) und Mammuth (Bergsteiger/Outdoor) mal um. 
Stoff und Design sind ja eher Subjektiver Natur. 

Preislich auch eher Mittel- gehobene Klasse. Dafür kaufst Du es Dir auch nur einmal.


----------



## MisterLimelight (13. Dezember 2012)

Thermotrikot und (thermo-)funktionsunterwäsche. Dazu Skisocken. Als Oberschicht reicht dann eine einfache Fleecejacke oder Regenjacke. 
Günstig: eBay-Auktionen. Dort stürzen sich die Leute aber wie verrückt auf oben genannte Firmen. Darum ruhig mal einen Blick auf die vorschläge von eBay werfen: Löffler, Craft, Marmot, Odlo, ...
Mein Zeug ersteiger ich meist hier: http://www.ebay.de/sch/vexario/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686
Deren Auktionen laufen nur 3 Tage, man kann 10 Tage lang Artikel sammeln und zahlt nur einmal Porto.


----------



## Eisbein (13. Dezember 2012)

Wenns wirklich gut atmungsasktiv sein soll dabei wind und wasser abweisend, such nach jacken mit Goretex Active Shell membranen.

Aber generell geb ich björn da recht. Würde nicht unbedingt mit einer jacke fahren wollen. 
Lieber gescheite unterwäsche und 3 dünne lagen drüber: fertig. Evtl. windstopper unterwäsche,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (13. Dezember 2012)

Kauf dir was günstiges bei Engelbert Strauss, für 60 kriegt man da schon was solides.


----------



## Roid (25. Dezember 2012)

Wie bekomm ich denn mein Echo Freilaufritzel demontiert, ist ja geschraubt, oder? brauch ich da nen spezial Schüssel oder geht das auch anders?

hat sich erledigt.... Habe rausgefunden


----------



## supasini (31. Dezember 2012)

ich hab gerade mein erstes Trial-Rad zusammengeschraubt:







Bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich den Kettenspanner richtig montiert hab - die Schraube schlägt so von unten gegen die Kettenstrebe. Ist das normal oder hab ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## Sherco (31. Dezember 2012)

Sieht richtig aus. Solange die Kette gespannt ist, sollte das gehen.
Schönes Rad, aber verbau dir hinten lieber eine VBrake. Der Konstruktion würde ich so am Hinterrad nicht vertrauen ohne 4punkt-Aufnahme.


----------



## supasini (31. Dezember 2012)

Ist aber genau so von Syntace vorgesehen: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=992


----------



## Sherco (31. Dezember 2012)

hmm fährt sich das steif?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (31. Dezember 2012)

das haut so schon hin,denk ich.


----------



## supasini (31. Dezember 2012)

ohne den Booster flext es ganz ordentlich beim Bremsen, mit ist ok.


----------



## Pipo33 (31. Dezember 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> Ist aber genau so von Syntace vorgesehen: http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=1&pk=992



Kann man in dem Ventil im Rahmen etwa irgend ein leichtes Gas einfüllen?


----------



## To-bi-bo (31. Dezember 2012)

Pipo33 schrieb:


> Kann man in dem Ventil im Rahmen etwa irgend ein leichtes Gas einfüllen?



Ich glaub es geht eher darum, dass man einen Überdrück erzeugen kann, um die Beulenanfälligkeit zu reduzieren oder Beulen rauszubekommen..


----------



## family-biker (31. Dezember 2012)

yep


----------



## supasini (31. Dezember 2012)

genau. 
Aber da ich Chemiker bin könnte ich Wasserstoff einfüllen und das Rad würde dann nur noch die Hälfte wiegen (oder so)


----------



## Monty98 (31. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Pipo33 (31. Dezember 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> genau.
> Aber da ich Chemiker bin könnte ich Wasserstoff einfüllen und das Rad würde dann nur noch die Hälfte wiegen (oder so)



An sowas dachte ich auch, wenn man die ganzen Leichtbau verrückten bedenkt


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (31. Dezember 2012)

Es wurde schonmal in einem Schweizer Forum diskutiert und nachgerechnet ob sich Helium im Rahmen lohnen würde. 

Dieser müsste natürlich komplett luftdicht sein. Das wiegt schonmal, bzw müsste der Rahmen in einer Helium Atmosphäre (?) zusammen geschweißt werden. Sowas gibt es -wenn ich mich recht erinnere- im Titan Rahmen Bau. 

Also rechnete man nach ob mit Helium gefüllte Kügelchen im Rahmen was bringen. Das Ergebnis lag irgendwo zwischen 0,01Gramm -0,0001


----------



## family-biker (31. Dezember 2012)

das isses aber wert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (1. Januar 2013)

Naja wenn man dafür alle Öffnungen der Rohre verschweißen muss rentiert sich das nicht wirklich. Man kann ja nahezu an allen Stößen der Rohre ein Loch reinbohren.


----------



## benzman (1. Januar 2013)

man konnte das unterrohr unter druck setzen und so der dellengefahr entgegenwirken... theoretisch...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. Januar 2013)

benzman schrieb:


> man konnte das unterrohr unter druck setzen und so der dellengefahr entgegenwirken... theoretisch...



Was das Prinzip der Syntace Rahmen war.


----------



## To-bi-bo (1. Januar 2013)

Wir drehen uns im Kreis


----------



## jan_hl (1. Januar 2013)

Würde es was bringen wenn man das Unterrohr mit Helium füllt?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (1. Januar 2013)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Würde es was bringen wenn man das Unterrohr mit Helium füllt?



Nein, wie willst Du das Helium reinbekommen und halten? Das Ventil dazu würde die Gewichtsvorteile vernichten.


----------



## supasini (7. Januar 2013)

Angenommen, das Unterrohr hat 1,25 L Volumen (50 mm Durchmesser, ca. 60 cm lang, Werte sind geschätzt), dann entspricht das  nach pV=nRT (Gasgleichung) ca. 0,05 mol bei 1013 hPa Druck und einer Temperatur von 25°C = 298 K. 
das würde einen Gewichtsunterschied zwischen Luft mit ca. 1,4 g und Helium mit 0,2 g von 1,2 g ausmachen.
Lohnt sich doch! 
Noch besser ist es aber, wenn man beides auf 10 bar Druck erhöht, dann verzehnfacht sich auch die Gewichtsersparnis im Verhältnis. 
Leider ist das dann schwerer als ein normaler Rahmen, der einfach nur Luft im Unterrohr hat.
Geschweißt wird übrigens nicht in Helium-Atmosphäre, sondern unter Argon. Und das hat wieder ne höhere Dichte als Luft (wehalb man es auch benutzt).


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Januar 2013)

supasini schrieb:


> Geschweißt wird übrigens nicht in Helium-Atmosphäre, sondern unter Argon. Und das hat wieder ne höhere Dichte als Luft (wehalb man es auch benutzt).



Um einen Rahmen ohne Ventil zu füllen, wäre es wohl ein Schritt. 
Mit dem Argon im Titan Rahmen Bau wollt ich nicht aufschlagen. Da mir die Kenntnisse des ,,Warum's" fehlen. Hatte etwas mit den Schweißnähten Zutun (?)

Dadurch müsste das Unterrohr geschlossen werden. Was da an zusätzlichem Material anfällt + zusätzliche Kosten. Dann lieber Carbon Gabel


----------



## Eisbein (7. Januar 2013)

sofern ich mich noch an meine 3 semester chemie auf der uni erinnere, sollte die verwendung von Argon primär zur abschirmung/verdrängung von sauerstoff dienen. Vermutlich um i.eine reaktion/oxidation oder ein entzünden zu unterbinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (7. Januar 2013)

> Argon primär zur abschirmung/verdrängung von sauerstoff dienen. Vermutlich um i.eine reaktion/oxidation oder ein entzünden zu unterbinden.



Argon wird beim Schweißen als Schutzgas verwendet. Gerade beim Schweißen von Nichteisenmetallen ist ein vollständiges Abschirmen des Sauerstoffs notwendig. Beim (fachgerechten) Schweißen von Rohren werden diese auch innen mit Argon gefüllt. Von Außen wird das Gas durch den Schweißbrenner und evtl weitere Vorrichtungen zugeführt.
Bei technisch hochanspruchvollen Anwendungen kann evtl auch unter kompletter Schutzgasatmosphäre geschweißt werden.

Prinzipiell kann man anstatt Argon auch Helium verwenden. Allerdings sprechen die höhren Kosten und die schlechtere Handhabbarkeit (leichter als Luft) dagegen. Im amerikanischen Raum wird allerdings noch mehr mit Helium geschweißt.

Wenn du einen Titan Rahmen mit zuwenig Schutzgas schweißt, kannst du ihn nach dem Schweißen sofort dem Schrottcontainer zuführen. Sobald Titan glüht und mit Luftsauerstoff in Verbindung kommt, ist der Werkstoff irreparabel hinüber...deswegen ist hier besonderer Aufwand zu betreiben.
Bei anderen Werkstoffen kann man den Rahmen evtl noch durch ausschleifen und neu Schweißen retten.

Einfacher ist das ganze bei Stahl. Hier kann sogar mit SAuerstoffanteil im Schutzgas geschweißt werden.

Hoffe das war verständlich. Für weitere Fragen steh ich gern zur Verfügung

gruß
erwin


----------



## To-bi-bo (7. Januar 2013)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Vermutlich um i.eine reaktion/oxidation zu unterbinden.



So ist es.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Januar 2013)

Danke für die ausführliche Erklärung !


----------



## Hoffes (7. Januar 2013)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Argon wird beim Schweißen als Schutzgas verwendet. Gerade beim Schweißen von Nichteisenmetallen ist ein vollständiges Abschirmen des Sauerstoffs notwendig. Beim (fachgerechten) Schweißen von Rohren werden diese auch innen mit Argon gefüllt. Von Außen wird das Gas durch den Schweißbrenner und evtl weitere Vorrichtungen zugeführt.
> Bei technisch hochanspruchvollen Anwendungen kann evtl auch unter kompletter Schutzgasatmosphäre geschweißt werden.
> 
> Prinzipiell kann man anstatt Argon auch Helium verwenden. Allerdings sprechen die höhren Kosten und die schlechtere Handhabbarkeit (leichter als Luft) dagegen. Im amerikanischen Raum wird allerdings noch mehr mit Helium geschweißt.
> ...



Da gibt es nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen


----------



## ingoingo (8. Januar 2013)

Hab hier ne Trialtech Hs Gabel. Die hat unten schon einen Konus. Kann ich somit auf den Stahlkonus unter dem Lager verzichten ? 


Grüße 

Ingo


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Januar 2013)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Hab hier ne Trialtech Hs Gabel. Die hat unten schon einen Konus. Kann ich somit auf den Stahlkonus unter dem Lager verzichten ?
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Ja kannst Du. Vorausgesetzt ist kompatibel zu deinem Steuersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (8. Januar 2013)

danke


----------



## Hoffes (9. Januar 2013)

Des wäre mir neu das die trialtechgabeln einen Konus haben


----------



## ingoingo (9. Januar 2013)

Naja für einen Konus ist es ein bisschen zu klein. Eher so ein Radienübergang!
Aber dann setzt sich das ja erst langsam wenn ich das mit dem Stahlkonus montiere oder?


----------



## Hoffes (9. Januar 2013)

Den konus muss man auch auf den gabeschaft draufschlagen ein Stück Rohr eignet sich dafür ganz gut


----------



## ingoingo (9. Januar 2013)

Aber der stahlkonus von meinem echo steuersatz ist geschlitzt!
Was soll ich da aufschlagen?


----------



## jan_hl (9. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrung wie lange diese Einspeichung am Hinterrad hält?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Trial-Bike-2...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2ec52be79e


----------



## To-bi-bo (9. Januar 2013)

Komplett radial am Hinterrad ist sicher keine gute Idee, dürfte nicht sehr angenehm zu fahren sein.. Wenn man Felgenbremsen fährt, dann kann man aber über Antriebsseite 3-fach und andere Seite radial nachdenken..


----------



## -OX- (10. Januar 2013)

@ ingoingo
zuerst solltest du klären ob die Trialtech gabel einen interierten Gabelkonus hat oder nicht.
(was ich eigentlich nicht glaube, da es nirgends erwähnt wird)
Denn eigentlich ist bei einer "normalen" Gabel da wo der Gabelkonus aufgeschlagen wird kein Radius.

Wenn die Gabel einen integrierten Gabelkonus hat (so wie zb. Echo)
dann kannst du nur Industrie gelagerte Steuersätze verbauen mit 32° oder 36°

Diese geschlitzte Scheibe von der du sprichst ist der obere Konus und wird nicht aufgeschlagen sondern aufgelegt und dann kommen deine Spacer und Vorbau.


----------



## Eisbein (10. Januar 2013)

es gibt für diverse steuersätze auch untere konen welche mit schlitz versehen sind! 
Bei meinem FSA Orbit i.was ist das zum beispiel so, da ist der untere konus dann auch noch aus Alu und nein, ich hab den oberen und unteren nicht vertauscht, ich glaube die waren sogar recht ähnlich. 

Hat den großen vorteil, das die montage und v.a. die demontage sehr viel einfacher und materialschonender ist.


----------



## ingoingo (10. Januar 2013)

-OX- schrieb:


> @ ingoingo
> zuerst solltest du klären ob die Trialtech gabel einen interierten Gabelkonus hat oder nicht.
> (was ich eigentlich nicht glaube, da es nirgends erwähnt wird)
> Denn eigentlich ist bei einer "normalen" Gabel da wo der Gabelkonus aufgeschlagen wird kein Radius.
> ...




Ich glaube ich habe die untere Scheibe mal selbst irgendwann geschlitzt. Bin mir nicht mehr sicher. Verwechseln tue ich nichts. Die untere ist aus Stahl, die obere auch geschlitzte aus Alu. 

Ich habe nun einfach eine Fase an der Stahlscheibe angeschliffen. Das sollte sich jetzt sauber setzen. 
Der Radius an der Stelle ist ja schon i.O.


Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -OX- (10. Januar 2013)

Ah ok das wusste ich nicht. (sind mir noch nicht untergekommen)
Ja man lernt nie aus


----------



## ingoingo (10. Januar 2013)

Der geschlossene Konus kommt ja von den Kugellager Steuersätzen. Da war er direkt die Laufbahn der Kugeln. Mittlerweile ist darauf ja nur das Industrielager. Und dem ist geschlitzt oder ungeschlitzt egal...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (10. Januar 2013)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung wie lange diese Einspeichung am Hinterrad hält?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Trial-Bike-2...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2ec52be79e



Hinten radial geht gar nicht! Davon ist zu 54702389472% abzuraten, da eine Radiale Einspeichung keine Drehkräfte übertragen kann. Es ginge nur radial auf der linken seite (bei Felgenbremse) und gekreuzt auf der Antriebsseite. Bei Drehkräften (Antrieb, Schreibenbremse) ist eine 3-fach Kreuzung das einzig Wahre.


----------



## florianwagner (10. Januar 2013)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Hab hier ne Trialtech Hs Gabel. Die hat unten schon einen Konus. Kann ich somit auf den Stahlkonus unter dem Lager verzichten ?
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...



hi ingo,

ja kannst du evtl nochmal den konus unten im richtigen winkel nachdrehen, bin ich auch ne zeit lang gefahren geht ohne probleme.


----------



## konrad (13. März 2013)

Ab welchem artikelpreis muss man zoll bezahlen,wenn man was aus den usa bestellt?


----------



## coaster (13. März 2013)

Als Gift bezeichnen lassen.


----------



## To-bi-bo (13. März 2013)

vorsätzliche Steuerhinterziehung und Zollbetrug.. na ob ein öffentliches Forum da der richtige Ort zum nachfragen ist..


----------



## konrad (13. März 2013)

lahmer haufen hier....


----------



## Sherco (13. März 2013)

Das ist mit Sicherheit weder der richtige Ort um über Politik, noch über Zollbetrug zu reden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (13. März 2013)

konrad schrieb:


> Ab welchem artikelpreis muss man zoll bezahlen,wenn man was aus den usa bestellt?


achtung halbwissen: i.was um die 20$ ?! Ist jedenfalls nicht so viel.

Für meine Chris King ersatzachse musste ich nichts an zoll zahlen.

Aber ich muss mich der meinung: "Lahmer haufen" anschließen. War doch eine normale frage, die man auch seriös beantworten kann...


----------



## konrad (13. März 2013)

um den anderen nicht vollends unrecht zun tun...ich hab die fragen noch mal umformuliert...danke an coaster für die hilfreichste antwort!


----------



## Eisbein (14. März 2013)

Geschenke werden nur bis zu einem Warenwert von 45â¬ euro nicht verzollt/versteuert:
http://www.zoll.de/DE/Fachthemen/Zo...ung/Privatsendungen/privatsendungen_node.html

http://www.zoll.de/DE/Privatpersone...t/Zoll-und-Steuern/zoll-und-steuern_node.html


----------



## ingoingo (20. März 2013)

Druckpunkt Tuning für alle Phatpads Fahrer:

Durch einen Konstruktionsfehler?! Stützt dich der Kolben der Hs33 nicht am Alu Pad sondern am eigentlichen Bremsbelag innen ab. Wenn ihr den Belag dort etwas abfeilt bekommt ihr einen besseren Druckpunkt. Nun drückt der Kolben gegen das backing.....

Ist mir grad beim schrauben aufgefallen.....

vg


----------



## Lateiner (26. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
die Frage hat zwar nicht ganz etwas mit Erfahrung zu tun aber vielleicht kann mir sie jemand beantworten.Ich benötige für meine mechanische Scheibenbremse neu Beläge aber ich weiß nicht welche dafür passen,weil ich dass Bike ja gebraucht gekauft habe.Auf der Bremse steht nur Winzip-CE und irgendwelche Zahlen und der Bremsgriff ist von Avid.Sagt das jemandem etwas?Wo gibts den sowas?Und gibt es verschiedene Beläge?
Gruß Lateiner


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. März 2013)

Mach mal ein Foto vom Bremssattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dane08 (14. April 2013)

da es meine hr felge nach eingem rumfeilen leider zerlegt hat, brauch ich eine neue.
Hatte an die neuen monty m5 gedacht. Kann aber leider nirgends irgendwelche daten finden womit ich die speichenlänge ausrechnen kann.Zudem ist das nicht gerade mein spezialgebiet und ich möchte ungerne was falsches bestellen.
Kann mir jemand sagen welche länge ich für die kamel nabe + m5 19" felge brauche?
oder irgendwelche daten zu m5 felge?
wäre für jede art der hilfe sehr dankbar!


----------



## JanStahl (14. April 2013)

dane08 schrieb:


> da es meine hr felge nach eingem rumfeilen leider zerlegt hat, brauch ich eine neue.
> Hatte an die neuen monty m5 gedacht. Kann aber leider nirgends irgendwelche daten finden womit ich die speichenlänge ausrechnen kann.Zudem ist das nicht gerade mein spezialgebiet und ich möchte ungerne was falsches bestellen.
> Kann mir jemand sagen welche länge ich für die kamel nabe + m5 19" felge brauche?
> oder irgendwelche daten zu m5 felge?
> wäre für jede art der hilfe sehr dankbar!



Da bietet sich ja schon an, einen Händler, der die Felgen auf Lager hat, zu fragen; der kann messen...


----------



## dane08 (14. April 2013)

hab ich auch schon getan. Hatte allerdings die hoffnung, das hier übers forum etwas beschleunigen zu können, damit ich die sachen morgen gleich bestellen kann.


----------



## konrad (18. April 2013)

Hi!
ist es jemandem schonmal passiert,dass der freilauf bei ner hope-nabe sich kaum noch drehen ließ,nachdem die achsschrauben festgezogen waren?
hab das HR gebraucht gekauft,laut verkäufer war die nabe auch grad beim service-läuf auch alles.meine überlegung nun-kann es was mit der länge der achsschrauben (8cm) zu tun habe,weil der freilauf letztlich fast gut funktioniert,nachdem ich noch extra unterlegscheiben außen unter die achsmutter gesteckt hab und das komplett festkrachen dieser schrauben ausgelassen hab.
oder im schlimmeren fall-wurde beim service vergessen ein spacer wieder einzubauen...

falls jemand da erfahrungen hat,wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## hst_trialer (19. April 2013)

Bekanntes Problem. Hatten wir (kamo-i und ich) auch schonmal. Hinter dem Freilauf sitzt eine Scheibe die vermutlich fehlt. Wenn du nach dem Service-Video für die Nabe suchst und es dir anschaut, dann weisen sie auf die Scheibe nochmal explizit hin.


----------



## ingoingo (19. April 2013)

Wer kann mir sagen welche Bremsbelagsrefills untereinander passen?

Phatpads
Tnn
Heatsink

Würde gerne in den Phatpads haltern Tnn fahren da ich von denen noch 2 Paar da hab.


----------



## florianwagner (19. April 2013)

ist glaub ich fast egal, zur not hinten einfach mit nem messer auf passung trimmen.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (20. April 2013)

Try all Simple Cage Titan: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Haltbarkeit der Pedalen? Gibt es die eigentlich nur in schwarz/gold?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. April 2013)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Try all Simple Cage Titan: Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Haltbarkeit der Pedalen? Gibt es die eigentlich nur in schwarz/gold?



Hab mich damals umgehört was diese (und die Echo SL Titan) Pedale angeht. Sollen eine zu klein dimensionierte Titan Achse haben, was zu Brüchen führt. 
Wären beschnittene Wellgo MG Ti nicht was für Dich ? Billiger und haltbar (meine haben nach ~7 Jahren den ersten Lager Schaden )


----------



## Angelo Berlin (20. April 2013)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Hab mich damals umgehört was diese (und die Echo SL Titan) Pedale angeht. Sollen eine zu klein dimensionierte Titan Achse haben, was zu Brüchen führt.
> Wären beschnittene Wellgo MG Ti nicht was für Dich ? Billiger und haltbar (meine haben nach ~7 Jahren den ersten Lager Schaden )



Plattformpedalen mag ich nicht, weil mir immer die Pins wegbrechen. Danke für deine Einschätzung zu den TI-Achsen, das spart Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (26. April 2013)

Ich habe mir eine neue Pumpe für den Rucksack gekauft. Lezyne Micro Floor Drive HV

Kann ich euch sehr empfehlen. (Habe bis jetzt oft die große Standpunpe mitgeschleppt. Mit dieser hier im Rucksack ist ein 2,4er Reifen mit ca. 100 Hüben voll. Das ist echt flott.

Der Ventilanschluss wird geschraubt.


----------



## dane08 (2. Mai 2013)

da mit die fahrradläden hier langsam auf die nerven gehen, bin ich am überlegen mir selbst einen zentrierständer zuzulegen- kann mir jemand was empfehlen?


----------



## Lateiner (2. Mai 2013)

Nimm einfach ne richtig alte Starrgabel Spann die in nen Schraubstock und mach mit nem Magneten die Feinmessuhr an den Schraubstock hin  Klappt  ziehmlich gut wenn die Gabel oben waagerecht ist dann kann man sie besser einspannen und sie sollte gut biegbar sein weil dann kann man die meisten Naben einspannen  
Vielleicht langt die dass ja schon 
Gruß Lateiner


----------



## dane08 (2. Mai 2013)

fürs noramle zentrieren nehm ich auch einfach ne alte gabel, allerdings habe ich das laufrad neu eingespeicht, d.h. seiten höhenschläge u. evtl. die ganze felge nicht mittig.
das kann ich mit meinem system nicht genau genug erkennen.
Eine feinmessuhr hab ich net.


----------



## Roid (26. Mai 2013)

Brauch ne neue Kette.habe momentan die "Ybn Chain MK 747 " drauf.

MIt welchen Ketten habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, evtll was leichteres als die 747 mit 405gramm?


----------



## duro e (26. Mai 2013)

fahre schon ewig nun die dünne litechain von kmc , die hält super , läuft  auch super und nichts lose.


----------



## Roid (26. Mai 2013)

@duro e

ist das die KMC Z610 HX? sollte man die eher vernieten, oder kann man auf das kettenschloss vertrauen?


----------



## dhmarc (26. Mai 2013)

Mein Statement, falls es jemanden interressiert___ fahre keine Kettenschlösser mehr, da diese mir immer vor der Kette den Geist versagen... habe keine Lust mehr auf potenzielle Schwachstellen.
So mancher Fahrradladen, verkauft schon keine Kettenschlösser mehr, da die selbst beim XC-Gebrauch den Geist aufgeben

Verniete ohne Rohloff und ohne spezielle Nietstifte und habe nie mehr Probleme gehabt. Rede von der normalen KMC-Coolchain


----------



## To-bi-bo (26. Mai 2013)

Nach persönlicher Erfahrung:

Rohloff-vernietet > normal vernietet > Kettenschloss

letztere sind mir schon 3 mal gerissen -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (26. Mai 2013)

ich fahr schon immer kettenschloss und hatte nie ein problem , jetzt an meinem koxx hab ich eins das aus nur 2 teilen besteht , normalerweise sinds immer 3 .


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Mai 2013)

Die dreiteiligen sind Selbstmord, die zweiteiligen KMC sind OK, vernietet hÃ¤lt so lang wie die Kette selbst..

KettenschlÃ¶sser gehÃ¶ren nicht ans Trialrad, das kann man nicht oft genug sagen. FrÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter reiÃen sie ALLE und dann heiÃt es "Aber das hielt doch so lange! Das ist ja noch nie passiert"
Seit ich verniete habe ich niemehr eine Kette zertreten, dabei kommt es mehr auf sauberes Arbeiten als auf den Nieter an.. habe auch "nur" einen BBB, und so lange man den letzten Billignieter richtig bedient wird das Ergebnis trotzdem immer gut.

Und wenn ich "leichter" und "Kette" in einem Thema im Trialforum schon lese... 
KMC Koolchain, breit oder schmal, der Rest gehÃ¶rt ans Rennrad


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (26. Mai 2013)

Gestern erst einen Kettenschlossbruch erlitten. Zum Glück kurz vor dem Drop. Hat mich dennoch erschreckt. 

Werde auch nur noch vernieten...!


----------



## ingoingo (26. Mai 2013)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Die dreiteiligen sind Selbstmord, die zweiteiligen KMC sind OK, vernietet hÃ¤lt so lang wie die Kette selbst..
> 
> KettenschlÃ¶sser gehÃ¶ren nicht ans Trialrad, das kann man nicht oft genug sagen. FrÃ¼her oder spÃ¤ter reiÃen sie ALLE und dann heiÃt es "Aber das hielt doch so lange! Das ist ja noch nie passiert"
> Seit ich verniete habe ich niemehr eine Kette zertreten, dabei kommt es mehr auf sauberes Arbeiten als auf den Nieter an.. habe auch "nur" einen BBB, und so lange man den letzten Billignieter richtig bedient wird das Ergebnis trotzdem immer gut.
> ...




Word!

Anfangs war ich auch euphorisch dass die Dinger halten. Nach 2 oder 3 getÃ¶teten habe ich dann aufs vernieten gewechselt.


----------



## Insomnia- (26. Mai 2013)

duro e schrieb:


> fahre schon ewig nun die dünne litechain von kmc , die hält super , läuft  auch super und nichts lose.



am Stadtrad...

Kmc in der breitesten Ausführung!
Dient selbst als Rockring noch gut


----------



## bobsplasch (26. Mai 2013)

hallo, hatt jemand vllt erfahrung welche kette ich am besten auf meinem 24 onza zoot fahren sollte ,da meine kaputt gegangen ist .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobsplasch (26. Mai 2013)

hi ,ich habe bei meinem onza schon mehrere fehlkäufe in sachen bremsbeläge gemacht ,ich habe normal seilzug bremsen und die beläge rutschen immer durch kann mir vllt jemand gute beläge emphelen ?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (26. Mai 2013)

Beliebigen Brakebooster besorgen und die kaufen, rettet eig. jede V-Brake, kenne dein Setup nicht aber wenn es die originalen Bremsen sind kannst du ohne neue Arme/Leitung eh nicht viel rausholen beim Zoot. Aber Booster+BelÃ¤ge machen zumindest jede V brauchbar!


----------



## bobsplasch (26. Mai 2013)

Vielen dank für die information ,hatt jemad ne ahnung ob es auch noch gute beläge ne nummer billiger gibt ?


----------



## Eyezz (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo.

Kennt sich jemand hier mit den Echo TR Scheibenbremsen aus?

Ich hab das Problem, das bei Duck vorne auf der Bremse das Öl am Dichtring beim Kolben langgedrückt wird und ich so nach einem halben Tag trialen den Hebel voll Flüssigkeit ...

Könnte ich nen Hs33-Hebel im Notfall als Ersatz nehmen?


----------



## patrick_97 (27. Mai 2013)

Ich habe vor kurzem in einem Forum etwas darüber gelesen, lese es dir durch, es behandelt genau dein Problem  http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/f3/how-echo-brakes-master-cylinder-leak-repair-49161/


----------



## Eyezz (27. Mai 2013)

Uh Dankeschön...

Ich werde, falls ich geeignete Dichtringe bekomme, das Ganze mal fotoknipsen, ob oder das es auch funktioniert usw.


----------



## ingoingo (27. Mai 2013)

gibts hier: http://lelebeck.de/o-ringe_nbr.htm


----------



## dhmarc (28. Mai 2013)

@bobsplasch als erstes Felge flexen Anleitung gibts hier 
Für Vorne würde ich es mir überlegen, die Felge zu flexen_ Bremsverhalten wird zu stark Digital(1_blockieren 0_nicht)... am Anfang nicht zwangsläufig notwendig_ später erst bei nem Meter Gap to Front, oder wie auch immer.
Sollten dir auch normale weiche  Bremsbeläge für Vorne vollkommen reichen


----------



## bobsplasch (28. Mai 2013)

Danke, bei der hilfe der bremsklotzauswahl eine frage hätte ich noch undzwar gibt es diese salt sehr weichen bremsbeläge mit 10mm und 5mm ,welche benutze ich jetzt von den beiden auf meinem onza zoot ? Ps.Bin neu in der trial scene


----------



## ingoingo (28. Mai 2013)

Die Befestigung ist ja bei beiden gleich, den einen ziehst du mit einem Innensechskantschlüssel an, den anderen mit einem Maul, Ringschlüssel oder einer Nuss etc. an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (28. Mai 2013)

bobsplasch schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die information ,hatt jemad ne ahnung ob es auch noch gute beläge ne nummer billiger gibt ?


Bitumen auf die Felge. Bremst wie der Teufel und macht einen geilen Sound. Nur im Regen schlecht, aber da die meisten ja eh Schöntwetterfahrer sind
ist das dann egal.


----------



## bobsplasch (29. Mai 2013)

Wo kann man diese bitumen kaufen ? Und iwe macht man das auf die felgen ?


----------



## coaster (29. Mai 2013)

Einfach beim Dachdecker nachfragen. Bekommst du bestimmt umsonst. An die Felge halten und einige Umdrehungen durchführen. Aber nicht zu viele, sonst kleben die Beläge zu sehr. Ich mach immer 2 Umdrehungen. Bei Regen eher ungeeignet.


----------



## dhmarc (29. Mai 2013)

Bei Nässe aufpassen, Felgen reinigen bei zuviel, kann nass wie Seife wirken

klebt aber auch super, muss man schon dazu sagen!


----------



## family-biker (29. Mai 2013)

gibs zu,anfangs hats dir auch gefallen


----------



## dhmarc (29. Mai 2013)

@family-biker 

Es ist gut das Zeug, mein Ellenbogen schmerzt aber immer noch, okay vielleicht weil ich sowieso keinen Schleimbeutel mehr habe.
Man sollte allerdings schon über die Risiken und Nebernwirkungen informiert sein. Würde eher die Flexung empfehlen, bringt wirklich mehr und bei Nässe auch eher positiv man kann dann immer noch auf Bitumen ausweichen. Glaube nicht das es hier einen Forumuser gibt, der ohne Flexung unterwegs ist, eher ohne T...


----------



## dhmarc (31. Mai 2013)

Mal eine Frage, wahrscheinlich schon tausendmal beantwortet, aber bin zu faul zum suchen

*Wer von euch fährt einen 24 Zoller Urban Trial mit Disc und kann mir aus Erfahrung sagen, ob mir eine Mono Trial für hinten langt?

*
Da ich nur draussen Street unterwegs bin, spiele ich schon länger mit dem Gedanken, kann ich meine HS33 gegen eine Hope einzutauschen, oder werde ich es später bereuen. 
Fahre nicht mehr ganz Anfängermässig, habe also keine Lust bei Gaps, Ups,Drops auf ein durchgehendes HR. Soll heissen schafft eine Hope Mono Trial, ein digitales Bremsverhalten,(1_blockieren - 0_nicht) an einem 24er 
ehrliche Meinung bitte


----------



## family-biker (31. Mai 2013)

ehrlich:lass es,ich kenn deinen fahrstil zu gut um dich mit disc zu sehen und dann das gejammer,dass ständig was im eimer ist 



edit:ich seh grad dass du die gleiche frage in 2 threads gepostet hast und ich in beiden fällen instinktiv das gleiche geantwortet hab,wenn dass kein zeichen ist lol


----------



## dhmarc (1. Juni 2013)

Mir geht es drum, weniger aufsehen zu erregen_ Wieder mal eine dosierbare Bremse zu haben. Zwei gleiche Hebel, und von der englischen Konfig umzusteigen(HR eventl: rechts) Es gibt ja für die Hope auch weiche Performance Beläge! Desweiteren Danny fährt ja auch auf Disc allerdings, 4-Kolben meistens und 200mm. Will aber auf 180mm ausweichen und mit +20 IS Sockel, ohne Adapter. Der Because Street hat ja auch eine schöne massive Aufnahme für Disc. Meine HS33 gebe ich am Anfang sowieso nicht her _ Desweiteren fuhr der M.....n z.B. früher auch bestimmt Hope_ Mittlerweile auch das Fourplay Team/pro? mit Trialzone und Steckachse.
Was mich interessiert, kommt es am 24er zwecks Hebelgesetze öfters zu ausfällen, oder funktioniert es inzwischen wesentlich besser_ mit der Disc?
Und kriege ich den Reifen mit über 80kg zum blockieren, wenn ich aus der Fahrt auf 1m up Backwheelt lande.(bin nicht der Superchecker)
Ausserdem der Ausfall bei Nässe stinkt mir, wenn das Wetter schon s......e ist, soll nicht auch noch die Bremse zicken. Es geht ja leider mit dem Klimawandel anscheinend eher Richtung Allwetter trialen
*HR-Nabe wäre ne 135mm TR ;ausser es gibt irgendwo,was günstigeres_bitte PN_Brauch noch ne neue Nabe fixed*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (7. Juni 2013)

heyho. 

Weiß irgendjemand wo man original Red Bull Caps kaufen kann like: 

http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/2e/rl/2erl4917r05l/original_233R8001.jpg?0


Glaub die sind eig unverkäuflich. Aber vll. weiß ja jemand was...


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (7. Juni 2013)

Gib das mal als Suchbegriff ( original red bull cap) bei Google ein. Dann erscheinen Dir diverse Anzeigen in Foren und Ebay, wo Du eine erwerben kannst.


----------



## Roid (12. Juni 2013)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem Reifen IRC Mibro 26 * 2,4 als Hinterreifen?

http://www.trialmarkt.de/Reifen/Reifen-26/Reifen-IRC-Mibro-26-x-2-40-Kevlar::1831.html


----------



## Koxxi (13. Juni 2013)

Kauf den bloß nicht. Das ist einer reiner Freeride-Reifen mit dünnen Seitenwänden und mit einer billigen Gummimischung. Der hat beim Trial nichts zu suchen. Habe leider auch den Fehler gemacht. Ich weiß nicht warum so ein Reifen dort verkauft wird.


----------



## thoomas (13. Juni 2013)

Hab den Reifen bei mir aufm 26er. Finde ihn für den Preis eigentlich ganz gut. Hat nicht sooo viel Profil, aber daher auch das Gewicht. Aber die Gummimischung ist schön weich und gript sehr gut. Das Volumen ist schön fett und so federt er auch sehr schön. 

Bin aber auch nicht der Überchecker aufm Trial. ;-)

Aber mir reicht er bis jetzt und noch kein Plattfuß. Bin froh das Jan ihn im Shop hat. ;-)


----------



## thoomas (13. Juni 2013)

BTW.....der neue Sticky light und Shift haben einfach weniger Profilstollen. Nicht in der Dicke, sondern Anzahl/Volumen. Wenn Dir das Gewicht egal ist, greif zu den vergunstigten Sticky.
Allerdings finde ich, das sie recht schnell abgefahren sind.

Habe vorn den Sticky, hinten den Mibro. Macht zusammen 55 bei 1,5kg. ;-)

Sticky light und shift 115 bei 1,46kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roid (13. Juni 2013)

gut, dass ihr komplkett verschiedene Empfehlungen aussprecht!

denke ich bleib beim altbewerten und kauf demnächst die shift reifen!


----------



## duro e (13. Juni 2013)

conti rubberqueen ust wenns viel volumen und bounce haben muss mit viel stabilität ,
und wer gern wenig luft fährt und auch jede kannte voll in angriff nimmt , dem kann ich nur den kaiser ans herz legen


----------



## thoomas (13. Juni 2013)

Jeder sagt Dir halt seine Erfahrungen,  oder eben auch Vorurteile.  ;-)


----------



## To-bi-bo (13. Juni 2013)

Rubberqueen 2,4.. Seitdem nix anderes mehr!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Juni 2013)

To-bi-bo schrieb:


> Rubberqueen 2,4.. Seitdem nix anderes mehr!



Schließe mich an ! Sorglos Reifen. In der 2.2 nur im Leichtbau zu empfehlen (weil macht dich mal Ärger). 

Welchen Druck fährst Du? Meiner ist allmälig durch (fahre wirklich wenig). Zeit ~ 7 Monate.


----------



## To-bi-bo (13. Juni 2013)

2,2 ist Mist.. der hat mir schon ein paar Ausfahrten vermiest. Die 2,4er Queen hat den selben Grip, ist aber viel sicherer.

Ich fahre momentan etwa 1,6 bar bei 86kg.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. Juni 2013)

Da fährst Du auf jeden fall mehr als ich. Schätze mal so 1-1,2 Baf bei 82 Kilo. 

Der 2.4er passt leider nicht in den Echo SL Rahmen ...


----------



## Raimund-Aut (14. Juni 2013)

Sticky Light hinten und Conti Mountain King 2.2 vorne (die teure version, falt, gute gummimischung und durchschlagsschutz) 

ca. 1,2 bis 1,3 bar vorne und hinten bei 97kg und keine plattfüße!


----------



## ingoingo (14. Juni 2013)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Sticky Light hinten und Conti Mountain King 2.2 vorne (die teure version, falt, gute gummimischung und durchschlagsschutz)
> 
> ca. 1,2 bis 1,3 bar vorne und hinten bei 97kg und keine plattfüße!



Tippst du mit 1,3 Bar? 

Ich fahr mit 75kg und 1,8-2 Bar vorne. Tippe rel. viel und fest.....


----------



## duro e (14. Juni 2013)

Dome  ich hatte aber meine ich schon nen paar Sl gesehen mit Rubberqueen hinten und mit Kaiser vorallem , und der Kaiser ist von den Außmaßen ja das selbe so ziemlich.

Bin bei meiner Ust 2.4 Queen jenachdem immer zwischen 1-1,6 bar gefahren , ist halt die ust version , die steckt das mit 1 bar auch gut weg. Beim Kaiser reicht 1-1,2 bar max aus , der ist so seitenstabil und auch nicht platt , enormer unterschied.

am zoo fahre ich nun nen minion dh f 2.5 2ply hinten , da passt ja gar nichts sonst in den hinterbau , den maxxis muss ich mit 1,8bar fahren -.- ^^.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (14. Juni 2013)

ingoingo schrieb:


> Tippst du mit 1,3 Bar?
> 
> Ich fahr mit 75kg und 1,8-2 Bar vorne. Tippe rel. viel und fest.....




ihr habt probleme,alles,was ich unter 2,5 bar fahre,ist dem tode geweiht lol

spass beiseite,ist das den echt von reifen zu reifen so ein unterschied,dass man nen holyroller mit 2,dafür nen highroller mit 1 bar fahren muss/kann/darf/soll?

bin bis auf fat albert am hardtail freerider damals nur dirt/streetreifen gefahren...


----------



## duro e (14. Juni 2013)

son holyroller ist doch nicht standhaft , wenn man den fährt der sackt so weg weil die karkasse und seitenwand total popelig sind , der ist nur für dirt zeugs zu gebrauchen finde ich. genau wie table top und co , wenn man jetzt in die dh reifen richtung geht , wie jetzt z.b der kaiser . ( hab den halt am koxx grad) da hab ich sofort gemerkt wie stabil die karkasse ist , auch die dicken profilstollen und die stabile wulst tragen dazu bei.
der ist bei 1-1,2bar selbst im gelände auf extremen schrägen noch super angenehm und wälzt sich nicht zur seite , mit durchschlägen hab ich gar kein problem , der nimmt alles auf. generell liegt es auch an der tpi und zahl der tpi lagen des reifens , muss man einfach mal googeln


----------



## ecols (20. Juni 2013)

Stimmt, ich bin den Holy Roller immer mit 2bar gefahren, bei 75kg. Vorne finde ich das aber nicht schlimm..


----------



## family-biker (20. Juni 2013)

würdet ihr nen highroller empfehlen?


----------



## duro e (20. Juni 2013)

finde den minion dh front 2.5 besser als den highroller wenn ich ehrlich bin.


----------



## family-biker (20. Juni 2013)

ich will den hinten für street einsetzen,kein dannymac street,mehr urban trial

24" x 2.5"
meinungen?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (21. Juni 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> wÃ¼rdet ihr nen highroller empfehlen?



Bedingt.
FÃ¤hrt sich schÃ¶n, hat aber leider die Kinderkrankheit, dass gerne mal der Draht in der Karkasse reiÃt und der Reifen dann willenlos von der Felge "ploppt".

Fahre seit ich das Element fertig habe sehr zufrieden wieder den Big Betty. SchÃ¶nes voluminÃ¶ses Pneu, gutes Profil und auf breiter Felge bisher keinen Platten seit dem Neuaufbau (2 Monate?) bei fast tÃ¤glichem Fahren mit Rollern etc.
Wiegt auch nicht die Welt 
Vorne Tabletop und ab die Post.


----------



## family-biker (21. Juni 2013)

@Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl

der wulstkern oder die querdrÃ¤hte?habe eher vor den an der oberkante des fÃ¼r trial Ã¼blichen druckes zu fahren,also um 2.5 bar aufwÃ¤rts,genau wie den holyroller bisher.da sehe ich die gefahr dass ein stÃ¼tzdraht reisst nicht so eindeutig wie beim trialbetrieb(1-2 bar,walk,walk)

bei welchen drÃ¼cken hat er sich denn verabschiedet?


----------



## dhmarc (2. Juli 2013)

Das ist leider keine Antwort, sondern eher eine Frage:
und zwar ich brauch euren Rat... auch zum Thema Reifen

und zwar mein Urbantrialer sucht fÃ¼r hinten aufgepasst: 
- 24Zoll,
- was leichtes,
- mit stabiler Seitenkarkasse, 
- auch fÃ¼r mehr Trialeinsatz(1-2bar, besser Stollen,weiche Gummimischung )
- bis zu 2,6 Zoll
am besten unter 1kg(den ich mir momentan holen will hat 1290gramm )

Holy Roller scheidet aus, hat mir bei 2bar zu unkontrolliert ausgefedert, BÃ¤nder ade lol, bei weniger Luftdruck fahr ich auf der Felge
damit ich das Bike auf unter *10kg* kriege, trotz massiver Bauweise

Merci schon mal fÃ¼r eure VorschlÃ¤ge

*@ Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl

mit wieviel bar fÃ¤hrst Du den Schwalbe Big Betty???*
(Faltversion 24 Zollx2,4  790gr verstÃ¤rkte AussenwÃ¤nde fÃ¼r Durchschlagschutz

zitat: Die Seitenwand ist von auÃen mit
einer robusten Gummischicht verstÃ¤rkt. ZusÃ¤tzlich sorgt ein
Snake-Bite-Schutz in der Flanke fÃ¼r Sicherheit und StabilitÃ¤t.)sehr lecker die Daten
und Table Top falt fÃ¼r VR ist bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyezz (3. Juli 2013)

Will mal Frust loswerden....grrrr....

Ich habe seit ca. 1 Monat mir neue VR+HR-Felgen gekauft...neu eingespeicht usw.

Nun habe ich auch neue Maxxis-Reifen aufgezogen und auch gleich noch neue Schwalbe AV7 reingeknallt. Ihr kennt das....wenn neu...dann alles...hehe..

Und nun stelle ich fest, das mir ein Schlauch nach dem andere  zerknallt.
Und auch noch an der Stelle, die Schwalbe verstärken lässt.
(Über dem Ventil ist die Wandstärke größer)

Ich merke schon bei voll aufgepumpten Reifen, das über dem Ventil der Reifen sich zu leicht eindrücken lässt. Auch erscheinen die kaputten Schläuche an der Stelle "aufgerieben".

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob die Verstärkung sozusagen zur Schwachstelle mutiert, da der Reifen dort nun dort mehr reibt und so die Schläuche schädigt?

Gibt es für 20 Zoll noch andere Schläuche die diese Verstärkung nicht haben?

Bin seit 4 Jahren plattfrei gefahren und nun tausch ich fast wöchentlich...

Das nervt.....grrr....fauch....miau....usw....


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (3. Juli 2013)

Scheint normal zu sein.

Ist schon die zweite derarige Erfahrung mit 20" Schwalbe SchlÃ¤uchen, die ich so sehe.

Gorez hat letztens auch nach Monaten ohne Platten mal wieder einen Schwalbe eingebaut (vorher problemlos NoName), noch am gleichen Tag zwei Platten. Einmal sogar ohne Belastung, einfach an einer Naht.

Ich fahre ja eh nur BaumarktschlÃ¤uche seit Jahren


----------



## Eyezz (3. Juli 2013)

Ja ich werde auch wieder wechseln, das geht einem ja auf n Säckle.....In 4 Jahren, dank 2 drübergelegter, in der Mitte aufgeschnittener Schläuche (Scherben o.Ä.) nie Platten gehabt....brauchte auch nur wenig Reifendruck insgesamt dadurch.

Und nun 10 Schläuche im Monat...hab grade nachgezählt....is schon ne Steigerung...(Der, der drin ist, den zähl ich jetzt mal mit dazu)


----------



## family-biker (3. Juli 2013)

bei av 10 D gibts keine probleme.sind die av 7 nicht in ner D.version erhältlich?


----------



## Insomnia- (3. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr die 5.99 Reifen meines Händlers, glaube auch Schwalbe...
bis auf eigene Dummheit noch keine Platten


----------



## Eyezz (4. Juli 2013)

Gibt es den für 20 Zoll? Also den 10D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (4. Juli 2013)

http://schwalbe.de/ger/de/produkte/schlaeuche/

yep! (ganz unten sind dh-schläuche)

ich hatte seitdem ich D-schläuche fahre keine nennenswerten durchschläge,und die,welche ich hatte,waren eigenverschuldet(mit holyroller seitlich gappen kann ja gar nicht gehen lol)

fahre seit 2 jahren den selben schlauch (1 geflickter snakebite bis jetzt)und habe einen ersatzschlauch im rucksack,den ich jetzt dann bald nagelneu wegwerfen kann,weil er zu alt wird,da ich ihn nie gebraucht habe hahaha


----------



## Eyezz (4. Juli 2013)

Hat sonst jemand noch Empfehlungen für Schläuche? Was fahren denn die 20-Zoll-Jungens und Womans so für Dingens? Möchte n bissel rumprobieren, aber nicht alles hehe...


----------



## Insomnia- (6. Juli 2013)

TRY ALL SCHUHE....

Hab sie jetzt 1 1/2 monate... fahre Käfig pedalen und schon ist ein Loch in der Sohle.
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Robin_Meier (6. Juli 2013)

Nicht ganz so schnell aber löcher in käfigform hab ich auch  bis auf die socken


----------



## Eyezz (6. Juli 2013)

Übrigens hab ich jetzt rausgefunden, was los ist bei mir, warum die ganzen Schläuche kaputtski gehen.

Ich habe einen wandernden Schlauch oder Reifen...aber so wie es aussieht, ist es nur der Schlauch, da das Felgenband sich auch am Ventil mittlerweile aufwölbt.

Bin selbst drauf gekommen, da das Ventil nach dem aufpumpen und kurzer Fahrt wieder schief war. Hab mir Reifen und Schlauch dann mal markiert und siehe da.....es war gefunden.

Nun ist die Frage, was ich dagegen tun kann.

Auf die Händler hier baue ich seitdem nicht mehr, die kassieren nur ab und sagen:"kann gar nicht sein mit unseren Schläuchen..." - Echt toll sowas...


----------



## cmd (7. Juli 2013)

nutzt du talkum?
wenn nicht, probiers mal damit!
alternativ kannsde auch babypuder nehmen.

greets, cmd


----------



## Eyezz (8. Juli 2013)

Wo bekomm ich das her? Babypuder hab ich leider nicht, hab keine kleinen *******rle ;-)


----------



## Hoffes (8. Juli 2013)

Ich würde mal sagen mit mehr Luft fahren 

Und den Reifen sauber machen von fett usw wenn was dran ist


----------



## Eyezz (8. Juli 2013)

Hab ich gestern probiert....halber kilometer reichte dem Schlauch um pffffffff zu mir zu sagen....werde das Talkum probieren....mit mehr Luft fühl ich mich ab 1m Mauerhöhe und nem Drop nicht wohl...und die Felge jammert dann bestimmt auch...


----------



## MisterLimelight (8. Juli 2013)

... Du hast nicht zufällig einen 20" Reifen auf einer 19" Felge? 

bei Schwalbe-Schläuchen ist das Ventil komplett Gewinde und man kann den Schlauch so mittels der kleinen Mutter am Felgenloch fixieren - hört sich bei Dir aber so an als ob einfach das Ventil abreißen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eyezz (8. Juli 2013)

Ja genau...nach n paar km ist das Ventil schief und irgendwann machts pfffffffff und genau neben der Verstärkung reißt es dann durch...

Und ja ich fahre 20" auf 19" Felge


----------



## tinitram (8. Juli 2013)

vielleicht hilfts ja nen passenden schlauch zu nehmen 

http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/36


----------



## Robin_Meier (8. Juli 2013)

Bei mir ist 20" schlauch auf 19" felge kein problem. Vielleicht eine sache des felgenbands ? Hat ja soweit  ich weiß immer eine glatte und eine etwas rauere seite.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Juli 2013)

Wie wäre es wenn Du dein Felgenhorn etwas anrauhst, eventuell Reifen auch. 

Sonst Kleb das Zeug einfach fest ;-)


----------



## Eyezz (9. Juli 2013)

Hmmmmmmmm....

Also habe jetzt folgendes gemacht: alles gesäubert. Innenflanke angerauht. Neuer Schlauch von Conti drin. Alten Schlauch (aufgeschnitten drübergelegt) und noch das Felgenband der alten Felge über das normale. Und siehe da: er wandert nur sehr sehr leicht...oder fast gar nicht....morgen begebe ich mich mal direkt auf Fehlersuche, damit ich und Ihr natürlich auch wisst, was man noch machen kann...

Aber so wies aussieht hält der Schlauch länger als ne Stunde ...

Ein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## cmd (9. Juli 2013)

hast also kein talkum probiert?
das ist übrigens genau für diesen zweck gedacht. 

http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/techn...ID_Seite=19&tn_mainPoint=Technik&tn_subPoint=

mfg, cmd


----------



## Eyezz (9. Juli 2013)

cmd schrieb:


> hast also kein talkum probiert?
> das ist übrigens genau für diesen zweck gedacht.
> 
> http://www.schwalbe.de/ger/de/techn...ID_Seite=19&tn_mainPoint=Technik&tn_subPoint=
> ...





Nein habe ich nur kurz aber dadurch wurde es schlimmer...kaum zu glauben aber wahr...bin nach dem talkum kurz 3-4 m gefahren...eine Bremsung und das Ventil war komplett schief...

Beim Conti-Schlauch ausm Karstadt-Sport sind solche Rillen dran, die evtl das Rutschen besser verhindern....oder es ist das alte Felgenband....Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## cmd (9. Juli 2013)

viell. ist talkum zw. felge und reifen gekommen? dann wirds wirklich schlimmer.
aber wenn das talkum nur zw. reifen und schlauch sitzt, kanns nur besser werden!


----------



## erwinosius (9. Juli 2013)

vielleicht mal ein Doppelseitiges Klebeband als Felgenband probieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (9. Juli 2013)

Mit wie viel Luft fährst du den


----------



## Eyezz (9. Juli 2013)

Also ich bin zufrieden...mittlerweile bewegt sich nix mehr...trotzdem danke für die Hilfe ;-)


----------



## To-bi-bo (10. Juli 2013)

Erfahrung zu den Alu-Exzenter-Kettenspannern:

Kann man auf der Antriebsseite komplett vergessen.. Die platten sofort ab und sind nicht mehr zum Spannen der Kette geeignet.


----------



## To-bi-bo (10. Juli 2013)

Eine Frage hab ich noch:

Möchte eine ZHI Kurbel auf ein Trialtech Innenlager aufsetzen. Das Problem ist, dass die Kurbel nicht komplett auf die ISIS Achse drauf geht und das nur auf der Antriebsseite.. Woran liegt das?


----------



## ingoingo (10. Juli 2013)

Hatte ich schon wenn solch eine Kombi neu war. greift die Schraube noch nicht ? Sanft draufklopfen hat bei mir geholfen!


----------



## Torkas (21. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Avid BB7?
Überlege mir an meinem 24" Trialbike vorne von V-Brake auf Scheibe umzurüsten.
Hab viel gutes über die mechanische Scheibenbremse gelesen, aber Trial verlangt ja etwas andere Bremsperformance.
Meine Frage ist, besitzt die Bb7 eine gute Blockierleistung und ist trotzdem gut dosierbar? Lohnt es sich von V-Brake mit ungeflexter Felge und weichen Belägen auf die Avid umzurüsten, oder sollte man dann lieber gleich zu einer hydraulischen Disc greifen?
Und oft wird von Avid SD7-Hebeln geredet. Sollte ich so einen gleich mitkaufen oder reicht beim Trialen ein normaler V-Bremsgriff ohne diese Einstellschraube?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tinitram (21. Juli 2013)

Moin,

Hab vorne ne BB7 mit einer 180er Avid-Scheibe, oben die SD5 mit (ganz wichtig) leichtlaufenden Bremszügen.

Die Scheibe und die Beläge mussten am Anfang erst auf einander eingefahren werden - es zog fast gar nicht. Hab mehrere Hügel-Abfahrten mit gezogener Bremse gebraucht um daraus ne richtige Bremse zu machen...

Bremsleistung: digital und analog sind möglich 
Ich kann sie Dir also empfehlen.

Die Frage ob Öl oder Hydraulisch ist eigentlich komplett egal. Wichtiger ist dass die Beläge zur Scheibe passen und dass das ganze pflegeleicht ist. Rest musste selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Torkas (21. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Antwort!
Da fällt mir ein ich wollte auch noch fragen welcher Bremsscheibendurchmesser besser ist.
Ist da der Kompromiss zwischen Dosierbarkeit und Bremsleistung?


----------



## duro e (21. Juli 2013)

Also ich hatte damals am 20er full hope disc, hab die hopes dann verkauft weil sie mist waren, hab dann nen satz bb7 gekauft, vorn 185er hinten 160mm. dazu die sd 7 hebel.
leitungen waren gore ride on low friction und beläge vorn serie , hinten ebc red stuff.
durch die gore leitungen mit inliner und so, hatte man fast keinen widerstand im hebel, also man brauchte fast keine kraft für das ziehen des hebels. blockierleistung war besser als die der hope. der biss war dafür nicht ganz so wie ne hope. ist klar bei ner mechanischen liegen die beläge nicht so schnell komplett an wie bei ner hydr, aber dafür war die avid super dosierbar und einfach einzustellen.

ein freund von mir hat sich ein 20er gekauft vor ein paar monaten, auch full bb7 mit sd 7 hebeln, hat komplett 185er scheiben. sind super bissig bei ihm und halten enorm auf der kannte. hinten fährt er jetzt aber auch die ebc redstuff beläge.

kann also aus erfahrung nur zur bb7 raten, zumal preis leistung unschlagbar ist!
ebenso das die bremse ziemlich keine wartung braucht, man sie individuell auf jeden abstimmen kann und vieles ohne werkzeug machen kann. bei der mono trial kann man ja nichtmal nen druckpunkt verstellen   und wenn mal bei ner hope was kaputt geht wirds super teuer!


----------



## Lateiner (19. August 2013)

Guten Abend,
ich suche für mein 26 Zoll Trialfahrrad einen neuen Vorderradreifen, da ich heute schmerzlich gemerkt habe, dass der jetzige ist am Ende. Am liebsten wäre mir einer von Conti oder Schwalbe weil ich den auch bei meinem "normalen" Bike-Händler bekomme und ich keinen Drahtreifen im Internet bestellen möchte weil dann ja das Paket riesig ist oder ? Also ich möchte nicht unbedingt einen Faltreifen weil es geht mir am Rad nicht unbedingt um das Gewicht und mir ein Faltreifen ehrlich gesagt, als Schüler zu teuer ist. Also ich habe keine besonderen Anforderungen nur der Reifen sollte auch guten Grip bei Nässe haben. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp für mich.
Gruß Lateiner


----------



## Insomnia- (20. August 2013)

Blaue heatsink in cnc haltern

Druckpunkt ist quasie weg.. mega weiche Beläge. 
Bremsen gut und geben laut.

Fazit bisher: ganz erträglich


----------



## Lateiner (27. August 2013)

Guten Abend,
ich habe ne Frage zu dieser Nabe:
http://www.trialmarkt.de/Naben/HR-Naben-116mm/Echo-TR-HR-Nabe-116mm-32-Loch-Gewinde::1482.html
Ich verstehe nicht genau ob diese Nabe jetzt für Exzenter-Spanner gedacht ist oder nicht? Das mit integrierte Spanner und Hülsen kürzen hat mich etwas verwirrt 
Eigentlich wollte ich ja die von Trialtech, weil matt einfach besser aussieht, aber die für Vorne gibt's nicht mehr mit Disk Aufnahme
Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich Hinten 116mm oder 135mm brauche misst man dass von der Innenseite der Ausfallenden oder wie ?
Gruß Lateiner


----------



## family-biker (27. August 2013)

yep innenseite zu innenseite.
eigentlich ist sie für ohne,wird bei wunsch aber von jan für mit snailcams umgebaut
so hab ich das verstanden


----------



## Lateiner (27. August 2013)

Ok Vielen Dank


----------



## Roid (5. September 2013)

hey Leute,

wieviele Zähne hat das Zahnrad, welches standartmäßig auf dem 26"Echo hinten drauf ist?

sind das 15?


----------



## family-biker (5. September 2013)

normal haben 26er 18:15,denk schon.

im zweifel hilft nachzählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roid (5. September 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> normal haben 26er 18:15,denk schon.
> 
> im zweifel hilft nachzählen





gut danke, habs vergessen nachzuzählen, hab das alte schon verkauft


----------



## Roid (19. September 2013)

Hey, ich nochmal

Hab nen neuen Vorbau gekauft, der ist jetzt schräg. Der alte war gerade an der gabelaufnahme. Wie mach ich das jetzt am besten. Kann man zum testen auch erstmal ohne abend kappe fahren oder ist davon abzuraten? Bevor man das auch halbwegs fest ohne kappe?


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (19. September 2013)

Einfach dein Gabelschaft abschrägen, das musst du bei solchen Vorbauten machen (Brauchst dann natürlich auch noch eine schräge Aheadkappe).

Von der Testfahrt würd ich dir abraten. Das mit dem Gabelschaft dauert echt nur 5-10 Minuten.


----------



## dane08 (25. September 2013)

hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit den hope trial pro belägen gemacht ?
taugen die was und merkt man einen unterschied zu den normalen?
(die hier: http://www.trialmarkt.de/Bremsbelaege/Scheibenbremsen/Bremsbelaege-Hope-Trial-Pro::1919.html)


----------



## duro e (25. September 2013)

kann dir ebc redstuff empfelen, weiss nur nicht ob die für die hope verfügbar sind, waren aber bei allen meinen bremsen wo ich sie gefahren bin einfach nur ein traum!


----------



## Torkas (30. September 2013)

Habe eine Frage zu Halteschellen für Magura-Bremsen.
Sind die standard Magura Schellen generell eine Gute wahl oder habt ihr bessere Erfahrungen mit anderen Schellen gemacht? Und wie sieht's dann mit Garantie aus?
Danke


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. September 2013)

Torkas schrieb:


> Habe eine Frage zu Halteschellen für Magura-Bremsen.
> Sind die standard Magura Schellen generell eine Gute wahl oder habt ihr bessere Erfahrungen mit anderen Schellen gemacht? Und wie sieht's dann mit Garantie aus?
> Danke



Ähnliche Frage. Ich las irgendwo was von Halteschellen, die die Plasteringe der Maguras überflüssig machen und das Einstellen der Bremse enorm erleichtern. Sind die zu empfehlen?

Nico.


----------



## Torkas (30. September 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ähnliche Frage. Ich las irgendwo was von Halteschellen, die die Plasteringe der Maguras überflüssig machen und das Einstellen der Bremse enorm erleichtern. Sind die zu empfehlen?
> 
> Nico.



Ja, die Echo TR z.B. sind ohne Ringe oder Spacer. Ich glaube da muss man dann nicht so viel rumstellen, aber dafür muss die 4-Punktaufnahme auch gerade sein, da man dann die Bremse nicht richtig ausrichten kann denke ich.
Aber wie gesagt, wäre auch meine Frage, da ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob die Befestigung ohne Kunststoffringe bei Maguras sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Insomnia- (30. September 2013)

Hält zwar gut, aber die Einstellmöglichkeit geht gegen 0....
Hatte sie bis vor kurzem noch drann bin auf schellen mit Plastikring umgestiegen.

Die "Starren" Echos kann man zwar ohne probleme fahren, aber mir gefällts mit den ringen besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (1. Oktober 2013)

Mit der Zeit gehen die TR kaputt, wenn du öfters die Schrauben anziehen musst. Z.B. beim Belagnachstellen. Die dünnen Wände neben den Löchern weiten sich nach außen und reißen. Die SL haben Plastikringe und sind prima, sehen auch klasse aus. Die Maguras sind günstiger und halten auch länger als die TR.


----------



## Torkas (2. Oktober 2013)

Seit einiger Zeit lösen sich bei mir am HR die Speichennippel, sodass manche Speichen komplett lose ohne Spannung sind. Gibt es Tricks, um die Nippel zu fixieren? Nervt nämlich nach jeder 2ten Fahrt die Speichen zu spannen.


----------



## patrick_97 (2. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir das gleiche, nur hab ich nach jeder Fahrt diese Probleme :/

LG
Patrick


----------



## florianwagner (2. Oktober 2013)

der trick lautet: gerd schraner, die kunst des laufradbaus.

bei einem gut eingespeichten laufrad muss man fast nicht mehr nachzentrieren und die speichen lösen sich auch nicht so schnell.

ein trick könnte noch sein die speichennippel vor dem einspeichen in pflanzenöl zu tauchen, das verharzt nach einiger zeit und wirkt so quasi als klebstoff.
ausserdem geht das einspeichen besser.


----------



## Pipo33 (3. Oktober 2013)

ich würde die speichenspannung um erhöhen (langsam rantasten). hatte das problem auch mal und seid der erhöhung nie wieder probleme mit meinem hinterrad gehabt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Oktober 2013)

florianwagner schrieb:


> ausserdem geht das einspeichen besser.



Seit den Polyax Nippeln braucht man kein Leinenöl mehr und bzgl. des Verharzens: Wenn das LR ordentlich eingespeicht ist, dann braucht man auch das nicht. 

Hinten die Antriebs- und vorn die Scheibenseite auf max. zulässige Speichenspannung bringen und mit der jeweiligen Gegenseite die Felge in die Mitte ziehen. Bei symmetrisch eingespeichten LR (VR Felgengebremst, HR Singlespeed Nabe) kann man sich auf beiden Seiten an die max. Speichenspannung annähern.

Nico.

Ich bin jetzt schon mehrmals richtig doll auf mein HR aufgeknallt und es läuft immer noch gerade. Natürlich muss man sagen, dass die 24'' Spank Stiffy Felge schon einiges an Kraft wegnimmt. Ist ja mit fast 700gr. ein Monster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich stehe gerade vor der Qual der Wahl eine neue Gabel zu kaufen. Bisher schwanke ich zwischen *Echo Urban *und *Inspired Element*.

Von den Inspired Gabel habe ich bisher gar nichts gehört, die scheinen also besser zu halten als die Urbans. Stimmt das?


----------



## duro e (12. Oktober 2013)

also ich würd dir die inspired empfelen dann lieber, die sieht stabil aus. selber gefahren bin ich sie nicht.
zu echo sag ich nur, das mir 3 gabeln, 2 sl und eine urban am schaft gebrochen sind, da wo der konus im schaft integriert ist. und der schaft ist halt bei urban und sl der selbe.


----------



## Hoffes (13. Oktober 2013)

Die inspired gabeln sind schaft mäsig baugleich mit den Trialtech gabeln  


Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro2_248 using Tapatalk


----------



## hst_trialer (13. Oktober 2013)

Und welche hält länger: Trialtech oder Inspired? Und vor allem welche flext weniger?


----------



## Hoffes (13. Oktober 2013)

Würde mal sagen das die inspired minimal besser ist



Die neue Trialtech ist halt leicht und der schaft ist auch bombe



Soll aber stark flexen 


Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro2_248 using Tapatalk


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Oktober 2013)

Meine Erfahrung zum Grinden die ich heute gemacht habe:

Laut, dreckig, Geil! Ich habe die schöne schwarze Felgenflanke der Stiffy Felge runtergeflext und hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so einfach geht. Ich hatte irgendwie Angst, dass ich die Felge zerleg.

Dann hatte ich hier vor zu fragen ob man wirklich bei jedem Grind eine neue Scheibe braucht. Als ich eine Seite der Felge weg hatte, hatte sich die Frage erübrigt. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die so schnell verschleißen, wenngleich die nur 1mm dick war.

Wenn man mit den Scheiben was durchflext, nimmt man die dann so lange, bis der Durchmesser zu klein ist? Ich habe keine Ahnung, was das anbelangt. Bin Philologe. 

Nico.


----------



## family-biker (15. Oktober 2013)

mit nem abrichtstein(gibts in der bucht und bei amazon für n paar euro),kannst du trennscheiben an der kante rechtwinklig abrichten,einfach kurz im 90°-winkel drangehen.
da wir die scheiben ja quasi zweckentfremden,gilt das für uns nicht,aber zum trennen nimmt man die her bis der spanschutz erreicht ist(die halbrunde schutzvorrichtung)


----------



## erwinosius (16. Oktober 2013)

> Dann hatte ich hier vor zu fragen ob man wirklich bei jedem Grind eine neue Scheibe braucht. Als ich eine Seite der Felge weg hatte, hatte sich die Frage erübrigt.



Wenn die Scheibe verbraucht ist, oder ausgefranst -> neue Scheibe
Wenn nicht -> dann nicht.



> Wenn man mit den Scheiben was durchflext, nimmt man die dann so lange, bis der Durchmesser zu klein ist?



Mann kann die Scheibe solange nehmen, bis man mit dem Flexkörper am Bauteil anliegt. Also ruhig komplett abbarbeiten.



> mit nem abrichtstein(gibts in der bucht und bei amazon für n paar euro),kannst du trennscheiben an der kante rechtwinklig abrichten,einfach kurz im 90°-winkel drangehen.



Habe noch nie in meinem ganzen Leben jemanden ne Trennscheibe abrichten sehen. Und das waren beruflich bedingt doch einige. Wenn das Teil nicht mehr brauchbar ist, dann ausbauen, wegschmeißen und ne neue nehmen.

gruß
erwin


----------



## family-biker (16. Oktober 2013)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Habe noch nie in meinem ganzen Leben jemanden ne Trennscheibe abrichten sehen. Und das waren beruflich bedingt doch einige. Wenn das Teil nicht mehr brauchbar ist, dann ausbauen, wegschmeißen und ne neue nehmen.
> 
> gruß
> erwin



im normalfall braucht man die dinger ja auch nicht,hab ich in der arbeit auch nie benutzt.aber beim felgen flexen ist mir aufgefallen,dass nach 1x flexen die kante der scheibe eher halbrund wird(ich flex so um 45°).
ich hab dann einfach zur gaudi,wie man bei uns so schön sagt,die scheibe abgerichtet,und siehe da,jedes mal der gleich scharfe schliff.vorher nicht.
muss jeder selber wissen,gibt kaum ein thema bei dem nicht unterschiedliche erfahrungen vorliegen...


----------



## duro e (16. Oktober 2013)

ich habe wo ich noch das koxx mit hs33 hatte immer eine diamanttrenscheibe verwendet, da hatte ich keine probleme mit abnutzung. immer ne super feine und sau scharfe flexung 
hatte ich im baumarkt für 35 euro gekauft.
hier so ca sehen die aus : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





da ich ja ziemlich schon alles an flexscheiben getestet habe , kann ich auch 
die 1mm edelstahl trennscheibe empfelen, halten ebenfalls sehr sehr lang. kaum abnutzung und ein sehr gutes ergebnis. auch wieder scharf und fein.
sind auch vom preis besser , da gibts für ca 2 euro eine scheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (16. Oktober 2013)

edelstahl nehm ich auch,aber wie gesagt.^^
klar,diamantscheibe gibt das beste schliffbild,aber 35.-?
hui hui hui...


----------



## duro e (17. Oktober 2013)

das wars mir wert! gibt einfach eine super scharfe und feine flexung dauerhaft. ich steh nicht auf die groben flexungen, macht zwar mehr krach was manche toll finden aber letzt endlich nur sinnvoll wenn man im tiefen schlamm fährt.


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Oktober 2013)

ICh kann auf Teufel komm raus nicht flexen...
Heute wieder die Felge halb zerschnitten....


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. Oktober 2013)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> ICh kann auf Teufel komm raus nicht flexen...
> Heute wieder die Felge halb zerschnitten....
> Macht ma wer nen Video für YT!



Dann lass es dir hat von Martin erklären? Ist ja nun wirklich keine Wissenschaft.. 
Man nehme:
eine Trennscheibe, (wer will Reifen runter), Brille auf, Flex an, Laufrad auf den Boden legen und mit Knie fixieren, ~1/6 Umdrehung mit der Flex 1-3 mal zu dir hinziehen, Winkel etwa 50-80°, dann Laufrad weiterdrehen, 6 mal wiederholen und die andere Seite nicht vergessen! Bei Bedarf etwas Salz und Pfeffer und fertig ist die Flexung


----------



## Insomnia- (17. Oktober 2013)

Theorie kein Problem.... genau so hab ich sgemacht...
Habs schon von Matin zeigen lassen und FLipp hat mir in England die Felge auch geflext da hab ich keinen Unterschied zu dem gesehen was ich gemacht habe.
Bei mir fällt das alles nur was gröber aus


----------



## family-biker (17. Oktober 2013)

danach ein bier sehe ich als pflicht an,sonst habe ich dem nichts hinzuzufügen 

wenns zu grob wird und quasi "rattert" musst du den winkel und den druck noch sanft verändern.
aber vorsicht,mir ist schon eine scheibe um die ohren geflogen,nix gut!
ich spann das ganze immer in den zentrierständer,da kann ich sicher gehen das die scheibe genau parallel zur felge abwärts geführt wird,wenn du "halbrund" ziehst,wirds auch zu grob...

edit:flipp kann flexen?wofür?


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Oktober 2013)

Komisch. Ich habe es erst einmal gemacht, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass man da so viel falsch machen kann. Ich empfand es jedenfalls als sehr leicht. Vielleicht liegt es auch an der Scheibe.


----------



## duro e (17. Oktober 2013)

was kann an flexen schwer sein  , ca 45 -60 grad halten, scharfe scheibe, wenig druck und immer von innen nach aussen ziehen bzw von aussen nach innen je nach dem welche felgenseite. das video von tnn damals war doch gut gemacht. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8m1olQsOjPo"]TNN Grinding Your Rim - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Insomnia- (17. November 2013)

In welche richtunf flext ihr? In fahrtrichtung zum bremsbelag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (18. November 2013)

ich spann das rad in meinen zentrierständer ein und flex erst die eine seite(rechtshänder,also rechte seite zuerst) gegen die fahrtrichtung.wenn du dann das rad umdrehst flext du automatisch die andere seite in fahrtrichtung,wenn du das selbe machst.
funktioniert aber auch am besten,so hält die felge vorwärts und rückwärts gleich gut.

hab auch schön mit absicht beide seiten in fahrtrichtung geflext,hält aber an der kante schlechter


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. November 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> ich spann das rad in meinen zentrierständer ein und flex erst die eine seite(rechtshänder,also rechte seite zuerst) gegen die fahrtrichtung.wenn du dann das rad umdrehst flext du automatisch die andere seite in fahrtrichtung,wenn du das selbe machst.
> funktioniert aber auch am besten,so hält die felge vorwärts und rückwärts gleich gut.
> 
> hab auch schön mit absicht beide seiten in fahrtrichtung geflext,hält aber an der kante schlechter



Ach da gibt es eine bestimmte Richtung? Ich dachte dass das egal ist. Ich glaub ich schau mir vor dem nächsten Mal nochmal das verlinkte Video an.

Nico.


----------



## Insomnia- (18. November 2013)

Tnn flext in beide Richtungen "wischend" tarty sagt die flex in eine richtung ziehen


----------



## family-biker (18. November 2013)

so meinte ich das ja.immer nur in eine richtung ziehen,absetzen,repeat.
auf der anderen seite das selbe,dann ist automatisch gegenläufig geflext.

müsst ihr mal versuchen:
wenn man absichtlich beide seiten gleich flext,hat man je nach zugrichtung ne bomben-blockierleistung,genau entgegen der zugrichtung,und in die andere drehrichtung geht die felge leichter durch beim bremsen.beim gegenläufigen("normalen tnn.like")flexen ists in beide richtungen annähernd gleich.annähernd-bedingt durch die hebelverhältnisse,an der kante treten rückwärts kräfte auf,das es der sau graust (mal bayrisch ausgedrückt  )

man schleift ja quasi kleine "rampen" in die bremsflanken,und ob man jetzt mit dem belag auf die auflaufende schräge beisst,oder die stirnflächen,die im günstigsten schliffbild um 90° haben,macht den unterschied.ist ja dann wie ablaufen und rasten im freilauf-ratschenring zu sehen,hoffe das macht sinn

eine wissenschaft der zerstörung lol


----------



## hst_trialer (18. November 2013)

Wer hat eigentlich Erfahrungen mit den kabra Felgen? Stabilität und Haltbarkeit?


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. November 2013)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie man auf nassen Steinen trialt? Ich seh immer die Videos und nachdem ich mich vor ein Paar Tagen hingelegt habe weil mir auf nassem Untergrund das HR weggerutscht ist, frag ich mich, was man da anders machen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IgnazGoldziher (21. November 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie man auf nassen Steinen trialt? Ich seh immer die Videos und nachdem ich mich vor ein Paar Tagen hingelegt habe weil mir auf nassem Untergrund das HR weggerutscht ist, frag ich mich, was man da anders machen kann.



Mit den Jahren lernt man, so präzise zu springen, dass man kaum noch Reibung benötigt.
Forums-Mitglied Hoffes z.B. hat Pedale, die sind so rundgelutscht und glatt, die würde ich mir nicht mal mehr aufs Stadtrad für eine Sommersonnenscheintour schrauben. Damit kommt er aber auch im strömenden Regen problemlos zurecht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. November 2013)

IgnazGoldziher schrieb:


> Mit den Jahren lernt man, so präzise zu springen



Verstehe. Wie verhält es sich denn mit Stürzen? Ich frag ich das seit der letzten Fahrt immer wieder. Ich bin von einer großen Plattform vom HR 50cm nach unten gesprungen, bin aber bei einigen Pedal Kicks an der Kante hängen geblieben und mit dem VR zuerst nach unten. Bei 50cm kann man sich noch abfangen, bei 1m wäre das schon eine andere Sache. 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass man bei den ersten hohen Drops auf mal kräftig auf die Fr*** fliegt oder?

Nico.


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (21. November 2013)

Was wäre Dir passiert, wenn Du das zu Fuß gemacht hättest?
Die sehr erfahrenen Trialer sind auf dem Rad so sicher wie zu Fuß.
Das heißt:
- Wenn etwas schief geht, dann meist nur ein kleines bisschen,
so dass es reicht, einen Fuß zu setzen oder auf den Pedalen bleibend
wieder vom Hindernis runterzuspringen.
- Die erfahrenen Wettkämpfer machen viele Bewegungen auch gezielt so, 
dass sie bei Fehlern nicht gleich eine Fünf kassieren. Die kennen eben
die Grenzen sehr genau und machen ansonsten kaum noch bis nie Fehler.
- Bisschen stürzen lernen kann man aber schon, insbesondere wie man
über den Lenker abspringt und wie man seitwärts runterspringt, nachdem
man mit den Reifen irgendwo abgerutscht ist.
- Ich selbst übe inzwischen immer erstmal mit dem Ziel Präzisionsfortschritt,
um dann Sachen anzugehen, bei denen ich mich schon ziemlich sicher fühle.
Ich habe den Eindruck, dadurch viel schneller zu lernen als früher, als ich noch 
Sprünge auf gut Glück probiert habe. Die gingen dann manchmal gut, manchmal
nicht, dann hatte ich wieder Schiss, entsprechend Rückschritt, hundertmal probiert,
etc..
Beispiel: Du willst auf eine Mauer rüberspringen und dort auf dem Hinterrad drehen.
Die Mauer ist einen Meter hoch und zwanzig Zentimeter breit.
Also übst Du das an kleinen Begrenzungsmäuerchen, wo Rasen daneben ist. Wenn
Du da abrutschst, landest Du aus kleiner Höhe sanft (abzüglich Fahrrad im Weg) 
auf dem Rasen. Dann probierst Du so lange den Sprung, bis Du dabei rumspielen kannst,
also z.B. gezielt etwas weiter nach vorne zu springen, das Rad auf der Kante halten,
beim Drehen auf dem Hinterrad sonstwohin gucken kannst. Dann kannst Du die hohe
Mauer schon eher angehen, ohne einen harten Abstieg zu riskieren. Manche psychische 
Faktoren bleiben natürlich - an die Höhe muss man sich auch schrittweise gewöhnen, sonst 
bekommt man Höhenangst (auf dem Fahrrad fühlt sich ja alles bekanntlich zehnmal 
höher als zu Fuß an) und wird dann unsicher.

Es gibt aber trotzdem Phasen beim Trial-Lernen, in denen man mehr gefährdet
ist als in anderen. Muss man auch manchmal einfach drüber.

Konkret für Deine Pedal Kicks kannst Du ja üben, das Hinterrad präzise auf eine 
Bordsteinkante oder später auf die Kante eines kleinen, unebenen Ziersteins (aka 
Autostoßstangen-Killer) zu setzen und dort eine Weile zu halten, wieder 
zurückzuspringen, obwohl Du eigentlich schon im Absprung warst, und so weiter.


----------



## Insomnia- (21. November 2013)

Nasse Oberflächen werden fahrbar indem du dir kanten suchst.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (21. November 2013)

Gerade auf nassen Oberflächen ist es oft problematisch mit Pedalkicks nach vorne zu springen. Es ist hier sicherer, wenn du bei einem Drop oder einem Gap zuerst mit kleinen Hüpfern ohne Treten an die Kante hüpfst und erst von der Kante weg einen Pedalkick verwendest, auf keinen Fall schon von der Fläche. Ohne Treten auf dem Hinterrad nach vor hüpfen ist sowieso eine sehr wichtige Technik um sich präzise einrichten zu können. Sollte man unbedingt gut üben. Die Vorwärtsbewegung erfolgt dabei quasi durch einen Hüftstoß. Bei einem Drop solltest du so weit an der Kante stehen, dass du nach dem Absenken quasi nur noch die hintere Bremse öffnen musst und automatisch hinunterrollst. Dadurch minimierst du auch das Risiko wegzurutschen.


----------



## family-biker (21. November 2013)

kann ich ein lied von singen:
feuchter baumstumpf,davor asphalt,dahinter wiese.
ich pedal up rauf,oben paar hops,und da aufs hinterrad in die wiese "quasi gappen" meines erachtens nach risikoreicher war,als pedal kick nach vorne raus,um auf beiden rädern zu landen,erst mal ab an die kante.
vorderrad sinken lassen,gekickt und hüfte vor,zack,kurz zuwenig last auf dem hinterrad,reifen glitscht leer durch.ich erstmal nen ansatz von nem vorwärtssalto übern lenker,weil die hüftbeschleunigung schon eingeleitet war,das rad aber nicht folgen konnte,horror,huch,schreck,zuck,vom pedal abgerutscht,shinny.
autsch,aber lustig,das mal so geschrieben zu haben.

fetter text und hat nur 0,5 sekunden gedauert
 @niconj2 :beim droppen versucht man bestenfalls,nicht mit nem pedal kick runterzuhämmern,sondern... blöd zum erklären,hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=vw-4scwtgqA

man stretcht sich quasi nach hinten,um so spät wie möglich von der kante zu rollen,um dann die landung "aufsaugen zu können".alles,was schon an höhe und energie,beim über die kante rollen verbraucht ist,fehlt beim einschlag unten


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. November 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> man stretcht sich quasi nach hinten,um so spät wie möglich von der kante zu rollen,um dann die landung "aufsaugen zu können".alles,was schon an höhe und energie,beim über die kante rollen verbraucht ist,fehlt beim einschlag unten



Ja. Ich habe mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt bzw. die Terminologie nicht richtig angewendet. Ich meinte nicht droppen sondern von einer Plattform auf ein tieferes Hindernis springen. Da braucht man den Pedal Kick.

Ich seh schon an euren sehr hilfreichen Ausführungen, dass ich noch viel vor mir habe. Ich gebe aber zu, dass ich vor jeder neuen Sache recht ängstlich bin. Der 50cm Drop bzw. Pedal Kick runter hat ca. 2 Tage gedauert.


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (22. November 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Der 50cm Drop bzw. Pedal Kick runter hat ca. 2 Tage gedauert.



Und das is schnell genug.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. November 2013)

IgnazGoldziher schrieb:


> Und das is schnell genug.



Ich meine nicht die "Perfektion" dieser Technik sondern das Überwinden es von dieser Höhe zu machen. Ich bin immer kurz vor dem Pedal Kick (denn ich wollte nicht nur droppen) vom Rad gesprungen und unten auf beiden Beinen und dem Oberrohr zw. ihnen gelandet.

Was mich grad nervt und daher fragte ich nach dem Fahren bei Nässe, ist das Wetter. Ich habe hier nirgends die Möglichkeit irgendetwas Indoors zu machen und es gibt auch keine Brücken oder Ähnliches, wo ich drunter üben könnte. Das wirft meinen Plan vom 1.50m Drop im nächsten Sommer über den Haufen.


----------



## family-biker (22. November 2013)

1.5m ist aber ne hausnummer!

schulen haben oft grosse überdachte flächen,so hab ich immer im trockenen üben können,wenns auch frostig war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (22. November 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> 1.5m ist aber ne hausnummer!
> 
> schulen haben oft grosse überdachte flächen,so hab ich immer im trockenen üben können,wenns auch frostig war



Ja. Ich bin mental alle Schulen in der Nähe durchgegangen, kam aber auf keine, die auch eine überdachte Fläche hat. Wird Zeit für den Aufbau Ost. 

Ist 1.50 wirklich so hoch? Ich stand da mal oben (klar, ohne Rad) und fand das nicht so hoch. Das Droppen erscheint mir eigentlich nicht sooo schwer vom Bewegungsablauf. Da brauch man ja wirklich nur das VR absenken und dann die HR Bremse loslassen.


----------



## family-biker (22. November 2013)

spring doch einfach mal zu fuss aus 1,50m auf asphalt,das gibt schon nen ganz guten aufschlag.
bei 1,2m ist bei mir im moment die grenze,liegt teils an der überwindung,wiedu schon sagtest,wenn man da verreißt kommt man nicht mehr einfach so mit den füssen runter.und teils auch daran,dass ich bis heute nicht unter 2,5 bar fahre,weil mir das bei spins zu schwammig zum reincarven ist


----------



## IgnazGoldziher (22. November 2013)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich meine nicht die "Perfektion" dieser Technik sondern das Überwinden es von dieser Höhe zu machen. Ich bin immer kurz vor dem Pedal Kick (denn ich wollte nicht nur droppen) vom Rad gesprungen und unten auf beiden Beinen und dem Oberrohr zw. ihnen gelandet.
> 
> Was mich grad nervt und daher fragte ich nach dem Fahren bei Nässe, ist das Wetter. Ich habe hier nirgends die Möglichkeit irgendetwas Indoors zu machen und es gibt auch keine Brücken oder Ähnliches, wo ich drunter üben könnte. Das wirft meinen Plan vom 1.50m Drop im nächsten Sommer über den Haufen.



Ok, sehe ich ein. Schiss frustriert.
Du kannst aber auch tausend Sachen üben, die Deine Hinterrad-Beherrschung verbessern 
und sich indirekt auch auf Deine Drop-Technik 
auswirken. Da geht dann auch bei Nässe noch viel.

Versuch mal, nach jedem größeren Hüpfer wieder ins Gleichgewicht zu kommen, also 
einen Meter vorwärts, abfangen, auf der Landungsstelle auf dem Hinterrad bleiben, 
ohne nochmal 30 cm oder so nach vorne hüpfen zu müssen.
Mach Dir Markierungen auf dem Boden und triff die, ohne danach vom
Hinterrad wieder runterzugehen. Also z.B. vom Bordstein aus nen
Meter vorwärts auf nen Punkt, dort möglichst auf der Stelle rumdrehen,
wieder einen Satz auf den Bordstein hoch, wieder rumdrehen, etc.
Wenn die Kinder n Himmel und Hölle auf den Boden gemalt haben, versuch,
das durchzuhüpfen und dabei alle Felder nur einmal zu treffen, d.h.
keine Korrekturhüpfer (gerne inclusive beide Räder auf die Querfelder
abstellen, direkt wieder aufs Hinterrad aufs letzte Feld, und rumdrehen).
Taste Dich an eine Bordsteinkante ran, lass das Vorderrad so weit absinken,
dass Du gerade noch abbrechen kannst und hüpf wieder ein Stückchen
zurück.
Auch gut: In die Knie gehen beim Hinterradhüpfen und trotzdem die
Balance gut halten, während Dein Hintern fast auf dem Hinterrad aufsitzt 
(Dank an Hoffes für den Übungstip).
Stell Dir ne Bierdose auf und versuch, das Vorderrad auf die Dose abzusenken
und in dieser Haltung das Gleichgewicht zu halten.
Spring eine kleine Mauer (20 cm) auf dem Hinterrad hoch, dreh oben 
auf der Mauer auf dem Hinterrad rum und spring wieder runter.
Spring auf eine Kante von irgendnem kleinen Zierstein, so dass Du
gerade so leicht nach hinten kippst. Versuch dann, auf dem Stein oben
zu bleiben, indem Du Dein Gewicht Richtung Lenker verlagerst und Dich
mit kleinen Hüpfern über die Kante hochquälst (wenns die Bremsen bei
Nässe halten).


----------



## -OX- (22. November 2013)

@ IgnazGoldziher 
deinen letzten zwei Beiträge kann man nur voll zustimmen 

@ niconj2 
Übe erst mal nur bei Höhen bei denen du jederzeit das Vorderrad absenken kannst (ca. 45cm)
Erst wenn du 100% an einer Kante stehen kannst ohne manchmal das Vorderrad doch absenken zu müssen solltest du größere Höhen angehen.
(auch das absteigen nach hinten an einer Kante sollte man üben)

Bei jeder Technik reicht es leider nicht sie "nur" zu können sondern man muss ständig daran arbeiten sie zu Perfektionieren.
so werden aus den ersten Gap´s 40cm > 80cm > 150cm usw.
Und wenn mal etwas partout nicht klappt, soll man es auch mal sein lassen. und dann Dinge Trainieren die eben gut gehen.


----------



## coaster (27. November 2013)

Andere Frage, bei einer Körpergrösse von 1,86  könnte ich doch auch 175er Kurbelarme auf einem 20er fahren. Oder?


----------



## Insomnia- (27. November 2013)

Kannsr du
Habe ich
Fands gut.


Erwarte nachfolgend eine Belehrung über hebelgesetze und "modetrends"

)


----------



## coaster (27. November 2013)

Denke einfach, dass ich damit besser hebeln kann.


----------



## family-biker (27. November 2013)

jaja der newton...


----------



## coaster (27. November 2013)

Glaub das war der Archimedes mit dem Hebel und der Welt aus den Angeln und so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (27. November 2013)

Ich springe mit den 160ern höher als mit 175ern am 20".


Das die aussage hochwissenschaftlich ist wird euch wohl klar sein

Just my two cents


----------



## family-biker (27. November 2013)

hängt ja auch von der übersetzung,dem setup und sämtlichen anderen geofaktoren ab,ob der wechsel was bringt,also ziemlich unwesentlichen dingen


----------



## coaster (27. November 2013)

18:12 hoher, breiter Lenker. Geht mir einfach ums feeling.


----------



## family-biker (27. November 2013)

zu allererst wird sich der tritt bei gleicher übersetzung erst mal wesentlich leichter anfühlen.
das timing,mit dem du trittfolgen machst wird sich wohl auch verändern,da du für den selben move mehr weg bei weniger kraftaufwand hast,den dein fuss respektive das pedal/die kurbel zurücklegt.
aus dem stand kriegt man damit bestimmt die power besser in den boden,bei rollenden sachen hast du dafür abzüge zu machen,da dir einfach die jkettenspannung fehlen wird.

für statische fahrer wohl eher was,vor allem mit dem kurzen radstand(bike schnappt viel leichter vorne hoch durch die übersetzungsänderung)

macht sinn?

edit:heute erst bemerkt:kettenzug natürlich!!!


----------



## Eisbein (2. Dezember 2013)

der reine anlaufweg wird sich nicht ändern. Es verändert sich ja lediglich der radius der Kreisbahn die deine Füße machen. In folge dessen muss die Rotationsgeschwindigkeit (der füße) steigen um das fahrrad auf gleiche geschwindigkeit zu bringen. 

Bedeutet, du musst schneller aber leichter kurbeln. Wenn du nicht unbedingt der schnellkräftigste bist und das eher mit kraft ausgleichst, würde ich dir dazu raten entweder mit 160er weiter zu fahren, oder vll. auf 18:11 gehen (wobei das ein recht großer schritt ist)


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Dezember 2013)

Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit der BB7 bzw. eher mit den Belägen gemacht? Ich habe zum einen neue metallische (die aus dem Lieferumfang) und die organischen von Avid (welche ich am MTB sehr gut empfunden habe). Nun ist mir beim Trial das Quietschen der gesinterten egal und ich wollte fragen, welche denn (im eingefahrenen Zustand) besser dafür geeignet sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (31. Dezember 2013)

BB7 Out of the Box
Avid SD7 / XTR Hebel
Linear Slick

so bin ich sie gefahren.

Thumbs up!


Eventuell klinkt sich ja der DUro E hier mal ein, der hatte da wohl andere Beläge und ist die Bremse an beiden Achsen gefahren


----------



## Angelo Berlin (1. Januar 2014)

coaster schrieb:


> Andere Frage, bei einer Körpergrösse von 1,86  könnte ich doch auch 175er Kurbelarme auf einem 20er fahren. Oder?


Also ich habe schon vor langer Zeit auf 160er Kurbeln am 26" gewechselt. Das hat noch ein paar andere Vorteile.
1. Du kannst ein bisschen näher an den Hindernissen stehen wenn dein VR oben aufliegt
2. Dadurch, dass deine Füße erwas näher zusammenkommen, hast du ein etwas besseres Balancegefühl. Wer sich mal auf ein Trialmotorrad stellt, kann das noch eher nachvollziehen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Januar 2014)

Ich hab jetzt mal die organischen montiert. Wenn ich überlege, dass der einzige Vorteil der gesinterten die längere Haltbarkeit ist (und die bessere Wärmeableitung die beim Trial egal ist), dann sollte das die bessere Wahl sein. Brauch ich auch nicht so lange einfahren.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Januar 2014)

Wo ich es grad wieder in der Galerie gesehen habe. Sind denn Doppelkäfigpedale besser als welche mit Pins? Ich hab Five Ten Schuhe.


----------



## family-biker (9. Januar 2014)

käfige sind was für leute die nen vogel haben.
sorry couldn´t resist 

damit wollte ich subtilerweise zu platform raten.ich finde,käfigpedale sind der natürliche fressfeind der schuhsohle,egal welcher.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2014)

Wieder ne Frage von mir. Schnippst euch beim Rocking auch das VR jedes Mal nach vorn, wenn es angehoben wird. Das ist äußerst nervig und bringt mich aus der Ruhe.


----------



## CzarFlo (13. Januar 2014)

wenn du aufm Rockring landest oder was meinst du genau? werde gerade nicht schlau aus der Schilderung...


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Januar 2014)

Nein. Ich mein das hin und her rocken (auf der Stelle stehen) da ist es jedes mal so, dass wenn ich das Gewicht auf das HR verlager, die Gabel ein wenig nach vorn schnippst, da sie, wenn ich mich wiederum nach vorn lehn, etwas nach hinten flext.

Nico.


----------



## Insomnia- (13. Januar 2014)

Rad fest ziehen
gabel nachziehen
wenns nicht hilft würde ich mir ne neue gabel kaufen.... ist doch gerade erst wieder mit zerstörtem gesicht und kaputter gabel ohne erinnerung aufgewacht


----------



## family-biker (13. Januar 2014)

ist,soweit ich weiss,ne nagelneue urban.ja mei,alu flext halt in einer gewissen gewichtsklasse mehr.
gerade bei disc vorne kann sich vorspannung aufbauen,und bei entlastung machts sproioioing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (13. Januar 2014)

Bin mit 107kg 26" mit disc am vr gefahren. Hatte nie das gefühl das da was versetzt


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Januar 2014)

Es handelt sich hier weder um eine defekte Gabel noch um ein lockeres VR bzw. Steuersatzspiel. Es geht vielmehr darum, dass die Gabel beim nach vorn lehnen nach hinten flext und dann, sobald das VR abhebt, nach vorn schnippt. Das Onomatopoetikum "boing" trifft es schon ganz gut.

Es war übrigens auch so bei der zuvor verbauten Stahlgabel.


----------



## CzarFlo (13. Januar 2014)

kann ich mir geometrisch gerade nciht vorstellen warum die nach hinten flexen sollte... alleine vom Kräftediagramm her... also F als Vektor und deren addition blabla....


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Januar 2014)

Beim rocking lehnt man sich doch abwechselnd nach vorn (und entlastet das HR) und nach hinten (und entlastet das VR). Nun, beim nach vorn Lehnen, schiebt es die ganze Schose nach vorn und somit das VR durch den Flex der Gabel näher an den Rahmen (nach hinten). Beim nach hinten Lehnen, schnippt das VR wieder in seine Ausgangsposition.


----------



## CzarFlo (13. Januar 2014)

hm... und um wieviel weg handelt es sich dabei? also ich habe da bei meiner gabel noch nie darauf geachtet... und mit meinen 92 kg ist mir da selbst wenn ich aufm Vorderrad springe noch nie was bewusst aufgefallen hab die Echo Urban gabel mit scheibenbremse


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Januar 2014)

Ich auch. Man merkt es halt. Wie viel Weg es ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Wenn ich die neue Cam habe mach ich mal ne Slomo.


----------



## To-bi-bo (13. Januar 2014)

Ist bei meiner Echo auch so, sollte aber nicht schlimm sein.


----------



## CzarFlo (16. Januar 2014)

kann mir jemand entscheidene Tipps geben, wie ich am besten aufm Vorderrad landen üben kann? Ich bekomme das einigermaßen ausm Tretbunnyhop hin, allerdings nicht beim sidehop oder pedalhop nach vorne. Gibt es irgendwelche Vorübungen? Ist es einfacher an nem Bordstein zu üben, oder sollte die Stufe schon eine gewisse höhe haben?
trashzen kenne ich ;-)


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Januar 2014)

Braucht man bei der HS33 unbedingt einen Booster? Tarty verbaut hier auch keinen und wie viel Nm brauchen die Schrauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (16. Januar 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Braucht man bei der HS33 unbedingt einen Booster? Tarty verbaut hier auch keinen und wie viel Nm brauchen die Schrauben?


nicht unbedingt hat aber (für mich) entscheidende vorteile:
-besseres feedback vom hebel
-beläge fahren sich nicht so grausam ungleichmässig ab
-rahmen halt länger (nein,an crmo kommt ein alu rahmen trotzdem nicht ran,scherz am rande)

der initiale biss ist ohne besser,die gesamtbremskraft gleich bis geringfügig weniger,je nach rahmenflex

Nmm? 10 sowas,langt aber meistens nicht.ich mach trotzdem per daumen und mir ist noch kein kopf/gewinde draufgegangen


----------



## CzarFlo (17. Januar 2014)

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den roten Bremsbelägen von EBC für Scheibenbremsen gemacht? Bin am Überlegen mir die zu holen, da ich die Hope Mini X2 vorne und hinten hab.


----------



## 3radtrial (17. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre aktuell die Shimano zee mit den roten ebc belägen. Als bremsscheibe habe ich die Shimano xt sm-RT 86m vorn. Die bremse geht richtig gut. Für mich besser als die hope. Die war ursprünglich verbaut.


----------



## CzarFlo (18. Januar 2014)

hm. die Bremse ist ja noch teurer als die Hope 
Eijo, ich probiere mal bei Gelegenheit die roten Beläge. Sind bestimmt besser als die Standardbeläge, die drauf sind. 18 € sind happig, muss ich erstmal zusammen kratzen. hab die letzten Wochen so viel Geld fürs Trialen ausgegeben...


----------



## 3radtrial (18. Januar 2014)

Ich denke die bremssättel sind fast egal. Entscheidenter ist das Material der bremsscheibe in Kombination mit dem Belag. Die zee kam übrigens 89EUR.
Die roten Beläge picken gut.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (18. Januar 2014)

Mich hats gestern wiedermal hingelegt. Aufgestanden, alles kontrolliert, kein Problem. Dann gemerkt, dass der Bremshebel der Hope Trialtech plötzlich 2cm weiter vom Lenker weg ist. 
Hat das jemand schon erlebt?

Zuhause wollt ich dann kurz das wieder reinschrauben aber natürlich ist da so ein doofer Torx oder was es ist. Jedenfalls nicht etwas das ich hatte. Dann kurz den Druckpunkt ein wenig reingenommen und noch ne halbe Stunde gefahren. Optimal ist es aber momentan nicht - was ist das für ein doofes System da nicht einfach ein Imbus zu nehmen?

Hat das sonst jemand schon erlebt mit der Bremse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (18. Januar 2014)

Der Sönke hat sich den Bremshebel da mal aus dem "Druckstift" am Griff rausgezogen.
Habens dann mit gewalt reingeprügelt und alles gut


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Januar 2014)

Welche Beläge sind denn gut für eine Saint (bzw. disc generell) beim Trial. Organisch vs. Sintered. Hitze und Geräuschbildung* sind hier ja zu vernachlässigen.

*Bei hinten Heatsink Yellow und geflexter Felge.


----------



## Eisbein (22. Januar 2014)

organische beläge! die gesinterten brauchen immer etwas temperatur um wirklich gut zu funktionieren! Ich find auch die organischen besser zu dosieren und angenehmer vom bremsgefühl.


----------



## family-biker (22. Januar 2014)

^+1


----------



## alex_de_luxe (22. Januar 2014)

Saint... ne Hammerbremse! Und ja, bin auch für organische. Langlebigkeit interessiert ja keinen, bei den paar Metern die man mit einem Trialbike bremst.


Noch ein Nachtrag zur Bremsen-Sturz geschichte. Der Bremshebel war ja plötzlich 2cm weiter vom Lenker. Der Torx ist scheinbar keine Einstellschraube, sondern lediglich eine Befestigung.
Problem ist jetzt aber: Der Druckpunkt wandert extrem. Einmal pumpen und er ist 5cm vom Lenker, dann fährst los und willst vorne Bremsen und plötzlich ist der Punkt 2cm vom Lenker. 
Ich hab die Bremse auf Beschädigungen abgesucht, da ist aber weder etwas am Schlauch, noch an den Kolben noch am Ausgleichsbehälter. 
Das einzige was ist, ist, dass es am Ausgleichsbehälter ein wenig Dreck in der einen Schraube hatte und ich somit davon ausgehe, dass es zumindest da etwas gemacht hat. Aber ist das möglich, dass im Inneren einfach so etwas durch einen wirklich leichten Sturz etwas kaputt geht?
Es ist an sich ja ne tolle Bremse, aber so ists nicht wirklich lustig.
Irgendjemand eine Idee?

@Insomnia- 
Also was hat er genau?!?


----------



## alex_de_luxe (23. Januar 2014)

Keiner ne Ahnung?


----------



## Insomnia- (23. Januar 2014)

da geht in der REgel nichts drinnen kaputt...
Eventuell undicht?
Guck mal am Deckel und an der Bremszange + entlang der leitung ob da irgendwo flüssigkeit austritt. Geb vorher/wärhendedessen ordentlich druck auf den Hebel.


----------



## family-biker (23. Januar 2014)

wenn die bremse luft im behälter hatte kann durch den sturz diese durchaus ins drucksystem geraten sein und bis sich die luft wieder ganz in den behälter zurückbegibt,muss man schon ein paar tage pumpen und warten.ich würde die bremse einfach mal vorsorglich entlüften


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Januar 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob Shimano und Magura kompatible Anschlüsse in Hinblick auf die 90° am Sattel und 0° am Hebel haben?

Konkret habe ich hier meine Saint mit besagtem 90° Abgang am Sattel und normalem Anschluss am Hebel, kann aber günstig an eine Stahlflexleitung von Magura kommen. Diese hat ebenfalls besagten 90° Anschluss, der ziemlich gleich aussieht!

Kann ich diese Leitung also verbauen?
Kann HST was dazu sagen?


Martin


----------



## family-biker (23. Januar 2014)

wenn die ne m6 mit löchern hat,hat die ne m6 mit löchern,punkt.die schraube und der ring müssen halt zusammenpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Januar 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> kann aber günstig an eine Stahlflexleitung von Magura kommen.



Rein von der Performance bringt das aber nix.


----------



## family-biker (23. Januar 2014)

ich denk ihm gehts um schlagfestigkeit


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (23. Januar 2014)

Bei der Saint brauche ich eh kein Performance-Plus mehr, ist wirklich nur Verzierung.

Würd ich normal auch keine Bremse für öffnen, aber weil jetzt eh ein Neuaufbau ansteht und dazu auch noch die Teamgabel mit entsprechender Hohl-Kappe ohnehin im Einsatz ist - why not


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (24. Januar 2014)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten in Richtung Leichtbau Rahmen (26"/24")? 

Oder ist das Echo SL noch immer der leichteste auf dem Markt?


----------



## Insomnia- (24. Januar 2014)

Raijin hastagg soll wohl 1,5 wiegen


----------



## Eisbein (24. Januar 2014)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> Saint... ne Hammerbremse! Und ja, bin auch für organische. Langlebigkeit interessiert ja keinen, bei den paar Metern die man mit einem Trialbike bremst.



Die organischen beläge halten bei mir ähnlich lang wie die gesinterten. Am MTB hier in den steilen bergen. Ich wechsel pro saison 2 max. 3mal die beläge. geschätzt vll. 20.000hm pro belag.


----------



## jan_hl (25. Januar 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich Unterschiede zwischen den organischen Belägen verschiedener Hersteller? Oder ist das eher egal ob man da Koolstop oder was auch immer kauft?


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Januar 2014)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich Unterschiede zwischen den organischen Belägen verschiedener Hersteller? Oder ist das eher egal ob man da Koolstop oder was auch immer kauft?



Also ich hatte mal für die BB7 (Auf dem MTB) die von Trickstuff. Die waren total kagge. Die organischen von Avid hingegen allererste Sahne. Die von Clarks sind auch Mist. Die von Koolstop waren unauffällig. Also ja, es gibt da Unterschiede.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (25. Januar 2014)

Als Schweizer muss ich fast Swissstop fahren. Sind aber super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Januar 2014)

Bei der SLX 675 bzw. CX77 nicht besser als die originalen von Shimano aber vielfach teurer.


----------



## Eisbein (25. Januar 2014)

also bei shimano wüsste ich keinen grund fremdfabrikate zu fahren. Die sind ja nicht mal billiger!


----------



## jan_hl (26. Januar 2014)

Was ist denn jetzt für den Trialeinsatz besser geeignet? Die Metallbeläge oder die Kunstharzbeläge von Shimano?

Oder anders gefragt: Kunstharz/Resin == organisch? Oder ist das noch etwas anderes?


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Januar 2014)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt für den Trialeinsatz besser geeignet?



Hier auf dieser Seite.  



Eisbein schrieb:


> organische beläge! die gesinterten brauchen immer etwas temperatur um wirklich gut zu funktionieren! Ich find auch die organischen besser zu dosieren und angenehmer vom bremsgefühl.


----------



## jan_hl (26. Januar 2014)

Jo, das ist mir schon klar, ich wusste nur nicht ob organisch = resin/kunstharz


----------



## Eisbein (27. Januar 2014)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Was ist denn jetzt für den Trialeinsatz besser geeignet? Die Metallbeläge oder die Kunstharzbeläge von Shimano?
> *
> Oder anders gefragt: Kunstharz/Resin == organisch?* Oder ist das noch etwas anderes?



Ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (28. Januar 2014)

Weiß jemand ob der "_Da Bomb Headlock_" (o.Ä. MIT Kabelinnenführung) ...





(gerade bzgl. des unteren Teils) in die Inspired Element Fork passt?


----------



## jan_hl (28. Januar 2014)

Ich bezweifle dass das ohne Nachbearbeitung sauber passt. Das Ding von Inspired ist ja extra nicht rund, damit es unten in die Gabel passt:

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/headset_spares/inspired_headlock_system/c57p12294.html

Das hat den Vorteil, dass es sich durch die Form nicht verdrehen kann, da es unten in dieser Rundung festhängt.

evtl. kannst du auch den nehmen und ein Loch reinbohren?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/gusset-universal-headlock/rp-prod17766

Der müsste von der Form her besser passen


----------



## kamo-i (29. Januar 2014)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle dass das ohne Nachbearbeitung sauber passt. Das Ding von Inspired ist ja extra nicht rund, damit es unten in die Gabel passt:
> 
> http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/headset_spares/inspired_headlock_system/c57p12294.html
> 
> ...



Hi Jan,

danke für die Antwort. Den von Inspired kannte ich noch nicht. Muss sich vor mir irgendwie versteckt haben. ^^

Aber... Die Sache hat sich wahrscheinlich eh erledigt --> Herr hst_trialer hat mich gestern Abend von seiner Custom-Lösung seiner Inspired Element-Gabel überzeugt. Also das gleiche System wie bei den Team-Gabeln, bei der der Schaft direkt ein Gewinde hat.






...nur werden wir es für die Standard-Kappe mit m18 statt wie bei ihm mit m20 drehen. Auch, damit ich dann kein Spezial-Werkzeug zum Spannen brauche...




.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (6. Februar 2014)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> Saint... ne Hammerbremse! Und ja, bin auch für organische. Langlebigkeit interessiert ja keinen, bei den paar Metern die man mit einem Trialbike bremst.
> 
> 
> Noch ein Nachtrag zur Bremsen-Sturz geschichte. Der Bremshebel war ja plötzlich 2cm weiter vom Lenker. Der Torx ist scheinbar keine Einstellschraube, sondern lediglich eine Befestigung.
> ...


Also habe das Problem gelöst (resp. mein Mech). Da ist tatsächlich etwas im Hebel kaputt gegangen. Da hats so ein Plättchen (Stop Plate) welches es verbogen hat (Krafteinfluss muss den Hebel weg vom Lenker gedrückt haben). Die Adjuster Screw war auch ziemlich abgenutzt.
Irgendwie unvorstellbar wie das geschehen konnte. Hope hat aber den Vorteil, dass jedes Einzelteil einzeln nachbestellbar ist. Meine Bremse hat jetzt Neuteile im Wert von 13 Schweizer Fränkli (knapp über 10 Euro). Wirklich nicht schlecht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Februar 2014)

Das ist das coole an der Hope. Versuch das mal mit ner Saint zu machen...

Ich habe kürzlich Kontakt mit Hope direkt gehabt, da ich sie bzgl. der neuen 80er Trial Nabe angeschrieben hatte. Nebenbei habe ich auch gleich mal gefragt, welche Lager denn in den Naben verbaut werden, denn meine waren nach nur 6 Monaten schon verschlissen. Ich bekam als Antwort, dass 1. INA Lager verbaut sind und 2. sie mir einen neuen Satz kostenfrei zusenden.

Als Grund wurde genannt, dass meine Lager ein Montagsprodukt waren oder (und das würde mir nicht gefallen) der Nabenkörper nicht 100% genau ist. Letzteres würde bedeuten, dass ich die Nabe einschicken müsste. Normalerweise, so Johnnys Aussage, sollte man die Lager bei dieser Nabe erst nach ca. 3 Jahren wechseln müssen, wenn man viel fährt.

Insgeheim hoffe ich ja, dass die Nabe fehlerhaft ist. Dann würde ich nämlich gleich mal, wenn diese ersetzt werden sollte, nach dem Aufpreis zur neuen Trials Nabe fragen.  Doppelt so viele Engagement Points wie bei der jetzigen Hope. Wahnsinn. Da hat man gar keinen Leerlauf mehr beim Treten; im Übrigen noch weniger als bei der CK.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Februar 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Doppelt so viele Engagement Points wie bei der jetzigen Hope. Wahnsinn. Da hat man gar keinen Leerlauf mehr beim Treten; im Übrigen noch weniger als bei der CK.



Ich bin immernoch Verfechter des Freilaufritzels auf der Nabe..
108 Einrastpunkte


----------



## Insomnia- (6. Februar 2014)

und verkaufst den SL einfach...


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Februar 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Ich bin immernoch Verfechter des Freilaufritzels auf der Nabe..
> 108 Einrastpunkte



Kann schon sein aber die halten für gewöhnlich nicht so lange wie eine Hope. Bei der kann man in 10 min. einen kompletten Lagerwechsel machen und hat danach eine neue Nabe.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Februar 2014)

Ich gebe selten Meinungen zu Teilen ab, die ich nicht selbst schonmall kaputt gefahren habe 
Ich habe einen SL Freilauf, der seit 4 Jahren problemfei ist. Gerade hinten nicht kleinzukriegen.

Die Hope2 Evo habe ich als SSP-Version im Skye 2x verlegt, einmal ging es einer Klinke an den Kragen, einmal brach die Achse (das jedoch war grober Unfug, da Alu) und ich bekam von Inspired eine Stahlachse.

Die Hope ist aber eine extrem gute Nabe. Egal was kaputt ist, für eine Reparatur braucht es selten länger als 30 Minuten und ein Kölsch 
War immer sehr zufrieden


----------



## family-biker (6. Februar 2014)

man sollte nur nicht den fehler machen und sich in einer minute 30 kölsch reinpfeifen,das wären immerhin 3-4 richtige biere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. Februar 2014)

Ruhe hinterm Weißwurstäquator!


----------



## Woll-E (7. Februar 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Kann schon sein aber die halten für gewöhnlich nicht so lange wie eine Hope. Bei der kann man in 10 min. einen kompletten Lagerwechsel machen und hat danach eine neue Nabe.



Also ein Freilaufritzel an der Kurbel ist bei mir mit dem richtigen Werkzeug aka Schaubstock und langem Rohr auch in 
10 Mins gewechselt.


----------



## family-biker (7. Februar 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Ruhe hinterm Weißwurstäquator!


kann ich doch nix dafür,wir haben das zeug quasi erfunden und ihr hattet beim versuch,das dann nachzumachen nur nasentropfenfläschchen da lol

ich möchte hervorheben,dass ich scherze.


----------



## Insomnia- (7. Februar 2014)

Man munkelt das die speditionen München auch meiden....


----------



## bike-show.de (7. Februar 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> kann ich doch nix dafür,wir haben das zeug quasi erfunden und ihr hattet beim versuch,das dann nachzumachen nur nasentropfenfläschchen da lol


Hi, hi. Postet einer Fotos, wenn er dann quer auf der Zülpicher liegt?


----------



## family-biker (7. Februar 2014)

man sieht,bei ihrem bier sind die deutschen empfindlich.

und bei kohlensäurehaltigem wasser mit bieraroma in kindergröße anscheinend auch


----------



## Woll-E (7. Februar 2014)

Bei Bier scheiden sich nicht nur die Geister


----------



## CzarFlo (20. Februar 2014)

hab im moment das gefühl, dass das Radlager an meinem Hinterrad auf der Bremsscheibenseite langsam ausschlägt. wie kann ich das denn am klügsten wechseln und welches Lager brauche ich? Habe ne Echo TR Nabe mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Sollte man beide Lager austauschen samt Achse? Kann ich die Lager einfach mit der Achse raus kloppen?

Hab sowas bisher immer nur bei meinem Trialmotorrad gemacht, da war das mit den richtigen Tricks echt simpel.


----------



## Pipo33 (20. Februar 2014)

Ist beim Trialrad auch nicht schwer. Mitn Hammer vorsichtig die Achse raus hauen. Dann am besten mit dem Messschieber die Lager nachmessen. Wenn du das heute Abend machst und bei Jan bestellst, sind die am Samstag auch da. Beim "einpressen" einfach den Nabenkörper heiß machen und die Lager ins Tiefkühlfach. Dann flutschen die von selbst rein. Und bei den Preisen für die Lager würde ich gleich beide tauschen, wenn du dir schon die Arbeit machst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Februar 2014)

Erfahrungswerte für..

- 26" Carbon Gabeln
- leichte 24" Rahmen/Räder (was ist möglich?)

...gesucht


----------



## erwinosius (5. März 2014)

ein Continental Kaiser 2,5" passt nicht in ein Gu LE +30. 
Außer er ist schon einigermaßen gebraucht.

gruß
erwin


----------



## Robin_Meier (12. Mai 2014)

Moin, 
hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Jitsie Freilauf ? Angeblich soll er ja mega stabil und sehr laut sein ?!


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (12. Mai 2014)

Robin_Meier schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Jitsie Freilauf ? Angeblich soll er ja mega stabil und sehr laut sein ?!



Elias weiß da bestimmt was anderes ...


----------



## Insomnia- (12. Mai 2014)

Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> Elias weiß da bestimmt was anderes ...


Woher weißt du davon?:0

Meiner hat schon nach einem halben Monate geknackt, wird definitiv durch einen Echo Freilauf ersetzt.


----------



## python (25. Mai 2014)

moin, bin bis jetzt immer die monty schuhe gefahren und brauche neue, hatte jetzt überlegt mir die jitsi zu holen.... hat einer ähnliches gehabt ? sprich erst monty dann jitsi? sind die vom gefühl her ähnlich? kein bock mich umzugewöhnen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (25. Mai 2014)

ich würde ribo empfehlen sind ähnlich wie die Monty und billger


----------



## Raimund-Aut (26. Mai 2014)

python schrieb:


> moin, bin bis jetzt immer die monty schuhe gefahren und brauche neue, hatte jetzt überlegt mir die jitsi zu holen.... hat einer ähnliches gehabt ? sprich erst monty dann jitsi? sind die vom gefühl her ähnlich? kein bock mich umzugewöhnen ....


Ich hätte Trident Schuhe anzubieten, wie Ribo, Größe 43, einmal getragen (von einem Freund, der sie in der falschen Größe bestellt hatte)


----------



## CzarFlo (26. Mai 2014)

hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit den Naben von VIZ gemacht?
http://www.trialmarkt.de/-SALE-Teile/VR-Nabe-VIZ-disk-32-Loch-gold::2184.html
die ist im Angebot und sieht eigtl. ganz gut aus finde ich. Eure Meinungen dazu?


----------



## python (26. Mai 2014)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:


> Ich hätte Trident Schuhe anzubieten, wie Ribo, Größe 43, einmal getragen (von einem Freund, der sie in der falschen Größe bestellt hatte)



habe 45 sorry , aber dnake torzdem


----------



## alex_de_luxe (27. Mai 2014)

haben diese trial-schuhe eher steife sohlen oder nicht?


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Mai 2014)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> haben diese trial-schuhe eher steife sohlen oder nicht?


Das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Ich bin bis vor kurzem die 5.10 Spitfire gefahren und jetzt hab ich mir die 5.10 Freerider gekauft. Bis auf die kurze Haltbarkeit der Spitfire war ich mit dem Schuh und besonders der Stealth S1 Sohle sehr zufrieden. Komischerweise ist die vom Freerider irgendwie härter auch wenn es der selbe Gummi ist.


----------



## Hoffes (27. Mai 2014)

also die ribo sind am Anfang hart werden aber mit der Zeit weicher


----------



## CzarFlo (2. Juni 2014)

Also ich muss mal n kurzes Review zur Echo VR-Nabe mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme sagen. Ich habe die Nabe mit dem Czar street trial gekauft März 2013 und bin seitdem auch viel gefahren. Das Ende der Nabe habe ich ja im Broken Parts Thread schon gepostet. Neben dem abgerissenen Flansch sind die Lager auch komplett kaputt und lassen sich nicht mehr leicht drehen.


Ich habe mir nun für sage und Schreibe 25€ die V!Z-Nabe geholt und bin alleine von den Lagern extrem begeistert. Hoffe dass durch meinen ersten Einspeichversuch die Haltbarkeit nicht beeinträchtigt ist, aber ich glaube mir ist es ganz gut gelungen. Hat sonst noch jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Nabe? macht auf jeden Fall einen extrem soliden eindruck. Was mir bisher auch nicht so klar gewesen war ist, dass meine Bremsscheibe bisher keinen Schlag hatte, sondern einfach die Bremschscheibenaufnahme der Echo-Nabe ziemlich krumm ist.

Musste das gerade nur loswerden ;-)

Hat jemand ggf. auch Erfahrungen mit der HR-Nabe von V!Z???


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Juni 2014)

CzarFlo schrieb:


> sind die Lager auch komplett kaputt und *lassen sich nicht mehr leicht drehen*.


Das ist schon bei einer neuen Nabe so, wenn sie eingespannt ist. Totale Fehlkonstruktion!



CzarFlo schrieb:


> die Bremschscheibenaufnahme der Echo-Nabe ziemlich krumm ist.


Ist bei meiner Trialtech auch so. Vorher war die Scheibe ohne Seitenschlag an einer DT Swiss 340, jetzt eiert sie total. Gott sei Dank ist der Spalt bei Shimano Bremsen sehr groß.

Conclusion mal wieder: Trialteile = Schrott. Hat Martin schon ganz richtig gemacht an seinem No Trialteile Marino.


----------



## platten (3. Juni 2014)

ich hab auch eine dt swiss 340 ; ). da eiert nix. : )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robin_Meier (4. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit nem 20" ozonys v5 (bzw v4) Rahmen in der disc version ? Wie steif ist der rahmen ? Verarbeitung des Rahmens? Fahrverhalten? Vielen dank im vorraus!


----------



## alex_de_luxe (19. Juni 2014)

wie siehts mit erfahrungen mit gabeln aus? ist die trialtech für etwas?
meine flext schon extrem (gerade bei fwh) und gibt mir nicht wirklich das gefühl für immer zu halten... (gabel vom inpulse komplettrad).


----------



## hst_trialer (19. Juni 2014)

Inspired Element schmeiße ich mal kommentarlos in den Raum


----------



## Typhi (20. Juni 2014)

Also ich fahre eine Trialtech Sport mit 6mm dicken Gabelschaft und die fühlt sich sehr sicher an aber wiegt auch sicher ordentlich


----------



## alex_de_luxe (20. Juni 2014)

Die Inspired hat keine Magura-Sockel, oder? Ich möchte mir diese Option eigentlich freihalten. Man weiss ja nie...
Von der Trialtech gibts noch ne leichtere, oder? Ist das ein grosser Gewichts und Stabilitätsunterschied? Sind diese Gabeln eher steif oder flexen die auch?


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Juni 2014)

Ich fahr die leichte Trialtech in der Disc Version. Der Flex soll wohl zur Stabilität beitragen. Bei Tarty steht, dass die Trialtech Sport Lite um einiges länger halten soll als alle anderen. Die 4-Punkt wurde zurückgerufen und gibt es somit nicht mehr.


----------



## Pipo33 (20. Juni 2014)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:


> Die Inspired hat keine Magura-Sockel, oder? Ich möchte mir diese Option eigentlich freihalten. Man weiss ja nie...



Das freihalten dieser Option brachte mir nur eine gerissene Gabel an (dreimal dürft ihr raten) der HS33 Aufnahme. War ne relativ leichte VIZ aber das Problem gabs auch schon öfter


----------



## apokryphus (21. Juni 2014)

Moinsen,

Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe bzgl. Qualitätseinschätzungen. Habe mir Rahmen und Laufräder schicken lassen und bin sehr enttäuscht, was die Qualität angeht. Ich habe schön öfter gelesen, dass Trialteile von der Qualität nicht immer überzeugen, dachte dabei allerdings auch immer, dass von der Haltbarkeit gesprochen wurde. Nunja gestern kamen die Sachen an und die Felgen haben imho deftige Spalten der Rahmen aber Riefen und Druckstellen sowie Schwächen der Eloxierung. Ich geb zu ich hab bis dahin keine neuen Trialteile gekauft aber im MTB Bereich ist es mir in der Häufigkeit und das teilweise bei deutlich günstigeren Preise nicht untergekommen.

Bilder sind im Album.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (22. Juni 2014)

Wahnsinn.
Im "Broken-Parts" wird über Nachkommastellen bei Anzugsdrehmomenten diskutiert und hier schaut man sich neue Teile mit der Lupe an und denkt an Reklamationen bei Stecknadelkopfgroßen Macken im Taiwan-Massenprodukt.

Was ist hier los mit dem Trialsport? 
Mit den Rädern gehört ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste gefahren und ordentliche Aktionen gerissen. Der Preis hat eher was mit dem kleinen Markenpool zu tun und nicht der Qualität - die in der Regel als "fahrbar" oder "nicht fahrbar" eingestuft wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apokryphus (22. Juni 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Wahnsinn.
> Im "Broken-Parts" wird über Nachkommastellen bei Anzugsdrehmomenten diskutiert und hier schaut man sich neue Teile mit der Lupe an und denkt an Reklamationen bei Stecknadelkopfgroßen Macken im Taiwan-Massenprodukt.
> 
> Was ist hier los mit dem Trialsport?
> Mit den Rädern gehört ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste gefahren und ordentliche Aktionen gerissen. Der Preis hat eher was mit dem kleinen Markenpool zu tun und nicht der Qualität - die in der Regel als "fahrbar" oder "nicht fahrbar" eingestuft wird


Moin,

Naja die Frage "Material oder ich" ist ja im Grunde mein Leitmotiv des posts: Wenn das Material schon angeschlagen daher kommt - so meine Einschätzung - wird es mich oder eben jenes auch schneller erwischen. Stecknadelkopfgroß ist da schon ein schöner Euphimismus aber da ich, wie ich schon schrieb, keine Trialteile bisher gekauft, mich dem Sport aber widmen möchte, muss ich da wohl umdenken...
Und Reklamationen? Ich habe gefragt ob, ich mich daran gewöhnen sollte, da Trialteile halt jenen Ruf zu haben scheinen... Dein Omen wurde ja auch lt. dieser Aussage genau deshalb mit nicht trialteilen aufgewertet.

Auch wenn du es nicht direkt sagst, schließe ich aus deinem Post, dass Spalten, Cuts und Riefen unabhängig des Preises der Normalfall sind - richtig?


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juni 2014)

Muss mal kurz fragen hier bzgl. des Front Wheel Taps.

Man braucht ja sehr viel weniger Anlauf um auf ein Hindernis damit zu kommen als mit dem Pedal Up/Bunny Hop. Ist dies demzufolge eine häufiger angewandte Technik als die genannten zwei? Ich seh in den Videos immer nur Pedal Ups oder Up to Fronts aber fast nie einen Tap.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (23. Juni 2014)

Also das "cousten"? Das VR macht kurz Doink und dann kommt auch schon das HR?


----------



## Insomnia- (23. Juni 2014)

Nennt sich tippen.


----------



## Typhi (23. Juni 2014)

Insomnia hat recht und in Videos sieht man deshalb so wenig, weil die meisten Pedal Up und Front Tap aka Tippen kombinieren


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juni 2014)

Naja... wenn sie es kombinieren dann müsste man es doch auch sehen oder?


Typhi schrieb:


> Insomnia hat recht und in Videos sieht man deshalb so wenig, weil die meisten Pedal Up und Front Tap aka Tippen kombinieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jjtr (23. Juni 2014)

apokryphus schrieb:


> Auch wenn du es nicht direkt sagst, schließe ich aus deinem Post, dass Spalten, Cuts und Riefen unabhängig des Preises der Normalfall sind - richtig?


 
Der Normalfall ist das noch nicht, aber ich habe schon auch den Eindruck, dass die Qualiät der Trial-Teile im freien Fall ist...
Das hat vielleicht auch damit zu tun, dass wir mittlerweile so viele Hersteller haben, dass pro Firma und Teil nur noch 100-500
Stück verkauft werden und daher eben oft die billigste Fabrik den Zuschlag bekommt und die damit häufigere B-Ware eben nicht
verschrottet wird.


----------



## jjtr (23. Juni 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Naja... wenn sie es kombinieren dann müsste man es doch auch sehen oder?


 
Was ist für Dich ein Tap?
- Vorderrad trifft Hindernis unterhalb von Kante vor Absprung
oder
- Aufsetzen des Vorderrads auf dem Hindernis vor dem Absprung


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juni 2014)

jjtr schrieb:


> Was ist für Dich ein Tap?
> - Vorderrad trifft Hindernis unterhalb von Kante vor Absprung
> oder
> - Aufsetzen des Vorderrads auf dem Hindernis vor dem Absprung


Ersteres. Front Wheel Tap.


----------



## Typhi (23. Juni 2014)

Naja Nico du darfst aber nicht vergessen dass sie das mit ordentlich speed machen was auch nötig ist wenn man einen 10'er Stapel hoch will  Oder ist dir am Männertag gleich aufgefallen dass der Alex an der Polyklinik tippt?


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Juni 2014)

Typhi schrieb:


> Naja Nico du darfst aber nicht vergessen dass sie das mit ordentlich speed machen was auch nötig ist wenn man einen 10'er Stapel hoch will  Oder ist dir am Männertag gleich aufgefallen dass der Alex an der Polyklinik tippt?


Ich war zu spät um das es mir hätte auffallen können. Ich war ja erst in der SÜDSTADT.


----------



## apokryphus (24. Juni 2014)

jjtr schrieb:


> Der Normalfall ist das noch nicht, aber ich habe schon auch den Eindruck, dass die Qualiät der Trial-Teile im freien Fall ist...
> Das hat vielleicht auch damit zu tun, dass wir mittlerweile so viele Hersteller haben, dass pro Firma und Teil nur noch 100-500
> Stück verkauft werden und daher eben oft die billigste Fabrik den Zuschlag bekommt und die damit häufigere B-Ware eben nicht
> verschrottet wird.


Moin,

wahrscheinlich ist es tatsächlich das Ökonomischste bei dem zu erwartenden Verschleiß der Teile.
Die Argumentation "fahrbar oder nicht" kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen und ist auch sicher richtig.
Aber, dass man sich deshalb herstellerseitig noch weniger Mühe gibt, führt sicher nicht zu einer Verbesserung.
Sicher sind Kratzer und Dellen und gelegentlich auch Brüche beim Kauf schon klar und der Sport generell dadurch eher teuer aber dass - jeweils sinkend - die Qualität dem Preis hinterhereilt oder umgekehrt ist dennoch schade.

Gruß


----------



## Typhi (24. Juni 2014)

Alex hat das gemacht als du schon da warst denn ich bin als letzter gekommen


----------



## Insomnia- (24. Juni 2014)

Also ich verstehe dieses ganze Meckern hier einfach nicht!
Seit 4 Jahren fahre ich und mir ist nie was kaputt gegangen das ich auf QUalität schieben würde!
-Ich erinnere mich an einen Echo SL Freilauf der an 6 Fahrrädern montiert und nie geschont wurde.
-Gorez fährt seit 2009 eine Koxx Gabel
-Bis auf einen Echo Rahmen ist mir noch nie was kaputt gegangen und das trotz misachtung aller Drehmomente!
- Meine Lenkerklemmung ist so fest angezogen wie ich es mit einem langen 5er Inbus nur hingekomme.
-Ich lande beim Sidehop teilweise auf dem Speichenflansch meiner hinteren Echo Nabe die trotzdem Hält.
-Fahre kaum Speichenspannung weil ich nicht fähig bin das beim nachspannen entstehende ei raus zu zentrieren...

Mein Fahrrad macht solange die Kette mal gespannt ist und der Freilauf keinen Suizid ankündigt überhaupt kein Geräusch!

Entweder habt ihr Pech oder Ihr steigert euch da bitterböse in was hinein!
Ich findes auf jeden fall RICHTIG!!!! Traurig das dieses Forum nur noch aus 5 Leuten besteht die hier regelmäßig schreiben und 60% davon aus nörgelei besteht.

Im laufe der Jahre haben sich bei mir 3 Marken Namen eingeprägt die man beruhigt kaufen und fahren kann, alles andere umgehe ich erfolgreich. Wie gesagt fahre ich damit seit 4 Jahren absolut sicher(  Mein Fahrstil ist alles andere als sauber oder vorsichtig und leicht bin ich mit sicherheit auch nicht)

soviel dazu.


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Juni 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Im laufe der Jahre haben sich bei mir *3 Marken Namen* eingeprägt die man beruhigt kaufen und fahren kann, alles andere umgehe ich erfolgreich. Wie gesagt fahre ich damit seit 4 Jahren absolut sicher(  Mein Fahrstil ist alles andere als sauber oder vorsichtig und leicht bin ich mit sicherheit auch nicht)
> 
> soviel dazu.


Nenn sie doch mal. Wenn man vom normalen MTB Geschraube kommt, dann ist klar, dass man beim Trial bzgl. der Qualität der Teile enttäuscht wird. Nicht weil sie nicht halten aber der Preis beim gezeigten dann aber einfach nicht gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## apokryphus (24. Juni 2014)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Also ich verstehe dieses ganze Meckern hier einfach nicht!
> Seit 4 Jahren fahre ich und mir ist nie was kaputt gegangen das ich auf QUalität schieben würde!
> -Ich erinnere mich an einen Echo SL Freilauf der an 6 Fahrrädern montiert und nie geschont wurde.
> -Gorez fährt seit 2009 eine Koxx Gabel
> ...



Ich war halt einfach überrascht. 
Vielleicht hält ja auch alles aber es bleiben dennoch Produktionfehler. Zum Bsp. die Felge im Anhang (oder im Album), da wurde mit Sicherheit mit stumpfen Fräsern gearbeitet und mehr als zwei Drittel der Löcher haben diese ausgebrochenen Kanten - ich hoffe sehr, dass es in meinem Fall "Anfängerpech" ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (24. Juni 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Nenn sie doch mal. Wenn man vom normalen MTB Geschraube kommt, dann ist klar, dass man beim Trial bzgl. der Qualität der Teile enttäuscht wird. Nicht weil sie nicht halten aber der Preis beim gezeigten dann aber einfach nicht gerechtfertigt ist.


Echo
Zoo! (halt so ziemlich nur rahmen und Gabeln.
Trialtech
Magura(mittlerweile spalten sich ja die Geister, ich selber hab da aber keine unverschuldeten schlechten Erfahrungen)


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Juni 2014)

Naja... Echo Naben sind ja nun nicht wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei bzw. die verbauten Lager. Ist beim Trial vielleicht nicht so wichtig aber wenn die Nabe schon im Neuzustand schwer läuft, dann hat das mit Qualität nicht viel zu tun. Bei der Konstruktion, dass die Hülse direkt auf das Lager drückt kann ich mir aber auch nicht vorstellen, dass es mit anderen Lagern merklich besser werden sollte.

Ansonsten ist mein Geheule durchaus begründet, denn ich reg mich nicht über Optische Mängel auf sondern über technische. Wenn ein TryAll Bash nicht an eine TryAll Kurbel passt, dann geht das nicht. Wenn ich einen 24'' Because Rahmen weder mit 18/15 noch 18/14 ohne Halflink fahren kann, dann sollte das auch nicht sein. Ein teurer Brother Vorbau bei dem beim vom Hersteller angegebenen max. Drehmoment die Lenker noch immer durchrutschen, geht auch nicht. Eine Echo Gabel bei der die Bremsscheibe am Adapter schleift (mit ner BB7) ohne das dies mit technischen Mitteln zu beheben wäre, sollte auch nicht sein.

Das sind einige Erfahrungen die ich in 9! Monaten Trial gemacht habe. So viele Probleme hatte ich in 15 Jahren Geschraube vorher nicht. Mir ist auch noch nix kaputt gegangen aber trotzdem hat das mit Qualität nix zu tun.


----------



## Typhi (24. Juni 2014)

Mag sein das im mtb Bereich die Qualität anders is aber bis auf Freiläufe hält bei mir auch alles und ich fahre meine Echo felgen bspw seit 4 Jahren 

Kurz um, ich pflichte Insomnia bei und wenn euch die Qualität nicht passt dann baut euch entweder nen Trialhersteller freies Bike auf wie Martin oder wechselt den Sport denn es wird sich nichts ändern!


----------



## apokryphus (24. Juni 2014)

Typhi schrieb:


> Mag sein das im mtb Bereich die Qualität anders is aber bis auf Freiläufe hält bei mir auch alles und ich fahre meine Echo felgen bspw seit 4 Jahren



Und die haben auch bei 20 von 32 Bohrungen 2-4 mm abgerissenes Material?


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Juni 2014)

Typhi schrieb:


> es wird sich nichts ändern!


Ist halt schade, dass Trial so ein Nischenprodukt ist. Bei größeren Stückzahlen würde sich schon was ändern. Positiv bin ich aber von Trialtech Teilen angetan. Da passt bisher alles (Nabe, Felge, Vorbauten, Beläge).

Und um noch mal was anderes zu schreiben. Ich habe heute die positive Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Feuchtigkeit des Atems ausreicht um WCS Griffe ohne Probleme auf meinen Lenker zu schieben.

Ich habe den Griff auf einer Seite zugehalten und von der Anderen geblasen. Danach gleich auf den Lenker und nach 2 Min. saß der Griff fest.

Vorher habe ich WD40 genommen und musste einen Tag warten bis alles fest war.


----------



## Typhi (24. Juni 2014)

Ich muss ehrlich zugeben dass ich mir die Bohrungen nie so genau angeschaut habe. Werde morgen mal schauen


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Juni 2014)

Typhi schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich zugeben dass ich mir die Bohrungen nie so genau angeschaut habe. Werde morgen mal schauen


Hab das schon mal im TF gelesen. Waren zwei Echo Felgen und die gingen zu Tarty zurück.


----------



## Typhi (24. Juni 2014)

Übrigens sehe ich da nicht den Fehler bei Echo (auch wenn das Mangelware ist) sondern bei dem Händler der das raus schickt anstatt es zu reklamieren!


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Juni 2014)

Schaut sich doch so genau keiner an. Ich habe meine Trialtech Felge so OS eingepackt bekommen, dass man grad so sehen konnte das es eine ist. Das packt doch kein Händler aus und dann wieder ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Typhi (25. Juni 2014)

Der Jan vom trialmarkt macht das denn der hat die felgen immer schick aufgestapelt ;-)


----------



## jan_hl (25. Juni 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Vorher habe ich WD40 genommen und musste einen Tag warten bis alles fest war.



Probiers mal mit Kabelbindern, damit hab ich bislang jeden Grif montiert und demontiert bekommen:


----------



## hst_trialer (25. Juni 2014)

Thema Griff: mit ein klein wenig Haarspray drauf flutscht es von alleine und ist auch nach wenigen Minuten fest verklebt! Runter dann mit Luft, Wasser oderauch WD40.

Wobei ich seit langem nur nich Schraubgriffe fahre.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Juni 2014)

jan_hl schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit Kabelbindern, damit hab ich bislang jeden Grif montiert und demontiert bekommen:


Boar. Also vielleicht ist es nur eine glückliche Kombination aber bei mir ist es mit dem Reinpusten einfach draufgeflutscht (so wie mit WD40) und ich brauchte nicht so rumwürgen wie der im Video.


----------



## apokryphus (25. Juni 2014)

Typhi schrieb:


> Übrigens sehe ich da nicht den Fehler bei Echo (auch wenn das Mangelware ist) sondern bei dem Händler der das raus schickt anstatt es zu reklamieren!


Naja, ne Qualitätssicherung sollten imho beide machen.


----------



## apokryphus (25. Juni 2014)

Typhi schrieb:


> Der Jan vom trialmarkt macht das denn der hat die felgen immer schick aufgestapelt ;-)


Hätte ich mal besser da bestellt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (26. Juni 2014)

apokryphus schrieb:


> Und die haben auch bei 20 von 32 Bohrungen 2-4 mm abgerissenes Material?


Hab ich mir noch nie angeguckt. Wäre mit wohl auch scheiß egal...


----------



## apokryphus (26. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen Hr. Schlaflos,
kann ja sein und darf es Dir auch... Aber die Frage bezog sich auf was anderes.


----------



## erwinosius (27. Juni 2014)

> Mag sein das im mtb Bereich die Qualität anders is aber bis auf Freiläufe hält bei mir auch alles und ich fahre meine Echo felgen bspw seit 4 Jahren
> 
> Kurz um, ich pflichte Insomnia bei und wenn euch die Qualität nicht passt dann baut euch entweder nen Trialhersteller freies Bike auf wie Martin oder wechselt den Sport denn es wird sich nichts ändernMag sein das im mtb Bereich die Qualität anders is aber bis auf Freiläufe hält bei mir auch alles und ich fahre meine Echo felgen bspw seit 4 Jahren
> 
> Kurz um, ich pflichte Insomnia bei und wenn euch die Qualität nicht passt dann baut euch entweder nen Trialhersteller freies Bike auf wie Martin oder wechselt den Sport denn es wird sich nichts ändern



Sehe ich auch so wie ihr.

Vor einigen Jahren war man froh dass man die Teile überhaupt bekommen hat. Ich kann mich noch an meinen ersten Satz Echo TR-Felgen erinnern bei dem mir von jedem geraten wurde vor der Montage ALLE LÖCHER manuell zu entgraten.

Habe meinen ersten Rahmen auch zum reißen gebracht, der hatte da allerdings auch schon fast 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel und mein jetziger GU LE hält seit 4 Jahren immer noch Bombe.
Wenn man mit Teilen nicht zufrieden ist muss man halt tauschen. Nachdem mein 3ter Freilauf hinüber war bin ich auf CK umgestiegen und habe seitdem mehr keine Probleme.....

Ist halt wie immer ein schmaler Grat zwischen Haltbarkeit, Preis und Gewicht. Beim Trial will jeder immer alles und wundert sich dann wenn es nicht funktioniert.

Also nicht motzen sondern fahren.....

gruß
erwin


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Juni 2014)

Naja... nur weil es eine Sportart ist, wo man nach der 1. Fahrt schon einen Kratzer oder gar eine Delle am Rad hat, darf man das nicht als Ausgangspunkt oder gar Rechtfertigung für schlechte Qualität nehmen, wobei ich hier keinem Hersteller was unterstellen will. Die Preis/Leistung, und darauf kommt es mir vor allem an, ist einfach nicht gegeben. Klar will man beim Trial alles aber wenn ich ein Heidengeld für ein Teil bezahle, dann soll es gefälligst auch qualitativ hochwertig sein. Es ist ja nicht so dass ich hätte billig gekauft und würde rummotzen, dann wäre eure Kritik auch gerechtfertigt.

Ich habe mal als Schüler in einer Firma Heizungsrohre gestrichen, welche im Nachhinein dann noch mit Schaumstoff isoliert wurden. Als mich der Chef darauf hinwies, dass der Anstrich perfekt sein sollte, fragte ich ihn warum, da man es ja eh nicht sähe. Er sagte, dass es ums Prinzip gehen würde und so seh ich das auch bei den Teilen die ich kaufe. Unglücklicherweise hat man beim Trial keine Optionen und darauf ruhen sich die Hersteller wahrscheinlich auch aus. Gäbe es Thomson Vorbauten (in der gewohnten Qualität) in Trial Geometrien, würde keiner mehr andere Hersteller am Rad haben. Gäbe es Hope Trial Naben (mal abgesehen von der Singlespeed) dann würde man auch nix anderes mehr fahren. So kann man die Liste beliebig fortsetzen.


----------



## family-biker (27. Juni 2014)

was würde man denn die neue 80ep hope nennen können ausser trialnabe?



hope sind für mich ein musterbeispiel,wie es laufen sollte.
you get what you give,exactly.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. Juni 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> was würde man denn die neue 80ep hope nennen können ausser trialnabe?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





niconj2 schrieb:


> Gäbe es Hope Trial Naben (*mal abgesehen von der Singlespeed*)


----------



## Insomnia- (27. Juni 2014)

Kaufen
Fahren
Kaputt

Repeat.
so werde ich verfahren.


----------



## family-biker (27. Juni 2014)

@niconj2 : ja,schon klar,aber was dann?freilaufritzel von hope?nö,danke.

@Insomnia- :midlife crisis?


----------



## Insomnia- (27. Juni 2014)

Knie am Arsch, warte auf nen MRT Termin... was soll ich machen als hier rumzustänkern.


----------



## family-biker (27. Juni 2014)

legit.gute besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HRO-Trialer (27. Juni 2014)

hallo brauche ein neuen 26 reifen für hinten.
könnt ihr einige sagen womit ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht habt.
wie schaut es mit denn irc mibro 26+2.40 kevlar aus?


----------



## To-bi-bo (28. Juni 2014)

Rubberqueen 2,4 Black Chili.. Meine Wahl


----------



## Hoffes (28. Juni 2014)

es geht bis jetzt nix über die Try all reifen 

habe schon vieles Probiert aber keines kommt an die reifen drann


----------



## HRO-Trialer (29. Juni 2014)

wie schaut es mit denn irc mibro 26+2.40 kevlar aus?
und was ist noch gut zum trialen?


----------



## Insomnia- (29. Juni 2014)

Naja der hoffes ist wohl.einer der erfahrensten auf 26" hier im forum.
Probier mal den try all


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. August 2014)

24"-Trainingsrad vorne:

Kenda SmallBlock8 oder Schwalbe Rocket Ron?

Letzterer scheint mir extrem schnell abzufahren. Welcher ist leichter?


-edit-
Wer hat mal über den Tellerrand geschaut? Was hat z.B. Conti zu bieten?


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. August 2014)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> 24"-Trainingsrad vorne:
> 
> Kenda SmallBlock8 oder Schwalbe Rocket Ron?
> 
> ...


Conti hat 24'' doch nur den MacAskill.... ich hatte den Rocket Ron vorn und der war wirklich schnell runter. Jetzt fahr ich den Maxxis Snyper, welcher haltbarer zu sein scheint.


----------



## Hoffes (19. August 2014)

ich fände die small block gut bin die 2jahre lang vorne gefahren verschleis fast null grip fände ich super sogar im nassen ging es noch gut


----------



## alex_de_luxe (19. August 2014)

Jetzt noch mit Satzzeichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## montfa (19. August 2014)

Ich fände die Small Block gut! Bin die 2 Jahre lang vorne gefahren. Verschleis!! Fast null Grip!! Fände ich super!! Sogar im Nassen ging es noch gut.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (19. August 2014)

Naja was heißt "Conti hat nur den Macaskill.."
Conti hat auch andere 24" Reifen im Sortiment, die keiner auf dem Schirm hat - beispielweise den Explorer.


Den SmallBlock kenne ich und hätte ich auch gerne genommen, leider habe ich mich spontan für Schwalbe entschieden, da ich da über den Laden/Hartje günstig rankomme und ich den Kenda als recht anfällig in Erinnerung hatte/ich viel auf das VR mache.

Ist so auch günstig genug, damit ich ein einem Jahr oder so dann den Kenda nehmen kann. Der Rocket Ron ist es nun geworden weil dann auch bei einem Reifenhersteller am Rad bleibe und der einfach der leichteste 24"ler im Schwalbesortiment ist (hatte 2011 zwecks Auftrittsvorbereitung mal bei denen angefragt und sinngemäß gesagt "Schickt mir bitte den leichtesten 24" Reifen, den ihr im Sortiment habt").

Andere Frage:
Nimmt der Fat Albert nun den Platz des BigBetty ein? Beim Jan ist das so und tatsächlich habe ich den BigBetty in 24" auch nichtmal mehr im aktuellen Hartje-Katalog aufgeführt gesehen..
Moppel hat den Fat Albert auch hinten im Radix, macht einen guten Eindruck, drum habe ich den auch mal bestellt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. August 2014)

Ich fand den Fat Albert so wie den Rocket Ron. Der Verschleiß ist nicht so dolle und man muss mit mehr Druck fahren als mit einem High Roller z.B.

Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass TryAll mit auf den 24'' Zug mit aufspringt und mal einen Sticky für diese Radgröße rausbringt.


----------



## DirtMTB (20. August 2014)

Was ist mit dem Maxxis DTH vorne oder hinten montiert? jemand schon mit den Schlappen Erfahrung im Trial / Streettrial gesammelt. Der Tabletop ist ja ratz fatz runter (vorne) ...


----------



## Sasha (25. August 2014)

Hallo Leute,
da ich mein echo mark 2 gecracked habe,wird es zeit für was neues.
Was haltet ihr von den Ozons Unruly 24?
Die ausfall enden sagen mir zu,aber es ist "nur"  6061-T6
Also der Ozons Skull 24 ist aus dem festeren 7005 T6,aber die ausfallenden finde ich nicht so doll.
Mag viel lieber die geschichte mit den schrauben.

Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit einem der rahmen?
Und wo kann ich die in DE beziehen?
Jan hat ja keine


----------



## jjtr (26. August 2014)

Trial-World macht Ozonys, Skull kenne i h nur als 20"-Rahmen von Onza, also Jans Revier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasha (26. August 2014)

jjtr schrieb:


> Trial-World macht Ozonys, Skull kenne i h nur als 20"-Rahmen von Onza, also Jans Revier


Es sollte skill heißen 
Mein Fehler


----------



## -OX- (28. August 2014)

Hi,
Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich (am Trialbike) vorne das Kettenblatt (22er 4-loch) bedenkenlos mit Alu schrauben (7075er)befestigen kann.

habt ihr Erfahrungswerte.

Danke


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. August 2014)

-OX- schrieb:


> Hi,
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich (am Trialbike) vorne das Kettenblatt (22er 4-loch) bedenkenlos mit Alu schrauben (7075er)befestigen kann.
> 
> habt ihr Erfahrungswerte.
> ...


Kannste machen. Hatte ich auch so ohne Probleme.


----------



## platten (1. September 2014)

nochmal zu der reifen-frage; ich suche einen neuen reifen für vorn. hatte bisher kenda sb8. weiß jemand wo  es den gibt bzw. welche alternativen könnt ihr empfehlen?

maxxis snyper oder rocket ron wurden ja bereits oft genannt. gibt es noch weitere gute reifen 24"?


----------



## lucie (5. November 2014)

Hallo,

hab mal eine Frage bzgl. der Echo-Scheibenbremse. Sie hat ja bekanntlich einen IS Bremssattel. Bekomme diesen aber nicht schleiffrei montiert, unterschiedlichste U-Scheiben genutzt, Pustekuchen - es nervt einfach.

Ist es möglich, wegen der Hebelübersetzung, den Kolben etc. z.B. einen Postmountsattel von Shimano zu verwenden?
Möchte der Optik wegen den Bremsgriff, wenn möglich verwenden. Postmount läßt sich eben doch besser justieren.

Hat jemand diesbezüglich Erfahrungen?

Danke für Antwort und Grüße


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. November 2014)

Shimano baut nur Mineralölbremsen.

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind die Echo-Bremsen aber DOT betrieben?!

Oder du schmeißt die Drecksbremse einfach weg und verbaust direkt eine richtige á la Hope oder Saint


----------



## Raimund-Aut (5. November 2014)

Echo verwendet Mineralöl (gerade zur Sicherheit nachgeschaut...)

Man sollte den Echo Hebel also mit einem Shimano Sattel kombinieren können.


----------



## platten (5. November 2014)

ich kann @ZOO!CONTROL nur zustimmen. echo bremsen werden gern undicht. nicht nur am sattel sondern auch sehr gern am kolben des griffs. wechsel lieber die komplette bremse.


----------



## lucie (5. November 2014)

Gilt das wegen der Undichtigkeit auch für die Felgenbremse? 

Ihr werdet wohl recht haben, gelesen hatte ich das bzgl. der Undichtigkeit auch schon, aber eine Saint am VR?

Ich hätte die, vorrausgesetzt ich hätte einen Discrahmen, eher hinten montiert. Oder?

Sorry für die Fragen, bin quasi eine alte Anfängerin. 

Hinten dann lieber auch auf Magura HS33 wechseln und generell auf die Optik und gleiche Griffergonomie sch...?


----------



## platten (5. November 2014)

auch die felgenbremse wird am griff undicht....ist ja der gleiche griff. 

was die optik betrifft ist das ansichtssache. der eine mag es durchgestylt, dem anderen ist das latte. 

vorne ne saint. ja. die ist top. oder eine hope. noch besser meiner meinu g nach.

hinten ebenfalls saint oder hope wenns scheibe sein soll. oder eben die hs 33 als felgenbremse. die kann auch sehr gut vorn vefahren werden. vorn ist es dann aber wieder geschmackssache. 

hast du ein 20 zoll bike? falls es größer als 20 zoll ist, nimm für hinten besser eine hs 33 und keine scheibe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (5. November 2014)

24" hinten nur Felgenbremse.

Naja, die Optik - bin halt ein Mädchen , ist schon wichtig, aber eher sekundär. Wichtiger ist mir schlußendlich die Performance.
Allerdings haben Magura Bremsgriffe in meinen Händen und Augen eine grottige Ergonomie für kleinere Pfoten.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. November 2014)

Echo= Mineralöl.. wieder was gelernt, danke 




lucie schrieb:


> aber eine Saint am VR?



Klar. Was hält dich ab, Gewicht?
Bei 180mm Scheiben wog die 810ner Saint bis auf wenige Gramm das gleiche wie meine damalige Hope V2 (Serienbremse des Skyes).
Da brauchst du dir also keine Gedanken machen, die zwei zusätzlichen Kolben fallen wortwörtlich kaum ins Gewicht. Und einmal Saint mit entsprechendem Setup probiert, willst du nichtmehr zurück. Wenn du Infos hierzo möchtest, schreib mir eine Privatnachricht 


Martin


----------



## platten (5. November 2014)

genau....wir wollen ja hier nicht zuviel verraten.... haha. .. ;D


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. November 2014)

Naja, hab das Thema schon in dem ein oder anderen Thread ausführlich beschrieben und wollte es nicht nochmal breittreten/spammen


----------



## platten (5. November 2014)

; )


----------



## hst_trialer (7. November 2014)

Oder probiere mal eine MT5 oder MT7... (Schleichwerbung Ende)


----------



## platten (7. November 2014)

oh....wieder was dazugelernt. danke.


----------



## lucie (7. November 2014)

Vielen Dank erst einmal für die vielen Tipps, werde dann doch mal die IS Aufnahme der Gabel nachfräsen lassen, vielleicht hilft's ja.
Habe momentan aus meiner Teilekiste mal eine Shimano XT montiert - "Stille". 

Ich finde es übrigens Klasse, so schnell Input auf meine Frage bekommen zu haben. 
Ist nicht immer so im IBC Forum.

Danke Jungs.


----------



## family-biker (8. November 2014)

marko trifft ins schwarze!!!
gilt für jede is-bremse,ob mit oder ohne reservoir.

tatsache ist leider,dass ich die prozedur bisher nur bei echo und magura-scheibenbremsen so machen musste,bei hope fahren die kolben immer gleich aus,ausser die bremse ist von 1998


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GasGas24 (10. November 2014)

Hallo Trialfreunde!

Kurze Frage, was haltet ihr von einer Avid Elixir 9 Carbon bremsen mit 180er TRIAL Bremsscheiben für mein 24iger Streettrialbike?

Hat wer erfahrungen mit Bremsen oder Scheiben?


----------



## hst_trialer (10. November 2014)

Nimm am besten gleich was im Trialsport gängiges. Der Großteil von uns hat vermutlich schon diese Erfahrung gemacht und sich am Ende nur geärgert es nicht gleich richtig gemacht zu haben. Mich selber schließe ich nicht aus. Zu meinen Anfängen hatte ich mal LX oder Juicy7... am Ende wurde es eine Hope


----------



## GasGas24 (10. November 2014)

Ach so ok Danke, mir hat diese Bremse nur gut gefallen aber danke für die Info.

Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einen gutem 18ner Freilauf für mein Bike. Wollte so 60€ ausgeben, weiß jemand was man dafür bekommen würde?
Ich hätte da einmal das Jitsie mit 108Klicks gefunden...ist das Ok?


----------



## Insomnia- (11. November 2014)

Bremsen? Gibts da nicht auch was von   ̶r̶̶a̶̶t̶̶i̶̶o̶̶p̶̶h̶̶a̶̶r̶̶m̶ Magura?


----------



## erwinosius (12. November 2014)

> am Ende wurde es eine Hope



und das aus deinem Munde!


----------



## hst_trialer (13. November 2014)

Damals war ich jung und unwissend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Typhi (13. November 2014)

Naja nehmt es mir nicht übel aber war es nicht so das die Saint Bremssattel oft weg gebrochen sind?


----------



## erwinosius (13. November 2014)

Deswegen ja Hope. Seit Jahren funktioniert die ohne Probleme. Fast alle die vorher was anderes probiert haben kommen irgendwann trotzdem darauf zurück.


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. November 2014)

erwinosius schrieb:


> Deswegen ja Hope. Seit Jahren funktioniert die ohne Probleme. Fast alle die vorher was anderes probiert haben kommen irgendwann trotzdem darauf zurück.


Off topic. Sag mal erwin. Wenn du Forums-Team-Member bist, dann kannst du doch mal den Verkaufethread aufräumen.


----------



## python (20. November 2014)

moin ihr lieben, bei abantbikes sind die größen von 6-12 ... hat einer nen plan was M enstspricht? finde da im netz nix von, hat mal einer da klarmotten von bestellt? 

http://www.abantbikes.com/b2c/index.php?page=pp_producto.php&md=0&ref=Camiseta-QRCODE


----------



## platten (2. Dezember 2014)

ist das normal, dass bei temperaturen um bzw. unter dem gefrierpunkt die bremsklötzer stärker verschleißen?


----------



## Typhi (8. Februar 2015)

Sagt mal liebe Curve v4 Fahrer,

Ich wollte gerade Echo HS33Halteschellen an meinem gebraucht erworbenen Ozonys Curve V4 Rahmen montieren. Allerdings sind diese nicht flach genug. Hatte noch jemand das Problem und gibt es andere Schellen die passen? 

Gruß,
Norman


----------



## coaster (8. Februar 2015)

Scheiben drunter.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Februar 2015)

coaster schrieb:


> Scheiben drunter.


So einfach! Ich hätte jetzt an den Schellen gefeilt oder so was.


----------



## Typhi (8. Februar 2015)

Das U-Scheiben drunter eine Option sind ist mir klar aber somit Flext die Bremse mehr da die Schelle noch flexibler aufliegt. Was in meine. Augen nicht die Lösung sein kann. Hattest du denn bei deinem v5 die selben Probleme und falls nicht, welche Schellen benutzt du?


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Februar 2015)

Hab auch mal ne Erfahrungsfrage. Bisher habe ich meine Felgen immer mit dem Reifen drauf geflext, frage mich aber, warum der unbedingt drauf bleiben muss. Klar, ich will die Felgenflanke nicht verschmutzen mit Gummi, wenn ich den Reifen drauf zieh aber wenn ich sehe wie leicht die drauf gehen (man kann die Reifen ja regelrecht drauf werfen), versteh ich diese Angst nicht wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (9. Februar 2015)

Einfach Luft raus nehmen  und den Reifen lösen. Dann den Reifen 180°  Richtung Tretlager drehen. Geht auch.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Februar 2015)

coaster schrieb:


> Einfach Luft raus nehmen  und den Reifen lösen. Dann den Reifen 180°  Richtung Tretlager drehen. Geht auch.


Das würde doch auch wieder darin resultieren, dass ich den Reifen drauf zieh. Mir geht es hier nicht um Ein- bzw. Ausbau des Rades sondern eher darum, ob der Reifen runter muss oder nicht.

Mal noch ne Frage. Macht das Flexen von euch jemand im Zentrierständer. Die Idee mit Rad drehen und flex dranhalten gefällt mir, hab es aber noch nicht probiert.


----------



## family-biker (10. Februar 2015)

zuwenig druck auf die bremsflanke.wird nicht anständig rauh dann


----------



## Deleted 168372 (10. Februar 2015)

family-biker schrieb:


> zuwenig druck auf die bremsflanke.wird nicht anständig rauh dann



Das ist meiner Meinung nach quatsch.
Also ich flexe immer ohne Mantel auf der Felge. Glaube kaum das man da einen Unterschied merken kann. 



niconj2 schrieb:


> Mal noch ne Frage. Macht das Flexen von euch jemand im Zentrierständer. Die Idee mit Rad drehen und flex dranhalten gefällt mir, hab es aber noch nicht probiert.



Ich mache es wenn´s schnell gehen soll oft so, dass ich einfach ne schraube mit der Mutter vertikal in nen Schraubstock spanne und da dann das rad mit der nabe draufschraube. Dann andrehen das ganze und flexen. Wenn man die Flex richtig hält wird das Rad ja von alleine schneller und langsamer. Da kann man gut variieren wie dolle man flexen will.


----------



## Hoffes (10. Februar 2015)

Also ich mache den Reifen immer runter sonnst muss ich die ganze zeit ja aufpassen auf mein Reifen.

Ich habe mit dem flexen im Schraubstock nicht so ein gutes Ergebnis wie wenn ich des langsam mache mit der Hand


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Februar 2015)

Ich habe es bisher so gemacht wie von TNN im Video gezeigt und ich glaube Peter meinte, dass man im Zentrierständer nicht so viel Druck drauf bekommt.


----------



## family-biker (11. Februar 2015)

ich glaub auch dass er gar nicht gecheckt hat wwas genau ich da geantwortet hab ^^

zentrierständer sind präzisionsmessgeräte bzw halterungen dafür und sollten nicht seitlich auf druck belastet werden (unless you have das nötige kleingeld um alle paar wochen nen zentrierständer für 300.- zu kaufen)

wenn man dann doch mit druck seitlich draufgeht ist der zentrierständer rucki zucki ungenau,und ich hab lieber nen technisch einwandfreien zentrierständer und die mit dem flexen ohne reifen am boden kniend verbundenen aufwände als vice versa,also wenig aufwand und krumme laufräder 

moral von der geschicht:mit soviel druck,dass ne felge für mein ermessen rauh genug wird,schrottest du jeden zentrierständer auf dauer.sonst gilt,was ich oben schrieb


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Februar 2015)

Jan schreibt das hier im Shop...

Laufrad ohne Reifen einspannen und rotieren lassen, dabei Winkelschleifer im rechten Winkel ansetzen und hin und her bewegen um die komplette Breite der Felgenflanke gleichmäßig aufzurauen

Halt kagge, dass das Gu so eine komische Rahmenform hat. Ich kann es nicht im Zentrierständer einspannen.


----------



## florianwagner (12. Februar 2015)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Ich habe mit dem Schraubstock nicht so ein gutes Ergebnis wie wenn ich des langsam mache mit der Hand


also mit dem schraubstock hab ich auch nicht so gute erfahrungen gemacht. ich machs auch lieber langsam mit der hand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Februar 2015)

Hab heut ne Kabra Felge geflext. Ich dachte ich spinne! Die ist so was von hart. Mit ner 1mm Metallscheibe habe ich da kaum die Farbe runterbekommen und danach war sie immer noch glatt. Hab dann eine 4mm Steinscheibe genommen. Damit ging es...


----------



## Hoffes (12. Februar 2015)

Die eloxalschicht ist immer Hart


----------



## Typhi (12. Februar 2015)

Also eine 1mm Scheibe würdenich generell nicht nehmen Nico da die brechen kann. Und was die eloxal schicht angeht hat Hoffes recht. Was spricht eigentlich dagegen das biketrial im Montagebänder einzuspannen, die Luft abzulassen und dann mit der linken Hand den Reifen Weg zu drücken und mit der rechten Hand zu flehen. Hin und her ist übrigens kacke Nico, ich ziehe immer entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn und Clemi hat sich noch nie beschwert


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. Februar 2015)

Typhi schrieb:


> Also eine 1mm Scheibe würdenich generell nicht nehmen Nico da die brechen kann. Und was die eloxal schicht angeht hat Hoffes recht. Was spricht eigentlich dagegen das biketrial im Montagebänder einzuspannen, die Luft abzulassen und dann mit der linken Hand den Reifen Weg zu drücken und mit der rechten Hand zu flehen. Hin und her ist übrigens kacke Nico, ich ziehe immer entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn und Clemi hat sich noch nie beschwert


Wer hat denn gesagt dass ich hin und herflex?

Mir ist klar, dass das Eloxal hart ist aber selbst wenn das runter ist, kann man bei der Kabra nicht so gut grinden wie bei der Trialtech hinten. 

Ich würde das Rad ja gern in den Montageständer einspannen aber das geht beim Gu nicht, da das so ne komische Rahmenform hat. Schon ein wenig nervig.


----------



## Typhi (13. Februar 2015)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Jan schreibt das hier im Shop...
> 
> Laufrad ohne Reifen einspannen und rotieren lassen, dabei Winkelschleifer im rechten Winkel ansetzen und hin und her bewegen um die komplette Breite der Felgenflanke gleichmäßig aufzurauen
> 
> Halt kagge, dass das Gu so eine komische Rahmenform hat. Ich kann es nicht im Zentrierständer einspannen.



Dort hast du Jan zitiert  Nico, weshalb ich davon ausgegangen bin. Ansonsten kannst du es auch auf vr und Lenker stellen, dann steht das hr schön frei und dann kannst du auch gut flexen


----------



## Hoffes (13. Februar 2015)

1mm Scheibe geht gut zum flexen 

Man muss nur die Scheibe im 80-90° Winkel halten dann passiert nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Typhi (13. Februar 2015)

Also mir ist auch noch nichts passiert in der Vergangenheit aber jeder Schlosser schlägt die Hände über den Kopf zusammen und das hat seinen Grund  
Außerdem finde ich den Grind mit einer dickeren Scheibe besser


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Februar 2015)

Typhi schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich den Grind mit einer dickeren Scheibe besser


Kommt aber auch auf die Beläge an, welcher Grind besser ist.


----------



## Hoffes (14. Februar 2015)

Bin selber Schlosser 

Kommt bei den Scheiben echt drauf an wie man dir verwendet


----------



## Typhi (14. Februar 2015)

Du willst uns nur alle ausschalten


----------



## erwinosius (16. Februar 2015)

> aber jeder Schlosser schlägt die Hände über den Kopf zusammen


 Bin auch Schlosser und finde das unproblematisch.
Wichtig ist ja dass man mit den dünnen Scheiben nicht in der Fläsche schleift. Aber hier schleift man ja immernoch mit der Voerderkante und schwächt so die Scheibe nicht.

gruß
erwin


----------



## jjtr (16. Februar 2015)

Nicht biegen beim Flexen hilft ganz gut gegen Bruch.


----------



## platten (17. Februar 2015)

hier zwei wirklich gute videos, wie ich finde. ich mach es wie im ersten video (mit der trennscheibe) gezeigt. da ich weder russisch kann und mich auch nicht so mit sägeblättern für die flex auskenne, kann mir jemand sagen, um was es sich bei der gezahnten scheibe für eine handelt (holz oder metallsägeblatt)? damit würde ich es gern mal probieren. nicht nur der grind sieht wirklich mega aus, sondern das blatt ist sicher auch eine alternative für alle, die sich den kopf über herumfliegende viertel trennscheiben zerbrechen. ; )


----------



## hst_trialer (17. Februar 2015)

Klasse... mit einer Magura Flex! 
Dann muss das Ergebnis ja gut werden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Februar 2015)

Haltet ihr die Disc wirklich im 90° Winkel zur Felge? Ich mach es eher im Winkel wie im Tarty Video.


----------



## Hoffes (17. Februar 2015)

Ich halte immer so 80°
lege aber auch nicht die Felge auf den Boden sondern nehme die zwischen die Beine damit ich genau sehe wo ich flexe 

Das müsste ne Holz trenscheibe sein schau mal im Baumarkt

Mir wäre aber die flexung zu grob.

Ich nehme extra eine 1mm Scheibe um die flexung schön fein hinzubekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platten (17. Februar 2015)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Mir wäre aber die flexung zu grob.
> 
> Ich nehme extra eine 1mm Scheibe um die flexung schön fein hinzubekommen



was für beläge nimmst du dann?

bei 1mm scheibe und feiner flexung gehen mir die heatsink gelb und auch die tnn black adm öfter mal durch, vor allem wenn ich auf dem hr die kante gerade so erwische gehts oft wieder nach hinten runter. so wie in dem russ. video am anfng gezeigt.

also dachte ich mir, das eine gröbere flexung besser sein könnte.


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. Februar 2015)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Ich halte immer so 80°
> lege aber auch nicht die Felge auf den Boden sondern nehme die zwischen die Beine damit ich genau sehe wo ich flexe



DAS ist die Idee... bin ich noch garnicht drauf gekommen. Mach ich ab jetzt auch so. Nimmst du eigentlich immer ne neue Scheibe?


----------



## Hoffes (18. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre die tnn adm
und habe null Probleme mit meiner bremse
fahre aber auch Prinzipiell Felgen mit Parallele Flanken

Nehme auch gebrauchte Scheiben sollten aber nicht zu stark abgenutzt sein also der Durchmesser arg klein ist


----------



## Deleted 168372 (4. März 2015)

Moin, ich hab nen speedrace Rahmen mit nem integrierten Tretlager. Bei play und echo wird das glaube ich mittlerweile auch so verbaut. Naja, auf alle Fälle ist jetzt ein Lager im Arsch. 
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen mit wie man den mist aus dem Rahmen rausbekommen soll? Und weiß jemand wo es so was neu gibt? Wahrscheinlich reicht es ja auch wenn ich weiß was da für'n Lager drin ist, das ich nur nen neues Lager irgendwo kaufe. 

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. März 2015)

Raus mit nem Gummihammer auf die Achse. Für rein gibt es ein Werkzeug. Schau da mal bei Tarty auf die Seite. Normalerweise halten die Lager aber länger als der Rahmen .


----------



## Deleted 168372 (5. März 2015)

Jou, rausgekloppt habe ich es schon  Wobei der äußere Ring noch im Rahmen sitzt.. mal gucken wie ich den da rauskriege. Der Rahmen ist jetzt ungefähr 2 Monate alt und das erste Lager ist im Arsch.. Aber es steht auch leider keine seriennummer drauf. Ist wahrscheinlich das billigste vom billigen  Habe nachgemessen und eins Online bestellt. Mal gucken..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (5. März 2015)

Das Gute liegt so nah 

Ersatzlager beim Jan.


----------



## Deleted 168372 (5. März 2015)

Ist bestellt  
Nicht das die Tage das bomben wetter kommt und mein Rad liegt in der Werft...


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. März 2015)

Wie bekommst du sie wieder rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 168372 (6. März 2015)

Mal gucken... ich würde sagen ne gewindestange durchn rahmen stecken und dann außen jeweils zwei grose unterlegscheiben drauf und das ganze dann langsam zusammendrehen. Dann müsste sich das Lager eigentlich recht gerade und gleichmäßig reindrücken.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (6. März 2015)

MasterJonny schrieb:


> Mal gucken... ich würde sagen ne gewindestange durchn rahmen stecken und dann außen jeweils zwei grose unterlegscheiben drauf und das ganze dann langsam zusammendrehen. Dann müsste sich das Lager eigentlich recht gerade und gleichmäßig reindrücken.



Redneck-Edition wäre, die Lager etwas einzuklopfen und dann das Ganze mit den Kurbelschrauben und viel YOLO via Kurbel einzupressen.

Alternativ (und empfehlenswerter) Gewindestange und dann statt nur der Unterlegscheibe das alte, defekte Lager als Einpresshilfe nehmen - das liegt dann nämlich schön auf der Außenkante des neuen Lagers auf und übt dort Druck aus, sodass du keine Gefahr läufst, das neue Lager direkt zu frittieren indem du auf den Innenring drückst.


----------



## coaster (8. März 2015)

Hab einfach ein Rohr mit dem gleichen Aussendurchmesser wie das Lager hat genommen und dann das Lager in den Rahmen geschlagen. Problemlos.


----------



## python (10. März 2015)

Hat zufällig irgendwer den neuen Hashtagg Carbon Lenker schon getestet ? Oder den breath Gilles ?


----------



## jjtr (11. März 2015)

Hoffes hat den französischen Importeur gefragt, ob er den Breath-Lenker schon hat - ist ja naheliegend, dass er die erste Charge bekommt.
Er hat ihn noch nicht - von daher dürfte noch niemand mit der Serienversion unterwegs sein.


----------



## python (14. März 2015)

Und den Hashtagg Carbon irgendwer oder was von gehört ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (12. April 2015)

Habe gestern meine Bosch Diamanttrennscheibe bekommen und da eine Flexung am HR ausstand auch gleich ausprobiert. Muss sagen, dass der Grind wirklich sehr schön und scharf wird und die Scheibe nach der Flexung noch aussieht wie neu. Wenn die so lange hält wie ich das erwarte, dann lohnt sich der Mehrwert auf jeden Fall. Ist auch so, dass beim Flexen nicht so viele kleine Splitter der Scheibe rumfliegen. Weiß garnicht wie ich das beschreiben soll aber ich habe sowohl Stein als auch Metallscheiben in verschiedenen Größen probiert und bei keiner war der Grind so schön wie bei der hier genannten und eben auch sauber. Es bleibt eben auch kein Alu der Felge an der Kante der Scheibe und selbige franzt auch nicht aus.


----------



## coaster (13. April 2015)

Kannst du bitte ein Bild von Scheibe und Felge posten?


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. April 2015)

coaster schrieb:


> Kannst du bitte ein Bild von Scheibe und Felge posten?


Mach ich morgen. Scheibe sieht aber tatsächlich aus wie nicht benutzt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. April 2015)

Fotos. Felge ist eine von Kabra. Alu ist so hart wie das der Echo SL/TR. Trennscheibe sieht immer noch aus wie vor den zwei Flexungen am VR/HR.




_4144462 by niconj, on Flickr




_4144464 by niconj, on Flickr


----------



## coaster (14. April 2015)

Schön   Wird bei Gelegenheit getestet.


----------



## Hoffes (14. April 2015)

Die wollte ich auch schon testen.

Bin aber mit meinen Pferd Trennscheiben so zufrieden das ich mich nicht so richtig über winden kann


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. April 2015)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Die wollte ich auch schon testen.
> 
> Bin aber mit meinen Pferd Trennscheiben so zufrieden das ich mich nicht so richtig über winden kann


Pferd? Haste mal einen Link? Wie gesagt. Die Bosch ist noch wie neu nach zwei Laufrädern.


----------



## Hoffes (15. April 2015)

http://m.ebay.de/itm/181715259640?nav=SEARCH

Müßten solche sein kann morgen mal in der Firma genau schauen welche wir haben


----------



## coaster (23. April 2015)

Hab eben eine neue Bonz Vorderradfelge geflext. Super, quietscht auch schön. Dann hab ich mit einer neuen Scheibe hinten meine alte Kabra Felge geflext. Lang nicht so scharf, quietscht auch nicht. Das ist mir schon öfters aufgefallen. Kann das auch an der Kabra Felge liegen? Sind auch hinten  neue TNN Beläge drauf. Das wird es aber eher nicht sein. Auffällig ist halt, dass die Flexung auf der alten Felge nie so gut wird wie auf einer neuen. Hab dann noch ein anderes Bike mit meuen Felgen geflext, die machen super zu und sogar mit den Kinder Monty Belägen einen Höllen Krach. Ist euch das auch schon aufgefallen?


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. April 2015)

Kommt halt auch auf die Kombi Felge/Beläge an. Die Kabras haben ein sehr hartes Alu wie ich meine. Die Bonz wird so sein wie die Trialtech und die sind eher weich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (23. April 2015)

Hab die Felge mehrmals mit diversen Scheiben (Stein, Metall , Diamant) geflext. Nie so gut wie eine neue nach dem ersten mal.


----------



## Hoffes (23. April 2015)

Das kann daran liegen das die Felge durch die Benutzung weicher wird und dann mehr arbeitet


----------



## coaster (23. April 2015)

Im Training haben wir eben die 19er Frlgen verglichen. Monty, Kabra und Bonz sehen gleich aus. Sogar die Löcher sind zu 100 % an der gleichen Stelle. Laut Shops haben die aber verschiedene Gewichte. Könnte wirklich sein, dass es am unterschiedlichen Material liegt. Habe auf der Kabra noch keine zufriedenstellende Flexung hinbekommen.  Bei anderen Marken schon. Die sind immer rauher. Und lauter


----------



## Hoffes (24. April 2015)

Kommt vielleicht von den verschiedene Lackierungen und chargen.


Ich halte eh nix von Felgen wo die Flanken nicht parallel sind


----------



## coaster (25. April 2015)

Es gibt ja auch von Jitsie Trennscheiben. Sehen so aus wie die roten halbflexieblen Tyrolit , die von Trialprod empfohlen werden. Sollen gut sein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. April 2015)

Also bei Trennscheiben kann man getrost von den für Trial umgelabelten ablassen. Als ich die von Jitsie gesehen habe musste ich lachen. Die produzieren doch keine Trennscheiben sondern kaufen die billig ein und pappen ihren Sticker drauf. Pf...

Bzgl. der Kabra Felge... ich fahr hinten die Echo SL und vorn die Kabra. Beide Flexungen sind gleich gut mit oben schon erwähnter Scheibe.


----------



## coaster (26. April 2015)

Bei uns haben 2 die Kabra Felge hinten und weder mit TNN noch mit Coustbelägen zufriedenstellend. Habe eben eine billige Felge mit der weichen Legierung wie die meisten Felgen sie benutzen zum Vergleich geflext und habe damit eine Hammer Bremsleistung.


----------



## platten (27. April 2015)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Ich halte eh nix von Felgen wo die Flanken nicht parallel sind



welche nachteile hat das, außer dass man eventuell  beim bremseneinstellen etwas friemeln muss? ist die bremsleistung bei solchen felgen schlechter?


----------



## NOS-Trial (27. April 2015)

finde es auch bedeutend schlechter... es geht nichts über parallele Flanke! 

- Die Bremseinstellung schräg zu machen, bei parallelstellenden Halteschellen (TNN o.ä.) ist nahezu unmöglich
- Warum Gerade Beläge erst schräg einfahren / schleifen um die Schräge Flanke möglichst vollflächig zu erwischen
- Warum die Felgenflanke bereits schräg machen, wenn sie sich beim Bremsen / fahren eh über die Zeit etwas unregelmäig nach innen verzieht...

habs mir auch schon oft überlegt... aber leider nach wie vor keinen wirklichen Vorteil gefunden.
Daher -> Clean HR Felge, o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (27. April 2015)

Liegt wohl eher daran, dass die nach außen schräg sind und resistenter gegen Dents sind.


----------



## Typhi (28. April 2015)

Aber sind die Kabra nicht auch parallel? Zumindest wirkt es auf den Bildern so  Hatte nämlich auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir die zuzulegen da sie ja ein sehr moderaten Preis haben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. April 2015)

Ja sind sie. Trialtech und Bonz sind schräg.


----------



## platten (28. April 2015)

Typhi schrieb:


> Aber sind die Kabra nicht auch parallel?



kabra HR 26 (trifft auf die kabra HR 26 felge zu, die jan gerade im shop hat) hat schräge flanken.


----------



## coaster (28. April 2015)

Meine Kabra ist schräg. Härteres Alu als die anderen. Habs im Web verglichen. Flanken sind etwas höher als Bonz und Monty. Hab jetzt eine Bonz, die ist zwar fast 60 Gramm schwerer (bei fast gleicher Bauweise unverständlich) aber die Bremse zieht besser und ist lauter.


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. April 2015)

OK. Meine 26er VR Felge hat parallele Flanken. Wenn die der HR Felge schräg sind, dann ist das schon ein Ausschlusskriterium.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platten (28. April 2015)

trialtech HR 26 (trifft auf die zu, die jan im shop führt, aber nicht lieferbar ist und auch kein anderer momentan liefern kann) hat parallele flanken.

edit; hat gewinkelte flanken


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. April 2015)

Die habe ich und die sind nicht parallel.


----------



## platten (28. April 2015)

ja. korrekt. habs mit der crewkerz (cleep) verwechselt. (die mir gerade gebrochen ist...)

wie bremst die trialtech? bzw. wie ist die belagabnutzung? wenn da mal jemand etwas dazu sagen könnte....also grundsätzlich zu schrägen flanken und ob deren nachteile überwiegen bzw. welche das sind?


----------



## HarzEnduro (28. April 2015)

platten schrieb:


> ja. korrekt. habs mit der crewkerz (cleep) verwechselt. (die mir gerade gebrochen ist...)
> 
> wie bremst die trialtech? bzw. wie ist die belagabnutzung? wenn da mal jemand etwas dazu sagen könnte....also grundsätzlich zu schrägen flanken und ob deren nachteile überwiegen bzw. welche das sind?


Rein von der Theorie her sollen sie wohl resistenter gegen Dellen sein. D.h. ein unsauberer Gap auf eine Kante und dann biegt es beide Felgenflanken nach innen. Ist mir in der Tat weder mit der Trialtech 24 noch 26 Felge passiert. Bei der Echo SL Felge die ich gerade fahr ist das schon leicht zu sehen an zwei Stellen. Klar, ich bin schwer und fahr unsauber aber wie gesagt passierte das mit der Trialtech nicht.

Bremsleistung ist mit der Echo SL besser. Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass diese eben parallele Flanken hat. Bei der Trialtech musste ich erstmal warten bis sich die Beläge plan an die Felge angeschliffen hatten (bin washerless clamps gefahren). Ich habe aber auch bei der Echo SL rumprobiert. Die schwarzen ADM Beläge gingen nicht gut und auch die Trialtech Beläge, welche auf der Echo TR sehr gut waren, gingen nicht so dolle. Die Coust die ich jetzt fahr sind hingegen sehr geil. Könnte natürlich auch sein, dass die Trialtech Felgen einen bestimmten Belag bevorzugen. Da habe ich nicht lang genug probiert.

Gerade letzteres werde ich machen, wenn ich die Echo SL Felge geschrottet habe. Das wird wahrscheinlich bei meiner Fahrweise nicht so lange dauern. Dann nehme ich aber eine andere HR Nabe denn die Trialtech mit dem M10 Bolt antriebsseitig ist bzgl. der symmetrischen Einspeichung nicht so genial wenn die Felge keinen Offset hat.


----------



## coaster (28. April 2015)

Hat einer Erfahrungswerte in Bezug auf die TNN oder Coust Beläge in Kombination mit der Bonz Felge? Kann sie selbst nicht testen, darf erst wieder in ca.  6 Wochen aufs Rad


----------



## platten (29. April 2015)

tnn adm (alu) auf meinem bonz VR super. auf meinem crewkerz HR dagegen mist. habe dann die coust am hr (gleiche flexung) getestet...und bin begeistert. bei tnn auch mal umdrehen. ich habe eine mit und eine gegen die drehrichtung eingesetzt.


----------



## platten (29. April 2015)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Rein von der Theorie her sollen sie wohl resistenter gegen Dellen sein.......
> Bremsleistung ist mit der Echo SL besser. Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass diese eben parallele Flanken hat. Bei der Trialtech musste ich erstmal warten bis sich die Beläge plan an die Felge angeschliffen hatten (bin washerless clamps gefahren)......



ich tendiere dann doch eher zu parallel. zwar habe ich die plastedinger unter den clamps, aber schräge flanken sind mir mehr und mehr suspekt. 

die clean finde ich genial. nur etwas schwer. bei der echo....habe ich die befürchtung, dass die superlight-bauweise zu lasten der stabilität geht. da ist ja mehr loch als felge. oder sind meine bedenken unbegründet?


----------



## coaster (29. April 2015)

Ich habe mit den Bonz Felgen die gleiche  Erfahrungen  gesammelt. Mit Tnn vorne supergut, hinten nicht so 100%. Werde nacher mal die Coust testen. Ob die Pfeilrichtung so wichtig ist?


----------



## platten (29. April 2015)

auf einer trialtech schien es nach dem umdrehen besser. eventuell war es auch nur zufall. einfach probieren.


----------



## HarzEnduro (29. April 2015)

Die Pfeilrichtung ist doch nur dazu da, wenn du sie mal rausnehmen solltest und dann eben wieder genau so reinbaust und nicht die Beläge links und rechts verwechselst. Wenn die Richtung wichtig wäre, dann würden ja auch auf den Refills Pfeile drauf sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platten (29. April 2015)

ich hatte noch keine refills. wenn da also keine pfeile drauf sind, wirds wohl unerheblich sein wie rum man die einbaut. ich nehm die sowieso nicht mehr, solange es coust gibt. die waren an meiner echo ebenfalls super. also scheinen sich mit verschiedenen modellen gut zu vertragen.

so...sag mal jetzt jemand....clean hr felge oder echo hr felge....? ich will/muss endlich bestellen. ; )


----------



## platten (29. April 2015)

es werden keine tips mehr entgegengenommen, bestellung ist raus... ;D


----------



## coaster (29. April 2015)

So, Tnn raus, Coust rein. Besser mit der Bonzfelge auf dem HR. Vor 20 Minuten kamen die Jitsie Trennscheiben. Sind eigentlich von einer anderen Firma. Werden nur als Jitsie verkauft. Laut einem französischen Onlineshop sehr gut. Also schnell getestet und viel schärfere Grindung als mit No Name Stein, Diamant oder Metall Scheiben. Und sie sieht noch aus wie neu. Kante ist noch gerade. Sie hat auch eine andere Struktur als die günstigen.


----------



## MisterLimelight (30. April 2015)

knibbel mal den jitsie aufkleber ab und guck mal was darauf steht. Wird die nächste Scheibe wieder eine Jitsie oder eine Bosch - oder ganz was anderes?


----------



## coaster (30. April 2015)

Da steht nicht Jitsie drauf. Es ist eine Tyrolit. Die hab ich ja auch nicht in einem Bikemailorder gekauft   Ich bin selber gelernter Handwerker im ersten Beruf. Und solche Scheiben hab ich bisher nicht benutzt. Die sind klasse.


----------



## jjtr (1. Mai 2015)




----------



## coaster (1. Mai 2015)

Scheint richtig hartest Material zu sein. Bei den billigen ist bei mir dchon nach einer Seite die Kante weg und die zweite Seite ist nicht so rauh wie die erste. Die Tyrolit sehen nach beiden Seiten noch gut aus. Hab den Tip von Trialprod aus Frankreich.


----------



## coaster (1. Mai 2015)

Die machen Diverse. Sollte aber Basic Touch sein.


----------



## platten (4. Mai 2015)

da ist sie ja schon...meine neue felge.....

aber...was ist das? am felgenstoß ein spalt....hmmm....nun gut...ist wohl eine gesteckte felge...aber trotzdem ....ist das normal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (4. Mai 2015)

Eingespeicht sollte das erledigt sein.
Hatte ich aber auch schonmal bei nem kompletten Echo Laufrad
Hat nie Probleme bereitet


----------



## platten (4. Mai 2015)

jetzt gehts mir doch gleich besser... : )


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Mai 2015)

Jo. War bei meiner nicht aber tatsächlich tritt dieses "Problem" vermehrt auf.


----------



## Nord_rulez (6. Mai 2015)

Zieht sich im eingespeichten Zustand zusammen durch die Spannung zusammen. Hatte ich selbst schon mehrfach. Ist unbedenklich <- ohne Gewähr


----------



## GasGas24 (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute!!

Was ist den die beste Lösung für mein Proplem? Der Hebel hat gerade einmal 3 Stunden gehalten (ohne Sturz)

Kennt von euch einer eine vernünftige Lösung?


----------



## caneone (21. Mai 2015)

Hebel modifizieren. Siehe hier... http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/176773-how-to-modify-a-05-magura-hs33-lever-body/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GasGas24 (21. Mai 2015)

Danke für die rasche Antwort!

Ok das ist ziemlich eine einfache Lösung!

Weist du ob die neuen Geber der HS33 besser sind? Sind die neuen modelle kompatibel mit den 2005 system?


----------



## caneone (21. Mai 2015)

Ich persönlich habe die neuen Geber noch nicht getestet, man hört aber gemischtes bzgl dder Materialwahl und der damit verbundenen Haltbarkeit. Die Modelle sind alle untereinander kompatibel auch die verschiedenen anderen Hebel (Racingline, Echo, Tensile, usw) sind kompatibel. Für mich ist die modifizierte 05 Variante absolut zufriedenstellend.


----------



## coaster (22. Mai 2015)

Kommt so selten vor. Die von Echo sind robuster. Da nutzt sich aber der Kolben nach ca 12 Monaten ab und du bekommst ihn auch mit neuen Dichtungen kaum dicht. Falls du Hebel brauchst, hab noch welche.


----------



## GasGas24 (22. Mai 2015)

Ok danke für die Tipps!

Dan werde ich den zweiten einmal modifizieren!

Hasst du neue Hebel?


----------



## coaster (22. Mai 2015)

Gebrauchte.


----------



## erwinosius (22. Mai 2015)

Also wenn du den Hebel wirklich nur 3h gefahren bist würde ich Ihn einfach bei MAgura einschicken. Sollte ja dann auf jeden Fall ein Garantie Fall sein. Und dme Bruch nach lag es nicht an der Sollbruchstelle.
Solltest du deine Bremsen neu kaufen würde ich sie auch nicht pauschal modifiezieren. Da verlierst du sofort alle Garantie und Gewährleistungsansprüche. Ich fahre ehrlich gesagt meine HS33 seit einigen Jahren und der Hebel hält immer noch. 
Ansonsten halten Hebel eine Generation älter noch besser. 
Wie haltbar die neueren sind kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Aber an deiner Stelle würde ich das Foto erst mal an Magura schicken, oder zumindest an HST.

gruß
erwin


----------



## coaster (22. Mai 2015)

Habe auch schon 2 getauscht bekommen.


----------



## family-biker (23. Mai 2015)

also da hätteich supergern fotos von den bruchflächen...


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Mai 2015)

Peter! Du lebst noch? 

Ich bin hinten jetzt auf ne Deore Vee umgestiegen. Eher rudimentäres Setup mit TNN Belägen und nem TRP Booster. Sonst Odyssey Linear Slick und Speed Dial Hebel. Die Bremse ruppt so geil und das obwohl die Beläge noch nicht eingefahren sind und das Setup noch nicht 100% perfekt ist.  Freut mich, denn gerade der Hold mit meiner Racing Line und selbigen Belägen war nicht so geil! Muss mal schauen, dass ich meinen Gu Rahmen schnell Kaputt bekomm. Dann nehme ich M6 Vee Bolts und bau die ans neue Gu direkt in die Magura Aufnahme.


----------



## GasGas24 (23. Mai 2015)

Ok das klingt gut, ich werde einmal ein Foto an Magura schicken! 
Dauert das bei Magura dan lange bis man die Bremse ausgetauscht bekommt??



 

 
Willst du noch mehr Fotos sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platten (23. Mai 2015)

erwinosius schrieb:


> .....auch nicht pauschal modifiezieren. Da verlierst du sofort alle Garantie und Gewährleistungsansprüche. Ich fahre ehrlich gesagt meine HS33 seit einigen Jahren und der Hebel hält immer noch.
> 
> gruß
> erwin



gegen modifizieren und/oder bruch hilft auch, den hebellagerbolzen immer kontrollieren und festzudrehen. der dreht sich leider gern etwas heraus, der hebel verkantet so und die aufnahme kann brechen. locktite am gewinde soll auch ganz gut sein.


----------



## platten (23. Mai 2015)

GasGas24 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!!
> 
> Was ist den die beste Lösung für mein Proplem? Der Hebel hat gerade einmal 3 Stunden gehalten (ohne Sturz)
> 
> Kennt von euch einer eine vernünftige Lösung?



eine racingline wäre natürlich auch eine lösung für dein problem. ich hab da zufällig noch nagelneu und gebraucht herumliegen... ; )


----------



## GasGas24 (23. Mai 2015)

Was willstn für einen solchen Bremsgriff haben?


----------



## platten (23. Mai 2015)

pn


----------



## family-biker (23. Mai 2015)

also nach den bildern (danke dafür) tät ich sagen das ging dann doch an der altbekannten stelle los,allerdings sieht das aus wie ein sogennanter gewaltbruch.
entweder loser hebellagerbolzen oder bauarbeiterhände^^

und ja,ich lebe noch,meine zeit hier im forum wurde nur durch dayz zocken verbraucht^^


----------



## GasGas24 (23. Mai 2015)

Der Riss hat von der Unterseite begonnen weil der Hebel nach oben weckgeklappt ist. 
Der Lagerbolzen ist auch fest, hab ich gleich neuer mit Loctite geklebt.

Ich werde jetzt die zweite HS33 mit dem Fingerschleifer modifizieren und der gebrochenen Hebel wird gegen einen anderen getauscht!

Danke Jungs für die Tipps und Antworten!!


----------



## family-biker (23. Mai 2015)

GasGas24 schrieb:


> Der Riss hat von der Unterseite begonnen weil der Hebel nach oben weckgeklappt ist.



ja genau an dem rechten winkel en das gehäuse dort hat.das ist der risskeim schlechthin.
weisst du,wie du modden musst?


----------



## GasGas24 (23. Mai 2015)

caneone hat mit einen Link gschickt in de das so beschrieben ist das man diese "Ecke" am Gehäuse (ober und unter dem Hebel) einfach weckschleift


----------



## WTR (2. August 2015)

Moin

Hab mir für die Coustpads ( Heatsink Aluhalter ) Ersatzbeläge gekauft.
Die alten Beläge waren reingeklebt. Montage ist klar...

Welchen Kleber nimmt man da am besten ? 
Sekundenkleber klebt schnell aber die Monatge dauert ja ein klein wenig.

Bitte Klebstoff mit Bezeichnung posten, damit ich diesen schnell bestellen kann.


Vielen Dank
Gruss WTR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moppel_kopp (3. August 2015)

Also ich persönlich habe Ersatzbeläge noch nie eingeklebt. zuletzt habe ich TNN Beläge in meine Phadpads Halter angepasst und eingesetzt, natürlich stutze ich sie so zurecht das ich die anschließend im schraubstock einpresse (was aber nicht unbedingt nötig ist da du sie ja am ende eh einklemmst beim brems vorgang  )
Sonst kann ich den DELO- Pur empfehlen welcher ein zwei komponentenkleber für die Verbindung zwischen Kunstoffen und Metallen ist.
http://www.delo.de/klebstoffe/delo-pur-polyurethan-kleber/ den gibts es auch abgefüllt in kleinen papiertüten.


----------



## WTR (3. August 2015)

Saugut !!!
Danke Dir.

Die Pads musste ich a weng feilen weil die zu lang ( also die Länger der Einpressfläche ) waren
und nach dem einpressen der Belag wellig war.

EDIT: Die orginal Pads waren eingeklebt.


Gruss WTR


----------



## GasGas24 (10. August 2015)

Hallo Leute!

Mit was befülle ich meine Echo SL Felgenbremse am besten?

Lg.


----------



## dane08 (1. März 2016)

hallo, da sich der sommer so langsam nähert und ich mein rad ma wieder auf vordermann bringen möchte, bräuchte ich mal hilfe zwecks speichenlängen.
welche speichenlängen sind beim 221 kamel im vorderrad verbaut?
welche speichenlängen brauch ich für ein hinterrad mit 221 kamel nabe und 19"jitsie felge ?
(diese: http://www.trialmarkt.de/Felgen/Fel...e-Single-Wall-48mm-32-Loch-schwarz::2916.html)
bin mit den daten von tartybikes auf 179 bzw 177 gekommen, aber nicht sicher 
würde mich über hilfe freuen!


----------



## family-biker (5. März 2016)

da solltest du mal direkt bei jan anfragen,der hat mit sicherheit ne ahnung.wenn du felgenduchmesser am nippelsitz parat hast und die nabenmasse wie lochkreisdurchmesser und flanschabstand zur mitte der nabe kann ich sowas auch relativ genau ausrechnen


----------



## erwinosius (7. März 2016)

Wenn du das Rad hast könntest du doch auch die verbauten Speichen vermessen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (11. März 2016)

Hi 

Wollte mal fragen ob von euch schon einer nachgerechnet hat was eine mechanische disk bremse im Vergleich zu einer hope wiegt.?


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. März 2016)

Ich meine die BB7 wiegt ca. 100gr. mehr pro Bremse.

Caliper: 232
Lever: 89
Cable: 60 front/110 rear

Ungefähr so. Die Züge habe ich nicht gewogen.

Trialzone ohne Disc 244 Front/256Rear


----------



## hst_trialer (12. März 2016)

Es gibt eine wunderbare Gewichtsdatenbank hier im IBC:

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/category-16/scheibenbremse?manufacturer=20

BB7 700mm Leitung: 311g
BB7 1510mm Leitung: 351g


----------



## Hoffes (12. März 2016)

Danke Jungs 

Kannte die Datenbank nicht jetzt aber


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. April 2016)

Hat irgendwer Erfahrungen mit den blauen TNN Pads? In der Beschreibung steht für das VR. Ich fahr derzeit die schwarzen TNN würde aber auch mal was anderes probieren.


----------



## Hoffes (21. April 2016)

Fande die blauen ned so bissig wie die schwarzen.

Fahr immer noch mein 1tes paar schwarze


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. April 2016)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Fande die blauen ned so bissig wie die schwarzen.
> 
> Fahr immer noch mein 1tes paar schwarze


Du hattest doch mal geschrieben dass du die schwarzen am vr zu stark findest und dort jetzt andere fährst.


----------



## koxxdriver (25. April 2016)

Ich fahre die Grünen am VR mit Trialtech Felge, bin sehr zufrieden. Beläge und Felexung haben ne lange standzeit.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. April 2016)

Ich konnte bei der Trialtech Felge keine Kombination wirklich gut heißen. Hatte die Gelben Heatsink, die grünen TNN, die schwarzen Tnn, die Cousts und die Trialtech Beläge getestet. Danach eine Echo SL Felge mit schwarzen TNN und ich will nix anderes. Die Trialtech Beläge auf einer Echo TR Felge waren aber auch sehr gut, besonders bei Nässe.

Klar, ich bin technisch nicht so versiert und bei mir muss die Bremse mehr leisten als die, die immer perfekt landen.


----------



## Hoffes (25. April 2016)

Das lag an der Felge 

Die trialtech hr felge ist nicht so gut von der Leistung her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxdriver (26. April 2016)

Bei mir beißt die wie sau, die coust sind zwar ein wenig aggressiver aber mit den Grünen Tnn ist es angenehmer. Ist wohl die richtige Scheibe beim flexen.


----------



## Hoffes (26. April 2016)

Ich schrieb ja auch extra von der hr felge.


Die vr felge ist top


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. April 2016)

Haben die da verschiedenes Material? Bei den neuen Trialtech Felgen hinten wurden ja die Bremsflanken parallelisiert.  Vorn wurde glaube ich nichts geändert oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Hoffes (26. April 2016)

Es gibt neue hr felgen?

Die alten waren scheiße und ich bin der Meinung das da viel von den nicht parallelen Flanken kam


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. April 2016)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Es gibt neue hr felgen?
> 
> Die alten waren scheiße und ich bin der Meinung das da viel von den nicht parallelen Flanken kam


Die sind ja jetzt parallel. Insofern könnten die schon besser sein. Blöd ist aber, dass die Höhe der Flanke sich nicht geändert hat. Das Material wird auch gleich geblieben sein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. April 2016)

Hab mir einen neuen Reifen bestellt.

Ist schon jemand den neuen Baron Projekt 2.4 gefahren? Wiegt 910gr.

Ist ja irgendwie wie die Trials Queen, die es mal gab nur breiter (auf dem Papier).

The Trial Queen is created using the same carcass of the Rubber Queen 2.2", with the Apex inserts of the 2.4" version, with the compound of the Der Kaiser/Rain Kings. It's essentially a hybrid of those three, taking all the best aspects of them to create one of the best tyres available. Weight: 848g


----------



## Typhi (28. April 2016)

Da wir gerade beim Thema reifen sind, hat jemand den 20" OBR Gekok schon mal am VR getestet. Wie verhält er sich denn gegenüber dem Monty?





Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Mai 2016)

Erster kurzer Erfahrungsbericht vom Baron Projekt. Das 1. was auffällt ist, dass er weich ist. Ich fahre derzeit immer mit 2 Bar und der Baron fühlt sich im Vergleich zum TryAll Sticky Light viel weicher an. D.h. er federt mehr ein was ihn bounciger macht aber auch schneller einknicken lässt wobei ich mit bei letzterem noch nicht so sicher bin. Ich bin heute auf glatten Steinen gesprungen (siehe Steinreihe in meinen Videos) und es hat mich sehr oft als ich gelandet bin in eine Richtung gedrückt. Ich weiß nicht wie ich es beschreiben soll aber es scheint als würde mich der Reifen immer in seine Ausgangsposition drücken. D.h. man landet an einer Schrägen und wird, je nachdem wo sie hinzeigt, auch dort hin gedreht. Ganz komisch das ganze. Ich glaube aber, dass hier die sehr hohen Seitenstollen eine Rolle spielen. 

Das zweite was auffällt ist, dass er sehr viel Grip hat, besonders an Kanten und auf Holz. Gerade beim Holz ist er so fest drauf dass man glaubt man würde festkleben.

Außerdem stehe ich ruhiger auf dem HR mit diesem Reifen. Liegt vielleicht auch an dem was ich oben beschrieben habe. D.h. der Reifen will in seiner Standartposition bleiben und wenn er dort einmal ist, steht man sehr stabil. Macht sich bei Sidehops und Gaps sehr gut. Es ist z.b. so, dass man, einmal auf dem HR, sehr sehr einfach noch mal kurz ins Pedal treten kann um ein Stück nach vorn zu rollen. Das kann man fast schon ohne gezogener Bremse machen so stabil steht man.

Gegen die Durchschlagsresistenz kann ich noch nichts sagen. Bin erst zwei mal gefahren und auch heute nur ein erstes Mal auf die Felge geknallt bei einem Gap.

Für mich ist er auf glatten Steinen gewöhnungsbedürftig. Auf spitzen Steinen kann ich mir vorstellen, dass er sehr gut performt. Bei Nässe müsste man sehen aber ich denke, dass er hier gegenüber dem TryAll im Vorteil sein dürfte da das Gummi weicher ist.


----------



## python (26. Mai 2016)

Irgendwer diesen reifen schonmal getestet?

Ist ja serienmäßig bei den Echo Bikes montiert allerdings in 2,25 statt 2,40 ... Dieser hier wiegt 750g habe ihn das erste mal in Action bei einem Chinesen am Bike gesehen. Frage ist nur ob er durchlagssicher ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (26. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte mal einen von den ersten ardent getestet.

War nicht plattensicher.

Gesendet von meinem MI 4S mit Tapatalk


----------



## python (30. Juni 2016)

Hat schon jemand zufällig den Riesen clean Lenker verbaut die 107 Rise Version?


----------



## HarzEnduro (30. Juni 2016)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen von den ersten ardent getestet.


Hast du dir schon die Monty geholt?


----------



## Hoffes (30. Juni 2016)

nope 

bin auch grad mit ganz anderen sachen Beschäfftigt.

kann bei mir noch dauern


----------



## dibo81 (14. August 2016)

810er mit Trickstuff Belägen. Ich weiß, ist Standard hier und ich hätte es gleich befolgen sollen 

Doch möchte ich kurz meine Erfahrung schildern:

Ich fand die Bremse vorher schon genial. Doch nachdem ich diese entlüftet habe und mit Trickstuff Belägen versehen habe (vielen Dank an Nico nochmal für die Beläge), war es einfach nur noch der HAMMER! Als erstes, kein quietschen mehr und dann, wenn zu ist, dann ist auch zu! Kein durchrutschen mehr. Das gibt nochmal sowas an Sicherheit, einfach top! So, jetzt lasst mir noch nen Monat und dann gibt es das erste kleine Video 

Grüße


----------



## Hoffes (15. August 2016)

Was für Speichen verbaut ihr eig so 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (16. August 2016)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Was für Speichen verbaut ihr eig so
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Meistens schwarze


----------



## Hoffes (16. August 2016)

Hehe danke 

Dachte eher an welche Firma

Habe die letzten Jahre viel Sapim verbaut 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Insomnia- (16. August 2016)

Meine Laufräder hat alle der jan gebaut, denke da dürften auch Sapim drinne sein. Gerissen ist mir noch nie eine


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. August 2016)

Eigentlich immer Sapim Race (DT Comp sind gleich). Bei einem 24'' Laufrad mit hohem Fahrergewicht und fetten Drops würde ich Sapim Strong nehmen. Nippel immer die Polyax.


----------



## Hoffes (16. August 2016)

Werden die DT Comp von Sapim produziert?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. August 2016)

Nein. DT und Sapim sind Konkurrenten aber die Speichen (2.0-1.8-2.0) sind gleich. Die Sapim sind minimal leichter als die DT, funktional aber keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Hoffes (16. August 2016)

Ok dachte schon 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MisterLimelight (17. August 2016)

schon mal an messerspeichen gedacht? Felix Heller fuhr die mal bei ner DM am 20".


----------



## Hoffes (17. August 2016)

Mein Bruder ist auch schon am 26zoll Messerspeichen gefahren mit einer Tune vr Nabe wog die Nabe glaub 56gr


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HarzEnduro (17. August 2016)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> schon mal an messerspeichen gedacht? Felix Heller fuhr die mal bei ner DM am 20".


Naja... wo liegt denn der Vorteil außer bei der Aerodynamik? So viel weniger wiegen die CX-Ray z.B. nicht. Wenn dann eher DT Revolution oder das Pendant dazu von Sapim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (18. August 2016)

Gewicht ist nicht alles. Die Messerspeichen sollen halten. Die in der Mitte dünneren Speichen sollen schwerer einzuspeichen sein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. August 2016)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> Gewicht ist nicht alles. Die Messerspeichen sollen halten. Die in der Mitte dünneren Speichen sollen schwerer einzuspeichen sein.


Welche jetzt? DD Speichen oder Messerspeichen sollen schwerer sein? Messerspeichen sind nur umständlicher, da man zum Speichenschlüssel noch einen extra Schlüssel braucht um die Speiche gerade zu halten.


----------



## spicy-doc (18. August 2016)

Nimm doch die Gabel (blöder Witz, OK)


----------



## MisterLimelight (18. August 2016)

"Schwerer einzuspeichen" hat auch nix mit Gewicht zu tun. 
Ich hatte mal aus Spaß 4 Messerspeichen im 20" VR verbaut, da kam ich ohne Probleme mit meinem Speichenschlüssel dran.
Ich hatte vor ~ 8 Jahren mal mit einem Laufradbauer gesprochen, der die ~ 2,0-1,5-2,0 o.ä. nicht verbaut, weil das alles zu filigran, zu wabbelig, ... ist. Im Endstadium verwinden diese in der Mitte dünnen Speichen gerne. Wie gesagt: lange her und Einzelmeinung, also gefährliches Halbwissen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. August 2016)

Ich meine mit schwerer auch "schwerer einzuspeichen".  Ich würde eher sagen, dass durchgängig 2mm Speichen eher reißen als DD (2.0-1.8-2.0) Speichen, da letztere elastischer sind. Rumwabbeln tut mit denen selbst beim 26er Laufrad nix.

Hier mal eine kuhle Übersicht.


----------



## Hoffes (19. August 2016)

Ich habe immer das Problem das sich die Speichen bei mir Längen um ca 3mm über die Zeit.

Hast du ein Tipp dagegen 

Es handelt sich um 2,0*1,7*2,0 Sapim Speichen wenn ich mich nicht irre 

Das Problem habe ich am HR 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. August 2016)

Um 3mm erscheint mir recht viel und ich kann es mir auch nicht vorstellen. Das würde bedeuten, dass das Laufrad unfahrbar wäre. Ich fahr ja nun ausschließlich die Sapim Race (ich kenne keine Sapim Speichen die 2/1.7/2 sind) und bei mir haben sie sich noch nie gelängt. Dass sich der Nippel etwas im Felgensitz setzt kann sein aber 3mm pro Speiche kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Wie hast du das nachgemessen?

Wenn du einen Windows Rechner hast, dann installier dir den Spokomat. Dort kannst du je nach Spannung sehen, wie viel sich die Speichen längen, meist ist das aber nur um 0.x mm Ich berechne damit die Länge und speich sie je nach Felge zwischen 1000 und 1100N ein.

Würde man in deinem Falle die Speichen einfach 3mm zu kurz kaufen, könnte man das Laufrad nicht ordentlich einspeichen.


----------



## Hoffes (19. August 2016)

Also speichenspannung kann ich nicht messen habe das passende Tool dazu nicht.

Aber das mit der Länge habe ich nicht gemessen nur wenn die Speiche ca 1mm im Nippel ist nach dem zentrieren.
nach 1jahr mit regelmäßigen nachzentrieren sind die Speichen teilweise 2mm über den nippel.

Ich gehe von Überlastung der Speichen aus ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. August 2016)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Ich gehe von Überlastung der Speichen aus ?


Ich von Überspannung.  Wenn du die Speichen bei jeder 8 nachziehst dann kann das schon passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (26. August 2016)

Nur was soll ich machen wenn ich die speichenspannung immer ziemlich gleich lassen will 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. August 2016)

Von Anfang an ne ordentliche Spannung drauf hauen.  Ich selbst bin ja nun nicht leicht und mein Echo SL Laufrad hinten musste ich bisher noch nicht nachziehen. Also das welches ich 1 Jahr gefahren bin mit der neuen Echo SL Felge. Du fährst doch sehr sauber und wiegst ca. 20kg weniger als ich. Da sollte das nicht passieren.


----------



## Insomnia- (26. August 2016)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Von Anfang an ne ordentliche Spannung drauf hauen.  Ich selbst bin ja nun nicht leicht und mein Echo SL Laufrad hinten musste ich bisher noch nicht nachziehen. Also das welches ich 1 Jahr gefahren bin mit der neuen Echo SL Felge. Du fährst doch sehr sauber und wiegst ca. 20kg weniger als ich. Da sollte das nicht passieren.



Du bist ja auch noch nie irgendwo eingeschlagen


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. August 2016)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch noch nie irgendwo eingeschlagen


Na doch. Öfter als mir lieb ist.


----------



## Hoffes (27. August 2016)

Ich habe sagen wir mal eine andere Belastung 

Und wenn ich bei meinem Max an weite bin lande ich auch nicht mehr soft.

Bei mir lässt halt die speichenspannung nach mit der Zeit.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dane08 (11. September 2016)

hallo zusammen, meinen kamel rahmen hat es leider zerlegt und so muss ich mir was neues zulegen.
Habe derzeit den jitsie varial im auge, allerdings gibts das problem mit der bremsaufnahme....
gibt es passende adapter? (also is bremssattel zu postmount rahmen)
würd mich über rückmeldungen freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (11. September 2016)

Die gibt's nur so wie ich das weis bauen die aber um 20mm auf das heißt das du hinten 180er Scheibe fahren müsstest 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. September 2016)

dane08 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, meinen kamel rahmen hat es leider zerlegt und so muss ich mir was neues zulegen.
> Habe derzeit den jitsie varial im auge, allerdings gibts das problem mit der bremsaufnahme....
> gibt es passende adapter? (also is bremssattel zu postmount rahmen)
> würd mich über rückmeldungen freuen!


Ich geh mal davon aus, dass der Jitsie Rahmen Standard für 160mm ausgelegt ist. Hope hat da einen +20 Adapter mit dem du dann 180mm fahren kannst. Von Shimano gibt es glaube ich auch noch einen 0 Adapter für 160mm Scheiben.

Trickstuff hat da auch was.


----------



## dane08 (15. September 2016)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Die gibt's nur so wie ich das weis bauen die aber um 20mm auf das heißt das du hinten 180er Scheibe fahren müsstest
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk





niconj2 schrieb:


> Ich geh mal davon aus, dass der Jitsie Rahmen Standard für 160mm ausgelegt ist. Hope hat da einen +20 Adapter mit dem du dann 180mm fahren kannst. Von Shimano gibt es glaube ich auch noch einen 0 Adapter für 160mm Scheiben.
> 
> Trickstuff hat da auch was.



danke für die antworten - laut jan ist es gar nicht möglich ohne min. +20.
der hope adapter ist fürs vr ausgeschrieben, ist der auch kompatibel fürs hr? 
ich schätze mal ja, aber fragen kostet ja nichts, falschen adapter bestellen schon 
(wenn ja, warum steht dann fürs vr da? in der tabelle von dem chainreaction link ist er auch fürs hr aufgeführt)


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. September 2016)

dane08 schrieb:


> danke für die antworten - laut jan ist es gar nicht möglich ohne min. +20.
> der hope adapter ist fürs vr ausgeschrieben, ist der auch kompatibel fürs hr?
> ich schätze mal ja, aber fragen kostet ja nichts, falschen adapter bestellen schon
> (wenn ja, warum steht dann fürs vr da? in der tabelle von dem chainreaction link ist er auch fürs hr aufgeführt)


+20 ist +20. Du kannst aber auch auf Nummer sicher gehen und dir diese beiden PDFs anschauen. Klick und Klick.

Edit: Sehe gerade, dass der Adapter da garnicht aufgeführt ist. Ich würde aber chainreaction vertrauen.


----------



## dane08 (15. September 2016)

ums hier kurz zu ende zu bringen - vlt. hat ja später jemand mal die selbe frage... - das der adapter am hr nur um 20 aufbaut scheint falsch zu sein. jan hat mir ein foto mit montiertem setup geschickt und da bräuchte es ne 200er scheibe, das scheint mir für ein 20er dann wohl doch etwas übertrieben... muss wohl ein neuer bremssattel her


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (16. September 2016)

Magst du das Bild mal posten?


----------



## dane08 (17. September 2016)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Magst du das Bild mal posten?




Quelle: Trialmarkt.de;  Jan Göhrig
ist mit ner 180er


----------



## toppa16 (15. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, da ich hier gelesen habe das technische Sachen besprochen werden würd ich hier auch gern mal eine Frage stellen. 

Ich habe mir vorn eine Scheibenbremse angebaut und der Druckpunkt ist auch schön fest. Leider bremst sie nicht wirklich stark. Es ist eine gebrauchte Elixir mit einer neuen Scheibe. Meine Hope hinten hat einen ähnlichen Druckpunkt und packt sehr gut zu . Wenn ich mit voller gewallt den Druckpunkt überdrücke dann packt sie vorn auch zu. Das kann man aber nicht lang durchhalten bzw. in manchen Situationen kann ich nicht die Kraft reinlegen. Was kann der Grund sein das sie am Druckpunkt noch durchrutscht? Würden neue Beläge was bringen, eventuell besseres Material?

Für Ratschläge bin ich dankbar


----------



## hst_trialer (16. Dezember 2016)

toppa16 schrieb:


> Hallo, da ich hier gelesen habe das technische Sachen besprochen werden würd ich hier auch gern mal eine Frage stellen.
> 
> Ich habe mir vorn eine Scheibenbremse angebaut und der Druckpunkt ist auch schön fest. Leider bremst sie nicht wirklich stark. Es ist eine gebrauchte Elixir mit einer neuen Scheibe. Meine Hope hinten hat einen ähnlichen Druckpunkt und packt sehr gut zu . Wenn ich mit voller gewallt den Druckpunkt überdrücke dann packt sie vorn auch zu. Das kann man aber nicht lang durchhalten bzw. in manchen Situationen kann ich nicht die Kraft reinlegen. Was kann der Grund sein das sie am Druckpunkt noch durchrutscht? Würden neue Beläge was bringen, eventuell besseres Material?
> 
> Für Ratschläge bin ich dankbar



Sobald der Druckpunkt iO ist bitte erstmal nicht auf die Idee kommen zu entlüften. Die Kraftübertragung vom Bremshebel zur Bremszange ist dann iO.
Wenn es trotz hartem Druckpunkt nicht bremst ist sehr wahrscheinlich dei Reibpaarung Bremsscheibe zu Belag ein Problem. Besorge neue Beläge und reinige die Scheibe nochmals gründlich mit Isopropanol oder heißem Spüliwasser. Anschließend mit klarem Wasser gründlich abspülen und trocknen lassen.
Und das aller wichtigste... Beläge einfahren! Es gibt nicht viele Kombinationen am Markt die von Anfang an sehr gute bis volle Leistung bringen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Dezember 2016)

Aber eine Elixir kann nicht mit einer Trialzone mithalten. Das muss auch gesagt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toppa16 (16. Dezember 2016)

Ok dann bestelle ich mal neue Beläge. Gibt es irgendwelche Geheimtipps oder soll ich die Originalen holen?

Habe in " nur eine Hope Mono Mini" aber der Unterschied ist schon merklich. Die kann ich nicht durchtreten 
was ich am Hinterrad sehr gut finde. Wenn ich jetzt vorn noch mehr Bremskraft mit Neuen Belägen bekomme würds passen mit der Elixir.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Dezember 2016)

Trickstuff NG Beläge oder besser noch Trialtech Beläge. Letztere machen zu! Leider lassen sie sich nicht so gut dosieren.


----------



## Hoffes (31. Dezember 2016)

Weiß einer von euch wie das Servo Wave von Shimano genau funktioniert.


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Dezember 2016)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch wie das Servo Wave von Shimano genau funktioniert.


Das Übersetzungsverhältnis ändert sich nach dem ersten kurzen Ziehen. Hat zur Folge, dass die Beläge am Anfang schneller an die Scheibe geführt werden (dadurch auch der schön breite Spalt) und danach langsamer und mit mehr Kraft dran gehen. D.h. das Übersetzungsverhältnis ändert sich nach dem ersten Hebelzug. Sieht man auf diesem Foto ganz gut, wie sich die kleine Schraube später in einem anderen Winkel bewegt.

Dummerweise führt das in Kombination mit einer MT5 nicht. D.h. der Spalt bleibt auch mit Shimano Hebel gleich groß.


----------



## Hoffes (31. Dezember 2016)

der kleine Versatz reicht aus das Shimano so viel Luft zwischen Bremsbelag und Scheibe bekommen.

Niconj ich habe nicht vor eine mt5 mit shimano geber zu fahren ^^


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. Dezember 2016)

Hoffes schrieb:


> der kleine Versatz reicht aus das Shimano so viel Luft zwischen Bremsbelag und Scheibe bekommen.


Ja das reicht aus. Der Druckpunkt kommt bei einer MT5 mit Shimano Geber auch eher als mit einem MT5 Geber. Im Prinzip bedeutet das, dass die Bremse schneller zu macht bzw. schlechter zu dosieren ist.

Ich bin ja schon fast geneigt dazu, einen Magura Geber mit einem Shimano Sattel zu vermählen. Der Druckpunkt würde hier sicherlich später kommen aber der Spalt zwischen den Belägen ist ja vom Nehmer bestimmt. Martin schrieb ja was vom Komfort der MT7 Hebel gegenüber der Saint Hebel. 

Vorteile wären:

größerer Spalt zwischen den Belägen
Komfort der Hebel
Split Clamp
bessere Dosierbarkeit?


----------



## hst_trialer (31. Dezember 2016)

Aber der größere Leerweg wird sich bestimmt ganz unschön anfühlen. Außerdem fehlt dann etwas performance durch die unterschiedlichen Kolbendurchmesser bei der Saint Zange.


----------



## Hoffes (31. Dezember 2016)

Was für einen Kolben Durchmesser hat eig die Mt5 oder mt7 im Geber


----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Januar 2017)

10mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (1. Januar 2017)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> Aber der größere Leerweg wird sich bestimmt ganz unschön anfühlen. Außerdem fehlt dann etwas performance durch die unterschiedlichen Kolbendurchmesser bei der Saint Zange.


Warum sollte denn Performance fehlen, wenn das Übersetzungsverhältnis nach dem Servo Wave gleich ist?


----------



## Hoffes (1. Januar 2017)

Mal ne kleine andere frage gibt's einen Unterschied zwischen den x2 und den Trialzone bremssattel ?


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Januar 2017)

Ich meine der Durchmesser der Kolben war 22mm (X2) vs. 25mm (Trialzone).

edit: Jap. Ist so. Belagspiel ist bei den X2 wohl auch etwas mehr.


----------



## Hoffes (2. Januar 2017)

Danke 

Hatte die Liste nicht gefunden


----------



## HarzEnduro (2. Januar 2017)

Hoffes schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Hatte die Liste nicht gefunden


Was willst du denn machen bzw. welche Bremse soll denn ans 26''?


----------



## Hoffes (2. Januar 2017)

Geheim

Ne Bei mir ist Urlaubszeit immer die Zeit wo neue Ideen entstehen. 

Was wirklich gebaut wird sieht man dann irgendwann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LucasL (14. Februar 2017)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand eine Bremsscheibe angeflext? Klingt erst mal bescheuert aber habe es heute aus langer Weile heraus mit einer alten Scheibe versucht. Leider konnte ich es nur am Mountainbike testen. Habe die Scheibe so fein wie möglich mit einer dicken abgerundeten Trennscheibe geflext. Die Bremskraft nimmt auf jeden Fall leicht zu, wenn auch nicht so brachial wie ich es erwartet hätte. Dafür lässt sich die Bremse immer noch erstaunlich gut dosieren (auf jeden Fall im Vergleich zu einer geflexten HS33). Auch der Lärm hält sich in Grenzen. Würde das ja echt gerne am Trialrad testen, vor allem auch bei Nässe aber meine Scheibe ist mir dann doch zu schade...


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Februar 2017)

Wenn du ne ordentliche Bremse und Beläge hast, dann brauchst du das nicht. Ich fahre die Saint 810 mit Trialtech Belägen und die macht immer zu. Eher geht dir der Reifen durch. Bei Nässe sind die Trialtech Beläge noch besser als bei Trockenheit. Bei einer angeflexten Scheibe halten die Beläge doch nicht wirklich lange.


----------



## LucasL (14. Februar 2017)

Naja ob es nötig ist oder nicht... ;-) hat mich nur interessiert! Und bei weiten flachen Vorderrad Gaps kommen die meisten Scheibenbremsen (habe keine Saint) doch auch an ihre Grenzen ich denke die meisten Wettkampffahrer fahren nicht ohne Grund HS am Vorderrad. WÄre eben einfach und billig. Und zum Thema Belagsverschleis - bisher haben meine Beläge länger gehalten als die meisten Bremsen ;-)


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. Februar 2017)

Hab mal ganz kurz geschaut. Das könnte man schon als recht weiten Gap to Front ansehen und die Disk hält. Generell habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Hope Trialzone, Avid BB7 und Saint mit Trialtech Belägen so hart bremsen, es ist als würde man gegen eine Mauer fahren. Die Verzögerung ist eine weichere, da die Speichen ja flexen, sie ist aber genauso da wie bei einer HS33.


----------



## LucasL (14. Februar 2017)

Wie gesagt ging es mir nicht darum ob es sinvoll/notwendig ist, mich hat einfach interessiert ob es schon mal jemand ausprobiert hat


----------



## Hoffes (15. Februar 2017)

bei der scheibe zählt eher um so mehr Fläche wo der Belag auf liegt um so mehr Dampf kann der Bremsbelag entfalten


----------



## kenbug (16. Februar 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Generell habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Hope Trialzone, ... mit Trialtech Belägen so hart bremsen, es ist als würde man gegen eine Mauer fahren.


Hat schon einmal jemand die Beläge von Jitsie für Hope versucht? Bei Tarty scheinen die recht beliebt zu sein. Die weichere Mischung - wie in der Beschreibung steht - macht mich allerdings etaws skeptisch. Mehr Bremspower auf Kosten des Druckpunktes?


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Februar 2017)

kenbug schrieb:


> Hat schon einmal jemand die Beläge von Jitsie für Hope versucht? Bei Tarty scheinen die recht beliebt zu sein. Die weichere Mischung - wie in der Beschreibung steht - macht mich allerdings etaws skeptisch. Mehr Bremspower auf Kosten des Druckpunktes?


Nein. Sind identisch zu den Trialtech. Ich habe es auch der Einfachheit halber gesagt. Ich bin die Hope mit Jitsie Belägen gefahren. Die von Clean sind auch die gleichen.


----------



## koxxdriver (6. September 2017)

Fürs Damenrad reicht es


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. September 2017)

koxxdriver schrieb:


> Fürs Damenrad reicht es


Na komm schon. Fürs Herrenrad doch auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python (26. September 2017)

hat jemadn von euch den neuen tri-lite lenker mal getestet?


----------



## Hoffes (26. September 2017)

Fontenoy fährt ihn 

Denke so schlecht kann der ned sein


----------



## raiserGmbH (22. Dezember 2017)

Moin,
hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den* Bonz-Freilaufritzel (135 Einrastpunkte)* gemacht.
Mich würde eure Meinung im Bezug auf Qualität bzw Haltbarkeit interessieren.
Ich habe mich total in den Sound verliebt  
Vielen Dank


----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Dezember 2017)

raiserGmbH schrieb:


> Moin,
> hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den* Bonz-Freilaufritzel (135 Einrastpunkte)* gemacht.
> Mich würde eure Meinung im Bezug auf Qualität bzw Haltbarkeit interessieren.
> Ich habe mich total in den Sound verliebt
> Vielen Dank


Hol dir ein Jitsie. Sound ist ähnlich (wenn nicht sogar lauter) und von dem weiß man, dass es hält.


----------



## Hoffes (24. Dezember 2017)

Bonz und clean steckfreiläufe sind baugleich 

Sollten nach meinen wissen halten


----------



## raiserGmbH (26. Dezember 2017)

Danke.
Freilauf ist bestellt.
Berichterstattung folgt 
---------------------------------
Update:
Freilauf ist montiert und macht einen hochwertigen Eindruck,
rastet sauber und zuverlässig ein.
ride on


----------

